# What MKII Are You Wearing?



## Fullers1845

Thks is the never-ending Wrist check thread. MKII's only!

Today and tomorrow (July 4). Kingston #151.

I'm calling this photo "Vintage Steel."


----------



## sunster

Wearing Kingston #30


----------



## Neily_San

Kingston #114










:-D

Neily


----------



## LAPD

Hi Peeps,
Just received my Kingston GO last week, in Sydney Australia. Gilt, no date, C3. 
Number 221.
I guess now I feel like I'm a member of a very special 300 only club. 
Enjoy


----------



## bottom of the ninth

Nassau 005 reporting for duty!


----------



## Fullers1845

Doesn't only have to be Kingstons & Nassaus, folks. Where are the Stingrays, Paradives, LRRP, Seafighters, & Vantages?


----------



## Lord Monocle

Seafighter.

I cringed the first time I saw people wearing bracelets on the same wrist as a watch, but I got into it. It's a Japanese thing.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Cheers, all;

Here's my new Paradive checking in - It arrived in yesterdays afternoon mail....









It's a hefty chunk 'o stainless! Thanks to Bill; it's another Masterpiece! |>|>


----------



## FrogmanM

Fullers1845 said:


> Where are the Stingrays, Paradives, LRRP, Seafighters, & Vantages?




My only Auto, which is worn every day. Thank you for a great watch Bill and Happy 4th of July Yanks!

-Mayo


----------



## Dragoon

_*Wearing the milsub w hrv on rubber the last few days. Very nice daily wear. Sort of melts into your wrist.*_


----------



## Dragoon

All i can say is "WOW" ! That bezel is a knockout and the watch in on another level!



OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Cheers, all;
> 
> Here's ParaDive 034-123 checking in - It arrived in yesterdays afternoon mail....
> 
> View attachment 754931
> 
> 
> It's a hefty chunk 'o stainless! Thanks to Bill; it's another Masterpiece!


----------



## Peahi

The milsub lrrp


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Life is good.... After-Dinner Kingston! |>|>









(Hope all have had a safe and Happy Independence Day Holiday)


----------



## antero

Congrats LAPD, yours takes the total to two known Kingstons in Sydney Australia, #205, gilt,date, BG W9, resides in the inner west, cheers Skinny


----------



## Fullers1845

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Cheers, all;
> 
> Here's ParaDive 034-123 checking in - It arrived in yesterdays afternoon mail....
> 
> View attachment 755411
> 
> 
> It's a hefty chunk 'o stainless! Thanks to Bill; it's another Masterpiece! |>|>


A thorn among the flowers, it is. And a very useful thorn at that. Nice Paradive!


----------



## Fullers1845

Thursday, July 5, 2012.


----------



## Acogmike

My new MKII LRRP UTC, One badass watch!!! This thing seriously keeps time better than any watch I've ever had, almost like a satellite controlled movement. Right on the money!!!


----------



## NWP627




----------



## Fullers1845

Acogmike said:


> My new MKII LRRP UTC, One badass watch!!! This thing seriously keeps time better than any watch I've ever had, almost like a satellite controlled movement. Right on the money!!!
> View attachment 755631


Bada$$ without a doubt!

I think I like this GMT 48 even better than the simple Milsub.


----------



## serdal23

Acogmike said:


> My new MKII LRRP UTC, One badass watch!!! This thing seriously keeps time better than any watch I've ever had, almost like a satellite controlled movement. Right on the money!!!
> View attachment 755631


Your timepiece is literally gorgeous, Mike! My MKII was also spot on!

I used to have this baby, and sold it! o| Big mistake, indeed, but it went to a very good and caring home.










Nowadays I am on a LRRP GMT hunt. If anybody is planning to let his go, please do PM me.

Very Best Regards . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## Tetraflop

First day with my new "big crown" MKII Nassau.
It is the perfect counterpart of my gilt dial - gilt hands C3 Kingston.
Thank you Bill !
At work I have only time for a quick + dirty wristshot.
Background shows a large format poster.
We made it for a building in Berlin, some years ago.

Dietmar


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Tetraflop said:


> First day with my new "big crown" MKII Nassau.
> It is the perfect counterpart of my gilt dial - gilt hands C3 Kingston.
> Thank you Bill !
> At work I have only time for a quick + dirty wristshot.
> Background shows a large format poster.
> We made it for a building in Berlin, some years ago.
> 
> Dietmar
> 
> View attachment 756603


(I'm doomed....;-))

:think: Now I know I am going to have to get one of these too.

>> Great picture Dietmar; Thanks for posting....:-!


----------



## heebs

Custom build MkII Super Compressor. I call it my super duper compressor.


----------



## m.and

Well, since ***** posted a custom build I guess it's alright for me to as well. This one is a work in progress. As soon as it's done I'll post more information on it along with more pictures.

James (Fullers1845) you'll be interested in this one.


----------



## tako_watch

Stingray....a 2009 build


----------



## Fullers1845

m.and said:


> Well, since ***** posted a custom build I guess it's alright for me to as well. This one is a work in progress. As soon as it's done I'll post more information on it along with more pictures.
> 
> James (Fullers1845) you'll be interested in this one.


Oh, yesss... Looking forward to more of this one.


----------



## Thieuster

Did someone mention 'custom built'? Previously a Singapore Sandoz, rebuilt by Richard Askham (UK) using MKII parts and a very cheap plexi.

Menno


----------



## m.and

Hey Menno,

Nice looking watch, but you and I both know you're not wearing that exact watch anymore (wink, wink). Ever since we traded dials I have been looking for the perfect case and I think I have found it. Thanks again.

Inspired by *****' masterpiece of modding I think I will wear my newly finished, super customized Plonster today. It has a domed sapphire with blue AR so it makes the dial look dark blue like some of the early Omega Plo-Profs. I'm toying with the idea of getting a mesh bracelet to complete the look.


----------



## heebs

Having trouble deciding what to wear today. Not a bad problem to have!


----------



## TheDude

Drooling over the Nassau pictures guys. So glad I ordered... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gonzomantis

Blackwater today.


----------



## sstarbuck68

183/300 present and accounted for.










Loving this thing. Just when I tire of looking at it, the gilt catches the light differently, reaches out, and pulls me back in.


----------



## Fullers1845

Still with the Cold Steel today.


----------



## cajun1970

Vantage time!!!!


----------



## TheDude

Kicking back enjoying a nice morning smoke. Cain F lancero.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Galpo

#33, just had it's 1st birthday with me (actually a year since it arrived)


----------



## antero

Great shots Galpo!


----------



## Galpo

Thanks


----------



## amuro




----------



## serdal23

***** said:


> Having trouble deciding what to wear today. Not a bad problem to have!


Dear *****, here is the solution to your "Big" problem b-):

Send 4 of them to me, and your problem is gone ;-)

But then, I will have same problem of yours! :think:

Wear them in the best of health . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## buzz819




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Well- It's been a long day.

Paradive 034-123 has been less than one second off (fast or slow) over the last six days - This is compared to a GPS-satellite clock.







_*

Outstanding!*_


----------



## Thieuster

Tornek Rayville TR1000 today.

Menno


----------



## serdal23

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Well- It's been a long day.
> 
> Paradive 034-123 has been less than one second off (fast or slow) over the last six days - This is compared to a GPS-satellite clock.
> 
> View attachment 759747
> _*
> 
> Outstanding!*_


WOW! That's a brutal accuracy that I am dreaming of! Fantastic, indeed.

Do you get that accuracy on the wrist by wearing continuously?

Wear it in the best of health . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## marchone

serdal23 said:


> WOW! That's a brutal accuracy that I am dreaming of! Fantastic, indeed.l


I got +.35 sec/day. I started a new thread to see what other MKII owners observe.


----------



## Plat0

Sea Fighter about to join me and my 370Z for some PCH asphalt kicking listening to NIN.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Thank You Serdal, for your good wishes, These are regulated in six positions, according to the spec sheet, before they are shipped.

I work a twelve hour shift, and the watch has been worn for about 14-15 hours per day (since I received it) and in the box when not wearing it. Funny though, I posted this last evening just before I went to bed, got up this morning at 0420, did my normal routine, and when I got to work and checked it against the GPS clock, It gained three seconds last night and this morning!!! -Made a liar out of me again. But, the accuracy is till very good. (My Kingston was about 5 seconds fast over 7-days time if I remember correctly - also very, very good.)

I am very satisfied with all of Bill's work. |>|>


----------



## heebs

serdal23 said:


> Dear *****, here is the solution to your "Big" problem b-):
> 
> Send 4 of them to me, and your problem is gone ;-)
> 
> But then, I will have same problem of yours! :think:
> 
> Wear them in the best of health . . .
> 
> Capt. Serdal


Thanks Capt for thinking of me, but I don't think it would be fair to burden you with my problems :-d However, then I could start rebuilding... trouble!


----------



## serdal23

***** said:


> Thanks Capt for thinking of me, but I don't think it would be fair to burden you with my problems :-d However, then I could start rebuilding... trouble!


I wish I had the same problem :-d

Wear your gorgeous collection in the best of health, my friend . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## marchone

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> ... when I got to work and checked it against the GPS clock, It gained three seconds last night and this morning!!! - ... (My Kingston was about 5 seconds fast over 7-days time if I remember correctly -


An overnight gain or loss off the wrist is a positional variance. The observation of your Kingston over seven days is the cancelling of that.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Today the Vantage went to work with me on the braided NATO - it's very comfortable, and you hardly notice it's there.









_*Excellent!!!*_


----------



## White Tuna

Just had my band bracelet changed to a Hadley Roma and sized. So this is my first day wearing a Kingston:



















I love it. Over the years since I ordered it I had concerns and second guesses but this watch is perfect for me.


----------



## tako_watch

yes, a lesson in delayed gratification is what the Kingston is about. I waited for a HR bracelet also before formally wearing the red triangle Kingston gilted no date...


----------



## Recht

* Quad 10. A long relationship coming to an end...*


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

|>|> Nice photos guys- The HR is heavier and thicker, adds some mass, and so acts to bring out a more modern character; I think. Thanks for posting.... |>|>

-Best.


----------



## cpotters

I love things that are built to last........


----------



## TheDude

This one. Smoking an Illusione bombone. 








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fullers1845

You are about to need to get out the tweezers to finish that one, Dude.


----------



## m.and

Still wearing my custom vintage Sub. Today it's on a vintage leather strap by Johnny Torrez gifted to me by another Mk II forum regular.


----------



## Fullers1845

m.and said:


> Still wearing my custom vintage Sub. Today it's on a vintage leather strap by Johnny Torrez gifted to me by another Mk II forum regular.


Luv. It.

Tapatalk


----------



## White Tuna

m.and said:


> Still wearing my custom vintage Sub. Today it's on a vintage leather strap by Johnny Torrez gifted to me by another Mk II forum regular.


Love everything about this.


----------



## m.and

Thanks guys. I'm really happy with this one so far. I have a few more things to tweak and then I'll be completely satisfied with it.

For me, the icing on the cake is the beautiful domed acrylic crystal that Jeff installed. And the drilled lugs.

Of course I'm wearing it again today on the bracelet.


----------



## TheDude

Fullers1845 said:


> You are about to need to get out the tweezers to finish that one, Dude.


Haha. That's basically the entire cigar! The bombone size is 4"x 44 64ths of an inch.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## serdal23

m.and said:


> Still wearing my custom vintage Sub. Today it's on a vintage leather strap by Johnny Torrez gifted to me by another Mk II forum regular.


That vintage leather strap looks amazing! Fits and matches perfectly.

Wear it in the best of health . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## White Tuna

serdal23 said:


> That vintage leather strap looks amazing! Fits and matches perfectly.
> 
> Wear it in the best of health . . .
> 
> Capt. Serdal


Yeah, I like that a LOT.


----------



## serdal23

m.and said:


> Thanks guys. I'm really happy with this one so far. I have a few more things to tweak and then I'll be completely satisfied with it.
> 
> For me, the icing on the cake is the beautiful domed acrylic crystal that Jeff installed. And the drilled lugs.
> 
> Of course I'm wearing it again today on the bracelet.


WOW!!!    Gorgeous!

Capt. Serdal


----------



## m.and

Thanks everyone for all the compliments. This watch is, by far, my favorite Mk II project to date. I was thinking of doing a few more minor tweaks, but I may just leave it as-is for the time being.

I wore it on the vintage leather again today, but I'll be working outside in the heat tomorrow, so it will be on the Mk II rubber strap. One of the most comfortable straps I own. I'll be sure to take pictures.

Regards,
Matthew


----------



## mephisto

mkii and maxmadco in situ


----------



## m.and

mephisto said:


> mkii and maxmadco in situ


Very nice combo. As soon as Jim has that pen back in stock I'm definitely going to buy one.


----------



## mephisto

m.and said:


> Very nice combo. As soon as Jim has that pen back in stock I'm definitely going to buy one.


thanks! i can't say enough about the pen. i'm going to order a couple more as gifts as well.


----------



## Neily_San

Today I have swapped out the Kingston for the Nassau :










:-D

Neily


----------



## serdal23

Neily_San said:


> Today I have swapped out the Kingston for the Nassau :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :-D
> 
> Neily


It looks yummy, my friend. Wear it in the best of health.

My UTC is on the way. I can't wait for it!

Very Best Regards . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Sunny afternoon, here. Time for Vitamin D and Vitamin B(eer). Comfortable Paradive bracelet....Ahhhhh!















Cheers to all....|>|>


----------



## Neily_San

Double-up anyone ? Yesterday I enjoyed the Nassau on my left wrist and the Kingston on my right wrist. Felt great :-D


----------



## Fullers1845

You know, the Kingston is a hard watch to photograph well. Looks even better in person!










Tapatalk


----------



## Neily_San

Fullers1845 said:


> Tthe Kingston is a hard watch to photograph well. Looks even better in person!


Agreed.

I have seen some fabulous photos of the Kingston on this forum. However nothing can truly capture the elegance and beauty of the guilt dial as seen by the naked eye.

:-D

Neily


----------



## sunster

Neily_San said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I have seen some fabulous photos of the Kingston on this forum. However nothing can truly capture the elegance and beauty of the guilt dial as seen by the naked eye.
> 
> :-D
> 
> Neily


It's the shiney gilt that's difficult to capture in all its glory. In some light it looks shiney golden, in others it's a dull gold colour, in other angles it is almost blacked out...that's the beauty of the dial


----------



## tako_watch

true enough...


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Neily_San said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I have seen some fabulous photos of the Kingston on this forum. However nothing can truly capture the elegance and beauty of the guilt dial as seen by the naked eye.
> 
> :-D
> 
> Neily


Yes sir! (Oh well, another try...)









Cheers to all-Happy Friday!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Re: What MKII Are You Wearing? (Later on in the day....)*

I just got my Bonetto Cinturini HD strap in the mail, so it was swapped onto the Paradive for the afternoon. When I ordered this, I also ordered MKII's excellent rubber strap and buckle also, but because of the large wrists I have, I could only wear it with the buckle in the last hole. :-| It is thin and super-comfortable, but I knew I had to look for something a little longer....So.... :-s

(from the man-cave)








(and then outside)









It's comfortable! Beefy profile matches this brute of a watch better, I think.

-Enjoying it here, hope you are too. -Cheers! |> |>


----------



## m.and

*Re: What MKII Are You Wearing? (Later on in the day....)*

I agree that the Mk II 20mm rubber strap is one of the most comfortable straps available. Luckily I have girly wrists and the strap fits me perfectly.

Coincidentally, the Mk II strap is the same one Marathon used to include with the GSAR and TSAR. The one Marathon supplies now appears to be the one you have on your Paradive. Bonetto Cinturini makes excellent rubber straps and that one looks like a perfect match for the Paradive.


----------



## TheDude

Fullers1845 said:


> You know, the Kingston is a hard watch to photograph well. Looks even better in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tapatalk


Folks thought I did a decent job capturing it last year at the NYC GTG...










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fullers1845

TheDude said:


> Folks thought I did a decent job capturing it last year at the NYC GTG...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


He!l yeah!

Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

Took this one by the pool today. Full Sun.










Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Sweet. Have Fun-


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

And today, the *Vantage* on the ultra-comfortable MKII bracelet....









The links in this bracelet are fully articulated at each joint - this makes it very flexible and able to comfortably conform to the wearer and activities....

-Best to all.


----------



## White Tuna

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> And today, the *Vantage* on the ultra-comfortable MKII bracelet....
> 
> View attachment 770275
> 
> 
> The links in this bracelet are fully articulated at each joint - this makes it very flexible and able to comfortably conform to the wearer and activities....
> 
> -Best to all.


Great looking watch. A lot of Vantages coming out to play lately.....which is nice.


----------



## cpotters

Thought my TR-1000 should go out in its "preferred habitat" today, so here's some pictures that I captured "in the wild"....


----------



## kkwpk

Gilt dial in varoius light conditions


----------



## 66Cooper

Nice one! Man, i need to get better at taking photos.


----------



## tako_watch

Nice TR...
so I put my Stingray on a thick heavy mesh.


----------



## Fullers1845

Regimental today.










Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Paradive at work today....









And I couldn't pass up a half-light 'Lume Shot' .... 









It's just great!

Figured out how to rest the watch when not wearing at night. For accuracy; +1 second since 10AM on 22nd by GPS satellite clock. Thanks Bill! I'm very pleased with this! |>|>


----------



## Fullers1845

Bond mil-spec today.


----------



## marchone

Crummy camera photo but I just put a Sinn curved ends rubber strap and deployant on my *MKII Milsub HRV*.


----------



## Fullers1845

^Now that is just awesome. 

You, Sir, have just raised the bar.

Tapatalk


----------



## LAPD

Guess what flavour these chips are?


----------



## 66Cooper

#037 checking in on steel









Poor cell pic. Was at the beach yesterday but sadly no pix. Kingston felt right at home though!


----------



## serdal23

66Cooper said:


> #037 checking in on steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor cell pic. Was at the beach yesterday but sadly no pix. Kingston felt right at home though!


Gorgeous! These beasts look fantastic on either SS or leather or Nato or Zulu!

Wear it in the best of health, my friend . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## TheDude

Enjoying a Casa Magna on a cool evening...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 66Cooper

Switched to a grey, undersized RAF for today. Giving the steel a rest for awhile.


----------



## Plat0

The other side of my Sea Fighter that has its fair share of battle scars.


----------



## gman54

On this rainy morning in Southern Mindanao #68; as I patiently wait for my P300 and GMT's... b-)


----------



## serdal23

My new MKII LRRP UTC, while crossing Vancouver Harbour at Seabus:



















Very Best Regards . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Paradive went fishing with me today. 









Relaxing a bit here; a good beer....

and two Chinook, a halibut and two black bass into the freezer.

Feeding yourself can be a lot of fun...

-Hope all had a great day- I did!

-Cheers |>|>


----------



## White Tuna

Love the Paradive!


----------



## m.and

I just got back from the Post Office where I picked up my new vintage leather strap from Time Traveler. A perfect match for my custom vintage Sub. The color was not my first choice, but I do like it. I'm hoping it will darken a little with wear.

I also recently installed a white seconds hand. Comments?


----------



## marchone

I like it. Both the new seconds hand and the strap look great. It will darken with use. Or you can do it yourself with neatsfoot oil or any vegetable oil you have in the kitchen.


----------



## m.and

marchone said:


> I like it. Both the new seconds hand and the strap look great. It will darken with use. Or you can do it yourself with neatsfoot oil or any vegetable oil you have in the kitchen.


Thanks marchone. I thought about putting some Neatsfoot on it, but I may just let it age with time along with the acrylic crystal. I'm trying really hard to just let the scratches be, but I can feel my OCD taking over.


----------



## Fullers1845

Wow! Matthew. Grand slam. Outta 'da park, Brutha!

Strap color with the dark edges is perfect, IMO. Seconds hand looks fine. Any other finishing touches for this project?

What bracelet did you get for it?

Oh, and, don't *ever* sell this watch, but if you do, I call first dibs!

Tapatalk


----------



## m.and

Fullers1845 said:


> Wow! Matthew. Grand slam. Outta 'da park, Brutha!
> 
> Strap color with the dark edges is perfect, IMO. Seconds hand looks fine. Any other finishing touches for this project?
> 
> What bracelet did you get for it?
> 
> Oh, and, don't *ever* sell this watch, but if you do, I call first dibs!
> 
> Tapatalk


James,

Thanks for all the compliments. I can say, without a doubt, that this is the best build I've done yet. And, yes I do have one or two more tweaks (crown and crown guards) and then I'll be completely done.

I plan on getting a "riveted" oyster for it, but haven't ordered it yet.

You definitely have dibs on this one. :-!


----------



## enkidu

Re: vegetable oil, I'd avoid it if possible, most vegetable oils will go rancid over time. I use Obenauf's for most darkening/waterproofing/leather treatment.


----------



## TheDude

Kingston with a Por Larrañaga regional exclusive (Germany) from 2006.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

|>|> It's a beauty - I like the profile with that crystal - acrylic?

As far as oiling to darken, I'd just add that some neatsfoot oils can irritate sensitive skin, like on the underside of your wrist or lower arm, especially if the strap is wet from water - anyway, that was my experience.

Anyways, that's a beauty -Thanks for posting!

-(It is going to be awesome on that Oyster bracelet, too.) 

Oh, and this what I'm wearing, today.









The 'original MKII' for me, my Ollech & Wajs based MKII (told by original owner that it was one of fifty Bill modified in the early days, when he was still selling mod parts, just before he started his own line of fine watches.)

-Cheers to all, have a great day!


----------



## tako_watch

going dish diving...


----------



## Ninjastar

MKII/Dagaz SKX007 mod -


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Decisions, decisions....:think:









OK...It's *Kingston* ...for now. 









I never get tired of watching the subtle nuances of the dial and the light, like gazing into the coals of a campfire....

Cheers to all- Have a good night.


----------



## serdal23

Here is my second MKII; Stingray:










I received today, and the foto is very fresh!

Thank you very much Daryl, I owe you, my dear brother.

Very Best Regards . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## Fullers1845

^Not a bad problem to have, Mate. Great choice!

Tapatalk


----------



## White Tuna

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Decisions, decisions....:think:
> 
> OK...It's *Kingston* ...for now.
> 
> I never get tired of watching the subtle nuances of the dial and the light, like gazing into the coals of a campfire....
> 
> Cheers to all- Have a good night.


Very nice collection.


----------



## White Tuna

serdal23 said:


> Here is my second MKII; Stingray:
> 
> I received today, and the foto is very fresh!
> 
> Thank you very much Daryl, I owe you, my dear brother.
> 
> Very Best Regards . . .
> 
> Capt. Serdal


Great watch Captain! Wear in good health.


----------



## spikynbaby

this is my only MKII for now but it will not be the last...


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Man, is that a gold date wheel? That's got to be the best looking date version of the Kingston I've seen; I didn't know that the gold wheel was an option. 

It's very nice, and Thanks for posting. Wear and enjoy it in the best of health!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

"So..." the Cat asked, (trying to appear interested)- "What watch are we posting today?"









Ummmm, it looks like the _*Paradive*_ will be the watch of the day...|>|>









(_I'll spare you the mundane details of what happened next _- cleaning the cat box...) :-x

(It's a dirty job, but somebody has to do it!) :roll:

-Best to all, hope you enjoyed your MK II's today....;-)


----------



## White Tuna

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Man, is that a gold date wheel? That's got to be the best looking date version of the Kingston I've seen; I didn't know that the gold wheel was an option.
> 
> It's very nice, and Thanks for posting. Wear and enjoy it in the best of health!


Yes, Is that a gold date wheel? Or just a trick of the light?


----------



## Thieuster

uuuuhhm, my Kingston today... I'll try to post pics of 'a different MKII every day' serie, starting today (7x)










Menno


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Hey Menno, Love that C3 Lume of yours....Thanks for posting! :-!









Mine (L34-163/300 - BGW9) says, "Hello!'

-Cheers to all, Have a Great Day...


----------



## serdal23

Thank you very much for your very kind words, White Tuna. 

The crown, crown actions and the location of it is really gorgeous! It is very easy to pull it in and out, and its size is perfect!

I am planning to write mini reviews about UTC 48 and Stingray sometime. I am very pleased with my two MKII timepieces. Well, you can not expect any different than Master Bill Yao and his fantastic creation timepieces.

Very best regards . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## spikynbaby

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Man, is that a gold date wheel? That's got to be the best looking date version of the Kingston I've seen; I didn't know that the gold wheel was an option.
> 
> It's very nice, and Thanks for posting. Wear and enjoy it in the best of health!


Yes, it is a gold date wheel with black date number.  thanks for all the kind words.


----------



## spikynbaby

White Tuna said:


> Yes, Is that a gold date wheel? Or just a trick of the light?


Yes, it is a gold date wheel with black date number. no trick of light, just a normal iphone shot.


----------



## serdal23

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> "So..." the Cat asked, (trying to appear interested)- "What watch are we posting today?"
> 
> View attachment 780404
> 
> 
> Ummmm, it looks like the _*Paradive*_ will be the watch of the day...|>|>
> 
> View attachment 780403
> 
> 
> (_I'll spare you the mundane details of what happened next _- cleaning the cat box...) :-x
> 
> (It's a dirty job, but somebody has to do it!) :roll:
> 
> -Best to all, hope you enjoyed your MK II's today....;-)


Thanks a lot for these very sweet fotos, my friend. In the first foto, your beautiful cat is "Trying" to seem interested, you are very right. But in the second foto, he looks like he gave up :-d What song did you sing to him to make him bored to death? :-d

Your Paradive looks gorgeous, my friend. I promised myself not to stare at these kind of hypnotizing fotos, and then I forget and bad things hapen.

You make me start for a Paradive hunt now! o| Thanks, eh?

How is your Paradive's accuracy on the wrist?

Wear it in the best of health . . . :-!

Capt. Serdal


----------



## Thieuster

Friday, #2/7: Tornek Rayville MKII










Have a great weekend!

Menno


----------



## White Tuna

Thieuster said:


> Friday, #2/7: Tornek Rayville MKII
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> Menno


Great watch. I want one so bad. I hope Bill starts making them again.


----------



## marchone

enkidu said:


> Re: vegetable oil, I'd avoid it if possible, most vegetable oils will go rancid over time.


I have heard this many times in my life but I have treated all of my cutting boards with olive oil since the 1970s and have never experienced it. That includes butcher block counter tops.

On a slightly different note, a master leather craftsman told me that water does not ruin leather. Drying does.


----------



## JFingers

marchone said:


> On a slightly different note, a master leather craftsman told me that water does not ruin leather. Drying does.


It's not the fall that will kill you, it's the sudden stop!


----------



## tako_watch

fell hard for this one...


----------



## serdal23

Driving to Bellingham, WA for shopping at Costco:









Happy weekend everybody . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## Thieuster

#3/7 today: Vantage. I took the pic about an hour ago.

Have a great weekend.

Menno

(Edit: I now realise that it's August 4, not 5!)


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Greetings to all, and Hello Menno, from the other side if the world....

A 0352 _*Vantage*_ 'Lume Shot' offered as a nice contrast to Menno's excellent photography.....









I am transitioning to a month of night shifts at work, so thought this shot of my Vantage was appropriate...

Cheers to all, and hope all have a Great Day! :-!

-Best.....


----------



## Fullers1845

I finally had to see what all the fuss was about with the Hadley Roma oyster bracelet on the Kingston. Wow! It's great! IMO, it wears more comfortably than the stock riveted bracelet. The links are thicker, the clasp is thinner, and the lines of taper flow beautifully into the case of the Kingston. It is especially cool that the solid end links fit so well. Thanks for pioneering this for us, Menno!


----------



## Thieuster

Looks great and great pics as well. Must say I'm not sure I'm the one who came up with this combination! 

Menno


----------



## tako_watch

That last picture is great James, the gilt is really popping out on that one! And yes the Hadley Roma feels right at home on the Kingston. I also like the heavier weight on it.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Great pictures, James; especially that last one. Caught the Kingston 'golden flash' just right. Awesome! |>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

serdal23 said:


> Thanks a lot for these very sweet fotos, my friend. In the first foto, your beautiful cat is "Trying" to seem interested, you are very right. But in the second foto, he looks like he gave up :-d What song did you sing to him to make him bored to death? :-d
> 
> Your Paradive looks gorgeous, my friend. I promised myself not to stare at these kind of hypnotizing fotos, and then I forget and bad things hapen.
> 
> You make me start for a Paradive hunt now! o| Thanks, eh?
> 
> How is your Paradive's accuracy on the wrist?
> 
> Wear it in the best of health . . . :-!
> 
> Capt. Serdal


'Buddy Boy' (the Cat) is generally very reserved about anything that does not involve food, treats, rodents or birds, so he isn't putting on an act - 

As far as singing, if I had done that, he wouldn't be anywhere I could get him in the picture, whether I wanted to or not! :-d

As far as the Paradive, You're welcome-:-d - if you saw the blue glow of the lume in the sapphire bezel, and the way it actually slightly lights the inside of the whole bezel in half-light, in person - well... if you're like me you are Doomed, and would be on the waiting list for the next round, if they are available again. That aspect of this watch is the major surprise for me, and along with my impression that the watch wears much smaller than its apparent size and weight. The comfort is what has grown and surprises - It is really subtly amazing in that respect.

I'll bet you can tell I like mine, and if one becomes available with sapphire bezel and Type II dial, I'll try to be first on the list - It is that good.

Accuracy? easily one of the most accurate Autos I've ever owned - (See my last post in accuracy thread.) (Right now it is actually beating my quartz 1990 steel MaraNav which will lose a second or two now and again -it is 22 years old after all b-) -even if it does have a fresh battery.)

Thank you for kind remarks, and Enjoy yours also.

-Best to all.


----------



## serdal23

Dear OmegaCosmicMan,

Thank you very much for your precious time and lovely reply.

When it comes to singing, no one can compete with me! I am that terrible! Trust me 

All of the MKII owners are amazed with the accuracy of their gorgeous MKII timepieces! Me? Well, I am amazed with my MKII UTC's accuracy!!! ;-) It has been spot on so far, too. I am badly obsessed by brutal accuracy, and now I can say I am satisfying my accuracy mania / ego quite well.

And yes, your awesome fotos make my fingers itchy again. You know what this means quite well, I am sure ;-)

What is the difference between Type I and Type II dials? Does it come with the day / date combination? Does any type of Paradive have day / date feature?

Yes, I noticed that gorgeous lume, and it is awesome!

I am still continuing my UTC LRRP 48's accuracy test:




























Happy and Healthy and Accurate Sunday, Everybody . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## Thieuster

#4/7 The Stingray today! On a nato by eBay seller 'Watchbarn*com22'.

Have a great Sunday everybody (now turning on the TV to watch the Olympic Sailing - Finn class; an epic battle ahead between the British and Dutch contender. They are not really friends...)










Menno


----------



## Fullers1845

Thanks, guys! Very comfortable wearing this HR bracelet.

So... same again.










Tapatalk


----------



## watcholic

New shoes!


----------



## Thieuster

#5/7 today: the SeaFighter.

Back then, my first newly bought MKII. After a while, I didn't like the shiny case and asked my watchmaker to brush the case for me. I think he did a great job.

Menno


----------



## marchone




----------



## Thieuster

#6/7: the Blackwater! On a blue nato by Watchbarn*Com22 (I only use these: they are a little longer than most and it's easier to tuck the 'loose end' under the buckle.

Menno


----------



## cpotters

Spending some time in the sand this week near our house. Brought a couple of my watches with me to ride the surf. Will it be my TR-1000 today, or my Stingray? Kingston? Nah, I think today this puppy is gonna get a little face time.


----------



## jswing

cpotters said:


> Thought my TR-1000 should go out in its "preferred habitat" today, so here's some pictures that I captured "in the wild"....


I really need to track down one of these TR-1000s!


----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## Thieuster

... and here's #7/7. One week with different MKIIs.

Menno


----------



## cpotters

And today.....my Stingray.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Kingston is at work on the Hadley Roma Bracelet -









I'm enjoying the Hadley heft - It's nice b-)

|>|> - Best to all - Great to see all the TR's and Stingrays out - Thanks Guys...


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

serdal23 said:


> Dear OmegaCosmicMan,
> 
> Thank you very much for your precious time and lovely reply.
> 
> When it comes to singing, no one can compete with me! I am that terrible! Trust me
> 
> All of the MKII owners are amazed with the accuracy of their gorgeous MKII timepieces! Me? Well, I am amazed with my MKII UTC's accuracy!!! ;-) It has been spot on so far, too. I am badly obsessed by brutal accuracy, and now I can say I am satisfying my accuracy mania / ego quite well.
> 
> And yes, your awesome fotos make my fingers itchy again. You know what this means quite well, I am sure ;-)
> 
> What is the difference between Type I and Type II dials? Does it come with the day / date combination? Does any type of Paradive have day / date feature?
> 
> Yes, I noticed that gorgeous lume, and it is awesome!
> 
> I am still continuing my UTC LRRP 48's accuracy test:
> 
> Happy and Healthy and Accurate Sunday, Everybody . . .
> 
> Capt. Serdal


Hey Capt. Serdal.

The Paradive can have a Stealth date window at 4:30 (like mine does) or it can have a conventional day-date window at the 3 o'clock position - They're all great looking.

Thanks to 'm. and's' posting and pictures in the MK II parts thread, this is what a Type II dial and hands look like-









-Best, Enjoy those MK II's |>|>


----------



## m.and

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Hey Capt. Serdal.
> 
> The Paradive can have a Stealth date window at 4:30 (like mine does) or it can have a conventional day-date window at the 3 o'clock position - They're all great looking.
> 
> Thanks to 'm. and's' posting and pictures in the MK II parts thread, this is what a Type II dial and hands look like-
> 
> -Best, Enjoy those MK II's |>|>


Glad my pictures have been helpful.


----------



## m.and

And, the above photo reminded me that I need to wear this watch more often. I swapped the white seconds hand with an orange one and now it really pops.


----------



## kyoungren




----------



## JohnF

gonzomantis said:


> Blackwater today.


Love the bezel, which is on my Blackwater MMT as well. I find it just plain useful, but you don't see many of these around.


----------



## m.and

Finally installed the red triangle bezel insert on my Vintage Sub. The inside diameter was slightly too small to fit over the domed acrylic so I had to sand a little off to get it to fit. I guess if you can't wait for a Nassau, build one. :-d


----------



## Jim C.

m.and said:


> Finally installed the red triangle bezel insert on my Vintage Sub. The inside diameter was slightly too small to fit over the domed acrylic so I had to sand a little off to get it to fit. I guess if you can't wait for a Nassau, build one. :-d


Matthew, I have a Nassau on the way ("Build in process" according to the portal) but let me know when you're ready to get rid of that one. Gorgeous!


----------



## m.and

Jim,

That's high praise coming from soon-to-be Nassau owner.

Unfortunately I think James (Fullers1845) has called dibs on this one.


----------



## Fullers1845

Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Hello All, this was this morning at 0300. _*Vantage*_ is on the wrist for the week - extended accuracy appraisal. Result to be posted later.....









Hope all have a great day today...Enjoy those MK II's!! |>|>


----------



## serdal23

I will be wearing my incoming (Hopefully, I am working on it) Seafighter soon. I am waiting for my lovely wifey to start working again; then I shall pull the trigger.









Dear OmegaCosmicMan, please continue updating us on the accuracy. I love accurate timepieces very much. 

Happy Saturday Everybody . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## oca_9i




----------



## Deano482

I'm back to my LRRP on the rubber strap.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Good Day all, It'll be the _*Vantage*_ on the Super-Comfortable original bracelet!! A couple of quick shots....

Outside....Even though the crystal has a slight dome, reflections seem unavoidable, but it is a classic beauty....









(Then, Back in front of the computer....)









Hope all have a great day.... Enjoy those MK II's |>|>


----------



## Ninjastar

It's so hot today I don't want to reach for anything with a thick rubber strap or steel bracelet.

MMT Blackwater on Maratac NATO is perfect



















Have a great Sunday everyone.


----------



## gonzomantis

oca_9i said:


>


You should take the plastic off before you wear it! :-d


----------



## White Tuna

gonzomantis said:


> You should take the plastic off before you wear it! :-d


LOL!


----------



## tako_watch

even better without the plastic


----------



## gonzomantis

tako_watch said:


> even better without the plastic


Some day, some day... Maybe in Sept?

Great shot! Looks good on the Hadley Roma. I've got one on order now that will be ready and waiting.


----------



## Thieuster

Switched to my Kingston about one hour ago. It's scorching hot overhere in Holland and was wearing a watch with an Isofrane. NOT a good idea... So, back to the Kingston and the chocolate brown nato!

Menno


----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## marchone

What case is that?


----------



## Fullers1845

Kindle Fire

Tapatalk


----------



## bmick325

Sea Fighter on Isofrane. The Isofrane strap balances our the Sea Fighter quite nicely


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

It's the *Vantage* again...0628, sun rising in East (high pressure sodium lighting behind accounts for the orange cast in photo).....:roll:









Enjoying some great pictures and MK II's here folks...Keep 'em coming 

Have a Great Day!! |>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_*Vantage*_ is on the wrist for the week at work. Here is my 'artsy sunrise shot'...









Watch was synchronized to this GPS satellite clock on Sunday evening, about three and a half days ago.

So far, it's keeping pretty good time - (it hasn't been hand-wound or reset since....) ;-)









Excellent!

-Hope all have a great day today; Enjoy those MK II's |>|>


----------



## Ninjastar

Sea Fighter OCN-2 on a rockin' ron canvas velcro strap


----------



## TheDude

Today, Kingston. Should have my Nassau soon.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fullers1845

Same again.










Tapatalk


----------



## Jim C.

TheDude said:


> Should have my Nassau soon.


Dude, is yours "build in progress" also?


----------



## serdal23

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> _*Vantage*_ is on the wrist for the week at work. Here is my 'artsy sunrise shot'...
> 
> View attachment 799879
> 
> 
> Watch was synchronized to this GPS satellite clock on Sunday evening, about three and a half days ago.
> 
> So far, it's keeping pretty good time - (it hasn't been hand-wound or reset since....) ;-)
> 
> View attachment 799871
> 
> 
> Excellent!
> 
> -Hope all have a great day today; Enjoy those MK II's |>|>


Accuracy of your gorgeous timepieces is fabulous, my friend!

Capt. Serdal


----------



## serdal23

Ninjastar said:


> Sea Fighter OCN-2 on a rockin' ron canvas velcro strap


The canvas Velcro strap matches your fantastic Seafighter perfectly, my friend! My Seafighter is still on hold. I am waiting for my lovely wife to turn her head towards the street through window, and then I will pull the trigger 

Very Best Regards . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## TheDude

Jim C. said:


> Dude, is yours "build in progress" also?


Nope. Just arrived. 006.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fullers1845

TheDude said:


> Nope. Just arrived. 006.
> 
> View attachment 802001
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Excellent!

Tapatalk


----------



## LAPD

Quick wrist check.



Sent from my iPad


----------



## LAPD

That's better


Sent from my iPad


----------



## serdal23

LAPD said:


> Quick wrist check.
> 
> Sent from my iPad


Gorgeous! Wear it in the best of health . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Good Day all,

Wonderful, awesome sunrise this morning; it started early and just kept getting more and more spectacular.

:think: Are you up for another artsy _*Vantage*_ photo...?









And this is what the watch is reflecting.....









And the watch ended up about a second slow out of the last six and a half days-
(Compared to GPS satellite clock here.)









It's a _keeper_ ;-)

Hope all have a great day 

-Enjoy those MKII's |>|>


----------



## Ninjastar

Even though I own two beautiful MKIIs (MMT Blackwater, Sea Fighter), I'm still pretty jealous of everyone that has a Kingston....and Nassau, Paradive, Stingray, LRRP, Vantage, and Quad 10. Hahah.

Keep the great pics coming you guys.


----------



## JFingers

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: Are you up for another artsy _*Vantage*_ photo...?
> 
> View attachment 802860


Heck yeah I am! Awesome photo of a great watch!


----------



## serdal23

Ninjastar said:


> Even though I own two beautiful MKIIs (MMT Blackwater, Sea Fighter), I'm still pretty jealous of everyone that has a Kingston....and Nassau, Paradive, Stingray, LRRP, Vantage, and Quad 10. Hahah.
> 
> Keep the great pics coming you guys.


+1! I know exactly what you mean, my friend ;-)

We shall have more MKIIs. It is never enough .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## Deano482

This week it's the Sea Fighter DLC...


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Oh my word, that is nice....Thanks for posting, Deano. |>|>


----------



## 66Cooper

Was wearing my Kingston on a grey undersized RAF for a few days but switched to this for today.


----------



## Deano482

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Oh my word, that is nice....Thanks for posting, Deano. |>|>


No problem bud, any excuse to post b-), this is my favourite and is hard as nails no scuffs or dings, takes all the punishment I can throw at it.

I know Bill has stated before that the cost of producing these DLC's is not cost effective, which is a pitty because they really are a tough hard wearing tool watch. Cheers to Bill |>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Good Day, All 

I am going to finish out this 8-day run with the *Vantage*.

I never tire of this classic style, the ultra-comfortable full-flex bracelet, the easy-to-read dial...









And that green lume!

Great to see your photos here, nice to see some of the rarities.

Good Day to all, Enjoy your MKII's. |>|>


----------



## m.and

Now this may look like the same watch I've been wearing the past couple of weeks, but there's a subtle difference (hint: it's the whole case). It's still not 100% finished, but as soon as it is I'll post a dedicated thread detailing this build and what lead to it.


----------



## TheDude

Deano482 said:


> This week it's the Sea Fighter DLC...
> 
> View attachment 803473


Drool

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheDude

This one is still glued to my wrist.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fullers1845

m.and said:


> Now this may look like the same watch I've been wearing the past couple of weeks, but there's a subtle difference (hint: it's the whole case). It's still not 100% finished, but as soon as it is I'll post a dedicated thread detailing this build and what lead to it.


:thumbup:

Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

Tapatalk


----------



## Deano482

bmick great looking watch, and your right Isofrane suits it perfectly. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## m.and

Great shot James. Really shows the gilt well.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

I know some are drooling over the sapphire-bezel version of the Paradive...

Many are waiting patiently for these to become available again in the future....:think:

So, since this might be the last day of summer around these parts....:roll:









I'm lovin' the *Paradive* :-!

-Good Day to All-

Enjoy those MKII's |>|>

.....Keep posting too.  -Where are all the Seafighters and Blackwaters? :-s


----------



## White Tuna

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> I'm lovin' the *Paradive* :-!


----------



## Fullers1845

m.and said:


> Great shot James. Really shows the gilt well.


Thanks, Man!

Here's another from a slightly different angle.










Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Fullers1845 said:


> Thanks, Man!
> 
> Here's another from a slightly different angle.
> 
> Tapatalk


Great Shots, James. Thanks for posting. :-!

May You enjoy it in the best of Health and Circumstance! |> |>


----------



## Fullers1845

^Thanks, OCM!

Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

OmegaCosmicMan said:


>


One of my perceived beefs with the Paradive was what I thought was the sterile dial. I just noticed the tiny MkII logo beneath the six o-clock index. How awesome is that!

Just noticed the logo on the Blackwater too, *****. Excellent.


----------



## heebs

Blackwater today, my trusted old friend.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

***** said:


> Blackwater today, my trusted old friend.


*****, Is that a watchadoo bracelet? Nice pictures too. Thanks for posting. |>|>

-Best


----------



## heebs

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> *****, Is that a watchadoo bracelet? Nice pictures too. Thanks for posting. |>|>
> 
> -Best


Thanks. That is a watchadoo, the Blackwater will probably go on a NATO soon (maybe a leather J-Straps- it's one of my favourites).


----------



## Ninjastar

Sea Fighter on rockin' ron velcro:


----------



## Wallace Reynolds

This LRRP just arrived in the mail on Monday. Can't put it down (except to swap out for my Vantage )


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Today, the 'old clunker' - O&W based MKII - My original MKII. 

(It's on a vintage-style rivet bracelet I've been looking to modify to fit the Vantage.)


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

> Wallace Reynolds; This LRRP just arrived in the mail on Monday. Can't put it down (except to swap out for my Vantage )


Great photos, Wallace. Great watch too. |>|>.

Thanks for posting. b-)

-Best to all


----------



## Fullers1845

Started the day with Old Faithful:










But made an afternoon switch to a non-MkII I picked up from service at Rolex Dallas and posted in That Other Wearing Today Thread ;-)


----------



## serdal23

Fantastic Fotos and MKIIs, indeed!

I try my LRRP UTC 48 for a few hours, then put it in its box with a fear that I may scratch it. This is a risk I can not take ;-):










Happy Friday Everybody . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## kkwpk

Kingston since last september


----------



## Fullers1845

kkwpk said:


> Kingston since last september


Most excellent!


----------



## Monocrom

Looks like that Kingston was made for that strap.


----------



## Wallace Reynolds

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Great photos, Wallace. Great watch too. |>|>.
> 
> Thanks for posting. b-)
> 
> -Best to all


Thanks much!! Need to stay away from this forum. Now I'm really want a Nassau with a Hadley bracelet after seeing all these great pics. My Vantage says hi to everyone.










Wallace


----------



## JFingers

kkwpk said:


> Kingston since last september


Please, pray tell the details on the strap and if/how much you like it!

It looks fantastic.


----------



## LAPD

Today, just took it off the wrist for a quick shot.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Galpo

A Kingston in Mekong river, Thailand


----------



## m.and

I put the finishing touches on my Sub homage - a double domed sapphire crystal. This project is finally done and is my favorite so far. It may not be a Kingston or Nassau, but I think it still lives up to the Mk II logo on the dial.










A shot of the beautiful domed crystal and the nice, thick bezel - 120 clicks and very smooth.


----------



## Fullers1845

^ Looks all business, Matthew. Well done!

Tapatalk


----------



## kkwpk

It's rally strap from Timefactors. Good piece of leather.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

This week is my "extended-accuracy-appraisal" of the O&W-Based MKII, my original (the first one I bought). I took this first picture yesterday morning after I arrived for work, on my first walkabout to inspect the exterior of my powerhouse.









And this one, this morning, after I poked my head out to see what the weather will do today. (It's changing fast....)









(That is the almost-full moon reflected in the flat crystal in the first shot, and the hazy moon captured in the background this morning at 0442.)

-God Speed, Mr Armstrong.-


----------



## Monocrom

m.and said:


> I put the finishing touches on my Sub homage - a double domed sapphire crystal. This project is finally done and is my favorite so far. It may not be a Kingston or Nassau, but I think it still lives up to the Mk II logo on the dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A shot of the beautiful domed crystal and the nice, thick bezel - 120 clicks and very smooth.


Very nicely done.


----------



## digivandig

Wasn't sure where to put this one since it's a mutt, but it's got MkII hands and dial, so here it is:


----------



## m.and

Monocrom said:


> Very nicely done.


Thanks.



digivandig said:


> Wasn't sure where to put this one since it's a mutt, but it's got MkII hands and dial, so here it is:


I think if it has MKII parts and you're wearing it, it qualifies for this thread. Nice looking watch. Anymore details on the build?


----------



## digivandig

m.and said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I think if it has MKII parts and you're wearing it, it qualifies for this thread. Nice looking watch. Anymore details on the build?


Thanks. It's an......errrr.......Invicta 8926C with all identifiers filed off, a Seiko 7S36A movement, and a DOT waffle strap. Was going for the look of an O&W/MkII military watch I saw on the Westcoast Time website. Just need to change out the bezel insert to a normal Sub bezel to complete that look.


----------



## gary_scrooger

kkwpk said:


> Kingston since last september


That's a fantastic shot of a fabulous watch, you've really caught the magic of that dial!


----------



## 66Cooper

Its going to be a LATE night at work so I went with something a little more interesting to keep my eyes entertained.









My early Bond 20/16 genuine gator.


----------



## 66Cooper

Well, this just got dropped off at my desk so I just HAD to strap it on. I'm a sucker for shark mesh.


----------



## Thieuster

LRRP today (on a chocolate brown nato at the moment). Off to the gym + swimming pool within minutes. Hence the nato: I wear my watches when I go swimming. After that, taking one of my cars for a loooong spin through the countryside. Weather is fantastic overhere, so I think it's going to be open top motoring.

Have a great day guys!


----------



## kkwpk




----------



## tako_watch

Shaka-brahz!!! Mesh is good!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Good Evening all, The Ollech & Wajs-based MKII 3-6-9 dialed Explorer-style was on the wrist all day today,

Here it is at sunrise this morning....









Good day to all. Enjoy those MKII watches - Keep the posts coming |>|>


----------



## Ham615

m.and said:


> I put the finishing touches on my Sub homage - a double domed sapphire crystal. This project is finally done and is my favorite so far. It may not be a Kingston or Nassau, but I think it still lives up to the Mk II logo on the dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A shot of the beautiful domed crystal and the nice, thick bezel - 120 clicks and very smooth.


Just found theses wonderful watches (MKII). While I'm deciding which one to lust after first. Could someone please tell what kind of strap is on this one.
I really like the watch also.


----------



## m.and

Ham615 said:


> Just found theses wonderful watches (MKII). While I'm deciding which one to lust after first. Could someone please tell what kind of strap is on this one.
> I really like the watch also.


Thanks for the kind words.

That strap is actually the Mk II rubber strap in 20mm. You can find it on Mk II's website here.

It's a little expensive, but it's Swiss Made, natural rubber and very comfortable.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

(yesterday) _*Kingston*_. It's on the H-R bracelet.

I've got about another two cords of firewood logs to buck to length and it is raining out again...I'm inside waiting out this Fall weather. :-(

-Best to all, Enjoy those MKII's in the fullest of health and life. |>|>

:think: p.s. Do you guys ever get tired of looking at these??


----------



## JFingers

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> (yesterday) :think: p.s. Do you guys ever get tired of looking at these??


Nope! In fact, I check every day to see if anyone posted any more awesome photos. Makes the day seem a little better and makes me even more excited about getting home to the Kingston that's waiting for me.


----------



## Monocrom

Yup! More pics, please.


----------



## White Tuna

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> (yesterday) _*Kingston*_. It's on the H-R bracelet.
> 
> I've got about another two cords of firewood logs to buck to length and it is raining out again...I'm inside waiting out this Fall weather. :-(
> 
> -Best to all, Enjoy those MKII's in the fullest of health and life. |>|>
> 
> :think: p.s. Do you guys ever get tired of looking at these??


I never get tired of looking at mine. The face has so many looks and I love them all. Spend a lot of times stuck at red lights just looking at the dial in the pure sunlight.


----------



## serdal23

Thank you all very much for these magnificent fotos of your gorgeous timepieces! It does, indeed, ease my pain each time drooling at your awesome fotos.

This baby landed on my wrist yesterday:  Thank you very much John. |>









Happy Sunday everybody . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## gonzomantis

Nice Sea Fighter!

I've got one on today too.


----------



## Thieuster

Me too! Great minds think alike!










Menno


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_*Blackwater Custom.

*_I'm wearing my recently-acquired Blackwater Custom. It is Serial 030-002, and it is unique! 









I purchased this from the original owner, who conceived of this - :think:

The original owner wanted an automatic watch with US mil-spec illuminated dial - What to do? :roll:

_*This.*_ b-)









I wish I had the opportunity to have purchased one of Bill's custom-built Blackwater watches when they were new....I'm too late. :-(

This will do for now- b-)

-Best to all, Enjoy those MK IIs. |>|>


----------



## serdal23

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> _*Blackwater Custom.
> 
> *_I'm wearing my recently-acquired Blackwater Custom. It is Serial 030-002, and it is unique!
> 
> View attachment 825449
> 
> 
> I purchased this from the original owner, who conceived of this - :think:
> 
> The original owner wanted an automatic watch with US mil-spec illuminated dial - What to do? :roll:
> 
> _*This.*_ b-)
> 
> View attachment 825452
> 
> 
> I wish I had the opportunity to have purchased one of Bill's custom-built Blackwater watches when they were new....I'm too late. :-(
> 
> This will do for now- b-)
> 
> -Best to all, Enjoy those MK IIs. |>|>


I have been dreaming your gorgeous Black Water, my friend! I will try to get / build similar Paradive, if I can, with day / date combo. 
While waiting for a long waited grail of mine, back to one of my grails / keepers for another 3 day long accuracy check; MKII LRRP UTC 48:










Happy Friday Everybody . . .

Capt. Serdal​


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Blackwater Custom - _*'Tool Watch'*_

After I posted yesterday in the Blackwater Picture thread, I thought about ***** posted his with a blasted Watchadoo bracelet, and I thought, :think: _I have one of those on another watch....
_
(time for a swap) ;-)

So this what it looks like....









It is a nice *'tool watch'* b-)

-Best to all, Enjoy those MKII's in the fullest of health and life!! |>|>


----------



## TheDude

LRRP custom.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JDS (Ohio)

It's been awhile since I posted here. Today and yesterday, I've been wearing Kingston # 42.


----------



## m.and

TheDude said:


> LRRP custom.
> 
> View attachment 827407
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Dude,

I always enjoy seeing your straight seconds hand LRRP. I wonder how many of those Bill made? Yours is the only one I've ever seen.


----------



## TheDude

m.and said:


> Dude,
> 
> I always enjoy seeing your straight seconds hand LRRP. I wonder how many of those Bill made? Yours is the only one I've ever seen.


Thanks!

Just one as far as I know. Bill modified another hand to fashion a straight hand for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fullers1845

I just keep wearing it, and wearing it, and wearing it some more.










Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_Fullers 1845 said, _


> I just keep wearing it, and wearing it, and wearing it some more.


;-) _(I know exactly what you mean, but for another MKII...)_

Yes, I love my Kingston too, but this *Blackwater Custom *b-) seems to be finding more and more time on the wrist!

:think: It surprised me that it was so much smaller in every dimension then the Paradive. It is lighter, not as tall, so doesn't ride 'out' on the wrist so much. Compact, fits better under a long-sleeve shirt.

Custom features: MKII dial and hands exchanged for Gov. Issue Marathon-Tritium-Dial and hands; carefully fitted. Notice the red-tipped second hand and the 'stealth' black date wheel at 4:30 on the dial.









To me; this is almost perfect execution of a hard-working and tough tool watch.

I really like it; even more than I thought I would - :-!

-Best to all; Enjoy your MKII's - May You wear and enjoy them in the best of health and circumstance. |>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

TheDude said:


> LRRP custom.


:-! That is a beauty, Dude! Thanks for posting. |>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

serdal23 said:


> I have been dreaming your gorgeous Black Water, my friend! I will try to get / build similar Paradive, if I can, with day / date combo.While waiting for a long waited grail of mine, back to one of my grails / keepers for another 3 day long accuracy check; MKII LRRP UTC 48:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday Everybody . . .
> 
> Capt. Serdal ​


I was telling myself over and over _'you don't need the LRRP, Project GMT is coming, you can wait....' _

(-And I'm pretty sure the 'wonderful woman who lets me live with her' had something to say along that same thought.)

-But Friend, my resolve is weakening, I'm searching 'LRRP' on Elite Deal Seeker ..._I feel faint...I have to turn away from this page..._

-Best to you, Enjoy that beautiful LRRP.... |>


----------



## m.and

Thanks to a generous donation of endlinks from James, I am now wearing my Vintage Sub on a bracelet. Perfect.


----------



## 66Cooper

Enjoying a day at a farm with my family....and Kingston










Anyone interested. This was taken with a iPhone 5. Not too bad. Heck of a lot better then what i had


----------



## Fullers1845

m.and said:


> Thanks to a generous donation of endlinks from James, I am now wearing my Vintage Sub on a bracelet. Perfect.


I _thought_ I recognized those endlinks. Looking good, Matthew!


----------



## Wallace Reynolds

Just picked up a Sinn rubber strap (minus Sinn logos) and clasp for my Vantage. Its always nice to make a change and I like how the Sinn gives the Vantage a different look, but at the same time retains the classic lines that make the Vantage such a joy to look at and wear.




























Working on getting the same setup for my LRRP.

Wallace


----------



## 66Cooper

What are the lugs on the Vantage? I thought the Sinn was 22mm? I have that buckle as well and always looking for somewhere to use it.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

I just poked my head outside and realized the moon is up, and it is full - I have on the O&W/MKII; my original MKII - supposed to be one of fifty built by MKII and sold by West Coast Time.

Here it is........









Enjoy those MKII's. |>|>

-Best to all, Good Night!


----------



## Wallace Reynolds

The lugs on the Vantage are 20mm. The Sinn clasp and silicone rubber straps are offered in two sizes: 20 & 22mm. I also have a 22mm clasp and now I'm in the process of tracking down some 22mm straps for my LRRP.


----------



## Thieuster

This one - for the last few days in fact. One of the most comfortable watches I own. And personally, I like the combination of the grey & blasted case with the marine blue strap.

Menno


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

serdal23 said:


> Thank you all very much for these magnificent fotos of your gorgeous timepieces! It does, indeed, ease my pain each time drooling at your awesome fotos.
> 
> This baby landed on my wrist yesterday:  Thank you very much John. |>
> 
> Happy Sunday everybody . . .
> 
> Capt. Serdal


Awesome, Capt. Serdal. :-!

Congrats! I was surprised to see that you sold your original Seafighter, but this looks like an *Excellent* replacement....|>|>

-Best, May you enjoy it in the best of Health and Circumstance!


----------



## serdal23

Thieuster said:


> This one - for the last few days in fact. One of the most comfortable watches I own. And personally, I like the combination of the grey & blasted case with the marine blue strap.
> 
> Menno


Dear Menno, where did you buy that beautiful strap? I have been looking for this tone of blue strap, and also some nice tone of red straps as well.

Yes, the Navy Blue matches to your gorgeous timepiece perfectly.

Wear it in the best of health, Comrade . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## oca_9i

Wearing a SeaFighter during my trip to south east asia


----------



## Fullers1845

serdal23 said:


> Dear Menno, where did you buy that beautiful strap? I have been looking for this tone of blue strap, and also some nice tone of red straps as well.
> 
> Yes, the Navy Blue matches to your gorgeous timepiece perfectly.
> 
> Wear it in the best of health, Comrade . . .
> 
> Capt. Serdal


Capt., I'm sure Menno will tell you where he got his, but Crown & Buckle has a very nice blue NATO that is very similar in color.

Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_*Vantage*_ today. We had (in an eight-hour time span) _almost_ every type of weather known to man, except for a tornado - Then it was nice enough to sneak outside for a couple of quick shots.... ;-)

(Some Fall colors...)








Vantage full-flex bracelet....









And....back inside; a Lume shot .....









-Best to all.  Keep those MKII's coming...|>|>


----------



## TheDude

This one...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thieuster

Mine came from 'watchbarn*com22' an US based eBay shop. But, I've not seen him on eBay for quite some time!

Menno


----------



## Wallace Reynolds

TheDude said:


> This one...
> 
> View attachment 835784
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I really want that watch.........


----------



## JCW1980

Vantage


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Thieuster said:


> Mine came from 'watchbarn*com22' an US based eBay shop. But, I've not seen him on eBay for quite some time!
> 
> Menno


:think: I too, have purchased from Watchbarn.com in the past; went back last week and web site was unavailable, and his eBay store didn't have any items. :-(

There were several complaints lodged against the store with the BBB. I don't know what it all means......:-s


----------



## Plat0

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










SeaFighter. Again...


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_*Kingston*_ (of course!) :-!

(Deep in the man-cave, while the storm gathers strength outside....one man ponders the configurations proposed for MKII's most astonishing effort yet...*Key West-GMT* - MKII's latest project.)


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

> SeaFighter. Again...


Oooooo....That's pretty. :-!

Thanks for posting. |>|>


----------



## kkwpk




----------



## JCW1980

Beautiful watch, Beautiful view 



kkwpk said:


>


----------



## Thieuster

This one today!

Menno


----------



## vandergl

4 Day old Paradive checking in


----------



## Fullers1845

^Ace!

Tapatalk


----------



## Thieuster

This one today.










Menno


----------



## JCW1980

Vantage on Bond


----------



## heebs

A shining beacon of hope and inspiration from the fluorescent lit hell that I call my office. It's almost beer o'clock and heading into a long weekend up here in the Great White North - maybe it's not so bad...


----------



## JCW1980

***** said:


> A shining beacon of hope and inspiration from the fluorescent lit hell that I call my office. It's almost beer o'clock and heading into a long weekend up here in the Great White North - maybe it's not so bad...


:-d Haha! Heard that loud & clear. Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Fullers1845

Kingston in the field.


Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

Kingston on OD NATO today.


----------



## Cheshire Mark

Anybody know if These are available in the UK


----------



## jswing

Thieuster said:


> This one today!
> 
> Menno


Man I love this one! I hope Bill revives it some day.


----------



## Plat0

Cheshire Mark said:


> Anybody know if These are available in the UK


MKIIs in general or the awesome timepieces pictured on this thread?

MKII will ship worldwide I believe but most of these works of art are not available new from MKII. Try the used market as most of us have had to venture into to find them.


----------



## Cheshire Mark

Plat0 said:


> MKIIs in general or the awesome timepieces pictured on this thread?
> 
> MKII will ship worldwide I believe but most of these works of art are not available new from MKII. Try the used market as most of us have had to venture into to find them.


In general cheers for the quick reply awesome watches


----------



## Thieuster

This! in fact, I've been wearing it for the last few days.

Menno


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Fantastic brassy sky this morning; captured in the _*Kingston *_crystal |>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Today, It's the Vantage....Here it is-









I love this watch - It is just over a year old.

-Best to all; Enjoy those MKII's |>|>


----------



## Fullers1845

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Fantastic brassy sky this morning; captured in the _*Kingston *_crystal |>|>


Beautiful shot, OCM!

Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Fullers1845 said:


> Beautiful shot, OCM!
> 
> Tapatalk


Thanks James, You've had many more great shots also - Appreciate that. Keep Posting; Cheers! |>|>


----------



## White Tuna

Thieuster said:


> This! in fact, I've been wearing it for the last few days.
> 
> Menno


Hey Thieuster, what are your thoughts on the red tipped second hand? like it? Love it? Don't care?


----------



## Thieuster

I like it. It's just a little different. On the other hand, there's so much 'going on' on that dial with the gilt and all, that the red tip isn't very eyecatching. So, I like it, but don't worry if you don't have one on you watch!

Menno


----------



## Fullers1845

My Favorite Watch.


----------



## Wallace Reynolds

LRRP Capstone today


----------



## Monocrom

Fullers1845 said:


> My Favorite Watch.


Very nice wrist-shot. :-!


----------



## JCW1980

Just picked this up... 24 hours old riiiiight...._now._  Amazing. Love it.


----------



## JCW1980

I've got MKII fever..._bad_.

I've obsessively followed this forum for over a year, bought 2 MKII's in the last month, have a rough financial plan outlined (lol) to add a Nassau date and Key-West in the next couple years, and _today_ for some reason, _this_ watch as started to gently elbow it's way into my consciousness (so I'm sure I'll have to get my hands on one of them too)...

It's a wonderful, wonderful sickness to have.



Wallace Reynolds said:


>


----------



## Wallace Reynolds

JCW1980 said:


> Just picked this up... 24 hours old riiiiight...._now._  Amazing. Love it.
> 
> View attachment 846171


Nice. No..Super nice!! I'm jealous  I'm partial to the non-gilt dials. Clean and simple. And the 8mm crown really adds to the package.


----------



## Knoc

JCW1980 said:


> Just picked this up... 24 hours old riiiiight...._now._  Amazing. Love it.
> 
> View attachment 846171


Slick. I'm eyeing this in the next few months if i can find one for sale.


----------



## Fullers1845

Monocrom said:


> Very nice wrist-shot. :-!


Thanks!

Tapatalk


----------



## Willieboy

I have he LRRP:


----------



## miasma




----------



## Batt14

My favorite watch


----------



## jellytots

New arrival: Seafighter in my favourite configuration similiar to the original Blancpain Bund

Although I find the "snakehead" hand config very appealing as well - does anyone know if MKII sells those hands separately? I'm guessing not


----------



## Thieuster

Great watch. I had mine brushed to give it a more 'toolish' look. Beware of the screws. Check them from time to time. 

Bill used to sell hands and dials. But he quit doing that a few years ago. If you want a set of these, check the MWRforum from time to time. They come up on that forum from time to time.

Menno


----------



## jellytots

Thanks very much for the tips Menno - the screws are pretty tight for now but yes I'll be checking them every now and then just to be sure.

Did think of maybe brushing it too (I've seen yours -looks great - and that did make me think about that option 

If there was a DLC-ed version with the snakehead handset it'd be perfect, but I don't think the DLC version ever had that configuration.

Thanks for the heads-up though, gotta keep searching!



Thieuster said:


> Great watch. I had mine brushed to give it a more 'toolish' look. Beware of the screws. Check them from time to time.
> 
> Bill used to sell hands and dials. But he quit doing that a few years ago. If you want a set of these, check the MWRforum from time to time. They come up on that forum from time to time.
> 
> Menno


----------



## Ninjastar

I'm also rocking my Sea Fighter. |>

Strap is a Crown & Buckle Essex Calf Leather with contrast stitching.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

It's my newest MKII (for now - ;-))

*Paradive* (on sunny day with Fall-colors background...) 

-Best to all; Enjoy those MKII's!! |>|>


----------



## Wallace Reynolds

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> It's my newest MKII (for now - ;-))
> 
> *Paradive* (on sunny day with Fall-colors background...)
> 
> -Best to all; Enjoy those MKII's!! |>|>


I like the dial/bezel combination. Very clean. And the teeth on the bezel are crisp and sharp. Once again Bill shows why hes known as the king of "small details."


----------



## nein

Seafighter!


----------



## mephisto

rush hour in laguardia


----------



## Fullers1845

Kingston #151 on TSS NATO.


----------



## Monocrom

Nice pic!

How does your Kingston keep getting better looking with age?


----------



## Fullers1845

Monocrom said:


> Nice pic!
> 
> How does your Kingston keep getting better looking with age?


The Kingston captures an ageless beauty, my man... Ageless beauty.

Tapatalk


----------



## tmoris

bond. james bond.


----------



## Neily_San

Kingston or Nassau ?

Can't decide ...








... then why not ...








... enjoy both !!

:-D

Neily


----------



## tako_watch

bringing out the rake soon...


----------



## Neily_San

tako_watch said:


> bringing out the rake soon...


Fantastic shot !!!

:-D


----------



## tako_watch

thanks, good to have a maple in the back yard


----------



## Wallace Reynolds

LRRP Capstone on Sinn rubber strap


----------



## Fullers1845

Counting down to Skyfall.









Tapatalk


----------



## Thieuster

Seafighter this afternoon and tomorrow.

Menno


----------



## TheDude

mephisto said:


> rush hour in laguardia


I never get to drive on runways. :'(

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## White Tuna

mephisto said:


> mkii and maxmadco in situ


Recieved my maxmadco today. It is great. Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## White Tuna

m.and said:


> Very nice combo. As soon as Jim has that pen back in stock I'm definitely going to buy one.


In stock. I am thinking of ordering another. I just cannot justify the $$$$ right now.


----------



## mephisto

White Tuna said:


> Recieved my maxmadco today. It is great. Thank you for the heads up.


glad you snagged one! it's a fantastic pen that i love using and can't say enough about jim as well.


----------



## Fullers1845

My devotion to the Kingston may be jeopardizing my identity as a WIS.


----------



## TheDude

Been wearing it nonstop since Monday.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JFingers

Though this King Air is a little smaller than my normal plane (C-5), it gets me where I wanted to go... Colorado Springs en route to California!









And I'm loving my Kingston!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Vantage*.  -Best to all, Enjoy those MKII's |>|>


----------



## serdal23

I am wearing my MKII LRRP UTC 48:










Happy Sunday, Comrades . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## cpotters

Fullers1845 said:


> My devotion to the Kingston may be jeopardizing my identity as a WIS.


Haha. I understand completely.


----------



## TheDude

Wore my LRRP and my Kingston yesterday. Only grabbed a shot of the LRRP.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JCW1980

TheDude said:


> Wore my LRRP and my Kingston yesterday. Only grabbed a shot of the LRRP.


Nice! Does the LRRP Capstone have a 40mm case like the explorer ii? How thick is the watch all together? I've been jonesing for that watch recently. Ironically, it'd be easier to get my hands on an Explorer II than a Capstone.

IMHO, the most rugged (looking) watch that MKII/Rolex have produced. Love it.


----------



## tako_watch

kingston among more leaves to pick up


----------



## TheDude

JCW1980 said:


> Nice! Does the LRRP Capstone have a 40mm case like the explorer ii? How thick is the watch all together? I've been jonesing for that watch recently. Ironically, it'd be easier to get my hands on an Explorer II than a Capstone.
> 
> IMHO, the most rugged (looking) watch that MKII/Rolex have produced. Love it.


It's got a 42mm case like the brand new Rolex Exp II.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fullers1845

On a surprisingly sturdy and comfortable $7 Timex Weekender Strap FTW!


----------



## Fullers1845

Now on a vintage leather from Time Traveller. (Thanks, m.and!)










Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

Still.


----------



## JCW1980

Earlier today, reflected in my car's fender:









And now...off to see Sky Fall :-! :


----------



## JFingers

Uh oh, someone got a new car...










I still haven't taken this Kingston off since I got home, though I think I'm going to have to wear my Airwolf to the Veteran's Day celebration tonight.

Nerd phone -> Tapatalk2


----------



## Arthur




----------



## Thieuster

Something else between all these wonderful Kingston pictures:

My Stingray on a 22mm Hadley Roma bracelet. Originally, the bracelet is brushed (and the watch case is polished). I buffed out the brush marks on the outer edges of the links, leaving a polished - brushed - polished pattern; more in sync with the 60s look and feel of the Stingray.

Menno

Here's a pic with the keys of my TR in the background - just to add a 60s feeling! There's a gap between the watch and the end link. When I wear the watch on my wrist, the gap is gone.


----------



## JFingers

Because I can...










Nerd phone -> Tapatalk2


----------



## JCW1980

JFingers said:


> Uh oh, someone got a new car...


Nice & Nice!

All you guys with your gilt Kings make me contemplate selling my matte non-gilt to pick up the gloss gilt...but I keep telling myself to be patient...eventually the Key West can scratch that gilt itch. ;-)


----------



## gwold

Oh, that's a nice pairing! Pappy and a Kingston. Good for you!


----------



## 66Cooper

I have to say, the gilt is simply amazing! I havent seen the matte dials in person but I cant imagine they are as mesmerizing to look at as the Gilt. 

It will be a long wait for the GMT but TOTALLY worth it. It might actually be really nice having your matte dial then. Then you will have two totally different looks. I can only imagine what my wife is going to say when she sees the GMT arrive...ITS THE SAME DARN WATCH!!!! No, no honey, look. It has a 4th hand and a different bezel...even a date!!! Its not going to go over well


----------



## jswing

Finally have a chance to post here - got my first MKII today, the Kingston. Thanks Bill, it's a beauty!


----------



## 66Cooper

Congrats! If your like most, you will fall more and more in love.


----------



## kkwpk

Gilt was definitly the bes choice for me


----------



## 66Cooper

Kingston on bracelet. I know, it should be on my undersized RAF but I didnt have it handy. Best I can do.


----------



## heebs

66Cooper said:


> Kingston on bracelet. I know, it should be on my undersized RAF but I didnt have it handy. Best I can do.


No lighter?


----------



## 66Cooper

That was with my iphone. Needed the extra hand I do happen to carry a gold Dunhill lighter with me all day, everyday...and i dont smoke. Haha


----------



## HJR

Haha! He needed a hand to work the camera! Time to invest in a camera crew!



***** said:


> No lighter?


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Arthur said:


>


 Great Picture Arthur. I love that C3 lume on the Kingston. :-! This would have been my chosen combination if I had made the various ordering stages for a new one.

Thank You so much for sharing!

May you enjoy it in the best of Health and Circumstance - |>|>


----------



## jswing

I'll likely be honeymooning with the Kingston for the forseeable future!


----------



## 66Cooper

Love that angle. The AR coating gives a great effect there!


----------



## JCW1980

jswing said:


>


Wow, stunning! :-!


----------



## Fullers1845

Yes, Jswing. Awesome shot.

And I just realized the new version of Tapatalk has "Likes". Awesome! I may never use WUS on a computer again! (j/k )

Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Wearing Kingston on an 18mm Bond RAF.


----------



## 66Cooper

Switched to something a little different. I had this laying around from another watch but seeing as I strapped on a pair of red kicks today, figured I'd give it a try. 24mm notched.


----------



## jdmfetish

#30


----------



## jswing

Kingston of course.


----------



## JCW1980

Happy Thanksgiving, All!


----------



## 66Cooper

Starting the holidays off right. Well, maybe just prepping for the in-laws. Haha.


----------



## JCR

This just arrived for me in England, must be getting towards the end of the production line for Kingstons now.


----------



## Wallace Reynolds

Cut some wood today.










And then put on my Vantage once everything was put away. No use getting an unnecessary scratch


----------



## 66Cooper

New strap arrived today. Hand made 20/20mm. Black side stitching. Liking it a lot.


----------



## DarthBane

I'm so jealous of you Kingston owners. Missed the order deadline. Missed the GMT pre-order too. 

Work of art. Wear it well!


----------



## JFingers

At the ski cabin for the weekend. Not much snow, but some got out on the slopes. I stayed in on the couch, in front of the fire, catching up on reading.










Nerd phone -> Tapatalk2


----------



## 66Cooper

It was a grey day so I went with a grey strap. Gilt still livens the day!


----------



## Thieuster

The MKII with the most unusual case back of 'm all:

Tornek - Rayville MKII #01










Menno


----------



## rmasso

Thieuster said:


> The MKII with the most unusual case back of 'm all:
> 
> Tornek - Rayville MKII #01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menno


Very nice, Very Mil Spec.
Rich


----------



## tako_watch

Well I have had my new Seafighter on for the past week and really enjoying the fit. I usually wear my watches sl. loose but this came at a fit that was just made for my 7.5in wrists. It has been comfortable to the point that I have not noticed it when flexing my wrist, I wore it overnite one time cause I just forgot about it...

and I have been sitting on 1000 posts for a while now, time to jump over 1K...still wearing it!


----------



## Fullers1845

Still within the first 24hrs of demagnetizing my Kingston. So far so good! (+1 sec.)










Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

Still running strong at ~-1 sec/day.


----------



## serdal23

Fullers1845 said:


> Still running strong at ~-1 sec/day.


Your fantastic timepieces look more awesome with those gorgeous straps, my friend!

And the accuracy is also perfect.

Wear them in the best of health . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## serdal23

I was wearing my MKII LRRP UTC 48 three days ago. Even though I miss it like crazy as soon as putting in the watch case, I don't want to wear it too often. I will go nuts if I scratch it.

I was wearing it while driving to Seattle from North Vancouver to pick up a Rolex GMT II Coke. Here are Canada - USA border fotos while waiting in the line up:



















Enjoy your week . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## Fullers1845

serdal23 said:


> Your fantastic timepieces look more awesome with those gorgeous straps, my friend!
> 
> And the accuracy is also perfect.
> 
> Wear them in the best of health . . .
> 
> Capt. Serdal


Thanks, Cap'n!

Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

Tapatalk


----------



## Balidaan

peekaboo!


----------



## TheDude

Balidaan said:


> peekaboo!
> 
> View attachment 898234


+1









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tetraflop

MKII LRRP today.









Dietmar


----------



## TheDude

This one for the last 3 days.









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JFingers

^ I really need to find me one of those...

Looks awesome, TheDude.


----------



## JFingers

A little Johnny Cash, Stephen King, a nice fire and a Kingston...



















Nerd phone -> Tapatalk2


----------



## 66Cooper

Well, I was wearing it till I took it off to work on the cars


----------



## Chromejob

Ah,... Saturday. Been looking forward to Saturday all week long. b-)



_"I never joke about my work, OO7." _


----------



## cpotters

66Cooper said:


> Well, I was wearing it till I took it off to work on the cars


Looks like a '57 T-Bird to me, but I'm not as up on my vintage American rides as I should be.


----------



## 66Cooper

You are correct. A 57 bird. Good eyes


----------



## Arthur

Gloomy Sunday, working outside until it stormed a few minutes ago! I love fall, winter but I hate leaves!!







blow them them mulch them and wait for more to fall!! You can see from the dust, mine is no safe queen!!


----------



## 66Cooper

Sorry, repost.


----------



## kkwpk

Winter


----------



## Fullers1845

kkwpk said:


> Winter


Oooohhh... Kingston profile shot. :thumbup:

*Empties drool bucket.*

Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

kkwpk said:


> Winter


I'm over the moon from the superb bezel/crystal fit & shape. 

// Sent from a mobile. Misspellings happen. //


----------



## Thieuster

This one today:









Menno


----------



## skype88

Well, Since I cant afford to buy a MKII Project 300.. I Decided to design my own.. The base watch is a Pseudo Ruhla 43mm with ETA 2824-2 Movement.. Beadblasted case, with a MKII 300 Dial..


----------



## White Tuna

Lovely watches and straps the last two pics. Insert thumbs up smiley here -> •


----------



## 66Cooper

Well, if we are going blue...









Just picked this, and a few others from C&B. really like the overall quality of their NATOs and RAFs.


----------



## JCW1980

Kingston in London:








And you Bond fans (...all of you?) might recognize this one (sorry about the crappy night shot)...
Kingston at MI6:


----------



## Chromejob

Nothing as glamorous, just @ work. Anyone know the significance of the bezel index at 30 mins? It was like this in FRWL....[1]










// Sent from a mobile. Misspellings happen. //

[1] Steve McQueen was wearing his 5513 with the bezel 180° out as well at the 12 hours of Sebring, 1970. Many photos confirm this.


----------



## Pilot2

Seafighter Bund 1-C


----------



## rmasso

JCW1980 said:


> And you Bond fans (...all of you?) might recognize this one (sorry about the crappy night shot)...
> Kingston at MI6:
> View attachment 903565


Very nice shot of it in front of MI6, I guess they fixed the explosion damage from SKYFALL? ;-)


----------



## JFingers

Beautiful sunrise this morning, incredible watch most mornings.


















Nerd phone -> Tapatalk2


----------



## Fullers1845

My Winter daily combo.









Tapatalk


----------



## Galpo




----------



## 66Cooper

Galpo, your shots are always so wonderful. You have skills my man


----------



## JFingers

^ I'm diggin' the Kingston on mesh! Great pics!


----------



## Galpo

;-)


66Cooper said:


> Galpo, your shots are always so wonderful. You have skills my man


Thank you, my friend. It takes one to know one ;-)


----------



## heebs

This one today.


----------



## JCW1980

So unique! Nice. :-!



***** said:


>


----------



## heebs

JCW1980 said:


> So unique! Nice. :-!


Thanks. It took some time to get this one together and it took effort from several folks out there to assemble a pile of seemingly incompatible parts into the build above. James at Midwest Watch and Clock did the work, with a bit of assistance from his machinist friend.

Started out with a NOS Super Compressor case. I picked up the MkII hands from a good MWR friend and actually started out with a cheapo EBay dial. But since the case only had space for a 26.8mm dial, it had to be professionally turned and the paint flaked. Somehow James was able to source the MkII dial and he got his machinist to turn the MkII plongeur dial down to the proper diameter and I have no idea how he did it, but somehow got it all to fit inside this case. It's a brilliant watch and it wears really nicely. The case is on the small side by "modern" standards at 37mm wide and it's got pretty short lugs. The case is tall tho and the 22mm lug spacing lend a bit of extra presence to it.


----------



## cpotters

***** said:


> This one today.


I hope Bill has seen this, as he had once mentioned his desire to do a square OR square-ish case AND the real possibility of doing a super-compressor. I think this would be real food for thought. Nice work.


----------



## Chromejob

Fullers1845 said:


> My Winter daily combo.


McQueen style...! 

// Sent from a mobile. Misspellings happen. //


----------



## Fullers1845

Switched to the HR bracelet for a few days.










Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

And today, back to the black NATO from TSS.


----------



## cpotters

A leather kinda' day......


----------



## Fullers1845

^Wow! That's a beauty.

Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Fullers1845 said:


> Switched to the HR bracelet for a few days.


Few days huh? 

....You inspired me to do same.

// Sent from my mobile. Misspellings happen. //


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Well, It's been awhile...a lot of stuff going on. Winter is here to stay now. :roll:

And so is this....My 'new-to-me' LRRP Capstone. Some pictures...It is a beauty. :-!









Yes, it is twenty degrees and quite windy, but I had to get some shots in the sun.

And then a Lume shot. Love that green!

















:think: _(I was waiting for the right one to come along, and it did.)_ ;-)

Thanks Barry, for keeping this one for me. :-!

-Best Wishes to All- 
-May your Holiday Season find you Safe and Warm-
-Merry Christmas, and Happy New Year, too!

|>|>


----------



## JFingers

Another beautiful sunrise, this time with a rainbow. Same amazing watch. I hardly ever take it off. It's only out of fear that my Breitling is getting jealous that I swap out...









Nerd phone -> Tapatalk2


----------



## JCW1980

Fullers1845 said:


> Switched to the HR bracelet for a few days.


I put mine on the HR within a couple days of getting my Kingston, being afraid of scratching the original bracelet since it's is an LE...but now that I've had it a couple months, I'm starting to think its definitely a keeper and I don't need to worry about resale value so much. I may start throwing it back on the riveted occasionally. Love that bracelet (and the clasp is so much better than on the HR).


----------



## JCW1980

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> View attachment 910912


Very, very nice, OmegaCosmicMan. |> And Happy Holidays to you too!

I spent about an hour and a half drooling over the ridiculous vintage watch selection at Aaron Faber Gallery in Manhattan this afternoon. (If you're ever in NYC, stop in...there were around 200 watches, 90% Swiss, everything from the "trinity" - AP, VC, & PP, to Blancpain FF, Omega, 40-50 from Rolex... just nuts; it was full on kid-in-a-candy-store) ..........aaaanyway... He had 2 "Steve McQueen" Explorer II's (where the MKII Capstone draws its unique dial from). Impressive. They were asking ~$35K for each of them. That's what I love about MKII, you get the whole package - look, feel, quality - for 1/35th of the cost!


----------



## gwold

cpotters said:


> A leather kinda' day......


That Kingston is fantastic on leather. Nice pairing!


----------



## Tetraflop

MKII Nassau on leather today.









I guess a lot of watches and the painting in the background
have the same point of origin. ( Shenzhen )

Dietmar


----------



## JCW1980

JCW1980 said:


> I spent about an hour and a half drooling over the ridiculous vintage watch selection at Aaron Faber Gallery in Manhattan this afternoon. (If you're ever in NYC, stop in...


Had a thought and wanted to leave a disclaimer to my earlier post: the prices at Aaron Faber are definitely INFLATED. So my endorsement of AF wasn't so much as a place to _buy_ but rather a place to _browse_, and truly see some amazing stuff.

Also not to say you should never buy there...a good source for selection and provenance that would make it easy for someone that wants a vintage piece without having to do too much searching or homework. But I for one love the homework part.  (if you plan to buy there, definitely do at least a little homework on the price range for your target piece...and definitely negotiate...there will be room)


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Tetraflop said:


> MKII Nassau on leather today.
> I guess a lot of watches and the painting in the background
> have the same point of origin. ( Shenzhen )
> 
> Dietmar


Nice pairing there, Dietmar. :-!

Thanks for posting.

Happy Holidays to you!


----------



## Chromejob

Extended weather layover in Chicago gave me a chance for some photo phun....










// Sent from my mobile. Misspellings happen. //


----------



## JCW1980

Chromejob said:


> Extended weather layover in Chicago gave me a chance for some photo phun...


Way to make the best of it. When life gives you lemons...geek out like a true WIS. ;-)


----------



## JFingers

A couple feet of snow in Yosemite, a great place to spend a white Christmas.


















Nerd phone -> Tapatalk2


----------



## Fullers1845

Merry Christmas, everybody!









Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Tetraflop said:


> MKII Nassau on leather today.
> 
> View attachment 912216
> 
> 
> I guess a lot of watches and the painting in the background
> have the same point of origin. ( Shenzhen )
> 
> Dietmar


Heh. I remember Shenzhen. Interesting place.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chromejob

Just happened to be flying overhead (though at 38, 000') tonight returning to RDU via LAS....









// Sent from a mobile (Tapatalk). Misspellings happen. //


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JFingers

^^^ I reeeeeeally need to find me one of those! That Vantage is spectacular.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Kingston on duty at the desk....reading and posting.....

















Happy New Year to all....Enjoy those MKII's |>|>


----------



## White Tuna

Chromejob said:


> Just happened to be flying overhead (though at 38, 000') tonight returning to RDU via LAS....
> 
> View attachment 920949
> 
> 
> // Sent from a mobile (Tapatalk). Misspellings happen. //


I do not understand what you are saying but I like the watch!


----------



## Chromejob

White Tuna said:


> I do not understand what you are saying but I like the watch!
> View attachment 923404


If you look closely at the map it might make sense.

Or this might help.


----------



## TheDude

Chromejob said:


> If you look closely at the map it might make sense.
> 
> Or this might help.


Groan.



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chromejob

TheDude said:


> Groan. ...


Yeah. (hangs head in shame) Bear with me while I suffer WIS new watch honeymoon syndrome; I'm told it does wear off eventually. Currently gathering period objects in prep for watch uj0d....


----------



## JCW1980

Vantage at work a couple days ago...


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Up early this morning, keepin' it simple - (slept in...my day off!) ;-)









me and 'Buddy Boy' (the cat) watching and reading the news, drinking coffee with MKII-O&W (on vintage rivet bracelet).....b-)









-Best to all, May You all, Enjoy your MKII's in the Best of Health and Circumstance. |>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_*Paradive!*_ b-)

















-Best to All, Enjoy those MKII's!! |>|>


----------



## 66Cooper

King on a new black NATO. Somehow, this is the first black NATO I have bought. Wonder why it's taken so long


----------



## 66Cooper

Switched to an army green for the day...and for the first time. Like it.


----------



## jwk7443

Nassau!


----------



## 66Cooper

Now on navy NATO.


----------



## JohnF

My Blackwater MMT with the MK II optional bezel...


----------



## 66Cooper

On vintage leather. I love it!


----------



## JamesJackson

Nassau 062!


----------



## JamesJackson

My new CFI tool...'Nassau'!


----------



## jcs214

Just received my new (to me), Kingston yesterday and I'm loving it! Wish I'd come across MKII sooner.


----------



## Dr.f

Well,just got this last week.Has become my daily wearer.No. 257


----------



## JamesJackson

Nassau 062


----------



## jwk7443

Paradive!!!


----------



## 66Cooper

No thanks to this forum I now have added tool to my daily arsenal. Loving it!









I was sure it would arrive today so I switched to the bracelet on my Kingston. I think it's a killer duo right there!


----------



## JamesJackson

Nassau 062. Working on the other passion.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

I had on the Kingston last night to see *Skyfall* - Here it is today with our local muted colours, reminiscent of the muted colours of Scotland - with the reflection of a muted morning sky....









And then, that beautiful BGW9 blue....more blue than the sky outside...









It is the last showing of the last 35mm film to be seen here locally - (Remember, we're in Alaska, and some good things take a lot longer to make it all the way up here from _down there - the Lower '48_).

Our local movie house is going all Digital now, the end of one era, but the beginning of another. Kind of like the Bond story......

_Bond is back, and better than ever_ (IMHO). 

:think: Like me- older, some things are broken, bruised and scarred, but still continuing....we go on. ;-)

-My Best to all, Enjoy those MKII's in the fullest of Life and Health today.....|>|>


----------



## Chromejob

Bought a lightly used Hirsch Lord (calf, croc pattern, but with leather-made deployant the hinge of which you can see in the pic) here on WUS, and enjoying the Kingston on the very comfortable, innovative band. The Lord is nice, not as nice as a genuine croc or gator, but for a daily wear strap, wears very easily.










MKII owners here will appreciate that in this Q&D phone pic you can see nice detailing on the case. :-!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

My new-to-me LRRP Capstone, with Hirsch Leonardo Medici Strap...Nice, eh?









_(I really like this setup...)_

-Best to all, Enjoy those MKII's People!! |>|>


----------



## Chromejob

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> ... with Hirsch Leonardo Medici Strap...Nice, eh?


Is that the nappa leather band? I have one for my Orient ER1S, really classy.


----------



## 66Cooper

Back to my cheap, undersized Bond RAF.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Chromejob said:


> Is that the nappa leather band? I have one for my Orient ER1S, really classy.


 Yes, This is the nappa leather, very flexible; very nice. I just wish I could get this in a longer strap - I have to buckle mine on the second-to-last hole - (waiting for deployment buckle).

Thank you, Have a Great Day! |>|>


----------



## Wallace Reynolds

This friday my Skating Atomic World Cups´ gave me quite an ad-Vantage while cross country skiing.


----------



## 66Cooper

Look what just arrived in today! My first tropic. This one has the proper, single thick keeper with matching texture. Now I want to get a better buckle.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Keepin' it simple on the Night Shift. ;-)

_*Vantage*_. b-)









The Noise. Flashing red number displays. :-s

Aaaargh!









Just another night :roll: on the night shift :-x

:think: _The Vantage' superb timekeeping accuracy, the simple, classic functional style
keeps me grounded...sane. And able to carry on....
Fantastic._

-Best to all. Enjoy your MKII's today, men!! |>|>


----------



## Chromejob

Hear, hear. I find that on stressful days (like I'm having lately, dammit), taking 15 seconds to gaze at the lovely watch on my wrist (be it MK II, Steinhart, O&W, Tissot) takes me to a little oasis.


----------



## 66Cooper

Ok, so I have been loving the tropic strap. Fit wonderfully and is so comfy. Would not have expected that. Barely there type of strap. 
I thought it was funny to be wearing today of all days. Spent the morning clearing the snow off the ice so the family could skate.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

mephisto said:


> rush hour in laguardia


Iconic-looking photo...that GMT is at home there...


----------



## Fullers1845

Tapatalk


----------



## sensejae

Fullers1845 said:


> View attachment 953278
> 
> 
> Tapatalk


Man! Such a beautiful homage. I almost wish I never knew about it because I can't seem to find one like Kingston.

No other homage I have seen has as awesome of a gilt dial as Kingston AND come in appropriate size and thickness! And the delicate, vintage look and feel... I can't quiet describe it verbally. But Steinhart and Raven do not have "it" for me... The perfect ratio of the bezel and the dial, "appropriate" amount of detail and reflection... In terms of look, I frankly prefer Kingston to the modern Rolex submariner.


----------



## mephisto

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Iconic-looking photo...that GMT is at home there...


agreed, thanks! unfortunately both watch and wearer have been separated from the general population (of line flying) and placed in the captivity of the simulator. so instead of using it to track timezones, i use it to time breaks between sim sessions. one of these days maybe they'll let me play with the real airplanes again... until then, i'm watching grown ups play video games all day


----------



## JFingers

^ Ugh, I know the feeling! I've been flying a desk and in the classroom for the last 4 months... I need to get back up in the air!









Luckily I have my Kingston to look at and keep me sane in the world of shoe clerks and ground pounders.

Blue skies, 
-Jake

Nerd phone -> Tapatalk2


----------



## ThreeEmperor

1st mkii watch....


----------



## White Tuna

ThreeEmperor said:


> 1st mkii watch....


Black date wheel, nice.


----------



## Fullers1845

sensejae said:


> Man! Such a beautiful homage. I almost wish I never knew about it because I can't seem to find one like Kingston.
> 
> No other homage I have seen has as awesome of a gilt dial as Kingston AND come in appropriate size and thickness! And the delicate, vintage look and feel... I can't quiet describe it verbally. But Steinhart and Raven do not have "it" for me... The perfect ratio of the bezel and the dial, "appropriate" amount of detail and reflection... In terms of look, I frankly prefer Kingston to the modern Rolex submariner.


Thanks, Mate. The Kingston is my favorite watch!


----------



## mephisto

JFingers said:


> ^ Ugh, I know the feeling! I've been flying a desk and in the classroom for the last 4 months... I need to get back up in the air!
> Luckily I have my Kingston to look at and keep me sane in the world of shoe clerks and ground pounders.


hang in there! are you due to get back in the air anytime soon? they let me out of the stables twice a month or so in order to prevent the ole muscles from atrophying too badly but that pittance only serves as a chance to admire the greener the grass is on the other side of the sim bridge; alas.

_lower the sim bay bridge, hal....hal?_


----------



## sstarbuck68

mephisto said:


> _lower the sim bay bridge, hal....hal?_


Ha, ha! Nicely played!

S

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## AlphaWolf777

I will be posting here once my Nassau arrives soon. (from another user).


----------



## JCW1980

Fullers1845 said:


> View attachment 953278
> 
> 
> Tapatalk


Hey Fullers, what size does your Hodinkee taper to? 18? 16?

Been thinking about picking one up (when they're actually in stock) for a while now.

Thanks!


----------



## JFingers

mephisto said:


> hang in there! are you due to get back in the air anytime soon? they let me out of the stables twice a month or so in order to prevent the ole muscles from atrophying too badly but that pittance only serves as a chance to admire the greener the grass is on the other side of the sim bridge; alas.
> 
> _lower the sim bay bridge, hal....hal?_


Hopefully by late March - early April I'll be able to get back up in the King Air 350, until then, it's not even sims, but class work on how to be a better officer (Dog knows I need it b-))









Blue skies!
-jake


----------



## JamesJackson

Nassau 062. On a trip in the B200.


----------



## JFingers

JamesJackson said:


> View attachment 955188
> 
> 
> Nassau 062. On a trip in the B200.


Looks awfully familiar! Blue skies!


----------



## AlphaWolf777

JamesJackson said:


> View attachment 955187
> View attachment 955188
> 
> 
> Nassau 062. On a trip in the B200.





JFingers said:


> Looks awfully familiar! Blue skies!
> 
> View attachment 955191


Spectacular pictures!


----------



## JamesJackson

JFingers said:


> Looks awfully familiar! Blue skies!
> 
> View attachment 955191


Haha Pretty darn close. That C-12 based on a 200 or 350?


----------



## JFingers

350 b-)


----------



## Fullers1845

JCW1980 said:


> Hey Fullers, what size does your Hodinkee taper to? 18? 16?
> 
> Been thinking about picking one up (when they're actually in stock) for a while now.
> 
> Thanks!


This strap is actually from thetimetraveler.co, but it is the same size as my Hodinkee (on the right below). Both taper to 16mm.










Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 66Cooper

Both look to be great straps. The 16mm taper is absolutely key for that vintage look and feel.


----------



## Fullers1845

66Cooper said:


> Both look to be great straps. The 16mm taper is absolutely key for that vintage look and feel.


Thanks. Yes, they look the part and are both super comfortable and sturdy.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chromejob

Man, how many airedales do we have hopping about with Kingstons?










// Tapatalk HD for Android - Nexus 7 //


----------



## Ninjastar

MKII Sea Fighter OCN2-A on ISOfrane rubber:


----------



## sensejae

Fullers1845 said:


> Thanks. Yes, they look the part and are both super comfortable and sturdy.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


Fullers, your pics have inspired me to want minimal stitching, hodinkee-style straps that taper to 16mm; that is if and after I buy a watch like Kingston... But other than that, I have no idea what other criteria there may be in picking out the quality straps.

After having owned those two straps, you must have developed some insights or preference about the straps. Flexibility, sturdiness, etc. Can you please give me some guidance on this matter?

Thanks!


----------



## POR901

While reading this month's issue of 'Octane' at lunch today I thought this would be an appropriate photo.....


----------



## AlphaWolf777

POR901 said:


> While reading this month's issue of 'Octane' at lunch today I thought this would be an appropriate photo.....


Exactly the car I would buy if I won the lottery!


----------



## Fullers1845

sensejae said:


> Fullers, your pics have inspired me to want minimal stitching, hodinkee-style straps that taper to 16mm; that is if and after I buy a watch like Kingston... But other than that, I have no idea what other criteria there may be in picking out the quality straps.
> 
> After having owned those two straps, you must have developed some insights or preference about the straps. Flexibility, sturdiness, etc. Can you please give me some guidance on this matter?
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks, man. The only places I know to get straps that look like this is Hodinkee.com and Thetimetraveler.co. Both are great.

If you are asking in general, then good quality leather of appropriate thickness for the watch in a color you like is the way to go, IMO.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlphaWolf777

My brand new Nassau today:








[


----------



## Dr.f

Well,same as last time but with nice vintage leather strap


----------



## White Tuna

Dr.f said:


> Well,same as last time but with nice vintage leather strap


GREAT strap!


----------



## 66Cooper

Switched to my own designed Bond RAF today with proper buckle for that real Goldfinger look. Now, where did I leave that white dinner jacket?


----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## Neily_San

AlphaWolf777 said:


>


Love the reflection ;-D


----------



## Chromejob

66Cooper said:


> Switched to my own designed Bond RAF today with proper buckle for that real Goldfinger look. Now, where did I leave that white dinner jacket?


Good colors! Buckle's a bit chunky for me, but you're on to something with the flat profile.

// Tapatalk HD for Android - Nexus 7 //


----------



## 66Cooper

Well, this is in 20mm where the actual bond strap was 16 to 18mm depending on who's talking. It's not perfect (factory didn't follow my drawings 100%) but it is much closer to what was on the big screen. The bond buckle was not a thumbnail (round) buckle like some have said.


----------



## m.and

Fullers1845 said:


> Thanks, man. The only places I know to get straps that look like this is Hodinkee.com and Thetimetraveler.co. Both are great.
> 
> If you are asking in general, then good quality leather of appropriate thickness for the watch in a color you like is the way to go, IMO.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


There is one other place I know of. And based on the product pictures, description and location of manufacture, I wouldn't be surprised if these are the exact same straps that Hodinkee sells. I first saw these for sale last year on the Vintage Rolex Market forum.

TonezWatch

And the prices are reasonable compared to other options.


----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## 66Cooper

GREAT link right there! Might have to give one of those straps a try


----------



## Fullers1845

m.and said:


> There is one other place I know of. And based on the product pictures, description and location of manufacture, I wouldn't be surprised if these are the exact same straps that Hodinkee sells. I first saw these for sale last year on the Vintage Rolex Market forum.
> 
> TonezWatch
> 
> And the prices are reasonable compared to other options.


Awesome strap source. Thanks for the tip, Matthew!

They even have some with foldover tabs that would work on fixed spring bars. So, for all you guys with strapless 5517 Milsubs lying around... ;-)

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m.and

Fullers1845 said:


> Awesome strap source. Thanks for the tip, Matthew!
> 
> They even have some with foldover tabs that would work on fixed spring bars. So, for all you guys with strapless 5517 Milsubs lying around... ;-)
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


Quite welcome.

And if anyone has a strapless 5517 just laying around I'll PM you my mailing address. :-d


----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## ghwatch

Newly arrived, still haven't removed the seals on the helium valve and caseback, but here is the Paradive on a Gunny Arillo strap.

I think the stock rubber strap matches the watch better, but (maybe because I have thin wrists) it doesn't hold the watch well and the watch head moves around and is uncomfortable...still looking for a black (thicker) rubber or distressed black leather strap for this watch...


----------



## AlphaWolf777

ghwatch said:


> Newly arrived, still haven't removed the seals on the helium valve and caseback, but here is the Paradive on a Gunny Arillo strap.
> 
> I think the stock rubber strap matches the watch better, but (maybe because I have thin wrists) it doesn't hold the watch well and the watch head moves around and is uncomfortable...still looking for a black (thicker) rubber or distressed black leather strap for this watch...


Congrats! It's always nice to get a new arrival! :-!


----------



## Thieuster

ghwatch said:


> Newly arrived, still haven't removed the seals on the helium valve and caseback, but here is the Paradive on a Gunny Arillo strap.
> 
> I think the stock rubber strap matches the watch better, but (maybe because I have thin wrists) it doesn't hold the watch well and the watch head moves around and is uncomfortable...still looking for a black (thicker) rubber or distressed black leather strap for this watch...


I can not help you with an advise about the rubber strap. Isofrane springs to mind, but I had one and sold it...

Having said that: about the leather straps, have a look here: Combat Straps - HOME Not cheap but very nice!

Menno


----------



## White Tuna

Thieuster said:


> I can not help you with an advise about the rubber strap. Isofrane springs to mind, but I had one and sold it...
> 
> Having said that: about the leather straps, have a look here: Combat Straps - HOME Not cheap but very nice!
> 
> Menno


Nice link. Thanks.


----------



## White Tuna

ghwatch said:


> Newly arrived, still haven't removed the seals on the helium valve and caseback, but here is the Paradive on a Gunny Arillo strap.
> 
> I think the stock rubber strap matches the watch better, but (maybe because I have thin wrists) it doesn't hold the watch well and the watch head moves around and is uncomfortable...still looking for a black (thicker) rubber or distressed black leather strap for this watch...


WOW. Nice watch ghwatch.


----------



## 66Cooper

The Kingston and I surveying "our land" after some recent snow


----------



## Thieuster

this one today:










Menno


----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## JFingers

I should be studying, but I have to see what happens to Roland of Gilead!

Back on leather until I find some loctite to stop losing screws off the bracelet.

View attachment 967656


Blue skies, 
-jake

Nerd phone -> Tapatalk2


----------



## White Tuna

JFingers said:


> I should be studying, but I have to see what happens to Roland of Gilead!
> 
> Back on leather until I find some loctite to stop losing screws off the bracelet.
> 
> Blue skies,
> -jake
> 
> Nerd phone -> Tapatalk2


Check Home Depot for loctite or superglue will do but it sets soo fast making it hard to work with.

I keep wanting to read the Dark Tower series. I thought it was a trilogy? I do not read much Stephen King but found The Stand to be one of those books I could not put down. I see the reverse bezel is still in force.


----------



## JFingers

White Tuna said:


> I keep wanting to read the Dark Tower series. I thought it was a trilogy? I do not read much Stephen King but found The Stand to be one of those books I could not put down. I see the reverse bezel is still in force.



View attachment 967902


What I should be reading... 
Thanks for the info on loctite, I'll get some eventually. 
Like you, I couldn't put The Stand down, it was awesome. I started reading the Dark Tower books while I was deployed and now I have to finish them. They are more epic than the Stand, but obviously a lot longer. I've enjoyed them, but they aren't for everyone, and if I didn't have tons of time on my hands away from home, I probably wouldn't have started them.

And yup, I've gotta keep the bezel reversed now that I've seen that pic of BG Yeager!

Nerd phone -> Tapatalk2


----------



## White Tuna

Never have done any modern warfare reading. Got a lot of time in WWII and Civil war with a couple of WWI and Boer War books under my belt. 

The Army that went into Iraq was totally different animal than the one I was in during the mid 80's.


----------



## spikynbaby

I'm with this today.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Kingstons*. 

Just received No. 030 into the fold today. It is red-triangle bezel, C3 Lume, no date. Compared with BGW9, 'Bond' bezel, no date.

Ahhh....Here they are...;-)
View attachment 969703


BGW9 vs C3 after outside exposure to natural light (above), ;-)

View attachment 969704


Inside in 'warm' light, b-)
View attachment 969714


And....the 'Mood' fuzzy shot. :roll:
View attachment 969706


So, at last I've managed to snag a Gilt C3 dial, no date. It's a Keeper! b-)

-my Best to All, Enjoy those MKII's. |>|>


----------



## AlphaWolf777

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> *Kingstons*.
> 
> Just received No. 030 into the fold today. It is red-triangle bezel, C3 Lume, no date. Compared with BGW9, 'Bond' bezel, no date.
> 
> Ahhh....Here they are...;-)
> 
> BGW9 vs C3 after outside exposure to natural light (above), ;-)
> 
> Inside in 'warm' light, b-)
> 
> And....the 'Mood' fuzzy shot. :roll:
> 
> So, at last I've managed to snag a Gilt C3 dial, no date. It's a Keeper! b-)
> 
> -my Best to All, Enjoy those MKII's. |>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Kingston* 

Out of the gloom of the morning, just before sunrise.....

View attachment 971402


Kingston number 30 checking in...

-My Best to all, please Wear, and enjoy your MKII's today in the best Life can give...|>|>


----------



## AlphaWolf777

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> *Kingston*
> 
> Out of the gloom of the morning, just before sunrise.....
> 
> Kingston number 30 checking in...
> 
> -My Best to all, please Wear, and enjoy your MKII's today in the best Life can give...|>|>


Fantastic picture! :-!


----------



## gman54

#68/300 DLC Gilt dial, no date Kingston. I wish that my pictures were good enough to show how awesome as this watch looks. I'll have my wife shoot some pictures with her Nikon this weekend and re-post... as I'll no doubt be able to answer "What MKII Are You Wearing with the same answer.

View attachment 971471


gman54


----------



## JFingers

gman54 said:


> #68/300 DLC Gilt dial, no date Kingston. I wish that my pictures were good enough to show how awesome as this watch looks. I'll have my wife shoot some pictures with her Nikon this weekend and re-post... as I'll no doubt be able to answer "What MKII Are You Wearing with the same answer.
> 
> View attachment 971471
> 
> 
> gman54


Wow. Just wow. That looks frackin' fantastic!
And Yeager style, too! Or as has been pointed out, I guess Bond wore the pip at the 6 in one of the movies too, but I'm sticking with 'Yeager style'.
I can't wait to see more and more pics of this one...

Blue skies!
-jake


----------



## Chromejob

U


JFingers said:


> ... Or as has been pointed out, I guess Bond wore the pip at the 6 in one of the movies too, but I'm sticking with 'Yeager style'....


FRWL

[CORRECTED]
"Visa, please. ... Your clock, is it correct? "
"Always." 
"Of course.... Excuse me, you did say your clock was correct. "
(annoyed)" Russian clocks are ALWAYS corr-" (boom!)

Nice little bit of Richard Maibaum or Terrance Young humor, before the films became half-farces.... The same "glance at watch just before explosion" was reprised in GOLDFINGER in the cantina...










Edit: strap is a Hirsch Lord in brown.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Chromejob said:


> U
> FRWL
> 
> "Excuse me, is your clock correct? "
> "Yes, of course it is."
> "Of course.... Excuse me, are you sure your clock is correct? "
> (annoyed)" Russian clocks are ALWAYS corr-" (boom!)
> 
> Nice little bit of Richard Maibaum or Terrance Young humor, before the films became half-farces.... Repeated in GOLDFINGER in the cantina...


 Nice composition, good lighting, Nice.....|>|>


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Chromejob said:


> U
> FRWL
> 
> "Excuse me, is your clock correct? "
> "Yes, of course it is."
> "Of course.... Excuse me, are you sure your clock is correct? "
> (annoyed)" Russian clocks are ALWAYS corr-" (boom!)
> 
> Nice little bit of Richard Maibaum or Terrance Young humor, before the films became half-farces.... Repeated in GOLDFINGER in the cantina...


That's just perfection right there. Love the quote from FRWL too. It's my favorite Bond film alongside Thunderball. :-! I also agree with your statement on the early Bond humor vs. the later. Much classier in the early Connery films. That's why Connery is my favorite.


----------



## 66Cooper

That sure is. Beautiful!!! What strap is that and in what size?


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Kingston* 

My new-to-me No. 030 stays on the wrist....fascinating in the light b-)

View attachment 973099


Yes, the days get longer in 5-minute chunks right now. It is 1834 hours and still light enough outside to get a quick snap!

Whoopie!! 

-My Best to All; Enjoy your MKII's, Men! |>|>


----------



## Fullers1845

Chromejob said:


> U


Simply fantastic shot, Sir.


----------



## 66Cooper

God, I love this watch!


----------



## Chromejob

Thank you, fellow agents. Strap is a Hirsch Lord, dark brown. (Not real croc, but the right look and wears wonderfully.l)


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Kingston* No. 163 Today...._(so far ;-) )_

Having a cup of coffee and reading on the forum....

View attachment 974946


:think:_ I never tire of admiring the way the gilt dial interacts with the light and the eye...._

- All the Best; Enjoy those MKII's today, Folks |>|>


----------



## 66Cooper

Thanks Chrome! Good to know. Buying one in black for my brother inlaw


----------



## 66Cooper

Oh, and here's mine for the day.


----------



## m.and

My (finally completed) Fantasy Vintage Sub homage.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Kingston No. 030* on the job today....some pictures....;-)

As I usually do, I first set the watch to exact time according to GPS Satellite Clock. Then, the day's routine....Outside weather check...
View attachment 976849


Outside again....
View attachment 976850


Back inside....Lume shot! 
View attachment 976851


Getting close to the end, (about another hour) Whew 
View attachment 976852


Evening light.....b-)
View attachment 976853


And then, almost twelve hours after synch, only two seconds difference between the Kingston and the GPS Satellite Clock !!!! :-!
View attachment 976854


Oh, that is just Great! :-!

-My Best to All, enjoy those *Superbly Accurate* MKII's Folks |>|>


----------



## ThreeEmperor

Double on very wearable straps.


----------



## TheDude

ThreeEmperor said:


> Double on very wearable straps.


Those look really nice. How soft/flexible is the shell cordovan?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fullers1845

m.and said:


> My (finally completed) Fantasy Vintage Sub homage.


Oh man. That's a beauty!

Outstanding work, Matthew.

:drooooooollll:

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ThreeEmperor

TheDude said:


> Those look really nice. How soft/flexible is the shell cordovan?
> 2


It blend in nicely with the wrist and just about the right thickness 
made by Myron here


----------



## m.and

I also have a one piece strap (a very early prototype) made by Myron and it is the nicest leather strap I have ever owned. The leather is not too thick, but very sturdy. It also doesn't tend to stretch like cow hide will and it just looks better with age.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_*Kingston 030*_ (at work today)

Long day - Tired - quick post.

View attachment 978037


-My Best to all; Enjoy your MKII's |>|>


----------



## 66Cooper

On grey RAF in 18mm


----------



## 66Cooper

Look what arrived today!!! New Phoenix NATO in the almighty Admiralty grey color. Conclusion: LOVE IT!


----------



## JohnF

View attachment 978819


Lousy picture of a great watch. My MKII Stingray on a gray Stingray strap. Gotta love a stingray on a stingray.


----------



## 66Cooper

Now that looks like an interesting strap. Fitting;-)


----------



## JFingers

It sure feels good to get this one back on my wrist after a weekend with my flieger.

View attachment 979013


Nerd phone -> Tapatalk2


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Kingston *030 _(on the wrist for the week....) _b-)

'Yeager Style ' ;-)

View attachment 979258


-at work- :roll:

So after 3 work days into the run, with no resetting or adjusting the watch,

It has gained 10 seconds. (No. 030 vs GPS Satellite Clock....)

View attachment 979263


Very Good - I'm pleased 

-Best to All; Enjoy those MKII's at work, or Play!! |>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Kingston 030*...on the wrist for the week....

A 'semi-lume' shot; 'Yeager Style' b-)

View attachment 980617


:think: And, after the fourth day of wear without resetting, manual winding (or any other interference....)

View attachment 980618


14 seconds ahead of the GPS Satellite clock.

I love this thing! 

-Best to all, enjoy your MKII's!-

|>|>


----------



## JFingers

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> *Kingston 030*...on the wrist for the week....
> 
> A 'semi-lume' shot; 'Yeager Style' b-)
> 
> 14 seconds ahead of the GPS Satellite clock.
> 
> I love this thing!
> 
> -Best to all, enjoy your MKII's!-
> 
> |>|>


Loving the Yeager Style!

View attachment 981291


#168 has gained 7 seconds since I set it Tuesday morn. Good enough for government work!

View attachment 981294


Nerd phone -> Tapatalk2


----------



## 66Cooper

I have been wearing my new admiralty NATO for 3 days now. I think I am truly in love here. Do yourself a favor and buy a Phoenix strap. You all need to try one of these. The best!

















When it first arrived it was as stiff as a board. I was a little worried but then a came to a realization about NATO straps. Stiff is a good thing. By nature the strap will curve around your wrist. The reason I love the stiffness of the material is that is doesn't allow twisting or flopping like others. The weave is so much tighter and smoother then all others and you can't beat the color. So unique.


















Here is it next to an 18mm RAF strap that I which I really liked...before now. Sure, this RAF cost me under 10 but the Phoenix only cost 16 shipped and to me, it's well worth it. I'm going to be ordering one in black next for sure.


----------



## m.and

66Cooper said:


> Do yourself a favor and buy a Phoenix strap. You all need to try one of these. The best!


I've been thinking about getting one of these for a while now. I have one in grey that I bought from Holben's which is really nice and supposedly Swiss made, but I've always wanted to try the real thing. Did you get it from mickie500 on the 'Bay?


----------



## Fullers1845

I had a Corvus/Phoenix Admiralty Grey NATO for my Rolex 14060M, but I sold it because it was so dang stiff. And the holes were fairly far apart.

I vastly prefer the NATOs sold by The Strap Shop in the UK. I especially appreciate the heat sealed no-fray holes. I now have 3.


----------



## heebs

m.and said:


> I've been thinking about getting one of these for a while now. I have one in grey that I bought from Holben's which is really nice and supposedly Swiss made, but I've always wanted to try the real thing. Did you get it from mickie500 on the 'Bay?


What size and colour would you prefer? I have a few from Phoenix and will gladly send you one.


----------



## heebs

Duplicate post. Sorry bout that.


----------



## Chromejob

Breaking in a nylon is easy. Wash in warm or tepid water with a really gentle soap, diluted. Castile soap like Dr Bronners is good. Rinse well. Air dry. You're done. 

// Tapatalk HD for Android - Nexus 7 //


----------



## 66Cooper

I am thinking of trying the black for sure. How many colors do they sell?


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Kingston 030 *(of course) b-)

At work again....(twelve-hour days...) *sigh*

_
Kingston in action_...
View attachment 981905


(Bezel is marking engine off-line time.)

This is a 3616 (16 cylinder) Cat Diesel GenSet loaded at around 3.5 MW output....maybe 4000 HP or so.....

View attachment 981906


And the end of another long, but good day. 

View attachment 981907


And the reliable Kingston No. 030 is 18 seconds fast through the fifth day on shift.

Mighty Fine.......;-)

-Best-

Enjoy your MKII's folks!!

|>|>


----------



## dosei




----------



## JFingers

Not a good day for the beach, but always an excellent day for my Kingston!

View attachment 983577


Blue skies, 
-jake

Nerd phone -> Tapatalk2


----------



## 66Cooper

Working but could be worse. On a photo shoot in NYC. Kingston keeping us on time!


----------



## m.and

66Cooper said:


> Working but could be worse. On a photo shoot in NYC. Kingston keeping us on time!


 That second photo looks almost exactly like a day at work for me. I started out as a photographer's assistant and am now the photo producer for a catalog based here in Virginia.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Back to my Nassau after rotating my entire collection. I missed it the entire time and really regretted rotating my collection immediately after I set this baby down. As I said in today's WRUW thread, I could only have this watch and be perfectly happy.


----------



## 66Cooper

One more from the day.


----------



## Galpo

66Cooper said:


> One more from the day.


Nice shot, Brian
I see you got some inspirational photo session 

I had the last one last week, but with boring top models, nothing to write home about ;-)

Here is my Kingston, as I head out for work










(Sorry for the iphone pic)

Have a nice week everybody
Galpo

Through iPhone


----------



## spikynbaby

I'm ordering our banana split while with my Kingston on my wrist.


Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JFingers

View attachment 985197


Blue skies, 
-jake

Nerd phone -> Tapatalk2


----------



## Reintitan

*I'll be odd man out and NOT post a Kingston or Nassau >>>*

Besides, both are in the bank vault :-d

I'm wearing my Vantage.


----------



## 66Cooper

Man, even your phone pix come out awesome!


----------



## Chromejob

spikynbaby said:


> I'm ordering our banana split while with my Kingston on my wrist....


WOW. I grew up with Swensen's, havent seen one in ages. Do they still have Swiss Orange Chip? Incredible with dark chocolate sprinkles..


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_*Kingston No. 030*_ 

View attachment 985974


'A Winter Scene' ....Man, I love this configuration...C3 Lume is great.....b-)

And a couple of artsy photos from the trusty cell phone.....

_'Lume and Light'_

View attachment 985975


_'Going for the freezer'_

View attachment 985976


-My Best to All-

Enjoy those MKII's folks....

|>|>


----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## m.and

Custom crown guard Sub today on one-piece strap today.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

My Nassau again


----------



## mikeymoto

Checking in for duty.
View attachment 988089


----------



## ghwatch

too many kingstons/nassaus...paradive for a change
fellow paradive owners please post pics!
View attachment 988119


----------



## 66Cooper

Wait a second...
Is that a vintage leather strap on a watch that still has its protective sticker on the side of the case?


----------



## ghwatch

yup (old pic i took when I received the watch and strap)
the strap is a gunny arillo strap.


----------



## 66Cooper

Lookin good!


----------



## Fullers1845

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> _'Lume and Light'_
> 
> View attachment 985975
> 
> 
> _'Going for the freezer'_
> 
> View attachment 985976


Nice work, OCM. Here's one from my "Gilt in the Dark" series...


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Fullers1845 said:


> Nice work, OCM. Here's one from my "Gilt in the Dark" series...


:-! Beautiful! Thanks for sharing!! |>|>

No art today, Kingston 163 (on Hadley Roma bracelet)....

View attachment 988357


Yep....It's that kind of a day. Cold :-( and Wet! :-|

Thanks Fullers

Enjoy those MKII's All....

-Best-

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

66Cooper said:


> Wait a second...
> Is that a vintage leather strap on a watch that still has its protective sticker on the side of the case?


-Good Eye, That- ;-)

_(Or is it, Good, Aye....?)_


----------



## Chromejob

Fullers1845 said:


> ... Here's one from my "Gilt in the Dark" series...


Wow. :thumbup:


----------



## 66Cooper

It's a rainy, wet day out today so I went with a strap that could handle it. 
20mm tropic. 

















What else could u need while in a meeting?


----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

ghwatch said:


> too many kingstons/nassaus...paradive for a change
> fellow paradive owners please post pics!


_(Decisions, Decisions)_

Wearing the Paradive 034-123 today..... :-d

View attachment 989263


_(The Kingstons are taking a break as you can see....)_ ;-)

View attachment 989264


-Best to all, Enjoy your MKII's today, men.... b-)

-Keep Calm, and Carry On-

|>|>


----------



## 66Cooper

As is technically today when I took these...









Kingston helping me while I start my engine build. Best tool in my shop










And just before bed.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Vantage*. b-)

View attachment 990539


Quick Post. 

-My Best to All-

Enjoy your MKII's folks!!

|>|>


----------



## Galpo

66Cooper said:


> As is technically today when I took these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kingston helping me while I start my engine build. Best tool in my shop
> 
> ....


Wow, that should be fun... I'm envy as a biscuit b-)
The car that it go into is...?


----------



## 66Cooper

A classic Mini Cooper Monte Carlo LE...to be exact.


----------



## Chromejob

66Cooper said:


> A classic Mini Cooper Monte Carlo LE...to be exact.


Suddenly your username makes sense. (humming "On Days Like These" )


----------



## 66Cooper

Hahaha! Yep it's all coming together for you
I think I have to play that song tomorrow on my drive to work.
I forgot to take a picture of my daytime setup. Kingston on a very wonderful dark brown croc. Here's what I wore after work.


----------



## Thieuster

Tornek Rayville MKII today. 'Huh, didn't we see that one before?' Yes, it's about the strap! A 22mm blue nato strap. I've praised eBay seller Watchbarn's natos over the years. He stopped selling them and I've bought his whole collection... So, if you're after a 20 or 22mm strap superior nato strap...

Menno


----------



## Thieuster

Nice, here's my collegue in his Mini:

View attachment 991499


Can't find the vid at the moment, but his Mini with Honda V-Tec (did you notice the added 12 cm in front of the windscreen) was much faster than the Supra.

Menno


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Nice day today - (_compared to what we've had.._._)_ :roll:

*Paradive*....made it into the sunshine 

View attachment 992035


Then...this happened...b-)

View attachment 992037


_Lovin' the sapphire bezel lume_ .....:-!

-Best to all, Hope you have had and/or are having a great day today!

-Enjoy your MKII's-

|>|>


----------



## m.and

My newly christened Type 59 Sub on Bond strap.


----------



## Chromejob

Taking some pics of the Nexus 4 wireless charging pad (some blokes are finding that thick bumpers prevent the phone from sticking to the raised charging point). A lazy day after a busy week. Enjoying this on an aliasRichmond strap.


----------



## TheDude

Chromejob said:


> Taking some pics of the Nexus 4 wireless charging pad (some blokes are finding that thick bumpers prevent the phone from sticking to the raised charging point). A lazy day after a busy week. Enjoying this on an aliasRichmond strap.


Nice. I think I might buy the LG pad that they just unveiled at MWC.

Wish my old Palm Touchstone worked with the N4.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheDude

This thing...

View attachment 993272


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlphaWolf777

m.and said:


> My newly christened Type 59 Sub on Bond strap.


Looks right at home. Nice! :-!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Kingston* 030 

_(playing with the light again....) _;-)

View attachment 993698


I love this thing..._my new favorite?_ :-s

-My Best to All, May You enjoy your MKII's today in the fullest of Life and Health- 

|>|>


----------



## Chromejob

Maybe we should retitle (or split off) this thread to "What Kingston/Nassau are you wearing?"  :roll: Bill produces, and has produced, other great watches....



TheDude said:


> Nice. I think I might buy the LG pad that they just unveiled at MWC.





TheDude said:


> This thing...
> View attachment 993272


Steal one for me would you? No, not the new charging pad, one of the lovely young ladies. I'll pay for the freight. (jk)
(Disclosure: human trafficking is a horrible thing, and I cheer those who fight against it like Kathryn Bolkovac). 



OmegaCosmicMan said:


> *Kingston* 030
> _(playing with the light again....) _;-)


Speaking of playing with light, as it were...










Strap is an 18mm Phoenix special order, bought from Phoenix as seconds.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_*LRRP *

_
View attachment 996331


-My Best to All-

Enjoy your MKII's, Men!!

_(Keep Posting too-) ;-)

_|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_'Old School'_ today - my original MKII- 

View attachment 997379


MKII-modified O&W Precision.

My original; 1 of 50 from one of the first MKII "Limited Editions"

(I was told by the original owner, who I purchased from.....)

Enjoy your MKII's today, Men!!

-Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## Eugeneglen

AlphaWolf777 said:


>


May i know where did you bought your Nato strap?

Eugene


----------



## Eugeneglen

66Cooper said:


> Switched to my own designed Bond RAF today with proper buckle for that real Goldfinger look. Now, where did I leave that white dinner jacket?


Nice watch!!!
May i know where did you bought the Nato Strap?

Eugene


----------



## 66Cooper

Sure and with pleasure. This is my very own creation. I designed it and the screw in buckle to be as close to the Goldfinger strap as possible...but in 20mm. Haha. Hope to have an 18mm version at some point. 
Google helenarou and you will find the strap. I designed it, he built it.


----------



## mikeymoto

Oh you know...Kingston action.

View attachment 998768


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Eugeneglen said:


> May i know where did you bought your Nato strap?
> 
> Eugene


I purchased it from Corvus Watch Co. They no longer exist though.


----------



## Eugeneglen

AlphaWolf777 said:


> I purchased it from Corvus Watch Co. They no longer exist though.


Thanks. Sad to know they are no longer in business. btw, any others recommendation?


----------



## Eugeneglen

Nassau Reporting here!


----------



## m.and

Eugeneglen said:


> Thanks. Sad to know they are no longer in business. btw, any others recommendation?


If I remember correctly the Bond strap that Corvus sold was made by Phoenix in the UK. You can Google "mickie500" on eBay and you might find what you're looking for.

EDIT: I just checked myself and it looks like he doesn't currently have anything listed.


----------



## Eugeneglen

m.and said:


> If I remember correctly the Bond strap that Corvus sold was made by Phoenix in the UK. You can Google "mickie500" on eBay and you might find what you're looking for.
> 
> EDIT: I just checked myself and it looks like he doesn't currently have anything listed.


Right, I've checked too.


----------



## m.and

Eugeneglen said:


> Right, I've checked too.


Keep checking. He seems to come and go.


----------



## Eugeneglen

m.and said:


> Keep checking. He seems to come and go.


Ok. Anyway thanks for your kindly sharing.


----------



## White Tuna

Eugeneglen said:


> Nassau Reporting here!


Great watch. Great pic.

View attachment 999407


----------



## m.and

Type 59 on steel.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

m.and said:


> Keep checking. He seems to come and go.


Yes, he does. I have purchased about 4 NATOs from him off of the bay. He sells them in batches it seems.


----------



## Chromejob

Eugeneglen said:


> Thanks. Sad to know they are no longer in business. btw, any others recommendation?


Aliasrichmond here has a nice Bond with cloth keeper and old-fashioned "stirrup" buckle.










Mickie500 is great, put a saved search on him. I've bought several "seconds" from custom orders that are fine, can't see what the "defect" was. See my post #628 above of a 18mm NATO. Think I'll wear the blue one today.


----------



## Eugeneglen

Chromejob said:


> Aliasrichmond here has a nice Bond with cloth keeper and old-fashioned "stirrup" buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickie500 is great, put a saved search on him. I've bought several "seconds" from custom orders that are fine, cant see what the "defect" was. See my post #628 above of a 18mm NATO. Think I'll wear the blue one today.


great thanks! Anyway, mickie500 isi away till 15 march, will visit his site again.


----------



## Chromejob

Chromejob said:


> .. . See my post #628 above of a 18mm NATO. Think I'll wear the blue one today.


// Sent from my mobile. Mistakes happen. //


----------



## Neily_San

Chromejob said:


> Aliasrichmond here has a nice Bond with cloth keeper and old-fashioned "stirrup" buckle.


My Kingston had been on one of these straps for well over a year now. I wear it almost daily. It is a great strap !! ( and I have no association or affiliation to AliasRichmond 

Neily


----------



## 66Cooper

Kingston on admiralty down by the river


----------



## Fullers1845

^Ace!


----------



## tako_watch

Stingray Sunday


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Kingston 030* b-)

_-Love that C3 (Luminous Material)- _:-!

View attachment 1008519


_(It had to be done....) _

My Best to all, Enjoy your MKII's |>|>


----------



## Thieuster

Here's #031:










Menno


----------



## Chromejob

Eugeneglen said:


> great thanks! Anyway, mickie500 isi away till 15 march, will visit his site again.


Not anymore. In fact, he's back with some Bond pattern straps that look like what Corvus was selling.


----------



## David Woo

#154 getting some time:


----------



## Chromejob

Took a last couple of pics to finish off a DIY post on making a cloth keeper strap from a NATO. It was a long time coming, but wearing the Kingston on a Corvus or AliasRichmond Bond strap is just so ... Galore.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Kingston* #030 _(for now....) _;-)

View attachment 1011544


Light and C3 Lume...

View attachment 1011545


View attachment 1011546


Lovin' the C3 

-Best to all, Enjoy your MKII's today, men-
|>|>


----------



## JFingers

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> *Kingston* #030 _(for now....) _;-)
> 
> View attachment 1011544
> 
> 
> -Best to all, Enjoy your MKII's today, men-
> |>|>


I'm diggin' the Yeager style!










Blue skies, y'all!
-Jake


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_"Simple Pleasures"_ :-!

View attachment 1017018


_*Vantage*_ -and a dark stout beer.....at 7:27 in the morning??

_Yup.....This is life after night-shift....

....and.....It's Good_... 

May you enjoy your MKII's today (while I am sleeping....) ;-)

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## MrJaz

these mkII watches are really growing on me!


----------



## AlphaWolf777

MrJaz said:


> these mkII watches are really growing on me!


They tend to do that...


----------



## Thieuster

This one - with a purpose: I (we) live in The Netherlands and my wife's currently working in NY - later this week in Boston. The GMT hand is very, very useful at the moment! I've been wearing the watch for a few days now. I must honestly say that I change the strap every evening... Just to give me the idea of wearing a different watch every day...
Normally, there's 6 hrs. between EST and Europe Mainland. But, we don't have DST yet. There's a 5 hr time difference at the moment. Next weekend, we will switch ot DST as well, so that will be back to normal: 6 hrs time difference.

(It's currently too cold overhere in Holland, complete with snow from time to time. I've read this one today: "What's the use of DST? It will give you an extra hour daylight when shoveling snow"...)

Menno


----------



## Gunbucker

I've swapped out the nylon strap and put the bracelet back on and almost forgot how classy it looks!
View attachment 1017789


----------



## Eugeneglen

mine!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

I took the LRRP to work with me last night. 

Here is one of my engine rooms -it is quiet now, but when all of these are running, the song of four large diesel engines rattles and shakes the place to the tune of.......

_*28,900 HP*_.

View attachment 1018207


That massive grey one in the immediate foreground is my favorite. It is just a few years younger than me; the steel in it was forged and cast in 1958...

View attachment 1018210


It is fuel injected, twin turbos, after-cooled (or intercooled) 12-cylinder Vee configuration. 17 inch bore; 21 inch stroke. It is rated at 3500 horsepower at 360 RPM. It's big and slow, but reliable and dependable.

And lastly, a shot in front of one of the control stations in our deluxe, state-of-the-art control room (NOT).

View attachment 1018215


-My best to all today,
May you enjoy your MKII's in the Best and fullest of Life and Health- 

:think: _Now, I am getting into one of those Big Beers before bed time...._ ;-)


----------



## tako_watch

four day weekend, Kingston ready


----------



## Lolo88

orange monster


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

This...'Old Beater' ;-)

View attachment 1019650


--Best to All-- 

Enjoy your MKII's today...

- and Keep Posting!!

|>|>


----------



## serdal23

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> This...'Old Beater' ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1019650
> 
> 
> --Best to All--
> 
> Enjoy your MKII's today...
> 
> - and Keep Posting!!
> 
> |>|>


Gorgeous! Very classic and very classy!

Here is what I am wearing today: (I picked it up 2.5 hrs ago)










Enjoy your Saturday . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## heebs

serdal23 said:


> Gorgeous! Very classic and very classy!
> 
> Here is what I am wearing today: (I picked it up 2.5 hrs ago)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Saturday . . .
> 
> Capt. Serdal


I heard you picked this one up. Glad you finally got your hands on one- congrats!


----------



## dwg

m.and said:


> Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> That strap is actually the Mk II rubber strap in 20mm. You can find it on Mk II's website here.
> 
> It's a little expensive, but it's Swiss Made, natural rubber and very comfortable.


That's pretty good. What was the original watch?


----------



## m.and

dwg said:


> That's pretty good. What was the original watch?


Actually, unlike all the other builds I've done with Mk II parts, that one was not a watch prior to me building it. I assembled the entire case from over a dozen parts and then fitted the Mk II dial and hands to an ETA 2824 and installed it into the case.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

It has been doing that 'Winter' thing again today. :roll:

View attachment 1021904


Luckily, this *Paradive* is almost completely immune to anything I can subject it to....

-My Best to All-

Enjoy your MKII's today, men!

|>|>

p.s. Congratulations again Capt. Serdal! b-)

May you enjoy yours in the Best of Life, Health and Circumstance!!

|>|>


----------



## tako_watch

Seafighter back on


----------



## Thieuster

Again, this one. (I've explained previously why) On a brown DiModell. Tomorrow on a chocolate brown / with orange stitching Dreadnaught strap.

Menno


----------



## PIERBLOG

MKII NASSAU RECEIVED TODAY FROM BILL, I LOVE IT.

View attachment 1023341


----------



## Thieuster

Okay, I know, I know... 3rd time in a row: my LRRP. And until the Key West is delivered my only GMT watch. I put it on a Dreadnaught strap. I think the most comfortable leather strap I own. Soft on the inside, with enough 'presence' on the outside: very, very dark brown. And the orange stitching combines perfectly with the orange accent of the GMT hand.

Pics taken only a few minutes ago. (My oldest son walked into the kitchen, sees me uploading the pics on Ph/bucket and say: "Oh, that's nice! The orange sunlight glow on the outside of the watch looks great with the orange hand." Surely, he has more 'feeling' for beauty than I: I hadn't noticed it...)

Menno


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Kingston* #163 on HR bracelet.... 

View attachment 1023803


in Morning light.....b-)

View attachment 1023804


...The Blue Lume...

_--'Yeager Style'--_

-My Best to All, hope all have a Great Day today....

|>|>


----------



## Fullers1845

PIERBLOG said:


> MKII NASSAU RECEIVED TODAY FROM BILL, I LOVE IT.
> 
> View attachment 1023341


Awesome photo!


----------



## Chromejob

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> *Kingston* #163 on HR bracelet....
> 
> _--'Yeager Style'--_
> 
> -My Best to All, hope all have a Great Day today....
> 
> |>|>


Looks like it's on your right wrist... That's McQueen style.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

My Nassau :-!


----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## JFingers

Just another drive to the office...









Nothing compares to this one. 
Blue skies, y'all! 
-jake

Nerd phone -> Tapatalk2


----------



## JFingers

And after a sushi dinner with my better half...










Nerd phone -> Tapatalk2


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Oooooh! It is cold and wet out.....:-|









_(No problem for the *Kingston* though_..._..)_ ;-)

So I had to stop by the Post Office and take delivery on some goodies _(that may be seen in a Project here someday....)_ ;-)









-Best to All-

May you enjoy your time today and your MKII's as well!!

|>|>


----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## Ninjastar

Going with the Sea Fighter today on my new The NATO Strap Co. strap with PVD hardware

The NATO Strap Co.


----------



## TheDude

Was wearing the Vantage earlier, now my one of a kind straight hand LRRP.

View attachment 1028413


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

EDIT- Mods, Wtf? My original LRRP picture has been replaced with a Helson.


----------



## 66Cooper

So, my wife kind of raises a brow for how I always match my watch and strap to my outfit but now she has given up completely!!! 
I started matching my watches to my getup AND the vehicle I drive








Black Mini Cooper with a red interior asks for a sweet watch with a black strap and red accent.


----------



## 66Cooper

Later by the fire.


----------



## ghwatch

paradive again....


----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## mephisto

happy easter!


----------



## AlphaWolf777

On Easter Sunday; my Nassau


----------



## cpotters

A beautiful Spring day here in our neighborhood. Putting on the leather strap.


----------



## Thieuster

Inspiring! It's nearly midnight overhere. But I will pick out my TR as well for Easter Sunday!

Menno


----------



## Chromejob

66Cooper said:


> So, my wife kind of raises a brow for how I always match my watch and strap to my outfit but now she has given up completely!!!....


Show her this, you're in good company. I felt a little dressy, a little blue, today....










Probably the WALLANDER marathon I'm giving myself....

// Tapatalk HD for Android - Nexus 7 //


----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## rmasso

AlphaWolf777 said:


>


What DVD is that? Was noticing the special features. Nice Watch shot by the way. 
Rich


----------



## AlphaWolf777

rmasso said:


> What DVD is that? Was noticing the special features. Nice Watch shot by the way.
> Rich


Thanks! 

It's the 2006 or 2007 ultimate edition of the James Bond Collector's set. It has each of the movies with all of the original advertising, promotions and interviews/TV spots/behind the scenes from the time that they were filmed on each disc. There are some interesting ones on there. Gives you a whole new perspective of what it's like behind the scenes.


----------



## Chromejob

rmasso said:


> What DVD is that? Was noticing the special features. Nice Watch shot by the way.
> Rich


THUNDERBALL, of course. Most of which takes place in Na...... 

The Ford UK short, "A Child's Guide th o Blowing Up a Motor Car," is hilarious. Worth the price of the Blu-Ray. That, and Ken Adam's home movie footage with Connery hamming it up at lunch.

// Tapatalk HD for Android - Nexus 7 //


----------



## rmasso

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It's the 2006 or 2007 ultimate edition of the James Bond Collector's set. It has each of the movies with all of the original advertising, promotions and interviews/TV spots/behind the scenes from the time that they were filmed on each disc. There are some interesting ones on there. Gives you a whole new perspective of what it's like behind the scenes.


I think that is the box set I have. I have not had a chance to watch all the special features. It's the one that was remastered from the film negatives right? It has all the movies with a special extras disc for each movie. Have not had a chance to go through the entire box set yet.


----------



## ghwatch

Paradive still on the wrist...


----------



## AlphaWolf777

rmasso said:


> I think that is the box set I have. I have not had a chance to watch all the special features. It's the one that was remastered from the film negatives right? It has all the movies with a special extras disc for each movie. Have not had a chance to go through the entire box set yet.


Yes, that's exactly what it is. I have watched all of the James Bond movies many times. Heck, I've probably watched each Connery movie 600 times or more in the past 6 years! But I haven't watched the special features yet.


----------



## rmasso

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Yes, that's exactly what it is. I have watched all of the James Bond movies many times. Heck, I've probably watched each Connery movie 600 times or more in the past 6 years! But I haven't watched the special features yet.


Same here, have watched all the movies multiple times but have not made it through the special features yet.  My goal currently is to watch all the movies in order but with special features. So Dr. No, then special features disc and so on until the latest one. maybe I should wear my Kingston during the Connery movies, my Seiko Marine Master during the Moore era, and my Omega PO during the rest. :-D


----------



## AlphaWolf777

rmasso said:


> Same here, have watched all the movies multiple times but have not made it through the special features yet. My goal currently is to watch all the movies in order but with special features. So Dr. No, then special features disc and so on until the latest one. maybe I should wear my Kingston during the Connery movies, my Seiko Marine Master during the Moore era, and my Omega PO during the rest. :-D


Hah, you could do that! Seeing Connery's 6538 in the movies is what inspired me to buy a Nassau.


----------



## rmasso

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Hah, you could do that! Seeing Connery's 6538 in the movies is what inspired me to buy a Nassau.


Yep, same here with the Kingston gilt. Cause I don't know about the rest of you but I can't afford an original, and I bet that today, Connery would not be willing to part with the money to buy one either! ;-)


----------



## AlphaWolf777

rmasso said:


> Yep, same here with the Kingston gilt. Cause I don't know about the rest of you but I can't afford an original, and I bet that today, Connery would not be willing to part with the money to buy one either! ;-)


Well, in all honesty, in my opinion, $64,000 is an insane, un-imaginable amount of money to spend on a watch (even if it is historical and famous); that used to cost $100 through military exchange catalogs and used to be considered nothing more than a tool; that's old school Rolex for you! Even if I won the lottery, I just don't think I could do it. That's the cost of a brand new Porsche right there! I really look at the MKII Kingston/Nassau to be a modern, unofficial re-issue of the Submariner 6538. And that's good enough for me. 

Also, I have heard that no one really knows what happened to the original 6538 that Connery wore. It is well known that it was in fact Albert R. Broccoli's watch that he loaned to Connery. But after the films were over, there is no information that I could find about where/who the watch went to. I read somewhere that you'd have to ask Connery or perhaps Barbara Broccoli what happened to it. My hunch is that he still has it. Daniel Craig wears one off camera too in tribute to Connery. I think that's pretty cool.


----------



## Chromejob

Speaking of the movies... Anyone wearing a watch to an airshow...? 










// Tapatalk HD for Android - Nexus 7 //


----------



## rmasso

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Well, in all honesty, in my opinion, $64,000 is an insane, un-imaginable amount of money to spend on a watch (even if it is historical and famous); that used to cost $100 through military exchange catalogs and used to be considered nothing more than a tool; that's old school Rolex for you! Even if I won the lottery, I just don't think I could do it. That's the cost of a brand new Porsche right there! I really look at the MKII Kingston/Nassau to be a modern, unofficial re-issue of the Submariner 6538. And that's good enough for me.
> 
> Also, I have heard that no one really knows what happened to the original 6538 that Connery wore. It is well known that it was in fact Albert R. Broccoli's watch that he loaned to Connery. But after the films were over, there is no information that I could find about where/who the watch went to. I read somewhere that you'd have to ask Connery or perhaps Barbara Broccoli what happened to it. My hunch is that he still has it. Daniel Craig wears one off camera too in tribute to Connery. I think that's pretty cool.


I agree with you on the current price issue. I read somewhere that the 6538 that Craig wears was given to him by Barbara. When I read that my first thought was if she gave him her dad's watch. I guess we may never know or find out. And as you ssid, the Kingston is like a re-issue tool watch of what the 6538 was at the time. It may not be a Rolex, but itsgood enough for me as far as the look and from an hommage/re-issue perspective. 
-Rich


----------



## Fullers1845

rmasso said:


> Same here, have watched all the movies multiple times but have not made it through the special features yet. My goal currently is to watch all the movies in order but with special features. So Dr. No, then special features disc and so on until the latest one. maybe I should wear my Kingston during the Connery movies, my Seiko Marine Master during the Moore era, and my Omega PO during the rest. :-D


Roger Moore wore a Sub Ref. 5513 in his early films as well.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Changing things up....;-)

Trying something new and different....









*Paradive* on Hirsch Carbon XL...

_It's nice_....;-)

-Best to All-

Enjoy your MKII's, folks!

|>|>


----------



## rmasso

Fullers1845 said:


> Roger Moore wore a Sub Ref. 5513 in his early films as well.


Yep am aware. But he wore mostly Seiko's after that. But Moore has the famous buzz saw Rolex which recently sold at auction for a boatload. 
Rich


----------



## seikomd




----------



## 66Cooper

Fullers1845 said:


> Roger Moore wore a Sub Ref. 5513 in his early films as well.


I've done this. It's amazing. The special features are all really cool.

Also, the buzz saw watch sold for a great price. I am actually apart of the next BIG Bond watch sale. Christie's will be selling it and I will soon be actually handling THE Thunderball Geiger counter watch!!!


----------



## rmasso

66Cooper said:


> I've done this. It's amazing. The special features are all really cool.
> 
> Also, the buzz saw watch sold for a great price. I am actually apart of the next BIG Bond watch sale. Christie's will be selling it and I will soon be actually handling THE Thunderball Geiger counter watch!!!


What? That's awesome. When is that can you send through the details so I can keep an eye on it? Would you be able to post pics also? That's so awesome.
Rich


----------



## AlphaWolf777

rmasso said:


> What? That's awesome. When is that can you send through the details so I can keep an eye on it? Would you be able to post pics also? That's so awesome.
> Rich


I second this!


----------



## 66Cooper

I will post all the details when I have them. I will be posting pix of the watch for sure. The Kingston will be there along with my two breitling top times. I can't wait! A dream come true. More on that longer.

Bedtime with my daughter. She picked the book. Haha


----------



## sarasate

Nassau, arrived today!


----------



## 66Cooper

Oh man! How excited are you? Sweet!


----------



## robert67




----------



## sarasate




----------



## Toiyabe




----------



## Fullers1845

Weather's warming up. Back on HR steel today.


----------



## 66Cooper

Night mission.


----------



## Chromejob

It's better at night.....


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Vantage* (in living room half-light) b-)









_relaxing after a good day...._ ;-)

I hope yours was a good one, too... 

-my Best to All-

Enjoy your MKII's!

|>|>


----------



## sarasate




----------



## 66Cooper

Back on vintage leather.


----------



## Tetraflop

Vantage today.









Dietmar


----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## rmasso

AlphaWolf777 said:


>


I like the look of that crown, thats the smaller crown right? I like the sharp edges. It's different from my two Kingston crowns.
Rich


----------



## dwg

does anyone has a Kingston or Nassau on rubber B, or mkII rubber strap? That would be my prefference, but I'm not able to googe any pictures.


----------



## Fullers1845

Taken today.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

rmasso said:


> I like the look of that crown, thats the smaller crown right? I like the sharp edges. It's different from my two Kingston crowns.
> Rich


Yep, it's the 7mm crown. I really like the finishing on it.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Today, my well-used and beloved *LRRP*, tracking CST while takin' care of business....









-my Best to All-

May you enjoy the fullness of Life with your MKII's , men....

|>|>


----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## rmasso

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Yep, it's the 7mm crown. I really like the finishing on it.


Very nice, if I had unlimited funds, I might have bought that version too. But when Bill announced it, I figured I already had two Kingstons...
Rich


----------



## sarasate




----------



## Fullers1845

^Nice shot!


----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Today was sunny and clear, but C-o-l-d and windy :-x

I enjoyed my chores today, with *Blackwater* No. 283 helping me keep track of the hours....









-My Best to all- 

-May You enjoy your *wonderful* MKII's in the best of Health....

*Congrats* to Bill (and the Nassau owners, too) on the great Nassau write-up in 'Worn and Wound' :-!

|>|>


----------



## ghwatch

was wearing my seiko 6306-7001 for awhile, back to paradive again...


----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## TheDude

Been nice weather so I have broken out all the safe queens. Wore the Kingston a few days ago and now the big crown Nassau.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jcs214

Put the Kingston on some Hodinkee leather today. I'm a fan.


----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## 66Cooper

jcs214 said:


> Put the Kingston on some Hodinkee leather today. I'm a fan.


Me too


----------



## TheDude

My trusty Vantage.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fullers1845

Jcs214, that strap looks awesome with the Kingston.


----------



## JFingers

Two of my favorite things...









Kingston and a bourbon old fashioned, does it get any better?

Nerd phone -> Tapatalk2


----------



## Eugeneglen

Everyday companion!


----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## sarasate




----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## JCW1980

Just received my first Hodinkee strap and promptly threw it on the Vantage. Loving this strap! This was from a couple days ago:


----------



## 66Cooper

Sunny day so my daughter and I went out to play by the pond. Amazing how much fun a 3 year old can have with a stick and some water.


----------



## Chromejob

66Cooper said:


> ... Amazing how much fun a 3 year old can have with a stick and some water.


Or an adult man with a beautiful watch.


----------



## kkwpk




----------



## Fullers1845

Kingston on HR bracelet with MkII clasp FTW!


----------



## AlphaWolf777

I love this side profile pic that I just took of my Nassau:


----------



## AlphaWolf777

For Wednesday:


----------



## spikynbaby

I was with this and our precious bb girl yesterday.


Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## navyman

Congrats on the birth of your boy!


----------



## spikynbaby

navyman said:


> Congrats on the birth of your boy!


thanks bro navyman, sorry my bad. Forgot to include our bb gender, it is a girl.


----------



## navyman

Sorry that was my bad. I saw bb and assumed baby boy. Congrats just the same. I have 3 girls myself only older.


----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## rmasso

AlphaWolf777 said:


>


You've probably said this before, but which strap is that? Is it the Aliasrichmond one? or another?
Rich


----------



## AlphaWolf777

rmasso said:


> You've probably said this before, but which strap is that? Is it the Aliasrichmond one? or another?
> Rich


It's the Corvus real Bond made by Phoenix


----------



## Wallace Reynolds




----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## Galpo

Through iPhone


----------



## 66Cooper

Still have mine on the bracelet. It's been over a week! Longest run on steel since I got it.


----------



## Fullers1845

Love that shot, Galpo. Very Bond, James Bond.


----------



## Fullers1845

Show us the new clasp, Wallace!


----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## Galpo

TNX, Fullers1845


----------



## JFingers

Has a MKII ever been skydiving? I'll let you know after the winds die down!









Blue skies it is!

-Jake

Nerd phone -> Tapatalk2


----------



## 66Cooper

Well? How was it?


----------



## JFingers

66Cooper said:


> Well? How was it?


Fast! I tried to wear the Kingston, but they made me take it off so I could wear a wrist altimeter instead... like knowing our altitude was important or something. I figured when the houses got big enough we would pull the chute one way or the other. All in all it was pretty fun. Not sure if I'll do it again (man, it was expensive), or if I'll just keep enjoying planes from the inside, but I'm glad we went.

Blue skies!
-jake


----------



## cpotters

It's a simple rule that I learned from my father, who was shot down TWICE over China during WWII: One should NOT jump out of a plane unless it's ABSOLUTELY necessary.


----------



## 66Cooper

Very true statement. I got hooked years ago after trying it out. I flew down to Texas to get my certified with my brother. The plane we were in was the type that you didnt mind jumping from I never finished though as the plan actually crashed!!! The run way was grass...actually mud and that is what happened. I wasnt in the plane at the time but we showed up for our day of jumping and were turned around. Needless to say, that was my last time jumping. Haha


----------



## TheDude

Fullers1845 said:


> Kingston on HR bracelet with MkII clasp FTW!


Ooooh, nice with the Tats... Love the Verocu 5.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## Fullers1845

@Dude Sadly the Tats are gone. It makes a great strap box.


----------



## Fullers1845

A Summer splash.


----------



## Chromejob

Happy birthday to me, I got prezzies in the mail. Musgo Real's colors matched the watch and band I was wearing. Sorry for the q&d pic quality, Nexus 4's camera isn't the best.










// Tapatalk HD for Android - Nexus 7 //


----------



## JCW1980

Yesterday..


----------



## tako_watch

back on for the dinner date tonight...


----------



## rmasso

tako_watch said:


> back on for the dinner date tonight...


Looking sharp Mr. Bond.... ;-)
Rich


----------



## cpotters

tako_watch said:


> back on for the dinner date tonight...


Good luck on that date.


----------



## supersmitty

So tomorrow marks the first day I'll be able to participate in this thread... I pick up my Kingston purchased from JCS214!!
I'm so excited... queue the pointer sisters!


----------



## 66Cooper

Contrats in advanced. A great day for you I'm sure.

Switched off the bracelet which was on for two weeks (longest run). Back on an undersized bond strap.


----------



## JCW1980

supersmitty said:


> So tomorrow marks the first day I'll be able to participate in this thread... I pick up my Kingston purchased from JCS214!!
> I'm so excited... queue the pointer sisters!


Welcome, and looking forward to your pics! :-!


----------



## JCW1980

66Cooper said:


> Switched off the bracelet which was on for two weeks (longest run). Back on an undersized bond strap.


Man, you guys are right, that gilt totally disappears at the right angles. Love it!


----------



## 66Cooper

The best part is when it reappears again. I don't think I'll ever tire of it.


----------



## Fullers1845

66Cooper said:


> The best part is when it reappears again. I don't think I'll ever tire of it.


True that.


----------



## JFingers

Just a little study juice... Check ride this week, so lots of reviewing to do!









Blue skies, y'all! 
-jake

Nerd phone -> Tapatalk2


----------



## Chromejob

Yeah, in avionics tech "A" school a few of us used a study technique like that. Hard review, a beer or two, reasonable bed time. Worked champion. :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## supersmitty

My pics certainly aren't of the quality originally taken by John but what do you want from a desk shot.
Couldn't be happier w/ my new homage piece... the quality and condition of my 'new' Kingston is really Top Notch... thanks again John!















Better pics at John's original post...
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fsot-mkii-kingston-gilt-dial-no-date-849471.html?referrerid=88619


----------



## 66Cooper

Mines back on its admiralty Phoenix.


----------



## TheDude

LRRP yesterday. Kingston today.

















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheDude

Big crown Nassau. Fu approves.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sarasate

Nassau on W&W nubuck strap:


----------



## Plat0

Enjoyed the sun with a coke and my MKII Sea Fighter.


----------



## tako_watch

Me too with Seafighter Friday


----------



## David Woo

this today, during the start of fire season here in LA.


----------



## TheDude

Another wonderful day with the big crown Nassau.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ghwatch

paradive on a grey nato for a change, but still prefer the gunny leather and oem rubber...


----------



## Eugeneglen

Big crown Kingston here!


----------



## JamesJackson

Nassau 062.


----------



## JamesJackson

062 before a quick MYR turn in the B200.


----------



## heebs

Nassau 030 checking in today for it's debut (on my wrist anyway). Happy Sunday everybody.









.


----------



## Fullers1845

Kingston on NATO this afternoon.


----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

It's nice to see the Nassaus....I'm looking forward to the day I'll be posting pictures of my Key West GMT.....:think:

Until then, this Kingston will do...Nicely...b-)









Beautiful Day here....I hope yours is too.

(playing with the light and gilt again....) ;-)









-My Best to all... 

May you enjoy Your MKII's in the Best of Life, Health and Circumstance. :-!

|>|>


----------



## ghwatch

took off my tuna and put the paradive back on


----------



## heebs

Not that I don't appreciate all the Kingstons and Nassaus showin up here, but I thought I'd mix it up a bit and start with this one.

Blackwater type I on a RoverHaven shell cordovan NATO 









Switched gears and headed to the neighbourhood pub for a pint and a burger with my brother. Type 53 modded Hamilton khaki, done by m.and on a J-Straps custom NATO. 









.


----------



## JFingers

***** said:


> Not that I don't appreciate all the Kingstons and Nassaus showin up here, but I thought I'd mix it up a bit and start with this one.


Now back to your regularly scheduled programming...









Blue skies, y'all! 
-jake

Nerd phone -> Tapatalk2


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cpotters

Love my Kingston, but this is one of my favorites....


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Some old favorites....sometimes older things have more significance or meaning.....:think:

The Macallan has been one of my favorites since I 'discovered' it after a cold day on a favorite salmon and steelhead stream.

- It doesn't seem that it was...._*20 years ago*....._:think:

:think: Like my beloved Grandmother said, who passed many years ago, just days short of her 90th birthday....:roll:

"There's nothing wrong with a wee bit of whisky once in a while." ;-)

(What the hey...It is long after noon, and my day off...) ;-)









More than enough time today for a couple of simple pleasures 









Like my recently-acquired Blackwater Type 2 on this blasted Watchadoo...b-)









Uh-Huh.









This old Blackwater is one of my new favorites. It has a few marks - like me.

You can't pass through some of life's experiences and not collect a few scars.

_A wee bit of the golden nectar rolls around in the mouth, warming as it goes down._....

-Here's to You, fellow MKII'ers. :-!

-My Best to You. ;-)

Enjoy - I am- 

|>|>


----------



## Fullers1845

^An excellent pairing, OCM. MacAllan & MkII.

Tan & plaid with my Kingston today. I see a dram or two of Black Bush in my near future...


----------



## gman54

#068 Peter Gunny Black Steal leather strap. Very comfortable!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

gman54 said:


> #068 Peter Gunny Black Steal leather strap. Very comfortable!


Nice, nice combo, there gman54. :-!

Thanks for posting. 

|>|>


----------



## JFingers

gman54 said:


> #068 Peter Gunny Black Steal leather strap. Very comfortable!


Love it! I've been thinking of getting one of Gunny's straps, I think you just sold me... The DLC looks fantastic as well. To top it all off, "Yeager style!"

Or is the band on upside down?

Regardless, it looks awesome.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Vantage*. (on FLUCO strap)

So I saw gman54's post earlier today....and I had purchased this FLUCO strap to wear with my Maratac Pilot midsize.....

and I thought.... :think: _

That might look good on the Vantage...._

....and it does.

Gman54's post gave me inspiration to construct a "still life" shot of some things that I have enjoyed for many years.....

Along with a couple of new additions stimulated by the members here.

Some shots.....:roll:

























_(I'll bet you can see I have a white cat, eh?)_ ;-)









Ahhh, Life is Good, no? 

-My Best to All-

Enjoy those MKII's Men, and keep posting.....

|>|>


----------



## Chromejob

Well if youre gonna complement the black dial....










// Tapatalk HD for Android - Nexus 7 //


----------



## gman54

JFingers said:


> Love it! I've been thinking of getting one of Gunny's straps, I think you just sold me... The DLC looks fantastic as well. To top it all off, "Yeager style!"
> 
> yep, Yeager style...
> 
> Or is the band on upside down?
> 
> yep, the strap is mounted with the buckle on the 6 o'clock side.
> 
> Regardless, it looks awesome.


gman54


----------



## ghwatch

paradive as usual


----------



## tmoris

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Wallace

Had to get mine in quick...Just came in the mail today!


----------



## gman54

ghwatch said:


> paradive as usual


Very good choice Sir! What is the strap?


----------



## JamesJackson

Nassau 062 proved useful in the B200 sim today timing holding patterns.


----------



## ghwatch

gman54 said:


> Very good choice Sir! What is the strap?


gman, its a peter gunny arillo strap, george


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Paradive* _(this morning)

Sometimes favorites are influenced by the environment.

I need a durable, tough, easy-to-read watch...no batteries please...

_*Paradive* more than satisfies the requirements_.

-It's 37 degrees outside with light rain, drizzle and fog.-

_






_

My choice of Filson's gear (whose motto is: "Might as well have the Best...") has a waxed cotton outer shell and a wool inner liner.

That, combined with a thick, heavy Filson woolen sweater breathes, but keeps the chill and wet away.

My chosen multi-tool for work around the house and grounds is a SOG Paratool... How about that! _:roll:

_The one shown is my third one since 1993. I had broken the first one I had (SOG replaced it), and just flat wore another out.

_
















_Back outside to collect the garbage cart - Today is garbage pick-up day in our little town._

It stopped raining!! 









-My Best to All-

Enjoy those MKII's today, Men!! ;-)

|>|>


----------



## Lolo88

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> *Paradive* _(this morning)
> 
> Sometimes favorites are influenced by the environment.
> 
> I need a durable, tough, easy-to-read watch...no batteries please...
> 
> _*Paradive* more than satisfies the requirements_.
> 
> -It's 37 degrees outside with light rain, drizzle and fog.-
> 
> _
> View attachment 1077818
> _
> 
> My choice of Filson's gear (whose motto is: "Might as well have the Best...") has a waxed cotton outer shell and a wool inner liner.
> 
> That, combined with a thick, heavy Filson woolen sweater breathes, but keeps the chill and wet away.
> 
> My chosen multi-tool for work around the house and grounds is a SOG Paratool... How about that! _:roll:
> 
> _The one shown is my third one since 1993. I had broken the first one I had (SOG replaced it), and just flat wore another out.
> 
> _
> View attachment 1077834
> 
> 
> View attachment 1077837
> 
> 
> _Back outside to collect the garbage cart - Today is garbage pick-up day in our little town._
> 
> It stopped raining!!
> 
> View attachment 1077840
> 
> 
> -My Best to All-
> 
> Enjoy those MKII's today, Men!! ;-)
> 
> |>|>


It looks fab on this strap!!! Could I ask what strap is it?


----------



## ladizha

Greetings everyone, first time posting here wearing my wonderful Paradive today


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Lolo88 said:


> It looks fab on this strap!!! Could I ask what strap is it?


 Certainly - It is a Di-Modell Pilot in 20mm, 1235-28202. I think I purchased this from Holben's Fine Watch Bands about a year ago. I was trying to match this up with another watch, but was not really satisfied with the result. I should add that it is also fitted with a flip-lock deployment clasp that was not included with the strap - it was purchased separately.

I had never tried it on the Paradive until yesterday. What a nice surprise; It seems to match up with the Paradive best, so it will be assigned to that watch from now on.

-Best-


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Vantage

*








-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## sarasate

Nassau


----------



## Lolo88

Nassau looks hot! I don't know which one I like better, nassau or kingston


----------



## Lolo88

Thank you for info OmegaCosmicMan!

Now I am curious about this strap on paradive chronissimo










Anyone tried this one yet?


----------



## Dave Wallace

Wore this again!


----------



## 66Cooper




----------



## Zokim

Just arrived today from another member, mint condition. I'm in love.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Blackwater* Type 2 reporting in....









_(The lume application on this dial is nice...)_ b-)









-My Best, to All- 

Enjoy those MKII's Men!!

_(and keep posting)_

|>|>


----------



## Dave Wallace

I have noticed more and more people rocking their Kingston or Nassau on the right wrist. Is there a reason for this (ie Bond did it)? I know for some it is personal preference and there have been many threads regarding the choice. Just wondering if there was something beyond the preference here.


----------



## tmoris

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Bond didn't but I know McQueen did. I think it's just a preference. 
I am left handed and it would be far better for me to wear my watches on the right. I use my left hand a lot more and it takes a tole on my watches.

Kingston on new Phoenix black. I just received three new ones. Best NATO you can buy!!


----------



## Dave Wallace

Thanks 66, I am hoping to pick up all three of the straps when Lux gets the gray back on their site.


----------



## 66Cooper

I just got a bundle from the sales forum for a steal. Black, bond (black/grey) and admiralty. I now have two admiralty but they are slightly different color greys.


----------



## Dave Wallace

Those are so nice, I like the darker one. I need to find that thread.


----------



## Dave Wallace




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_*Kingston*_ b-)









_(.....Welcoming me to the Night Shift....Arrrgghh!) _:roll:

-I hope All have a Great Day Today-

_(Just call me 'Rip' - I'll be sleeping....)_ ;-)

Enjoy those MKII's _(if you got 'em)_

|>|>


----------



## Galpo




----------



## 66Cooper

Just timing some important Mother's Day surprises with my trusty tool!


----------



## Tetraflop

Not a Kingston today.









MIIK Stingray with acrylic bezel.

Dietmar


----------



## Fullers1845

@Dave Wallace I am left handed and have worn my watches on my right wrist sincerity was a kid.


----------



## JohnF

Blackwater MMT this fine morning in Austria..


----------



## thunderball man

Hi, I'm new to the forum but interested in the earlier chat about the Thunderball Geiger Counter Watch as I currently own it. It's being sold through Christies in their Pop Culture sale on 26th June in London but if anyone wants a pic or two, just ask. Cheers all.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

thunderball man said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum but interested in the earlier chat about the Thunderball Geiger Counter Watch as I currently own it. It's being sold through Christies in their Pop Culture sale on 26th June in London but if anyone wants a pic or two, just ask. Cheers all.


Wow, that's amazing! I, as well as many others on this forum would love to see a pic or two!


----------



## Dave Wallace

Fullers1845 said:


> @Dave Wallace I am left handed and have worn my watches on my right wrist sincerity was a kid.


Thanks, I was just intrigued. Thought I had missed out on some Kingston insider info! Mine is in the shop to have some work done. I will be watching this thread closely again to fill the void.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Going to be wearing my Nassau for awhile


----------



## Fullers1845

On a Summer strap today.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Blackwater MMT Mod 2A on Paradive Bracelet!! 









_(This combination seems to be calling to me ....)_ b-)

Whoa there!! 
There's some green in the grass!! 
Spring must be today!!

:roll:

-My Best to All-

Enjoy your MKII's Men!!

|>|>


----------



## JamesJackson

Nassau 062 for the first time ever on a Bond NATO.


----------



## messenius

This is surprisingly good looking. Can I ask where did you get the strap?



Fullers1845 said:


> On a Summer strap today.


----------



## Dave Wallace

messenius said:


> This is surprisingly good looking. Can I ask where did you get the strap?


I was thinking the same thing! I had been wondering how it would look on some different straps, nice to know it has some versatility.


----------



## Chromejob

JamesJackson said:


> Nassau 062 proved useful in the B200 sim today timing holding patterns.


Part of a good, standard touch 'n go checklist - admire watch, photograph watch.... 



OmegaCosmicMan said:


> *Paradive* _(this morning)
> |>|>_


_
Champion. Where in 'eck are you? We're already in 80° weather here in NC. 

Folks, please don't quote posts with pics in your replies. Takes only a second to backspace over the image tag part...._


----------



## serdal23

Fantastic MKIIs as usual!

I am not wearing my MKIIs in order not to scratch them!!! Believe me, I am not kidding. I know, it is not fair for these magnificent timepieces.

I wore my Paradive on the way to Philippines on the airplane a few weeks back, and took it off and put it in my watch case not to make any mark on it. Is it normal?

An older foto:



Be happy, wear your MKIIs in the best of health . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## robert67

Paradive on bracelet.


----------



## Fullers1845

messenius said:


> This is surprisingly good looking. Can I ask where did you get the strap?





Dave Wallace said:


> I was thinking the same thing! I had been wondering how it would look on some different straps, nice to know it has some versatility.


Thanks! Actually it is a $7 Timex Weekender strap from my local Target store. Some colors also available at Target.com.


----------



## Fullers1845

Kingston on blue C&B NATO today.


----------



## Zokim

Kingston on Worn&Wound strap.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Kingston* L34-030/300 b-)

(breaking in new Hadley-Roma leather strap)









(early this morning)

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## 66Cooper




----------



## JFingers

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> *Kingston* L34-030/300 b-)
> 
> (breaking in new Hadley-Roma leather strap)
> 
> (early this morning)
> 
> -My Best to All-
> 
> |>|>


Deployant clasp or regular?


----------



## Plat0




----------



## Dave Wallace

66Cooper said:


>


Phoenix nato? If so, that looks great.


----------



## 66Cooper

Yes!! Admiralty. If you don't have one yet, get one


----------



## gman54

serdal23 said:


> Fantastic MKIIs as usual!
> 
> I am not wearing my MKIIs in order not to scratch them!!! Believe me, I am not kidding. I know, it is not fair for these magnificent timepieces.
> 
> I wore my Paradive on the way to Philippines on the airplane a few weeks back, and took it off and put it in my watch case not to make any mark on it. Is it normal?
> 
> An older foto:
> 
> Be happy, wear your MKIIs in the best of health . . .
> 
> Capt. Serdal


I wear mine in the Philippines 100% of the time! I too hate it when my watches get marred; however, we really should consider them character marks that make them ours. BTW, I live in the Philippines more than 50% of the year.

gman54


----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## Dave Wallace

I need to get my Kingston bracelet resized. Anyone who has the original bracelet on a Kingston care to share how many links are on their bracelet? I have a 6.5in wrist as well if that helps.


----------



## Robert999




----------



## JamesJackson

Nassau 062


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

JFingers said:


> Deployant clasp or regular?


 Hadley-Roma push-button butterfly deployant. Almost all of my leather is fitted with deployants of some sort.

:think: They save a lot of wear and tear on the strap, and are easier and safer to put on and take off (IMHO). 

-Best-


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_(For sanity at work after 0100....)_ :roll:

I recommend the *MKII Vantage *:-d









Simple, clear, and easy to read dial...

Full-flex comfort in the fabulous bracelet...

Simplicity and sanity in the midst of a complex environment.... :-!

-My Best to All-

Enjoy your MKII's 

(and post 'em if you got 'em!) ;-)

|>|>


----------



## Wallace Reynolds




----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Easing into a New Day on Night Shift... :roll:









Paradive is on the wrist...b-)

-My Best to All-

Enjoy your MKII's, men!

|>|>


----------



## Addy711

My first post in this thread, hooray! I've been on the lookout for a Vantage for a very long time, considered many watches for my first automatic but kept coming back to the Vantage. Finally luck and timing were in my favor and I ended up with my precious!

Thanks to nwdcguy for the great transaction thru WUS. Also thanks to all of you in this great forum, I've learned so much. I appreciate all the advice and opinions through posts and PM's.

The Vantage came on a bracelet, which looks gereat but I popped it on my Maratec NATO just to see how it would look.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Addy711 said:


> View attachment 1088674
> 
> My first post in this thread, hooray! I've been on the lookout for a Vantage for a very long time, considered many watches for my first automatic but kept coming back to the Vantage. Finally luck and timing were in my favor and I ended up with my precious!
> 
> Thanks to nwdcguy for the great transaction thru WUS. Also thanks to all of you in this great forum, I've learned so much. I appreciate all the advice and opinions through posts and PM's.
> 
> The Vantage came on a bracelet, which looks gereat but I popped it on my Maratec NATO just to see how it would look.


Congrats, it looks great! Here's what I'm wearing


----------



## Chromejob

JamesJackson said:


> Nassau 062


Look into some Marathon SAR spring bars if you wear an undersized strap.... You dont want a strap releasing the conventional bar if it rubs on bar's shoulders....

// Tapatalk HD for Android - Nexus 7 //


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Alright, the end of another night at work brings the new day... 

As Reflected in the *Paradive* b-)









_(Time for the Heart of the Sunrise..._)









_(my tasks are complete; time for me to sleep...)_

Carry On, Men!

Enjoy your Time today; may it be Good to You 

-Best-

|>|>


----------



## Fullers1845

Splash!


----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## navyman

Wearing the Kingston for the day.


----------



## Thieuster

Recently, I broke my camera (stupid, stupid - and no one to blame than myself). So I had to get a new one. A Sony. I took some pics earlier this evening (8:40 PM overhere).

Menno


----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

(Yesterday, mmmmm.... Early...)









Another 'Sunrise on the Vantage' picture...

-My Best to All-

Enjoy your MKII's today! 

|>|>


----------



## JFingers

Took a hike in the Smokies the other day...

























Don't they look sad that they aren't going with me?









Blue skies, y'all! 
-jake

Nerd phone -> Tapatalk2


----------



## mephisto




----------



## sarasate

Nassau:


----------



## AlphaWolf777

mephisto said:


>


 it looks like you're all set for a long flight! :-!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_....Just contemplating my appointed tasks tonight...._:think:

Paradive is on my wrist....b-)









(with Watchadoo bracelet)

-My Best to All-

Enjoy your MKII's, and your Day!

|>|>


----------



## dwg

nice collection! Could you please post a picture with the stowa and kingston closer to each other? The flieger seems bigger in the picture, but I guess it's the perspective.


----------



## murugan2

My MKii LRRP Capstone on board the boat after my nighttime snorkel with 15 foot manta rays in Hawaii. Not just a desk diver any more.


----------



## 66Cooper

Awesome! I hope to be doing the same with my Kingston in July. Desk diver no more!!!


----------



## JFingers

dwg said:


> nice collection! Could you please post a picture with the stowa and kingston closer to each other? The flieger seems bigger in the picture, but I guess it's the perspective.


I would if I could, but I've already left, and the watches are locked up... The onion crown and the lack of a bezel do make it look like the Stowa is bigger, but they wear about the same. I'd wear the Stowa a lot more if the Kingston wasn't my favorite watch by far.

For now, this is what I've got:









Blue skies, y'all, 
-jake

Nerd phone -> Tapatalk2


----------



## sarasate




----------



## 66Cooper

sarasate said:


> View attachment 1095010


Your pix are becoming some of my favorites!! Just brilliant.


----------



## sarasate

66Cooper said:


> Your pix are becoming some of my favorites!! Just brilliant.


Thank you, Sir!


----------



## 66Cooper

Kingston on work detail. Fixing my porch in the pouring rain a day before 85 people arrive. at least it's staying cool and on the mark


----------



## navyman

Wearing this while at the beach for the Memorial day weekend


----------



## sarasate




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Paradive is on the wrist.....b-)









Trying out Super-Engineer 2 bracelet....









_(Night-shift drags on...__)_

-Best; Hope all have a Good Day today- 

-Remembering Memorial Day, and Grateful... :think:

|>|>


----------



## watcholic

Easy Saturday.


----------



## heebs

MMT = Modular Mission Timer. Here's this morning's mission:










Happy Sunday, all!


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JamesJackson

Nassau 062 on a Tropic Strap.


----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## navyman

Wearing mine at the beach.


----------



## sarasate




----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

My Paradive spent a long, quiet night with me at work....b-)









Reflections of work....









Goodbye to the 28th, Hello to the 29th...









Sun is coming up...b-)









Back at workstation...









Outside again. Busy, busy, busy...:-d








Old Sol is warming things up....It's going to be a Beautiful Day!! ;-)









It's not going to be long now, and I'll be home....









-My Best to All-

Hope All of you enjoy a Good Day today....

|>|>


----------



## Mrwozza70

Kingston #193 reporting for duty...


----------



## Chromejob

Let's not go crazy with pics per post, please. 2-3 should be sufficient.









Shameless plug for one of my local food trucks.

// Tapatalk 2 on Nexus 4. //


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Paradive again....Crossing through the midnight-hour.....









And another fantastic sunrise today.....









-My Best wishes to All for a Good Day for You ;-)

|>|>


----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## GHK

Some "old" stuff - Stingray 70:
















Regards
Gerd


----------



## Lolo88

Today arrived. At last I have the Paradive



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mephisto

doing some layover whale watching.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Blackwater MMT 2a is on the wrist, navigating through the day-change...b-)









_After midnight...(EC is playing in the mental loop)_









On Paradive bracelet ;-)









-My Best to All-

Enjoy those MKII's Men!

|>|>


----------



## ghwatch

Paradive
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/(I'M A SCAMMER)/8919821898_2f7daeff63.jpg


----------



## Lolo88

paradive paradise


----------



## watcholic

Sunday outing.


----------



## Robert999




----------



## messenius

And where is that braided nato from. Looks terribly nice with that. I've bee trying to find one, but looks like its sold out everywhere!!!



watcholic said:


> Sunday outing.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Kingston* #030 since the first of the month....

_(Tools at work)_







_
(Bringing in the 2nd of June...)_ b-)








_(to be continued....)_ ;-)

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## Wallace Reynolds

Wow that Kingston looks so nice on leather. Here is my Nassau enjoying some sun on the kitchen table. Summer has finally arrived to the North lands.



I was in a buying and selling frenzy recently. Sorta like being drunk. Fortunately I came to my senses and the Nassau survived unscathed.


----------



## sarasate




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Ahhhh....the many moods inspired by my *Kingston *#030

at work with me on June 2nd...









Sun is up. Grey overcast day - almost 0600...
















-My Best to All-

Keep posting your MKII's Men!

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

And now today, the *Kingston* #030 is back on steel....









Me and TDC catching up on the forum....;-)









-My Best to All-

_(No more pictures today, I promise....)_ :-d

-Have a Great Day with your MKII's, Men!-

|>|>


----------



## heebs

Been wearing this one non-stop since it arrived on Friday: my new (to me) LRRP GMT with DLC bezel.










Beside one of its MkII cousins, the Nassau: 









Wore this one to a mini photo expedition on Saturday morning. Up at 3am and headed west to the Rockies. 


















K, that's enough pics for now. Hope everybody had a great weekend and that the week is off to a good start.


----------



## watcholic

Not sure where this strap came from but it looks good on almost anything you throw at it.


----------



## JFingers

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> *Kingston* #030 since the first of the month....
> 
> _(Tools at work)_
> 
> _(Bringing in the 2nd of June...)_ b-)
> 
> _(to be continued....)_ ;-)
> 
> -My Best to All-
> 
> |>|>


Nice strap, nicer pen, and nicest watch! Yeager style!

Blue skies,
-only jake


----------



## Gil Fitts

Where did you purchase these wonderful leather bands? 
Please respond either on the post or at tenrokan @ gmail .com


----------



## 66Cooper

Tried out one of tudor's "special" NATO-style straps from their black bay. Very interesting strap but its 22mm.


----------



## navyman




----------



## Gil Fitts

Dude,

where did you find those straps? Must have watch band. Please inform.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Congrats to ***** on the LRRP. It is a real beauty with that bezel! b-)

My well-loved LRRP-UTC says "Welcome" 









Enjoy those MKII's Men!

-Best-

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

JFingers said:


> Nice strap, nicer pen, and nicest watch! Yeager style!
> 
> Blue skies,
> -only jake


Jake, Thanks for the kind words! 

Of course you know the pen is one of Jame's from MaxMadCo, and the strap is a FLUCO Sattel Leder.

That FLUCO is one of the few in a 'Standard Length' that I can actually wear, and it is thick, but very flexible. :think:

They look good too - Kind of a different approach. b-)

Hangin' around here has me 'upgrading' a lot these days... :-d

-Best to You, Take Care- 

|>|>


----------



## gman54

Reinstalled the bracelet and ready for the trip back to the Philippines. Of course I've got several others packed to go with me.


Cheers, gman54


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

gman54 said:


> Reinstalled the bracelet and ready for the trip back to the Philippines. Of course I've got several others packed to go with me.
> 
> Cheers, gman54


Nice looking combination there gman54! b-)

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: Quiet Day here....*LRRP-UTC* is on the wrist... ;-)

_(trying a new combination...)_

Finally. Some New green growth appears.... 









Black suede and orange ballistic nylon NATO... b-)









-My Best to All-

I Hope it is being a Good Day for You All... 

|>|>


----------



## gwold

Nice combo, OmegaCosmicMan. I like how the band matches watch!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Kingston* #163 and just fitted this FLUCO Sattel Leder strap....









Nyah.... back to steel and the Hadley Roma bracelet with MKII endlinks ;-)









Trick of the light...see how the gilt can just 'disappear' :think: ?









_(This thing just fascinates me sometimes...)_ :roll:

-Have a Great Day, All-

Enjoy those MKII's!

|>|>


----------



## TheDude

Nice pics guys! I'm always afraid to swap out the bracelets on my watches except for the Vantage.

Wearing my big crown Nassau #6.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## sarasate




----------



## 66Cooper

#037 on undersized Bond.


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Paradive.* 

Sunny day  Whoopee!! :-d

_Nice change from what we've had..._.:roll:









Sorry guys...Can't pass up a _'lume shot'_ today.... :-d









b-)

-My Best to All-

Enjoy those MKII's, Men!!

|>|>


----------



## AlphaWolf777

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> *Paradive.*
> 
> Sunny day  Whoopee!! :-d
> 
> _Nice change from what we've had..._.:roll:
> 
> View attachment 1113009
> 
> 
> Sorry guys...Can't pass up a _'lume shot'_ today.... :-d
> 
> View attachment 1113010
> 
> 
> b-)
> 
> -My Best to All-
> 
> Enjoy those MKII's, Men!!
> 
> |>|>


That thing is beautiful and so is the lume!


----------



## Chromejob

TheDude said:


> Wearing my big crown Nassau #6.


Nassau + Xikar $win Need to get me one, but not at MSRP....



OmegaCosmicMan said:


> *Paradive.*
> Sorry guys...Can't pass up a _'lume shot'_ today.... :-d


Well done! Love the blue....


----------



## White Tuna

TheDude said:


> Nice pics guys! I'm always afraid to swap out the bracelets on my watches except for the Vantage.
> 
> Wearing my big crown Nassau #6.
> 
> View attachment 1111604


Never mind.


----------



## eals112




----------



## Chromejob

*The Beatles (without ear muffs)*

I know you're not supposed to do this (if you're Connery), but have been listening today to some _Beatles without ear muffs on_.... Cheers, all.










Kingston with Marathon SAR spring bars, with 18mm Bond strap, converted from NATO to RAF with cloth keeper. Read my tutorial on how to do this in the Straps & Bracelets forum.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Product testing day with the Kingston*

Testing a newly-obtained BOB hand-crafted strap from Germany on the *Kingston* #030 b-).

After a beautiful warm and sunny day, and in and out all day....









I never tire of watching the visual-magic play of the light on this fantastic dial....b-)









And one last shot to close it all out... :roll:









I think it was our first day of summer today! Beautiful!! 

-My Best to All. Enjoy your MKII's.....I am!!

|>|>


----------



## watcholic

*Re: Product testing day with the Kingston*

Nassau on new shoes.


----------



## Fullers1845

*Re: Product testing day with the Kingston*

No. 151.


----------



## curt941

*Re: Product testing day with the Kingston*

This is the new go to watch for me.


----------



## Mrwozza70




----------



## JCW1980

Mrwozza70 said:


>


I spy an astronaut pen in this pic. |>


----------



## watcholic

Trying on stock bracelet for once. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Dave Wallace

Wedding day shot. Here we go...


----------



## Plat0

Dave Wallace said:


> Wedding day shot. Here we go...
> View attachment 1122344


Congrats brother!

Have an amazing day!


----------



## 66Cooper

Wow!! Just think, you can always look back and say "I wore THIS Kingston on my wrist the day I got married." When you pass it down to the next generation that is. 
In the meantime and the more recent future, you and your new bride can enjoys days like this:








Out with the big and mini-big crown, enjoying this wonderful day with the two most important girls in my life.


----------



## Fullers1845

Congratulations, Dave! I raise my PBR to you and your Bride. Cheers!


----------



## JCW1980

Dave Wallace said:


> Wedding day shot. Here we go...


Congratulations!


----------



## cpotters

Dave Wallace said:


> Wedding day shot. Here we go...
> View attachment 1122344


May you and your new bride pass many happy hours together under the watchful eye of that MkII. Congratulations.


----------



## Dave Wallace

Thanks for all of your well wishes guys! 


cpotters said:


> May you and your new bride pass many happy hours together under the watchful eye of that MkII. Congratulations.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Dave Wallace said:


> Thanks for all of your well wishes guys!


 -Best to you both. Congratulations!- :-!

|>|>


----------



## sarasate




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

My not-so-new Paradive....it is approaching its birthday....b-)









_(I love the blue lume on this one...)_ ;-)









Enjoy those MKII's folks! 

Keep posting! :-!

|>|>


----------



## JamesJackson

The life of a Corporate Pilot.(waiting) With Nassau 062 helping keep the hours straight.


----------



## mephisto

JamesJackson said:


> View attachment 1124328
> 
> The life of a Corporate Pilot.(waiting) With Nassau 062 helping keep the hours straight.


assume the position/hurry up and wait


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

My *Blackwater* MMT Type2A on blasted Engineer II bracelet....









and..._Can't pass up a sunny-day-lume shot_ ;-)









 -My Best to All- 

Enjoy those MKII's, Men!!

|>|>


----------



## JFingers

JamesJackson said:


> The life of a Corporate Pilot.(waiting) With Nassau 062 helping keep the hours straight.


Any day above ground is a good day!

Blue skies, y'all,
-only jake


----------



## Chromejob

*Re: Product testing day with the Kingston*



curt941 said:


> This is the new go to watch for me.


Ooh yeah, I configured an LRRP in similar config several times on the site ... even kept pics. Wish I'd splurged on the watch, I know it'd be a treasure to me, too.


----------



## watcholic

*Re: Product testing day with the Kingston*

Trying on different straps. Have a great day!


----------



## heebs

This one just arrived this afternoon and I had to try it on right away.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

***** said:


> This one just arrived this afternoon and I had to try it on right away.


 Ohhh.... That's Nice. ;-)

*Congratulations!*

Mine says "Welcome!" (at 0300 this morning) :-(

My Blackwater Custom _(on Paradive bracelet)_ b-)









|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

I had the good fortune to spend the day with the *Vantage* today... b-)









_Lovin' the lume on this one..._









This was my first new watch purchased directly from MKII. :think:

One of the last ones produced, it will always be a favourite of mine. 

-My Best to All-

Enjoy those MKII's Men! _(and keep posting...)_

|>|>


----------



## lycanthropejeff

Here's my beloved Blackwater just back from a 3-month stay at the repair shop. It was brutal. The only watch that could replace this as my #1 is a Paradive Type II. Hope springs eternal....


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Bringing out another Classic today....The *LRRP* - UTC with Capstone bezel....b-)









And, inside....Lume!









I'm lovin' the LRRP! ;-)

Wishing for You All, "A Good Day Today..."

|>|>


----------



## Thieuster

This one for the last few days. I'm still happy with the watch!


----------



## 66Cooper

Kingston ready for anything a shark could throw at it.


----------



## marinelite

Dont flame me, eager to join the club.. mine coming NOV 2013 ;-)


----------



## 66Cooper

Looks legit to me


----------



## watcholic

Saw Bill rocking the same setup. Emulating the the master...


----------



## Neily_San

Tapatalk is telling me this thread had topped 1000 posts !!

Well done all. Keep those pictures coming :-D

Neily


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Lookin' out my window on the world. A slight rain is falling. :roll:

The MKII *LRRP* is keeping perfect time :-!

(-and providing good company at work today). b-)









_(only two more hours and I'm outta here for today.....Whoopee!!)_

:think: -Enjoy Your Time- :think:

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## heebs

I saw some Sinns with PVD/DLC bezels that looked good on the fitted rubber strap so I tried it on my LRRP.










I think this is one of the best looking options, but I think this strap is a little too thick to wrap around my delicate wrist comfortably, unfortunately. I welcome any alternate suggestions for a fitted, yet thinner rubber strap...


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

A L-o-n-g day at work ends in about 4 minutes....heh, heh, heh.... b-)









And then, Home. Beer. The Woman who lets me live with her....;-)

-More Beer- :-d

-My Best to All-

...._.Lovin' my *Blackwater MMT* Type2a today....._

|>|>


----------



## watcholic

Gilt Tuesday?


----------



## Mrwozza70

Kingston non gilt on Hirsch deployment...


----------



## Majmvt

I keep missing getting a Kingston when they pop up so I picked up a GMT Master II, now I am feeling guilty that my Vantage isn't getting any wrist time.


----------



## JFingers

nealkent said:


> I keep missing getting a Kingston when they pop up so I picked up a GMT Master II, now I am feeling guilty that my Vantage isn't getting any wrist time.


I can fix that problem for you and wear your Vantage... 
-only jake


----------



## cpotters

***** said:


> I saw some Sinns with PVD/DLC bezels that looked good on the fitted rubber strap so I tried it on my LRRP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is one of the best looking options, but I think this strap is a little too thick to wrap around my delicate wrist comfortably, unfortunately. I welcome any alternate suggestions for a fitted, yet thinner rubber strap...


I have always been a fan of the "original style" swiss Tropic straps. These days, the best ones seem to be coming from Italy. MUST be pure natural rubber, NOT silicon, as there is a huge difference in how they look, feel and wear. I also think that there is something rather classic about that basket-weave pattern that is molded into the Tropics: it's kinda like putting the "right" tires on a vintage car.


----------



## kloubik

My very first MKII arrived in the mail yesterday. Totally loving it. Thanks Bill!


----------



## AlphaWolf777

kloubik said:


> My very first MKII arrived in the mail yesterday. Totally loving it. Thanks Bill!


Congratulations! Wear it well and often! :-!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Hi All, another day at work with the LRRP...









I love this watch.... ;-)









Congratulations and Best Wishes for the new owners :-!

Men, May You Enjoy your MKIIs in the Best of Full Life and Good Health...

Keep Posting!! b-)

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## watcholic

It's better on the wrist.


----------



## longstride

The Milsub is always hard to beat...


----------



## kloubik

Playing with a new image editor on my smartphone.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

kloubik said:


> Playing with a new image editor on my smartphone.
> 
> View attachment 1136733


The Nassau looks aged in this pic...


----------



## kkwpk




----------



## gman54

LRRP doing duty in the Philippines...

GMAN54


----------



## ladizha

Nassau for tomorrow


----------



## spikynbaby

With this and my family for today.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aaron K.




----------



## cpotters

Put my Kingston on some new shoes today (inspired to get it from another post). Woven NATO: perfect for summer.


----------



## 66Cooper

Curved tropic for today.


----------



## kloubik




----------



## Plat0

I was washing my Merkur HD and I realized how different I am from only a few years ago...

I wear an automatic watch now and I also shave with a silvertip badger brush and DE razor.

How we change with time...


----------



## watcholic

Stay cool.


----------



## Mrwozza70

Fresh on 3 ring Zulu from natostrapco.com - nice quality, great prices and service second to none!


----------



## rmasso

Plat0 said:


> I was washing my Merkur HD and I realized how different I am from only a few years ago...
> 
> I wear an automatic watch now and I also shave with a silvertip badger brush and DE razor.
> 
> How we change with time...


I am using a Merkur Long Handle as of Father's day. Close shave and amazing. Less nicks than with disposable blades and way way cheaper.
Rich


----------



## 66Cooper

Getting to be a late night, drinking and laughing with my siblings. Always a good time.


----------



## heebs

No pics today, but started with the Nassau on leather to celebrate the start of my birthday. Switched mid-day to a
Vintage Squale. Closed it off with the LRRP over several beers with my lady, my brother and sister inlaw.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

***** said:


> No pics today, but started with the Nassau on leather to celebrate the start of my birthday. Switched mid-day to a
> Vintage Squale. Closed it off with the LRRP over several beers with my lady, my brother and sister inlaw.


Hahah! Sounds like fun! Does anything beat wearing a fine timepiece and knocking back some beers? :-d :-!


----------



## Plat0

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Hahah! Sounds like fun! Does anything beat wearing a fine timepiece and knocking back some beers? :-d :-!


I'm going to say no...










Oh and some watch action...


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Plat0 said:


> I'm going to say no...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and some watch action...


Oh, that looks delicious! The beer and the watch! :-! :-d

Seriously I just love to knock back some beers after a hard day's work or on a day off and just occasionally glance at my watch; but not to check the time at all! :-d


----------



## Darwin

A man after my own heart! I've gotten into the habit of changing my watch at least twcie - but often three or four times - a day. No MKII (yet!) so nothing to report in this thread, but had to comment. Agree with AlphaWolf77 and Plat0 - I can't think of any better way to pass the time.


***** said:


> No pics today, but started with the Nassau on leather to celebrate the start of my birthday. Switched mid-day to a
> Vintage Squale. Closed it off with the LRRP over several beers with my lady, my brother and sister inlaw.


----------



## Darwin

Oh, PS! ***** - happy Birthday from the wet/left coast!


----------



## tmoris

what else..


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Paradive *









_-on Super-Engineer 2 bracelet-_ b-)

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## Galpo

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> *Paradive *
> 
> View attachment 1140333
> 
> 
> _-on Super-Engineer 2 bracelet-_ b-)
> 
> -My Best to All-
> 
> |>|>


Beautiful |>|>


----------



## Galpo

Just a reminder, this thread will be a year old on 3rd of July, 2 days from now!
My only MKII so far:


----------



## Thieuster

this one - on a chocolate brown nato.

menno


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Thieuster said:


> this one - on a chocolate brown nato.
> 
> menno


This watch is SO beautiful!


----------



## Fullers1845

Galpo said:


> Just a reminder, this thread will be a year old on 3rd of July, 2 days from now!
> My only MKII so far:


Awesome leather Tetraflop. Lets keep it going, folks!

My only MkII as well. Today on a camo from natostrapco.


----------



## longstride

LRRP Milsub on a Meva "Ammunition Bag" Strap with a Pre-Vendome Buckle.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

My beauty


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

I wore these today..... 

*Kingston *163; BGW9 and 'Bond Bezel' in the morning.....









_(Gotta get a 'Lume shot' of awesome Blue BGW9....) _b-)









And then, this one, this afternoon and evening, after fitting Hadley-Roma bracelet for more 'beef' -- *Kingston *264.....'Yeager Style' :-!









_(It is after 2200 - but still light enough and bright enough for a good lume-charge....._) b-)









Enjoy your MKII's Men!!

-My Best to All-

A good collection of Fantastic and Wonderful photos here, Thanks to You, All!! 

-Keep Posting- ;-)

|>|>


----------



## Fullers1845

This combo for me today.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Kingston.* 

_(and the subject of today's post....breaking in a new strap for #264...) _ ;-)









Crazy! _(Lume shot....heh heh heh....)_ b-)









And....On the stand. Nice BOB strap. Handmade.... from Germany.









_Hmmmm. the color almost matches my Red Wing 9011 Beckmans_ _- Accident?_ *Or design? *;-)

-My Best to All-

Enjoy your time!

|>|>


----------



## AlphaWolf777

My sexy Nassau again! ;-)


----------



## bpc

A lucky eBay find last week, my first true MKII - Quad 10 on a Hirsch Liberty


----------



## 66Cooper

#37 on an army green NATO for a night out.


----------



## watcholic

Happy Fourth.


----------



## Darwin

watcholic said:


> Happy Fourth.


So jealous... Gorgeous watch and a fantastic photo. Thank you for posting it (and to all who post in this thread)

Sent from my SGH-i917R using Tapatalk


----------



## kloubik

I think I like the matte dial better


----------



## Darwin

I love the matte dial but want it with the date... In the Kingston line these are as rare as rocking horse sh** and in the Nassau line rarer still (so far - my fingers are crossed).


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Happy Independence Day to all in the US.... 

Happy Fourth of July to others.

Some thoughtful time enjoying a little sunshine this morning ....

With the Kingston on the wrist.... b-)









Remembering the old red, white and blue.... b-)









Have a Great Day!! 

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## 66Cooper

Waiting in anticipation for some killer fireworks!!


----------



## Addy711

Happy 4th!


----------



## sarasate

Nassau


----------



## Fullers1845

Air Hockey Bond.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Sea Fighter!!*









This just in from Italy b-)

_(Off to work I go now....__) _:roll:

-My Best to All-

|>|>

*-Limits on picture sizes??-* :-|


----------



## watcholic

Red Triangle again.


----------



## slivver71




----------



## 66Cooper

I know we have more then a few pilots on this forum but I am a mere land dweller. So, nice for the Kingston to be getting a lift. Off to the USVI


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Nassau returns to the wrist! She was feeling a little lonely after I was wearing something else for a while. I quickly noticed this and comforted and reassured her by getting her gears going and slapping her onto my wrist.


----------



## m.and

My most recent build and one I always hoped Bill would do: a field watch homage. This one is built using a Hamilton 9721b as a base. Upgrades include a domed sapphire crystal, larger crown, Mk II Type II dial and Hamilton Khaki hands. At 36mm it is slightly larger than the original field watches and the perfect size for my wrist.


----------



## Fullers1845

^Nice work as usual, Matthew!


----------



## heebs

m.and said:


> My most recent build and one I always hoped Bill would do: a field watch homage. This one is built using a Hamilton 9721b as a base. Upgrades include a domed sapphire crystal, larger crown, Mk II Type II dial and Hamilton Khaki hands. At 36mm it is slightly larger than the original field watches and the perfect size for my wrist.


Looks Great Matthew. Those Hamilton hands are really versatile. What strap do you have on this one?


----------



## JFingers

66Cooper said:


> I know we have more then a few pilots on this forum but I am a mere land dweller. So, nice for the Kingston to be getting a lift. Off to the USVI


I'll trade you my front seat (left or right, either one), my timex and my sandy vacation for your back seat and sandy vacation, and you can keep the Kingston!


----------



## slivver71




----------



## heebs

Patio with a good friend this afternoon. Add good beer and a good watch and it doesn't get much better.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Sea Fighter! *

_(One of the Classics...)_

I love this style... b-)









-My Best to All-

Men, May you enjoy your MKII's in the fullest of Life and Health..... ;-)

:think: _I am._

|>|>


----------



## ThreeEmperor




----------



## m.and

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Nice work as usual, Matthew!


Thanks James.



***** said:


> Looks Great Matthew. Those Hamilton hands are really versatile. What strap do you have on this one?


Thanks Daryl. The strap is Horween Chromexcel with a button stud fastener from Form Function Form. I don't wear mine the way they show on their website though. I prefer to have the button where a traditional buckle would be.


----------



## spikynbaby

Just collected this a while ago from pos office & now it is on my wrist. 










Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sarasate

Nassau!


----------



## AlphaWolf777

sarasate said:


> Nassau!


That's a really lovely picture. It must be the lighting, but for some reason the hands and lume are really popping in this pic dude! :-! b-)


----------



## ayung

sarasate said:


> Nassau!


cant wait for my nassau!!


----------



## 66Cooper

Kingston enjoying some of the tropics


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

This *Sea Fighter *seems to have captured a permanent and frequent spot in the lineup.... ;-)









-Men, Enjoy your MKII's today- 

|>|>


----------



## fishducker

Beautiful, they are all beautiful. Ordered my MKii Nassau on 7th July and cannot wait. Will post a shot here immediately it's out of the box and on my wrist!


----------



## 66Cooper

A little more from my favorite beach.


----------



## Thieuster

66Cooper said:


> A little more from my favorite beach.


Where is the pic taken?

menno


----------



## 66Cooper

Gibney beach, St. John.


----------



## rmasso

Nice....


----------



## 66Cooper

Last one in this series


----------



## longstride

My MK II Milsub on a leather NATO...


----------



## longstride

And some times it's on a MEVA strap...


----------



## cpotters

We'll over 102 degrees in my part of the Mid-Atlantic today, so the only MkII I wanted to see this evening was the "Poolside" model....


----------



## Chromejob

66Cooper said:


> Gibney beach, St. John.


Lovely, don't think I stopped at that one. :thumbup:

Stayed at Reef Bay, really liked Maho Bay beach iirc.

// Tapatalk HD for Android - Nexus 7 //


----------



## 66Cooper

You missed out. It's amazing and wonderfully private. Spent the better part of the day with just myself and wife on the entire beach. Can't ask for much more then that, right?

Today on blue NATO.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

LOVE how this pic turned out, I just love how the whole dial and hands look in this pic, really highlights the detail and color/finish. But then again, the Nassau is such a pretty watch, I like how EVERY photo of it turns out! b-)


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Starting the day off 'Right' with some *"Wicked Wolf"* coffee brewing... 









The *LRRP *is on the wrist this morning.... b-)









Its a Beautiful Day!!









_(Sorry. Couldn't pass up a 'Lume Shot'....heh heh heh)_ ;-)

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## 66Cooper

King on 18mm grey RAF.


----------



## spikynbaby

I just can't stop taking this watch's photo even I'm in the toilet...hehehe... 









Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_Red sky at Morning; Sailor take warning.... _:think:

Oh well...anyway. Enjoying a beautifully spectacular sunrise....









With the* Sea Fighter*.

Enjoy your time with your MKII's today, Men!

_-My Best to All-_

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

spikynbaby said:


> I just can't stop taking this watch's photo even I'm in the toilet...hehehe...


TMI, Buddy. * TMI*


----------



## Fullers1845

This Kingston Kombo for me today.


----------



## mephisto

long range recce patrol across the border. lots to think about passing overhead "truth or consequences"


----------



## sschum

Kingston on sand Nato in the sand on Maui b-)


----------



## Plat0

mephisto said:


> long range recce patrol across the border. lots to think about passing overhead "truth or consequences"


Intriguing.


----------



## Galpo

summer combo


----------



## mephisto

Plat0 said:


> Intriguing.


due north of ciudad juarez. in my mind i picture a tiny, dusty town in new mexico with all its roads leading to the cantina and church in the centre of it. high noon, saloon doors, church bells... straight out of a peckinpah film. the real story is less interesting

another one that doesn't require overthinking:


----------



## TheDude

Enjoying my big crown Nassau.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## spikynbaby

Again I'm in the toilet with my all time favourite.










Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dino7

New to me ...


----------



## watcholic




----------



## Dino7

Will be one of my 2 current ones...


----------



## Plat0

Not the best pic and I promise to get some good ones. Debut of my (new to me) Kingston!

I finally acquired one and I can see why many Kingston owners end up owning more than one and a Nassau on top!

Note: this is the C3 lume and I was wondering if that one has a natural "creamy" appearance as opposed to the BGW9? It gives me a more warm feeling.


----------



## 66Cooper

Me too. Love the C3!!! Thought, in this super bright sun , mine looks white.


----------



## watcholic

New shoes for the weekend. Have a great one!


----------



## spikynbaby

On the way back home with this. 








Traffic jam! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chromejob

spikynbaby said:


> I just can't stop taking this watch's photo even I'm in the toilet...hehehe...


TMI!!



spikynbaby said:


> Again I'm in the toilet with my all time favourite.


Not again.... :-( Come on, now.



spikynbaby said:


> On the way back home with this.
> 
> Traffic jam!


Better. But always remember to go before you get on the highway.... ;-)


----------



## 66Cooper

Kingston on rivet in a damn typhoon that just swept in. Ok not a real one but man was it wet.


----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Plat0 said:


> Not the best pic and I promise to get some good ones. Debut of my (new to me) Kingston!
> 
> I finally acquired one and I can see why many Kingston owners end up owning more than one and a Nassau on top!
> 
> Note: this is the C3 lume and I was wondering if that one has a natural "creamy" appearance as opposed to the BGW9? It gives me a more warm feeling.




Congratulations for your Kingston! b-)

May you wear and enjoy it in the best of Health, and under the most favourable of Circumstances! ;-)

|>|>


----------



## mephisto

a late day latte... and probably the most photographed LRRP on the net


----------



## Blurter

Just got this Seafighter in. Has some scratches on the bezel so I'm looking for a replacement. I've contacted Mkii.


----------



## jrippens

It's hot and humid so I took my Milsub off the rubber and put it onto a Maratac bond nato  Here it is on my puny wrist


----------



## JFingers

mephisto said:


> a late day latte... and probably the most photographed LRRP on the net


Great pic, a most excellent watch, and that looks like a helluva cuppa joe!

Blue skies,
-only jake


----------



## heebs

Blurter said:


> Just got this Seafighter in. Has some scratches on the bezel so I'm looking for a replacement. I've contacted Mkii.
> View attachment 1173773


But it's just starting to get that old warrior look. Apologies for the scrape in the bezel- I did that many years ago when I had that one.

Congrats on your SF!


----------



## mephisto

JFingers said:


> Great pic, a most excellent watch, and that looks like a helluva cuppa joe!
> 
> Blue skies,
> -only jake


thanks, better than the galley coffee at least!


----------



## mdwsta4

New here. My first MKII. Hopefully I'll find a gilt dial Kingston to add to the collection as well.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

mdwsta4 said:


> New here. My first MKII. Hopefully I'll find a gilt dial Kingston to add to the collection as well.


Nice pic! I like it. :-!


----------



## Narruc




----------



## serdal23

jrippens said:


> It's hot and humid so I took my Milsub off the rubber and put it onto a Maratac bond nato  Here it is on my puny wrist


Gorgeous!!! Forgive my ignorance, is that button by 0750 position HE valve? Is this model currently available? It is awesome!

Wear it well, Comrade . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## serdal23

I am wearing my latest MKII Seafighter date attached to the leather strap I made:





Have a wonderful weekend everybody . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## omega600

None at present, although have owned a boat load of these. Waiting patiently for Project 300 to reach the build stage... 

Best,
Frank


----------



## Hoppyjr

Paradive on NATO




































Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## jrippens

Thanks for the kind words Serdal23! And, might I add, nice leather work Capt.! I love how the red stitching really makes the text on the dial pop. The "button" on the side of my Milsub is indeed a HE valve. This model isn't currently available anymore, but a new iteration is in the MKII pipelines, codename "Fulcrum".


----------



## Fullers1845

Kingston watching the Rangers beat the Angels Wednesday night.


----------



## Lolo88

Every day that one


----------



## Darwin

Hey Capt! The MKII LRRP came in a few iterations - the UTC, the Mil-Sub, and the Capstone. You and I have the UTC model, yours without HRV and mine with... Agree, though, that the Mil-sub version is AWESOME. They all share common case dimensions and shape, only the presence/absence of the HRV, dials, bezels and inserts, and hand sets differ. Someone correct me if I am wrong.


serdal23 said:


> Gorgeous!!! Forgive my ignorance, is that button by 0750 position HE valve? Is this model currently available? It is awesome!
> 
> Wear it well, Comrade . . .
> 
> Capt. Serdal


----------



## heebs

Darwin said:


> Hey Capt! The MKII LRRP came in a few iterations - the UTC, the Mil-Sub, and the Capstone. You and I have the UTC model, yours without HRV and mine with... Agree, though, that the Mil-sub version is AWESOME. They all share common case dimensions and shape, only the presence/absence of the HRV, dials, bezels and inserts, and hand sets differ. Someone correct me if I am wrong.


Couple other points: 
There was the original GMT option with a 60 click bezel, and later on an additional GMT/UTC model with a 48 click bezel. 
Also (as discussed in another thread), the bracelet won't fit the HEV models although it is possible to modify the end links. 
Common case dimensions, but there were slight differences in bezel diameter between the capstone and dive flavours. 
Lastly, as a slight correction to Darwin's note above, ALL VERSIONS ARE AWESOME!!


----------



## Hoppyjr

I missed my chance at a MKII LRRP Milsub and have regretted it ever since. Maybe one day one of you kind folks will PM me with good news 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin




----------



## Blurter

***** said:


> But it's just starting to get that old warrior look. Apologies for the scrape in the bezel- I did that many years ago when I had that one.
> 
> Congrats on your SF!


No probs *****. I expect the wabi was well earnt. I'll probably get it fixed so I can make my own wabi


----------



## Hoppyjr

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Vantage.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Plat0

Kingston on C&B black leather NATO.


----------



## Chromejob

Black is the new black. Particularly when t'is a Maratec Zulu MIL-series.









// Tapatalk 2 on Nexus 4. //


----------



## gasspasser

New to me MKII LRRP GMT DLC! Thanks MrDiff!


----------



## Plat0

gasspasser said:


> New to me MKII LRRP GMT DLC! Thanks MrDiff!


Wow!


----------



## spikynbaby

I'm with this while having japanese foods for lunch with my family.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watcholic

Weekend wear.


----------



## tako_watch




----------



## Darwin

Doh! You're challenging my resolve to wait for the Nassau date model(s?) to be released! Fantastic photo of a gorgeous watch. Nice!


watcholic said:


> Weekend wear.


----------



## spikynbaby

With my 1st MKII while having mexican foods for lunch with my lovely family. 


Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kkwpk




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

This one has been getting far more wrist time than the others lately.....









Its back in the USA after spending time in Italy...

_(Welcome back)_ b-)

-My Best to All-

Keep posting!

|>|>


----------



## Fullers1845

@kkwpk: Wow! What a shot. Beauty.


----------



## kkwpk

Fullers1845 said:


> @kkwpk: Wow! What a shot. Beauty.


Thanks.


----------



## 66Cooper

Kingston going along for the ride


----------



## tako_watch

Stingray up against my speakers


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Wearing my Nassau again for my day off


----------



## Dave Wallace




----------



## heebs

Big one for the MkII collection today. Started the day out with the LRRP. Still trying to decide what I want to do with this one. See if I can swap the DLC bezel for a regular one? Maybe try to swap the hands for some polished ones? Trouble is finding the parts. It's already amazing as-is so I'm really splitting hairs on this one. It gets the most wrist time of anything I own (OK, maybe a tie with the EZM-3) and I look forward to a long relationship with it. 
(sorry, photo is from last week). 









Now with a photo of the Nassau seductively peeking out of my cuff as I head into a meeting. 









Switched out to the Vantage when I got back home for a bit. 









But since there's some serious BBQing to be done soon, I'll likely end up switching to something with a rotating bezel. Perhaps a Blackwater to close out the evening? 









Bill, thanks for the awesome timepieces. Keep up the great work and know that we're all big fans and support you all the way.


----------



## *2112

My one and only..Paradive with the acrylic bezel


----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## 66Cooper

King on some new shoes. A very lovely Camille Fournet Opera strap. LOVING it!!


----------



## Tetraflop

Kingston today.









Dietmar


----------



## rmasso

66Cooper said:


> King on some new shoes. A very lovely Camille Fournet Opera strap. LOVING it!!


Now THAT, is a lovely strap!
Wear it in good health, I might need to get me one!
Rich


----------



## Dino7

Kingston back on the bracelet ...


----------



## gasspasser

MkII LRRP GMT DLC on custom aldrossinc leather zulu


----------



## watcholic

Current go-to watch on favourite straps. Strap-change aversion is a good excuse.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

watcholic said:


> Current go-to watch on favourite straps. Strap-change aversion is a good excuse.


Do you really have 2 of each?


----------



## spikynbaby

With my Nassau today at work! 








Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heebs

Out for beer last night with some really good friends.


----------



## heebs

I swear I'm not a (complete) drunkard. Just Canadian!










Nice sunny afternoon and I'm waiting for wifey who is with a friend at the coffee shop down the block. Not a bad way to enjoy a few quiet minutes.


----------



## longstride

Milsub - HRV...on Meva canvas.


----------



## spikynbaby

Started the weekend with this lovely beautiful dial









Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Dickie

Boom!


----------



## Hoppyjr

Dickie said:


> Boom!


*That's tasty on the NATO* :-!


----------



## spikynbaby

Still with this enjoying thai food with family :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## m.and

My most recent build - the poor-man's Vantage (and the really poor-man's Explorer).

Acrylic crystal, 36mm case, drilled lugs. On my brand-new, custom-made Cordovan strap.


----------



## 66Cooper

m.and said:


> My most recent build - the poor-man's Vantage (and the really poor-man's Explorer).
> 
> Acrylic crystal, 36mm case, drilled lugs. On my brand-new, custom-made Cordovan strap.


Wow! That's seals it for me. Bill HAS to make a 36mm version of the vantage. What a killer watch.

My Kingston flying some Italian heritage.


----------



## heebs

m.and said:


> My most recent build - the poor-man's Vantage (and the really poor-man's Explorer).
> 
> Acrylic crystal, 36mm case, drilled lugs. On my brand-new, custom-made Cordovan strap.


Another great build, Matthew. Well done! Looks great on that strap too.


----------



## Fullers1845

***** said:


> Another great build, Matthew. Well done! Looks great on that strap too.


Yes indeed. Way to go, Matthew.


----------



## 66Cooper

On blue NATO


----------



## Aaron K.

Just received an LRRP in the mail.


----------



## watcholic

On braided strap for the scorching heat.


----------



## gman54

***** said:


> Big one for the MkII collection today. Started the day out with the LRRP. Still trying to decide what I want to do with this one. See if I can swap the DLC bezel for a regular one? Maybe try to swap the hands for some polished ones? Trouble is finding the parts. It's already amazing as-is so I'm really splitting hairs on this one. It gets the most wrist time of anything I own (OK, maybe a tie with the EZM-3) and I look forward to a long relationship with it.
> (sorry, photo is from last week).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now with a photo of the Nassau seductively peeking out of my cuff as I head into a meeting.
> 
> Switched out to the Vantage when I got back home for a bit.
> 
> But since there's some serious BBQing to be done soon, I'll likely end up switching to something with a rotating bezel. Perhaps a Blackwater to close out the evening?
> Bill, thanks for the awesome timepieces. Keep up the great work and know that we're all big fans and support you all the way.


You could send the piece to Jack at IWW and have him refinish the bezel to remove the DLC. I think that would be a lot quicker than trying to get another bezel from Bill and Jack's work is impeccable. BTW, you can't buy a new bezel from Bill without sending your current bezel to him first.


----------



## omega600

None at the moment....waiting patiently for Project 300 to ship (LOL!). Have had many others from Bill over the years. God help me if he makes a chronograph, which I suggested to him way back in the day...LOL!

Yours in Time, 
Frank

*Go Bill Yao, Go Giants! *


----------



## Plat0

Gave my Kingston a break today.










Sea Fighter on leather NATO from C&B. 
and my atrocious gas prices in SoCal.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

I have been wearing this fantastic Sea Fighter every day since I have received it......









Here we are on another little adventure......;-)

_(More to come on this....)_

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## mdwsta4

Seeing as I only own one...

Naussau on bond strap at Jazz in the Park last week


----------



## AlphaWolf777

mdwsta4 said:


> Seeing as I only own one...
> 
> Naussau on bond strap at Jazz in the Park last week


Looks good!


----------



## Chromejob

Monday holiday morning with Kingston (on Aliasrichmond strap), with Yubikey and Chromebook.










Pic by Ipod with Kitcam, edited in Pixlr Editor on Chrome OS.


----------



## 66Cooper

Kingston on blue NATO.


----------



## mdwsta4

blue white striped nato









solid blue nato


----------



## JFingers

That looks really sharp! Adding that to my wish list, I reckon...
Blue skies!
-only jake



mdwsta4 said:


> blue white striped nato


----------



## spikynbaby

With this for the rest of today










Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tmoris

wish i was wearing this one from the sales corner..


----------



## AlphaWolf777

I got a new strap today. Custom leather one-piece with zulu style hardware from J Straps. A gift from a WIS friend as part of a good favor/trade.

I like the look and feel of the leather and it's very supple, I like the soft underside. It's an incredible strap; and I think it looks great on the Nassau b-)


----------



## Darwin

Ooh! Can't wait to see the PRS-50 when you get it |> Love the leather NATO - will have to investigate having one made for my (alarming) collection of NATOs and Zulus..


----------



## heebs

That leather looks AWESOME! Plus, it'll get better and better with time. Looking forward to seeing more of this one over the years.


----------



## Plat0

tmoris said:


> wish i was wearing this one from the sales corner..
> 
> View attachment 1210753


Amazing! The Kingston fills this void for me easily.


----------



## kkwpk




----------



## AlphaWolf777

Darwin said:


> Ooh! Can't wait to see the PRS-50 when you get it |> Love the leather NATO - will have to investigate having one made for my (alarming) collection of NATOs and Zulus..


Yes, I know! Of course, you'll have to go to the dive and affordables forum to see that one, hah! 



***** said:


> That leather looks AWESOME! Plus, it'll get better and better with time. Looking forward to seeing more of this one over the years.


I never thought of that, it will get better with time! I already love it too! b-)


----------



## Fullers1845

@kkwpk: That Shot! Ooooohh, Baby!


----------



## 66Cooper

Off to the sky's for 037 on undersized Bond


----------



## Plat0

Kingston on C&B's premium NATO.


----------



## Time Collector

I just got it today.


----------



## Thieuster

LRRP and making use of the 24hr hand. My wife's on her way to China (+6 hrs time difference) for a business conference. The LRRP is helping me to get my head around the 'time zone phenomenon'.



BTW, the strap comes from a Dreadnought - the watch built by Eddie Platts. The orange stitching and ultra dark brown leather work perfect with the look of the LRRP!

Menno


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## spikynbaby

My paradive say "hi" to all MKII brothers.









Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## curt941




----------



## JCW1980

Not a MKII, but it would be awesome to see Bill's spin on this.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

My Nassau on my JStraps one-piece leather:

:-!


----------



## Fullers1845

^Nice, AlphaWolf!


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Nice, AlphaWolf!


Thanks!


----------



## heebs

Recently acquired Sea Fighter on a J-Straps ammo leather. Reveal thread is here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/reveal-new-me-mkii-house-915248.html

Sidenote: Johnny Torrez is a leather ninja Jedi mastermind.


----------



## Plat0

JCW1980 said:


> Not a MKII, but it would be awesome to see Bill's spin on this.


I really hope Bill does an homage to the legendary: Daytona, Speedmaster or the original heur monaco


----------



## elbilo

Plat0 said:


> I really hope Bill does an homage to the legendary: Daytona, Speedmaster or the original heur monaco


+1 on the monaco


----------



## longstride

Hmmm...the MK II LRRP HRV...


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## 66Cooper

High noon(ish) enjoying some early-autumn festivities on an apple farm with the fam.


----------



## spikynbaby

Sunday morning with a cup of nescafe "tarik" and my awesome MKII paradive.









plus "roti canai" & "roti telur"









Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darwin

This just in... Customs took $155 off me and the UPS brokerage fee was another $90! The Purolator driver (on behalf of UPS - I had asked for USPS but I guess communication broke down) missed my wife by about 30 seconds - when he rang I thought it was her coming back in because she had forgotten something. Not pleased about the Customs fees but relieved that they were presented to me and not "she who must be obeyed". Anyway, I am pleased to have an LRRP back on my wrist. It's from February 2012 and has the 48 click bezel.


----------



## mephisto

not exactly desk diving...


----------



## Darwin

Awesome photos, mephisto :-! I'm stuck with my 3 year old phone's camera, so am taking crap photos. Will be upgrading soon and hope that a better camera will, at least somewhat, improve my photographic skills. Gorgeous Capstone, too!


----------



## mephisto

Darwin said:


> Awesome photos, mephisto :-! I'm stuck with my 3 year old phone's camera, so am taking crap photos. Will be upgrading soon and hope that a better camera will, at least somewhat, improve my photographic skills. Gorgeous Capstone, too!


thanks for the kind words. (have to admit- photos taken with my 2 yr old phone camera and some editing magic)


----------



## heebs

Darwin said:


> This just in... Customs took $155 off me and the UPS brokerage fee was another $90! The Purolator driver (on behalf of UPS - I had asked for USPS but I guess communication broke down) missed my wife by about 30 seconds - when he rang I thought it was her coming back in because she had forgotten something. Not pleased about the Customs fees but relieved that they were presented to me and not "she who must be obeyed". Anyway, I am pleased to have an LRRP back on my wrist. It's from February 2012 and has the 48 click bezel.


That looks great - congrats on getting one of the 48s! It's an unfortunately higher cost of membership for those of us in the GWN (Great White North), but certainly worth it in my opinion. I bet you are going to hang onto this one!


----------



## Darwin

You are so right, ***** - on all counts: this LRRP isn't going anywhere anytime soon and while the cost of membership in the MKII club is often (50% of the time in my experience thus far) higher, it is well worth it.


----------



## Time Collector

I'm wearing my MKII mil sub on a nato strap. nice and sunny today in california.


----------



## Darwin

What MKII am I wearing? Funny you should ask:


----------



## sarasate

Nassau on British Admiralty Grey Nato!


----------



## spikynbaby

Today with an "awesome" master piece from bill yao & "awesome" t-shirt from my wifey!









Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Time Collector

Another day with this one.


----------



## heebs

This pic is from the weekend, but wearing this one again. Not the shirt tho - I save that one for special occasions


----------



## Dave Wallace

doing school work, at least there is something interesting.


----------



## lipjin

Kingston plank edition! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlphaWolf777

What MKII am I wearing?

Well, my Nassau of course! b-)


----------



## Fullers1845

AlphaWolf777 said:


>


Oh, snap! That strap is awesome.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Fullers1845 said:


> Oh, snap! That strap is awesome.


Thanks, I love it, it's a Johnny Torrez strap. An amazing piece of craftsmanship that he has created; and it goes so well with my Nassau! :-!


----------



## 66Cooper

Out on the open sea!








Well, not that open. On a pirate ship adventure with our 3 year old. She LOVEs it!!


----------



## JCW1980

Lots of people representing the Nassau and the Kingston today. Alright, I'll play. 

Just boarded a flight for business. Bye DFW Texas, hello Athens Greece.


----------



## Fullers1845

I'll join in. It's finally cool enough in North Texas to break out the leather.


----------



## heebs

The cat trying to tell me to pay more attention to her and less to my LRRP:


----------



## Plat0

I was rolling through some open highway this past weekend. Kingston no. 238 went along for the ride.


----------



## spikynbaby

With this while waiting for our incoming grail arrive by this weekend(hopefully) or early next week.









Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blurter

I'm not wearing my Seafighter, because its in getting spruced up at IWW. I miss it


----------



## heebs

Blurter said:


> I'm not wearing my Seafighter, because its in getting spruced up at IWW. I miss it
> View attachment 1231919


That's a great looking watch and I miss it too. Please post pics when you get it back!


----------



## Darwin

This arrived this morning. I bought a Bergeon 6670 just so I could adjust the bracelet. 1 and a half hours later, there is the result (excuse the crappy cellphone picture; it's all I have time for today. Must go to work to pay for my addiction):








I'm very, very happy. I've been dithering and fussing and farting around about whether to pick one of these up for almost two years. Well worth the wait.


----------



## heebs

Darwin said:


> This arrived this morning. I bought a Bergeon 6670 just so I could adjust the bracelet. 1 and a half hours later, there is the result (excuse the crappy cellphone picture; it's all I have time for today. Must go to work to pay for my addiction):
> 
> View attachment 1232488
> 
> I'm very, very happy. I've been dithering and fussing and farting around about whether to pick one of these up for almost two years. Well worth the wait.


That, good sir, is a STUNNER. Well done and good job waiting (not so) patiently for the right one to come up. Enjoy!


----------



## mario24601

Darwin said:


> This arrived this morning. I bought a Bergeon 6670 just so I could adjust the bracelet. 1 and a half hours later, there is the result (excuse the crappy cellphone picture; it's all I have time for today. Must go to work to pay for my addiction):
> 
> View attachment 1232488
> 
> I'm very, very happy. I've been dithering and fussing and farting around about whether to pick one of these up for almost two years. Well worth the wait.


Very nice!


----------



## Darwin

Thank you guys! My third MKII in two months and I'm already scheming for another... Must. be. patient. (and.prudent).


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Darwin said:


> This arrived this morning. I bought a Bergeon 6670 just so I could adjust the bracelet. 1 and a half hours later, there is the result (excuse the crappy cellphone picture; it's all I have time for today. Must go to work to pay for my addiction):
> 
> View attachment 1232488
> 
> I'm very, very happy. I've been dithering and fussing and farting around about whether to pick one of these up for almost two years. Well worth the wait.


HUGE Congrats! :-!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Darwin said:


> This arrived this morning. I bought a Bergeon 6670 just so I could adjust the bracelet. 1 and a half hours later, there is the result (excuse the crappy cellphone picture; it's all I have time for today. Must go to work to pay for my addiction): I'm very, very happy. I've been dithering and fussing and farting around about whether to pick one of these up for almost two years. Well worth the wait.


*Yes! 
It is!* ;-)

Congratulations to you - May You enjoy this with the Best of Life! 

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Blurter said:


> I'm not wearing my Seafighter, because its in getting spruced up at IWW. I miss it


My Daily Wearer, too....









_May Yours return to You safe and sound and as nice _ *(Or even Nicer, still!)* _as this....._

I hope you post some pictures when you get that beauty back.......

-Best to You-

|>|>


----------



## Banko

My recent purchase: Vantage. Today on my black minimalist strap from Italy. I find it the perfect balance between formal and relaxed.

BTW - why are there so few Vantage posts in this thread??


----------



## Tetraflop

One more Vantage post.









Dietmar


----------



## heebs

Here is another one. Cat posing proudly with my Vantage.









Moments later she tried to bite it. I think she might be jealous.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Banko said:


> My recent purchase: Vantage. Today on my black minimalist strap from Italy. I find it the perfect balance between formal and relaxed.
> 
> BTW - why are there so few Vantage posts in this thread??


The Vantage is an exceedingly rare watch.


----------



## Fullers1845

Banko said:


> My recent purchase: Vantage. Today on my black minimalist strap from Italy. I find it the perfect balance between formal and relaxed.
> 
> BTW - why are there so few Vantage posts in this thread??


I want that combo. Excellent!


----------



## longstride

Love it...


----------



## 66Cooper

A long week finally over. Enjoying a (ok a few) drink with my Kingston on black Phoenix NATO.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Thieuster

... and here: 

Menno


----------



## Darwin

This again today:









Thieuster, that photo has made a Vantage convert out of me. Lusting after one of those, as well! Great, just what I need - another MKII to which to aspire...


----------



## 66Cooper

Enjoying some wonderful weather with a wonderful drink. May fav watch and my fav drink vessel, "the boot". Perfect day.


----------



## 66Cooper

And on a nature walk with my family. 3 year old spotted this in the brush. Good keen eyes


----------



## Banko

Thieuster said:


> ... and here:
> 
> Menno


Looks like you have had the lugs bead blasted or is it just the lighting??

Nice to see a few of the other Vantages out there! Thanks guys.


----------



## Dr JonboyG

Mk II LRRP by Dr Gitlin, on Flickr

Stocked up on some more of Maratac's rather good NATOs.


----------



## Fullers1845

66Cooper said:


> And on a nature walk with my family. 3 year old spotted this in the brush. Good keen eyes


As a kid, I was told things that looked like that would kill me... Obviously, those people were wrong!


----------



## mtbmike

*Kingston*

Forum seems a bit stagnant lately. Hoping this is a sign that Bill is hard at work knee deep in MKII projects :-!


----------



## Time Collector

*Re: Kingston*

Went with the military green today.


----------



## lipjin

This Nato just arrived in the mail and I slapped it on the Kingston ASAP. What do you guys think?


----------



## ahhhderrr

Banko said:


> My recent purchase: Vantage. Today on my black minimalist strap from Italy. I find it the perfect balance between formal and relaxed.
> 
> BTW - why are there so few Vantage posts in this thread??


Recent purchase? How and where?? Been looking for one for a while now!

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Banko

ahhhderrr said:


> Recent purchase? How and where?? Been looking for one for a while now!
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4


On the sales forum. (Assuming you mean the vantage).

Just received two new straps from Gunny Straps, boy do they look nice! (In my view at least). Here is one with the NATO on, will post a pic of the other one on at a other day. Like the soft feel of the thin leather on this one.


----------



## JCW1980

Interesting pick up on my business trip. That's a piston from one of the radial engines of a DC-3/C-47. The Kingston's giving it some scale.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

It was 32 degrees Fahrenheit this morning and gloomy; dark.

I have a lot of alternatives to choose from, but lately this has found its way onto my wrist every day since I received it.

The *Sea Fighter*....b-) .....and some fall colors on the leaves here...









'Buddy Boy' (the cat) trying to appear mildly interested .....









-My Best to All-

Enjoy!

|>|>


----------



## Darwin

Slow day at the office...


----------



## Banko

Hopefully you guys aren't getting tired of me just yet... But here are another few pics of another new strap on the Vantage. This time it's a diaboliq strap and I think the military looks of the strap compliments the dial nicely.

I love the fact that the watch can change character so dramatically by simply changing from bracelet (sporty), black calf leather strap (semi formal), brown military leather strap (casual)!


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Banko said:


> Hopefully you guys aren't getting tired of me just yet... But here are another few pics of another new strap on the Vantage. This time it's a diaboliq strap and I think the military looks of the strap compliments the dial nicely.
> 
> I love the fact that the watch can change character so dramatically by simply changing from bracelet (sporty), black calf leather strap (semi formal), brown military leather strap (casual)!


I don't think we could ever get tired of that!


----------



## Darwin

Back to the Kingston today (trying new camera):










Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TheDude

Thieuster said:


> ... and here:
> 
> Menno


Is that maroon or brown?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## lipjin

Grocery shopping with the Kingston on a NATO 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JCW1980

Banko said:


> Hopefully you guys aren't getting tired of me just yet... But here are another few pics of another new strap on the Vantage. This time it's a diaboliq strap and I think the military looks of the strap compliments the dial nicely.
> 
> I love the fact that the watch can change character so dramatically by simply changing from bracelet (sporty), black calf leather strap (semi formal), brown military leather strap (casual)!


Nope! Not tired! You've got some super combos there! I cant get enough of that that brown leather look ;-) it makes me think of something a rugged bush pilot would have worn in the 60's. Love it.


----------



## TheDude

Answering the call for more Vantage pics... Thoroughly enjoyed wearing this today.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Chromejob

Google kicked off a Google Glass road show here today, so I couldn't resist bringing a little classy gadget to the gadget event.... 



// Tapatalk 4 on Nexus 4 //


----------



## sunster

Nassau


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Hey Sunny, Best Wishes to You....(from Kingston #030 on the loose in the wilds today)..... 









Out on a short 'Walkabout' ....(trying to get a kink out of my back) :roll:









It is kind of a grey 'fall day' today.... (but it is *Not* *Raining* - Yippee!) 









Best to You and the Nassau - May you enjoy it for a long time.









And My Best to All - Enjoy those MKII's Men!

Keep Posting!

|>|>


----------



## 66Cooper

Kingston on my new, favorite strap. 









This is the (well for me anyway) long awaited Phoenix "real Bond" RAF. And it made in 18mm!!!!

I have spoken with Phoenix over the years to produce this strap and it finally stuck. They did limited run of it in the 18mm size. Hands down THE best bond RAF out there now. And trust me, I own just about every single one available


----------



## Darwin

Can't take this one off, at the moment:










Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Today, some Fall Colors, and the

*LRRP*....on leather b-)









People; Enjoy those MKII's!!

_-Keep Posting-_

-Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Once this arrives I'll be wearing it.










*****' Débaufré Ocean 1 GMT 39mm MKII LRRP Mod :-! Can't wait to get it!


----------



## 66Cooper

Wearing my Kingston on some brand-new shoes. Bob straps 20 mm calf with heavy padding. Breitling style. Need to work it in a little bit but I think it's going to be a very fine strap.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Today....I'm enjoying all-day comfort with this......









My (new-to-me) *Sea Fighter* Type 2 

_(I'm the lucky second owner - It is in perfect, barely-used condition)_ b-)

My Thanks to All of the Posters; *Great Job!* keeping this thread lively!

Folks, Enjoy these MKII's!!

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## Darwin

Kingston today! Here's Bert admiring it...


----------



## serdal23

Ok, I got my LRRP UTC 48 from my loveliest father in law a few days ago. I gave him one of my Submariners, and he was barely convinced! Oh, I love that man a lot! And I already fell in love with my wonderfulest wifey more for giving my LRRP UTC 48 to my father in law. Like father like daughter. I feel sooo lucky to have this wonderful family.

Now I love them even more, I just bought a lock on my watch drawer ;-)

Ehm, back to business . . . Here it is, back on my hairy wrist!:





I am very happy. And thank you all for sharing my happiness . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

serdal23 said:


> Ok, I got my LRRP UTC 48 from my loveliest father in law a few days ago. I gave him one of my Submariners, and he was barely convinced! Oh, I love that man a lot! And I already fell in love with my wonderfulest wifey more for giving my LRRP UTC 48 to my father in law. Like father like daughter. I feel sooo lucky to have this wonderful family.
> 
> Now I love them even more, I just bought a lock on my watch drawer ;-)
> 
> Ehm, back to business . . . Here it is, back on my hairy wrist!
> 
> I am very happy. And thank you all for sharing my happiness . . .
> 
> Capt. Serdal


Oh Captain, this one made me laugh out loud.....:-d:-d:-d:-d

I so glad to hear that this one has a Happy Ending for you....

May You continue in Health and Happiness, to enjoy this fabulous MKII _(along with the others too....)_ ;-)

-Best to You-

|>|>

Oops! _(Forgot my photo....)_ :roll:

And Again......


----------



## serdal23

:-d:-d:-d . . .

Your Seafighter is awesome, my friend. :-! I love Seafighters a lot, indeed.

And my day / date beadblasted Seafighter is on hold for a European buyer. I have been thinking . . . Do I really have to let this gorgeous piece go? :think::roll:

Very best regards . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## Plat0

Out enjoying my time away from work. What better way than burger session with the Kingston? 
My SoCal brothers and sisters will know...


----------



## Thieuster

This one today; the Vantage, to be correct!

Menno


----------



## Lolo88




----------



## AlphaWolf777

Plat0 said:


> Out enjoying my time away from work. What better way than burger session with the Kingston?
> My SoCal brothers and sisters will know...


NorCal understands too! ;-) There's an In-N-Out about 1 mile away from my house as the crow flies. :-d (I live in the Bay Area). (that pic made me hungry FYI).


----------



## JohnF

Your friendly Mod also wears MKII, in this case a Blackwater MMT with dual bezel and red date...on dark grey NATO










One of my favorites...


----------



## flatout05

Nassau on buttery-soft LoneStar Alligator ...


----------



## cpotters

Okay, it's Friday it's been a hell of a week so I've decided to go for some of my old vintage whiskys which I always seem to find that various estate sales. The Old Overholt was made in 1922 and bottled in 1933. Nothing like Pennsylvania rye whisky to take the edge off&#8230; By the way, the watch is my TR 1000. Also a classic...


----------



## Fullers1845

^I so need to start checking out estate sales. That's awesome!


----------



## TheDude

cpotters said:


> View attachment 1255320
> 
> 
> Okay, it's Friday it's been a hell of a week so I've decided to go for some of my old vintage whiskys which I always seem to find that various estate sales. The Old Overholt was made in 1922 and bottled in 1933. Nothing like Pennsylvania rye whisky to take the edge off&#8230; By the way, the watch is my TR 1000. Also a classic...


Your PA whiskey reminded me of this...

http://newsfeed.time.com/2013/03/25...ed-for-drinking-102000-of-historical-whiskey/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## White Tuna

cpotters said:


> Okay, it's Friday it's been a hell of a week so I've decided to go for some of my old vintage whiskys which I always seem to find that various estate sales. The Old Overholt was made in 1922 and bottled in 1933. Nothing like Pennsylvania rye whisky to take the edge off&#8230; By the way, the watch is my TR 1000. Also a classic...


Looks awesome. Cheers.


----------



## TheMeasure

Bored at work, however my "BC" Nassau has me occupied.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

And I'm back! This one is for my brothers and sisters still downrange... Come home safe.










Yeager style! 
I treated myself to a tan kangaroo nato and two gunny straps, so I'll get pics of those as they show up. 
Blue skies, y'all. 
-only Jake


----------



## Fullers1845

^As a Native Texan, let me compliment you on your beer selection. Shiner. Prost!


----------



## AlphaWolf777

My Nassau again!


----------



## tmoris

this..









.. I wish


----------



## White Tuna

JFingers said:


> And I'm back! This one is for my brothers and sisters still downrange... Come home safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeager style!
> I treated myself to a tan kangaroo nato and two gunny straps, so I'll get pics of those as they show up.
> Blue skies, y'all.
> -only Jake


JFingers great picture! I still do not understand how I have avoided picking up one of those Alligator straps. I have always loved that on yours. IIRC This is the info you posted before:

Breitling Deployment Alligator Grain Watch Band Strap

PS: Yeager style is an abomination!


----------



## JFingers

Fullers, as an adopted Texan (thank you no state income tax!), and having visited both the brewery and Bocktoberfest a few years ago, I sure do enjoy it.

Tuna, that is in fact the strap it's on now. It's not breaking in very well like I was hoping it would. Maybe because of my thin wrists (6.5"-ish) that forces the thicker part of the strap to curve more than normal, I don't know. I'm wondering if I should have splurged for an actual gator strap somewhere, but I'm a sucker for deployant clasps, too. It's obviously "ok," otherwise I wouldn't wear it, but I'm looking forward to my 3 new straps on the way to change it up again.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only jake

p.s. Yeager style lives on despite naysayers!


----------



## White Tuna

JFingers said:


> Tuna, that is in fact the strap it's on now. It's not breaking in very well like I was hoping it would. Maybe because of my thin wrists (6.5"-ish) that forces the thicker part of the strap to curve more than normal, I don't know. I'm wondering if I should have splurged for an actual gator strap somewhere, but I'm a sucker for deployant clasps, too. It's obviously "ok," otherwise I wouldn't wear it, but I'm looking forward to my 3 new straps on the way to change it up again.
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only jake
> 
> p.s. Yeager style lives on despite naysayers!


Well that is unfortunate timing. I ordered one with a deployment clasp yesterday! OH Well. I really like the look and if it does not soften up I can use a leather treatment on it.


----------



## Tmu^

Finally after a long wait I got this beauty in my hands. Well actually I got it yesterday, but anyway. Swapped it into GasGasBones BRV3 strap for starters. I have to resize the bracelet someday and try it out too.


----------



## gman54

MKII Nassau, Maui Jim sunglasses, AVO Heritage Robusto and a great cup of coffee. I've worn this Nassau continuously for over a week. That's a record for me folks! I've been changing watches at least daily and sometimes twice daily for the past 5 years. Prior to owning MKII and/or XW/Dagaz watches I ONLY wore my Exp II, 24/7/365.


----------



## mario24601

Tmu^ said:


> Finally after a long wait I got this beauty in my hands. Well actually I got it yesterday, but anyway. Swapped it into GasGasBones BRV3 strap for starters. I have to resize the bracelet someday and try it out too.


Looks great. Any more pics with the GGB? Thinking of getting one.


----------



## Tmu^

mario24601 said:


> Looks great. Any more pics with the GGB? Thinking of getting one.


Just one poor lume shot. GBB is imo more comfortable on wrist than natos or zulus and you get the size just for your wrist. I regret that I ordered just one instead of a few in different colors. Delivery time was a bit over a month, but it's worth waiting.


----------



## gman54

gman54 said:


> MKII Nassau, Maui Jim sunglasses, AVO Heritage Robusto and a great cup of coffee. I've worn this Nassau continuously for over a week. That's a record for me folks! I've been changing watches at least daily and sometimes twice daily for the past 5 years. Prior to owning MKII and/or XW/Dagaz watches I ONLY wore my Exp II, 24/7/365.


Still on the wrist... day 9. I was luke warm to the Nassau after it arrived; probably because of my Kingston and Paradive. However I like it more and more. My wife and I both receive many compliments about our Nassau's. I purchase this as a daily beater so it's certainly meeting the intended purpose. Suprisingly it hasn't been dinged or scratch even thought I've knocked it into metal railings, brick/concrete walls, and helicopter components.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

gman54 said:


> Suprisingly it hasn't been dinged or scratch even thought I've knocked it into metal railings, brick/concrete walls, and helicopter components.


I would just about have a panic attack if I banged my Nassau on *anything*, let alone what you listed! :-d :rodekaart o|

I've never banged my Nassau or any of my watches on anything, and I would certainly not want to test their toughness, even though I know they can withstand it...I am extremely careful with my watches because to me, they are a hobby and I treasure them, so I see no reason to be rough with them. That's just me though.


----------



## spikynbaby




----------



## 66Cooper




----------



## gman54

AlphaWolf777 said:


> I would just about have a panic attack if I banged my Nassau on *anything*, let alone what you listed! :-d :rodekaart o|
> 
> I've never banged my Nassau or any of my watches on anything, and I would certainly not want to test their toughness, even though I know they can withstand it...I am extremely careful with my watches because to me, they are a hobby and I treasure them, so I see no reason to be rough with them. That's just me though.


I understand... but for me it's only a watch. I bought the Nassau as a beater because I know it will hold up to what I put it through. Also, it will have a well worn look. You should see my Rolex Exp II every 3-5 years when I send it back to RSC! Always looks like it went under a lawn mower or wood chipper ;-)


----------



## heebs

I didn't wear this one today but I've been wearing it quite a bit lately since it landed back on my wrist (after a great trade with one of our members- gotta keep the MkII goods in the family!)

Was waiting for my partner in crime and had a few minutes so I stopped for a coffee and enjoyed how the light was hitting my Stingray.










In other news, after a long time I finally mustered the willpower to pull the steel bracelet off my LRRP and swap it to a nice J-Straps ammo leather. I'll post a pic soon. Could be that it was -11C and snowy here this morning (that'd be 12 American degrees). I took this pic yesterday but you get the idea.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

***** said:


> I didn't wear this one today but I've been wearing it quite a bit lately since it landed back on my wrist (after a great trade with one of our members- gotta keep the MkII goods in the family!)
> 
> Was waiting for my partner in crime and had a few minutes so I stopped for a coffee and enjoyed how the light was hitting my Stingray.
> 
> In other news, after a long time I finally mustered the willpower to pull the steel bracelet off my LRRP and swap it to a nice J-Straps ammo leather. I'll post a pic soon. Could be that it was -11C and snowy here this morning (that'd be 12 American degrees). I took this pic yesterday but you get the idea.


That DOES look cold!


----------



## Thieuster

AlphaWolf777 said:


> That DOES look cold!


Sunday and yesterday we had the worst storm since 2007 - about 100 mls/hr. Often, these Autumn storms go together with high temperatures. At least it was good enough for my oldest son to put his dinghy in the water and enjoy the wind!



an half hour earlier, waiting for the wind gusts:


I was wearing my Blackwater. And it got wet, believe me! I don't have an 'action picture' the weather became to bad for proper pics.








(for those of you interested: no, you can't sail a dinghy in 100 mls/hr gusts: it's 'game over' around 40-45 mph. Even on a small lake like the one picture above, the waves reach 4 - 5 ft at 40 mph)


----------



## lipjin

The Kingston today on a suede strap and Elmo background


----------



## TheDude

I drink a lot of orange soda so this photo was bound to happen sooner or later.









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Looks like I'm ready for Halloween:









Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## mephisto

letting someone else do the flying for a change


----------



## TheMeasure

In attendance at the Denver Center for the Performing Arts.


----------



## JFingers

mephisto said:


> letting someone else do the flying for a change


When I let other people fly, I have to sit in coach... I'd much prefer my front seat view!

Anyways, here's a quick peek at my Kingston on kangaroo nato from last weekend's backpacking trip to Point Reyes National Seashore.










Blue skies, y'all. 
-only Jake


----------



## MindGame

I can finally contribute to this thread!


----------



## mdwsta4

It might not be on my wrist in the picture, but it was just after the pic was taken...


----------



## TheDude

mdwsta4 said:


> It might not be on my wrist in the picture, but it was just after the pic was taken...


Nice M2!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## White Tuna

mdwsta4 said:


> It might not be on my wrist in the picture, but it was just after the pic was taken...


Very nice! What is the one with the red button. I want one cause it looks so cool!


----------



## rmasso

White Tuna said:


> Very nice! What is the one with the red button. I want one cause it looks so cool!


Looks like a Leica M2


----------



## heebs

Agreed. That is a *lovely* M2.

I have an old IIIc that still occasionally gets some use, but I mostly shoot SLR so I resort to one of my old Nikon bodies when I have a hankering for film (F, F2, F3, F3/T, FM2n, FTn). I must admit that I've given up traditional black and white (don't have tanks/reels/enlarger anymore) and just shoot XP2 now. Does that make me a sellout??

OK, so it's not a MkII picture, but it sorta ties in with the camera discussion...


----------



## JCW1980

MindGame said:


> I can finally contribute to this thread!


Welcome to the club!


----------



## White Tuna

rmasso said:


> Looks like a Leica M2


Thank you. I do not know much about camera's but I know I do not have the disposable income for a Leica. But I know they are good.


----------



## 66Cooper

Kingston posing with my desk clock. A Elgin 8-day aircraft instrument. WW2 era from what I can tell. A WW2 pilot had this and believe he modded it. Shaved off the mounting tabs and made the wooden winds for it. I LOVE it!! Still has is ID tag on the back


----------



## AlphaWolf777

66Cooper said:


> Kingston posing with my desk clock. A Elgin 8-day aircraft instrument. WW2 era from what I can tell. A WW2 pilot had this and believe he modded it. Shaved off the mounting tabs and made the wooden winds for it. I LOVE it!! Still has is ID tag on the back


That's a very nice desk clock!


----------



## enkidu

Well, I think I overdosed on shiny and gold so my destro Kingston goes into the box for a while and the anti-bling mk ii Blackwater Type I gets the call (destro naturally). On the GasGasBones strap. I'm not much of a lume guy, but I think this guy with the new Lume-brik tech from the Fulcrum would be killer. edit: oops just noticed that the bezel was off by one click, sorry about that!


----------



## Gatt




----------



## mlb212

Fulcrum wrist shot


----------



## mephisto

hand tools of the trade


----------



## heebs

Haven't had this one out for awhile so I thought I'd put it on some new shoes in the form of a J-Straps ammo leather custom strap. I like the reflections of the buildings in the domed crystal. Actually, I like pretty much everything about his one. I should stop saving it for special days and wear it more often.










The leather is pretty substantial so it'll take some time for it to break in but I think this is going to be an exceptional combo. I'll probably wear it today too.


----------



## JFingers

mephisto said:


> hand tools of the trade


The more I see the LRRP GMT, the more I want one. I just keep holding out with the lame excuse that if I get a MKII GMT, it's going to be the Key West... I also carry my Maxmadco pen in my flight suit! Great pen, which I bought because of this forum, as well. My wallet does not like this thread.

Blue skies,
-only Jake


----------



## White Tuna

JFingers said:


> The more I see the LRRP GMT, the more I want one. I just keep holding out with the lame excuse that if I get a MKII GMT, it's going to be the Key West... I also carry my Maxmadco pen in my flight suit! Great pen, which I bought because of this forum, as well. My wallet does not like this thread.
> 
> Blue skies,
> -only Jake


Got my Maxmadco pen too, just from the buzz on this forum. VERY HAPPY with the purchase. Would like a couple extras some day.


----------



## Plat0

White Tuna said:


> Got my Maxmadco pen too, just from the buzz on this forum. VERY HAPPY with the purchase. Would like a couple extras some day.


I really want that bronze one...
Quick dirty shot in my office stock room:


----------



## Darwin

Ha! My Maxamdco pen arrived this morning. Same story, this forum is harmful to my wallet! I'll have to get some pics with my MKII's and post them here.


----------



## JFingers

Since we're showing our pens, too, here are the two new pairs of shoes that came in from Gunny Straps not 10 minutes ago... Now just waiting on a black horween zulu from worn & wound and I'll post a thread comparing them all.










Blue skies, y'all. 
-only Jake

Edit: aw hell, I couldn't resist throwing it on this one. Oh yeah!


----------



## mephisto

when i got my madmaxco... i immediately ordered two more haha (one for a good friend and another as a backup)

trying to stay on topic...


----------



## White Tuna

mephisto said:


> hand tools of the trade





mephisto said:


> when i got my madmaxco... i immediately ordered two more haha (one for a good friend and another as a backup)
> 
> trying to stay on topic...


Just you wait Mr. Top Gun, Imma' go down the Dave & Busters with my Kingston and Maxmadco and drop pics with Sega Airline Pilot all over this forum....and mine will have beers all over the place. That will show all of you fly boys!*










*Sorry if this is an insult. I just hear it in all the moving pictures the kids are watching these days so I am not trying to be derogatory.


----------



## mario24601

White Tuna said:


> Just you wait Mr. Top Gun, Imma' go down the Dave & Busters with my Kingston and Maxmadco and drop pics with Sega Airline Pilot all over this forum....and mine will have beers all over the place. That will show all of you fly boys!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sorry if this is an insult. I just hear it in all the moving pictures the kids are watching these days so I am not trying to be derogatory.





***** said:


> Haven't had this one out for awhile so I thought I'd put it on some new shoes in the form of a J-Straps ammo leather custom strap. I like the reflections of the buildings in the domed crystal. Actually, I like pretty much everything about his one. I should stop saving it for special days and wear it more often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leather is pretty substantial so it'll take some time for it to break in but I think this is going to be an exceptional combo. I'll probably wear it today too.


Very cool picture, downtown looks awesome in reflection.


----------



## mephisto

White Tuna said:


> Just you wait Mr. Top Gun, Imma' go down the Dave & Busters with my Kingston and Maxmadco and drop pics with Sega Airline Pilot all over this forum....and mine will have beers all over the place. That will show all of you fly boys!*


that's where i did all my training


----------



## JFingers

Training? What training?










Just kidding. But seriously. This is most of my training now...

Also, here is my stable right now, lots of new choices for shoes! Left to right, Kingston on Gunny Straps 2010 minimal, worn and wound NYC horween zulu, Gunny Straps deep red, time traveler kangaroo nato, yokobies modded monster on jurgens buffalo pilot strap, stowa fleiger on oem leather, and orange monster. Oh, the possibilities!










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## spikynbaby




----------



## epezikpajoow

Just in #032/331










Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomr

spikynbaby said:


>


A very good photo of the Kingston. What is the strap shown here? Thanks.


----------



## mephisto

Yet another pic from life at the pointy end. you can tell we've just picked up some ice accretion on the indicator visible in the background.


----------



## JFingers

I just got out of the pointy end after doing some practice approaches and pattern work, now time to relax and log some 'other' time...










Good day for flying, too, no icing or bumps either, besides my landings.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## epezikpajoow

Mesh completely transforms the Sea Fighter










Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plat0

spikynbaby said:


>


Gold date wheel!


----------



## White Tuna

Thanks for posting this epezikpajoow. I do not see many Sea Fighter's posted up anymore. Looks good. Wear in good health.


----------



## epezikpajoow

White Tuna said:


> Thanks for posting this epezikpajoow. I do not see many Sea Fighter's posted up anymore. Looks good. Wear in good health.


Thanks, the Sea Fighter on a strapede.....





Eric


----------



## gwold

Arrived today, and had to be on my wrist.


----------



## Thieuster

My SeaFighter today. A great day (just past 11 PM overhere). I went to a sail maker for new sails for my son's Optimist dinghy. A great trip to the north coast of Holland. The weather was great, great songs on my iPhone and a great meeting with the sail maker. (The new sails are much cheaper than expected!)

Menno


----------



## madkimchee




----------



## gwold

On NATO.


----------



## spikynbaby

tomr said:


> A very good photo of the Kingston. What is the strap shown here? Thanks.


Hi tomr,

Is a normal hirsch leather strap that came along with this kingston when I bought it pre-owned. Cheers

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spikynbaby

Plat0 said:


> Gold date wheel!


Thanks Plat0 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lipjin

Elmo and the Kingston


----------



## AlphaWolf777

My beloved Nassau is back on the wrist after a visit to the spa at MWWC being fixed by James under warranty for a stuck reverser issue. No big deal though, thanks to James' expertise and Bill's craftsmanship and quality, this baby was fixed in no time and is back on the wrist now where she belongs ticking away happily! :-! b-)

There is also something undeniably sexy about the 22mm Tudor Black Bay strap fitting on the Nassau's 20mm lugs...:think: :-!


----------



## mephisto

AlphaWolf777 said:


> There is also something undeniably sexy about the 22mm Tudor Black Bay strap fitting on the Nassau's 20mm lugs...:think: :-!


looks good. i really like the black bay woven strap. i hate to blaspheme in this forum but i just got back from a trip where i handled a tudor pelagos in the flesh and i'm afraid it's just a matter of when for me and not if!


----------



## JFingers

mephisto said:


> looks good. i really like the black bay woven strap. i hate to blaspheme in this forum but i just got back from a trip where i handled a tudor pelagos in the flesh and i'm afraid it's just a matter of when for me and not if!


Glad I'm not the only one! That matte dial and titanium case seems pretty awesome to me... Don't worry everyone, I still want a Key West and Vantage more!


----------



## White Tuna

I love and want a Pelagos.


----------



## mephisto

in some ways i think the pelagos shares the MKII spirit insofar as it is a well executed technical update of a classic. while the design contains certain elements/nods to the classic tudor sub (the iconic snowflake hands, "rotor self-winding" text, pointed crown guards) the modern execution uses contemporary features that preserve the original intent of a highly technical, no-nonsense dive tool (titanium, lumed bezel, matte finish to reduce reflections under water, clearly legible AR face, ingenious spring tensioned clasp for dive suits or integrated rubber strap, etc, etc).


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Getting back on message today with my *Sea Fighter* Type II, Ser. 032-054...:roll:









-My Best to All-

-Keep Posting those MKII's Men!-

|>|>

_p.s._

-_and, Just for the record_ _btw, I lust after a Pelagos as well, but given my still-growing collection of MKII's- I don't think it will happen_....;-)


----------



## epezikpajoow

The Sea Fighter has been on my wrist sinecure I got it, love it!










Eric


----------



## gamecock111




----------



## TheMeasure

AlphaWolf777 said:


> My beloved Nassau is back on the wrist after a visit to the spa at MWWC being fixed by James under warranty for a stuck reverser issue. No big deal though, thanks to James' expertise and Bill's craftsmanship and quality, this baby was fixed in no time and is back on the wrist now where she belongs ticking away happily! :-! b-)


Glad to hear the Nassau is back & in good health again!


----------



## TheMeasure

One of the many words we can use to describe the look of our MKII's.


----------



## mephisto

staying warm and caffeinated


----------



## gamecock111

Staying in the shadows today


----------



## Plat0

mephisto said:


> staying warm and caffeinated


Man I envy the hell outta you for that capstone.

I wish Bill made a white dialed version...


----------



## Chromejob

AlphaWolf777 said:


> There is also something undeniably sexy about the 22mm Tudor Black Bay strap fitting on the Nassau's 20mm lugs...:think: :-!
> ]


Sexy yes, but you're gonna ruin that strap, I think. :banghead: Best to use a properly fitted 20mm strap.



mephisto said:


> staying warm and caffeinated


OMFG what a gorgeous pic, Bill could/should use it.....

// Tapatalk HD for Android - Nexus 7 //


----------



## 66Cooper

AlphaWolf777 said:


> My beloved Nassau is back on the wrist after a visit to the spa at MWWC being fixed by James under warranty for a stuck reverser issue. No big deal though, thanks to James' expertise and Bill's craftsmanship and quality, this baby was fixed in no time and is back on the wrist now where she belongs ticking away happily! :-! b-)
> 
> There is also something undeniably sexy about the 22mm Tudor Black Bay strap fitting on the Nassau's 20mm lugs...:think: :-!


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Hey!* 

_-I've got to get back to catching up at Project 300- _:-!

Meanwhile.....









It's been either this Sea Fighter _(or the other one)_ ....Lately... :roll:

b-) _It's All Good_... b-)

-Good Thanksgiving Holiday to All-

|>|>


----------



## thejollywatcher

This will have to do until I get my hands on a Nassau...


----------



## mephisto

thanks for the kind words, guys. glad some of you aren't tired of seeing this same watch over and over again hehe. some trivia about the bronze/brown/copper NATO in the last two pics- i wanted a unique brownish NATO as an option to contrast with the admiralty grey/teal NATO i normally have it on. the manufacturer listed the colour as... "chestnut". when i got it, it became obvious that a more accurate name for the colour would have been "purple". despite convincing myself it was more brownish than anything, my wife insisted it was purple and maddeningly enlisted the opinion of everyone in the vicinity to convince me of the same. having already written off my $14 i decided to bleach the strap and see what happened. to my pleasant surprise, the bleach took out all of the purple hue and left it an interesting coppery-brown. just goes to show a little DIY can go a long way!

bit of a change of pace here as i changed my baby out of cloth diapers and on to a steel bracelet for the first time.









sharp eyed viewers do not adjust your screens! no photoshop was used to get this HRV on to a bracelet.









like finding a $20 bill in your pocket, i forgot that i had bought this hadley roma oyster bracelet on a whim _before_ i received the watch. when i finally got the watch i guess it just felt so at home on a NATO that thoughts of the bracelet disappeared. 
nb: diver's extension stowed in the clasp:









diver's extension deployed:









as you can see there is a 2-2.5mm gap in height between the top of the endlink and the bezel. i actually don't mind this since it allows some clearance to get a good hold of the bezel edge to rotate it. you can also see that the bracelet edge of the endlink doesn't sit exactly flush with the lug ends.









borrowed this pic from "sunster" (who isn't as lazy as i am with white-balance) of a non-HRV on an OEM bracelet so you can compare fitment with the above 









well what's the verdict? is an HRV model on a bracelet an abomination like putting a 5517 milsub on a bracelet? does the endlink fitment send your OCD into a tizzy?


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

mephisto said:


> thanks for the kind words, guys.....i forgot that i had bought this hadley roma oyster bracelet on a whim _before_ i received the watch. when i finally got the watch i guess it just felt so at home on a NATO that thoughts of the bracelet disappeared. ... as you can see there is a 2-2.5mm gap in height between the top of the solid endlink and the bezel. i actually don't mind this since it allows some clearance to get a good hold of the bezel edge to rotate it. you can also see that the bracelet edge of the solid endlink doesn't sit exactly flush with the lug ends. ...well what's the verdict? is an HRV model on a bracelet an abomination like putting a 5517 milsub on a bracelet? does the endlink fitment send your OCD into a tizzy?


It's all Good ;-)

- Looks Great from here- b-)

BTW, I am the 'Pie-Man' and cook's helper today - Taking a break near the 'Thanksgiving Cactus'









....and thinking about *Project 300* - :think:

_(-this will serve as a substitute for awhile.....)_

Happy Thanksgiving, All!

|>|>


----------



## Fullers1845

mephisto said:


>


Bracelet fit looks fine. HR bracelets pair surprisingly well with MkII watches. But, dude... those are not solid endlinks.


----------



## mephisto

Fullers1845 said:


> Bracelet fit looks fine. HR bracelets pair surprisingly well with MkII watches. But, dude... those are not solid endlinks.


hah you're right! hollow. i fix.


----------



## Chromejob

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone.












mephisto said:


> ... well what's the verdict? is an HRV model on a bracelet an abomination like putting a 5517 milsub on a bracelet? does the endlink fitment send your OCD into a tizzy?


I personally think a slightly "mismatched" end link gives a classic watch an authentic look. Bracelets weren't always so perfectly matched.

But.... A 5517 on a bracelet?? You'd have to have cut off the fixed bars, and that WOULD be an abomination. :thumbdown:

// Tapatalk HD for Android - Nexus 7 //


----------



## enkidu

Destro Kingston on Stowa leather.


----------



## tmoris

i was in midst of downsizing my collection but as it happens i was unsuccessful and it somehow got upsized

what do you reckon is the addition with the very proud sapphire crystal?


----------



## mlb212

tmoris said:


> i was in midst of downsizing my collection but as it happens i was unsuccessful and it somehow got upsized
> 
> what do you reckon is the addition with the very proud sapphire crystal?


Helson?


----------



## Fullers1845

Everything but the domed sapphire shouts vintage Tradition diver or something similar. Not sure...


----------



## tmoris

this company has been in the watch industry since 1949. this piece is from 2012 when they created a 50 piece limited edition remake of their iconic 1968 military diver's watch that was originally created for the army in 1965. it features an inhouse 3hz movement (actually all their movements are inhouse afaik) and is 6atm waterproof. originally the watch features a plexi while now its sapphire and the movement has hacking as opposed to its 1968 grandad. the watch comes with a reprint of the 1968 warranty and instructions manual and a nice certificate + wooden box.


----------



## mephisto

i got nothing. brain is short circuiting between the superdome, 60 minute bezel and lugs. would have beeb tempted to say 62mas if it weren't for the lugs.


----------



## 66Cooper

Out Black Friday shopping with my trusty Kingston. On my new fav strap, Phoenix 18mm Bond RAF. Does it get any better?


----------



## 66Cooper

Ok, let me clarify. Was speaking of the watch NOT about shopping that part isn't much fun.


----------



## 66Cooper

Ok, let me clarify. Was speaking of the watch NOT about shopping that part isn't much fun.


----------



## Fullers1845

tmoris said:


> this company has been in the watch industry since 1949. this piece is from 2012 when they created a 50 piece limited edition remake of their iconic 1968 military diver's watch that was originally created for the army in 1965. it features an inhouse 3hz movement (actually all their movements are inhouse afaik) and is 6atm waterproof. originally the watch features a plexi while now its sapphire and the movement has hacking as opposed to its 1968 grandad. the watch comes with a reprint of the 1968 warranty and instructions manual and a nice certificate + wooden box.


With those specs, it can only be a... Vostok!


----------



## tmoris

mephisto said:


> i got nothing. brain is short circuiting between the superdome, 60 minute bezel and lugs. would have beeb tempted to say 62mas if it weren't for the lugs.





Fullers1845 said:


> With those specs, it can only be a... Vostok!


no and no 

fullers is closer though (at least geographically)


----------



## 66Cooper

Ok, let me clarify. Was speaking of the watch NOT about shopping that part isn't much fun.


----------



## mdwsta4

Enjoying a drink during Thanksgiving yesterday









and relaxing on the bluffs watching the sunset over the water today









Happy Holidays!!

Cheers,
M


----------



## White Tuna

mdwsta4 said:


> Enjoying a drink during Thanksgiving yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and relaxing on the bluffs watching the sunset over the water today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays!!
> 
> Cheers,
> M


Love the strap. Nice Alden Indy's. At first I was going to say Ravello cordovan because the picture makes it look like the franken stitch but on second look the stitch looks traditional and the creasing does not look like cordovan so I will go with natural chromexcel. I hate to say this but they look a little big on you? I could easily be wrong on that or it may be because you are wearing a dress sock with them? My Indy's are a little large as I am afraid the Trubalance last is not the best fit for me. I have moved on to Darn Tough over the calf wool boot socks and love them.

Of course the Leica looks like a great fit.


----------



## mlb212

mdwsta4 said:


> Enjoying a drink during Thanksgiving yesterday and relaxing on the bluffs watching the sunset over the water today
> 
> Happy Holidays!!
> 
> Cheers,
> M


Nice M2. White Tuna beat me to the chromexcel vs. cordovan comment.


----------



## mdwsta4

Thank you. Yeah, they're the natural chromexcel Indy's. They are a half size down from my normal shoe and fit fine. I tie them fairly loose around my ankles if that's what you're referring to. Not a fan of tight boots wrapped around my ankles (makes me feel like wearing ski boots). Oddly enough, when I wear thick socks they give my right foot blisters, but with dress socks that never happens. Of course, that's fine since I only own one pair of thick socks! 



White Tuna said:


> Love the strap. Nice Alden Indy's. At first I was going to say Ravello cordovan because the picture makes it look like the franken stitch but on second look the stitch looks traditional and the creasing does not look like cordovan so I will go with natural chromexcel. I hate to say this but they look a little big on you? I could easily be wrong on that or it may be because you are wearing a dress sock with them? My Indy's are a little large as I am afraid the Trubalance last is not the best fit for me. I have moved on to Darn Tough over the calf wool boot socks and love them.
> 
> Of course the Leica looks like a great fit.
> View attachment 1297478


Thanks!



mlb212 said:


> Nice M2. White Tuna beat me to the chromexcel vs. cordovan comment.


----------



## Thieuster

The shoes are really nice. I hadn't heard about them before. I used my google-fu to find out where they're sold in Holland... Only one address and the price overhere? About the same as a Nassau: over 700 euros.

Menno


----------



## Tetraflop

@tmoris
Squale ?

Dietmar


----------



## spikynbaby

My kingston with gunny strap , so comfortable.:thumbup:

















Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tmoris

Tetraflop said:


> @tmoris
> Squale ?
> 
> Dietmar


even closer, but no.

Its a Prim - Elton sport watch, here is its google translated description.

Im surprised how much I like its modern vintage patina, it looks very natural:


----------



## cpotters

tmoris said:


> even closer, but no.
> 
> Its a Prim - Elton sport watch, here is


 We very seldom see - or even hear about - PRIM on this side of the pond. They make (or made, I'm not sure) an homage to the very first model SM300 that I really liked, I would love to track one of them down because I'd heard good things about them from a friend. Here's what it looked like -


----------



## tmoris

cpotters said:


> We very seldom see - or even hear about - PRIM on this side of the pond. They make (or made, I'm not sure) an homage to the very first model SM300 that I really liked, I would love to track one of them down because I'd heard good things about them from a friend. Here's what it looked like -


Im not much of a Prim expert but some Orlik models (thats the name of the watch you posted) are still in production, see the current Orlik lineup. Couple of weeks ago one of their 1965 remakes from Prim was available in the sales section of the CZ WIS forum - Chronomag.cz for under $4k.

I think a lot of their current production is of disputable value, but the Elton / Igen sport lineup is to my liking.


----------



## Tetraflop

Nice PRIMs!
The Orlik was very rare + expensive, when available at all.

Vantage today.









Dietmar


----------



## cpotters

Tetraflop said:


> Nice PRIMs!
> The Orlik was very rare + expensive, when available at all.
> 
> Vantage today.
> 
> View attachment 1297798
> 
> 
> Dietmar


VERY nice shagreen strap - always a fan: wears like iron.


----------



## JFingers

spikynbaby said:


> My kingston with gunny strap , so comfortable.:thumbup:


My Kingston on a Gunny strap as well, I wouldn't hesitate to order from him again. Great product, super comfortable.










Along with my redwing iron rangers I got because of this forum...

And Dietmar, that Vantage on that strap is stunning!

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Plat0

What's with the "Yeager style"? I can never get a straight answer to that...

Awesome boots! This forum also made me buy some...


----------



## mlb212

JFingers said:


> Along with my redwing iron rangers I got because of this forum...
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Nothing beats Red Wings. I've had the same pair of Red Wings since I worked in a mine 15 years ago.


----------



## White Tuna

Thieuster said:


> The shoes are really nice. I hadn't heard about them before. I used my google-fu to find out where they're sold in Holland... Only one address and the price overhere? About the same as a Nassau: over 700 euros.
> 
> Menno


I am not sure what they are going for in Holland but I know it is much higher. I do think you may be looking at the cordovan versions if you are looking at 700 euros though. The chromexcel will cost less than the cordovan. Also in Europe you will have some very nice boots available I would consider as well. A lot of British and European shoes cost more over here.



tmoris said:


> even closer, but no.
> 
> Its a Prim - Elton sport watch, here is its google translated description.
> 
> Im surprised how much I like its modern vintage patina, it looks very natural:
> 
> View attachment 1297744


I really like the look of that watch. Very vintage feel. Wear in good health.



Plat0 said:


> What's with the "Yeager style"? I can never get a straight answer to that...
> 
> Awesome boots! This forum also made me buy some...


LOL! I know that there was a picture of Chuck Yeager wearing his watch with the bezel like that but I do not get it personally. But it is nice that we have some bezel diversity.



mdwsta4 said:


> Thank you. Yeah, they're the natural chromexcel Indy's. They are a half size down from my normal shoe and fit fine. I tie them fairly loose around my ankles if that's what you're referring to. Not a fan of tight boots wrapped around my ankles (makes me feel like wearing ski boots). Oddly enough, when I wear thick socks they give my right foot blisters, but with dress socks that never happens. Of course, that's fine since I only own one pair of thick socks!
> 
> Thanks!


Horween Chromexcel has overtaken cordovan as my favorite leather. I believe that Red Wing had some chromexcel boots at one point. I would love to get a pair of Iron Rangers in chromexcel.


----------



## JFingers

Plat0 said:


> What's with the "Yeager style"? I can never get a straight answer to that...
> 
> Awesome boots! This forum also made me buy some...


Plat0,

I wear it "Yeager style" because that's how Gen Yeager wore his, seen in the second picture on Jake's Rolex Blog. As an Air Force pilot myself, it resonates with me. As cool as James Bond is (Connery especially), and as spectacular as his watch is (and obviously, by association, the MKII Kingston), add in one of the most badass pilots on the planet, and it's unavoidable that I replicate the look. It's a long shot for me to break the sound barrier this far along on my career track (just a dumb trash hauler), but it's possible, and while it's nearly impossible to imagine the circumstances of me getting my grubby mitts on a real 6538, I sure can wear my Kingston like Gen Yeager would. Even if it's as close as I'll ever get, it's dang close and damn fine for me. If there was a smiley with aviators and a tumbler of bourbon, I'd post that right here.

As for the boots, they've taken some breaking in, like most good, quality goods, I reckon. At first, I found the foot beds felt really stiff and uncomfortable, but they're getting better.

I hope that was a straight enough answer, it's all I've got.

Blue skies!
-only Jake


----------



## Darwin

So, "Yeager style" is to wear the watch with the bezel rotated so that the red triangle is at 6 o'clock and the 30 minute marker is at 12 o'clock?


----------



## JFingers

Darwin said:


> So, "Yeager style" is to wear the watch with the bezel rotated so that the red triangle is at 6 o'clock and the 30 minute marker is at 12 o'clock?


Affirm. That's all there is to it!

A quick googling confirmed that Mr. Connery wore it that way in From Russia With Love, or at least he did in one scene...


----------



## Plat0

JFingers said:


> Plat0,
> 
> I wear it "Yeager style" because that's how Gen Yeager wore his, seen in the second picture on Jake's Rolex Blog. As an Air Force pilot myself, it resonates with me. As cool as James Bond is (Connery especially), and as spectacular as his watch is (and obviously, by association, the MKII Kingston), add in one of the most badass pilots on the planet, and it's unavoidable that I replicate the look. It's a long shot for me to break the sound barrier this far along on my career track (just a dumb trash hauler), but it's possible, and while it's nearly impossible to imagine the circumstances of me getting my grubby mitts on a real 6538, I sure can wear my Kingston like Gen Yeager would. Even if it's as close as I'll ever get, it's dang close and damn fine for me. If there was a smiley with aviators and a tumbler of bourbon, I'd post that right here.
> 
> As for the boots, they've taken some breaking in, like most good, quality goods, I reckon. At first, I found the foot beds felt really stiff and uncomfortable, but they're getting better.
> 
> I hope that was a straight enough answer, it's all I've got.
> 
> Blue skies!
> -only Jake


Best answer for Yeager style answer ever. Deserves a wiki...


----------



## White Tuna

Thieuster said:


> The shoes are really nice. I hadn't heard about them before. I used my google-fu to find out where they're sold in Holland... Only one address and the price overhere? About the same as a Nassau: over 700 euros.
> 
> Menno





tmoris said:


> even closer, but no.
> 
> Its a Prim - Elton sport watch, here is its google translated description.
> 
> Im surprised how much I like its modern vintage patina, it looks very natural:
> 
> View attachment 1297744





Plat0 said:


> What's with the "Yeager style"? I can never get a straight answer to that...
> 
> Awesome boots! This forum also made me buy some...





mdwsta4 said:


> Thank you. Yeah, they're the natural chromexcel Indy's. They are a half size down from my normal shoe and fit fine. I tie them fairly loose around my ankles if that's what you're referring to. Not a fan of tight boots wrapped around my ankles (makes me feel like wearing ski boots). Oddly enough, when I wear thick socks they give my right foot blisters, but with dress socks that never happens. Of course, that's fine since I only own one pair of thick socks!
> 
> Thanks!





JFingers said:


> Plat0,
> 
> I wear it "Yeager style" because that's how Gen Yeager wore his, seen in the second picture on Jake's Rolex Blog. As an Air Force pilot myself, it resonates with me. As cool as James Bond is (Connery especially), and as spectacular as his watch is (and obviously, by association, the MKII Kingston), add in one of the most badass pilots on the planet, and it's unavoidable that I replicate the look. It's a long shot for me to break the sound barrier this far along on my career track (just a dumb trash hauler), but it's possible, and while it's nearly impossible to imagine the circumstances of me getting my grubby mitts on a real 6538, I sure can wear my Kingston like Gen Yeager would. Even if it's as close as I'll ever get, it's dang close and damn fine for me. If there was a smiley with aviators and a tumbler of bourbon, I'd post that right here.
> 
> As for the boots, they've taken some breaking in, like most good, quality goods, I reckon. At first, I found the foot beds felt really stiff and uncomfortable, but they're getting better.
> 
> I hope that was a straight enough answer, it's all I've got.
> 
> Blue skies!
> -only Jake


----------



## Thieuster

> I am not sure what they are going for in Holland but I know it is much higher. I do think you may be looking at the cordovan versions if you are looking at 700 euros though. The chromexcel will cost less than the cordovan. Also in Europe you will have some very nice boots available I would consider as well. A lot of British and European shoes cost more over here.


Yes we do have a few old fashioned shoemakers. One of them, Van Bommel, even sells them to the rich and famous of this world. At a price...

This man not only wears a Rolex, but he's a customer of Van Bommel as well...









I am pretty sure... that most of his people can not afford them... (Pic is from Jake's Rolex Blog and I 've posted it here to keep 'in tune' with the watch-related subject of this thread)

Menno


----------



## JFingers

Atonement for the non-MKII related content posted above, let's get back on track:










Get it?! On track? Ha, I win... This is on the way up to the Loch Leven lakes just south of Truckee, CA. It's a series of three alpine lakes around 6800-7000'. We made it up to the middle one before stopping for lunch. What's better than a pulled pork sandwich? A backcountry pulled pork sandwich!










The lakes were already starting to freeze over, and the trail got a little slick with snow near the top. Well worth it, especially since we only saw 10 people in 5 hours of hiking. Oh, and the view was OK, too, I suppose:










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## mephisto

winding up the rubber bands


----------



## Plat0

Quick dirty shot of my current favorite things. Extra points for those who know what my notes were about.


----------



## cpotters

mephisto said:


> winding up the rubber bands


Crazy how you found a hub for your turbine plades that looks like it came off of an oversized Bulova Astronaut. Coincidence? I think not......


----------



## johnp123

Notes are about AR-15s. Noveske makes good guns.


----------



## gwold

On Gunny.


----------



## gamecock111




----------



## mephisto

always classic canvas. ready for anything 









;-)


----------



## mlb212

gwold said:


> On Gunny.


I quite like this. I've noticed there isn't much space between the case and the lug spring bar on the fulcrum, did you have to special order the gunny to fit? Which gunny is this?


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

A grey and dreary day here..... :roll:

The *Paradive* meets the requirement today...... b-)









Great-Looking MKII's people!

-Keep posting 'em-

-Best-

|>|>


----------



## gwold

mlb212 said:


> I quite like this. I've noticed there isn't much space between the case and the lug spring bar on the fulcrum, did you have to special order the gunny to fit? Which gunny is this?


This is the Blacksteel, without special order. This strap is folded over to get the thickness, so maybe that's why it fit--the leather behind the bar is just one layer thick. Held to a light, that one layer does touch, barely, the case. No need to force it through though. Installing the strap was easy.









[Edit: Apologies for the crappy picture. It looked bearable on the little, phone screen. Maybe I can do better with the real camera this weekend.]

FWIW I did get the extra interior padding in the strap too. I like that added dimension in the strap.

Greg


----------



## mlb212

gwold said:


> This is the Blacksteel, without special order. This strap is folded over to get the thickness, so maybe that's why it fit--the leather behind the bar is just one layer thick. Held to a light, that one layer does touch, barely, the case. No need to force it through though. Installing the strap was easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Edit: Apologies for the crappy picture. It looked bearable on the little, phone screen. Maybe I can do better with the real camera this weekend.]
> 
> FWIW I did get the extra interior padding in the strap too. I like that added dimension in the strap.
> 
> Greg


Thanks Greg, I have been nervous ordering any custom straps for my fulcrum as most wont fit in the case/lug space. This Blacksteel might do the trick.


----------



## JFingers

mephisto said:


>


Is that what I think it is back there? You're killin me, smalls!

Blue skies,
-only Jake


----------



## Chromejob

Plat0 said:


> What's with the "Yeager style"? I can never get a straight answer to that...


_I believe I coined that when_[1] I found a portrait pic of then COL Yeager wearing what looks like a 6538 with red bezel index at 6 o'clock. Connery wore the Bond 6538 (Cubby Broccoli's according to myth) this way in FROM RUSSIA WITH LOVE, but with the match of Yeager's to many forum brothers' choice of Kinston config (and the Nassau design), it caught on.

[1] *WRONG. I posted the pic back in February from Jake's Rolex World (thought it was earlier...) and shortly after Jfingers starting saying, "Yeager style!" As one of our active flyboys, I grant him full honors. * (Shortly later, Gman54 posted lovely pics of his DLC'ed Kingston on an Avirex flight jacket with the bezel pip at 6, further cementing the association.) ... Sorry, James, you made off with a Lektor coding device and Tatiana, but Chuck broke the mother-effin' sound barrier.....

Picture ~= 1000 words....



















BTW, wearing a 5512 or 5513 homage (Kingston and Nassau permitted B-) ) on your RIGHT wrist would be McQueen style.

// Tapatalk HD for Android - Nexus 7 //


----------



## mephisto

JFingers said:


> Is that what I think it is back there? You're killin me, smalls!












can't believe how much bigger it looks in this pic. must be a bit of forced perspective going on. between the trick bracelet and warmth of the Ti, the pelagos wears a lot subtler than it appears to be in the pic. wife says she still likes the LRRP more and i'm inclined to agree


----------



## cpotters

Wow, I gotta tell ya. if I didn't own a Capstone LRRP I NEVER would have guessed the Pelagos was that big....


----------



## heebs

cpotters said:


> Wow, I gotta tell ya. if I didn't own a Capstone LRRP I NEVER would have guessed the Pelagos was that big....


Agreed. That pretty much ruins the Pelagos for me. I guess I'll just have to stick with my LRRP!


----------



## mephisto

the dimensions are... not insignificant, shall we say, but in all honesty it wears similarly/less substantially than the LRRP owing to the lightness of the Ti. as i mentioned the pelagos was sitting higher off the table in the above pic due to the way the bracelet articulates (as opposed to the LRRP which sat flat on the clasp) so it's not quite as hulking as it may appear. i had reservations about the size before i pulled the trigger and visited to the AD to try it on. the lightness really put any size worries to bed and i would recommend test driving one if you have the chance. it won't be right for everyone but don't discount it without handling it in the flesh

here is a side by side:









some good comparison pics (nb the same bracelet elevation effect happening below)
(not my pics)

















src: https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/used-rolex-sub-new-tudor-pelagos-812886-2.html

finally, for your consideration:


----------



## TheDude

I love the Pelagos. I have said all along that should have been the direction Rolex went with the SeaDweller instead of what they did. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## lipjin

Kingston on a NATO leather strap


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think:

Tonight I'm learning how to use our new camera..... :-s

One thing leads to another, you know.... ;-)

I've got the Sea Fighter on.... b-)









:think: _This new one has a lot of possibilities....







_

_(the camera that is....)_ ;-)

With the older lenses that I can now use again, :-!

I'll have to learn how to *focus* all over again .... :roll:









It's great to see the new owners and their MKII's in the posts above :-!

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## curt941




----------



## heebs

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think:
> 
> Tonight I'm learning how to use our new camera..... :-s
> 
> One thing leads to another, you know.... ;-)
> 
> I've got the Sea Fighter on.... b-)
> 
> View attachment 1308634
> 
> 
> :think: _This new one has a lot of possibilities....
> 
> View attachment 1308635
> _
> 
> _(the camera that is....)_ ;-)
> 
> With the older lenses that I can now use again, :-!
> 
> I'll have to learn how to *focus* all over again .... :roll:
> 
> View attachment 1308636
> 
> 
> It's great to see the new owners and their MKII's in the posts above :-!
> 
> -My Best to All-
> 
> |>|>


OH. WOW! Congrats on the Df!! I've been following that one closely and I'm looking forward to hearing some real world reports on it. Having put in my time with the older Nikons (F2, FM2, F3, F100), I am definitely intrigued by the layout of the New one.

Again, wow.

Here's a few of my old mantelpieces. I dust them off occasionally and run a roll of XP2 through them.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

***** said:


> OH. WOW! Congrats on the Df!! I've been following that one closely and I'm looking forward to hearing some real world reports on it. Having put in my time with the older Nikons (F2, FM2, F3, F100), I am definitely intrigued by the layout of the New one.
> 
> Again, wow.
> 
> Here's a few of my old mantelpieces. I dust them off occasionally and run a roll of XP2 through them.


Wow! yerself! That's a nice herd, *****. 

I have a slightly smaller and maybe more diverse collection, including Nikonos I (my first 35mm camera), II, III, and Nikonos IV, 2 Nikkormats, 1 FE, and an early 70's F2 with a DP-2 finder. My lovely wife has an FG-20 that hasn't been used in 25 years - I'm almost afraid to look inside it - eewwww. :roll:

So we read about the Df in early November, about a day after it was announced, and placed our order almost immediately after.

It is not a classic mechanical Nikon -- but for the features it has, the heft, the feel, the convenience of immediately having control and feedback without scrolling through menus....well - My advice is to get close to one and try it out - I am surprised and pleased. This is truly the camera to complete my total transition to digital. The convenience of having a wide ISO or EV range that is changeable on-the-fly and the superb low-light capabilities of this camera have totally convinced me. And, all of our old AI lenses are great! Total control over each aspect immediately - It is the best of both worlds that way! b-) It has a flip-up meter-coupling aperture index tab that allows the use of the oldest f-mount lenses in extreme manual mode. I am working up to trying a couple of my older ones just to check that out, but really - I've only got four of those old Nikkors: - a 28mm f2.8, a 35mm f1.4, a 50mm f1.4 and a 105mm f2.5. All of the others are either AI or AIS or were converted. So far all that I have tried have functioned perfectly with the camera.

_(I have been at this all morning and have to take a break to re-charge the battery and eat.)_ ;-)

You must find somewhere or someone that has got one and try it out.

-Best-

|>|>


----------



## TheDude

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think:
> 
> Tonight I'm learning how to use our new camera..... :-s
> 
> One thing leads to another, you know.... ;-)
> 
> I've got the Sea Fighter on.... b-)
> 
> View attachment 1308634
> 
> 
> :think: _This new one has a lot of possibilities....
> 
> View attachment 1308635
> _
> 
> _(the camera that is....)_ ;-)
> 
> With the older lenses that I can now use again, :-!
> 
> I'll have to learn how to *focus* all over again .... :roll:
> 
> View attachment 1308636
> 
> 
> It's great to see the new owners and their MKII's in the posts above :-!
> 
> -My Best to All-
> 
> |>|>


Oooh, Df! Nice. How is it? I have a D800 and I am a bit intrigued by the Df.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

TheDude said:


> Oooh, Df! Nice. How is it? I have a D800 and I am a bit intrigued by the Df.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Hey Dude - 

-See my post above-

*It's totally awesome!*

I can't compare it to the newer cameras, but in many ways, the controls and the lay-out are familiar to me. I had spent most of my film camera time in the late 70's and early 80's with a Nikon FE with motor drive - I actually still have it. I had also used the F2 extensively and prior to that Nikkormats and I started with the 35mm underwater rangefinder camera, the Nikonos I. I like the old mechanical cameras, and never seriously thought about switching to high-end digital until this camera became available.

:think:

_(The Nikonos I was the perfect knockabout, no-batteries-needed, straight mechanical and bullet-proof (almost) camera I've ever seen. They would survive being buried in the side run-out of a minor avalanche (mine did, along with me), submerged in mud and water (been there, done that, left the tee-shirt) do-it-all-and-keep-going-est camera ever! Now if someone could find a way to graft a digital sensor inside one....) _

But I digress..... Anyway, this Df can use my entire collection of Nikkor lenses, some of which date to the early 1960's (for crying-out-loud) and include a 16mm fisheye, ultra-wide-angles and teles to 500mm and tele-zooms, and even a 500mm reflex lens! All work with this camera! Between my wife and I, this adds up to a total of 15 lenses or so to choose from, that we have had for years and can now use again with digital!

So, find your way to your nearest dealer and try it out. Until you hold it in your hand and shoot some pictures and hear that satisfying shutter-mirror ker-plunk sound (that reminds so much of the F2 and the FE) - you just have to experience it. It is so satisfying......I could go on and on....gotta get back to learning these new features. When we have the next halfway-decent aurora show here, I'm going to be ready and waiting! 

-Best-

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

I have received another of Jim Madrid's fabulous bolt-action pens from MaxMadCo. Simplicity, strength, classic functional beauty.

Like another Limited Edition I have here..... ;-)

_*Kingston*_

_(L34-163/300 - Exclusive Limited Edition of only 300 watches)
_








The Bolt-Action pen is one of the "Bronze Series" - there may not be others!

Get 'em while you can - They're Great!

-Best-

|>|>


----------



## gamecock111

Stingray on leather nato


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: _(Remembering how difficult it can be to one-hand a 35mm DSLR with a 55mm macro-lens......)_ :roll:

The *Sea Fighter* 032-054 b-)









-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## Thieuster

This one today. An older pic... a lot warmer back then!

Have a great weekend!

Menno









(And this one just for the fun of it):


----------



## beanflys

Another day at work with my trusty timepiece! Thanks Bill for the wonderful watches!


----------



## JFingers

beanflys said:


> Another day at work with my trusty timepiece! Thanks Bill for the wonderful watches!


Since we're showing off:










Why is there green above us and blue below us? Because it's two bro's out monkeying around on a Friday afternoon!

Now we're looking for boats to strafe...










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Galpo

Another show-off but of the King(ston) himself







Have a great W/E all

Through iPhone


----------



## gwold

Galpo said:


>


I like the look on that mesh.


----------



## Time Collector

I put on this old thing today.


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## heebs

TheMeasure said:


>


That's a stunner. What kind of strap is that??


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Enjoying a quiet and peaceful night here after a light snow..... 









_(apologies for the shaky moonlit Lume shot...)_ :roll:









of my bead-blasted, _'worn-every-single-day'_ *Sea Fighter* b-)









I hope that You and Yours may enjoy Peace in this Season as well.

-Best-

|>|>

p.s. *Fulcrums* - _A limited number available for order; Get Your Order in if You want one....._


----------



## TheMeasure

***** said:


> That's a stunner. What kind of strap is that??


Thanks *****. It's an inexpensive Nato I found off of Cheapest Nato Straps. Definitely higher quality straps out there but this girl's prices are hard to beat! Color is desert brown & has aged nicely with wear. I'm in no way affiliated with the company but have always been pleased with my purchases from here.


----------



## TheMeasure

Q & D... but you can see more of the strap


----------



## mephisto

Settling into the nightwatch


----------



## Lolo88

At work


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Felt like taking some pics of my beloved one-and-only this morning. (I'm not quite a one-watch man yet, got two left to sell). Yes, that's right folks, I am only keeping my MkII Nassau. To me, it is THE watch.

I took advantage of the overcast day to experiment a bit with different lighting. This watch never ceases to amaze me with it's beauty and intricacy. I'm sure there's no need to explain, as MkII owners, we just know. b-)

Mr. Red Triangle. 










I LOVE the rhodium hour and minute hands and the white seconds hand...they're so beautiful...










Direct sunlight has an interesting effect on the dial...


















I love seeing the thickness of the lume markers from this angle...










There's something about a high-dome crystal, coin edge bezel, clean case lines, lug holes, and a shoulderless crown from this angle that really gets my gears going...










Perfection. Just _one_ of Bill's masterpieces that I feel truly humbled each day, to own.


















Yes, I wear her on a Tudor BB strap. No, I don't have a Tudor BB. Do I want one? Nope, I like my Nassau better. I just like the Tudor strap in general for it's fantastic design and comfort/fit. Even if it wasn't Tudor branded I would still love it to bits.

(You'd think from the wording I used in this post that this is an unveil or something. No, I've had her since early this year; this is just how great I feel and how amazed I am by the Nassau each day that I wear it). Hope you enjoyed the photos! :-!


----------



## heatscore

AlphaWolf, your post is so intriguing because as it happens, I have a Nassau in the mail on its way to me as we speak. Hopefully it arrives before the holidays so I too can "just know."

Thanks for the pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaWolf777

heatscore said:


> AlphaWolf, your post is so intriguing because as it happens, I have a Nassau in the mail on its way to me as we speak. Hopefully it arrives before the holidays to I too can "just know."
> 
> Thanks for the pics.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you liked them!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Sea Fighter!*

_(the other one)_









-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## gamecock111

LRRP just might be my fav.


----------



## curt941

I think I found a replacement for my LRRPs....


----------



## Plat0

curt941 said:


> I think I found a replacement for my LRRPs....


Is that a new acquisition?


----------



## curt941




----------



## POR901

curt941 said:


> I think I found a replacement for my LRRPs....


The Kingston and Nassau look great Curtis.....I hope you wear them in good health. Thanks for the easy transaction.


----------



## TheDude

The beauty and perfection that is Kingston...









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarasate




----------



## Chromejob

During this holiday season, please resist the temptation to photograph your watch(es) while operating a motor vehicle. Pull over to a safe place, 'kay?

</rostrum>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

(This One.....) b-)

























Re-appreciating the way the gilt and gloss interplays with the light.....

I never grow tired of it....

Happy Holidays to All!

-Best-

|>|>


----------



## heebs

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> (This One.....) b-)
> 
> View attachment 1320899
> 
> 
> Re-appreciating the way the gilt and gloss interplays with the light.....
> 
> I never grow tired of it....
> 
> Happy Holidays to All!
> 
> -Best-
> 
> |>|>


I'm not much for gilt, but that's a stunning photo of a beautiful watch. Well done, sir!


----------



## White Tuna

Chromejob said:


> During this holiday season, please resist the temptation to photograph your watch(es) while operating a motor vehicle. Pull over to a safe place, 'kay?
> 
> </rostrum>


Does this include ships and aircraft? :-d


----------



## cpotters

Rainy day as I find myself walking the streets of Hoboken with some old friends.....Arthur's Steakhouse (ah!) followed by espresso at La Isla. I know the watch can get a little wet.... Not a bad day!


----------



## Plat0

Just parked after some "spirited" driving through the open highways of SoCal. A warm Christmas eve (76degrees) with cool winds and an addition to my MKII collection; a beautiful thing.


----------



## JFingers

Plat0 said:


> Just parked after some "spirited" driving through the open highways of SoCal. A warm Christmas eve (76degrees) with cool winds and an addition to my MKII collection; a beautiful thing.


It was only 63* up here in NorCal... But I just got a new to me MKII that looks similar to yours! Great acquisition!










Merry Christmas, everyone! 
Wear your MKII's in the best of health this holiday season, 
-only Jake

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Hey, Big Congratulations to you two new Vantage owners.... :-!

And Merry Christmas (Eve) to All- 

_(dressing up the LRRP..........)_









_(and on the wrist....Very Comfortable)_









May this Season bring You Peace, and may You see Prosperity of Good Spirit....

-My Best to All-

_*Merry Christmas!*_

|>|>


----------



## thejollywatcher




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Hey All- 

Holiday Stylin'..... ;-)

_(Dressed in Black)_ b-)

















Happy Holidays to All- :-d

-Best-

|>|>


----------



## JFingers

Burger and torpedo ipa at the Sierra Nevada brewery... Sooo delicious!










That kangaroo leather nato is my favorite strap so far.

-only Jake


----------



## mlb212

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> View attachment 1324380


OmegaCosmicMan, What strap is this?


----------



## Chromejob

White Tuna said:


> Does this include ships and aircraft? :-d


If you can "pull over" in your aircraft,..... :thumbup: 

"Real men don't do hover checks"



mlb212 said:


> OmegaCosmicMan, What strap is this?


Looks like a Hirsch Medici (aka Mobile), curved end nappa leather. I love mine...

// Tapatalk HD for Android - Nexus 7 //


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

mlb212 said:


> OmegaCosmicMan, What strap is this?


Chromejob is close; It is a Hirsch MOBILE Leonardo from WatchObsessionUK. I don't know if these are still available - It is a very nice strap.

-Best-

|>|>


----------



## Chromejob

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Chromejob is close; It is a Hirsch MOBILE Leonardo from WatchObsessionUK. I don't know if these are still available - It is a very nice strap...


The _Medici/Mobile_ (you'll find both names used) is very nice, smooth soft nappa, the opposite of what you'd think goes on a rugged, water-environment dive watch. I bought it to go with a "racing" watch to suggest sports car interior leather.

(Another post.)(a pic)(another pic)

I think they discontinued it but IIRC WatchObsession developed something similar.... Gary P. (WatchObsession) is on the forums if anyone would care to PM him (see link to his post in last paragraph).

I think we've dived off-topic at depth long enough,[1] time to surface. Watch your timing bezel, folks..... 

[1] Though my Steinhart OBDLC is sporting a MK II sweep second hand to complement the SM300 hour/min sword hands.


----------



## Darwin

I got a Hirsch Medici Leonardo strap on deployant with my Kingston. Nice strap but I'm buggered if I can figure out how to get a spring bar through the holes provided! OK, cards on the table, I've found instructions here, but haven't put them to use yet... Hmmm... might look good on my Tudor Prince Oysterdate.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Darwin said:


> I got a Hirsch Medici Leonardo strap on deployant with my Kingston. Nice strap but I'm buggered if I can figure out how to get a spring bar through the holes provided! OK, cards on the table, I've found instructions here, but haven't put them to use yet... Hmmm... might look good on my Tudor Prince Oysterdate.


:think: Two things that may help you..... 

1) I think the springbar originally provided with these straps is smaller in diameter that the stock item, so a larger diameter or fatter springbar won't pass through one of the two holes in the rhombus-shaped-cross-section insert in the end of the strap.

2) You should be able to push that rhombus-shaped-cross-section insert out and rotate it to change the position of those two holes in order to get a tight fit into the watch-lug-recess on the case. It takes a bit of fiddling (in my experience) to get it to fit properly so that it looks right (to me anyway). Sometimes the rhombus-shaped-cross-section insert seems to be stuck and it can take a bit of force to push it through to get it it out.

I bought this black one for my Vantage but it gets moved around from watch to watch too. I had it on my vintage Datejust and then the crown pulled out of my Datejust the other day - bummed me out severely, :-( (so now I'll have to find someone I can trust with that.) :roll:

Good Luck with Yours!! ;-)

-Best-

|>|>

_p.s.- Great Link BTW, covers it all completely - Thanks!_


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

(Caught - catching up with my reading....)

*Paradive*









Enjoy your MKII's - Keep Posting!

-Best-

|>|>


----------



## Chromejob

Darwin said:


> I got a Hirsch Medici Leonardo strap on deployant with my Kingston. Nice strap but I'm buggered if I can figure out how to get a spring bar through the holes provided! OK, cards on the table, I've found instructions here, but haven't put them to use yet... Hmmm... might look good on my Tudor Prince Oysterdate.


You need 1.2mm bars. You should also find the Hirsch sizing tool to properly adjust the spring bar inserts. Essentially, you want the bottom soft edge of the curved end as close and cozy to the case+caseback as possible so the strap doesnt pivot around much.

The previous owner probably (?) did this.










http://chromejob.com/watchuseek/leonardo_instructions.pdf

// Tapatalk HD for Android - Nexus 7 //


----------



## Darwin

Thank you, OmegaCosmicMan and Chromejob. The Hirsch is fitted to the Kingston but I can't bring myself to take the Kingston off the rivet Oyster, so have been trying to think what to do with the leather strap. I have no shortage of candidates for it, just a lot of difficulty making a decision and finding the time to do it! Thank you, Chromejob for the link to the pdf instructions.Sadly, I get a page not found warning when I click on it.


----------



## Time Collector

MkII milsub


----------



## Chromejob

Darwin said:


> Thank you, OmegaCosmicMan and Chromejob. The Hirsch is fitted to the Kingston but I can't bring myself to take the Kingston off the rivet Oyster, so have been trying to think what to do with the leather strap. I have no shortage of candidates for it, just a lot of difficulty making a decision and finding the time to do it! Thank you, Chromejob for the link to the pdf instructions.Sadly, I get a page not found warning when I click on it.


Well, if you dont want it..... ;-)

Link fixed, try again.

// Tapatalk HD for Android - Nexus 7 //


----------



## Darwin

Ha ha - got it! Thank you, Chromejob!


----------



## Lolo88

Waiting for new year!


----------



## sarasate




----------



## White Tuna

sarasate said:


> View attachment 1330044


GREAT picture!


----------



## Plat0

First sunset of the year with Kingston.


----------



## chriscentro

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> (This One.....) b-)
> 
> View attachment 1320895
> 
> 
> View attachment 1320899
> 
> 
> View attachment 1320903
> 
> 
> Re-appreciating the way the gilt and gloss interplays with the light.....
> 
> I never grow tired of it....
> 
> Happy Holidays to All!
> 
> -Best-
> 
> |>|>


This is just so beautiful.


----------



## Fullers1845

Kingston on a newly acquired Horween Shell Cordovan strap. (Sure is hard to balance, though! ;-)|>)


----------



## sarasate

Phoenix Admiarlty grey nato.... this is what I've been looking for!


----------



## White Tuna

sarasate said:


> Phoenix Admiarlty grey nato.... this is what I've been looking for!


That's nice.


----------



## zeli9

sarasate said:


> Phoenix Admiarlty grey nato.... this is what I've been looking for!
> 
> View attachment 1333475


Can you tell your wrist size? The watch looks rather big on your wrist, but perhaps it's the angle.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Sea Fighter b-)

(Type 2 on MKII Rubber Strap)









Enjoy Your MKII's Today... 

...and Hope that All of You in the Eastern US and Canada make it through your 'Arctic Blast' in good shape......

:think: (It's 42 degrees F. here today.) :roll:

-Best-

|>|>


----------



## heebs

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Sea Fighter b-)
> 
> (Type 2 on MKII Rubber Strap)
> 
> View attachment 1335025
> 
> 
> Enjoy Your MKII's Today...
> 
> ...and Hope that All of You in the Eastern US and Canada make it through your 'Arctic Blast' in good shape......
> 
> :think: (It's 42 degrees F. here today.) :roll:
> 
> -Best-
> 
> |>|>


42???? We are warming up to 0F here today. Was around -15 this morning (-27C or so) but warming up to well above freezing tomorrow. The weather shifts here are insane.


----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## curt941

The one on the left.


----------



## sarasate

zeli9 said:


> Can you tell your wrist size? The watch looks rather big on your wrist, but perhaps it's the angle.


 Mine is flat 6"-6.25" depending on the weather. Actually, it's one of the smallest divers I have ;-), and it fits perfectly to my wrist IMHO.


----------



## JFingers

curt941 said:


> The one on the left.


Curt941, how does your LRRP wear compared to your Kingston/Nassau? I'm looking to pick one up soon, if I'm lucky and can make some funds appear  My Kingston is still my favorite watch, and my recently acquired Vantage is second, so it's obvious I like the smaller 40-39mm cases. Is there a major difference in size between your LRRP and Kingston (besides the published sizes), how do they compare?

Blue skies!
-only Jake


----------



## mephisto

decisions...


----------



## Darwin

Hi Jake,

I have both an LRRP and a Kingston. I'd say the Kingston, like the Rolex Subs it references, wears a bit larger than it's ~40mm while the LRRP wears smaller than its ~42mm... 
Here are some crappy cell phone pics of the two side by side followed by some pics of each on my 7.25" wrist (@3" across):

Side by side: 

LRRP: 

Kingson: 



JFingers said:


> Curt941, how does your LRRP wear compared to your Kingston/Nassau? I'm looking to pick one up soon, if I'm lucky and can make some funds appear  My Kingston is still my favorite watch, and my recently acquired Vantage is second, so it's obvious I like the smaller 40-39mm cases. Is there a major difference in size between your LRRP and Kingston (besides the published sizes), how do they compare?
> Blue skies!
> -only Jake


----------



## slivver71

Blackwater TAD edition...


----------



## heebs

Darwin said:


> Hi Jake,
> 
> I have both an LRRP and a Kingston. I'd say the Kingston, like the Rolex Subs it references, wears a bit larger than it's ~40mm while the LRRP wears smaller than its ~42mm...
> Here are some crappy cell phone pics of the two side by side followed by some pics of each on my 7.25" wrist (@3" across):
> 
> Side by side:
> 
> LRRP:
> 
> Kingson:


I have a Nassau and a LRRP. I find the Nassau does wear a little larger than 39mm on the wrist but it's still decently light. The LRRP is on the verge of being big for my girly wrist but I find it's much taller and heftier than the Nassau. Here are some side by side pics I took awhile back:


----------



## Blurter

Sea Fighter back from a bezel repair and relume at IWW. Very happy to have it back. See how it even has its own aura going on in this picture? Spooky......


----------



## Lolo88




----------



## AlphaWolf777

I love this picture.


----------



## JFingers

Thanks, Darwin and *****, we'll see what happens...

Until then, back to our regularly scheduled program :










Vantage on kangaroo nato. A most comfortable combination.

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## curt941




----------



## Time Collector




----------



## heebs

JFingers said:


> Thanks, Darwin and *****, we'll see what happens...
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Pretty sure we know how this is going to end up...

Nice work on securing that Vantage!


----------



## Chromejob

mephisto said:


> decisions...


Crazy Woman, WY? Helluva name for a navaid.... :-D


----------



## rmasso

curt941 said:


>


Where, how and who did you get the cyclops? Is that a new crystal or you just added the cyclops? Looks cool. 
Rich


----------



## mephisto

Chromejob said:


> Crazy Woman, WY? Helluva name for a navaid.... :-D


heh sure is

The Legend of Crazy Woman Creek - Crazy Woman Water


----------



## curt941

rmasso said:


> Where, how and who did you get the cyclops? Is that a new crystal or you just added the cyclops? Looks cool.
> Rich


I bought the watch off of ebay and the previous owner had the cyclops installed by a watchmaker. However, I believe there is a guy on here who sells cyclops kits (cyclops and UV glue) and I don't think it would be too hard to install.


----------



## rmasso

curt941 said:


> I bought the watch off of ebay and the previous owner had the cyclops installed by a watchmaker. However, I believe there is a guy on here who sells cyclops kits (cyclops and UV glue) and I don't think it would be too hard to install.


Cool, thanks for the info. Looks neat. Definitely gives it a more vintage RLX look.
Rich


----------



## JFingers

Kingston - still my favorite watch. Simply stunning.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## JFingers

It's just that kind of day... Vantage on Gunny with a sleeping Nelly-bell.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Darwin

^love the dog in the background! My pug often sleeps like that and I never think to get a picture. Nelly is very cute.


----------



## curt941




----------



## Lolo88

Nice emerson above!

Today as usually paradive day date. I think it is the best every day watch.


----------



## curt941




----------



## Quotron

curt941 said:


> (snip)


Great looking strap, where is it from?


----------



## curt941

It's from a seller on ebay named "squinky"


----------



## curt941




----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## Plat0

The Sea Fighter... Fighting for wrist time vs Kingston and Vantage.


----------



## cpotters

Just back from Vieques and Old San Juan....these boys went along for the ride. I wore them yesterday and the day before: does that count?


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

cpotters said:


> Just back from Vieques and Old San Juan....these boys went along for the ride. I wore them yesterday and the day before: does that count?


__________________________

:think: Ummmmm......... b-)

Yeah! |>|>


----------



## heebs

This bad boy today.


----------



## Addy711

Just back from James at MWWC. Had some cosmetic work and was regulated, looking and running like new!


----------



## TheDude

Addy711 said:


> Just back from James at MWWC. Had some cosmetic work and was regulated, looking and running like new!
> View attachment 1348216


What was done cosmetically? Looks very good BTW!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Addy711

TheDude said:


> What was done cosmetically? Looks very good BTW!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks!

The Vantage had a ding in the bezel that could not be polished out. So it's a new case (minus the back), crystal and gaskets, James @ MWWC also polished and brushed the bracelet for me. I missed out on buying a new Vantage, but this is for all intents and purposes a new watch for me, so I'm a happy camper.


----------



## TheDude

Addy711 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The Vantage had a ding in the bezel that could not be polished out. So it's a new case (minus the back), crystal and gaskets, James @ MWWC also polished and brushed the bracelet for me. I missed out on buying a new Vantage, but this is for all intents and purposes a new watch for me, so I'm a happy camper.


Wait what?? You mean the bezel on the Vantage isn't replaceable? It's a new case if the bezel gets rough??

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Addy711

TheDude said:


> Wait what?? You mean the bezel on the Vantage isn't replaceable? It's a new case if the bezel gets rough??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Yeah, in my email exchange with Bill he said the bezels are pressed in and not designed to come off after they are installed.


----------



## TheDude

Addy711 said:


> Yeah, in my email exchange with Bill he said the bezels are pressed in and not designed to come off after they are installed.


Wow, that's really jacked. That bezel is a real scratch and ding magnet.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

Here's mine from today. Stopped for a great lunch and a great view in Canmore today. Nice day for the drive out to the Rockies.


----------



## Quotron

***** said:


> Here's mine from today. Stopped for a great lunch and a great view in Canmore today. Nice day for the drive out to the Rockies.
> 
> (snip)


Oh man that bezel looks great! Innis & Gunn? I quite like their beer, the rum cask aged version is really awesome


----------



## Neily_San

One of each ...



















... obviously.

Enjoy. 
;-D
Neily


----------



## JFingers

Neily_San said:


> One of each ...
> 
> ... obviously.
> 
> Enjoy.
> ;-D
> Neily


Yeager style! They look great!

Blue skies,
-only jake


----------



## Chromejob

Neily_San said:


>


FROM RUSSIA WITH LOVE style (ignoring strap) ...!


----------



## TheDude

This guy today.










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Checking in with one 1958 classic (Steve McQueen's Porsche 356A 1600) with another 1958'ish classic (MK II homage to late 1950s Rollie).










More pics of the car:

Photos: 1958 Type 356A Speedster | Phenomenal Porsches Owned by Janis Joplin, Steve McQueen, and Ralph Lauren | Vanity Fair
Porsche by Design: Seducing Speed | North Carolina Museum of Art


----------



## sarasate




----------



## JFingers

Motorcycle ride, in January, no big deal...









Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Thieuster

For the last few days now:









Menno


----------



## TheDude

Chromejob said:


> Checking in with one 1958 classic (Steve McQueen's Porsche 356A 1600 roadster) with another 1958'ish classic (MK II homage to late 1950s Rollie).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics of the car:
> 
> Photos: 1958 Type 356A Speedster | Phenomenal Porsches Owned by Janis Joplin, Steve McQueen, and Ralph Lauren | Vanity Fair
> Porsche by Design: Seducing Speed | North Carolina Museum of Art


Nice car. My buddy's dad has a concourse winning 356 Speedster which is just a joy to look at.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

Kingston #151 on Kangaroo Charcoal NATO. This may be the most comfortable strap I've ever worn!


----------



## JFingers

The fruit/burrito of my labor/200 mile ride on my recently tuned 1975 R75/6 to Napa and back. Life is just so tough sometimes...










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Time Collector

Wearing my Mil Sub LRRP , while in Lake Tahoe, NV for the weekend, They could really use some snow up there.


----------



## Plat0

Sorry if my earlier post offended anybody.


----------



## Mudbone

JFingers said:


> The fruit/burrito of my labor/200 mile ride on my recently tuned 1975 R75/6 to Napa and back. Life is just so tough sometimes...
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


I would love to see the bike. Pics anywhere?


----------



## Thieuster

Seafighter today. I haven't worn this watch for ages (*shame modus on*).










Menno


----------



## JohnF

What your friendly mod is wearing today. No date 3-6-9 MOD dial on a Seiko modded by Bill back in the day, with milspec flat black teflon mod done in Texas by Bob Thayer. Gets far too little wrist time...but never for sale.


----------



## gamecock111




----------



## tako_watch

Seafighter with plongeur


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Hey All- 

I wore this one most of the day today.....Very gloomy here.









Playing around with the camera again..... ;-)









I'm lovin' the *Paradive* on a very dark day....

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## sarasate

.


----------



## mephisto




----------



## gamecock111




----------



## cpotters

This was my first MkII watch, a Stingray that I had customized to suit my needs: high-visibilty yellow second hand tip, blacked-out hour hand to de-emphasize it and orange minute had to make it stand out on the dial. Lastly, the red-on-black date number to declutter the dial. 

No matter which other ones I have, I'll probably keep this one or, better still, give it to my son when he appreciates it a little more.


----------



## Thieuster

This one today. On a -originally- off the shelf Hadley Roma. I've polished the outher parts of the links, only leaving the center part brushed.









Menno


----------



## gamecock111

That's really nice menno


----------



## JFingers

Mudbone said:


> I would love to see the bike. Pics anywhere?


This old girl? 1975 R75/6 that my dad bought new.










Apologies for the Breitling, but it's my go-to flying watch.

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Plat0

Wow Jake! That bike is awesome! What year is it?


----------



## MHe225

JFingers said:


> 1975 R75/6 that my dad bought new.


Great to have your dad's bike - almost 40 years in the family, again, great |>

Your (dad's) bike is even older than my old bike, '77 R100RS turned CafeRacer:


----------



## gman54

DLC Paradive Sapphire 12 Hour GMT on Petter Gunny Black Steal leather strap with DLC buckle. Once again, I'll say that it's not for everyone; however, in my opinion this is how the Paradive should be presented: An "all business" time piece. Many thanks to Jack at IWW and Bill for the great service, turn around time, and putting up with my OC. Yes I know, I need to post better pictures in HD... soon na lang

:-D


----------



## MindGame

Hiking with the Paradive


----------



## cpotters

JFingers said:


> This old girl? 1975 R75/6 that my dad bought new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the Breitling, but it's my go-to flying watch.
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Nice bike, Jake - and you make me laugh: only on the MkII board would somebody "apologize" for wearing a Breitling, hahahahaha.


----------



## MHe225

cpotters said:


> .... you make me laugh: only on the MkII board would somebody "apologize" for wearing a Breitling, hahahahaha.


Would people here also apologize for wearing Doxa's :think: ..... :-d

Okay, today I'm wearing my Portuguese; sans apologies:


----------



## Chromejob

Okay, guys, the bikes are nice -- thanks for posting -- an old USCG aviation chum had one of those oldies, what a lovely sound.

... But let's keep the watches on topic. This is the "What MK II are you wearing" thread. This has been a Kashmir (cashmere) and Kingston weekend. Some wacko lady went to the gym instead of meeting me for a planned brunch date, then scolded me for being "spontaneous" and not planning ahead. Washed out the irony taste in my mouth out with gin & tonic, LAWRENCE OF ARABIA (RIP, Sir Peter), and MK II.










[Strap is a Hirsch Lord(?), the one with the leather deployant hinge.]


----------



## JFingers

Back on topic, getting my suit and tie all squared away for a big interview, MKII definitely is the go-to!










The wings are heritage wings worn by a B-17 pilot in WWII.

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## sarasate




----------



## Chromejob

JFingers said:


> ... The wings are heritage wings worn by a B-17 pilot in WWII.


Niiiiice!


----------



## Fullers1845

@Chromejob & Jfingers: I am *loving* the padded leathers on your Kingstons. Sweet!


----------



## heebs

This one today. I know a lot of you are waiting on the 369 Nassau but this will have to do for now...


----------



## sarasate




----------



## Fullers1845

^Oooohh nice, Sarasate. How do you like the Fulcrum?


----------



## sarasate

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Oooohh nice, Sarasate. How do you like the Fulcrum?


This is something different. There was nothing special in terms of first impression, but something different...

After wearing it for a few hours, I found my other watches, including my lovely Nassau, look like something is missing from them somehow when they are on my wrist...

It looks great on Pheonix nato that came in today, and also great on Isofrane.

I need to dig it to know what it is.

I can tell for sure that it's something different from what I have had so far.


----------



## sarasate

Tried to swich to another watch several times, but haven't succeeded yet.


----------



## fishducker

I'm so pleased I decided to get this watch. The camaraderie on this forum also helped. 

This is a watch you really need to have in your hands to appreciate how well made it is. 

Oh dear, rookie error, picture not uploading. 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## fishducker

Nassau

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Another beautiful NorCal day after a couple days of much needed rain.



















Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## 66Cooper

I REALLY like that strap man!


----------



## sarasate

Fulcrum on Iso!


----------



## JFingers

66Cooper said:


> I REALLY like that strap man!


Gunny deep red series, I think is what he calls it... I like it, too.


----------



## JFingers

Motorcycles and MKII, great combination.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## MWWC

JFingers said:


> Motorcycles and MKII, great combination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


+1 with you on that one Jake! Sweet classic BMW you have there. To bad Audi doesn't make a two wheeler or it might be in my driveway sitting next to my A4. : )


----------



## JFingers

MWWC said:


> +1 with you on that one Jake! Sweet classic BMW you have there. To bad Audi doesn't make a two wheeler or it might be in my driveway sitting next to my A4. : )


I'm a BMW guy, 2 motos (1975 R75/6 and 2007 R1200GS) and an E46 M3. And to keep it on topic, I'm hoping MKIIs will eventually outnumber my Beemers! Two down (Kingston and Vantage), two to go (LRRP Capstone and Key West), hopefully.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## MWWC

JFingers said:


> I'm a BMW guy, 2 motos (1975 R75/6 and 2007 R1200GS) and an E46 M3. And to keep it on topic, I'm hoping MKIIs will eventually outnumber my Beemers! Two down (Kingston and Vantage), two to go (LRRP Capstone and Key West), hopefully.
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


I'm an anything German when it comes to motorsports guy. Big F1 fan. Although I have to sadly admit that I gave up the motorcycles after we had kids. : ( One of those if mamma ain't happy things. : ) Oh well, there is always cars and Mk II watches.


----------



## gman54

Remounted my DLC Kingston onto the bracelet and strapped it to my wrist today. Repositioning a links from 6 o'clock to the 12 o'clock side of the bracelet was a huge PITA but that centered the head and clasp on the wrist nicely. Just like my DLC Paradive, this won't appeal to everyone. I love the look of the gilt dial, C3 lume, and red triangle with the jet black DLC on the head and bracelet. Now I'm faced with the difficult choice of wearing a DLC Kingston or DLC Paradive.... Good problem to have?


Gary (gman54)


----------



## gamecock111

I need to start bonding with this girl. Maybe some incoming leather straps will help


----------



## heebs

Big day for me today and a good start to a big year (more on that in a minute)...

First day of my new job and wanted to wear something subtle. Seems like an ideal situation for the Nassau, but that one is tucked away for an upcoming special occasion. 









As for the rest of this year, I will turn 40 in June and I'm getting married in July. It's a big one so I am planning on commemorating it with a significant watch purchase sometime soon.


----------



## Darwin

Best of luck today, *****!


----------



## Fullers1845

gman54 said:


> Remounted my DLC Kingston onto the bracelet and strapped it to my wrist today. Repositioning a links from 6 o'clock to the 12 o'clock side of the bracelet was a huge PITA but that centered the head and clasp on the wrist nicely. Just like my DLC Paradive, this won't appeal to everyone. I love the look of the gilt dial, C3 lume, and red triangle with the jet black DLC on the head and bracelet. Now I'm faced with the difficult choice of wearing a DLC Kingston or DLC Paradive.... Good problem to have?
> Gary (gman54)


Your DLC Kingston appeals to me in a super big way, Gary! If you decide to send it to me, I'll put it on an OD green NATO from TSS like I did with this Squale 20 Atmos...


----------



## sarasate




----------



## m.and

Excellent choice. :-!



***** said:


> Big day for me today and a good start to a big year (more on that in a minute)...
> 
> First day of my new job and wanted to wear something subtle. Seems like an ideal situation for the Nassau, but that one is tucked away for an upcoming special occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the rest of this year, I will turn 40 in June and I'm getting married in July. It's a big one so I am planning on commemorating it with a significant watch purchase sometime soon.


----------



## tlshepherd

***** - Congrats on the new job and soon to be new wife! Best wishes for a great year.
Tom



m.and said:


> Excellent choice. :-!


----------



## Darwin

I'm starting a new job this week as well - start tonight with a town meeting and will be wearing my Kingston:


----------



## JFingers

Looks like big weeks all around!

I made it past the first week of My two week interview, to the actual flight phase. Three flights in a plane I've dreamt about flying for years to see if I have the "right stuff."

My trusty Kingston got me this far, now time to switch to my B for the flying...










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## heebs

Darwin said:


> Best of luck today, *****!


Thanks! And to you as well, sir.



m.and said:


> Excellent choice. :-!


I thought so. It's a solid little piece!



tlshepherd said:


> ***** - Congrats on the new job and soon to be new wife! Best wishes for a great year.
> Tom


Thanks Tom. It's off to a good start and I'm looking forward to everything else too.



JFingers said:


> Looks like big weeks all around!
> 
> I made it past the first week of My two week interview, to the actual flight phase. Three flights in a plane I've dreamt about flying for years to see if I have the "right stuff."
> 
> My trusty Kingston got me this far, now time to switch to my B for the flying...
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Hope it all goes well Jake. When you said the right stuff, I pictured a guy climbing into a Bell X-1...



Darwin said:


> I'm starting a new job this week as well - start tonight with a town meeting and will be wearing my Kingston:


Got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

This one today 









_(Galpo got me started on this heavy-mesh-thing since he posted those great photos of his.....)_ 

Congratulations to the new Kingston Owners!!

Enjoy your MKII's today! :-! ..... and.... Keep Posting! ;-)

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

***** said:


> Big day for me today and a good start to a big year (more on that in a minute)... First day of my new job and wanted to wear something subtle. Seems like an ideal situation for the Nassau, but that one is tucked away for an upcoming special occasion. As for the rest of this year, I will turn 40 in June and I'm getting married in July. It's a big one so I am planning on commemorating it with a significant watch purchase sometime soon.


Hey ***** 

Excellent choice on a subtle, yet distinctive timepiece......b-)

Big congrats on the new job; I hope everything works out well for you.

And *Double Big Congrats *on the forthcoming Nuptials! b-)

-My Best to You-

|>|>


----------



## MHe225

MWWC said:


> +1 with you on that one Jake! Sweet classic BMW you have there. To bad Audi doesn't make a two wheeler or it might be in my driveway sitting next to my A4. : )


*Off Topic:* 
.... now that you mention it: you do know that Audi has purchased Ducati, right? Any Ducati will look good next to your Audi.

Back to the scheduled programming.


----------



## sarasate




----------



## Fullers1845

^Awesome! Does the Nassau feel tiny after the Fulcrum?


----------



## sarasate

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Awesome! Does the Nassau feel tiny after the Fulcrum?


Not at all. Nassau now feels relatively small, but it still has good wrist presence.

There is no big difference between two in terms of size, as LTL distance, size of bezel insert and size of dial are about the same.

However, case width (3-9) of Fulcrum is about 40mm excluding the crown guard, which is a little bit bigger than that of Nassau, and the bezel itself is also bigger, so Fulcrum definitely feels a bit bigger than Nassau.


----------



## law138




----------



## JFingers

Last little bit of Pappy Van Winkle 15, to celebrate getting accepted into a job at a new squadron...










Blue skies, y'all! 
I'll see if I can get a picture of my Kingston with my new plane, soon.

-only Jake


----------



## Quotron

JFingers said:


> Last little bit of Pappy Van Winkle 15, to celebrate getting accepted into a job at a new squadron...
> 
> (snip)
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> I'll see if I can get a picture of my Kingston with my new plane, soon.
> 
> -only Jake


Congrats on the new job! Nice little dram there and of course, nice watch.


----------



## Thieuster

This one today:









Menno


----------



## Banko

Wearing my MKII Vantage today - celebrating that my first child was born 1 week ago today, and I was wearing this exact combo at the hospital for the delivery of the baby. 
Still considering what watch I should get myself to celebrate the birth, would love it to be something that could possibly be passed to my son later and preferably with a link to the MKII Vantage, so maybe either another MKII or possibly a Rolex Explorer. I am also considering "just" getting a few new straps for the MKII Vantage.. but for now I am just enjoying my lovely son! 

Have a great day and a fabulous weekend everyone!

PS - Lots of good stuff happening to MKII owners these days indeed. Maybe the watch just comes with good karma? ;-)


----------



## Thieuster

Congrats! And that strap looks good on the Vantage. Inspiring, is the correct term, I think.

M


----------



## Fullers1845

Congratulations, Banko! Why not order a Nassau for the young lad and a few straps for yourself?


----------



## 66Cooper

Congrats pops!! Watches make amazing gifts to pass on. 

What are the details on that strap


----------



## Banko

Thanks guys! And indeed, my thoughts are on the Nassau and then a few straps for me as well. But I already own the Kemmner 007 Sub, and since design wise they are VERY close to each other I would have to part with the Kemmner first.. a difficult but necessary thing.

The strap is a Diaboliq strap. Originally purchased to use on my Kemmner actually, but the thickness of the strap did not work out with the pinholes/lug length on the Kemmner. But it looks just right for my Vantage so I do not regret buying it.


----------



## gwold

Beautiful day on the slopes.


----------



## law138

On a newly sized Hadley Roma..b-)


----------



## 66Cooper

Kingston on Bob strap


----------



## gamecock111




----------



## Banko

Changed to my Vantage, and changed to my gunny nato. Difficult to capture the lovely brown color of the strap, but think I managed in this photo.


----------



## 66Cooper

Good way to beat the extra foot of snow we just got....with more on the way!!!


----------



## curt941

LRRP Capstone on Camel Breitling strap


----------



## Thieuster

Oh, an inspiring pic! I haven't worn the LRRP for months! I only wear it when my wife's travelling outside Europe (different timezones). And it will take until mid March before she's off to the US again.

Funny thing is, that the LRRP looks great with a leather strap. I have the steel bracelet as well, but I usually wear it on a leather strap.

Menno


----------



## 66Cooper

King on a vintage ammo strap on this valentines day.


----------



## tako_watch

Wife loves the Kingston


----------



## Tmu^

Starting the weekend with my Nassau and a bottle from across the border.


----------



## 66Cooper

Kingston on what I think is THE best Bond strap out there. Special 18mm Phoenix RAF, modded with custom dive buckle...just like in the films


----------



## Lolo88




----------



## Fullers1845

66Cooper said:


> Kingston on what I think is THE best Bond strap out there. Special 18mm Phoenix RAF, modded with custom dive buckle...just like in the films


Looks the tits I'll grant you, Coop, but don't you have to be extra cautious when you take it off? In my experience RAF straps tend to slip right through the spring bars, which could send the watch head plummeting to the floor.


----------



## 66Cooper

Fullers1845 said:


> Looks the tits I'll grant you, Coop, but don't you have to be extra cautious when you take it off? In my experience RAF straps tend to slip right through the spring bars, which could send the watch head plummeting to the floor.


Thanks. Not at all actual. Normally, I might agree with you but with some, and 100% with the Phoenix RAF, the fabric forms to the lugs. The watch head doesn't move an millimeter.








This is a poor pic but you can see the kinks in the fabric from use. Doesn't take more then a few wears either.

I hate to think peeps are shying away from the RAF because this this idea. RAF straps are brilliant! Same versatility as a NATO but without the added bulk.


----------



## Fullers1845

66Cooper said:


> Thanks. Not at all actual. Normally, I might agree with you but with some, and 100% with the Phoenix RAF, the fabric forms to the lugs. The watch head doesn't move an millimeter.


Aahh, yes. I see now. Stick with Phoenix.


----------



## TheMeasure

66Cooper said:


> Thanks. Not at all actual. Normally, I might agree with you but with some, and 100% with the Phoenix RAF, the fabric forms to the lugs. The watch head doesn't move an millimeter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a poor pic but you can see the kinks in the fabric from use. Doesn't take more then a few wears either.
> 
> I hate to think peeps are shying away from the RAF because this this idea. RAF straps are brilliant! Same versatility as a NATO but without the added bulk.


After seeing this I want to give the Phoenix RAF a shot. The strap looks great, thanks Coop for the suggestion. For now my Bond NATO will have to do.


----------



## gamecock111

Old friend with new shoes


----------



## Darwin

Agreed! I love my nylon straps with the cloth keeper and sans extra hardware. My experience is the same as 66Cooprers: I've never had one that allows the watch head to move on the strap without effort on the part of yours truly.



66Cooper said:


> Thanks. Not at all actual. Normally, I might agree with you but with some, and 100% with the Phoenix RAF, the fabric forms to the lugs. The watch head doesn't move an millimeter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a poor pic but you can see the kinks in the fabric from use. Doesn't take more then a few wears either.
> 
> I hate to think peeps are shying away from the RAF because this this idea. RAF straps are brilliant! Same versatility as a NATO but without the added bulk.


----------



## Thieuster

I got inspired after posting the pic of the Tenzing / Hillary Rolex Project in the Project X thread. So I dug out my Vantage! I still think that Bill was ahead of the herd when he developed the 39mm Vantage - and Rolex followed with the 39mm Explorer a few years later...

Pic taken a few moments ago - just on a funny 'zebra' nato strap.









Menno


----------



## JFingers

After about a week hiatus from my Kingston due to wearing my G-Shock on a recent 2k mile motorcycle trip on my old airhead (long way to Death Valley and back), now it's back on my wrist for some tax filing...

I shoulda stayed on vacation!










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## ytyutian

I just got  my nassau. Awesome!


----------



## 66Cooper

Busted my back clearing my deck yesterday but totally worth it on a day like today. Kingston on ww2 custom enjoying as well


----------



## mdwsta4

Just got back from a trip to Eastern Australia including Melbourne, Sydney, Blue Mountains, and Canberra. Here's a shot of my Nassau at the Australia War Memorial in the country's capital. Oddly enough, I've found the Nassau to be my go-to travel watch since picking it up. Before it would always be my GMT II for the time-zone feature.


----------



## 66Cooper

King on 24mm, notched Kevlar with red stitching. Not my favorite strap for it but fit too well with my attire today


----------



## JFingers

Wine tasting in Sonoma...










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## JFingers

The fruit of our labor...










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## JFingers

Back on steel for these wet, grey days...










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Thieuster

Stingray on a vanilla scented Italian strap for a week now. 
(Certainly no grey days here! Early March weather will be hitting 20 C / 68 F later this week! Happened only once before early March, about 100 y/ago according to various Dutch weather bureaus).

Menno


----------



## JFingers

I'm just glad someone else has been wearing a MKII in the last week! I thought I might have been the only one!
Back to blue skies here, great for flying.
-only Jake


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

-Breaking in a new strap with one of the Kingstons- ;-)









(Hard to believe that it is early in March already....)

-Keep wearing and posting those MKII's Men-

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## gman54

This is for you... I'm actually thinking of mounting the DLC Kingston on a green NATO to see if you turn green LOL
*Fullers1845*


----------



## gman54

Fullers1845 said:


> Your DLC Kingston appeals to me in a super big way, Gary! If you decide to send it to me, I'll put it on an OD green NATO from TSS like I did with this Squale 20 Atmos...


It'll be a long while before I dismount the bracelet from the DLC Kingston; however, perhaps my DLC Paradive on green NATO and a ZULU will satisfy you James?


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

I am in *Serious Envy* of your DLC Paradive, gman54. b-)

_And while I Lust after it, I am reminded of the Cold Reality of Early March....._ :roll:









Yup. :-| That _is_ _*Snow*_ settling in and around my cup of La Quinta Mary.... Aaaargh :-x

_(Not done with *Ol' Man Winter *yet....)_ ;-)

Have a Great Day!!

-My Best To All-

|>|>


----------



## Darwin

OmegaCosmicMan - I'm jealous of _your_ Paradive.... The solution to my problem is a credit card transaction away, but I don't dare try to get anything else past the notice of "She who must be obeyed" at the moment... She has a sixth sense about me and money that is frightening!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Darwin, I can relate to that.... 

When the Woman Who lets me Live with Her looked over my shoulder and saw the MKII Forum on the screen.....:roll:

She rolled her eyes and said "Don't you already have two of those in the works? You're not buying another, are you....?"

_(and that is True -- '*Project 300'* and *'Key West'* are coming....Someday......)_

Anyway.....

:think: One of the Paradoxes of early March around here, (and probably Vancouver as well....)

New Green Grass growth poking through some snow from last night 

_(and Kingston 048 on mesh- Galpo got me started on this....)_









(The Cat seems to be looking for some attention....)









You know, I just never get tired of watching all the ways that this gilt dial plays with the light....









Have a Great Day - Post those MKII's!!

-Best-

|>|>


----------



## Fullers1845

gman54 said:


> It'll be a long while before I dismount the bracelet from the DLC Kingston; however, perhaps my DLC Paradive on green NATO and a ZULU will satisfy you James?


Yes, indeed!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

I'm Lovin' Kingston 048's C3 Lume on mesh again today..... b-)









And I'm hoping your 'Spring-forward-an-Hour-today' day (In the US anyways) :roll: Was/Is a Good One ;-)

_-I detest 'daylight savings time' myself :-| -_

Enjoy your MKII's!! Keep Posting!!

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## Banko

Sounds like spring is coming indeed. 
Wearing my Vantage while working from home and enjoying the view of the sun outside today. Hope to get an opportunity to enjoy it a bit before it sets again.


----------



## JFingers

#168 helped me survive the Capitol Beer Fest here in Sacramento. 98 microbreweries. I may or may not have tried them all...




























Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Plat0

JFingers said:


> I may or may not have tried them all...


A man after my own heart... I loves me my microbrews! Especially when there are many available!



Wear the "S" outta that Kingston Jake! Hit those skies safely!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Late Winter?? :-| or Early Spring?? :roll:









_(Enjoying the Fluctuating Seasons with the Paradive on my wrist....)_ b-)

Havin' a Good Day here - Hope Yours is Too! 

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## kkwpk




----------



## TheMeasure

It was sunny around 70 degrees yesterday but cold, snowing & only 17 today. Typical March in Colorado. Either way the Kingston is not coming off!


----------



## curt941

It didn't sell so l brought it on vacation to Mexico...


----------



## Thieuster

curt941 said:


> It didn't sell so l brought it on vacation to Mexico...


Great watch!

I'll be wearing mine next week. I always wear mine when my wife is in a different timezone for business. Lately, all her trips were in Europe or Africa which is more or less in the GMT+1 zone. However, next few weeks, she'll be in Boston and NY. Wearing the LRRP will make sense then!

Menno


----------



## elbilo

recently, the lrrp has started to catch my eye. i want the upcoming 369 nassau more, but i wish it had straight hands like that.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Yup - It's melting again......*Yippee! * b-)









_(Enjoying the Paradive today with some In-and-Out Chores.....)_

Enjoy your time today! 

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: I guess I should know by now, after all these years, That it is too early yet for Winter to 'just give up-' :roll:









_Anyway...I'm enjoying my trusty Paradive today, as things get underway..._.;-)

Enjoy your MKII's Men!

-Post 'em if got 'em-

|>|>


----------



## 66Cooper

Kingston on "Dr. No" gator.


----------



## Plat0

Vantage peeking through ...


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Enjoying Kingston 048 on mesh today.... b-)









What woke up the lume on this overcast Late Winter Day- :-s

Well, It went outside with me while I was 'enjoying' the snow.... ;-)

_Yup. The weatherman was correct with his 'Blizzard Warning' this morning_... :-(









I think this Winter has been long enough, but up here, we probably have five more weeks with risk of weather like this... :roll:

-I hope All are enjoying a Good Day today- 

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Bringing back some memories today with my first MKII...... 









;-) I was told by the original owner, that this was one of fifty done By Bill Yao back in the early days.....

Anyway, Winter is back upon us.... :-(

(And so is the Classic on the wrist) b-)

Post those MKII's Men! 

-Best-

|>|>


----------



## Plat0

Just finished off some breakfast. Getting ready to hit the shower and off to the shooting range!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Grateful today; I'm wearing this 'old beater' ;-)









Jfingers request to see a LRRP Capstone on leather 'drove me to it...' :-d

-Enjoy Your Time- 

:think: _(It's really all you have got....) _:think:

-Best Always-

|>|>


----------



## elbilo

Paradive dressed in green for St. Patrick's Day!









Cheers,

Eric


----------



## Darwin

LRRP UTC 48 reporting for duty!









Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think:

Here's a good way to participate in.... 









The *'Wearin' o' the Green'* :-d

-Good Saint Patrick's Day to All- 

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

-Good Day, All- 

:think:_ I'm wondering if only a few MKII's are being worn these days_- :-s

Where are the posts? :-s

Anyway.... trying to keep things interesting here-

Here is the latest addition to my little collection b-)









This is a Quad 10 I scored the other day... b-)

Keep posting those MKII's men!

--My Best to All--

|>|>


----------



## sschum

Kingston on NOS Tropic strap.









Wear this everyday, just don't post often.

Scott


----------



## 66Cooper

Haha!! Exactly what I'm wearing today!


----------



## kkwpk

On new nato.


----------



## mephisto

^^^
accents the gilt very nicely


----------



## sarasate




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

And I call this: _Paradive on Mono_ b-)









-Couldn't pass up a 'Lume Shot' 

-Best-

|>|>


----------



## Lolo88

Para'


----------



## heebs

My trusty LRRP is still with Dr James at MWWC so I've been able to wear some that don't get a ton of wrist time. This one today:


----------



## Plat0

This Sea Fighter got lucky since the Kingston's are out of town right now.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

It's been a couple months since I've worn or photographed my baby. So I guess I'm "taking the sports car out for a spin" today :-d


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Quad 10 on 'Vintage Leather' NATO 

_(all business....)_









(And an almost 'Lume' shot..)









I'm lovin' the *Gettin' down to Business* functionality of the Quad 10....b-)

_(Like I knew that I would....)_ ;-)

Good to see all the Posts!

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## Fullers1845

kkwpk said:


> On new nato.


Wow. Great shot.


----------



## Fullers1845

Wearing my Kingston on the Horween Shell Cordovan today.


----------



## Fullers1845

Also, nice to see you posting again, AlphaWolf!


----------



## 66Cooper

King on "the ultimate Bond" again. Posing with my new 1000 miles boots. Another thing I can thank the good people of this forum for getting me sucked into. Have to say though...WOW, what a boot!


----------



## 66Cooper

Haha!! I posted my boot pic and only then notice yours just above it. Great minds think a like


----------



## ahhhderrr

Tonight I finally join the club


----------



## 66Cooper

Welcome! And what a lovely membership card. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thieuster

This one today, shot taken only a few minutes ago: the LRRP.

My wife's currently traveling through the NE part of the US, so the the orange 2nd timezone hand is in full use these days!

Menno









EDIT: Off to the gym today, so I've changed the leather strap for the original bracelet. With the bracelet, I can wear it in the s/pool and rinse it off under the shower.

M.


----------



## mephisto

starting the day with some capstone love


----------



## Parishioner

First post here, hey everyone.

Just got this Nassau on a NATO this week after a grueling wait but it was well worth it and couldn't be happier.


----------



## JFingers

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Plat0

Such an awesome watch; the Kingston. Hey Jake is that lume C3?


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

This one today on grey NATO.... b-)









We're enjoying an-almost-Spring-like quiet day.....

-And Hope that you have one too- 

|> |>


----------



## JFingers

Plat0 said:


> Such an awesome watch; the Kingston. Hey Jake is that lume C3?


Affirmative, Plato.


----------



## Darwin




----------



## Plat0

Left the hectic office today for lunch and decided that I need a new career. I think my affair with the banking industry is coming to a close.

I also kept looking at my Sea Fighter.


----------



## gamecock111

As soon as I saw jfinger's combo, I had to order this strap. Thanks for turning me on to gunny


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Put my Nassau back on my Phoenix Bond strap. Just felt "right" today.


----------



## JFingers

gamecock111 said:


> As soon as I saw jfinger's combo, I had to order this strap. Thanks for turning me on to gunny


Such a great strap, isn't it? It fits the Kingston so well, and now we have proof that it fits the Nassau just as well!

Blue skies,
-only jake


----------



## Darwin

I know I've asked this question before - senior moment - where does one buy a Phoenix strap?


----------



## heebs

Darwin said:


> I know I've asked this question before - senior moment - where does one buy a Phoenix strap?


What colour do you want? I'll send you a pkg in the mail this week. I can't remember his ebay username, but it's the place to be for Phoenix NATO straps and random Saab parts! I'll email it to you later tonight.


----------



## Plat0

***** said:


> What colour do you want? I'll send you a pkg in the mail this week. I can't remember his ebay username, but it's the place to be for Phoenix NATO straps and random Saab parts! I'll email it to you later tonight.


I would like to know as well...


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Darwin said:


> I know I've asked this question before - senior moment - where does one buy a Phoenix strap?





Plat0 said:


> I would like to know as well...


Don't know if it's allowed (if not, mods kindly delete), but the guy that works for Phoenix and sells them on Ebay is Ebay user: mickie500

He's great to do business with.


----------



## jdc222

Seafighter, one of a kind. I've been thinking about a trade for a different MKII lately....it's possible.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

-Got my Grail -

-In the Mail-

-On Saturday.....

















-Had to fit a couple of the links back into the bracelet.... :roll:

I am lovin' the Bond Bezel, C3 Lume and Gilt dial of this Kingston (183/300)- b-)

My Kingston quest is complete! (at Last) ;-)

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## gamecock111

Showing off new shoes


----------



## heebs

jdc222 said:


> Seafighter, one of a kind. I've been thinking about a trade for a different MKII lately....it's possible.


I used to own that one and might be interested in seeing it again...


----------



## Plat0

Vantage on premium C&B NATO.


----------



## JFingers

Desk work. Wish I was flying.










Blue skies, y'all, 
-only Jake


----------



## Darwin

Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdc222

I'm looking for an MKII for MKII trade, if anyone is looking to do the same PM me. This one is unique, as you can see.


----------



## JFingers

Day off today...










Blue skies, y'all, 
-only Jake


----------



## TheMeasure

Nothing but the Nassau


----------



## DEV.Woulf

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Put my Nassau back on my Phoenix Bond strap. Just felt "right" today.


Wonderful pictures. How does the Phoenix strap compare with popular Natos? How is the quality and is it just as strong? I see a Bond nylon and think of my disappointment after reading about the crap that was the "The Corvus Watch Company Real James Bond Strap."



OmegaCosmicMan said:


> -Got my Grail -
> 
> -In the Mail-
> 
> -On Saturday.....
> 
> -Had to fit a couple of the links back into the bracelet.... :roll:
> 
> I am lovin' the Bond Bezel, C3 Lume and Gilt dial of this Kingston (183/300)- b-)
> 
> My Kingston quest is complete! (at Last) ;-)
> 
> -My Best to All-


Some of the best Kingston pictures I've seen. Incredible, hope you enjoy it. ;-)


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Devarika Woulf said:


> Wonderful pictures. How does the Phoenix strap compare with popular Natos? How is the quality and is it just as strong? I see a Bond nylon and think of my disappointment after reading about the crap that was the "The Corvus Watch Company Real James Bond Strap."
> 
> Some of the best Kingston pictures I've seen. Incredible, hope you enjoy it. ;-)


My strap is the Corvus one. It is the newer one that they made to correct the fraying issues of the old 1st gen one. But they have since gone out of business I think. However, the Corvus strap is made by Phoenix in the UK. Phoenix is the oldest manufacturer of NATO straps because they have been making them to British MOD specifications since 1971 for the British military to originally be used on 5513/5517 military Submariners. The quality of all of my Phoenix straps is outstanding and I have never tried another NATO that was even close to the quality of Phoenix. You can't get the Corvus strap anymore, but Phoenix just recently released a 20mm Bond stripe RAF strap, which IMO is just as good for that authentic Bond look.


----------



## DEV.Woulf

AlphaWolf777 said:


> My strap is the Corvus one. It is the newer one that they made to correct the fraying issues of the old 1st gen one. But they have since gone out of business I think. However, the Corvus strap is made by Phoenix in the UK. Phoenix is the oldest manufacturer of NATO straps because they have been making them to British MOD specifications since 1971 for the British military to originally be used on 5513/5517 military Submariners. *The quality of all of my Phoenix straps is outstanding and I have never tried another NATO that was even close to the quality of Phoenix.* You can't get the Corvus strap anymore, but Phoenix just recently released a 20mm Bond stripe RAF strap, which IMO is just as good for that authentic Bond look.


Interesting. I just read this post on Phoenix's quality. I'm gonna order from Mickie directly to ensure I get the very best. Does the RAF strap stay well on for you compared to NATOs? Any risk of it falling off?


----------



## EROKS

http://
Blackwater on Paradive bracelet


----------



## Fullers1845

Kingston #151 on Vintage Rubber Tropic-style today.


----------



## TheMeasure

Fullers1845 said:


> Kingston #151 on Vintage Rubber Tropic-style today.


Love the look of the Tropic straps on the Kingston & Nassau! Great photos as well.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Devarika Woulf said:


> Interesting. I just read this post on Phoenix's quality. I'm gonna order from Mickie directly to ensure I get the very best. Does the RAF strap stay well on for you compared to NATOs? Any risk of it falling off?


I have read that post too and I don't know what to make of it. Mickie500 works for Phoenix so I would assume all of his straps are Phoenix straps. It says so on his listings and his profile. Maybe they just switched the way they engrave the size on the buckle to cut costs. I have both the fine print and the stamped numbers on my straps. I could care less about such a small detail.

RAF straps are fine. I have worn them for years and I have never ever had a watch fall off my wrist. Springbars are tougher than you think (trust me I have tried to intentionally break them just to test them for fun), and as long as your springbars are not faulty, your watch isn't gonna fall off your wrist.


----------



## mephisto

handled some phoenix natos at grahame fowler last month and, tbh, wasn't blown away by them (compared to the maratac or dievas natos from gnomon that i have)... that said i do have a phoenix 22mm inbound as we speak hehe


----------



## sschum

Fullers1845 said:


> Kingston #151 on Vintage Rubber Tropic-style today.


The Tropic strap is my go-to strap for the Kingston. So comfortable, and I love the vintage look!

Scott


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Kingston 183..... 









_-Enjoying my Grail-_

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## JFingers

Always a Kingston day...










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## JFingers

Put it on a worn & wound NYC zulu. Beefs it up a little for dinner of homemade pulled pork and Evan Williams single barrel.










Blue skies, y'all. 
-only Jake


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Another Day.... Another Kingston.... ;-)









Another variation of 'Bond Bezel' and C3 Lume.... :think:

Scored the 'date-dial' during the 'Quest for the Grail' ... :-d

Enjoy your Time!

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## Fullers1845

^Ah! You *do* have 2 Kingston. Both C3 Bond bezel? One with date and one without? Ace!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Changing it up _(in a minor way)_ ..... ;-)









Another acquired until I realized.... ;-)

_.....Just exactly what *Kingston* configuration I like the most! _ b-)

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## JFingers

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Changing it up _(in a minor way)_ ..... ;-)
> 
> Another acquired until I realized.... ;-)
> 
> _.....Just exactly what *Kingston* configuration I like the most! _ b-)
> 
> -My Best to All-
> 
> |>|>


YEAGER STYLE! You have a most excellent choice in watches, good sir.

Blue skies,
-only Jake


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

The Paradive is the 'Duty Watch' today.... 









_(The C3 Kingstons are sleeping in today.....)_ ;-)









-Enjoy your time- 

:think: _(It's all you've got, really....)_

-Best-

|>|>


----------



## JFingers

Blantons single barrel while enjoying this rainy day...










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## heebs

Got this one out today for the first time in awhile. I couldn't even tell you why I'd ever take this one out of the rotation and every time I put it back on, I'm reminded why I like it so damn much.

'scuse the crappy iphone photo, but it was all I had at the office today.


----------



## Thieuster

This one today: sunny dag (again!!!) so a sunny version of the Vantage.








.

Not really a great pic, I will change this later today for a better one.

Menno

Update: here's a better pic:


----------



## Darwin

Gorgeous! Sunny here, too. Will try to post something appropriate later, but haven't picked my watch for the day. Will it be MKII...?!



Thieuster said:


> This one today: sunny dag (again!!!) so a sunny version of the Vantage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Not really a great pic, I will change this later today for a better one.
> 
> Menno


----------



## Plat0

Vantage on brown leather NATO


----------



## sstarbuck68

Hot out of the box... Grey/Grey and on a StrapCulture beater... B33-012... Offloaded a Kingston Plank (see above!) and couldn't handle not having a MKII in the stable. Was lucky enough to obtain this a few days later. Awesome watch!



Have a great day, Y'all!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

sstarbuck68 said:


> Hot out of the box... Grey/Grey and on a StrapCulture beater... B33-012... Offloaded a Kingston Plank (see above!) and couldn't handle not having a MKII in the stable. Was lucky enough to obtain this a few days later. Awesome watch!.....
> 
> Have a great day, Y'all!


*Congratulations!!* It is an awesome watch. :-!

:-d I'm glad I could help- (in a small way...)

_(.....I was waiting for the price to drop again when you got it....)_

Here is what I am wearing on this dark, cold, wet day...









-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## illumidata

I've been a long time, happily anonymous reader of this forum, but felt compelled to post when I finally got this on my wrist last night.

Baffled by the bracelet adjustment system, I put it straight onto the Toshi strap 😊

Big thanks to Bill & Watchuseek for hooking me up with this sublime piece.


----------



## Chromejob

mephisto said:


> handled some phoenix natos at grahame fowler last month and, tbh, wasn't blown away by them (compared to the maratac or dievas natos from gnomon that i have)... that said i do have a phoenix 22mm inbound as we speak hehe


I have several Phoenix straps, some seconds or irregular, all of them good VFM. Comparable to Maratac. Mickie's great, too.

// Tapatalk on Nexus 4 //


----------



## Darwin

Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk


----------



## sstarbuck68

illumidata said:


> I've been a long time, happily anonymous reader of this forum, but felt compelled to post when I finally got this on my wrist last night.
> 
> Baffled by the bracelet adjustment system, I put it straight onto the Toshi strap 
> 
> Big thanks to Bill & Watchuseek for hooking me up with this sublime piece.


Great first post and welcome!

I switched it over to a Di-Modell Chronissimo today... Loving it! A little dark and some depth of face...


----------



## fishducker

I really need to look up how to post pictures properly.


----------



## sstarbuck68

Totally smitten with this little machine. ...


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## Plat0

Every time I see a Nassau pic that looks like it has a glossy dial;I always wish that it did. I like the Nassau a lot but personally I would have kept it if the dial were glossy because the matte dial in combination with the glossy bezel just didn't do it for me. Still though... An amazing piece nonetheless.

Anyway, quick dirty shot of the vantage on premium C&B NATO


----------



## sstarbuck68

Plat0 said:


> Every time I see a Nassau pic that looks like it has a glossy dial;I always wish that it did. I like the Nassau a lot but personally I would have kept it if the dial were glossy because the matte dial in combination with the glossy bezel just didn't do it for me. Still though... An amazing piece nonetheless.
> 
> Anyway, quick dirty shot of the vantage on premium C&B NATO


A Backwards Seikoboy enabled Homage to your Homage!  crappysurfer did it right!


----------



## Fullers1845

Kingston on PVD Zulu. I'm liking it.


----------



## Darwin

Guess where I am? Figured I'd get the pictures out of the way before the screaming starts...










Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmassony

Finally starting to feel like Spring.


----------



## Darwin

The morning after watching the Canucks win 2-1 over LA










Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahhhderrr

Sunny Sunday


----------



## Darwin

rmassony said:


> Finally starting to feel like Spring.
> 
> View attachment 1447337


AWESOME photograph!

Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk


----------



## sstarbuck68

Darwin said:


> AWESOME photograph!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk


Could do without the big toe though!



Stacy


----------



## Parishioner




----------



## sstarbuck68

Nice!

Stacy


----------



## navyman

Decided to go with the Gilt Kingston today.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Having some fun.... 









Enjoying some Ale.. :-!









Out In the sun..... 









(the Cat is Supervising....)









Enjoying my Grail... ;-)









:think: I never get tired of watching how the Light plays on this dial.... :think:

To the posters, and News from the NYCGT- Many Thanks!! :-!

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## gamecock111




----------



## rmassony

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmassony

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Been wearing on bracelet for the last few days.


----------



## sstarbuck68

S' cuse me while I kiss the sky. ...


----------



## Fullers1845

This toolish combo today.


----------



## Time Collector

I wore the Milsub this morning,


----------



## sstarbuck68

Back on the distressed leather Strap Culture today. ...


----------



## EROKS

Really like gray bezel watches!


----------



## gamecock111

All the recent stingray talk made me want to wear mine today.


----------



## TheDude

Big crown Nassau.



















Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## EROKS

I'd love to have one of these versions!


----------



## JohnF

An oldie. MKII Seiko mod. Matt black milspec teflon mod done in Texas. MOD 3-6-9 MKII dial and hands.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

A Kingston.... ;-)









#L34-048 is on the wrist.... b-)

-Best-

|>|>


----------



## TheMeasure

005 "BC" Nassau...


----------



## TheDude

TheMeasure said:


> 005 "BC" Nassau...


Heh. Mine is 006.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

TheMeasure said:


> 005 "BC" Nassau...





TheDude said:


> Heh. Mine is 006.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk





TheDude said:


> Big crown Nassau.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


VERY NICE 006!! Now we're just waiting on 007 & the rest of the Big Crown Nassaus to report :-!


----------



## gamecock111

My date tomorrow for the Masters.
Look for your favorite watch around the 16th green.


----------



## rmassony

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin

rmassony said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't quite say why, but this picture is KILLING me (and I have a Kingston). Superb.


----------



## rmassony

Darwin said:


> I can't quite say why, but this picture is KILLING me (and I have a Kingston). Superb.


Thanks! I can't get enough of it. When the light hits it right it's just gorgeous.


----------



## Plat0

A little lume...


----------



## navyman




----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

rmassony said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Awesome Image! Excellent!! :-!

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Another Kingston...... ;-)

Kingston L34-264/300 on Hadley-Roma Oyster bracelet....

















_(Fascinated by the play between the light and the gilt glossy dial, and the way it bounces around in there...._)

Enjoy those MKII's!! 

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## rmassony

Playing with a loupe.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navyman




----------



## Plat0

rmassony said:


> Playing with a loupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning shot!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Enjoying a Kingston.... ;-)









_-BGW9-_









_(on 'Vintage Leather' NATO - It's comfy....)_









This; L34-163/300, is the first Kingston acquired, during the _'*Quest for the Grail'* _.... :roll:

-My Best to All- 

|>|>


----------



## 66Cooper

On black Phoenix.


----------



## rmassony

Good morning! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sstarbuck68

Soon. ...


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

A Kingston.... ;-)









L34-260/300 is on '_Heavy Mesh_'.... b-)









(Awesome BGW9).... 









The mesh is comfortable....









:think: So I guess by now you can probably tell that this *Fantastic Gilt Dial* has had an _'effect'_ on me.... 

:-s Maybe some wonder how? Why? ....









_*Yup*. That's why...._

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## heebs

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> A Kingston.... ;-)
> 
> :-s Maybe some wonder how? Why? ....
> 
> View attachment 1460596
> 
> 
> _*Yup*. That's why...._
> 
> -My Best to All-
> 
> |>|>


Stunning! What an incredible photo.

I have come to the realization that while I like all MkII pieces and I don't care much for gilt, I LOVE SEEING PHOTOS OF THE KINGSTON! I guess I'll have to stick to my plain old Nassau 










(old photo. this one is on reserve until my wedding day in July).


----------



## liwang22

TheDude said:


> Big crown Nassau.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


New to MKii but am liking them a lot. Are the currently available Nassaus without a big crown? I'd prefer a big crown.


----------



## Fullers1845

Kingston on Kangaroo all weekend long.


----------



## Darwin

***** - I'm in the same boat; pictures of the gilt Kingston dial really WOW me.


----------



## TheDude

liwang22 said:


> New to MKii but am liking them a lot. Are the currently available Nassaus without a big crown? I'd prefer a big crown.


The first 25 were sold with the Kingston crown and tube because of some unforseen development/manufacturing issues with the smaller Nassau crown. They only went to pre-orders from owners who had Kingstons already (so as not to dilute the trademark Kingston big crown). Bill ironed out the Nassau crown stuff (I think it was just some faulty parts) and has been shipping regular sized crowns on them ever since.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22

TheDude said:


> The first 25 were sold with the Kingston crown and tube because of some unforseen development/manufacturing issues with the smaller Nassau crown. They only went to pre-orders from owners who had Kingstons already (so as not to dilute the trademark Kingston big crown). Bill ironed out the Nassau crown stuff (I think it was just some faulty parts) and has been shipping regular sized crowns on them ever since.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks, Dude. Wow, so not many out there with the big crown. It's a good look.


----------



## navyman

Playing around with filters on the Kingston.


----------



## rmassony

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## navyman

TheMeasure said:


>


Love the Big Crown Nassau! One of twenty-five.


----------



## MHe225

TheMeasure said:


> VERY NICE 006!! Now we're just waiting on 007 & the rest of the Big Crown Nassaus to report :-!


Not 007, but just one of the rest of the Big Crown Nassau's.









This picture is already one year old and not great, but it is my only side-by-side shot of Kingston #299 and BC Nassau #15


----------



## Darwin

In Powell River for my son's All-Star hockey tournament. Go CVMHA Chiefs!










Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

MHe225 said:


> Not 007, but just one of the rest of the Big Crown Nassau's....BC Nassau #15


It's good to see you 015!!! You should come out more often

This was always one of my favorite shots when I was digging through the Kingston threads..|>



MHe225 said:


> View attachment 1462264


----------



## JFingers

Anniversary hike to Shingle Falls outside of Beale AFB.




























Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## JFingers

Airports are a lot less fun as a passenger...










Blue skies, y'all. 
-only Jake


----------



## rmassony

Happy Easter!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

Desk diving with some orange on...


----------



## mephisto

Beach patrol


----------



## mikestrike

Nassau lume










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navyman

A little gilt today.


----------



## TheMeasure

What a fantastic pic! Very excited for the Capstone coming back, hopefully be able to snag one. Until then this shot will hold me over. 



mephisto said:


> Beach patrol


----------



## TheDude

LRRP 004.

Straight hand!










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Wallace

Haven't posted in a while. Here is my Kingston, wear it 5+ days a week.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

MHe225 said:


> Not 007, but just one of the rest of the Big Crown Nassau's.
> 
> View attachment 1462264
> 
> 
> This picture is already one year old and not great, but it is my only side-by-side shot of Kingston #299 and BC Nassau #15


That shot is pure sex! 

Here's what I'm wearing :


----------



## Fullers1845

On MkII-clasped HR steel today.


----------



## sarasate




----------



## sstarbuck68

Bam!!!! Beautiful, sarasate!!!

S


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

I've got this on..... 









_(While I'm working on something else......)_

-A preview of coming attractions-









_(Another Project of mine that began some time ago....Hope to finish soon!)_

Carry on, MKII'ers ;-)

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Well, since I have finally completed this, I wanted to get some pictures up.... b-)









I have fabricated and fitted the correct length links.... b-)









and can now reveal the MKII Kingston/Nassau rivet bracelet fitted to my Vantage...

I'll get another thread up to show some more pictures...

-My Best to All-

|>|>

_p.s. Post those MKII's!!_


----------



## heebs

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Well, since I have finally completed this, I wanted to get some pictures up.... b-)
> 
> I have fabricated and fitted the correct length links.... b-)
> 
> and can now reveal the MKII Kingston/Nassau rivet bracelet fitted to my Vantage...
> 
> I'll get another thread up to show some more pictures...
> 
> -My Best to All-
> 
> |>|>
> 
> _p.s. Post those MKII's!!_


Well played! That's a great looking combo. Anyone wanna trade an acrylic insert Stingray for a Vantage?


----------



## JFingers

Blue skies, y'all. 
-only Jake


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Well, It had to be..... ;-)









_Yup, You got it...._

The *Vantage* on _Vintage-style MKII 'Rivet Bracelet'_ b-)









-Hope All have a Great Day- 

-My Best-

|>|>


----------



## sarasate

sstarbuck68 said:


> Bam!!!! Beautiful, sarasate!!!
> 
> S


 Thank you, sir!


----------



## TheDude

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Well, since I have finally completed this, I wanted to get some pictures up.... b-)
> 
> View attachment 1467215
> 
> 
> I have fabricated and fitted the correct length links.... b-)
> 
> View attachment 1467210
> 
> 
> and can now reveal the MKII Kingston/Nassau rivet bracelet fitted to my Vantage...
> 
> I'll get another thread up to show some more pictures...
> 
> -My Best to All-
> 
> |>|>
> 
> _p.s. Post those MKII's!!_


Bravo! That bracelet should have been there from day one!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmassony

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:-d Ha ha....What Else :-s









The 'Vintage Vantage' on MKII rivet bracelet....b-)









-My Best to All- 

|>|>


----------



## TheDude

Two different ones today. Vantage earlier, Kingston now.



















Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaWolf777

One of my favorite pictures that I've ever taken of my Nassau:


----------



## Darwin

Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Multi-tasking....... 









_Cat, Coffee, Computer and Camera-phone....(and the *Vantage*)_









It's starting to rain outside.....









Well.... :think:

That is certainly better than snow.

Is Spring finally here in the North-Land? :-s

_I hope so._

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## mephisto

Another layover


----------



## tako_watch

After a tiring trip to move stuff out of my daughters apartment...she has one more week of finals then off to Antigua ( her not me...so sad). Now to relax with the Kingston a few days.


----------



## mario24601

sarasate said:


> View attachment 1466857


Perfect!


----------



## rmassony

Bluegrass on a beautiful Saturday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navyman




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Advantage...._*Vantage*_.... ;-)









_(Without a Doubt!)_ b-)

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## Darwin

Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

This one.... b-)









-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## TheDude

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

TheDude said:


> ...Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


*Great picture* there, Dude... :-!


----------



## TheDude

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> *Great picture* there, Dude... :-!


Thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## navyman




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Gotta go with 'TheDude' and his theme today..... b-)









_(....I love the Vantage...)_









_(And even more so, now that it is on this *Fantastic* MKII rivet bracelet)_  ;-)









(Keep Posting those MKII's!)

--My Best to All--

|>|>


----------



## JFingers

Surviving the flooding in Pensacola...










For some reason they won't let me wear my Kingston during parachute training.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## ahhhderrr

Vantage on kangaroo leather!


----------



## heebs

You guys are killing me with all the Vantage pics.

Here's my MkII today- a tastefully done mod that I enjoy quite a lot.


----------



## Parishioner

Trying to calm myself on the porch after discovering my first scratch on one of the lugs. :-( Life's still good though, especially whenever I daydream of a key west on my wrist. :-! Hope everyone's enjoying the weekend.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Sending some 'Vantage on rivet bracelet' Luv your way today..... :-d









It's a Great Day here today - 64 in the shade...

and luvin' it! b-)

Hope Yours is a Great Day, too....









--My Best to All--

|>|>


----------



## illumidata

Dark here 










Let's keep the sunshine shots coming in!


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## JFingers

Here's a Sierra Newt, one of about 40-50 we saw on our hike on Sunday.



















And a waterfall...



















Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## mikestrike

Fulcrum lume


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Collector

I will give this one a couple hours of arm play while I decide if I'm going to keep her in the stable or not. Something big is coming in!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: Here's another one that I thought I would *never* have.... :roll:

My_ 'new-to-me'_* Stingray*.... b-)









Enjoy those MKII's people!

And Keep Posting :-d

-Best-

|>|>

p.s. Couldn't resist....;-)


----------



## gamecock111

Trying out new strap combo today


----------



## Time Collector

This is not fair, I'm trying to convince myself to sell this one and seeing yours makes me say no way.



gamecock111 said:


> Trying out new strap combo today


----------



## RookSeven

Browsing through this thread looking at everyone's great pictures is going to make the 20 week wait for the Nassau I just bought yesterday so hard. :-x


----------



## Darwin

But it will be so sweet when the wait is over and the watch is on your wrist! It took me two years two land a Kingston (and a LRRP and a Blackwater... went a bit nuts); well worth the wait.



RookSeven said:


> Browsing through this thread looking at everyone's great pictures is going to make the 20 week wait for the Nassau I just bought yesterday so hard. :-x


----------



## RookSeven

Darwin said:


> But it will be so sweet when the wait is over and the watch is on your wrist! It took me two years two land a Kingston (and a LRRP and a Blackwater... went a bit nuts); well worth the wait.


The thing is though, I've been interested in getting a Nassau for a year now - but the 20-22 week lead time always put me off because I hate having to wait.

I was thinking about it the other day and I realized that if I would have just made up my mind and bought one last year, it would already be on my wrist by now... o|


----------



## gamecock111

Time Collector said:


> This is not fair, I'm trying to convince myself to sell this one and seeing yours makes me say no way.


Call me crazy, but I have had a lot of Mk ii's, this is my favorite.


----------



## Time Collector

gamecock111 said:


> Call me crazy, but I have had a lot of Mk ii's, this is my favorite.


I must agree with you my friend. This LRRP definitely get a lot of looks and it steals wrist time away from my other watches, that is why I wanted it gone. When it comes to favorites, I enjoy this one the same as my Marathon GSAR


----------



## Will3020

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> View attachment 1484451


now that's a beauty ;-)


----------



## gamecock111

Will3020 said:


> now that's a beauty ;-)


That is my 2nd favorite MKII. I need to wear it more. It is still in the cache of wears that the mrs gamecock11 doesn't know about.


----------



## heebs

RookSeven said:


> The thing is though, I've been interested in getting a Nassau for a year now - but the 20-22 week lead time always put me off because I hate having to wait.
> 
> I was thinking about it the other day and I realized that if I would have just made up my mind and bought one last year, it would already be on my wrist by now... o|


Now is probably the best time to buy one though because you've got the choice of 3 options (2 diff bezel inserts or the 369 dial with date). And as I've mentioned before - it's worth the wait. And it's probably a good idea to start saving some cash because when it lands I assure you that you're going to want another MkII.


----------



## Kid_A

great piece!


Time Collector said:


> I will give this one a couple hours of arm play while I decide if I'm going to keep her in the stable or not. Something big is coming in!
> 
> View attachment 1484041


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Enjoying a tall cool one..... b-)







_Awesome _

With *another* "new-to-Me" *MKII* :-!

This *Sea Fighter* just arrived here today....

....and it is *Awesome *:-d

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## JohnF




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Another beautiful day here.... 

I'm enjoying it.... (and actually getting some things off my list!...) :-!









:think: And I noticed again, how the gilt on the* Kingston* dial can seem to 'black out' ...









See how that gilt just 'disappears' (?) :-s

*Fantastic.*

-I never get tired of it- ;-)

Well, it's coming up on '*Beer*:30' soon-

_(Got some stuff to finish up, so...)_

_*-Have a Great Day!-*_


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

***** said:


> *Now is probably the best time to buy one though because you've got the choice of 3 options *(2 diff bezel inserts or the 369 dial with date). And as I've mentioned before - it's worth the wait. And it's probably a good idea to start saving some cash because when it lands I assure you that you're going to want another MkII.


*Yep*. _(What He Said- )_


----------



## TheMeasure

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> And I noticed again, how the gilt on the* Kingston* dial can seem to 'black out' ...
> -I never get tired of it-


Me neither, its one of the many things I love about the gilt dial|>


----------



## mephisto




----------



## Chromejob

JohnF said:


>


Now THAT is a pilots/military watch _par excellence._ Don't think I've seen that config/bezel. Priceless. Might look crowded to some, but if I'd have seen something like that when I an USCG flyboy, I would've spent a paycheck for one.

Celebrating my Nassau 2001 purchase with King of the Box.








iPod cam shot


----------



## JohnF

Chromejob said:


> Now THAT is a pilots/military watch _par excellence._ Don't think I've seen that config/bezel. Priceless. Might look crowded to some, but if I'd have seen something like that when I an USCG flyboy, I would've spent a paycheck for one.


Blackwater MMT, his first such homage. The bezel was one of the options back in the day. Red date window as well. 2824 inside. Nice lume.


----------



## JFingers

Pineapple and Serrano chile margaritas on the patio, reading the new FP.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Kid_A

very interesting....



OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Enjoying a tall cool one..... b-)
> 
> View attachment 1486723
> _Awesome _
> 
> With *another* "new-to-Me" *MKII* :-!
> 
> This *Sea Fighter* just arrived here today....
> 
> ....and it is *Awesome *:-d
> 
> -My Best to All-
> 
> |>|>


----------



## navyman

Gilt Kingston and Carolina beaches for the weekend


----------



## illumidata

Anyone still on the fence about getting a Nassau?










😄


----------



## mephisto

JFingers said:


> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


new ride, Jake?


----------



## JFingers

mephisto said:


> new ride, Jake? (avatar)


Yup! Got picked up for a new job, so I get to hit the books hard again to learn two completely different jets.


----------



## mephisto

congrats! time to pull some Gs. what watch are you planning to celebrate with? looking forward to the "timepieces in the cockpit" thread pics


----------



## JFingers

mephisto said:


> congrats! time to pull some Gs. what watch are you planning to celebrate with? looking forward to the "timepieces in the cockpit" thread pics


Actually, I have an LRRP Capstone lined up to celebrate this plane, and I'll get a special edition Bremont when I get Qualed in my profile pic 

Blue skies! 
-only Jake

PS, to stay on topic....


----------



## Time Collector

This one while at Home Depot


----------



## TheMeasure

^^^Only a true WIS gets on the ladder at Home Depot to snap the perfect wrist shot! I love it  (that or you're about 6'10"+)

I'm guessing you've decided to hang onto this one for a little longer..I would do the same, it's a gorgeous piece!



Time Collector said:


> I will give this one a couple hours of arm play while I decide if I'm going to keep her in the stable or not...I'm trying to convince myself to sell this one...


----------



## dosei




----------



## rmassony

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

Entering the hot months... Been wearing Kingston on HR steel lately.


----------



## Time Collector

TheMeasure said:


> ^^^Only a true WIS gets on the ladder at Home Depot to snap the perfect wrist shot! I love it  (that or you're about 6'10"+)
> 
> I'm guessing you've decided to hang onto this one for a little longer..I would do the same, it's a gorgeous piece!


Ha Ha Ha I wasn't on a ladder, but I am 6' 4" . I'm normally the tallest person around until my brothers, nephews, and cousins come around at 6' 5" - 6' 10" they make me look little and before you ask yes we all played ball and one of my nephew is currently in the NBA and one is playing at the University of Tennessee. I'm very proud of them both.


----------



## watcholic




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

|>|>


----------



## nein

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thieuster

nein said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Inspiring! Is it on a Seiko-ish Z22 rubber strap? Mine is at the moment, but I'm not convinced due to the quality difference of the various Z22 straps. Some are soft as silk, but the Z22 on my MKII feels like it has an emery paper lining...

Great to see a LandCruiser on the pic. According to my wife, the only car that matters! Back in her NGO days, she drove these through Pakistan & Afghanistan and even last week she was passenger in a (yes...) Nigerian armoured Landcruiser Troopy... 
Personally, I'm not adventurous.

* I must ask her to wear one of my MKIIs next time when she's on trip.*

Menno


----------



## nein

Thieuster said:


> Inspiring! Is it on a Seiko-ish Z22 rubber strap? Mine is at the moment, but I'm not convinced due to the quality difference of the various Z22 straps. Some are soft as silk, but the Z22 on my MKII feels like it has an emery paper lining...
> 
> Great to see a LandCruiser on the pic. According to my wife, the only car that matters! Back in her NGO days, she drove these through Pakistan & Afghanistan and even last week she was passenger in a (yes...) Nigerian armoured Landcruiser Troopy...
> Personally, I'm not adventurous.
> 
> * I must ask her to wear one of my MKIIs next time when she's on trip.*
> 
> Menno


Funny you ask. I'm shopping for a bond NATO strap as we speak. It's actually a worn & wound suede strap. I've used it for awhile and feel like I need some change.

Your wife's got good taste ;p 200k+ miles and still going strong! I'm going to have to google image search armored landcruisers now!


----------



## Darwin

Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Chromejob

Making me all nostalgic and stuff....



















// Tapatalk on Nexus 4 //


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Chromejob said:


> Making me all nostalgic and stuff.... // Tapatalk on Nexus 4 //


:think: Nice post and Great pictures there, Chromejob. ;-)

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

#264 on Hadley Roma Oyster.....









_(I'm re-thinking the Nassau 3-6-9 red- vs chrome-triangle-bezel order....)_

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## Fullers1845

Bit-O-Bond today.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_-Returned home after early AM trip to airport-_ :roll:

I wore this - while sending the *S.O.L.** off to training.... b-)









:think: (It's a Dirty Job....But somebody has to do it....)

-My Best to All-

*Enjoy your time!*

|>|>

*p.s. *She* picked 'callsign' *SOL = Sweet Old Lady*.....

....and *She* is, the nicest person I've ever met.... ;-)


----------



## rmassony

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Life is good:










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Doin' the _'*bling thing'*_.... b-)









....Stingray on 'polished and flattened' mesh....

_(with the superbly adjustable ratchet bracelet)_ :-!

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## Thieuster

My LRRP. Making use of its GMT feature: my wife is away on a business trip - through a few timezones. It helps me to remember what time it is on the other side of the world.









Menno


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

How about that?
















(The *'Lady-who-lets-me-live-with-Her'* is three time-zones _up-time_ from me....)








:think: _So I'm wearing the LRRP for the same reason Menno is...._

-Hope All have a Great Day Today...... :-!

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## mephisto

add me to the "capstone b/c of wife" list
(wife decided the pelagos went better with her outfit today)
((at least she's never asked for a michael kors))


----------



## liwang22

mephisto said:


> add me to the "capstone b/c of wife" list
> (wife decided the pelagos went better with her outfit today)
> ((at least she's never asked for a michael kors))


That's very cool. My wife has started taking an interest in watches, so I'm getting her an Air King for her birthday coming up, which is around the time I hope to get my Nassau. I hope to be able to recreate a similar shot.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

mephisto said:


> add me to the "capstone b/c of wife" list
> (wife decided the pelagos went better with her outfit today)
> ((at least she's never asked for a michael kors))


She has *Great Taste*, eh?

:-d

-Best-

|>|>


----------



## Kinbote

Another day at the office. Useful features, great bezel action, and pleasing to look at. I'm not opposed to buying more watches, but I couldn't imagine how I could be happier with anything else.
MKII Blackwater MMT


----------



## Plat0

mephisto said:


> ((at least she's never asked for a michael kors))


And why would she with access to fantastic pieces like that?


----------



## mephisto

liwang22 said:


> That's very cool. My wife has started taking an interest in watches, so I'm getting her an Air King for her birthday coming up, which is around the time I hope to get my Nassau. I hope to be able to recreate a similar shot.


fantastic!
wife took the Sinn 356 out of the barn today. the Sinn's sapphire caseback and characteristic "lively" rotor-buzz of the 7750 is what got her interested in automatic watches in the first place when we started dating









so we started her off with a seiko 5 military but, as you can see, she has no problem rotating through my stable












OmegaCosmicMan said:


> She has *Great Taste*, eh?


my ego can only presume you've deduced this because she married _me_ :-d


----------



## liwang22

mephisto said:


> fantastic!
> wife took the Sinn 356 out of the barn today. the Sinn's sapphire caseback and characteristic "lively" rotor-buzz of the 7750 is what got her interested in automatic watches in the first place when we started dating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so we started her off with a seiko 5 military but, as you can see, she has no problem rotating through my stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Seiko 5 is such a great entry level auto. I've seen it for like $65 on Amazon. I bought one for my dad (who doesn't like anything showy) and he loves it.
> 
> My wife is a girly girl so a dressier watch suits her well. Your collection is great as I love Sinn and Tudor in general.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: (Fantastic *Light* this morning - Forest Fire Smoky Haze)

_(had to get a pic....)_ ;-)









-Have a Great Day, All-

-Best-

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

mephisto said:


> fantastic!
> wife took the Sinn 356 out of the barn today. the Sinn's sapphire caseback and characteristic "lively" rotor-buzz of the 7750 is what got her interested in automatic watches in the first place when we started dating.....
> 
> ....so we started her off with a seiko 5 military but, as you can see, she has no problem rotating through my stable.....
> 
> .....*my ego can only presume you've deduced this because she married me* :-d


Uh, Yeah.... that's it..... :-d

|>|>


----------



## Chromejob

mephisto said:


> fantastic!
> wife took the Sinn 356 out of the barn today. the Sinn's sapphire caseback and characteristic "lively" rotor-buzz of the 7750 is what got her interested in automatic watches in the first place when we started dating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so we started her off with a seiko 5 military but, as you can see, she has no problem rotating through my stable


Best. Post. Of the day. Cheers to both of you.

// Tapatalk on Nexus 4 //


----------



## Time Collector

Fishing with the MK II milsub, trying out a new bait caster while trying to perfect my technique an prevent a birds nest.



























One dead fish that must have gotten away from someone


----------



## Gatt




----------



## ytyutian

nato

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

In diggin everyone's new Nassaus! 
Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

My _'Vintage'_ *Vantage*.... b-)









:think: _(It's starting to look kinda 'vintage' with all those swirls, scratches and dings...) _ ;-)

Good to see the 'new' Nassaus in the thread - Thanks Guys! :-!

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## TheDude

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> My _'Vintage'_ *Vantage*.... b-)
> 
> View attachment 1502729
> 
> 
> :think: _(It's starting to look kinda 'vintage' with all those swirls, scratches and dings...) _ ;-)
> 
> Good to see the 'new' Nassaus in the thread - Thanks Guys! :-!
> 
> -My Best to All-
> 
> |>|>


I know just what you mean... 



















Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*LRRP*









*'Heart of the Sunrise'*

-Have a Great Day, All-

|>|>

_
--(Time to get some coffee now)--_ ;-)


----------



## Chromejob

Kingston logging in with a Yubikey. Gold knows gold.










// Tapatalk on Nexus 4 //


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

LRRP Capstone (on leather today)









-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## gamecock111

On a black gunny this weekend


----------



## ahhhderrr

I've always lusted after the Vantage, and after acquiring it I've had mixed emotions. It's made me want a Rolex explorer even more, but I've tried on both the 36mm and the 39mm. One feels too small and the other feels too big. Even the Vantage feels a hair too big for my taste, but whenever I convince myself to sell it, I put it on again and change my mind. 
This watch has the most comfortable oyster I've ever worn, and is the most legible I've ever had. The construction, fit and finish is just so superb that I can't let it go!


----------



## JFingers

Just got it back from MWWC, I wouldn't send my MKII's anywhere else. Great communication all the way.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Plat0

ahhhderrr said:


> I've always lusted after the Vantage, and after acquiring it I've had mixed emotions. It's made me want a Rolex explorer even more, but I've tried on both the 36mm and the 39mm. One feels too small and the other feels too big. Even the Vantage feels a hair too big for my taste, but whenever I convince myself to sell it, I put it on again and change my mind.
> This watch has the most comfortable oyster I've ever worn, and is the most legible I've ever had. The construction, fit and finish is just so superb that I can't let it go!


I've said it before: the Vantage will never leave my rotation. To me, it's better than the Explorer I, I have always wanted even before I knew about MKII. I remember trying on my fathers 36mm explorer and falling in love with it, but wished it was bigger. To my amazement, somewhere else in the world somebody had made it 39mm and WITH a date! The Kingston might eventually leave the stable (one is already for sale), but the Vantage is staying.

Back on topic!


----------



## JFingers

Waiting room. At least I have a Vantage to keep the time. +1.25 seconds a day since I got it back on Tuesday.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Paradive...(Outside....)

_--It stopped raining for a bit- Whoopee!--_









_(Uh... Nope. Caught a drop mid-crystal....)_ :roll:

Inside....









That blue lume is Awesome! 








Big Congrats :-! to the new posters on this forum....

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## Banko

Been a while since I posted here, have been wearing my Vantage at different times though.. 
But - today I thought I would check in to let you know we are both okay.. ;-)

Edit: Just noticed the high frequency of Vantage pics in the thread lately - nice!


----------



## thejollywatcher




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Stingray (So Far...).... ;-)

_(in a backlit-clouds 'Drama Shot')_ :roll:









-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Sometimes I wear more than one MKII during a day's activities...... :think:

_Made the switch a while ago...._ ;-)









-Best-

|>|>


----------



## thejollywatcher

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Sometimes I wear more than one MKII during a day's activities...... :think:
> 
> _Made the switch a while ago...._ ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1512270
> 
> 
> -Best-
> 
> |>|>


Now that I have two, I do the same and sometimes...wear one on each hand at home and end up with my neck feeling like I've been watching tennis! :-d


----------



## TheMeasure

Banko said:


> ...Just noticed the high frequency of Vantage pics in the thread lately - nice!


Might as well add one more, never get tired of looking at the Vantage


----------



## thejollywatcher




----------



## thejollywatcher

Capstone in the morning...Nassau in the afternoon.


----------



## Fox143

1963 Corvair Convertible and Nassau


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Kingston....
















_(....dressed with black....)_

-Great photos today, Thanks for sharing.... :-!

...for a Good Day Today...

- Best -


----------



## Plat0

My Kingston. 









C&B premium NATO.


----------



## JFingers

Look what came in the mail yesterday while I was out moto-camping with my gang!










First impression is that it's bigger than what I'm used to with the Kingston and Vantage, but seems smaller than my Breitling Airwolf. It might take me a bit to get used to the inner and outer markings, ie, which ones are for the zulu time and which ones are for the minutes, but I reckon it will sort itself out in my brain soon enough.

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Darwin

Congratulations, Jake! Time to update your signature. No pun intended, _of course_...


----------



## 66Cooper

Banko said:


> Been a while since I posted here, have been wearing my Vantage at different times though..
> But - today I thought I would check in to let you know we are both okay.. ;-)
> 
> Edit: Just noticed the high frequency of Vantage pics in the thread lately - nice!
> View attachment 1511499


That's an amazing strap right there! Great pic as well

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Congratulations Jake. The watch looks great...(hey, I might be *biased* _somewhat_).

May you wear it, and enjoy it in the Best of Health and Circumstance! :-!


----------



## Thieuster

Blackwater these days.









Menno


----------



## TheDude

Straight hand LRRP. Second time this week!










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeli9

Finally I have the privilege to post in this thread after the long wait!


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Some fresh pics of my Nassau. I always fall in love with this watch all over again each time I photograph it...


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Kingston #048 again...._on another black strap_ :think:









Keep 'em coming, fellers....

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## jh9t

Kingston #101 checking in after a long hiatus


----------



## liwang22

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Some fresh pics of my Nassau. I always fall in love with this watch all over again each time I photograph it...


So nice. I'm waiting for mine. How do you like it on that Bond NATO? I'm considering ordering the Maratac version and using it with the Marathon shoulder less spring bars. Reading these threads I know more about prepping to get a Nassau than the actual watch.


----------



## JFingers

A couple clandestine pics from survival training refresher...










Playing in the woods:










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## JFingers

Kingston for my MSIR comp exam. Hopefully it brought me luck and I pass!










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## elbilo

JFingers said:


> Kingston for my MSIR comp exam. Hopefully it brought me luck and I pass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


do you get bonus points for wearing your watch yeager-style? lol

eric


----------



## JFingers

elbilo said:


> do you get bonus points for wearing your watch yeager-style? lol
> 
> eric


EVERYONE gets bonus points for wearing their watch Yeager style!


----------



## ahhhderrr




----------



## AlphaWolf777

liwang22 said:


> So nice. I'm waiting for mine. How do you like it on that Bond NATO? I'm considering ordering the Maratac version and using it with the Marathon shoulder less spring bars. Reading these threads I know more about prepping to get a Nassau than the actual watch.


I love it on the Bond strap. Just gives it a great, iconic look!


----------



## illumidata

TC!


----------



## mephisto

alpine patrol on the Grouse Grind


----------



## Darwin

Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk


----------



## tako_watch

JFingers said:


> EVERYONE gets bonus points for wearing their watch Yeager style!


----------



## illumidata

I have yet to pull off a full Yeager...can't handle the Gs


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

(I'm lookin' for my Bonus Points.....)
















Kingston #048 with......

_-Another *Black Strap*-_








_(This one is a Hirsch 'Mobile'......)_

*Happy Monday!!* (probably, by the time you see this....)

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## marked19

I'm glad I'm finally able to participate in this thread now that I received my Nassau. I'm really enjoying it on the Rios braided perlon strap that I just got for it!









Cheers!


----------



## Fullers1845

Wearing my Kingston "Yeager Style" messes with my WIS OCD, but I can't stand the peer pressure! I'm giving it a try. Baby steps...


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

So my past few posts have all been Kingstons on black straps...... Here is #264 on the Hirsch 'Mobile' strap.

('Mobile' is Nappa leather with the Leonardo curved-end fitment system.)









-The method to my madness (..._or so I like to think..._) has been to show what a Nassau may look like on one, and also to see for myself....;-)
_(...Since I may have a Nassau 3-6-9 arriving in October... But don't tell my wife.....)_








Here is one of those _'artsy'_ shots where I tried to break my camera's sensor by getting the Suns reflection from the dial. :roll:















This is the kind of thing that the darned beautiful glossy dial gets me mixed up with....
















and, for you Nassau and Kingston guys...

Last is an 'up-th-arm' shot to show how the Hirsch _'Mobile'_ strap fills the watch lug recess.....

It is very nice.








-My Best to All-


----------



## JFingers

Upside down, top of a loop... About to ease back into 5Gs on the way back down. I love my new job!










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## TheMeasure

^^^this certainly qualifies as "Let's see MKII in Action"..Very impressive Jake..freakin AWESOME|>|>


----------



## Fullers1845

JFingers said:


> Upside down, top of a loop... About to ease back into 5Gs on the way back down. I love my new job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Women want him... Men want to be... wearing his Mk II's!


----------



## Plat0

JFingers said:


> Upside down, top of a loop... About to ease back into 5Gs on the way back down. I love my new job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


How will anyone ever top this post!?

Stay safe Jake! The skies are yours!


----------



## Cleans Up

now on "vanilla" rubber, that I boiled and curved, then chopped the excess. One of my most comfortable watches.


----------



## Thieuster

I love this pic, but... how did you find the time to take that pic! 

Menno


----------



## JFingers

Thieuster said:


> I love this pic, but... how did you find the time to take that pic!
> 
> Menno


2000th post in this thread! I had the time because it was my second flight in this plane, so I was in the back seat just trying to absorb just how much faster it is than my previous planes. Not so fast I can't get a pic of my new favorite flight watch!

Thanks everyone for all the nice posts and pictures!

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## mlb212

At the pool


----------



## mephisto

got together with a couple of other airline pukes tonight. many beers spilled and lies told.


----------



## Thieuster

> ...trying to absorb just how much faster it is...


Making a pic like this certainly proves that you can cope with it! My deepest respect! I find it difficult to take a pic behind the wheel of my car when waiting at a traffic light ;-)

Menno


----------



## Fullers1845

mephisto said:


> got together with a couple of other airline pukes tonight. many beers spilled and lies told.


I like the one on the right...


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_(Dreaming of my 3-6-9 Nassau)_ ;-)

Otherwise; wearing the *Vantage* today, on an-increasingly-cloudy afternoon.....:-(









On that wonderful Hirsch 'Mobile' strap....

(I'm sure it will work just fine when that new Nassau arrives....)
















-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## JFingers

Fullers1845 said:


> I like the one on the right...


To be honest, I like all three!
Blue skies!


----------



## Thieuster

Just picked this out of the drawer for tomorrow (just past midnight overhere):









A very fitting pic here: tomorrow a proper, sunny day. Ideal for a trip through the country!

Menno


----------



## mephisto

Layover mode


----------



## Dave Wallace

Hello Chicago


----------



## Kid_A

wonderful timepiece...


Thieuster said:


> Just picked this out of the drawer for tomorrow (just past midnight overhere):
> 
> View attachment 1526603
> 
> 
> A very fitting pic here: tomorrow a proper, sunny day. Ideal for a trip through the country!
> 
> Menno


----------



## John Steed

Nassau on






NATO for the rest of the day


----------



## Thieuster

Nice! That nato is perfect for the future Pepsi Key West!

Menno


----------



## John Steed

Thanks Menno, actually I find this style quite versatile, it looks great with a large bunch of sports/military watches, even for a touch of fun for white/black tie occasions - while not so frequent



Thieuster said:


> Nice! That nato is perfect for the future Pepsi Key West!
> 
> Menno


----------



## JFingers

Just checking out Yosemite NP with my Vantage on natostrapco M-technik strap...










I love my job! 
Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## JFingers

Mt Shasta and a Capstone:










Mt Lassen:










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## illumidata

JFingers said:


> Mt Shasta and a Capstone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mt Lassen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Your pics amaze and horrify in equal measure. I'd be petrified, and you're snapping wrist shots!

It's not like you can claim you were waiting at a stop sign!!!

Sent from behind the looking glass


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

JFingers said:


> Mt Shasta and a Capstone: Mt Lassen: Blue skies, y'all!
> 
> -only Jake









Man, that training looks pretty Grueling....








_'Learning all the time...."_








Keep up the Good Work- :-!

-Best-

|>|>


----------



## Darwin

Whilst out walking the wee pug an hour or so ago:


----------



## Time Collector

Put this on for a quick run to Sam's Club, changing to a Sub-C to head to the River


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

The *Vantage *most of the day today......









Enjoy those MKII's Men!

Keep Posting! :-!

-Best-

|>|>


----------



## JFingers

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> The *Vantage *most of the day today......
> 
> Enjoy those MKII's Men!
> 
> Keep Posting! :-!
> 
> -Best-
> 
> |>|>


Same here:










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## BSHt013

This thread makes me sick! 

Ok, so it's probably just envy. However, my doctor did let me know that I do have a fever, and the only prescription is a used Vantage. So if any of you kindly gentlemen wouldn't mind letting me if you ever come across one for sale, it'd be greatly appreciated.  

P.S. I did place an order for the Nassau, but what's a man to do for 4 months?


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

thach said:


> This thread makes me sick!
> 
> Ok, so it's probably just envy. However, my doctor did let me know that I do have a fever, and the only prescription is a used Vantage. So if any of you kindly gentlemen wouldn't mind letting me if you ever come across one for sale, it'd be greatly appreciated.
> 
> P.S. I did place an order for the Nassau, but what's a man to do for 4 months?


:think: Ummm......








Wait.








_Patiently....._ 

And then.....
















-Best-


----------



## ahhhderrr




----------



## TheDude

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*LRRP* - On another new, 'vintage-style' leather strap.... ;-)









- I Hope All have a Great Weekend!! -

*-Solstice-* 

|>|>


----------



## illumidata

One day, I will have a different watch to post here. Until that happy moment, it'll have to be this again!










Time to go feel the universe...  

Sent from behind the looking glass


----------



## Darwin

Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Well, It is very cloudy tonight, as we come from the 21st of June to the 22nd....Kingston #048 is on duty for the change..... 









:think: _(What a difference a few minutes makes in terms of available light......)_









Happy Sunday, Everybody! 

|>|>


----------



## John Steed

Kingston once in a blue moon... b-)



OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Well, It is very cloudy tonight, as we come from the 21st of June to the 22nd....Kingston #048 is on duty for the change.....
> 
> View attachment 1537112
> 
> 
> |>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think:
_(What strap to wear with a Sting Ray-)_
























Of Course!! *Sting Ray*!! :-d

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## illumidata

I finally worked up the courage to adjust the bracelet. I had to tape it to the table to keep it steady. Took hours but totally worth it.



















TC!

Sent from behind the looking glass


----------



## ahhhderrr

It wasn't easy, but I was able to fit the Sinn rubber deployant onto the Vantage. Always liked the subtle notches on the side of the strap, but couldnt find an aftermarket alternative. Feels like a good sporty summer choice


----------



## JFingers

ahhhderrr said:


> It wasn't easy, but I was able to fit the Sinn rubber deployant onto the Vantage. Always liked the subtle notches on the side of the strap, but couldnt find an aftermarket alternative. Feels like a good sporty summer choice


Oh I like that a lot!


----------



## TheDude

ahhhderrr said:


> It wasn't easy, but I was able to fit the Sinn rubber deployant onto the Vantage. Always liked the subtle notches on the side of the strap, but couldnt find an aftermarket alternative. Feels like a good sporty summer choice


Nice! I have an old prototype Everest that didn't fit anything I own that I wish I could shoehorn on like that. Very nice.

Threw mine on Corvus Bond nato today.










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gamecock111




----------



## thejollywatcher

Think I'll go with Team Orange this weekend...


----------



## tako_watch

Wearing this all week


----------



## JFingers

thejollywatcher said:


> Think I'll go with Team Orange this weekend...


Definitely an interesting combination on the LRRP! Is that an Isofane on the Nassau though? I'd never thought of orange rubber on the LRRP, but dang it, now I might have to try it...

Blue skies!
-only jake


----------



## thejollywatcher

JFingers said:


> Definitely an interesting combination on the LRRP! Is that an Isofane on the Nassau though? I'd never thought of orange rubber on the LRRP, but dang it, now I might have to try it...
> 
> Thanks! I'd never seen that combo before yet (correct me if I'm wrong) so I thought I'd give it a shot. And it's also a vintage-styled BC strap on the Nassau, btw. I'll try and take another pic later.


----------



## thejollywatcher




----------



## TheMeasure

^^^The Nassau looks good on orange!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

A lazy day....








Fun in the sun....








_*'Beer-glass Margaritas'*_
















And after 1700, the shade falls here in the late afternoon and early evening, gives us a break from the heat....;-)

And perfect, even, blue light for watch photos....
















Vantage on the fantastic rivet bracelet - The Best!


----------



## ahhhderrr




----------



## thejollywatcher




----------



## Thieuster

thejollywatcher said:


>


Not only a great combo and a great spot to be! Nice to see that you're supporting our Orange soccer team! Lots of people overhere in Holland wear something orange these days; like an orange watchstrap ;-) 
(or in my case an orange shirt with my vantage).

Menno


----------



## thejollywatcher

Thieuster said:


> Not only a great combo and a great spot to be! Nice to see that you're supporting our Orange soccer team! Lots of people overhere in Holland wear something orange these days; like an orange watchstrap ;-)
> (or in my case an orange shirt with my vantage).
> 
> Menno


I watched the match before heading out to the beach. What a nail biting finish!!! Congrats to the Orange :-!


----------



## JFingers

Kingston and Maker's 46. Life is good.

-only Jake


----------



## cpotters

Decisions, decisions......


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Kingston* #048 is back on mesh :-!







:-!

-Have a Great Evening-

|>|>


----------



## thejollywatcher




----------



## TheDude

Vantage, back on metal.










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Now on a buttery-soft and sporty Horween chromexcel leather strap.....









Yup- Kingston 048 sporting new shoes....:-d

I hope All have a Great Day today......

-Best-

|>|>


----------



## mrklabb

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Now on a buttery-soft and sporty Horween chromexcel leather strap.....
> 
> View attachment 1547829
> 
> 
> Yup- Kingston 048 sporting new shoes....:-d
> 
> I hope All have a Great Day today......
> 
> -Best-
> 
> |>|>


That's a wonderful combo!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

mrklabb said:


> That's a wonderful combo!











Thanks! 

Credit for the strap to Logan Stevens (lgs2 on WUS).

I am not associated with, and have no other interest in this seller (other than being a satisfied customer).

He provided the strap...just received it yesterday - It is Very Nice...... :-!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Went "tactical" at work today with a green ISO.


----------



## 66Cooper

Kingston on a new custom strap. Really liking this one.


----------



## JFingers

66Cooper said:


> Kingston on a new custom strap. Really liking this one.


I love a Kingston on good leather.

Speaking of new straps...










I just got this in the mail from Patrik at Clover straps. I think he did a great job!


----------



## 66Cooper

Wow, there's something different. Vintage style with a twist


----------



## mlb212

at the cape


----------



## thejollywatcher




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

I was wearing the classic Quad 10 today on a vintage leather strap - 

















-Checking out the growth in the berry patch- ;-)

Great Pictures today - Good to see 'em :-!

-Best-

|>|>


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## Plat0

Kingston, after hours...

Yeager style!


----------



## watcholic

Celebrating the 4th with a MK II combo.










Happy Fourth!


----------



## TheDude

Yesterday...










Today...










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Happy 4th of July!










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## thejollywatcher

Think I'll give this look a shot this weekend!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Hello All-

We had a quiet, but relaxing day in the sun today..... 

remembering, and appreciative of the Old Red, White, and.....









Blue. :-!








and We Hope All of You remain Safe this weekend.








-Our Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## JFingers

Studying...










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## TheDude

Don't worry, this isn't the end of my mechanical watch days, but damn this is cool.

Samsung Gear Live running Android Wear.










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin

Sorry for the rotated pic everyone. I *used* to have Tapatalk and Google+ configured so that I was automatically prompted to edit images that I take from within Tapatalk. My phone acted up a few months ago and has been sent off and repaired three times, each time I reset the phone before sending it off. I've no idea how to re-configure my setup...

Campbell River Marina and pier in the background (middle ground?) with Quadra Island beyond that.


----------



## TheGanzman

*Paradive No Date Sapphire Dive Bezel...*

I've had it two days now; immediately put it on a G10 Zulu 2 ring British Grey strap from Westcoastime. If EVER a watch screams out "All Business" it's THIS one! It looks and feels like you could bash on it with a hammer all day and not make a scratch on it! You gotta wear it "tight" though; as others have said, it is one HEAVY chunk o' watch! To my eyes, this is the EPITOME of the term "Tool Watch"; if I'm ever stranded on the mythical "Desert Island", this is gonna be my watch of choice! My buddy asked me yesterday: "If you crash-land a plane on a desert island with that MkII Paradive, what woman would you want to be on that island with you?" My answer: "A woman who's an airplane mechanic!"


----------



## thejollywatcher

Blue ISO day.


----------



## rmassony

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishducker




----------



## tako_watch

Just put on a maratec elite


----------



## JFingers

tako_watch said:


> Just put on a maratec elite


And it's Yeager style!










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## tako_watch

Oh yea!!!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Good ol' No. 48 (of 300)..... ;-)









It is on another of Logan Stevens' (lgs2 on WUS) custom straps.... :-!

This one is 'olive' chromexcel horween in a vintage style.

The leather is so soft and flexible....It feels very thin - But it isn't.









_-Lovin' that green-_ b-)

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## Skyfire

Just in, my 3rd MKII. It's an addiction I tell you!


----------



## JFingers

Also my 3rd MKII!










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Arthur

Stingray on Drew Canvas strap










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike

*Kingston*


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Skyfire said:


> Just in, my 3rd MKII. It's an addiction I tell you!


Hmmmm.... :think: What a coincidence.....Here; my third MKII welcomes you and yours 









(Paradive in _'Back to Basics' _)

*Congratulations* to You!

-Best-

|>|>

p.s. ....About that 'condition' you mentioned.....I find it is... _Best to just Relax....And enjoy it!_

It's not done with you yet......:-d


----------



## OkiFrog

sarasate said:


> View attachment 1352015
> What NATO band is this? Looks great. Thanks.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Good 'Ol No. 048..... ;-)









On another of Logan's Horween Chromexcel straps....this is a black one, full stitch, round end.

Comfy.... heh heh heh b-)

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## JFingers

Been a little quiet lately... This watch freaking rocks!










Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## heebs

Been wearing this one more lately since I swapped the leather out for this summer NATO.










2 more days and I can wear my Nassau again...


----------



## gwold

Have been wearing the Mk II rubber for about three weeks now. I'm normally not a fan of rubber, preferring steel, but this one's working well.

I am looking forward to the rumored Mk II bracelet, though.


----------



## zeroeseight

Took delivery of my first MKII today, count me impressed.


----------



## watcholic

New shoes arrived over the weekend. Trying them on the Nassau and Kingston.


----------



## TheMeasure

zeroeseight said:


> Took delivery of my first MKII today, count me impressed.


My Kingston says hello, welcome & congrats on your first MKII..which most likely won't be your last! ;-)


----------



## watcholic

James, these are GLC straps from Rome. They even do custom sizing! Very happy with them.


----------



## BSHt013

***** said:


> 2 more days and I can wear my Nassau again...


So we will get photos of that Nassau again, right?!


----------



## zeroeseight

TheMeasure said:


> My Kingston says hello, welcome & congrats on your first MKII..which most likely won't be your last! ;-)


Cheers, it's a photogenic piece.


----------



## JFingers

No introduction needed.

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Fullers1845

watcholic said:


> James, these are GLC straps from Rome. They even do custom sizing! Very happy with them.


Very nice. Are yours from the "Real Leather" collection?


----------



## watcholic

Strapped happy.


----------



## JFingers

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Plat0

The Kingston on the way home after a real long day in the office.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Hey All, Some great photos showing up again....Thanks for sharing. :-!

Logan completed another custom strap for me after another of my 'crazy ideas' bubbled out....Some pics with #264.....









Black Horween Chromexcel leather....









With a bright red full-stitch, fully finished edge....

Round-end tail and 20mm tapering to 18mm at the thumbnail buckle....

146mm/76mm for the 8+" left wrist, and enough strap to wear on the right at 8.25"









*Uh Huh....* :-!

And, _'Why I just remain entranced with the glossy gilt-dial phenomenon.....'_









(Somebody else said it, but I'll borrow it....) 

_I like shiny things......_ :-d

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Hello All, 

Today, I took the _*Stingray*_ out for 'walkabout'.....









-Best-

|>|>


----------



## Steppy




----------



## heebs

thach said:


> So we will get photos of that Nassau again, right?!


Yup. It's coming back into rotation and it's a very photogenic watch.

I actually ended up not wearing it for my wedding because my wife got me an Armida A7 (brass) as a wedding gift. Naturally, I swapped out the Nassau and wore the new one for the big day.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Haven't posted in awhile. Took the Nassau out today for some pics. God I love this watch so much.


----------



## JFingers

Cloudy San Francisco and a beautiful Kingston.




























Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## TheMeasure

Enjoying some chicken & waffles with a generous amount of honey butter and syrup. :-d


----------



## Plat0

I need some chicken and waffles in my life...


----------



## sarasate

New addition to my Mk II family!


----------



## johneh

Just got this in the mail this afternoon. My first, but most likely not my last.


----------



## JFingers

Studying for a check ride...










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## nick_sixx




----------



## liwang22

You guys are killing me. Great photos. I'm expecting to join the MKII family in Sept with a Nassau. Keep posting pictures so I can live vicariously through you.


----------



## Fullers1845

nick_sixx said:


>


I need a Thunderball coffee cup in *my* life. My favorite of the Connery Bond movies.


----------



## nick_sixx

Fullers1845 said:


> I need a Thunderball coffee cup in *my* life. My favorite of the Connery Bond movies.


Mine too! Picked it up at a 007 exhibit at the Melbourne museum.


----------



## BSHt013

I accidentally bought this almost new red Nassau while waiting for the September delivery of my silver Nassau. 
View attachment 1578401


----------



## TheMeasure

^^^Nothing wrong with having two Nassaus, enjoy


----------



## BSHt013

TheMeasure said:


> ^^^Nothing wrong with having two Nassaus, enjoy


Thank you Mr. Enabler!  
View attachment 1579261


----------



## Steppy

Kingston on Rios Nylon Braided Strap


----------



## nick_sixx

Good winter's day at the beach with my dogs


----------



## JFingers

More studying. Thinking of flying while wearing my go to flying watch.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Chromejob

On a lark, trying Kingston on a Maratac S-series zombie green strap (on sale at CountyComm BTW, super comfy). No, the strap doesn't really look better with a SuperLumiNova C3 watch.


----------



## zeroeseight

Crude attempt but quite enjoyable.


----------



## BSHt013

zeroeseight said:


> Crude attempt but quite enjoyable.


This is nice!

Was the camera between your teeth?!


----------



## zeroeseight

thach said:


> This is nice!
> 
> Was the camera between your teeth?!


Cheers. Now there's an idea on how to take it  It was with a tripod and self-timer.


----------



## nick_sixx




----------



## Skyfire

A Kingston in Antwerp


----------



## sschum

Skyfire said:


> A Kingston in Antwerp


Great pic. Details on the strap please.


----------



## BSHt013

Casual Friday: 
View attachment 1582638


----------



## JFingers

Check ride Friday :










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Skyfire

sschum said:


> Great pic. Details on the strap please.


Thanks. Shell Cordovan leather strap from Germany, seller sandtuhr on the bay


----------



## mephisto

gave up on trying to look like i was able to follow what was going on... took watch pics instead. 
layover shakespeare in the park


----------



## Plat0

I wish I had a capstone...


----------



## JFingers

Plat0 said:


> I wish I had a capstone...


It's a phenomenal watch... Mine will be going solo with me tomorrow.

I wonder if he'll make a gmt fulcrum...










Blue skies, y'all!


----------



## mlb212

I wish I had a GMT fulcrum...


----------



## zeroeseight

Lume attempt.


----------



## JFingers

It was a good day.



















Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## zeroeseight

Another go at lume.


----------



## BSHt013

0S8, That's a very nice shot.


----------



## mephisto

letting someone else do the work this leg


----------



## gamecock111

mephisto said:


> letting someone else do the work this leg


Mental note to self - don't upload any pictures of my watches while flying, coach


----------



## mlb212

zeroeseight said:


> Another go at lume.
> 
> View attachment 1589042


I see those graduated cylinders in the background. In the lab?


----------



## mlb212

JFingers said:


> It was a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


You usually have pretty good pics of your MKIIs, but these are simply amazing.


----------



## zeroeseight

mlb212 said:


> I see those graduated cylinders in the background. In the lab?


Nope, just use them to measure chemistry for developing photographic films as my other hobby.


----------



## mlb212

Film? What's that?



zeroeseight said:


> Nope, just use them to measure chemistry for developing photographic films as my other hobby.


----------



## zeroeseight

mlb212 said:


> Film? What's that?


Maybe I'll use some for my next shots and show you


----------



## BSHt013

zeroeseight said:


> Another go at lume.


This inspired my close up with a point & shoot:


----------



## zeroeseight

thach said:


> This inspired my close up with a point & shoot:


You got the lume glowing really nicely.


----------



## Chromejob

JFingers said:


> It was a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Ah, your pic brings back memories. Took this last night before lights-out. And AOPA bumper stickers (or was it Sporty's Pilot Shop that sold 'em), "If you ain't a tail-dragger, you ain't @*%$."










Big Spring air show 1990

I flew with an instructor in Mobile who instructed in Talons back in the day, out of Williams in AZ. Had tales of flying INTO the Grand Canyon before they imposed a ceiling over the place. Must've been fuuuuuunnnnn!!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Product testing day today again, here.....But with the Paradive.... 









:think: The 'test' was this Hirsch Performance strap....









This the Hirsch 'Robby' - It has a nice sailcloth texture on the outer surface; it is very well vented with the numerous holes,
it grips the forearm well with the natural rubber inner surface with its channels, and it is very flexible.

And the MKII buckle fits it too! :-!









(And, I think it looks good too.)

Another additional option...

-Options are Nice-

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## JFingers

mlb212 said:


> You usually have pretty good pics of your MKIIs, but these are simply amazing.


Why thank you good sir! I must say, I lead a very privileged life.



Chromejob said:


> Ah, your pic brings back memories. Took this last night before lights-out. And AOPA bumper stickers (or was it Sporty's Pilot Shop that sold 'em), "If you ain't a tail-dragger, you ain't @*%$."
> 
> I flew with an instructor in Mobile who instructed in Talons back in the day, out of Williams in AZ. Had tales of flying INTO the Grand Canyon before they imposed a ceiling over the place. Must've been fuuuuuunnnnn!!


We have a sign in our bar... er... "heritage room" that says "If you ain't a recce pilot, you ain't ****!" And we still drop into Willie quite often if we go cross country. I think I'll stay ABOVE the Grand Canyon, though, so I can keep my wings a bit longer! I'll also be getting my taildragger cert, starting in a couple weeks, but I think my tail dragger will be a little different than the one in your pic  Also, are those P-51s? My vis-recce isn't what it should be...

Blue skies, pilots and ground-pounders alike! If you wear a MKII, you can be my wingman anytime!
-only Jake


----------



## cpotters

JFingers said:


> Also, are those P-51s? My vis-recce isn't what it should be...


THIS is a P51......that fat thing in front of it, that's me....


----------



## T-Wan

T.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Good Day, All-

I had the pleasure of spending this afternoon with an old friend.... 









Yup. It's the_ *Vantage* _on the fabulous MKII rivet bracelet...and.... :roll:

....Yup.....It's doin' _that 'Rain Thing' _again..._._ :-(

Hope you All have a Good Week End 

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

JFingers said:


> Why thank you good sir! I must say, I lead a very privileged life. .... .... I'll also be getting my taildragger cert, starting in a couple weeks, but I think my tail dragger will be a little different than the one in your pic  Also, are those P-51s? My vis-recce isn't what it should be...
> 
> Blue skies, pilots and ground-pounders alike! If you wear a MKII, you can be my wingman anytime!
> -only Jake


Congrats Jake! Keep up that 'grueling' training ;-)

:think: Those look sorta like AT-6 'Texans' from here.... WWII vintage Advanced Trainers. There are a lot of them (relatively speaking) still flying around.

I have always been an aviation buff since I was a kid and _'Twelve O'Clock High'_ was on TV....I have had the good fortune to be able to fly in many different types of what would be 'Vintage' planes now. There is still one more that I am looking forward to. A fellow up in Glenallen, Alaska has one of Benny Howard's Damn Good Airplanes....a Howard DGA-15P, and he offers air tours. The last time the wife and I were through there, the weather was poor and so we passed on it.

I was fortunate enough a number of years ago, to take a short flight in the Collings Foundation B-24M (then the 'Dragon and His Tail' - check out the nose art ;-) ) the first time it visited in Alaska, and a couple of years later, had the opportunity to fly in their B-17 also. Had a long flight in the '17. It was over forty minutes; around one end of the island and then a couple of low passes over a small village to honor an old USAAC veteran who was still alive then. Later he said his eyes welled up with tears at the sight and sound of the old majestic bird and the memories it brought back. We saw him from the plane as we circled twice by him; he was standing in an open field at attention and rendering a snappy salute, wearing his uniform from WWII - it still fit. He passed on several years ago in his early 90's.... :-(

My father's stepdad was a bombadier/navigator in the air war over Europe in WWII - he never said much about it, but significantly, when the time came around that it looked like I might be drafted to go to Vietnam, he said he would pay to have me leave the USA and go to Canada - They ended the draft just after I got my classification notice, and the whole bloody thing completely fell apart after that.

I really enjoyed flying in the '17. It seemd so roomy compared to the B-24 - it was much easier to move around through the interior of the plane in flight. And there is nothing like being in the tail and watching the terrain go away from you at 200' and 200 MPH, except being in the nose and seeing it come at you at 200mph and 120 feet.....:-d

But it really got through to me; the sacrifices those brave young men made when they would be aloft, in flight, for hours and hours in the sub-zero cold, with nothing between them and the enemy's 20mm bullets but a thin aluminum skin about three thicknesses of an old beer can and the sheepskin of their flight gear... Each one those guys is a real *Hero*....








-Best Wishes to You-

|>|>


----------



## nick_sixx

Just an interesting size comparison. 39mm Nassau vs 42mm PO in a similar pose, a few years apart


----------



## zeroeseight

Generally avoided leather on divers. Thought I'd give it a go today.


----------



## BSHt013

Going rogue today. Attending a wedding with a nato. Too lazy to size the untouched bracelet.


----------



## heebs

thach said:


> Going rogue today. Attending a wedding with a nato. Too lazy to size the untouched bracelet.


Looks good no matter what! I'm going to a(nother) wedding on Friday and may wear a similar combo...


----------



## andygray8

007/300 for me...


----------



## 66Cooper

So you got 007!!!! Sweet. 
We are poolside today on vintage, curved tropic strap.


----------



## nick_sixx




----------



## Skyfire

Coffee time


----------



## JFingers

The reason I won't be getting a 3-6-9 Nassau... I need a reason, any reason, really, because they are awfully tempting!










What a great watch.

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## illumidata

^^^ I feel your pain. My reason's the GMT


----------



## Chromejob

JFingers said:


> ... We have a sign in our bar... er... "heritage room" that says "If you ain't a recce pilot, you ain't ****!" And we still drop into Willie quite often if we go cross country. I think I'll stay ABOVE the Grand Canyon, though, so I can keep my wings a bit longer! I'll also be getting my taildragger cert, starting in a couple weeks, but I think my tail dragger will be a little different than the one in your pic  Also, are those P-51s? My vis-recce isn't what it should be...
> 
> Blue skies, pilots and ground-pounders alike! If you wear a MKII, you can be my wingman anytime!
> -only Jake


Wingman? I'll take you up on that.... OmegaCosmicMan is correct, the "flight of four" that morning had two AT6's and two BT-13s (Army variant with fixed gear). I was "getting a lift" to the airshow that morning in the rear seat of TA-777. Speaking of visual recognition, CountyComm has (or had) some 1970s training cards for sale. 












nick_sixx said:


> Just an interesting size comparison. 39mm Nassau vs 42mm PO in a similar pose, a few years apart


What, there's a watch in those pics? 

More visual recognition testing: there's a watch in this pic. (Phoenix NATO, overstock from an Italian contract of super-fine weave in grey and blue.)










T-6 "dawn patrol" pics: Big Spring air show 1990


----------



## 66Cooper

Mines back on a custom strap I had made. Came out perfect!!


----------



## sciumbasci

Post more Paradive please, I love it.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Chromejob said:


> Wingman? I'll take you up on that.... OmegaCosmicMan is correct, the "flight of four" that morning had two AT6's and two BT-13s (Army variant with fixed gear). I was "getting a lift" to the airshow that morning in the rear seat of TA-777. Speaking of visual recognition, CountyComm has (or had) some 1970s training cards for sale.
> 
> What, there's a watch in those pics?
> 
> More visual recognition testing: there's a watch in this pic. (Phoenix NATO, overstock from an Italian contract of super-fine weave in grey and blue.)


Nice Strap - Consolidated PBY 'Catalina' at 1100, 'soft Coasties' (????) at 0200, Primary or basic trainer in Army blue and yellow - Looks like a BT9 or BT13? The one in front (blue and yellow) is 30's or very early 40's (pre-WWII) markings. My dad and uncle had a BT9 for awhile, that they both flew. Dad never followed through with his pilot's license, but my uncle did, and eventually flew around the world several years ago. I've got a hunch that back in the late 40's and early 50's there were more than a few guys flying around that didn't actually have a formal pilot's license.

-And to keep the thread on-topic.....Here's what I have been wearing this week....









-Best-

|>|>


----------



## gshock626

Day 2 with the gorgeous Nassau. Glad I'm finally able to contribute to this awesome thread. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## TheMeasure

Chromejob said:


>


Best looking blue NATO I've seen (there are other good looking things in the photo, but trying to stay on topic) by chance are these available anywhere or long gone?



> Phoenix NATO, overstock from an Italian contract of super-fine weave in grey and blue


----------



## Chromejob

I have these Phoenix NATOs in a lovely grey and this cadet blue. Alas, these were surplus from some Italian contract. If you watch Mickey500's listings on eBay, you'll sometimes catch these (his "seconds" have in my experience been great bargains). I happened to photograph the buckle tonight when I noticed the very subtle and crisp signing on it. Came on to see more than one inquiry about it (Brian, your PM mailbox is wound tight and won't take any more messages).










More pics (hope not foo far off-topic,... I WAS wearing a MK II those days!)










Recognize the lady in the reflection?










... And you saw the grey a few days ago as well.

BTW, so far's I know the Flight of Four was just BT13s and AT6's according to the owner/pilots. These are a bunch of old guard collector pilots. At least one flew stunts for THE BATTLE OF BRITAIN (if you watch the DVD extras, the featurette discusses some "Yanks" who happened to be in Spain buying Messerschmitts and agreed to fly them in Luftwaffe markings for the film).[1] The PBY (and HU16E I photographed it from) are owned by my host down there for that trip. He also has/had an Avenger that has made several film appearances, including the opening of CLOSE ENCOUNTERS (the close-up and operating plane); have a pic of that beauty somewhere, too.

[1] Yes, I know that many of the Messerschmitts were Spanish Air Force planes repainted for the film and flown by their pilots. But there are a few that you can see doing some really daring stunts, and I don't think the Spanish military would go for that. Enter the Yanks. One shot in the opening attack on a French field, I think the BF109 is barely 6' or more above a fence and haycart. One of the pilots received the planes (and the two lead Spitfires, I hear) as payment, and I got to see those on one of those trips to Texas, too.

Anyhoo,... back to watches.


----------



## Chromejob

As nice as those Phoenix straps are, today she's back on a Jim Seal (aliasMarlow;aliasRichmond) Bond strap. Not perfectly authentic to the original, but the gold stripes highlight the dial like few other straps do. Also, Jim has these made at an old company using equipment still in use from the 1960s, so the strap is authentic to a 1960s nylon strap as few others are. I can't recommend them enough. 










Image taken at USCG Air Station Elizabeth City on a particularly foggy night in 1987, 1988.


----------



## gshock626

Day 3 with this beauty. Well looky here! It looks pretty darn good on leather too. Gotta try a NATO next. Have a good one!


----------



## liwang22

gshock626 said:


> Day 3 with this beauty. Well looky here! It looks pretty darn good on leather too. Gotta try a NATO next. Have a good one!
> 
> View attachment 1596798
> 
> View attachment 1596800


Who makes that leather strap? Looks nice.


----------



## gshock626

liwang22 said:


> Who makes that leather strap? Looks nice.


Thanks. It's from Joe @ Diaboliq Straps (just google "diaboliq straps"). He doesn't have a website but he's got some pics on his Facebook page and Instagram account. Here's a better pic of the strap which he sent me just after it was finished:


----------



## tako_watch

out with the Seafighter


----------



## nick_sixx




----------



## gshock626

Tried mine on a few NATOs. Although they looked good I went back to the black leather. I think it's a pretty sweet combo. HAGW!


----------



## cpotters

Found myself at the Greenwood Lake Air Show today, and thought my TR-1000 looked striking next to this Lockheed Tri-Star Constellation. Of course, I think it looks striking next to a pile of dirt, so I may be a little biased on this topic...


----------



## cpotters

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Those look sorta like AT-6 'Texans' from here.... WWII vintage Advanced Trainers. There are a lot of them (relatively speaking) still flying around.


 Off-topic for just a minute...

There are over 100 AT-6s still flying today according to the FAA registry - not bad for a 70 year old airframe. I saw a couple today a one of the air shows near me.

I also have been a vintage warbird fan since I was a kid: my Dad flew with Claire Chennault in China in a B-25 and had to hit the silk twice. Quite a group of guys. My son and I went to China a few years back to retrace his steps, and I recently went up and flew around while seated in the nose of a B-25...a lot of fun when nobody's shooting at you... If my Dad were still alive, he'd own an MkII...because I would have bought him one already. I'll just have to keep buying them for myself


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

cpotters said:


> Found myself at the Greenwood Lake Air Show today, and thought my TR-1000 looked striking next to this Lockheed Tri-Star Constellation. Of course, I think it looks striking next to a pile of dirt, so I may be a little biased on this topic...


:-d:-d

You have a very nice watch there..... :-!

I have many, many fond memories of flying back and forth between Alaska, and Seattle or Portland or into Anchorage in PNA's Constellations. (or Super Connies). Now- Those are the most beautiful aircraft I have ever seen.... and flown on.

PNA was Pacific Northern Airlines, merged into (or absorbed really) by Western Airlines in the mid-60's. Western Airlines, The O-o-o-only Way to Fly. Big upholstered chairs, real china and silverware for meal service. Elegant stewardesses (well to a kid less than twelve years old) anyways....;-) - PNA= Practically Never Arrives..... :-d

Thanks cpotters. Brings back a lot of memories. ;-)


----------



## mephisto

for the connie fans:











back to regular programming...


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*The Stingray*.....









on - _What else_ ;-) - _*Stingray*_

Waiting for the *new* TR, and the *new* Stingray to come along.... ;-)

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## sarasate




----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## heebs

Enjoying our mini honeymoon: Coffee on the patio of our room this morning. Followed by room service breakfast looking out over Brentwood Bay on Vancouver Island.










Heading out for a scenic boat tour this afternoon, followed by a family dinner with my new inlaws. Heading inland tomorrow for a second family gathering. Should be a fun couple days.


----------



## elbilo

***** said:


> Enjoying our mini honeymoon: Coffee on the patio of our room this morning. Followed by room service breakfast looking out over Brentwood Bay on Vancouver Island.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading out for a scenic boat tour this afternoon, followed by a family dinner with my new inlaws. Heading inland tomorrow for a second family gathering. Should be a fun couple days.


Enjoy! I wanted to go to Vancouver Island for my honeymoon. My wife wanted to go to Aruba. I'm sure everyone knows who won!


----------



## nick_sixx

Day 4 of my new job!


----------



## JFingers

nick_sixx said:


> Day 4 of my new job!


Yeager style, too, we'll done good sir!

Blue skies, 
-only Jake


----------



## Aaron K.




----------



## Fullers1845

JFingers said:


> Yeager style, too, we'll done good sir!
> 
> Blue skies,
> -only Jake


Supersonic Pilots do it upside down... Yeager Style!


----------



## Darwin

I have to confess, I don't get the Yeager style fetish at all... I love aviation and aviation related memes, but... WTF?! There, I had to get that off my chest. I don't get it and I don't agree with you, but of course I'd fight to the death to defend your right to wear your watch however you please (just don't ask me to wear mine that way)!


----------



## JFingers

Darwin said:


> I have to confess, I don't get the Yeager style fetish at all... I love aviation and aviation related memes, but... WTF?! There, I had to get that off my chest. I don't get it and I don't agree with you, but of course I'd fight to the death to defend your right to wear your watch however you please (just don't ask me to wear mine that way)!












I won't ask you to wear it like that, don't worry! Thanks for appreciating it for what it is, my quirky way to wear an amazing watch just a little differently than most with a hint of hero worship and a dash of historical significance.

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## mlb212

Darwin said:


> I have to confess, I don't get the Yeager style fetish at all... I love aviation and aviation related memes, but... WTF?! There, I had to get that off my chest. I don't get it and I don't agree with you, but of course I'd fight to the death to defend your right to wear your watch however you please (just don't ask me to wear mine that way)!


You really should wear it Yeager style, everybody is doing it.


----------



## liwang22

I finally get to join this thread. Arrived at 2:35 pm today. Threw on the Marathon springbars and a grey Maratac NATO.


----------



## Fullers1845

Kingston on black nylon today...


----------



## iceman66




----------



## BSHt013

Off work a little early... Loungin' with the rescue mutt


----------



## dubbab20

Happy to finally partake in this thread!


----------



## Darwin

That watch _kills _me... STILL tempted to get a second Kingston, this time gilt dial with date... Gorgeous!



JFingers said:


> I won't ask you to wear it like that, don't worry! Thanks for appreciating it for what it is, my quirky way to wear an amazing watch just a little differently than most with a hint of hero worship and a dash of historical significance.
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Paradive* all week this week.... in the rain today.....









No Worries..That Hirsch 'Performance' 'Robby' Caoutchouc (or whatever....) strap :roll:

....is supposed to be waterproof.... :-!

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## Chromejob

cpotters said:


> Found myself at the Greenwood Lake Air Show today, and thought my TR-1000 looked striking next to this Lockheed Tri-Star Constellation. Of course, I think it looks striking next to a pile of dirt, so I may be a little biased on this topic...





OmegaCosmicMan said:


> ... I have many, many fond memories of flying back and forth between Alaska, and Seattle or Portland or into Anchorage in PNA's Constellations. (or Super Connies). Now- Those are the most beautiful aircraft I have ever seen.... and flown on...


Thought I had some pics of these still flying in the Carib' when I was visiting as a Coastie in the 90s. Several flew out of Rafael Hernández (BQN) in PR. Even got to see one in flight; still have that video somewhere...

SUCH a beautiful aircraft. Hardly a straight line anywhere on the fuselage. IIRC, one of the fastest sub-sonic planes ever made, with the right powerplants and trim.

Of course, the Key West project pays homage to this era of aviation, and Super Connies among several models.



Darwin said:


> I have to confess, I don't get the Yeager style fetish at all... I love aviation and aviation related memes, but... WTF?! There, I had to get that off my chest. I don't get it and I don't agree with you, but of course I'd fight to the death to defend your right to wear your watch however you please (just don't ask me to wear mine that way)!


Here, let me buy you a vowel. Or, if you prefer, call it Istanbul Soviet Embassy-style. *(Just kidding with you, okay?)*

Jfingers, is that some vintage thing about the U-2?


----------



## sschum

Darwin said:


> I have to confess, I don't get the Yeager style fetish at all... I love aviation and aviation related memes, but... WTF?! There, I had to get that off my chest. I don't get it and I don't agree with you, but of course I'd fight to the death to defend your right to wear your watch however you please (just don't ask me to wear mine that way)!


I like to wear my Kingston "Yeager style" because wearing the red bezel triangle at 6:00 balances the triangle on the dial at 12:00. The fact that Sir Chuck wore his that way (at least in one photo) is a bonus to me. YMMV.


----------



## JFingers

Chromejob said:


> Jfingers, is that some vintage thing about the U-2?


Nope, not vintage! I told you my new tail dragger was different than most... ?

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Darwin




----------



## Darwin




----------



## andygray8

007/300 b-)


----------



## JFingers

And #168 makes it 3 Kingstons in a row. Though mine isn't one of the rare non-gilt ones, or the one and only 007, but it is super special, because it's mine...










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Knoc

I tell ya, if I ever see one of those SOB non glit date kingston's pop up-i'd hit that up.


----------



## heebs

After 8 months of being stored away, the Nassau is back in the rotation once again and it's been a great reunion.


----------



## 66Cooper

Rocking the Kingston on a black Phoenix. For some reason I rarely wear this combo...no idea why


----------



## gshock626

Took the Nassau off for a couple of days to give some love to my other watches. Missed it dearly so now it's back on. Love this watch.

Looks great in the shade...









...and under direct sunlight.









Love that dome...


----------



## sarasate




----------



## 66Cooper

Back on black pheonix chillin with a new toy that arrived today


----------



## rmasso

66Cooper said:


> Back on black pheonix chillin with a new toy that arrived today


Is that a remote or a calculator? Looks to have an L.E.D. Screen. Name and model? Where'd you get it? Cost?
Great pic btw. 
Rich


----------



## Darwin

Do you collect calculators as well, 66Cooper? I have calculator and slide rule collections in addition to my fountain pen and watch collections...


----------



## rmasso

Darwin said:


> Do you collect calculators as well, 66Cooper? I have calculator and slide rule collections in addition to my fountain pen and watch collections...


I know the question was not posed to me, but same here! I have wayyy too many collections. In addition to the items you mention above, add mechanical pencils and headphones. Over the ear kind not ear buds. 
Rich


----------



## 66Cooper

I think it's safe to say we all have too many collections on here

Yes, this is a vintage calculator. A 1975 Sinclair Sovereign LED calc in satin silver. This is the high watermark for LED calculators for sure. Such style!

I too collect lots of things but they all seem to fall under the basic theme of quality. I like nice things, especially on things you handle on the daily. Life's too short to waste time with low end items








[/IMG]


----------



## JFingers

66Cooper said:


> ... I like nice things... . Life's too short to waste time with low end items


I say those words all the time! I'm glad someone has similar sentiments.

And that is an awesome photo, by the by!

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Skyfire

Pimping with my new Shell Cordovan


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

It has been '*LRRP-Time*' this whole week.... 

('_Product-testing_' again.....testing some new strap options....)









_This a Hirsch 'Robby' -- 'Sailcloth-look' over 'caoutchouc' core _

















(and, finishing out the week on a Panatime Black and Orange with suitable deployment...)









Oh Well, We're enjoying a little shot of sunshine after a some cold and clouds....









_:think: The leaves started turning last night. Summer is starting to wind down...._

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## JFingers

Still the Kingston. Still my favorite watch. Challenged only by my LRRP which is my primary flying and work watch and my Vantage, which is my dress down casual watch.










Just add bourbon and it's all my favorite things! Flying, BMW motorcycles, and watches.

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## gshock626

Really wish I started following MKII earlier. Every piece looks absolutely amazing. I think I can be pretty happy with a collection composed entirely of MKIIs.


----------



## 66Cooper

Attended a dear friends wedding today so my Kingston had to get all dressed up. 








Camille Fournet gen gator, Heavy padding in 20/18.


----------



## Chromejob

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> It has been '*LRRP-Time*' this whole week....
> 
> ('_Product-testing_' again.....testing some new strap options....)


Wait, is that the same Hirsch I just saw on a Kingston? Um. No. The Hirsch has red that complemented the Kingston's bezel pip, this is orange ... accenting the 24h hand. VERY nice. I have a custom Hirsch Lord that Watch Obsession offers/offered (22mm), very nice.

Something about the Maratac Zulu RAF style in shiny black that really complements the Kingston's glossy dial.












66Cooper said:


> Attended a dear friends wedding today so my Kingston had to get all dressed up.
> ... Camille Fournet gen gator, Heavy padding in 20/18.


WOW. That is a "grail strap" if ever I've seen one. The options for a custom strap are endless. If you recall what your choices were (stitching, edge treatment, etc)....


----------



## Bugra

Wrong Thread! sorry!


----------



## 66Cooper

It was a grail of mine to have one custom made but I actually found this on the sale forum and jumped on it! If I did order one. I would have done 20/16mm as I like that a little more. You can pick every aspect of the strap if you do want to order. $$$$ though


----------



## 66Cooper

Kingston on admiralty Phoenix keep tabs on "the boot"


----------



## tako_watch

maratec elite strap works well on the Stingray


----------



## watcholic

Grey on grey.


----------



## mrklabb

66Cooper said:


> Kingston on admiralty Phoenix keep tabs on "the boot"


You mean "das boot"?


----------



## BSHt013

Dragoon said:


> _*Wearing the milsub w hrv on rubber the last few days. Very nice daily wear. Sort of melts into your wrist.*_


I know this post is 2 years old, but hot dang, it's a handsome SOB.


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## Skyfire

The Paradive


----------



## thejollywatcher

Holy....GRAIL!!! |> |>



Skyfire said:


> The Paradive


----------



## BSHt013

Vantage lume.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think:

_Sometimes, a glance at the watch can help one to realize things that have been overlooked, or not appreciated......_









Still LRRPing along.... 

-Hope All Have a Good Day today-

|>|>


----------



## BSHt013

More photos from the honeymoon stage:


----------



## liwang22




----------



## TheDude

Was wearing my straight hand LRRP earlier. Switched it up for the big crown Nassau mid day.



















Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Another LRRP. Great flying watch. Great tool watch. Great watch.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## zeroeseight

Lasted a day on leather, then tried the original bracelet for a week or so. Now back on a NATO, which I feel suits my scrawny wrists better.


----------



## BSHt013

0S8, you are aces with your photos my good man!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Still hanging with the LRRP.....

_(....Tracking one time-zone up-time, where my Sweet Old Lady is....)_ ;-)

I'm starting to feel like this Black and Orange combo is awful Halloween-ie....

-But Wait-









I know it seems early yet, but these are definitely Fall Colors from the Northland.... ;-)









-And only about four more weeks or so, and a couple of 3-6-9 Nassau's should be showing up here. :think:

_(.....I have got to finish working on my 'Cover Story'......) _ :-d

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## Fullers1845

Full 007 today...


----------



## gshock626

Back on steel.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

;-)

♫♪ "_......Baby's back in town...."_♫♪









*- LRRP-*

Now reset to UTC time and on one of Logan's (lgs2) straps....

_That Horween chrome-excel leather is soft and supple - No Break-In required...._ ;-)

-- Have a Great Afternoon and Evening! --

|>|>


----------



## JFingers

Why are the LRRPs outnumbering the Nassaus lately? C'mon all you guys with brand new watches!

Capstone lume:









Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## dainese

I never could fully appreciate the Kingston until I finally met one. Owned by one of the watch crew in Sydney here.










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22




----------



## Chromejob

*The Kind and [Mk I]I*

Oooh, that Seiko Hi-Beat's looking nice, like a classic Oysterdate or Omega Constellation.

In the 1950s, my mom was active in the San Francisco art community, including theater and photography. She did some secretarial work for a Russian emigre who was working in "jewelry as art." Was a founding member of the Bay Area's Metal Artists Guild. That woman later taught locally, and moved a few years later to New York, published a couple of books, and become one of the 20th century's renown jewelry artists. The story is that she gave my mom a copy of a ring she'd made for her cousin, an up and coming stage and screen actor. The ring is neat, very organic and simple, with 5 interchangeable glass (?) beads that are inserted into it for wearing.

Thanks to the Internet, and fans scanning old portrait and promotional pics, I was this weekend able to find pics of the woman's cousin wearing his ring. He often wore a ring on his left pinky, and the pics I found initially showed a very different band. But as I scoured more and more, found pics both from the early 1950s and a couple later in his career (1960s? 1970s?) wearing the same ring. I'm still looking for pics of the night he won an Academy Award, in one it looks like ring, turned around. Still looking.

Neat family history. Kinda cool to have this from my mother's estate. Very cool to have a classic homage watch from the same era to wear with it (can't afford a real Explorer, Oysterdate, Seamaster, Patek from the era).

Have a great week, gang. (Blue skies, or grey.)


----------



## JFingers

The sun rise on the world's smallest mountain range. Oh, and also a Vantage.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Thieuster

This one today - in fact, the whole week. I always wear this one when my wife is a few time zones away (this time 6)








Menno


----------



## rtl




----------



## mephisto

standard ops


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Paradive....* 

_(.....under threatening skies....)_









-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## Fullers1845

I'm not wearing it right this very minute, but I do like this pic of my Kingston...


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## sschum

Fullers1845 said:


> I'm not wearing it right this very minute, but I do like this pic of my Kingston...


I can see why you like this. Fabulous photo!


----------



## mephisto




----------



## JFingers

mephisto said:


>


That's what I'm talking about!

Blue skies! 
-only Jake


----------



## TheDude

thach said:


> View attachment 1630430


Is that strap green or brown? I've got to get one of those... Any information will be appreciated.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

TheDude said:


> Is that strap green or brown? I've got to get one of those... Any information will be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Absolutely got information for you Dude! I think you'd really enjoy it. 
Discount code: WUS gives us a small percentage off our order as well I believe. It's a really nice golden brown. 
http://natostrapsco.com/products/the-platoon-nato-w-pvd-hardware


----------



## liwang22

Didn't think I'd like the Horween Zulu as much as I do.


----------



## TheDude

thach said:


> Absolutely got information for you Dude! I think you'd really enjoy it.
> Discount code: WUS gives us a small percentage off our order as well I believe. It's a really nice golden brown.
> http://natostrapsco.com/products/the-platoon-nato-w-pvd-hardware


Thanks! Great site!

Couple of other questions... Your link took me to the 18mm version. Do you use the 18mm or the 20mm?

Also would like to know if the weave of that strap causes abrasions to the caseback of your Vantage.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetraflop

Sea Fighter today.









Dietmar


----------



## Chromejob

Been timing my Kingston lately, seems it's +4 a day or so ... depending. Still good, right?

Lucky Tiger girl appreciates the elan of Mk II. Black is the new black.


----------



## RookSeven

I can finally contribute! Received my Nassau just over a week ago. Lovin' it.










The picture makes it look huge, but it doesn't look as big in person. I do have tiny (~5.5") wrists though.


----------



## andygray8

This.


----------



## Elf1962

Took the Nassau for a drive yesterday.


----------



## kkwpk




----------



## Pentameter

^that's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

We had a little break from the rain and wind after sun-up this morning.... 









:think: _....I have been wearing the *Vantage* (on its MKII rivet bracelet) for most of the week...._

:-!

--> My Best to All -->

|>|>


----------



## Dave Murphy

*GMT*

...PMWF MKii GMT


----------



## TheDude

*Re: GMT*



Dave Murphy said:


> ...PMWF MKii GMT
> 
> View attachment 1635444


Ooh. Not the usual fare... Nice!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

*Re: GMT*



Dave Murphy said:


> ...PMWF MKii GMT
> 
> View attachment 1635444


Oh, I'm a fan! I'm a sucker for gmt watches...

Blue skies! 
-only Jake


----------



## heebs

My trusty old Blackwater today. It's on a custom J-Straps leather NATO. 









Nice to see some of the older models making an appearance - Capstones, etc. Thought I'd add this one to the mix.


----------



## JFingers

Back on the wrist after a weekend with my Breitling at the Reno Air Races. (If you wear a B, you get some SWAG)...










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## liwang22

Wanted to try a NOS Tropick strap but they were selling for over $200. I've always liked Bonetto Cinturini straps so I picked up their take on vintage rubber from Chronoworld. $35 shipped and put on a brushed Crown&Buckle buckle and I'm in business.

Liking this setup so far because it tapers to 16mm


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Enjoying my *Vantage* _(with the MKII rivet bracelet - of Course!) _

;-) _(Scratches, swirlies, dings and all.....)_









I hope you all have a Great Evening! :-!

-Best-

|>|>


----------



## TheMeasure

At Frita Batidos..



..famously know for their Fritas (burger made from chorizo, shoestring fries on top in a soft egg bun) 
I added muenster, cilantro-lime salsa, tropical slaw, avocado spread and a fried egg:-d


----------



## elbilo

TheMeasure said:


> At Frita Batidos..
> 
> 
> 
> ..famously know for their Fritas (burger made from chorizo, shoestring fries on top in a soft egg bun)
> I added muenster, cilantro-lime salsa, tropical slaw, avocado spread and a fried egg:-d


Looks tasty! Nassau looks good too!

Eric


----------



## Fullers1845

TheMeasure said:


> At Frita Batidos..


And you ate 2 of them? Hats off! (Nice watch, BTW.)


----------



## Fullers1845

Wearing this combo today. Wishing I was in the place these shots were taken.


----------



## sschum

Fullers1845 said:


> Wearing this combo today. Wishing I was in the place these shots were taken.


Great pictures! Where did you get that NATO?

Scott


----------



## TheMeasure

Fullers1845 said:


> And you ate 2 of them? Hats off! (Nice watch, BTW.)


Haha..could've ate two, they were that good, but I really had about one and quarter..girlfriend didn't finish hers.


----------



## Fullers1845

sschum said:


> Great pictures! Where did you get that NATO?
> 
> Scott


Thanks! I got this strap in trade. From a guy. I think the original seller was "Terrence" if that rings any bells. It is similar in quality to a Maratac NATO.


----------



## Fullers1845

TheMeasure said:


> Haha..could've ate two, they were that good, but I really had about one and quarter..girlfriend didn't finish hers.


What are girlfriends for? Right?


----------



## Dave Murphy

Okay, I finally unwrapped the bracelet. It is very comfortable, and I find that it balances well with the case. I'm so glad that Bill specified 20mm lugs; many designers might have been tempted to go to 22mm in a case this wide. It works for me.


----------



## Fullers1845

Feeling tropical today...


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

This one today... 









Kingston #029 is on the wrist-

:think: _(My 'Kingston Quest' is complete.......)_

-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## cybercat

Wow, me too! - Kingston 025...


----------



## tako_watch

Chillin'


----------



## Dave Murphy

Can't seem to get this one off the wrist!  Here's another shot from the 19th.


----------



## cpotters

. I can tell she likes that Kingston...


----------



## Imitrex

Joining the club today!


----------



## JFingers

Imitrex said:


> Joining the club today!


Welcome! However, we are going to need to see more pictures. That's just the way it is...

Blue skies! 
-only Jake


----------



## Fullers1845

Imitrex said:


> Joining the club today!


Ace! Welcome to the brotherhood, Imitrex.

And, yes. More pics.


----------



## dr_sweatpants

Imitrex said:


> Joining the club today!


Looks great! What bracelet is it on?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex

Thanks guys! More pics will definitely be coming!

The bracelet is a Hadley Roma. I'm not sure what model, as I've had it for around 8 years. I wore it around on my GMT Master a majority of that time. It tapers like the one most others here mention, so it may be the same one?


----------



## BSHt013

I see Imitrex's red and raise him a silver:


----------



## TheDude

thach said:


> I see Imitrex's red and raise him a silver:
> View attachment 1643941


Interesting. Didn't know these were shipping... Nice!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Was wearing my Vantage today...










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fmadrid




----------



## law138

I see quite a few Nassaus :-!


----------



## Knoc

ah yeah. 369 in the house!


----------



## Imitrex

With my limited photography skills, this thing is hard to take a pic of! So shiny! **Edit....whoa, love the 3, 6, 9!!!!


----------



## TheDude

law138 said:


> I see quite a few Nassaus :-!


Whoa! Congrats! Are you the first one?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrklabb

law138 said:


> I see quite a few Nassaus :-!


I'm surprised it doesn't have the red triangle. I thought all the early 369 orders had it! Nice


----------



## JFingers

law138 said:


> I see quite a few Nassaus :-!


Lawman, dude, this is the first 3-6-9 Nassau spotted in the wild! And it's jaw-dropping. Well played, good sir, well played. Welcome to the MKII family, may you wear it in good health.

Blue skies,
-only jake


----------



## TheDude

mrklabb said:


> I'm surprised it doesn't have the red triangle. I thought all the early 369 orders had it! Nice


I think that you could order it with silver very early (or at least change to it before the build).

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tako_watch

Huli Huli chicken time


----------



## raptus

law138 said:


> I see quite a few Nassaus :-!


Congratulations, what a beauty!

...and now, MOAR PICS PLZ!!


----------



## law138

Thanks, guys! I'll try to post a thread later. Yea, i changed out the red triangle with Bill a few months ago.


----------



## TheMeasure

Imitrex said:


> Joining the club today!


Welcome! It's an awesome club to be apart of..great timepieces..great members.


----------



## TheMeasure

law138 said:


>


WOW!! 369 looks amazing!! Congrats, definitely more pics..some closeups of that dial please.


----------



## JFingers

It's no 369, instead it's #168 with some much needed rain.










Blue and wet skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## DEV.Woulf

law138 said:


> I see quite a few Nassaus


White seconds hand stands out much more with silver triangle! Love it. :-!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

The _"Venerable Vintage Vantage"_ 









- Fantastic MKII Rivet Bracelet Mod -









*- Classic Comfort - * (with Killer Kat....) :roll:









The _'Easy-to-Read'_ 3-6-9 Dial.... :-!

Congrats to the new owners....a lot of Nassaus are appearing here.








Keep Posting!

-Best-

|>|>


----------



## Imitrex




----------



## TheDude

I snapped this yesterday morning before I set the time. Wore it a little while.

Big crown Nassau.










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

TheDude said:


> I snapped this yesterday morning before I set the time. Wore it a little while.
> 
> Big crown Nassau.


D U D E !


----------



## 66Cooper

Bought a pair of new kicks almost solely on the fact that it matched this watch strap so well. Yep, I've officially lost it


----------



## BSHt013

I don't think you've lost it sir. 
In fact, I think you've found it. 
Smoooooth combination!



66Cooper said:


> Bought a pair of new kicks almost solely on the fact that it matched this watch strap so well. Yep, I've officially lost it


----------



## dubbab20

Been wanting to get the bracelet back on this beauty. If the Tropik bracelet doesn't show up soon I might have too. Really like this strap combo though, especially for Fall.


----------



## Darwin

66Cooper said:


> Bought a pair of new kicks almost solely on the fact that it matched this watch strap so well. Yep, I've officially lost it


The Rolex buckle is a nice touch!


----------



## 66Cooper

Thanks! I'm a big fan myself


----------



## Fullers1845

Getting ready for Fall with 3 new straps from Tonez Italy. Black, Natural, and Desert Camo. Yessiree, they suit the Kingston nicely...


----------



## Chromejob

Fullers1845 said:


> Getting ready for Fall with 3 new straps from Tonez Italy. Black, Natural, and Desert Camo. Yessiree, they suit the Kingston nicely...


I LIKE that black one!


----------



## Fullers1845

Chromejob said:


> I LIKE that black one!


Thanks. It has a really nice texture to it. I'm wearing it tomorrow... ;-)


----------



## Fullers1845

Fullers1845 said:


> Thanks. It has a really nice texture to it. I'm wearing it tomorrow... ;-)


----------



## gshock626

So I got me one of them HR bracelets. I'm digging the thicker links. Gives it a beefier look |>









Glad to say that after a few weeks of ownership I'm still finding the Nassau quite sexy!









Have a great day!


----------



## Chromejob

Fullers1845 said:


>


Nice textures /color scheme alll 'round. Sportin' it McQueen style. 


gshock626 said:


> So I got me one of them HR bracelets. I'm digging the thicker links. Gives it a beefier look |>


Model/part num. pls? Seems one of the most poular recurring queries, 'Which H-R bracelet works?' Particularly when pictured.... TIA


----------



## JFingers

After 14 days straight of Kingston wear (it was 10 seconds fast after 2 weeks), it's back to the LRRP for some flying this week.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## gshock626

Chromejob said:


> Model/part num. pls? Seems one of the most poular recurring queries, 'Which H-R bracelet works?' Particularly when pictured.... TIA


I got the MB4016W. Ordered mine from The Watch Prince. The Nassau endlinks were a perfect fit on the HR.


----------



## Thieuster

And now for something completely different:



Menno

EDIT: in response: 

the strap is a 22mm version of a well-known Seiko strap from WJean. The original -black- 20mm Seiko version is the MarineMaster strap. That's why the strap may look familiar!
Originally, the Sea Fighter's case is polished, like Blancpain's originally was. However, I thought it was too shiny and asked my watch maker to brush the case.
M.


----------



## Plat0

3-6-9 Nassau w/ red triangle!


----------



## elbilo

Plat0 said:


> 3-6-9 Nassau w/ red triangle!


looks great! glad i got the red triangle. also glad to see you got yours, since i believe mine's expected a week after you!


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## Imitrex

Almost hump day!!!


----------



## Chromejob

Plat0 said:


> 3-6-9 Nassau w/ red triangle!


OH, yes, yes, YES. More like a 3-6- Nassau ... but I won't quibble. Wish one of you early model 2001, 2002 owners would give us a nice, big lume pic to tease us with....


----------



## Plat0

Chromejob said:


> OH, yes, yes, YES. More like a 3-6- Nassau ... but I won't quibble. Wish one of you early model 2001, 2002 owners would give us a nice, big lume pic to tease us with....


----------



## sarasate




----------



## Cleans Up

It's a bit of a strange combo with field dial and all, but I'm often in awe of this particular watch when I have it on. This particularly surprises me as I bought it mostly bc it was a MKII not b/c of tremendous connection at the time.


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## BSHt013

Custom:


----------



## T-Wan

This early morning I was kinda humming to myself :

_"Blue lume
you saw me standing alone
Without a dream in my heart
Without a Kingston of my own...
Blue lume
You knew just what I was there for
You heard me saying a prayer for
Some Sub I could really care for..."_

... and out of the blue, the postman (actually a very kind postwoman) knocked at my door, and handed me a mysterious black case.






_"...And then there suddenly appeared before me
The only one my arms will ever hold
I heard Billie whispering "_Please adore me_"
And when I looked, the lume had turned to gold !
Blue lume 
Now I'm no longer alone
Without a dream in my heart
Without a Kingston of my own..."








_









T.


----------



## Fullers1845

T-Wan said:


> This early morning I was kinda humming to myself :
> 
> _"Blue lume
> you saw me standing alone
> Without a dream in my heart
> Without a Kingston of my own...
> Blue lume
> You knew just what I was there for
> You heard me saying a prayer for
> Some Sub I could really care for..."_
> 
> ... and out of the blue, the postman (actually a very kind postwoman) knocked at my door, and handed me a mysterious black case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"...And then there suddenly appeared before me
> The only one my arms will ever hold
> I heard Billie whispering "_Please adore me_"
> And when I looked, the lume had turned to gold !
> Blue lume
> Now I'm no longer alone
> Without a dream in my heart
> Without a Kingston of my own..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.


Best post of the thread so far. Congratulations T-Wan! Welcome to The Kingston 300 Club. Membership has it's privileges. Tho, I'm not sure what they are yet, besides bragging rights... ;-)


----------



## Fullers1845

thach said:


>


You're killing me, Thach. Beautiful pic!


----------



## BSHt013

Fullers1845 said:


> You're killing me, Thach. Beautiful pic!


Thanks James. And this is complete honesty here, but I never would have thought about buying one without your awesome posts. Not only that, I really saw the silver triangle in a different light when you stated that it was your preferred iteration of the Nassau.


----------



## Chromejob

T-Wan said:


> This early morning I was kinda humming to myself :T.


_I second that emotion..._ Winner of the post of the day, week,...

Speaking of colors (blue lume), here's my current wrist winner. Baked cookies last night, "until golden brown..."












Fullers1845 said:


> ... Welcome to The Kingston 300 Club. Membership has it's privileges. Tho, I'm not sure what they are yet, besides bragging rights... ;-)


*Cookies.*


----------



## T-Wan

Fullers1845 said:


> Best post of the thread so far. Congratulations T-Wan! Welcome to The Kingston 300 Club. Membership has it's privileges. Tho, I'm not sure what they are yet, besides bragging rights... ;-)


Thanks for the kind words James ! This was my grail for the last 2 years, and until last week I wouldn't have thought/dreamt I could grab it one day...
Your pics were inspiring (and now I'm condemned chasing night & day perfect straps for such a beauty... :-d)

T.


----------



## Fullers1845

thach said:


> Thanks James. And this is complete honesty here, but I never would have thought about buying one without your awesome posts. Not only that, I really saw the silver triangle in a different light when you stated that it was your preferred iteration of the Nassau.


Sheesh. Cut it out, man. I'm blushing over here.

I don't appreciate my own influence. ;-)


----------



## Fullers1845

T-Wan said:


> Thanks for the kind words James ! This was my grail for the last 2 years, and until last week I wouldn't have thought/dreamt I could grab it one day...
> Your pics were inspiring (and now I'm condemned chasing night & day perfect straps for such a beauty... :-d)
> 
> T.


Cheers, man! You know my strap recommendation... Tonez Italy.


----------



## T-Wan

Today swapped strap for another leather band, actually my oldest one. I was wearing it when I was a teen...


















T.


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## JFingers

thach said:


>


Uh oh, someone caught the MKII bug worse than I did!










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Fullers1845

thach said:


>


So, Thach, is that one with the red seconds hand a Vantage or something else modded with a MkII dial?


----------



## BSHt013

Fullers1845 said:


> So, Thach, is that one with the red seconds hand a Vantage or something else modded with a MkII dial?


James, that is a custom "m.and" built mini-Vantage. Even more of a direct homage to the 1016 Explorer at ~36mm. It is running a 2836-2 and sports acrylic. I harassed thejollywatcher for it. Well, I actually harassed plat0 who in turn connected me to thejollywatcher. 

Matthew did an awesome job on this one. Even the hands have a nice curve to them.


----------



## dubbab20

Big crown Nassau. The dog's favorite watch.


----------



## T-Wan

T.


----------



## BSHt013

JFingers said:


> Uh oh, someone caught the MKII bug worse than I did!


Jake, I have a fever.

And the only prescription is more MKII(s)!


----------



## sennaster

thach said:


>


Expecting a 369 in a month, but every time I see an awesome photo of the original I second guess myself. Looks great


----------



## mrklabb

sennaster said:


> Expecting a 369 in a month, but every time I see an awesome photo of the original I second guess myself. Looks great


I feel same way but wish he offered a date at three on the original.


----------



## gnome666

Expecting a special delivery tomorrow, so given this little fellow a little bit of Sunday lovin'....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

thach said:


> James, that is a custom "m.and" built mini-Vantage. Even more of a direct homage to the 1016 Explorer at ~36mm. It is running a 2836-2 and sports acrylic. I harassed thejollywatcher for it. Well, I actually harassed plat0 who in turn connected me to thejollywatcher.
> 
> Matthew did an awesome job on this one. Even the hands have a nice curve to them.


Aahh. So, if I were to harass you... ;-)

Any idea what the base watch is?


----------



## heebs

Fullers1845 said:


> Aahh. So, if I were to harass you... ;-)
> 
> Any idea what the base watch is?


I can't remember the model number but I think it's a Hamilton khaki, 36mm. I tried a couple times to buy this one too.


----------



## BSHt013

Fullers1845 said:


> Aahh. So, if I were to harass you... ;-)
> 
> Any idea what the base watch is?


Surprisingly a majority of the watches I have had are from me stalking... ERR... being proactive in asking about its purchase.

Let me shoot Matthew and email and see if he remembers. I asked him to build me one before finding this, and he said he could build one with a Tiger Concept case set (no MKII dial though). I had made the assumption this was also a T.C., but I could be wrong, which is par for the course.

I wrote some quick thoughts here(assuming it was a tiger concept): 
https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=8247268


----------



## gamecock111

thach said:


>


Nice boots!


----------



## TheDude

This just came in the mail. Bravo Bill!

Guess what? It arrived on the exact forecasted day given from day one!

Looks like the short link is standard. Left is my big crown Nassau, right is the 369.










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

All sized up and ready to go.

Some differences between SN 006 and 409...

Totally different casebacks. I think my first Nassau probably has a Kingston back.

Different crown and tube. Totally different feel when winding and setting. A little slop on the date wheel.

The end links also sink down below the lugs. I rather like it as it's a commonly found look on vintage pieces.

The silver parts look almost off white compared to the rest of the white bits. It's nice.










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## elbilo

Got mine today too!


----------



## illumidata

thach said:


> James, that is a custom "m.and" built mini-Vantage. Even more of a direct homage to the 1016 Explorer at ~36mm. It is running a 2836-2 and sports acrylic. I harassed thejollywatcher for it. Well, I actually harassed plat0 who in turn connected me to thejollywatcher.
> 
> Matthew did an awesome job on this one. Even the hands have a nice curve to them.


I could have sworn I saw a watch like this up for sale recently...it was withdrawn moments later, but I wonder if the owner might still be prepared to part with it ?

Sent from behind the looking glass


----------



## BSHt013

illumidata said:


> I could have sworn I saw a watch like this up for sale recently...it was withdrawn moments later, but I wonder if the owner might still be prepared to part with it
> 
> Sent from behind the looking glass


 I had seller's remorse as soon as people started to make offers. Strange, I know...


----------



## tako_watch

Getting some MK II love


----------



## Fullers1845

thach said:


> Surprisingly a majority of the watches I have had are from me stalking... ERR... being proactive in asking about its purchase.
> 
> Let me shoot Matthew and email and see if he remembers. I asked him to build me one before finding this, and he said he could build one with a Tiger Concept case set (no MKII dial though). I had made the assumption this was also a T.C., but I could be wrong, which is par for the course.
> 
> I wrote some quick thoughts here(assuming it was a tiger concept):
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=8247268


Yeah, pretty sure that's no Hamilton...


----------



## T-Wan

Now again some music b-)

_The night seems to fade, 
But the moonlight lingers on 
There are wonders for everyone 
The stars shine so bright, 
But they're fading after dawn 
There is magic in Kingston Town..._









T.


----------



## clarencek

Got mine today. Sizing it was a total pain but it wears great!


----------



## Chromejob

2 - 1/2 weeks following arthroscopic surgery on my right shoulder, and I'm getting right ornery about wearing this black monstrosity -- the _sling_ I mean. I'm "2.0 in queue" with the 3-6-9 with red pip, set to ship in the last week of the month when I return to work. _You chaps are driving me crazy with anticipation! _

Meanwhile. At Station Convalescence. Kingston's keeping me company and cheered up.


----------



## jacobo

Graywater for me today...and tomorrow and the next day I'm sure.


----------



## elbilo

clarencek said:


> Got mine today. Sizing it was a total pain but it wears great!


I really like the rivet bracelet, but I had to remove two links and now it's a little snug, so I'm waiting for the new endlink to be available. I assume it'll give me the extra leeway I need.


----------



## JFingers

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## nick_sixx




----------



## BSHt013




----------



## TheDude

elbilo said:


> I really like the rivet bracelet, but I had to remove two links and now it's a little snug, so I'm waiting for the new endlink to be available. I assume it'll give me the extra leeway I need.


Are you sure you don't have the new endlink? Mine had the short link that's required for using the adjustment holes in the clasp. Look at my post from yesterday and see if your bracelet has the short or long clasp.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=8463696

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Put it on again after work today... Wearing it now.










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## elbilo

TheDude said:


> Are you sure you don't have the new endlink? Mine had the short link that's required for using the adjustment holes in the clasp. Look at my post from yesterday and see if your bracelet has the short or long clasp.
> 
> What MKII Are You Wearing? - Page 238
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Mine has a short link, which only allows use of 2 micro-adjustment holes. I assumed the new replacement link is going to be longer like your BC Nassau, or am I incorrect?


----------



## Fullers1845

Au naturale today...


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Here's a little more *'3-6-9 Love'*....but in *Vintage Vantage* style.... ;-)









_Those are *Mr. *Bear's calling sign on the front stoop of my workshop at home._... :roll:

-Congrats to the many new owners and posters-

-Some Excellent Posts- :-!

-Best-

|>|>


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## T-Wan

T.


----------



## TheDude

elbilo said:


> Mine has a short link, which only allows use of 2 micro-adjustment holes. I assumed the new replacement link is going to be longer like your BC Nassau, or am I incorrect?


Ah, another bit of confusion on my part. I didn't realize that my original Nassau had a Kingston bracelet (or that they differ from the Nassau bracelet).

I just tried both on all the holes and the long link is higher on the second hole but pretty flat on 3-4. The short link on my 369 is flatter on the second hole but higher on holes 3-4.

I actually like the short link on the 369 as it suits my wrist size better without using the clasp adjustment.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

TheDude said:


> Ah, another bit of confusion on my part. I didn't realize that my original Nassau had a Kingston bracelet (or that they differ from the Nassau bracelet). ....


 Good Morning there.... For some more information, if you have not seen this...

See My First MkII - Page 3

--Best--

|>|>


----------



## TheDude

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Good Morning there.... For some more information, if you have not seen this...
> 
> See My First MkII - Page 3
> 
> --Best--
> 
> |>|>


Yeah I realize that now. I simply never thought that my Nassau wouldn't be the same as the ones people have been talking about. I never compared it to the Kingston bracelet or I would have realized mine had the Kingston bracelet.

Seems like a needless change that introduced a problem. I wonder why Bill changed it?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

TheDude said:


> ... Seems like a needless change that introduced a problem. I wonder why Bill changed it?


Actually from OCM's pic, it looks like the bracelet manufacturer goofed, and used a regular bracelet link for the final link at the clasp, and not a specifically longer clasp link for the micro-adjustment. I can see how it was missed if the bracelets are never opened up, as my unopened Kingston bracelet has the longer link extended all the way into the clasp. Looks as it would with a shorter link on one of the last micro-adjustment holes.

Addendum: pic of my NIB Kingston bracelet showing the clasp adjustment link.


----------



## TheDude

Chromejob said:


> Actually from OCM's pic, it looks like the bracelet manufacturer goofed, and used a regular bracelet link for the final link at the clasp, and not a specifically longer clasp link for the micro-adjustment. I can see how it was missed if the bracelets are never opened up, as my unopened Kingston bracelet has the longer link extended all the way into the clasp. Looks as it would with a shorter link on one of the last micro-adjustment holes.


No, I think from reading here that the bracelets were changed for the Nassau. The flat covers underneath the rivets are thicker on the my 369 too.

My very early Nassau big crown had Kingston parts as many did. I think the bracelet was among the parts carried over.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex




----------



## gshock626




----------



## JFingers

Two more flights in my new tail dragger this week... This is my go-to watch.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

The 'rarest of the rare'...... (Outside at the entrance to my own 'grizzly maze') :roll:









*Kingston!* (Matte Silvered Date Dial and rhodium hands, BGW9, Red Triangle)

:think: (I actually never thought I would get one of these....)

It's Fall. No tricky photography here; we're having fun outside with the remains of a typhoon that blew ashore last night.

43 degrees F. 35-45 NE winds, and heavy rain. It's really that dark before noon in this storm.

-- Hope you all have nice Evening and a Great Day tomorrow --

|>|>


----------



## Thieuster

> ...43 degrees F. 35-45 NE winds, and heavy rain...


Wow, that's cold. I had to convert the Fs to Cs. It's 18C overhere - too warm for this time of year. In fact, it looks as if 2014 is going to be the hottest year on record here in Holland!

I love the look of the Kingston. Mine is stored at the moment, but I think it's getting back in the daily rotation soon!

Have a great weekend.

Oh, btw, this is what I'm wearing at the moment: Stingray


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Thieuster said:


> Wow, that's cold. I had to convert the Fs to Cs. It's 18C overhere - too warm for this time of year. In fact, it looks as if 2014 is going to be the hottest year on record here in Holland!
> 
> I love the look of the Kingston. Mine is stored at the moment, but I think it's getting back in the daily rotation soon!
> 
> Have a great weekend.
> 
> Oh, btw, this is what I'm wearing at the moment: Stingray


 Thanks Menno - I love the Stingray too. Great picture - as always!

On the weather -- It had been down into the upper twenties at night here just before the storm blew in. All that wet warm air really warmed it up....

-- Have a Great Weekend Too! --

_p.s. Get that Kingston Out!_ ;-)


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: _(This one is for JFingers.....)_









......OK Jake....Check this out.... ;-)

Really - I am wearing the *Kingston* again today. b-)

But I finally got around to pulling the 3-6-9's out and had to get some quick shots up....

Let's see those MKII's! :-!

-- My Best to All --

|>|>


----------



## tako_watch

Dinnertime


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## JFingers

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> ......OK Jake....Check this out.... ;-)


Mach 2 Mark II Yeager style!


----------



## JFingers

I also think it might be time to start a second "what mkii are you wearing thread", a MKII MKII picture thread, perhaps?


----------



## gshock626




----------



## gnome666

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: _(This one is for JFingers.....)_
> 
> View attachment 1686546
> 
> 
> ......OK Jake....Check this out.... ;-)
> 
> Really - I am wearing the *Kingston* again today. b-)
> 
> But I finally got around to pulling the 3-6-9's out and had to get some quick shots up....
> 
> Let's see those MKII's! :-!
> 
> -- My Best to All --
> 
> |>|>


Is there a reason why the 12 triangle is at the 6oclock position? I've seen a few people post pictures where it seems like this is the default that their bezels are set at. Is this purely an aesthetic choice or is there another reason I'm not aware of?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plat0

gnome666 said:


> Is there a reason why the 12 triangle is at the 6oclock position? I've seen a few people post pictures where it seems like this is the default that their bezels are set at. Is this purely an aesthetic choice or is there another reason I'm not aware of?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahem...

Jake? You got this?


----------



## Chromejob

gnome666 said:


> Is there a reason why the 12 triangle is at the 6oclock position? I've seen a few people post pictures where it seems like this is the default that their bezels are set at. Is this purely an aesthetic choice or is there another reason I'm not aware of?


Jake may be post-flighting his tail-dragger, lemme take a shot here.

Possible reasons:


OO7 did it... (See my sigline.)
Yeager did it...
It balances out the 12 o'clock hour marker...
It allows you to measure times from the top or the bottom as a reference (e.g. you have two 10 minute markers on the watch)...
Cookies...!
The last time you used the index, it was closer to the 30 minute mark than 12 o'clock, so you only rotated it that far...
The ladies like it...
It's not reversed, the rest of the watch is upside down...
On watches with raised lume pearls, I find they're less likely to get knocked on something (YMMV)...
Gives others something to ask about, leading to a further discussion of the watch...
Starting position to activate the rotating buzz saw (5512, 5513 only)....


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gnome666

Chromejob said:


> Jake may be post-flighting his tail-dragger, lemme take a shot here.
> 
> Possible reasons:
> 
> 
> OO7 did it... (See my sigline.)
> Yeager did it...
> It balances out the 12 o'clock hour marker...
> It allows you to measure times from the top or the bottom as a reference (e.g. you have two 10 minute markers on the watch)...
> Cookies...!
> The last time you used the index, it was closer to the 30 minute mark than 12 o'clock, so you only rotated it that far...
> The ladies like it...
> It's not reversed, the rest of the watch is upside down...
> On watches with raised lume pearls, I find they're less likely to get knocked on something (YMMV)...
> Gives others something to ask about, leading to a further discussion of the watch...
> Starting position to activate the rotating buzz saw (5512, 5513 only)....


All very valid reasons IMHO. Thnx for the elucidation 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fmadrid

Let's give that Triangle at 6 a try...


----------



## JFingers

^ Yeager style! Hell yeah!

A little Vantage action, myself, after getting jealous of all the 369 Nassaus floating around...










Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## Chromejob

Feeling the press of time this morning. 2-1/2 weeks and I'm back at my high-pressure job again. In one way, convalescence has been sweet....


----------



## Fullers1845

^Another 'perk' of Kingston ownership, I see. ;-)


----------



## Plat0

Chromejob said:


> Feeling the press of time this morning. 2-1/2 weeks and I'm back at my high-pressure job again. In one way, convalescence has been sweet....


I know the feeling.

I got sinus surgery earlier this year and the break from work was bitter sweet.


----------



## gnome666

Hopefully you guys will be looking at this post while I'm stealthily staking claim on those key west slots 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

This one..... ;-)









*Paradive*...with _'Colours of Fall'_ -

-- My Best to All --

|>|>


----------



## JFingers

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## gshock626




----------



## BUR575




----------



## BUR575

Wow
Never owned a MKII 
Absolutely impressed
Plus/minus..zero within one week!


----------



## cybercat

Wearing my only MkII, Kingston #025 :









Must try harder next month to get my name down for a Key West, slow & laggy internet permitting... :roll:


----------



## fmadrid




----------



## Chromejob

BUR575 said:


> Wow
> Never owned a MKII
> Absolutely impressed
> Plus/minus..zero within one week!


Welcome to the club! 



cybercat said:


> Wearing my only MkII, Kingston #025 :


Great pic!



fmadrid said:


> ...


[sotto voce] Yeager style!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Well, so far..... This One.... ;-)









-- Having a Good Morning here --

-- Hope Yours is Too! --

|>|>


----------



## tako_watch

Seafighter today


----------



## Darwin

After more than a year of ownership, I finally swapped the Kingston off the bracelet and onto a two-piece NATO:










Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk


----------



## gman54

Wearing one of my favorites...


----------



## BSHt013

gman54 said:


> Wearing one of my favorites...


Holy mother of pearl!!! Talk about taking a rare bird to the next level.

Well played sir. Well played.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_Hey Jake! Check this out....._

:think: Adding a little color on a very grey day..... ;-)









LRRP-UTC on Hirsch 'Robby'

Have a Great Weekend -

-- My Best to All --

|>|>


----------



## Chromejob

I wondered when we'd see that lovely DLC'ed Kingston again. Thing of beauty!

Feeling a bit blue this week, so popped mine on a Phoenix limited blue NATO strap...


----------



## JFingers

gman54 said:


> Wearing one of my favorites...


Yeager style!



OmegaCosmicMan said:


> _Hey Jake! Check this out....._
> 
> :think: Adding a little color on a very grey day..... ;-)
> 
> LRRP-UTC on Hirsch 'Robby'


Wearing GMan's old LRRP, though it's not on a fancy strap, just the sturdy workhorse bracelet.










Blue skies, y'all!
-only jake


----------



## gshock626

I've only got one MKII, unlike some people.


----------



## Fullers1845

^Me too gshock. But my MkII is my favorite watch!


----------



## cybercat

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Me too gshock. But my MkII is my favorite watch!


^Me three! ;-)

...& not just my favourite now, but the best watch I've ever owned.


----------



## JFingers

It starts with one... Then you know.

MKII's and Mustangs, another great combination.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## chritiand




----------



## elbilo

Chromejob said:


> Feeling a bit blue this week, so popped mine on a Phoenix limited blue NATO strap...


I've contacted Phoenix and they don't have any left. I'm hoping they get another contract with the Italian military because I really want one!


----------



## TheMeasure

I didn't have luck finding that gorgeous cadet blue either..would love to have one as well..and what a sweet combo it would be on a Pepsi bezel Key West!



elbilo said:


> I've contacted Phoenix and they don't have any left. I'm hoping they get another contract with the Italian military because I really want one!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

On Recon with the Vantage today.....

I have identified the route that *MR.* Bear has been using to transit regularly through our back yard property.... This small track is not his....









The other day, when I was cleaning up a cache of the neighbors' :-| garbage :-x that the bear(s) had dragged into my berry patch I found this print....Hmmmm.... :think:









This is not a print from *MR*. Bear - It's too small for that.

After checking around and hearing about what the neighbors have seen (at night on the street above mine), I have tentatively identified the possibility of four bears that I may have been seeing signs of very near our residence.

*MR.* Bear is the largest. These are his tracks from the first attention-grabbing near-encounter:









These boards in my deck are 5.5" wide and about 1.5" thick, so I estimate his track size on the front foot in the picture there at about 8.5 - 9" long by 6.5" wide.

Not huge in terms of bear size, but big enough for me to christen him as *MR. *Bear.

The neighbors say that they have seen a small female with a cub, another smaller male who limps and has an injured back leg, and what they described as a *BIG* bear.

So I have been dealing with four bears. :-( And the small track shown first is explained - probably from the cub, or the female perhaps- I don't know; I haven't seen them yet -- (and don't really want to) :roll:

Ah....Life in the Great Land -- ;-)

..........

 And this is my trusty and reliable MKII companion today -- b-)









Good solid, reliable equipment... :-!

Have a Great Weekend!

-- My Best to All --


----------



## BSHt013

^^^Good story and photos OCM. Thanks for taking the time to share! 
How is your Vantage keeping time? I think mine is due for a service. It is losing more seconds per day than I'd prefer. Beautiful watch!


----------



## Thieuster

As I've written before: your life looks like an episode on the Discovery Channel. My house is located next to a town park with old trees, oak and beech. The only special wildlife in my back garden is the European version of chipmunk...









... and a large night owl (2 ft high) in the trees hunting for mice...

Menno


----------



## bbuzby

This is my first MK II. Trying out the black and grey maratac today. Please forgive the date.


----------



## gwold

Back on Gunny, for Fall.


----------



## vandergl

#291


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Vantage* -- Getting the most wrist time these days.









_The verdant foliage of Summer is giving way to Fall - under one of the last to retain leaves. It really turned just last night._

For thach - Mine always seems to run a few seconds fast each day.....It has been very consistent.

When you notice a change in performance in the short duration - That can be a good indicator.

My LRRP is going to MWWC very soon for service, because it has been consistently losing time at a faster rate than I've noticed before.

.......................................

For Menno - It has been *'Very Interesting'* around here lately. This guy is usually the biggest critter roaming and hunting the yard during most days....









You should see him working the bear-trail and the air with his nose when he comes outside. ;-)

At only 16.5 pounds, even he knows he is over-matched.

............................................

These _calendula_ are just about done for the season -- The last holdouts - We've already had several light frosts, but they are still going....









-- Hope all have had a nice weekend --

:think: Monday Comes Too Soon !!

|>|>


----------



## BSHt013

MotoGP action in the background.


----------



## Darwin

Thach, I love how the light plays on the dial of your Nassau in the photo above - looks very vintage and very... Je ne sais quoi... "masculine" is the only word that comes to mind. Simply stunning.


----------



## vandergl

I love the Mercedes hands on this Seafighter. I was actually fighting with piece this morning. The screw side of the pin was stuck in the lug hole. It took 3 in 1 oil and a tiny makeshift tap to get it out. The experience made me give another $150 to Otto Frei for more watch tools.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Took the Nassau 3-6-9 out for a spin.... ;-)









And...









(can't pass up a _'blue lume shot'_....heh heh heh) 

-- Best --

|>|>


----------



## gnome666

Standard config









And one for you wacky 6 o'clock triangle folks









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

gnome666 said:


> And one for you wacky 6 o'clock triangle folks


Now you're learning! Yeager style! Be careful, though, with great power comes great responsibility... please let the flocking ladies down easily, they won't be able to help themselves with such an irresistible configuration!

Blue skies,
-only jake


----------



## chritiand

from France whit love


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Ahhhh....thoroughly enjoying the 'Golden Hour' of an October morn.... ;-)









_....My Favourite Time of Year...._









-- Have a Great Day --

|>|>


----------



## fmadrid




----------



## JFingers

Seeing all these Yeager Styles makes me happy. 

Thank you everyone! 
-only Jake


----------



## Pentameter

Well, after an unnecessarily long & stressful shipping ordeal, I am very proud and very happy to finally be a member of the 300. My first MkII but definitely not my last&#8230; This thing is gorgeous and I love both wearing it and looking at it.









Thanks to navyman for being a stand-up guy and very supportive throughout the entire process.


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## JFingers

The King is back on leather...










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## heebs

Been wearing these 2 quite a lot lately


----------



## BSHt013

You already know I'm a big fan of that sweet Nettuno. Nice photos sir!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: Back to Basics.....









-- My Best to All --

|>|>


----------



## TheMeasure

Pentameter said:


> I am very proud and very happy to finally be a member of the 300. My first MkII but definitely not my last&#8230;


Mine says hello and welcome..enjoy that lovely Kingston.:-!


----------



## Fullers1845

JFingers said:


> The King is back on leather...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Love that strap, Jake. Is it a Gunny?

MkII owners do it Yeager Style!


----------



## vandergl

This was my first although I just recently purchased the bracelet. I bought it directly from MKII two years ago after what seemed like a couple of years of lurking on the MKII website salivating over what flavor of LRRP I wanted. I waited too long and missed out on the LRRP but I've been absolutely thrilled with the Paradive.


----------



## BSHt013

monochromatic


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Playin' around with the 3-6-9 (red).... ;-)









On Logan's (lgs2 on WUS) custom Horween Chromexcel strap he made for me... :-!

-- My Best to All --

|>|>


----------



## Plat0

On leather NATO!


----------



## andygray8

here is 007/300 on a newly acquired Gunny Black Bay.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Started with this......._(Winding by wearing....)_ ;-)








*Paradive* in _"Frosty Morning Mist"_

-- and, For most of the day --









Finishing a four-day run with the Nassau 3-6-9 (Silver) ....

Over the last four days, this Nassau has gained four seconds compared to the cell-phone clock. :-!

I had travelled to the 'Big Village' for meetings and conferences, and wore it continuously over the last three days.

-- Outstanding Accuracy --

-- Classic Style --

:think: What could be better? ;-)

-- My Best to All -- 

|>|>


----------



## Chromejob

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> View attachment 1836562


Lovely. Hirsch Mobile (Leonardo curved fitted end in nappa leather) ?

Black (Maratac RAF style) is the new black. Marveling at the dial in low light.










// Tapatalk on Nexus 4 //


----------



## 66Cooper

Trusty watch, trusty strap, trusty boots. I'm ready for anything


----------



## TheDude

Wore two today. The Vantage earlier and the 369 now.


----------



## chritiand

Time to relax !


----------



## Thieuster

This one today - and tomorrow, I think!


----------



## Chromejob

Thieuster said:


> This one today - and tomorrow, I think!


I think I remember when you took those. Just for kicks, here's some retro fun with a DB6 and the King of Cool.


----------



## TheMeasure

Thieuster said:


> This one today - and tomorrow, I think!


Menno, what color is that NATO? I want to guess grey but I recall seeing posts where the color seems to change just a little depending on the lighting. It looks great by the way, and so does the car in the background.


----------



## Thieuster

The nato is chocolate brown. But the color tends to 'shift' under various angles of light / sunlight. I have a Sinn EZM2 on a similar nato and after a few sunny + seawater holidays it's turning to a greyish/brown; the French word 'taupe' springs to mind (google taupe for more info!)

They were sold by eBay seller Watchbarn22. He gained a bad rep for inaccurate delivery and went out of business. I'd bought an item from him in the past (without problems!) and suggested to buy his whole stock for a fair price. So I did and I've sold most of these.









Menno


----------



## TheMeasure

^^^ Very nice..thank you


----------



## Skyfire

My newest addition to the MKII stable


----------



## Chromejob

Hmm, coffee.

Zebra.[1]









[1] Hand painted, tin(?) zebra from Zimbabwe.


----------



## T-Wan

Hi Guys ! I'm back from my long trip in NYC, and my girlfriend suprised me with a new niiice italian leather strap for my Kingston ! (_now I just have to convice her I also absolutely need a Nassau, but the task might be not that easy..._).

Btw fun fact : did you know that in Brooklyn,* Kingston avenue* was located in *Crown Heights* ?... :-d



























T.


----------



## WarEagle007

Who can guess who I am for Halloween?


----------



## BSHt013

Mini-Vantage says Happy Halloween


----------



## T-Wan

Yesterday I couldn't help keep thinking and thinking of... a Nassau.
I realized then the damage was irremediably done (new super compulsive need of a Nassau) and last night I had to hunt until found another one...









Don't know exactly when it should land in Paris, so meanwhile keep wearing that beloved one.









T.


----------



## Chromejob

WarEagle007 said:


> Who can guess who I am for Halloween?


My waiter? Another gin & tonic, please, neat. ,:|

 I admire your luck, Mr. ...?

I know this feeling...


T-Wan said:


> Yesterday I couldn't help keep thinking and thinking of... a Nassau.


You've got about ten minutes to get to the cantina, those heroin-laced bananas are about to blow sky high. Oh, and do not go back to your hotel, senor, they'll be watching it.

Happy Halloween, all. Keep the second hands sweeping.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

For the week......that saw it end with snow today... :-|









-- Happy November All! --

Best

|>|>


----------



## chritiand

Into the wild !


----------



## Skyfire

Milsub on baseball strap, makes it less military and more sporty


----------



## BSHt013

Halloween leftover...


----------



## gnome666

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Wan

Autumn gilt...








T


----------



## vandergl

#291


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

The Day started with this one......... :-!









:think: ...._But it may end with another_..... ;-)

-- My Best to All --

|>|>


----------



## T-Wan

Night gilt...









T.


----------



## Thieuster

This one today. Tornek Rayville MKII. No special reason to wear this special watch. Just because it looks great!









Menno


----------



## 66Cooper

You sure have some great pix T-Wan! Keep them coming


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Feeling especially grateful today....









In the USA, it is *'Election Day'*.....

:think:

For this *Right*,

_Much_ did *Many* pay.









-- Have a Great Day Today --



And, if you have the *Right*, _Don't forget to exercise it...._


----------



## Pentameter

My new Vantage on a _just_ under-sized NATO


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Pentameter said:


> My new Vantage on a _just_ under-sized NATO....


 Man, that looks nice! Big Congrats. :-!

-- Best to You --


----------



## Darwin

Municipal elections are November 15 up (down to you, OMC) here and my newly minted Canadian wife will get to vote for the first time in the 12 years that she's lived here. Pretty excited about that, but neither of us have the foggiest who we're voting for... Guess an intensive reading campaign is ahead.

Congratulations on getting out and voting!



OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Feeling especially grateful today....
> 
> View attachment 1925730
> 
> 
> In the USA, it is *'Election Day'*.....
> 
> :think:
> 
> For this *Right*,
> 
> _Much_ did *Many* pay.
> 
> View attachment 1925754
> 
> 
> -- Have a Great Day Today --
> 
> 
> 
> And, if you have the *Right*, _Don't forget to exercise it...._


----------



## Pentameter

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Man, that looks nice! Big Congrats. :-!
> 
> -- Best to You --


Thanks! Loving the clean matte dial&#8230; she's a beauty for sure.


----------



## nick_sixx

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Feeling especially grateful today....
> 
> View attachment 1925730
> 
> 
> In the USA, it is *'Election Day'*.....
> 
> :think:
> 
> For this *Right*,
> 
> _Much_ did *Many* pay.
> 
> View attachment 1925754
> 
> 
> -- Have a Great Day Today --
> 
> 
> 
> And, if you have the *Right*, _Don't forget to exercise it...._


Not sure if you are subliminally putting "right" in bold to sway voters a particular way haha?


----------



## gnome666

Thieuster said:


> This one today. Tornek Rayville MKII. No special reason to wear this special watch. Just because it looks great!
> 
> View attachment 1919330
> 
> 
> Menno


Drooooooool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnome666

Pentameter said:


> My new Vantage on a _just_ under-sized NATO
> 
> View attachment 1926210


Congrats on the vantage! Love the grey NATOs, though I prefer the RAF style myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Wan

Addicted to this watch ? I plead... gilty !









T.


----------



## gnome666

I'll be wearing this fella, on a new strap from worn&wound....which I highly recommend (I have no toes btw) nice thick quality leather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnome666

gnome666 said:


> I'll be wearing this fella, on a new strap from worn&wound....which I highly recommend (I have no toes btw) nice thick quality leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have no toes....ha ha. I mean no ties. Darn auto correct

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

gnome666 said:


> Congrats on the vantage! Love the grey NATOs, though I prefer the RAF style myself.


Easy enough to modify with a single NATO G10 strap. Here's how.

My Nassau is in stage 4. Regulation and final testing. Yay!!

I was about to ask if lack of toes was an old injury or something....


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

T-Wan said:


> Addicted to this watch ? I plead... gilty ! T.


 Aye, that.....

:think: ..........

....... 'tis a beautiful obsession, no? b-)


----------



## T-Wan

Well, now the monkey is addicted too :

- doesn't want to give me back my watch 
- surfs the web seeking another one...


















T.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

nick_sixx said:


> Not sure if you are subliminally putting "right" in bold to sway voters a particular way haha?


 I don't believe that I am *that* clever.....








Anyway -- I was really glad to learn that voter turnout here was heavy.... 

-- compared to the usual 80% or so who don't vote -

-- and then complain about the result -- after *Not* *Voting!* :-|

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

:think: It is a precious right, one that was fought for, and bought with blood and treasure....

-- And it requires a continuing payment....in blood and treasure.








-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------







Sometimes I wonder -- if those who are _'too busy'_ to vote, or '_can't be bothered with it._...'








_Remember_ *That*? :think:


----------



## navyman

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> I don't believe that I am *that* clever.....
> View attachment 1949354
> 
> 
> Anyway -- I was really glad to learn that voter turnout here was heavy....
> 
> -- compared to the usual 80% or so who don't vote -
> 
> -- and then complain about the result -- after *Not* *Voting!* :-|
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> :think: It is a precious right, one that was fought for, and bought with blood and treasure....
> 
> -- And it requires a continuing payment....in blood and treasure.
> View attachment 1949386
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> View attachment 1949394
> Sometimes I wonder -- if those who are _'too busy'_ to vote, or '_can't be bothered with it._...'
> View attachment 1949402
> 
> 
> _Remember_ *That*? :think:
> 
> View attachment 1949410


Well said!


----------



## Thieuster

This one! Since an hour or so. And I will continue wearing this one up to the end of next week. Regular visitors here know what's going on: I always wear this watch when my wife is on a business trip a few time zones away. This time, she's heading for Dubai, 3 time zones to the east.

Making full use of the LRRP's great features! (Can't wait to have my Key West on my wrist!)

Have a great weekend!

Menno


----------



## fmadrid

for the next couple of days..


----------



## Fullers1845

I haven't been posting any Kingston pics here lately in part because I can't seem to get this fine OWC Snowflake off my wrist. Except to take this pic, of course... ;-)

Carry on with the MkII pics!


----------



## JFingers

Fullers1845 said:


> I haven't been posting any Kingston pics here lately in part because I can't seem to get this fine OWC Snowflake off my wrist. Except to take this pic, of course... ;-)
> 
> Carry on with the MkII pics!


Every once in a while I check Watchrecon for a vintage Tudor Snowflake in blue... That OWC might be a nice, more economical way to scratch that itch...

Blue skies, y'all!
-only jake


----------



## mrklabb

Fullers1845 said:


> I haven't been posting any Kingston pics here lately in part because I can't seem to get this fine OWC Snowflake off my wrist. Except to take this pic, of course... ;-)
> 
> Carry on with the MkII pics!


I just received shipping notification for my owc snowflake earlier this week. I'm looking forward to it accompanying my collection of micros.


----------



## T-Wan

_Lume is white in the morning, silver at noon and blue at night..._









T.


----------



## fmadrid

wore this yesterday and probably this coming week. Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## BSHt013

JFingers said:


> Every once in a while I check Watchrecon for a vintage Tudor Snowflake in blue... That OWC might be a nice, more economical way to scratch that itch...
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only jake


Jake, I've read that the bezel action on this generation OWC is fantastic! Adjustable by tiny screws even... Good watch all around.

More MKII photos please!


----------



## JFingers

This one:



















Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## 66Cooper

Just trying on a living legend with my humble Kingston. 
Yes, that is a real 6538 in the metal. What an amazing day.


----------



## Plat0

66Cooper said:


> Just trying on a living legend with my humble Kingston.
> Yes, that is a real 6538 in the metal. What an amazing day.


Whoa!

I knew I felt a disturbance in the force...


----------



## gnome666

66Cooper said:


> Just trying on a living legend with my humble Kingston.
> Yes, that is a real 6538 in the metal. What an amazing day.


Love the flat raised plexi!. Let's hear it for flat raised plexis









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

thach said:


> Jake, I've read that the bezel action on this generation OWC is fantastic! Adjustable by tiny screws even... Good watch all around.
> 
> More MKII photos please!


This.


----------



## Fullers1845

And 66Cooper. Wow. Just wow! Super cool to see the original and the tribute side by side. Helps me appreciate some of Bill's modernizing touches even more.


----------



## Thieuster

Fullers1845 said:


> And 66Cooper. Wow. Just wow! Super cool to see the original and the tribute side by side. Helps me appreciate some of Bill's modernizing touches even more.


True!

Another detail: the crown. This pic clearly shows how spot on Bill was when he choose the crown set up for the Kingston!

Menno


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## Plat0

Sea Fighter and its endless fight for wrist time vs the Kingston and Vantage.


----------



## 66Cooper

It's one thing to actually get to see a 6538 in the metal. Anything thing to be able to wear it!! Never thought either would happen actually. It was something special for sure. The owner actually owns a MKII kingston as well so I got to see another for the first time in the wild. Big day!
I must say, the 6538 is such a different watch from the kingston. Bill really did a wonderful job of modernizing his. The 6538 has an almost delicate look and feel it. This particular one was as near mint as I've ever seen. Not a single hint of brassing on the bezel and the lume was a lovely, even shade of creame. Simply amazing really. The bracelet is the "American market" open rivet style bracelet. Giving an already light bracelet and almost feather like weight to it. I didn't know there were two types until today. I guess that added to the delicateness of it all. 









You can see the hollow rivet in this pic. Sorry for the poor quality of all of these. The one day I don't bring my proper camera....


----------



## Chromejob

66Cooper said:


> Just trying on a living legend with my humble Kingston.
> Yes, that is a real 6538 in the metal. What an amazing day.


Wow, wow, WOW! Thank you for sharing that. I've wondered how the Kingston case compares to the real thing (I think Rolexes have a gentle curve that our modern cases don't, that's really splitting RCHs down the middle), it compares fare more favorably than I'd have guessed.

Celebrating the chillier weather by breaking out this new (to me) Sunspel fine wool "jumper." Made of a weave they used to make undergarments in a hundred years or so ago. So comfy.

Keep 'em flying, folks. (Speaking of flying, I wonder where my 3-6-9 is at the moment....)


----------



## sennaster

Well, mine is here, yours can't be far behind.


----------



## tako_watch

On new Clover strap


----------



## heb

That's my favorite MKII; even better than the Kingston. Enjoy your watch. heb



Thieuster said:


> This one today. Tornek Rayville MKII. No special reason to wear this special watch. Just because it looks great!
> 
> View attachment 1919330
> 
> 
> Menno


----------



## JFingers

tako_watch said:


> On new Clover strap


Patrik does a great job, doesn't he? Looks good...

-only Jake


----------



## TheDude

Fullers1845 said:


> I haven't been posting any Kingston pics here lately in part because I can't seem to get this fine OWC Snowflake off my wrist. Except to take this pic, of course... ;-)
> 
> Carry on with the MkII pics!


Hey, that looks kinda familiar...

Blue/blue with a Soprod A10...


----------



## TheDude

gnome666 said:


> Love the flat raised plexi!. Let's hear it for flat raised plexis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


... and folded link bracelets!


----------



## Chromejob

sennaster said:


> Well, mine is here, yours can't be far behind.


Got here in record time.... (#322).









*Sorry, Mr. Thornhill.*

// Tapatalk for iOS //


----------



## JFingers

This guy, still. I'll probably swap out for the Capstone tomorrow for my flight.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## phillycheez

Arrived a couple days ago from huckberry..

Running +/- 0 which I still can't believe.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

phillycheez said:


> Arrived a couple days ago from huckberry..
> 
> Running +/- 0 which I still can't believe.


Congratulations on yours -- :-!

Here is #034-123......









That is how mine runs also..... When I wear it..... :roll:

-- Best --

|>|>


----------



## JFingers

Those paradives are my ideal configuration, too... 12 hr bezel, no date.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## T-Wan

New Suede Shoes !...



























T.


----------



## WarEagle007

Those sea fighters are so gorgeous! Sell me one, please?! Haha


----------



## sennaster

Things aren't always so black and white


----------



## JFingers

Blue skies or gray, it matters not, 
-only Jake


----------



## sarasate




----------



## Elf1962

It's a Nassau kind of day.


----------



## phillycheez

Wooden ceiling reflection...


----------



## JFingers

phillycheez said:


> Wooden ceiling reflection...


That is my ideal configuration for that watch, what a great piece.


----------



## phillycheez

JFingers said:


> That is my ideal configuration for that watch, what a great piece.


This is actually a keeper... I'm really enjoying this watch.

Ticks all the marks for me as a perfect tool watch. Domed sapphire crystal, bead blasted, great lume, simple dial, low pro, tracking two timezones, water resistance to 30ATM, deep rehaut, ETA movement and of course, a homage to a design I love.


----------



## BSHt013

My photos are no match for T-wan's creations, but here they are...


----------



## T-Wan

thach said:


> My photos are no match for T-wan's creations, but here they are...
> View attachment 2026738
> 
> View attachment 2026754


Hey thach you're kidding me, your latest shots in the best sub thread are gorgeous !

In contrast, here's a blurry pic of my latest arrival, landed today in Paris...









T.


----------



## BSHt013

T-Wan said:


> Hey thach you're kidding me, your latest shots in the best sub thread are gorgeous !
> 
> In contrast, here's a blurry pic of my latest arrival, landed today in Paris...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.


Thanks T! Are you welcoming the Nassau to Paris?!


----------



## T-Wan

Mrs Kingston is a bit jealous seeing proud young Nassau sitting on my wrist... :-d

T.


----------



## JFingers

No-fly Friday = sad face. 
Kingston worn Yeager style = happy face.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## BSHt013

6:51am California sunlight


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## T-Wan

I think some of you had already guessed, but here's what was inside the black box this morning :

_Nassau's gone funky
Nassau's gone soul
We've got a dog on beat now
We gonna call our very own
Nassau rock and nassau roll
Nassau's got a whole lotta soul

Huh !
Feel alright

Alors, puis-je jouer s'il vous plait ?..._ b-)























T.


----------



## chritiand

It is the french Nassau invasion !


----------



## Chromejob

Was rocking my Nassau yesterday McQueen-style with some old chinos (the best kind)...










... today's the Kingston's turn (now on Hirsh Lord, the one with the leather hinge on the deployant clasp for a FRWL flavour), while I leave the Nassau crown-up to see if it's +/- 0 secs/day in the position after shipment (seems to have been roughly -3 secs/day the last week, but then stopped losing time over a day or two, maybe due to nighttime storage, yada yada yada)...










There are days that the KingNass coin-edge bezel just pops and makes itself known. Hm-mm-MM!.


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## BSHt013




----------



## BSHt013

Because man cannot live on rotating bezels alone.


----------



## T-Wan

Now let's bring some culture in this world of total geek... :-d 
This morning I was admiring an old painting of Pieter Brueghel ("_The Fight Between Carnival and Lent_", painted in 1559), and guess what ? You can imagine my surprise when checking very closely I found one of the character was wearing... an MKII diver !...



















Here's enlarged details of the unexpected model :









T.


----------



## Elf1962

T-Wan said:


> Now let's bring some culture in this world of total geek... :-d
> This morning I was admiring an old painting of Pieter Brueghel ("_The Fight Between Carnival and Lent_", painted in 1559), and guess what ? You can imagine my surprise when checking very closely I found one of the character was wearing... an MKII diver !...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's enlarged details of the unexpected model :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just glad it was not a Bosch that you spotted it in.


----------



## BSHt013

Elf1962 said:


> T-Wan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just glad it was not a Bosch that you spotted it in.
> 
> 
> 
> You're saying there wouldn't be a gilt Kingston in the garden of earthly delights?! I beg to differ.
Click to expand...


----------



## cajun1970




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:-| It has been raining for a week here. :-x

 But..... Just a short while ago.....* It stopped*.

:think: For a _few_ minutes. :-!


----------



## BSHt013

cajun1970 said:


>


Nice! Welcome back Shane!


----------



## JFingers

This one:










At least until the FedEx guy shows up tomorrow 😱

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Plat0

Something new coming Jake?!


----------



## Chromejob

It's a Mk II (and Maratec, and Xikar, and Dodocase) world, we just live in it....


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Someone here feels like *'he's not getting enough attention'* this morning.... :-(









:think: Well, He's probably correct. ;-)









You would post pictures of your *spanking-new MKII* -- Wouldn't You? 









:-d nYahhhh.... He'll get over it..... b-)

-- Have a Great Day --


----------



## Skyfire

Milsub in the train


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Haven't photographed or worn my Nassau in awhile. But this morning as I was organizing my watches I just had to wind her up. Over the nearly two years that I've owned this watch I've really grown a deep affection and bond for it. (no pun intended ;-)) I think it's a special kind of feeling that only a truly great watch can give you. :-!


----------



## heebs

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Haven't photographed or worn my Nassau in awhile. But this morning as I was organizing my watches I just had to wind her up. Over the nearly two years that I've owned this watch I've really grown a deep affection and bond for it. (no pun intended ;-)) I think it's a special kind of feeling that only a truly great watch can give you. :-!


AW, good to see you in here. Hope all's well with you these days.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

***** said:


> AW, good to see you in here. Hope all's well with you these days.


All is well! I haven't been posting on the forums nearly as much as I used to, but I'm still very much into watches! I bought a Hamilton Khaki Field mechanical green dial 38mm recently and I'm really happy with it.


----------



## Fullers1845

***** said:


> AW, good to see you in here. Hope all's well with you these days.


Agreed. Nice to hear from you, AlphaWolf. Nassau still looks great!


----------



## JFingers

This one...










Until this one showed up!










I've been waiting for this one for a long, looong time.

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Fullers1845

^Nice Bremont, Jake!

Suede Kamo Kingston for me today.


----------



## navyman

After selling my first Nassau last year in a moment of insanity I finally found one last week. This one I will be keeping.


----------



## sarasate

As soon as it came back, I lost my interest in other new watches. It's killing my hobby...


----------



## Chromejob

That's two really distinctive aviator watches today, guys ... Outstanding! Wear them well in good VFR conditions, friends. Love those Bremonts....

Oh #&@%, Jake, I didn't notice the stealthy marking on the dial until I looked my work monitor. NIIIIIICE!!


----------



## T-Wan

No sun today. But no sun doesn't mean no sub, isn't it ?...









T.


----------



## sennaster

Best worn & wound impression ( with unimpressed dog in background )

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BSHt013

Getting to know a new mechanic near my new house -


----------



## Thieuster

thach said:


> Getting to know a new mechanic near my new house -
> View attachment 2081146


Wow! The first Christmas tree I see this season! You're early!

Menno


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Well, I apologize in advance -- I am about to flood the internet with more watch pictures.... 

_-- Anytime you all get tired of these, let me know and I'll take a break --_ :-d









Yup, it's the MKII PMWF Ltd Edition GMT....again....Still? :-d









_I am still learning how to use the sophisticated camera that was new to me last year..._ :roll:

Also, here are some cell phone pics too....
















Tired of these yet?









Could not pass it up.... :-d

-- My Best to All,

Enjoy Your Time! --

|>|>


----------



## JFingers

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Tired of these yet?


Nope.


----------



## T-Wan

Do you ever wonder how would be a bronze MKII ? Funny how the light turned its color today...


















T.


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## heebs

thach said:


> View attachment 2094298


That's a great shot!

Does it still count if I wore this one yesterday? Been awhile since this one has been on the wrist and it was great to bring it out for some air.


----------



## Skyfire

Kingston


----------



## Pentameter

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Tired of these yet?


Hell no! What strap is that on your Graywater? It looks like a great match |>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

So Happy Its Thursday...... Raining Again? :-(

_(Oh Well.....We had *part* of a day without precipitation....)_ ;-)









@Pentameter - It's wearing a BOB Marino Nytech Strap.









This a nice 'Omega-patterned' deployant strap with a single-fold deployant clasp.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









The 'Nytech' is the fabric-textured upper surface, edges are finished with rubber, inside is very soft cowhide.

It is tough, thin, flexible and comfortable; 100mm x 105mm. Its very Nice. :-!

-- Have a Good Day --

|>|>


----------



## cajun1970

This evening, on NATO...


----------



## T-Wan

When all the leaves are brown... and the sky is grey










...let's have some good old music for a Happy Friday !





T.


----------



## JFingers

Chromejob said:


> Oh #&@%, Jake, I didn't notice the stealthy marking on the dial until I looked my work monitor. NIIIIIICE!!


Yup, this one was the first LE Bremont U-2, and what their U-2 is actually based off of. It is available only to current or former U-2 pilots. This particular one is one of two that I know of that are SS rather than DLC coated. I've been waiting a looong time to be able to order it. Time will tell if it replaces my Kingston as my favorite watch...










Apologies for a non-mkii wrist shot.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## TheDude

T-Wan said:


> Do you ever wonder how would be a bronze MKII ? Funny how the light turned its color today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.


I'd buy one...


----------



## BSHt013

***** said:


> That's a great shot!
> 
> Does it still count if I wore this one yesterday? Been awhile since this one has been on the wrist and it was great to bring it out for some air.


Thanks D! That's just a dark parking structure after a lot sun exposure.

Great looking unique mod my friend! Miss seeing that thing.


----------



## gnome666

JFingers said:


> Yup, this one was the first LE Bremont U-2, and what their U-2 is actually based off of. It is available only to current or former U-2 pilots. This particular one is one of two that I know of that are SS rather than DLC coated. I've been waiting a looong time to be able to order it. Time will tell if it replaces my Kingston as my favorite watch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for a non-mkii wrist shot.
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


So, are you a U2 pilot? Because that would be pretty awesome......I've always listed after those Bremonts. Seems like they've been getting some bad press lately though. Not sure it's deserved or not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

***** said:


> That's a great shot!
> 
> Does it still count if I wore this one yesterday? Been awhile since this one has been on the wrist and it was great to bring it out for some air.


I really wish I could find one of these stands... Where'd you get yours?

// Tapatalk for iOS //


----------



## jacobo

> It's wearing a BOB Marino Nytech Strap.


After seeing this strap on your Graywater, I went out and ordered one. Looks great!!!


----------



## 66Cooper

I did a quick search for the CP Watch-Holder and didnt come up with much. At least anything that I could read. I did find this though. I guess there is a knock-off of just about everything.

watchhappyhour | Rakuten Global Market: Special price ☆ Es ' prima (esperma) Watch stand watch one for ESP-SE53508MD


----------



## gshock626

Waiting at the doctor's office, looked down at my Nassau and thought, "That's a fine looking watch. Let's take a picture of it."









Edit: Now I'm waiting in the room. Time for another pic!


----------



## navyman




----------



## WarEagle007

JFingers said:


> No-fly Friday = sad face.
> Kingston worn Yeager style = happy face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Strap is gorgeous, what is it?


----------



## heebs

Chromejob said:


> I really wish I could find one of these stands... Where'd you get yours?
> 
> // Tapatalk for iOS //


I got mine off the sales forum. Maybe check for JDM stand or something similar. They are available on the bay but shipping is pricey. I think there were a few guys who bought a larger number and were selling off the extras. I'm out and about running some errands so I'll try to find the listing later this evening.


----------



## JFingers

WarEagle007 said:


> Strap is gorgeous, what is it?


Gunny Strap Deep Red Series found here: Gunny Straps - Handmade Straps

I definitely recommend it, one of my favorite straps for any watch, period.

Blue skies,
-only jake


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_**_









*'Old Reliable'* has been worn off and on, part of every day, during the last month.

-- My Best to All --

|>|>


----------



## T-Wan

Lazy sunday...








T.


----------



## thejollywatcher

I like it on brown....


----------



## 66Cooper

Interesting vantage point. A top my highest roof. A Vantage would have been better but had to settle for a kingston.


----------



## Plat0

Kingston on C&B black leather NATO









BBQ'n some kebobs.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

This one for awhile today.....
















 -- Keepin' it wound -- 

-- My Best to All --

|>|>


----------



## cybercat

Kingston #025 on Rubber B









Messing around in boats...


----------



## 66Cooper

Been wondering if anyone has mounted one. What do you think??


----------



## cybercat

Extremely comfortable - quite surprised as I've had rubber straps on other watches before, and they've become irritating after a few hours. Not so with this, haven't taken it off at all since Friday. b-)

Nice not having the gap between the strap & the watch, doesn't look like 'mising teeth' any more... 

Initial attachment of the band to the watch was a bit fiddly without the proper tools (you have to use the original Rolex /Mk II /whatever clasp), wouldn't like to have to do that regularly, but with the help of a YouTube Video was up & running in around 1/2 hour.

Think I might get a spare generic clasp off eBay so I don't scuff up the Mk II clasp.


----------



## JFingers

cybercat said:


> Extremely comfortable - quite surprised as I've had rubber straps on other watches before, and they've become irritating after a few hours. Not so with this, haven't taken it off at all since Friday. b-)
> 
> Nice not having the gap between the strap & the watch, doesn't look like 'mising teeth' any more...
> 
> Initial attachment of the band to the watch was a bit fiddly without the proper tools (you have to use the original Rolex /Mk II /whatever clasp), wouldn't like to have to do that regularly, but with the help of a YouTube Video was up & running in around 1/2 hour.
> 
> Think I might get a spare generic clasp off eBay so I don't scuff up the Mk II clasp.


Maybe you could get one of the fancy glide lock clasps... That would be awesome.


----------



## cybercat

Oops, forgot to mention! - This is the Rubber B _specifically for the Rolex 14060 _by the way. Acting on advice I chose "Submariner, Classic Series, Non-Date" (i.e. _not_ 'Ceramic'), & then selected the 14060.

It's different from all the others, & I'm not sure the others would fit a Kingston/Nassau/KeyWest case without modifying &/or using it upside down (so opening & closing clasp could be akward).

Edit - using the Mk II clasp :


----------



## 66Cooper

Thanks for posting. Thats great to know.


----------



## Pentameter

Graywater #30 on a black/black NATO


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_My poor cell phone camera can't decide what 'white-balance setting' to use...._









What's going on here?

_-- Surfin' up the Project GMT samples before shut-eye --_

b-)

-- Good Night to All --

|>|>


----------



## Chromejob

A lovely warm night, after post-op recovery enjoying a rare Dunhill blue before retiring. Going to be a cold Thanksgiving this year, though....



















New incoming watch wasn't delivered :-| , because ... USPS. My get it before the holiday, it really depends upon if the USPS can read instructions. The Nassau's uncanny dial markings are keeping me amused. (Something about the color and lume, they are visible in all kinds of conditions.)

Addendum: you can see in the second pic, the rhodium hands sort of "disappear" against the glossy black dial, but the matte white seconds hand stands out, even in the dimmest of ambient light. I wasn't prepared for this. It's great for timing my coffee bean grinding in the AM before I've fully woken.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Trying the Paradive on an Analog Shift nato today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Here's another Q & D.









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

With PVD hardware today.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## fmadrid

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## gamecock111

JFingers said:


> Gunny Strap Deep Red Series found here: Gunny Straps - Handmade Straps
> 
> I definitely recommend it, one of my favorite straps for any watch, period.
> 
> Blue skies,
> -only jake


I agree. I like so much, got the chocolate/black one as well hopefully, I will acquire another Nassau to put them to use


----------



## JFingers

gamecock111 said:


> I agree. I like so much, got the chocolate/black one as well hopefully, I will acquire another Nassau to put them to use


Speaking of Gunny Straps and Kingstons...










Blue skies, y'all, and happy Thanksgiving! 
-only Jake


----------



## chritiand




----------



## 66Cooper

Go thing the key west is moving along, my 4 month old is already showing a love


----------



## Chromejob

Oh, that's child abuse, getting a tyke hooked on Mk II then withholding? 

I thought I'd keep this in the box, that lasted barely an hour or two. Just too cool a watch. Wish I'd had this when I was in the USCG. Barely wore it a few hours before it slipped to the (carpeted) floor at work (damn NATO straps). All' well. 24h hand's a bit easy to confuse with the 12h hand in the dark, without glasses, otherwise a superb design. The usual Mk II quality throughout.




























// Tapatalk for iOS //


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent using Tapatalk


Sweet collection! Custom date wheel on the paradive?


----------



## thejollywatcher

JFingers said:


> Sweet collection! Custom date wheel on the paradive?


Thanks and I never knew that the Paradive came with a Roman numeral day wheel too or at least I don't recall seeing that on the photos of other owners.....but it was a very nice surprise indeed! It adds to the military feel of the watch, IMO. |> |>


----------



## thejollywatcher

Switched to the GW for my urban hike!










Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

thejollywatcher said:


> Switched to the GW for my urban hike!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


San Francisco?


----------



## Chromejob

JFingers said:


> Sweet collection! Custom date wheel on the paradive?





thejollywatcher said:


> Thanks and I never knew that the Paradive came with a Roman numeral day wheel too or at least I don't recall seeing that on the photos of other owners.....but it was a very nice surprise indeed! It adds to the military feel of the watch, IMO. |> |>


It's a date wheel? Not V for _Vendredi_? 



thejollywatcher said:


>


Looks like you're walking out on Muni Pier (extends from Aquatic Park, where I spent a lot of childhood "beach" visits). Say hi to the Balclutha for me; it's an old old friend. Has the renovation of the Maritime Museum finished? b-)

Was wearing this last night, really digging it while tripping down memory lane....










... then into the medicine cabinet for a little break (it's been keeping to +0 or +2 or so, curious what she does sitting still).


----------



## thejollywatcher

JFingers said:


> San Francisco?


Yep!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Yes. All done and sparkly now! :-!



Chromejob said:


> Has the renovation of the Maritime Museum finished? b-)


----------



## JFingers

thejollywatcher said:


> Yep!


All the more reason we need a Left Coast G2G!


----------



## Chromejob

For those who're interested in a little history...

The House Across The Bay - Alcatraz - Reel SF










Maritime Museum (in the Aquatic Park Bathhouse Building) - San Francisco Maritime National Historical Park (U.S. National Park Service)


----------



## Skyfire

Paradive on Hirsch Pure, golden combination


----------



## thejollywatcher

Always on UK time!










Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## chritiand

Good weekend !


----------



## shane4828

non , but hope to own 1 soon


----------



## Pentameter

Just put the Greywater on a swiss army-style strap - whaddaya think?


----------



## gshock626




----------



## gnome666

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Under Grey Skies..... :-(









The _'Graywater'_ 

-- Have a Great Day --

|>|>


----------



## elbilo

Chromejob said:


> For those who're interested in a little history...
> 
> The House Across The Bay - Alcatraz â€" Reel SF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maritime Museum (in the Aquatic Park Bathhouse Building) - San Francisco Maritime National Historical Park (U.S. National Park Service)


Thanks for the read! Love SF and need to visit again soon!


----------



## Chromejob

_What does it matter to ya,
When you got a job to do, ya
Gotta do it well, you
Gotta give other fella helllllll...._

70s style icons.










Serial #13, btw.


----------



## 66Cooper

Haha!!! Classic.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

Been too long...


----------



## sennaster

Timing that 2nd cup


----------



## gnome666

sennaster said:


> Timing that 2nd cup
> 
> View attachment 2192954


What kind of pourover is that? Are you re soaking previously used grounds to eke out another cuppa? Do tell.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sennaster

gnome666 said:


> What kind of pourover is that? Are you re soaking previously used grounds to eke out another cuppa? Do tell.....
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


its a sweet maria's clever dripper: Clever Coffee Dripper

It's like a pour-over, but with a plunger in the bottom ... So you can easily time it. When you put it on top of a cup, it opens and drains, otherwise its plugged.

I use that or an aero-press depending on how i feel.


----------



## gnome666

sennaster said:


> its a sweet maria's clever dripper: Clever Coffee Dripper
> 
> It's like a pour-over, but with a plunger in the bottom ... So you can easily time it. When you put it on top of a cup, it opens and drains, otherwise its plugged.
> 
> I use that or an aero-press depending on how i feel.


Nice! I can add it to the list of coffee gadgets I occasionally use....my Chemex, aeropress, and rancilio espresso machine have been gathering dust since I bought a technivorm moccamaster....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnome666

gnome666 said:


> Nice! I can add it to the list of coffee gadgets I occasionally use....my Chemex, aeropress, and rancilio espresso machine have been gathering dust since I bought a technivorm moccamaster....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To keep my comments on topic...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman

Well, I'm on my second week of working out, trying to get my girlish figure back, LOL. My trusty Paradive w/0-60 bezel is there to help me clock my cross-trainer time, fitted w/a WestCoastime British Grey 3-ring Zulu, then I change things up for the rest of my workout w/my trusty Kingston on its fugazi Rolex riveted bracelet. And just like when I was in high school, I'm Mr. "No-Date", LOL...


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Removed due to duplicate posting. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Really like how this Phoenix strap highlights the Nassau's colors... (I know, it's on the Kingston in this pic)


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

One of my favorites......









:think: _(I've got a few to choose from.)_ ;-)

(It's Kingston #048; C3; Bond Bezel; Date Dial - on Horween ChromExcel vintage strap with 'thumbnail' buckle.)

-- Best --

|>|>


----------



## Fullers1845

On Tonez Italian leather.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Apologies for the horrendous lighting....but it's a rather "gray" day! ;-P










Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## chritiand




----------



## TheDude

That GW is dead sexy. Not that I could have snagged one, but the mock-ups didn't grab me at all. Definitely would have chased it if I knew it was going to look that great. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

TheDude said:


> That GW is dead sexy. Not that I could have snagged one, but the mock-ups didn't grab me at all. Definitely would have chased it if I knew it was going to look that great.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk




@TheDude - Hey there, Don't cross it off your list yet - Have you seen this thread? My second MKII is.... - Page 3

:think: I wouldn't say that these are all spoken for yet....A lot of the original folks have apparently dropped out.

......And today........

Graywater- #22 in my collection....









Freezing Rain......:-x Ugh-

And a BGW9 Lume shot....









--- Have a Great Day ---

|>|>


----------



## TheDude

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> @TheDude - Hey there, Don't cross it off your list yet - Have you seen this thread? My second MKII is.... - Page 3
> 
> :think: I wouldn't say that these are all spoken for yet....A lot of the original folks have apparently dropped out.
> 
> ......And today........
> 
> Graywater- #22 in my collection....
> 
> View attachment 2215738
> 
> 
> Freezing Rain......:-x Ugh-
> 
> And a BGW9 Lume shot....
> 
> View attachment 2215770
> 
> 
> --- Have a Great Day ---
> 
> |>|>


Cool, thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

# 23 is definitely keeping my spirits afloat after missing out on the last round of the Key West pre-order!

And since I'm a 3 time zone freak, the watch is *triply *"dead sexy" to me :-d 



TheDude said:


> That GW is dead sexy. Not that I could have snagged one, but the mock-ups didn't grab me at all. Definitely would have chased it if I knew it was going to look that great.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> View attachment 2215738


You know, a DLC Graywater would be really sweet. Almost looks that way in this pic.


----------



## Chromejob

Fullers1845 said:


> You know, a DLC Graywater would be really sweet. Almost looks that way in this pic.


I pondered that myself, last week. The bezel is an eye-catching matte black (not the translucent sapphire bezel of the Paradive), so a DLC bezel and case would be amazing. Alas, I don't have the liquid assets at the moment to take teh plunge. And one of the best dive watch DLC shops is right down the road.


----------



## JFingers

Vantage










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_*Vantage!*_









It is one of the last forty produced.....#132-222.

:think: _We are six inches of rain over our normal seventy inches for the year so far...._. :-|

++ No shortage of water for our community's hydro-electric plant ++ :-!

--- But I am really getting weary of this dark, cold and wet weather --- :-x

_-- I Hope it's Better where you are --_

|>|>


----------



## sarasate




----------



## chritiand




----------



## thejollywatcher

I love how the second hand is thick and authoritative looking. It just shouts, loud and proud....

"Look at me. I'm as important as the other 3 hands!"



















Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

thejollywatcher said:


> I love how the second hand is thick and *authoritative* looking. It just shouts, loud and proud....
> 
> "Look at me. I'm as important as the other 3 hands!" Sent using Tapatalk


 Yes! And it is fully lumed. It really catches my eye, *easy to read*. Stands Out! This was a pleasant surprise on this watch.... ;-)

-- Best Regards --

|>|>

Uh Hmmmm.....









-- Best --


----------



## gwold

Number 24 at the 2014 CV Kickoff Classic


----------



## 66Cooper

Slapped my kingston on my wife's wrist for a quick pic. She pretends to not care much about it but in know she's lying. It's got a face everyone could love. Haha


----------



## Chromejob

thejollywatcher said:


> I love how the second hand is thick and authoritative looking. It just shouts, loud and proud....
> 
> "Look at me. I'm as important as the other 3 hands!"


To which the 24h hand says, "Loud and proud? I got your loud and proud pointing right here, buddy." Yellow is the new black.


----------



## Skyfire

New strap for the Kingston, so it deserves some wrist time today.


----------



## gamecock111

I don't get the GW at all. I didn't think much of the BW after holding a Paradive either, but Paradive had benefit of a follow on.


----------



## Pentameter

Skyfire said:


> New strap for the Kingston, so it deserves some wrist time today.


I also got some new straps for my 20mm MkII's&#8230; currently wearing a dark khaki from Crown & Buckle on Kingston #11





Chromejob said:


> To which the 24h hand says, "Loud and proud? I got your loud and proud pointing right here, buddy." Yellow is the new black.


totally agree - I really love the hands on the GW. It really looks like a watch with serious functionality & purpose, and the bold striking hands are a big element to that.


----------



## gnome666

Feeling lucky to have had the opportunity to sneak in on this one. Having owned a number of MKII's I can safely say that the build quality on this one is second to none. Built like a tank, with the GMT function I've been after for a while. Just received this guy in the mail (2 days after the expected delivery since the mail people in my neighborhood deliver packages whenever they feel like). So, feeling thankful to be wearing #12 in my wrist. For what it's worth, Bobbymike was super friendly and excellent throughout the whole process. So, I'm not sure what the status is, but if you have the cash laying around, and you like the paradive/blackwater, I would highly recommend trying to contact him. I've never seen anything like it, and I doubt we'll se something similar ever again. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

gnome666 said:


> Feeling lucky to have had the opportunity to sneak in on this one. Having owned a number of MKII's I can safely say that the build quality on this one is second to none. Built like a tank, with the GMT function I've been after for a while. Just received this guy in the mail (2 days after the expected delivery since the mail people in my neighborhood deliver packages whenever they feel like). So, feeling thankful to be wearing #12 in my wrist. For what it's worth, Bobbymike was super friendly and excellent throughout the whole process. So, I'm not sure what the status is, but if you have the cash laying around, and you like the paradive/blackwater, I would highly recommend trying to contact him. I've never seen anything like it, and I doubt we'll se something similar ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I'm on the list now. Really a great looking watch and I don't doubt that it's every bit as solid as you say. I handled a Sapphire Paradive and thought it was awesome.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

gnome666 said:


> I've never seen anything like it, and I doubt we'll se something similar ever again.


That's exactly what I was thinking today!!





































Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Wan

Peaceful sunday









T.


----------



## Chromejob

thejollywatcher said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking today


T'is a little freaky when I see your posts and know almost precisely where you're standing.

The Yellow [Submarine] is still the new black.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Can't seem to make up my mind yet....



















Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

thejollywatcher said:


> Can't seem to make up my mind yet....
> L


I'm going to wager that the Graywater wins out.  1 - nil


----------



## thejollywatcher

Actually, the Paradive won because of the sexy red rectangle! :-d 



thach said:


> I'm going to wager that the Graywater wins out.  1 - nil


----------



## thejollywatcher

I knew I made the "right" choice ;-)










Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

T-Wan said:


> Peaceful sunday
> 
> T.


Stunning picture, T. What a great watch.

For me, it's my best worn&wound impression with my Capstone on Clover Strap.










Blue skies,
-only jake


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Sunday.... Time for a little football watching? ;-)









._...But not forgetting what happened 73 years ago today...._

:-(

-- *Peace* to You --

- and -
_*Thanks* to those who preserve it._








-- Best Wishes -- 

|>|>


----------



## 66Cooper

Ok, so maybe not the place to ask but what's the story with that PMWF Greywater watch? First I'm seeing of it.


----------



## gnome666

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Wan

T.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

66Cooper said:


> Ok, so maybe not the place to ask but what's the story with that PMWF Greywater watch? First I'm seeing of it.


You may want to read down through this thread for the best explanation....

https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/my-second-mkii-1094642.html#post8464551

And see this post.....

What MKII Are You Wearing? - Page 269

BobbyMike is the contact on this forum.

Happy Reading!


----------



## 66Cooper

Brilliant! Thanks


----------



## thejollywatcher

That fully lumed second hand looks like a veritable light saber!!! b-)



gnome666 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Don't ask...just one of the odd things I see at work! : D









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetraflop

Kingston on a 18mm Bond strap today.









Dietmar


----------



## 66Cooper

What a pic!!! What brand strap?


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Tetraflop said:


> Kingston on a 18mm Bond strap today.
> 
> Dietmar


Another great Kingston pic! And it's Yeager Style!
Blue skies,
-only jake


----------



## fmadrid

Safe Week to everyone!


----------



## Chromejob

66Cooper said:


> What a pic!!! What brand strap?


I might be wrong, but that could be one of Jim Seal's (aliasRichmond) straps. He has some made at an old mill in the UK that uses old equipment ... straps are made the old-fashioned way. The primary stripe is a bit more gold on his than olive or hunter green, which I like. Add a fixed cloth keeper, period thumbnail/stirrup buckle (polished or brushed), and you've got a one lovely strap.



















I have Corvus (now out of business) and Phoenix straps (Phoenix made them for Corvus, now sells them), Jim's are a bit more substantial.

I just got some Maratac straps from CountyComm, along with tactical lights, handy dandy EDC bags,... it's always like Christmas when I get an order in. I liked how the Graywater looked on my Phoenix Italian fine nylon NATO, that I tried one of these (have it in black, seen in previous pics, they're a super bargain for the value you get). This Maratac Zulu strap is supposed to be gray, but it's actually a sort of USAF gray/green. Deeper color. The Graywater approves. (Though the fickle strap jumped over to the Nassau while the Graywater is cozying up with a Desert Sand 3-ring Zulu. Pics later.)










If the bezel has you scratching your head, I'm in Romeo (gmt -5) and I'm keeping track of my fellow Mk II pals in Uniform (gmt -8). 

http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/info/timezone.htm


----------



## Pentameter

Damn! That is looking awesome. Nice pics!



sarasate said:


> View attachment 2230474
> View attachment 2230482


----------



## TheMeasure

I haven't had my "BC" Nassau on in a few weeks, but I may just finish the year with it.


----------



## chritiand




----------



## JFingers

Flying later.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Tetraflop

66Cooper said:


> What a pic!!! What brand strap?


Yes, it´s aliasRichmond.

Dietmar


----------



## 66Cooper

Thank. That what I thought. I literally own just about every Bond RAF out there

So, it was raining like mad here when I woke up so just to be safe, slapped the kingston on a shark mesh. You know, in case a shark came swimming down the street at me


----------



## BSHt013

66Cooper said:


> So, it was raining like mad here when I woke up so just to be safe, slapped the kingston on a shark mesh. You know, in case a shark came swimming down the street at me.


That's a good call Brian. I don't want you to lose the Kingston if this happens:


----------



## thejollywatcher

No sharks over here. Just a brick wall.










Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## White Tuna

Kingston Double Rainbow.










Sorry for the poor picture but I was all like:


----------



## fmadrid

Stuck in morning traffic.. Nevertheless a good day!


----------



## Chromejob

SHARKNADO VS. MEGAKINGSTON ... _It's time to make some soup!_[1]

Rainbowgasm. Been there, experienced that. Bet all the wildlife within a square mile popped their ears up, all like, "WTF is going on? That human's in PAIN. 0_o "










Love getting gadgets. Latest: Maratac AA Personal Flood light, 3 intensities, MOLLE compatible.










[1] I don't condone or support the hunting of sharks just for their fins. It's a terrible waste of the environment for trivial ends.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

We had a break in the rain and gloom that lasted three or four hours this morning......! :-!









So I managed to get outside with Kingston 048 and enjoy a cuppa...

and got some quick snaps.....

Then went back inside. _(Need more coffee....)_









_(Can't pass up a C3 Lume shot....Sorry-)_ ;-)

:think: Then, when I went back outside a few minutes later......:roll:

-- It was raining again. :-(

Oh Well..... _(sigh)_ - No Rainbows Here..... ;-)

-- My Best to All --

|>|>


----------



## Thieuster

We had a stormy night. The first storm in a long time! Lots of wind in the winter is often accompanied with high temps and rain. A great day for the Vantage!

Menno


----------



## gnome666

Symmetry (sort of)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> We had a break in the rain and gloom that lasted three or four hours this morning......! :-!
> 
> View attachment 2281538
> 
> 
> So I managed to get outside with Kingston 048 and enjoy a cuppa...
> 
> and got some quick ...
> 
> |>|>


The blue skies that Jake is always wishing us, right there in your crystal.

Rains a lot? Sounds like Kodiak.


----------



## chritiand




----------



## Chromejob

Finding that a Maratac AA Tactical Extreme flashlight with diffuser is really good for taking low-light, macro shots. A little bounce light from an AA Personal Flood adds to the drama.


----------



## chritiand




----------



## BSHt013




----------



## 66Cooper

Kingston on 18mm Phoenix.


----------



## T-Wan

T.


----------



## Chromejob

DEFinitely sweater weather this month. Wore a refined Sunspel jumper made from a fabric they used many decades ago for a different garment. Smooth, soft, comforting. Graywater was in fine form...


----------



## horrij1

Lrrp hrv 48, new to me. My first MKII, I am hooked!!


----------



## sennaster




----------



## JFingers

horrij1 said:


> Lrrp hrv 48, new to me. My first MKII, I am hooked!!


Even though I can only see the picture you posted for about 1/2 a second before it goes away in error, it sure is a nice pick up! The LRRP is a great watch, welcome to the club!

Blue skies,
-only jake


----------



## Skyfire

New strap


----------



## T-Wan

Back to sun & gilt. b-)








T.


----------



## mrklabb

http://i.imgur.com/RnsVuY9h.jpg


----------



## cybercat

Lume at dusk, Quayside...









Straits of Malacca in background.


----------



## Chromejob

horrij1 said:


> Lrrp hrv 48, new to me. My first MKII, I am hooked!!


Your image link is broken, at least as Tapatalk displays.

I wanted a LRRP bad, real bad. Every time I configured one to my heart's desire, it was nearly $2000, more than I thought I would spend on a single watch. Now that I have a Kingston, I've spent more than that on two more Mk II models this year alone, plus KW deposit.

IRONY.


----------



## navyman




----------



## Chromejob

horrij1 said:


> Lrrp hrv 48, new to me. My first MKII, I am hooked!!





JFingers said:


> Even though I can only see the picture you posted for about 1/2 a second before it goes away in error, it sure is a nice pick up! The LRRP is a great watch, welcome to the club!
> 
> Blue skies,
> -only jake





Chromejob said:


> Your image link is broken, at least as Tapatalk displays.
> 
> I wanted a LRRP bad, real bad. Every time I configured one to my heart's desire, it was nearly $2000, more than I thought I would spend on a single watch. Now that I have a Kingston, I've spent more than that on two more Mk II models this year alone, plus KW deposit.
> 
> IRONY.


Ah, here's your pic!

View attachment 2300562

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2300562&stc=1&d=1418393152

Yes, that's pretty close to what I wanted. ENVY.


----------



## T-Wan

Have a great Sunday !









T.


----------



## Chromejob




----------



## dr_sweatpants

After 3 months of waiting, my first MK II, the Nassau, finally arrived this week. I couldn't be happier! What a beauty.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

horrij1 said:


> Lrrp hrv 48, new to me. My first MKII, I am hooked!!


Not often we see pics of these, so always a treat when we do. Congrats on your first MKII!..Enjoy!

---------------------

enjoying this one..


----------



## T-Wan

"Night-ssau"...









T.


----------



## TheMeasure

Aaahhh..the first white dial with black indices MKII..;-) Plat0, maybe we will see a white dial Capstone after all!

..very nice pic :-!



T-Wan said:


> "Night-ssau"...T.


----------



## Plat0

TheMeasure said:


> Aaahhh..the first white dial with black indices MKII..;-) Plat0, maybe we will see a white dial Capstone after all!
> 
> ..very nice pic :-!


I love how the white dial capstone is now associated with me! Thank you sir! That made my night!









Kingston!


----------



## BSHt013

Camo-suede by Tonez via Fullers1845. 
Goldfinger DB5 by Hotwheels.


----------



## gnome666

Feeling blue.....although I don't really like this strap. I wish I could find a dark navy RAF style NATO or dark horween strap. Any thoughts?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Wan

Christmas gift wrapping...









T.


----------



## horrij1

added a seafighter bracelet


----------



## JFingers

gnome666 said:


> Feeling blue.....although I don't really like this strap. I wish I could find a dark navy RAF style NATO or dark horween strap. Any thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been eyeballing a Rover Haven strap... They look awesome.

-only Jake


----------



## heebs

JFingers said:


> I've been eyeballing a Rover Haven strap... They look awesome.
> 
> -only Jake


2 words: DO EET.

Myron is awesome to work with and he builds a great product that gets even better with use.


----------



## Chromejob

thach said:


> Camo-suede by Tonez via Fullers1845.
> Goldfinger DB5 by Hotwheels.


Just bought that? I saw that post and thought, hrm, that would look good on the 3-6-9 Nassau, or really good on the Graywater. Wear it well, sir.

My 1966 Corgi Toys DB5 says _Cheers, mate_.












gnome666 said:


> Feeling blue.....although I don't really like this strap. I wish I could find a dark navy RAF style NATO or dark horween strap. Any thoughts?


I know the feeling. Hrm. Don't know about dark navy, but Maratacs are nice. They have a lightweight model with DLC buckle, and a heavier 3-ring Zulu, both of which I'm quite happy with.

This is one of those Italian Phoenix straps, leftovers from a special contract.










Feeling blue here, too. On 30 days notice at my job, looking for another post in the company, or looking outside. Happy Christmas. At least I have some compensation for it, and during my 30 days I really don't have to do ANYthing but look around and network.


----------



## BSHt013

Chromejob said:


> Just bought that? I saw that post and thought, hrm, that would look good on the 3-6-9 Nassau, or really good on the Graywater. Wear it well, sir.
> 
> My 1966 Corgi Toys DB5 says _Cheers, mate_.


Thank you kind sir! Just received the suede band last night. It is super soft and comfortable.

I really like that Corgi DB5 a lot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gasspasser

Just got it a few days ago. Love it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plat0

Kingston again!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Well.... We're coming up soon to the shortest day of the year.... :think: Welcome......

Here's how 'bright' it was a little after 0900 here today... :roll:

Kingston 030 is on the wrist... b-)









I love the C3 and the gilt dial and hands! :-!









I never get tired of seeing how the gilt, the glossy dial, and the light play together..... 

-- Have a Great Day, today --

|>|>


----------



## gasspasser

369 again 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chritiand




----------



## 66Cooper

Kingston on my custom Camille Fourrnet


----------



## BSHt013

Headlight exposure.
View attachment 2364386

Fog light exposure. 
View attachment 2364402

Garage. 
View attachment 2364410


----------



## Chromejob

66Cooper said:


> Kingston on my custom Camille Fourrnet


Oh, that lovely strap....

Speaking of headlight exposures, another of my car models says, "Buongiorno."










Model of DB4 Zagato, btw.


----------



## Fullers1845

#151 on Kangaroo NATO today.


----------



## sennaster

Only one I've got


----------



## 2535.80

Crazy about this combo. Though I do wish I could find a bracelet for this HRV version.

I hope this post turns out OK. First time posting a pic w tapatalk.


----------



## 2535.80

horrij1 said:


> View attachment 2345946
> 
> 
> added a seafighter bracelet


Outstanding! Is that the HRV version? I'd love a bracelet for mine and if the Seafighter works I'm in.


----------



## T-Wan

Today I tried a 3 steps experience (_this addiction is really driving me a bit eccentric..._) :

- First, morning dress










- then later in the afternoon...










- ...and finally tonight.










I must confess I even hesitated wearing my seafighter while taking my shower before going out for dinner, but then I realized that from gently eccentric, it's slowly becoming nuts...









T.


----------



## T-Wan

66Cooper said:


> Kingston on my custom Camille Fourrnet


Wow, that's simply gorgeous on that strap ! 

T.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

T-Wan said:


> Today I tried a 3 steps experience (_this addiction is really driving me a bit eccentric..._) :
> 
> - First, morning dress.....
> 
> - then later in the afternoon.....
> 
> - ...and finally tonight.
> 
> I must confess I even hesitated wearing my seafighter while taking my shower before going out for dinner, but then I realized that from gently eccentric, it's slowly becoming nuts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....T.


 * Welcome......*  .... to my world... :-d

-- Great photos as always; Thanks! --

-- Best --


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Killing a little time today.... waiting....









Noticed how my new shoes sorta compare favorably with my favorite leather on the Paradive....









That was a happy accident! b-)









Love that simple, stark dial... and the bezel too...

Oops! Time to go..... :-d

-- My Best to All --

|>|>


----------



## gnome666

Found a darker blue









But nylon doesn't seem fancy-pants enough....onto a thick leather strap









Although metal bracelet is still probably my favorite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

T-Wan said:


> ... I must confess I even hesitated wearing my seafighter while taking my shower before going out for dinner, ..
> T.


N.B. Generally held true not to wear dive watches in the shower, unless IMHO it's a tepid one.










// Tapatalk for iOS //


----------



## T-Wan

Chromejob said:


> N.B. Generally held not to wear dive watches in the shower, unless IMHO it's a tepid one.


Well, I usually take cold showers for it brings many benefits - especially the last one...









T.


----------



## Chromejob

T-Wan said:


> Well, I usually take cold showers for it brings many benefits - especially the last one...
> T.


I've done that for years, something I learned from I. Fleming novels. In fact, need to get started on that straight away.

I'm a little skeptical of those benefits save for the last one, though....

*"... They were on the heavy side, but they worked. And at least you could see the time in the dark with those big phosphorus numerals." OHMSS, 1963*










// Tapatalk for iOS //http://chromejob.com/watchuseek/20141219-2655_nassau_corvusbond_db4_lume_1280.jpg


----------



## illumidata

TC!

Sent from behind the looking glass


----------



## T-Wan

T.


----------



## Fullers1845

illumidata said:


>


You put the "b" in "Subtle" with that shot, my friend. Very nice. b-)|>


----------



## gshock626

New shoes for the holidays. Olive Horween from Worn & Wound.


----------



## Fullers1845

^Been eyeing that strap myself. Looks great on the Nassau.

Can one have too much gilty pleasure during the Holidays? I think not...


----------



## gshock626

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Been eyeing that strap myself. Looks great on the Nassau.


Thanks. It's super comfy. Here's a buckle shot:


----------



## navyman

Beautiful picture Fullers1845.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Vantage

















(Two pictures..... Always better than One!)

--- My Best to All ---

|>|>


----------



## Fullers1845

Kingston on one of my favorite NATO's this morning.


----------



## T-Wan

Tried to catch some glimpse of gilt this morning...








T.


----------



## T-Wan

I also tried a black & white shot, but I don't know why there's still some color persistence...









T.


----------



## chritiand




----------



## 2535.80




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Paradive!









On a nice sunny morning that marks the day when:

1) It has not rained for several hours now; and

2) We are going to gain .3 seconds of daylight today!

Whoopee! |>|>


----------



## T-Wan

Last hours for gift wrapping - Happy Christmas eve everyone !









T.


----------



## raptus

Christmas eve is near, there's a goose roasting slowly, and almost all presents are wrapped and ready to go...

Really happy the Nassau 369 arrived just in time, last Friday. I'll try and write up my impressions and post them in the thread one of these days.


----------



## gnome666

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Paradive!
> 
> View attachment 2408753
> 
> 
> On a nice sunny morning that marks the day when:
> 
> 1) It has not rained for several hours now; and
> 
> 2) We are going to gain .3 seconds of daylight today!
> 
> Whoopee! |>|>


Oooooooo. DLC. Niiiiiiiice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chritiand

Joyeux Noël


----------



## gshock626




----------



## chritiand




----------



## Fullers1845

Happy Holidays MkII forum friends!


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## gnome666

thach said:


> View attachment 2420897


You guys are killing me with these kingston pics.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Well, that there is BEAUTY.


----------



## 2535.80




----------



## 66Cooper

Hope everyone is having a great holiday!!!


----------



## gasspasser

Nassau today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Wan

Happy Holidays !









T.


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## dr_sweatpants

Love the versatility of the silver triangle.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Wan

Red triangle and Holidays go really well together...









T.


----------



## sennaster

369 making its first outing on a Phoenix nato


----------



## Chromejob

Really enjoying mine on Maratac straps (plain, cloth keeper).









You've seen this strap on the Graywater ... goes well with the green Nomex winter flight jacket.

// Tapatalk for iOS //


----------



## horrij1

Lrrp on a grey and black zulu, on a grey and black cattledog.


----------



## Darwin

Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

"BC" Nassau


----------



## mephisto




----------



## TheMeasure

^^^ Mephisto..as always, great photo of the Capstone!


----------



## mephisto

Thanks but i must give credit to the watch!


----------



## 66Cooper

Yeah, that's a SICK shot!!!

Mine is one a braided customized NATO


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## T-Wan

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow !...









T.


----------



## Skyfire

In case you didn't know, the Paradive looks amazing on vintage leather.


----------



## T-Wan

These days I can't help but switching back and forth from one to the other... guys I think I really need a 3-6-9 Nassau !


















T.


----------



## 66Cooper

Well, it would be a great "go-between" for ya


----------



## Dragoon

Absolutely an incredible image of the Nassau. You imaging skills are impressive to say the least! Happy new Year!



T-Wan said:


> Red triangle and Holidays go really well together...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.


----------



## Dragoon

Going with the Stingray 60 today.....


----------



## White Tuna

Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## gnome666

Dragoon said:


> Going with the Stingray 60 today.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Nice. Whets the appetite for the rebirth of the Tornek-Rayville...Also, that's gotta be one of the most comfortable rubber straps I've ever worn.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnome666

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

After 6ish weeks wearing my new Bremont, I decided to switch it up a bit. Back to my old standby. It just wears so well, so perfect for my wrist size. Despite the Bremont being custom made for me and costing twice as much as my Kingston, #168 is still my favorite watch.










Blue skies and happy new year, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## White Tuna

JFingers said:


> After 6ish weeks wearing my new Bremont, I decided to switch it up a bit. Back to my old standby. It just wears so well, so perfect for my wrist size. Despite the Bremont being custom made for me and costing twice as much as my Kingston, #168 is still my favorite watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies and happy new year, y'all!
> -only Jake


I usually do not visit this thread and then go through like 20 pages in one sitting so I do not add likes for weeks sometimes.

But I would appreciate some pictures or a link to pictures of your Bremont. Bremont's are a watch I usually like when I see pics of them, but I do not know much about them.


----------



## Fullers1845

Happy New Year, MkII Mates!


----------



## Chromejob

White Tuna said:


> I usually do not visit this thread and then go through like 20 pages in one sitting so I do not add likes for weeks sometimes.
> 
> But I would appreciate some pictures or a link to pictures of your Bremont. Bremont's are a watch I usually like when I see pics of them, but I do not know much about them.


Just click his avatar to view his profile. Then click "view posts."


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## sennaster

Cheers!


----------



## T-Wan

Happy New Year !!








T.


----------



## gnome666

Happy new year!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chritiand

Bonne année !


----------



## cpotters

along with a Bottle I just cracked open


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: Well Now.... Almost 17 hours into 2015....

Happy New Year to All here!









(....Better late than never......) ;-)

--- My Best to All ---


----------



## TheMeasure

"BC" Nassau bringing in the New Year..


----------



## White Tuna

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: Well Now.... Almost 17 hours into 2015....
> 
> Happy New Year to All here!
> 
> View attachment 2484722
> 
> 
> (....Better late than never......) ;-)
> 
> --- My Best to All ---


Great picture OmegaCosmicMan. I thought you were hibernating. I expected to hear from you shortly after reports of watch packaging carcasses being found in the spring.

Happy New Year!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Happy Friday! to Everyone!

You can see it is pretty gloomy here today....But....









It is NOT raining! Or Snowing! Cr-a-z-y Weather for this part of the world; this time of year.

I Hope it is Fine where You are...

--- Have a Great Weekend ---

|>|>


----------



## gnome666

The one that started all the insanity









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

#151 on The Classic Vintage Handsewn Waxed Leather Ecru-stitch from BandRbands.com.


----------



## TheDude

Vantage today.










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## White Tuna




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Kingston #048....









For part of the day.... ;-)

--- My Best to All ---

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

-- @WhiteTuna

Quite a bit more 'touch' than my old fave... (Mssrs. Holland & Holland's .375 Magnum)

:think: .... But not as much 'reach out'.... ;-)

--- Best ---


----------



## andygray8




----------



## JFingers

Back to work...










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Hendu615




----------



## Darwin




----------



## Elf1962

Poolside with the Nassau....it was over 80 degrees in So.Cal today


----------



## 2535.80




----------



## Skaface199

Just picked this up from a fellow member - I'm really enjoying it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Wan

Today back to black & white... and red.








T.


----------



## gnome666

thach said:


> View attachment 2524450


these Kingston's pics are making me jealous. I want one!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71

I only have one....


----------



## BSHt013

One is all you need Harry. "Want" is a different story.  


gnome666 said:


> these Kingston's pics are making me jealous. I want one!


Here's an unattractive photo of one. Hope that helps.


----------



## T-Wan

"_There"s a lady who's sure all that glitters is gold, and she's buying a Sub... 
Way to Heaven._"









T.


----------



## Chromejob

I just keep wearing these two. With the Kingston coming in like "this week's Special Guest Star."



















// Tapatalk on Nexus 7 //


----------



## JFingers

Since my Vantage is the watch in my rotation that gets the least wrist time, I occasionally have the thought that maybe I'll sell it and put the money towards a Speedy Pro. Then I wind it up and wear it and immediately banish the thought. What a great, clean, simple, perfectly sized watch.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## gnome666

Hectic morning, so I ran rushing out of the house late and am wearing this one. I feel naked.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## White Tuna

gnome666 said:


> Hectic morning, so I ran rushing out of the house late and am wearing this one. I feel naked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Luckily for you modern medicine has a remedy for your disorder:


----------



## chritiand




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Changing it up a bit..... Kingston 264 is out.... ;-)









It is dark and rainy....this stuff.... :roll:









--- My Best to All ---

|>|>


----------



## T-Wan

I plead "gilty"...









T.


----------



## gnome666

Overcompensating for my barren wrist all day today with a little 3-6-9 wrist orgy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## occasionalnomad

new nassau on a hodinkee strap.


----------



## Yellowdrive

Fighting the cold weather in DC today. Thinking warm thoughts about my GMT on order...


----------



## gnome666

Put the 369 on Hadley Roma bracelet (OG Nassau endlinks). Bracelet links are nice and fit a treat with the solid endlinks but.....sweet merciful christ is that clasp the most atrocious thing I've ever had to deal with. Worse than the worst cheap 10 cent watch I ever came across. I spent a good twenty minutes going at it with pliers just to get it to a point where I could open and close it without making my fingers bleed.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lipjin

I have my new to me kingston on today!









I post on Instagram often, anyone there? Horolj_


----------



## Fullers1845

@gnome666: I swapped mine out for my MkII Kingston clasp.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

This one had a turn today....









Sorry....Can't pass up a 'lume shot' 









I love that 'light-saber' of a second hand....








--- Best ---

|>|>


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## JFingers

+1 second over 60 hours of wear. This is my most accurate mechanical watch. It was serviced about a year ago at MWWC, who obviously did a great job.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## gnome666

thach said:


> View attachment 2564330
> 
> View attachment 2564338


Best config IMHO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnome666

I'm feelin the same vibe as OCM today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnome666

Fullers1845 said:


> @gnome666: I swapped mine out for my MkII Kingston clasp.


I remember that post a ways back. I'm not sure I would know how to do it. It looks like there's a permanent rivet there?

Edit: I searched back and found all the threads talking about Kingston/Nassau bracelet issues/oyster combo. Didn't come across your post about the clasp swap with the Hadley Roma. I do remember it somewher though.

Edit 2: I'm stoopid. Found it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

gnome666 said:


> Best config IMHO.


Agreed!

I'll be wearing my Bond Bezel, Gilt, BGW9 on black Tonez leather to my sister's rehearsal dinner and wedding this weekend...


----------



## TheGanzman

Another day at the office - my favorite watch and my favorite shirt:


----------



## Thieuster

This one today!


----------



## gnome666

Thieuster said:


> This one today!
> 
> View attachment 2568962












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Google's Camera app has a new special effect. Don't know how to get it, but....










// Tapatalk on iPad - Misspelling courtesy of Logitech BT kybd //


----------



## bbuzby

New to me LRRP


----------



## Banko

It's been a while since I last posted here. But the vantage made it back on my minimal strap and onto my wrist.

Have a great Saturday guys.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

gnome666 said:


> these Kingston's pics are making me jealous. I want one!


Bringing this oldie but goodie back for you buddy.


----------



## gnome666

thach said:


> Bringing this oldie but goodie back for you buddy.
> View attachment 2572642


Amazing pic, as always. My sh*tty iPhone pics are no match. 
RedT Nassau on a hodinkee leather I picked up used recently. Nice leather, but I wish the spring bar holes in the strap were a little bit lower down so it didn't look like such a big gap between the strap and the case.









I hate that gap where u can see the wrist below.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

gnome666 said:


> Amazing pic, as always. My sh*tty iPhone pics are no match.


Actually, if I may share a not-so-secret, it was taken with my iPhone5. Dark room before night night crash, iPad screen was leaned up against the Kingston for lighting. That's it. Try it sometime if you'd like.


----------



## gasspasser

369 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnome666

thach said:


> leaned up against the Kingston for lighting. That's it. Try it sometime if you'd like.


Sounds good.....all I'm missing is a kingston.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Going green today....



















Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

gnome666 said:


> Sounds good.....all I'm missing is a kingston.....


Touché


----------



## ezekiel33




----------



## Fullers1845

gnome666 said:


> I hate that gap where u can see the wrist below.


Better send that strap on to me then. I'm always happy to help out a fellow WIS... ;-)


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## TheMeasure

Haven't been able to take this one off..I've figured out the best resting positions to offset the gain or loss during normal wear and in 39 days it's only 8 seconds ahead of the atomic clock..just lovin it :-!


----------



## elbilo

A day late, but wore the 369 for what turned out to be a nail-biter of a game!









Eric


----------



## Chromejob

Blue and greeen....










// Tapatalk on iPad - Misspelling courtesy of Logitech BT kybd //


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

....The Burd is the Word....

Oh, The Vantage today....and most of yesterday too.... 









And looking forward....This year, I think....Again.... 









The road to the Superbowl goes through Seattle again.

Next weekend, I'll get to see my second-favorite team (The Pack) battle the birds in Seattle.

And then maybe Seattle plays (their ancient rival from the old AFC days) the Pats for the Glory of the Championship Ring?

Ah, I dream again..... b-)

;-) (Or maybe NOT). Ha ha ha :-d:-d

--- Best ---


----------



## raptus

My 369 Nassau on a brand new black RAF strap from Phoenix Straps in the UK.

As an aside, this is the first watch I've owned that my special lady actively compliments.


----------



## autofiend

Paradive on a DaLuca leather Nato. Really nice strap and worth the price IMO.


----------



## chritiand




----------



## TheGanzman

Paradive today, with my SECOND favorite (tattered) shirt; I got the notion yesterday to put my Paradive on an old titanium bracelet. Can't decide if the bracelet will "win out" over my usual British Grey 3-ring Zulu, but I likes it for now!


----------



## White Tuna

BAD PIC CROSS POST!


----------



## T-Wan

The more I see 3-6-9 Nassaus, the more I want one !... Till I find one, I'm glad I can wear my beloved Vantage.


















T.


----------



## andygray8

this today. forgive the awful photo


----------



## thejollywatcher

andygray8 said:


> this today. forgive the awful photo


I've come to realize that the Kingston is a most forgiving watch......it makes any "awful photo" look good ;-)


----------



## sennaster

369 and flannel


----------



## harrym71

I should log off while at the office, it's distracting.


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Stingray.....









on B and R Bands 'Stingray'

















--- Best ---


----------



## Chromejob

End of a very long year. Turning in my laptop tomorrow....










// Tapatalk on iPad - Misspelling courtesy of Logitech BT kybd //


----------



## Skyfire

Stingray


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Right Now?









For the 'time being' -- Anyway.... ;-)

-- My Best to All --


----------



## WarEagle007

Nassau in a dark London speakeasy.


----------



## 2535.80




----------



## Chromejob

Launch the CAP. 10 yrs ago yesterday.










// Tapatalk on iPad - Misspelling courtesy of Logitech BT kybd //


----------



## Fullers1845

^BSG. One of the best shows *ever*. So say we all!


----------



## 2535.80

The beautiful Paradive.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Who is the king of your satellite castle?










Last night at the Paramount Theatre for Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds.

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## BSHt013

Not pure uncut MKII, but I still love it as if one of my own.


----------



## TheDude

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Right Now?
> 
> View attachment 2640786
> 
> 
> For the 'time being' -- Anyway.... ;-)
> 
> -- My Best to All --


I was wearing this briefly a couple of hours ago. Was at my buddy's house, the Vietnam era Navy Seal. This was one of his issued watches - a Benrus. I had seen pictures of it but today was the first time I handled it and tried it on. Super cool.










Then he went in the other room and grabbed some props for a photo - his Ka-bar knife and his hat.










I'm encouraging him to get it put back in working order and to wear it.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

New Shoes!

















Camille Fournet dark brown alligator. b-)


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## gnome666

cybercat said:


> New Shoes!
> 
> View attachment 2654730
> 
> 
> View attachment 2654754
> 
> 
> Camille Fournet dark brown alligator. b-)


Newman! I'm going to post this long overdue meme everytime anyone rubs their beautiful Kingston's in my face. Or at least until OCM sells me one of his 26 Kingston's 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elbilo

gnome666 said:


> Newman! I'm going to post this long overdue meme everytime anyone rubs their beautiful Kingston's in my face. Or at least until OCM sells me one of his 26 Kingston's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's tax season, so maybe you can convince him to donate one to you and he can write it off!


----------



## Chromejob

gnome666 said:


> Newman! I'm going to post this long overdue meme everytime anyone rubs their beautiful Kingston's in my face. Or at least until OCM sells me one of his 26 Kingston's


Please do not.  The thread is for pics of our watches, not meme ha-ha-ha clones. A little thread drift is to be expected, but not hijacking for meme silliness, particularly spammy style.

I apologize if you're just joking, and not planning to do so.

// Tapatalk on iPad - Misspelling courtesy of Logitech BT kybd //


----------



## gnome666

Chromejob said:


> Please do not.  The thread is for pics of our watches, not meme ha-ha-ha clones. A little thread drift is to be expected, but not hijacking for meme silliness, particularly spammy style.
> 
> I apologize if you're just joking, and not planning to do so.
> 
> // Tapatalk on iPad - Misspelling courtesy of Logitech BT kybd //


I am of course kidding. I think people are getting a tad too serious here. Just trying to lighten things up. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tako_watch

This one tonight once I finish cooking









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71

Relaxing last night, enjoying some quiet time and a dram of Lagavulin.

hmm.... sorry for the large pic. How do I make them smaller?


----------



## Fullers1845

^Nice watch, Harry! But I'll pass on the dram of peat moss... Slainte!


----------



## Chromejob

harrym71 said:


> hmm.... sorry for the large pic. How do I make them smaller?


If you're not able to resize the image on your own, upload to Imgur. They provide BBcode (the code used by this forum) to share in any size you prefer, e.g. small, large, etc. Other sites (Flickr, Photobucket) do as well.

// Tapatalk on iPad Mini - Misspelling courtesy of Logitech folio kybd //


----------



## harrym71

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Nice watch, Harry! But I'll pass on the dram of peat moss... Slainte!


Boo 

I admit, it's an acquired taste, not for everyone.


----------



## WarEagle007

harrym71 said:


> Relaxing last night, enjoying some quiet time and a dram of Lagavulin.
> 
> hmm.... sorry for the large pic. How do I make them smaller?
> 
> View attachment 2664090


Ooooh yes! What a combo. Love the 16 Distillers Edition!


----------



## BSHt013

I'm wearing this today. For reals. But I took it off to pose it with a gift I received from MKII aficionado "*****". Thank you so much Mr. *****. I'm lucky to have made your acquaintance. You are one of the coolest WIS ever. 
It's a beautiful and substantial Karas Kustoms Bolt brass.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Today.....for a time.... This.......









--- My Best to All ---


----------



## JFingers

Supposed to fly today, didn't happen... At least I've got the best watch for it!










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## sennaster

Bond, James Bond


----------



## Yellowdrive

Love that combo, thach. Here's my version in steel; a Nassau and a Maxmadco


----------



## TheDude

I just got this "Milanese loop" for my Samsung Galaxy Gear Live. It's 22mm and might be nice on the bigger MkII watches. Only $12 on Amazon and very secure and comfortable. Stainless steel mesh.



















Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## gnome666

The one that started it all for me









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

My Maxmadco goes with me everywhere. I thank this forum for that pen, my iron ranger boots and, most importantly, this watch.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## gnome666

Two days in a row! Btw, what's up with the lack of Fulcrum love 'round here!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Ahh, Skilcraft writing instruments. Cheap but functional, ubiquitous.

I'll play the game -- Maratac brass precision screwdriver. Almost long enough to double as a kubachon. Been buying some suit jackets and dress shirts for all the interviews. Superb Egyptian cotton dress shirts at Costco, and found this rayon linen Calvin Klein jacket at Nordstrom Rack for $80. Style that barely compares to the Kingston.


----------



## heebs

Trading the fluorescent lit hell of my office for the warm coziness of home with some relaxing kitchen therapy and a few of my favourite tools: Japanese steel, Swiss watch with American parts, and beer from close to my hometown.


----------



## Chromejob

Sushi time?


----------



## TheMeasure

Bringing the Vantage out for some quality wrist time


----------



## gwold

gnome666 said:


> Btw, what's up with the lack of Fulcrum love 'round here


Since you asked ...


----------



## gnome666

gwold said:


> Since you asked ...


Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Wan

Today's gonna be cold but shiny. b-)








T.


----------



## Thieuster

Snow and black ice on the ground, one of my kids with flu... With my wife away in Switzerland, we had plans to visit the Historical Maritime Museum in Amsterdam (an on the way back, a detour to pick up a new spar for the dinghy). But it's gonna be a lazy day inside the house. Waffles and pancakes for the boys earlier today, home made pizza for dinner tonight. It's turning into a man cave here! ;-)

Although not in a different time zone this time, the LRRP is always a watch for this sort of occasions!

Have a great weekend!

Menno


----------



## heebs

Chromejob said:


> Sushi time?


No sushi. Just a simple stir fry.

Casual Saturday with this one









Probably switching to my nassau later this evening.


----------



## chritiand




----------



## TheMeasure

some fun, easy reading..


----------



## Chromejob

One of the better ones IMHO.

Been hunting for some interview ready clothes, found some excellent shirts.










// Tapatalk on iPad Mini - Misspelling courtesy of Logitech folio kybd //


----------



## fmadrid




----------



## JFingers

Spot on time after 24 hours. On a kangaroo leather nato.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## ezekiel33




----------



## BSHt013




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

This has the duty today.....









:-( For the first time in two-and-a-half months......

I had to do a minor amount of snow-shoveling today.... :-|

:think: Nothing compared to what you folks in the North-East Lower '48 are facing though.....

--- Best Wishes ---


----------



## ezekiel33

Ok time for the Paradive get a good work out.

Digging out...................


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## Kasamene




----------



## sarasate




----------



## horrij1

MKII LRRP visiting the Cafe Du Monde in New Orleans


----------



## TheMeasure

MKII and Beignets!! Right on 



horrij1 said:


> MKII LRRP visiting the Cafe Du Monde in New Orleans


----------



## BSHt013

I'm utilizing the "wear-one-stare-at-another" methodology.


----------



## cpotters




----------



## sennaster

Headed to the local meat market for some super bowl chicken wings


----------



## chritiand




----------



## Darwin

cpotters said:


> View attachment 2797490


Holy smokes! How big is your wrist? That LRRP looks like a boy's watch. Or is it just the angle?


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

My constant companion......Lately.... (Always)









Grey, cold, wet, windy outside.... :-|

 Inside, Neal Schon on the HMPC, Great Coffee and a reliable timepiece for me....

--- Life is Good ---

|>|>


----------



## Chromejob

Job hunt continues.... Morning meeting with an account manager, great talk.










// Tapatalk on iPad Mini - Misspelling courtesy of Logitech folio kybd //


----------



## gnome666

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

gnome666 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got that one??!!?? I had that one briefly in my rotation and always wondered where it ended up!


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## gnome666

***** said:


> You got that one??!!?? I had that one briefly in my rotation and always wondered where it ended up!


I guess so.....I'll take any other orphans you're willing to sell too 

This was part of a series of impulsive spending sprees last year. I went through a pretty long time when I let a bunch of nice pieces slip through my fingers and decided that, if I could afford it, I would t hesitate at pulling the trigger in the future.

The only thing left now is a bond bezel kingston.......


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezekiel33

Im not but I'm in the market for a nassau. The hunt begins.


----------



## gnome666

ezekiel33 said:


> Im not but I'm in the market for a nassau. The hunt begins.


I've seen a few pop up in the sales forums lately...happy hunting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

^There's one there now for a great price. This is on my wrist today.


----------



## ezekiel33

My bright and morning Star!


----------



## gasspasser

on Hirsch military canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71

New shoes from Martu strap all the way from South America. Not bad for the money.


----------



## Fullers1845

Black Maratac today.


----------



## cybercat

.
Kingston #25....









....on new 'Art Deco 1' strap, just arrived from Peter Gunny.


----------



## TheGanzman

cybercat said:


> .
> Kingston #25....
> 
> View attachment 2839714
> 
> 
> ....on new 'Art Deco 1' strap, just arrived from Peter Gunny.
> 
> View attachment 2839730


Can I "Like" this one TWICE?!


----------



## Chromejob

TheGanzman said:


> Can I "Like" this one TWICE?!


By quoting it, I think you did.


----------



## Elf1962

Nassau working in the vineyard


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Graywater..... b-)









On Di Modell 'Pilot' strap...somewhat modified...









With a bead-blasted Hadley Roma butterfly deployant clasp...

This is supposed to be a black strap, but you can see it looks like a 'dark-coffee' color in the light....









Enjoy those MKII's Men! Keep posting......

|>|>


----------



## gnome666

Slipped on the rubber MKII strap that came along with it last night. Although it is STILL the most comfy rubber strap I've worn, this guy still looks best on it's bracelet IMO. Will be going back on tonight when I get home.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

XOXOXO


----------



## chritiand




----------



## Chromejob

thach said:


> XOXOXO
> View attachment 2849330


What's the story behind this beauty?

// Tapatalk on iPad Mini - Misspelling courtesy of Logitech folio kybd //


----------



## gnome666

Chromejob said:


> What's the story behind this beauty?
> 
> // Tapatalk on iPad Mini - Misspelling courtesy of Logitech folio kybd //


The story is that Thach invaded my dreams and snatched the Moby Dick of MKII dials from my fantasy watch build, and left me a shell of the man I used to be.

(Hopefully you guys can pick up on sarcasm....I've got nothing but love for him)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

Chromejob said:


> What's the story behind this beauty?


In addition to the true story cited by Monsieur gnome666 - it's another of my mad-hatter ideas dreamt up and then made possible by my WIS correspondent "*****". I owe both of my MKII mods to him. 
It is a WilsonWatchWorks base vintage 200m diver with ETA 2824. Dial was a Vantage fitting spare, I believe. Hour/minute hands are W3 oem and red-tipped seconds hand from a Hamilton.


----------



## Chromejob

thach said:


> In addition to Monsieur gnome666 true story - it's another of my mad-hatter ideas dreamt up and then made possible by my WIS correspondent "*****". I owe both of my mods to him.
> It is a WilsonWatchWorks base vintage 200m diver with ETA 2824. Dial was a Vantage fitting spare, I believe. Hour/minute hands are W3 oem and red-tipped seconds hand from a Hamilton.


Wow. And the results are ... amazing. A truly lovely result.

Continuing my job hunt, dressed a little nicer today so brought out the Kingston (still on Hirsch Lord, all-leather deployant clasp).

To salute those of you experiencing that snow storm's dividends, my Kingston gives you a little snowman. (I love telling people about this attention to detail in the Kingston and Nassau designs, almost always gets nods of admiration.)


----------



## BSHt013

Chromejob said:


> Wow. And the results are ... amazing. A truly lovely result.


Thank you kind sir, and nothing but the best wishes on your search for the next company and the rest of 2015.


----------



## BSHt013

Yeah, I'm going to bump the threads that are actually fun to look at. Yes, one photo is upside down.


----------



## Elf1962

How do I persuade to build one for me?


----------



## TheMeasure

Very nice build, it looks great!! Always thought that dial in the Vantage was one of the best looking MKIIs. |>


thach said:


> ..going to bump the threads that are actually fun to look at..


Brought out some brighter colors for the Spring like weather we're getting this week..


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

"Product Testing Day" -- Here is another rubber strap option I recently tried out..... 









It is a Bonetto Cinturini double-sided strap...textured with a 'diamond grip' pattern on one side; smooth on the other.
It can be flipped over, inside out for a different appearance or feel. Supplied with a sturdy stainless deployant clasp.









I bought it mostly because it is longer than the very nice strap that is supplied from MKII, which is a little too short for me.
This one looks good, seems very sturdy, yet very flexible, and has great 'traction' on the skin, so the watch doesn't slip around.
And it has that unmistakeable vanilla scent too. You can even smell it in the rain.... :roll:









That's the report from here today. Hope your day is a Good One.... 

--- Best ---


----------



## gnome666

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> "Product Testing Day" -- Here is another rubber strap option I recently tried out.....
> 
> View attachment 2857889
> 
> 
> It is a Bonetto Cinturini double-sided strap...textured with a 'diamond grip' pattern on one side; smooth on the other.
> It can be flipped over, inside out for a different appearance or feel. Supplied with a sturdy stainless deployant clasp.
> 
> View attachment 2857897
> 
> 
> I bought it mostly because it is longer than the very nice strap that is supplied from MKII, which is a little too short for me.
> This one looks good, seems very sturdy, yet very flexible, and has great 'traction' on the skin, so the watch doesn't slip around.
> And it has that unmistakeable vanilla scent too. You can even smell it in the rain.... :roll:
> 
> View attachment 2857905
> 
> 
> That's the report from here today. Hope your day is a Good One....
> 
> --- Best ---


The rubber looks good on your wrist. I'm just starting to realize that I think I don't prefer it on my own wrist because I have some weak skinny wrists (in usually end up using the very last (smallest) tang opening on almost any strap I get. As a result, especially with a bigger watch like the graywater, the strap sort of "disappears" under the wrist in a way, and you lose any sense that you even have a strap on when you look straight at it. For example







and it's not even that big of a watch. I need to fatten up my wrists.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

TheMeasure said:


> Very nice build, it looks great!! Always thought that dial in the Vantage was one of the best looking MKIIs. |>


Thank you, appreciate that. I had at least a few minutes of hesitation deciding between putting that dial into a WilsonWatchWorks vintage diver or actually having my Vantage makeover. That particular Vantage is still somewhat of a dream of mine. My Watchrecon is set for one thing: Vantage. I just know I'll probably be looking for it until I'm no longer able to. 
For now, I console myself with these:


----------



## 2535.80




----------



## gnome666

thach said:


> Thank you, appreciate that. I had at least a few minutes of hesitation deciding between putting that dial into a WilsonWatchWorks vintage diver or actually having my Vantage makeover. That particular Vantage is still somewhat of a dream of mine. My Watchrecon is set for one thing: Vantage. I just know I'll probably be looking for it until I'm no longer able to.
> For now, I console myself with these:
> View attachment 2865049


Isn't that a vantage on the red stripe NATO?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

gnome666 said:


> Isn't that a vantage on the red stripe NATO?


It is. That's the Vantage I almost stuck the unicorn dial into.


----------



## heebs

thach said:


> It is. That's the Vantage I almost stuck the unicorn dial into.


If you do find your unicorn Vantage out there, I call dibs on your 1610 Vantage!


----------



## BSHt013

Kingston love for this Friday's eve:


----------



## gnome666

thach said:


> It is. That's the Vantage I almost stuck the unicorn dial into.


Oh, I see. You want a vantage ON TOP of the one you have. Just don't fly to close to the sun young Icarus.....or is it more Sisyphus for is MKII fans?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

gnome666 said:


> Oh, I see. You want a vantage ON TOP of the one you have. Just don't fly to close to the sun young Icarus.....or is it more Sisyphus for is MKII fans?


That's correct. 
And I agree.


----------



## BSHt013

However, still WANTED:


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: Only one MKII has a lume signature like this one..... b-)









Tracking three time zones....
Gettin' to be a regular wear...









And that bold, light-saber of a second hand...... like the sweep on an old radar scope... :-!









Enjoying the Graywater today.... Probably tomorrow too.

--- My Best to All ---


----------



## gnome666

GRAYwater, GREY strap? Yea or nea?


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Yeah! So say we all!


----------



## BSHt013

Illegitimate stepchildren:


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Well, It happened that the Vantage spent a good amount of my day with me today.... ;-)









:-s Coincidence?
:think: I think not.
b-) Classic.-

:-!

-- My Best to All --


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## Chromejob

Waiting to gas up @Costco. Another Friday, more meetings. In-person, 3 more on the phone.

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Persyce

One of my favorite timepieces! Excited for the key west!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

@Chromejob: Good luck with the job search! Have you applied yet for Her Majesty's Secret Service? Your arm definitely looks the part. ;-)


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## BSHt013




----------



## harrym71

What bracelet is that 3-6-9 on?


----------



## Time Collector

Ran some errands with this , in the AM


----------



## gnome666

This one today


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## Fullers1845

^A fine pair to be sure, Thach!


----------



## sennaster

Trying a perlon strap for the first time. Is this the new nato?


----------



## gnome666

sennaster said:


> Trying a perlon strap for the first time. Is this the new nato?
> 
> View attachment 2917266


That's lookin pretty sweet. Blue perlon? Where from might I ask?

Back on the Nassau horse for me today as well









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sennaster

12.50 cheapie from eBay.

Color is supposed to be "blue grey"

Strap is very comfortable. The buckle seems to be made from something slightly thicker than tin foil, but I wasn't expecting a lot. I just wasn't ready to throw down for one of better ones ( ie: Eulit: https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/perlon-1117402-3.html#post8814626 ) . I definitely like that you can get the size exactly right .. I always feel like I'm in between holes or links


----------



## gnome666

sennaster said:


> 12.50 cheapie from eBay.
> 
> Color is supposed to be "blue grey"
> 
> Strap is very comfortable. The buckle seems to be made from something slightly thicker than tin foil, but I wasn't expecting a lot. I just wasn't ready to throw down for one of better ones ( ie: Eulit: https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/perlon-1117402-3.html#post8814626 ) . I definitely like that you can get the size exactly right .. I always feel like I'm in between holes or links
> 
> View attachment 2917658


Nice. Will have to check it out. I'm always on the lookout for blue straps where the color isn't neon bright blue. Still searching for a blue horween or other leather strap.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## gnome666

Killing time



























Fun with filters

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

Wore this one at the office all day: 









Switched to this one when I got home:


----------



## Fullers1845

This combo for me today.










Inspired by this photo I saw on Jake's Rolex Blog a few years back... Gilt Ref. 5512 Submariner.


----------



## harrym71

Both good looking watches.


----------



## BSHt013

Cross-post:


----------



## gnome666

thach said:


> Cross-post:
> View attachment 2924058
> 
> View attachment 2924066


Seriously, I'm runnin' out of thumbs over here to sufficiently "thumbs up" this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnome666

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

Giving the W3 a break:


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

I am wearing this MkII mod loaner from thach today. Super nice (the guy and the watch)!


----------



## chritiand

Ski time


----------



## heebs

chritiand said:


> Ski time


I really enjoy seeing pics of MkII in action. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JFingers

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## WarEagle007

MKII and Mustang, a perfect match. Plus, bonus points for driving a LHD car in a RHD world!


----------



## chritiand




----------



## heebs




----------



## sarasate




----------



## Darwin




----------



## chritiand




----------



## gwold




----------



## cybercat

.
My only MK II, ...Kingston #25. 










The colours in the background are lanterns & decorations for Chinese New Year, in the park downstairs between my building & the sea.


----------



## Fullers1845

^Beautiful Kingston. One is all you need...


----------



## cybercat

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Beautiful Kingston. One is all you need...


Yes, agreed Fullers1845 - but I have a confession to make:
I have another Kingston, though it's not a MK II....

















Rather well-worn and somewhat older than the MK II, ...& many forum members I'd think.


----------



## occasionalnomad

Nassau on MKII rubber strap


----------



## chritiand




----------



## sschum

occasionalnomad said:


> Nassau on MKII rubber strap
> 
> View attachment 3030810
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031898


This is the first time I have seen this combination. Nice!


----------



## dwg

occasionalnomad said:


> Nassau on MKII rubber strap
> 
> View attachment 3031898


could you please share some more pictures? I always thought that strap looks great, but I never saw it on nassau or kingston.


----------



## sennaster

Back to the bracelet, back to the flannel


----------



## sennaster

Another snow day in the south


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

The PVD hardware on the Desert Dweller is my favorite strap for the GW










Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Couldn't ask for a better day to fly (or drive). Blue skies, y'all!

-only Jake


----------



## gnome666

JFingers said:


> Couldn't ask for a better day to fly (or drive). Blue skies, y'all!
> 
> -only Jake


Are you for reelz a U2 pilot? That would be pretty amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVNE

Kingston today.


----------



## Fullers1845

^Ace! When did that happen?


----------



## Chromejob

sennaster said:


> Another snow day in the south ]


Big time, here in Raleigh Durham. And the last storms stuff was still around. Yeesh.


























// Tapatalk on iPad Mini - Misspelling courtesy of Logitech folio kybd //


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowdrive

Sometimes the light in the bathroom is just right...


----------



## DVNE

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Ace! When did that happen?


Just yesterday


----------



## harrym71

New strap for the Nassau...... Myron over at RoverHaven really makes nice straps.


----------



## Fullers1845

DVNE said:


> Just yesterday


Congratulations, man! The Kingston is such a nice watch.

Now, get busy and post more pics! (Both here and on the BSHT.)


----------



## Elf1962

Is that your ride?


----------



## gnome666

DVNE said:


> View attachment 3095194
> 
> 
> Kingston today.


I'm always one step behind that devious Thach. First, the unicorn 369 dial slips through my fingers and ends up in his W3. Now, he sets his kingston free and it just escapes my grasps. Oh ye vengeful gods! How have I besmirched you!!!!??

Kidding of course. Glad it ended up on a good wrist. My search continues!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnome666

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVNE

Nassau today...

(This is the steadiest camera phone picture I can shoot after 2 cups of Philz...)


----------



## BSHt013

W3MKII (day-time lume shots courtesy of California sunshine)
View attachment 3120514

View attachment 3120522

View attachment 3120530

View attachment 3120538


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: --- Back where it all began....a little over 61 years ago --- 









Gray jacket on a gray day - (or evening that is). MKII Graywater.

:think: (We gained around 1 hour and 16 minutes of daylight since we left....) :-!

On the wrist (almost continuously) since 11 February.

:think: It gained a few (2-3) seconds over the past 16 or so days....

The Ultimate Travel and Adventure watch?

More Later.

--- Best ---

|>|>


----------



## Kasamene

Paradive for today...









And another picture, from previous year.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

'Traditional' today....









Kingston L34-260/300 on leather Nato....

-- My Best to All --

|>|>


----------



## Thieuster

This! I haven't worn this in ages, tbh...

Menno


----------



## gnome666

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> 'Traditional' today....
> 
> View attachment 3158714
> 
> 
> Kingston L34-260/300 on leather Nato....
> 
> -- My Best to All --
> 
> |>|>


Clearly, the best config OCM...
On my wrist today; trying to get used to the leather strap. Always looks good to me in pictures on other peoples' wrists, but always looked funny in person on my wrist









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman

Paradive No-Date, on my newly-acquired EULIT Air Look Nylon Mesh Strap - Uber Comfortable!


----------



## Fullers1845

gnome666 said:


> Clearly, the best config OCM...
> On my wrist today; trying to get used to the leather strap. Always looks good to me in pictures on other peoples' wrists, but always looked funny in person on my wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great on you from this angle, Gnomie.



TheGanzman said:


> Paradive No-Date, on my newly-acquired EULIT Air Look Nylon Mesh Strap - Uber Comfortable!


Ah yes, EULIT. The Fishnet Stockings of the watch world. Nice!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Starting things off today with my 'Constant Companion' lately -- ;-)









Featuring a rugged bezel design that is easily read-able by aged eyes in changing daylight --

Tracking time in 3 zones, double-sided rubber strap...

with the rugged 'Graywater'.

My Favorite MKII?

-- Best --

|>|>


----------



## TheGanzman

CORRECTION! Thanks, FedEx! Sorry for the substandard photo quality - I'm still shaking w/excitement...


----------



## JFingers

Tough week = go-to watch.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## TheGanzman

JFingers said:


> Tough week = go-to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


My "bubble" is bigger than yours...


----------



## chritiand




----------



## cybercat

'
Drizzly, misty, grey day down on the waterfront today,









- but there's usually good food & hospitality here...









'


----------



## gnome666

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVNE




----------



## 66Cooper

MORE MORE MORE!!


----------



## BSHt013

66Cooper said:


> MORE MORE MORE!!


----------



## thejollywatcher

My G-R-A-I-L !!!

Wish you were selling this one instead......;-)



gnome666 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowdrive

Snow-day-dreaming...


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## BSHt013




----------



## heebs

Got out for a nice walk this morning with the pup (not mine, pet sitting for a few days). Enjoyed a nice frosty morning, sunrise, and a great view of the city.







We were greeted with welcome home kisses from the little one when we got back too.


----------



## bbuzby




----------



## DVNE

Today's wrist piece.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Hello All - The Graywater has been on the wrist daily for almost a month now....

(Well - At least a good part of each day....If not the whole day...) ;-)















One attention-grabbing feature... That Blue Lume...
















--- Ready for the next week :-s---

Hope You All have a Good One!

|>|>


----------



## OkiFrog

New leather NATO for the MKII Nassau.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## Chromejob

It's a THUNDERBALL kind of day. [Nassau vice Kingston]









Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71

Back from vacation and just had to get this baby on.


----------



## TheGanzman

Kingston all morning, LRRP for cocktail hour through bedtime:


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## chritiand

Sunny afternoon


----------



## TheGanzman

chritiand said:


> Sunny afternoon


I'll "see" your red-triangle Nassau/blue sweater, and "raise" you a red-triangle Kingston/blue shirt...


----------



## chritiand

TheGanzman said:


> I'll "see" your red-triangle Nassau/blue sweater, and "raise" you a red-triangle Kingston/blue shirt...


Great relume job on your Kingston


----------



## sennaster

A lot of late nights with the Nassau since last Wednesday. Really appreciating the lume these nights


----------



## Chromejob

sennaster said:


> A lot of late nights with the Nassau since last Wednesday. Really appreciating the lume these nights


Um... Congrats?!


----------



## Thieuster

^^^ this ^^^ Rather an undestated way of telling us about your newly born! Like the Patek commercial: you don't own the MKII, you're only look after it for your kids.

Menno


----------



## heebs

sennaster said:


> A lot of late nights with the Nassau since last Wednesday. Really appreciating the lume these nights


Congrats! I'll be in the same boat soon. Our due date is coming up in a couple weeks.


----------



## sennaster

Thieuster said:


> ^^^ this ^^^ Rather an undestated way of telling us about your newly born! Like the Patek commercial: you don't own the MKII, you're only look after it for your kids.
> 
> Menno


thanks guys, he said something about needing a blackwater type-1 and kingston in his future rotation.


----------



## sennaster

***** said:


> Congrats! I'll be in the same boat soon. Our due date is coming up in a couple weeks.


congrats to you ... you'll be going through the full gamut of emotions in a very short period of time soon.


----------



## TheMeasure

CONGRATULATIONS!!



sennaster said:


> A lot of late nights with the Nassau since last Wednesday..


----------



## heebs

sennaster said:


> congrats to you ... you'll be going through the full gamut of emotions in a very short period of time soon.


I'm trying to get sleep now when I can. My mother in-law will be out for awhile to help us out so the assistance will be welcome. First time I've looked forward to her visiting 



sennaster said:


> thanks guys, he said something about needing a blackwater type-1 and kingston in his future rotation.


Phew. I've already got those ones in my rotation so hopefully he'll like them. They're going to be pretty well used and beat up by the time he gets to have them tho. I thought about setting one aside for him and may still do that but it'll need at least a bit of wear every now and then to keep it all working properly.


----------



## BSHt013

***** said:


> I'm trying to get sleep now when I can. My mother in-law will be out for awhile to help us out so the assistance will be welcome. First time I've looked forward to her visiting
> 
> Phew. I've already got those ones in my rotation so hopefully he'll like them. They're going to be pretty well used and beat up by the time he gets to have them tho. I thought about setting one aside for him and may still do that but it'll need at least a bit of wear every now and then to keep it all working properly.


1) I was a brand new dad this time last year, and I can tell you this: you cannot bank your sleep hours. You certainly cannot bank your alone time with your wife. So just live normally and spend time together.

2) I'm pretty sure he is going to want a Vantage on nato.


----------



## heebs

thach said:


> 1) I was a brand new dad this time last year, and I can tell you this: you cannot bank your sleep hours. You certainly cannot bank your alone time with your wife. So just live normally and spend time together.
> 
> 2) I'm pretty sure he is going to want a Vantage on nato.


Maybe I didn't word that properly. I am enjoying that I can have a regular sleep schedule for now.

Vantage, you say? Hmm...


----------



## Thieuster

Don't worry about the sleep guys. That will go away in time. You get plenty of time to put the term 'power napping' in perspective! One of my sons (13 now) is an early bird: up at 6 every morning. Luckily, he's quiet as a mouse when he goes downstairs for breakfast! The other is like me: he needs only a few hours of sleep every night.

Funny thing is: both were so different when young: there's this saying that you should not go up to the kid's room when they're crying. They'll notice that their crying 'helps': crying = being picked up by mother or father... My oldest needed that comfort. When he cried in his bed, I used to go up to him and talk softly to him. He then fell asleep instantly. My youngest was the 'don't pick him up, he'll start crying again' type. Thing is, these newly born come with a manual you were not able to read on forehand. Sadly, even today - after all these years, I'm thinking I'm still only halfway through the first chapter. Listen to your heart and believe me: mother's feelings are always right! Nature intended it to be this way, I think: a mother really knows best - even without evidence or proof. Be sure to take lots of pics and vids. You'll love it when years go by. And the kids do too!

Back on topic: wearing the Blackwater today - and the whole weekend, I think. Tomorrow off to the annual Boat Show in Amsterdam and on sunday, I'll be with my back to the whiteboard, facing 20 people doing a workshop about how to learn students how to sail.

Menno


----------



## Chromejob

Gray and overcast here, so.... More blue shirt action if anyone's keeping count.










// Tapatalk 3.2.1 for iOS - Later versions are pfft! //


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Happy Friday to All -

My mind is overwhelmed and flabbergasted sometimes.... Just two weeks ago, this -







:-s

Yes - In a sunny, warm place where the breeze blows warm...never below 70 while we were there - :-!







:-s

Then back 'home' to this.... :-x









:think: Am I in the right place for me?? :-s

:-d :-d

Anyway - Long-term Product testing with the Graywater this week continues... :think:









Trying out Strapcode's flattened 'sharkmesh' with one of their superb -









Diver's ratchet clasps....This has a lot of potential.









It is bulky for a small wrist, but 'micro adjustable' . One can have another 1/2" length or so available at the compression of a button or two....









Gray coat with Graywater....It is twenty-four degrees F right now...

















I don't know if the mesh is more suitable than the excellent rubber strap I wore with this for a month or so....

But it is nice to have options.

--- My Best to All ---

|>|>


----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## Thieuster

I'm always amazed how quickly I can adapt when I arrive in a (sub)tropical climate and how long it takes before I'm -more or less- used to the colder climates! I had to look up 21 Fahrenheit (metric system here). 70s are a lot easier to comprehend: that's what I feel when in Florida during the Xmas hols.

What brings me to the point of our MKIIs: did we ever encounter a dip in how accurate the MKIIs are in different temperatures? 

Still wearing the same MKII as last Friday!

Menno


----------



## heebs

Thieuster said:


> I'm always amazed how quickly I can adapt when I arrive in a (sub)tropical climate and how long it takes before I'm -more or less- used to the colder climates! I had to look up 21 Fahrenheit (metric system here). 70s are a lot easier to comprehend: that's what I feel when in Florida during the Xmas hols.
> 
> What brings me to the point of our MKIIs: did we ever encounter a dip in how accurate the MKIIs are in different temperatures?
> 
> Still wearing the same MKII as last Friday!
> 
> Menno


We get some pretty crazy weather swings here just east of the Rockies in Calgary. I've seen 30 degree temperature swings from one day to the next and haven't observed any swings in accuracy of my watches. Right now, out seasonal average high temp is 3-4C and we've been getting up to the high teens for the last week. Today and tomorrow we will see a drop close to zero and then back up to low double digits by Tuesday.

I don't track my accuracy daily but will often check after a couple days of wear and haven't noticed any change in timekeeping with a swing in the weather.

Mind you I also don't check my accuracy daily (maybe after a couple days of wear). It must make a difference in account of changing the viscosity of the lubricants but I'd have to guess that use of synthetics must extend that usable range considerably more than the older formulas.

Note: pure speculation. I'm no watchmaker, engineer, alchemist, or magician. I don't even play one on TV and didn't stay at a Holiday Inn last night...


----------



## Chromejob

Thieuster said:


> ...
> What brings me to the point of our MKIIs: did we ever encounter a dip in how accurate the MKIIs are in different temperatures?


Bear in mind that a watch on the wrist is warmed my your body heat....


----------



## JFingers

Hoping for 34-0.










Blue skies, y'all, and go big blue! 
-only Jake


----------



## Fullers1845

This vintage style leather from BandRbands is increasingly my everyday leather strap of choice on the Kingston.


----------



## heebs

Wifey slept in this morning and woke up to breakfast in bed. Nice quiet morning in the kitchen with a cup of nice coffee and the smell of bacon and pancakes.










Edit: I should add that this one has just come back from MWWC with some cosmetic mods. The original white painted hands have been replaced with an older set of MkII polished hands. The hour hand is slightly narrower than the LRRP milsub version but they now match to the polished pointer on the GMT hand. I wasn't sure how it would look with the DLC bezel, but I think it looks mighty fine.


----------



## sarasate

Love the polished hand, matte dial and the LUME-BRIK!


----------



## sennaster

My new Warby Parkers and a Nassau on Nato


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## JFingers

The Vantage was +3 seconds over 3 days, not bad! Time to switch to the Capstone...



















Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Fullers1845

Happy St. Patrick's Day, MkIIers!


----------



## Chromejob

Fullers1845 said:


>


GOLDFINGER style! Say hi to Bonita for me. (The incomparable Nadja Regin.)


----------



## sennaster

Rare bird ( at least on the East Coast )


----------



## Fullers1845

Chromejob said:


> GOLDFINGER style! Say hi to Bonita for me. (The incomparable Nadja Regin.)


Good catch, Chromejob. And pure coincidence. I was attempting to time the cabbage that accompanied our corned beef yesterday.


----------



## Chromejob

sennaster said:


> Rare bird ( at least on the East Coast )


I summered on the Russian River .. and spent a winter or two there before joining the USCG. My family had an old cabin (datedback to 1905 or earlier) in a little town west of Monte Rio, west of Guerneville.

Had an awesome interview yesterday, got my fingers crossed. Was wearing Kingston with full business attire, for luck.

This morning after a run, realized I don't think I'd tried the Graywater on this hybrid Bond strap. Kind of a nice look. 










// Posted from Tapatalk 3.2.1 for iOS - later versions are pfft //


----------



## TheGanzman

Blurry photo of my LRRP HEV on a BRACELET! Thanks and a tip of the hat to Thach, who on a previous post, gave a link to an eBay bracelet that he bought for his Kingston. The seller - bandfever - also has a 22mm endlink bracelet available - I got it in yesterday, and it's a DEAD FIT on the LRRP w/the screw-in bars! No grinding necessary on the endlinks; though you DO need three hands to mess w/those f*cking screw-in bars (Sorry Bill!) Here's a link to the auction: 22mm Solid Curved End Stainless Steel Band Oyster Look Fits Most Watch&apos;s 1 5mm | eBay?


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Product Testing Day ( again)









One of my old favorites.... Blackwater #283

(fitted with a Taikonaut/Strapcode Super Engineer II)









Sorry...Can't resist a 'Lume shot' :roll:



--- I Hope You All have a Great Weekend ---

|>|>


----------



## Thieuster

This one today - and for a longer period to come. About 6 weeks. My wife starts here annual 'round the world' business trip today. Off to NY, then back to Europe and then to the Far East. The LRRP wil get looooooots of time on my wrist.

Menno


----------



## cpotters

Did I mention that I am quite fond of Guinness AND Paddy's?



Fullers1845 said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day, MkIIers!


----------



## JFingers

Back to my favorite watch (at least until I get my paws on a white Pepsi key west). The LRRP was -2 secs a day for 4 days.










Blue skies, y'all, and 36-0.
-only Jake


----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## gnome666

Long search completed (with an even deeper dent into the bank account). Everything you guys say about the dial is 100% true. Thanks to a fellow forum member for releasing this old thing into the wild.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

^It's all true! Big congrats, Gnomie.


----------



## Chromejob

Congrats!


----------



## JFingers

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Chromejob

Ohhhhh, love the old instruments. Glass cockpits just don't sound the same when a flag pops.

Still remember some from my TACAN radio maintenance school. 4 weeks of digital, digital, digital..... Yay for squitters.


----------



## Chromejob

My daily runs are getting better. 1.3 miles in 13 minutes, is that good? Seem to recall something like that for my aircrew physical quality, maybe Jake can confirm....










Edit
Thanks, Jake. I think it was 1.5 in 12, as a so-so runner I was coughing up a lung at the end. Nothing like the USN study I participated in at the Duke Hyperbaric clinic a few years ago.


----------



## cybercat

'
Kingston 025...









...a constant companion.








'


----------



## JFingers

Chromejob said:


> My daily runs are getting better. 1.3 miles in 13 minutes, is that good? Seem to recall something like that for my aircrew physical quality, maybe Jake can confirm....


For my age group, I have to run 1.5 in less than 13:30ish. So you're darn close.










Driving today, blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## gamecock111

TheGanzman said:


> Blurry photo of my LRRP HEV on a BRACELET! Thanks and a tip of the hat to Thach, who on a previous post, gave a link to an eBay bracelet that he bought for his Kingston. The seller - bandfever - also has a 22mm endlink bracelet available - I got it in yesterday, and it's a DEAD FIT on the LRRP w/the screw-in bars! No grinding necessary on the endlinks; though you DO need three hands to mess w/those f*cking screw-in bars (Sorry Bill!) Here's a link to the auction: 22mm Solid Curved End Stainless Steel Band Oyster Look Fits Most Watch&apos;s 1 5mm | eBay?


Nice. This is the one watch I truly miss


----------



## TheGanzman

Just got in my 2nd Oyster Style 22mm bracelet - the 1st one now residing on my LRRP, this one making its debut on my Mk II Stingray50; reminiscent of the late great Lloyd Bridges in Sea Hunt:


----------



## gnome666

Finally found a decent blue horween strap! Woohoo!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

What MkII am I wearing? The awesomest one...


----------



## Fullers1845

What's that?










Oh, you mean this?










Yeah, that. What's on your pants, man?










Oh, that's just the reflection of my Kingston dial. Watch when I do this...










And this...










All in a sunny day's work for the Kingston.










Oh, and no filters were used on any of these photos. That's what we call "natural gilt". b-)|>


----------



## TheMeasure

Enjoying both of these..


----------



## cpotters

Fullers1845 said:


> What's that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that. What's on your pants, man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's just the reflection of my Kingston dial. Watch when I do this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in a sunny day's work for the Kingston.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and no filters were used on any of these photos. That's what we call "natural gilt". b-)|>


I do not know of another watch that could do that little trick. Anyone else?


----------



## Chronopolis

Cool!
No other watch can do that?
If so, what makes the Kingston have this ability?



Fullers1845 said:


> Oh, and no filters were used on any of these photos. That's what we call "natural gilt". b-)|>


----------



## sennaster

Chronopolis said:


> Cool!
> No other watch can do that?
> If so, what makes the Kingston have this ability?


Glossy dial + gilt

The 369 nassau can do it, but without the gold tint


----------



## TheGanzman

Better not fall asleep in your chair with the sun doing that to your Kingston - you might wake up with your pants on fire!



Fullers1845 said:


> What's that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that. What's on your pants, man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's just the reflection of my Kingston dial. Watch when I do this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in a sunny day's work for the Kingston.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and no filters were used on any of these photos. That's what we call "natural gilt". b-)|>


----------



## harrym71

Just this one today...


----------



## Chromejob

Went to see BIG HERO 6 tonight. Great fun.


----------



## chritiand

Always great experience with Nassau


----------



## JFingers

Off hi way 1, north or Bodega Bay.










Loch Leven lakes.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Chromejob

JFingers said:


> Off hi way 1, north or Bodega Bay.


My old childhood summer vacation grounds.... Jenner, Goat Rock. I used to jog at the beach at Goat Rock....

Morning run was just a tad over 12 mins Sunday. ,:>


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

^^^Oh so you're just going to leave that there, huh TJW?


----------



## Yellowdrive

My trusty watch and my equally trusty waxed cotton on a dreary day. Miami Beach awaits this Easter weekend...


----------



## hcramirez




----------



## Screamin6

This arrived yesterday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2535.80




----------



## Fullers1845

Happy Easter, folks!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpotters

Today's pic...


----------



## gnome666

cpotters said:


> Today's pic...


Oh you tease!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Most accurate mechanical watch I own. +1 second a day the past 3 days.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Chromejob

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wondered who snagged that.  It is almost exactly one of the mockups that I considered buying in 2009 or 2010 when I discovered Mk II. Wear it in very good health, sir!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Chromejob said:


> I wondered who snagged that.  It is almost exactly one of the mockups that I considered buying in 2009 or 2010 when I discovered Mk II. Wear it in very good health, sir!


Thanks Chromejob. This was my dream mockup in terms of the bezel and dial back in the day. I think I chose different hands. I'd been kicking myself ever since then for not pulling the trigger....and after that, thinking that I'd never see this mockup available for sale. So, it's been a mighty looong wait!

Since I haven't resized the bracelet yet (which I love!), I'm slappin' on a Nato for today.


----------



## Aceldama

My first MKII and still my favorite. The combo dive and GMT bezel is the best of both worlds.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sweet lookin' combo! |>

For me, it's also the ability to track 3 time zones :-!



Aceldama said:


> My first MKII and still my favorite. The combo dive and GMT bezel is the best of both worlds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Tracking interplanetary time today ;-)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gwold

On a JsTraps ammo bag Zulu today, keeping *fabulous* time!


----------



## TheMeasure

Feels good to have the Kingston out again!


----------



## gnome666

Speaking of^^^

Was finally able to pry my recently acquired kingston off my wrist for this 'ol fella









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## TheMeasure

^^^Alright! Vantage on a black NATO..very simple but one of the best combos IMO.


----------



## thejollywatcher

gnome666 said:


> Speaking of^^^
> 
> Was finally able to pry my recently acquired kingston off my wrist for this 'ol fella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anytime you'd like to retire your 'ol fella, I'd be glad to help ;-)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowdrive

The perfect watch for a little Miami Beach weekend getaway...









A family portrait with my lady friend's modded Vostok...









And back at my desk. The sun missed a spot...


----------



## Chromejob

And ... there's the lovely blue skies that Jake's always urging us to find. You found some!

A professional lunch on an overcast day. Opportunity to break out the "Sunday best." A little sweep second hand eclipse, one of 1,440 that occur throughout the day.










Once in a very great while I come close to matching OmegaCosmicMan's marvelous gilt macro shots. I've been wary of Apple's claim that the iPod, iPhone, iPad cameras (sensors from Sony IIRC) are better, but in this case the iPod Touch did goooooood....


----------



## harrym71

It's just so pretty....


----------



## 66Cooper

TheMeasure said:


> Feels good to have the Kingston out again!
> 
> View attachment 3592082


Like the buckle on that strap


----------



## sennaster

369 made the family photos


----------



## gnome666

thejollywatcher said:


> Anytime you'd like to retire your 'ol fella, I'd be glad to help ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


While the Blackwater will be sticking around, oh for the love of god I wish someone would take the quad10 I've had for sale forever off my hands!!

Back at home, this thing can't stay off my wrist for more than 12 hours...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2535.80

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Must have! Is that a custom? It might be my grail GMT diver.


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## gnome666

Summore gilt action coming atcha'









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2535.80




----------



## occasionalnomad

Beach day for the Nassau in Mexico


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Another angle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rspwatch

Stingray while watching the Masters.


----------



## gnome666

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Catching the light on the train.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVNE




----------



## Aceldama

Train ride home with my Quad 10









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

Loved that one, but was not fast enough with the trigger. Are the GMT hand and hour markers red or orange?



thejollywatcher said:


> Catching the light on the train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Collector

I'm wearing my mil sub while with my son, as he picks out a Can am.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Aceldama said:


> Loved that one, but was not fast enough with the trigger. Are the GMT hand and hour markers red or orange?


Orange :-!


----------



## Chromejob

With all this talk of gilt, I had to wear my Kingston with aliasMarlow's band. I had it on my Nassau to start the day...










Then my Kingston...










For those familiar with nautical traditions, I'd say we're flying the blue Peter for the Key West...


----------



## 2535.80

Loving this combo on a beautiful spring day.


----------



## Chromejob

Bistro coffee on this rainy Friday. Sporting Jim's new 16mm real Bond. Wears very nicely, a slightly deeper color I *think* than the olive-gold one I got in 2012ish.


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## Chromejob

// Tapatalk 3.2.1 for iOS - Later versions are pfft! //


----------



## Pentameter

stopped by the Omega boutique today and picked up their gorgeous all-black coated NATO. For a NATO, it was expensive, but its also REALLY nice&#8230; fantastic detailing and looks pretty good on Kingston #11













to quote Ferris Bueller, "if you have the means, I highly recommend picking one up"


----------



## navyman

Great photos of Kingston #011 Pentameter.


----------



## watcholic

Downsizing to two watches...

Nassaus on vintage black Cordovan and Phoenix Admiralty Grey NATO:


----------



## Chromejob

Personal best this spring. 1.5 miles in 13 minutes. Longest distance yet before having to slow and catch my breath. Nice drizzly day for it, too. 









Looks like more Nassaus on the way for lucky owners....










// Posted from Tapatalk 3.2.1 for iOS - later versions are pfft //


----------



## Fullers1845

Pentameter said:


> stopped by the Omega boutique today and picked up their gorgeous all-black coated NATO. For a NATO, it was expensive, but its also REALLY nice&#8230; fantastic detailing and looks pretty good on Kingston #11
> 
> 
> 
> to quote Ferris Bueller, "if you have the means, I highly recommend picking one up"


That looks super nice. Does it have a leather lining?


----------



## Fullers1845

watcholic said:


> Downsizing to two watches...
> 
> Nassaus on vintage black Cordovan and Phoenix Admiralty Grey NATO:


Those 2 are winners. Congratulations on the consolidation. I'm down to a rotation of my Kingston and a GW-5000.


----------



## Fox143

Golf with my kids and my Nassau

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## raptus

Shades of brown in the morning sun


----------



## Chromejob

Pentameter said:


> stopped by the Omega boutique today and picked up their gorgeous all-black coated NATO. For a NATO, it was expensive, but its also REALLY nice&#8230; fantastic detailing and looks pretty good on Kingston #11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to quote Ferris Bueller, "if you have the means, I highly recommend picking one up"


I like how there's no metal ring to bang against the lugs. I guess it wears very comfortably?

// Posted from Tapatalk 3.2.1 for iOS - later versions are pfft //


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## Pentameter

Chromejob said:


> I like how there's no metal ring to bang against the lugs. I guess it wears very comfortably?


Yes indeed&#8230; I have to think it's the most comfortable NATO out there. It is a bit long, and because of the multiple layers, kinda thick. I wanted to try it on my SDGZ013, but the springbars are so close to the top of the case, that you can't slip this NATO between them, if you can believe it&#8230; though I can't imagine there are too many watches out there where this would be an issue.



Fullers1845 said:


> That looks super nice. Does it have a leather lining?


Yes.


----------



## Pentameter

thach said:


>


ummmm, please explain this! looks awesome&#8230;


----------



## BSHt013

WilsonWatchWorks base watch and minute/hour hands. Hamilton khaki seconds hand. Spare Vantage dial shaved down.

P.s. Your assessment is spot on. It is awesome.



















Here is the plank kit:





















Pentameter said:


> ummmm, please explain this! looks awesome&#8230;


----------



## gnome666

thach said:


> WilsonWatchWorks base watch and minute/hour hands. Hamilton khaki seconds hand. Spare Vantage dial shaved down.
> 
> P.s. Your assessment is spot on. It is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the plank kit:


I didn't know you had to shave down the dial...you've mutilated an extinct species!!! You BASTARD!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

Tsk tsk for not paying attention to my project Gnomesies!!!

You're better than that. 

p.s. I still want the phantom Vantage with this dial.


----------



## gnome666

thach said:


> Tsk tsk for not paying attention to my project Gnomesies!!!
> 
> You're better than that.
> 
> p.s. I still want the phantom Vantage with this dial.


Why didn't you swap this dial into your old vantage case?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

On steel for the first time in a long time. Great bracelet. Should hold up well on a short notice extended vacation...










I'm enjoying how busy the forum has been the last few days, it's good to see old timers and new comers share the passion (sickness?) that comes with MKII watches.

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bbuzby




----------



## Fullers1845

gnome666 said:


> Why didn't you swap this dial into your old vantage case?


This.

(My answer: Because then it wouldn't be a Sub!)


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## raptus

Finally received my strap from Suigeneric, took a few weeks getting over here from NYC, through customs and all. But definitely worth it. Thinner than I expected, judging by their product photos, but that's only a benefit!


----------



## dhtjr

raptus said:


> View attachment 3737066
> 
> 
> Finally received my strap from Suigeneric, took a few weeks getting over here from NYC, through customs and all. But definitely worth it. Thinner than I expected, judging by their product photos, but that's only a benefit!


Looks very nice. I ordered a Suigeneric strap a couple months ago and was pleasantly surprised at the quality and comfort, so I got 2 more. And lowering their prices was smart, as $45 was a bit steep. I prefer the simpler zulu style straps they did in collaboration with Crown & Buckle, as I have never cared for the extra flap and hardware of the nato style. I find these cotton straps much more comfortable than nylon on my wrist. Just bought one of their nato models and immediately cut off the extra flap and it's now a zulu.


----------



## gnome666

"Quad" 10? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sennaster

In full bloom


----------



## Plat0

The Kingston is my daily watch.

Today it's on some C&B leather NATO.


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## Chromejob

"Saigon. Shhhh..... I'm still back in Saigon. " jk










Maratac s-series strap, so comfy you can wear it to bed. Or jogging. Quick wash, and it's ready to go up the river....

Love this watch, and Maratac straps ... _with extreme prejudice_.

// Tapatalk on Nexus 4 //


----------



## JFingers

Seatac westbound. At least I have a great travel and flying watch. We'll see how it goes being a one watch guy for a while. If this doesn't work out, I might need someone to mail me a quad 10 or a Blackwater to borrow til I get back home...










Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## BSHt013

Let me know Jake. I'll mail you my WilsonWatchWorks MKII. It'll remind you of your Vantage.










I'll be wearing its cousin, the Kemmner.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Still my # 1 MKII.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark.busam3150

Nassau on a grey NATO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
Wearing this on my scenic sunday stroll to the supermarkert ...









- aka LRRP (Local Ramble to Replenish Provisions...)''' ;-)








'


----------



## Aceldama

LRRP on the "wet" Nato for the family trip to Great America in NorCal...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Let's make it 3 LRRPs in a row...










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## heebs

JFingers said:


> Let's make it 3 LRRPs in a row...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake












4 for 4!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Luvin' the sapphire bezel today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## Chromejob

***** said:


> 4 for 4!


Let's ... make it 5!


----------



## 66Cooper

Trying out my new CP watch holder stand for my Kingston. Love it!!!


----------



## Yellowdrive

Pops of red in my wardrobe today...


----------



## thejollywatcher

Back to classic simplicity today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
Took my new-to-me LRRP GMT across on the ferry to Michael Young in Kowloon today for a full service. Should be ready in a fortnight.
Snapped a few pics of Kingston # 025 on the way :

















Cut through Kowloon Park on the way back to the pier...









Time to head home. b-)








'


----------



## Dr JonboyG

Mk II LRRP by Dr Gitlin, on Flickr


----------



## TheDude

cybercat said:


> '
> Took my new-to-me LRRP GMT across on the ferry to Michael Young in Kowloon today for a full service. Should be ready in a fortnight.
> Snapped a few pics of Kingston # 025 on the way :
> 
> View attachment 3803234
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803090
> 
> 
> Cut through Kowloon Park on the way back to the pier...
> 
> View attachment 3803130
> 
> 
> Time to head home. b-)
> 
> View attachment 3803122
> 
> '


Been to Kowloon on every trip to Hong Kong but always took the subway. My tailor is there. The ferry looks like fun!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

cybercat said:


> 'Took my new-to-me LRRP GMT across on the ferry to Michael Young in Kowloon today for a full service.


I'm guessing this is the same Michael Young that is world famous for restoring the old stretched out Rolex bracelets? If so, his work is magic!


----------



## cybercat

TheMeasure said:


> I'm guessing this is the same Michael Young that is world famous for restoring the old stretched out Rolex bracelets? If so, his work is magic!


'
Yup, one and the same. Did a really good job on my well-worn 10-year old Sub last year.
It's been running at average of +/- zero seconds/day ever since. b-)

I'm confident the LRRP GMT is in very good hands.

Now that sounds to me like a half-way decent excuse for couple more of pics of it....
















'


----------



## Aceldama

Trying to fall back I love with the Quad 10.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnome666

Aceldama said:


> Trying to fall back I love with the Quad 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those lugs are sooooo long though :/









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

Fulcrum arrived today!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Back to black.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Back on the interview train again. One today (phone), two next week (in person). Yip. Dating, too. Yip, yip.










Time for some Zed. The controversial, bizarre 1973 movie, the shovel with which Sean Connery was trying to tamp the earth down on his years as Bond.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

The Graywater has been favored now since February...









- Each day since, it has spent at least a few hours with me on the wrist. ;-)









- From Alaska, to Puerto Vallarta, Mismaloya, San Sebastien del Oeste, and Sayulita - Back to Alaska.









Through Sun! Rain, Fog and Snow..... What could knock it off my wrist today? :think:









This One -- After spending the winter in Missouri, the LRRP is back from the spa.

Thanks, James....Great Job! :-!

--- Best ---

|>|>


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## bbuzby




----------



## Fullers1845

On my wrist today...


----------



## Chromejob

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> The Graywater has been favored now since February...
> 
> View attachment 3842514


Popular with the ladies apparently..... I might have to break out the rubber strap from my Graywater....

After helping ex-gf's sister move a bunch of boxes and things she's stored at my house for a few years (yeah, there's a story in that), followed by an 8-hour volunteer orientation/training at the NC Museum of Art (only man in a group of 14, which was interesting), and two jogs in 18 hours, *I'm all about comfort*. Looking all USN in my khaki cotton poplin slacks (or chinos), white pima cotton v-neck tee, and ... Nassau. What could be more casual or comfy than a 16mm aliasRichmond Bond strap on it?










To quote Felix Leiter, "... Not a cover between us. You curtsy, I'll bow."


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Today.... (also renewed and recently returned) ....









This (otherwise cloudy) day made somewhat brighter by the return of Kingston #029.... b-)









_Thanks to James at MWWC for the great work_. :-!

--- Best Wishes to All ---

|>|>


----------



## harrym71

Grilling up some sliders today.



And then later in the evening... peek-a-boo!


----------



## TheGanzman

Well, if I can wrest it away from Godzilla, I'll be wearing my Kingston today as well:


----------



## OkiFrog

New to me Fulcrum, I'm loving this watch. Also noticed with the lighting the hands have a blue hue to them.


----------



## Fullers1845

Kingston #151 checking in.


----------



## TheMeasure

OkiFrog said:


> New to me Fulcrum, I'm loving this watch. Also noticed with the lighting the hands have a blue hue to them.


Congrats on the Fulcrum! When I saw this pic (before reading the text) the blue hands was the first thing I noticed..thought to myself what a cool mod!!


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## Chromejob

TheMeasure said:


> Congrats on the Fulcrum! When I saw this pic (before reading the text) the blue hands was the first thing I noticed..thought to myself what a cool mod!!


Not sure. I suspect the rhodium hands are reflecting a blue object behind the cam-phone. :think:


OkiFrog said:


> View attachment 3877154


----------



## TheMeasure

Chromejob said:


> Not sure. I suspect the rhodium hands are reflecting a blue object behind the cam-phone. :think:


You're correct it's the reflection and lighting. My thought on a modded Fulcrum with blue hands was before I realized that. ;-) Still think it would be cool.

Since we're on the topic of lighting and reflections, felt I needed to post a pic. Here's an older one..managed to capture how the gilt just disappears...


----------



## JFingers

Haven't gotten tired of it yet, though I do miss my Kingston and U2.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## bbuzby




----------



## BSHt013




----------



## Batt14

The middle one. (the others are long gone)


----------



## gwold

On Maratac NATO.


----------



## BSHt013

Morning ritual.


----------



## Blueox4

My Nassau on its bracelet today and looking nice!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

thach said:


> Morning ritual.


 Bodums rock, Been using mine lately, even though I heat the water to 195º or so in a coffeemaker (and keep it hot in the carafe after brewing). One of the hobbyist coffee roasters I know told me you need to wet the grounds, and stir, and let them "breathe" for about 40 seconds, to let the CO2 escape (the grounds expand, and can trap the CO2, if you don't), THEN pour in the rest of the water. Been doing that lately, with delightful results.

I'll see your pic, and raise you. "Computer. Coffee, French roast, hot."










// Posted from Tapatalk 3.2.1 for iOS - later versions are pfft. //


----------



## 2535.80

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from Tapatalk


Looking at this watch is painful... It's just too cool.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Thanks! I'm toying with the idea of getting it DLC'ed........was inspired by Batt14's pic a few posts earlier.



2535.80 said:


> Looking at this watch is painful... It's just too cool.


----------



## Darwin

This on an absolutely spectacular afternoon:









Lume shot after being inside again for several minutes:


----------



## sennaster

Silver gilt while stuck in traffic


----------



## TheDude

I wore the big crown today.










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentameter

sennaster said:


> Silver gilt while stuck in traffic


wait a minute&#8230; is the 3-6-9 REALLY silver gilt? It's not just white like the regular Nassau, it actually shines & refracts light like the Kingston? It doesn't really look like that in any of the pics I've seen, including this one.


----------



## sennaster

Pentameter said:


> wait a minute&#8230; is the 3-6-9 REALLY silver gilt? It's not just white like the regular Nassau, it actually shines & refracts light like the Kingston? It doesn't really look like that in any of the pics I've seen, including this one.


Yes it's silver and not white, it glimmers but does not show it in photos very well. It's not super shiny like the Kingston because the silver was blasted, then coated rather than left untouched. Looks white in all the photos, but not in person.


----------



## Chromejob

It doesn't look gilt like the gilt Kingston, but the dial is glossy black, whch helps the dial markings POP like crazy. Also, I've noticed that the blasted silver gilt and the lume markings are an off-white, like winter white or light cream. Mostly in dim light or single source light e.g. a Maratac tactical flashlight. I havent been able to capture it in a photo. 


// Posted from Tapatalk 3.2.1 for iOS - later versions are pfft. //


----------



## OkiFrog

Can't get enough of the Fulcrum. I have a Phoenix Admiralty Grey NATO inbound, I'll post some photos when it arrives.


----------



## celtics1984

Still this one!


----------



## Chromejob

It's Kingston Friday again, with not one but two job offers racing to the finish line. Lucky! (or something)

Anyhoo. Time for an aliasRichmond 16mm Real Bond to go with the latte. Extra shot for that signature SAS double-tap. 










// Posted from Tapatalk 3.2.1 for iOS - later versions are pfft. //


----------



## OkiFrog

Nassau on a new grey Maratac.


----------



## Fullers1845

Chromejob said:


> It's Kingston Friday again, with not one but two job offers racing to the finish line. Lucky! (or something)


Congrats on the offers, Chromejob!

Great looking coffee & Kingston Kombo today... b-)


----------



## raptus

OkiFrog said:


> View attachment 3918738
> 
> Nassau on a new grey Maratac.


Great shot, makes me really want a Nassau like that.


----------



## cybercat

'
Michael Young completed my LRRP GMT full service in just 9 days. Picked it up yesterday ...

















Very pleased again! Was all over the map before the service, up to +19 sec/day...









...checked it this morning, rather better now b-)
'


----------



## JFingers

Had a day off, hiked Mt Yongbong. Fun times.




























Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## gnome666

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin

Hey, you're in South Korea? Is this for a vacation or is it a posting?

Lived in Seoul for 4 years from 1996 to 2000 - great place to go "eye shopping" for watches.



JFingers said:


> Had a day off, hiked Mt Yongbong. Fun times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


----------



## TheMeasure

OkiFrog said:


> Can't get enough of the Fulcrum. I have a Phoenix Admiralty Grey NATO inbound, I'll post some photos when it arrives.


The Admiralty Grey + Fulcrum will be a nice combo! One of the best colors for a NATO IMO. Here it is on the Kingston.


----------



## raptus

Put my 3-6-9 Nassau on an orange NATO today. Bold color, not sure how I feel about it.


----------



## cybercat

raptus said:


> View attachment 3934010
> 
> 
> Put my 3-6-9 Nassau on an orange NATO today. Bold color, not sure how I feel about it.


Coincidence, also trying out straps with orange...









Good colour to have to find if it comes off while diving, but switched back to one a tad more subtle for now...








'


----------



## Chromejob

cybercat said:


> Coincidence, also trying out straps with orange...
> View attachment 3934618
> 
> '


Ding, ding, ding! Beautiful.

// Posted from Tapatalk 3.2.1 for iOS - later versions are pfft. //


----------



## OkiFrog

Is that a Phoenix strap on the Kingston? Thanks.


----------



## TheMeasure

Yes it is..Phoenix Admiralty Grey.



OkiFrog said:


> Is that a Phoenix strap on the Kingston? Thanks.


----------



## harrym71

Nassau on a custom Rover Haven shell cordovan NATO.....thanks Myron.


----------



## sennaster

Pentameter said:


> wait a minute&#8230; is the 3-6-9 REALLY silver gilt? It's not just white like the regular Nassau, it actually shines & refracts light like the Kingston? It doesn't really look like that in any of the pics I've seen, including this one.


Probably the best example I can get with the iDevice

Minute tract and logo vs indices


----------



## gnome666

Fallin' in luv again









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

gnome666 said:


> Fallin' in luv again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it. A little jealous over here but I'll TRY to be content with what I already have ;-)


----------



## raptus

sennaster said:


> Probably the best example I can get with the iDevice
> 
> Minute tract and logo vs indices


I think you captured the contrast of lume and silver pretty well. Any sheen and refraction is quite discrete and difficult to capture, you have to look for it really. Still, it's a wonderful detail.


----------



## paul.bluedog

Over a year and still the only watch I ever wear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

paul.bluedog said:


> Over a year and still the only watch I ever wear.


Nice grey bezel..don't see too many of these..you should post more often! ;-)


----------



## bbuzby




----------



## Chromejob

With all the gray happening lately, thought it was time to bring out the Phoenix MoD (?) gray strap on my Kingston.


----------



## Fullers1845

paul.bluedog said:


> Over a year and still the only watch I ever wear.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to the forum, Paul. Superb watch you have there. Glad to hear you're loving it. Now, we need some more pics!


----------



## sennaster

Start the weekend early with a camo strap


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: On a Fly-about, Drive-about, Walk-about, Train-about, Fly-about.... 









Do you recognize this? If you do, you'll know where we are today....









The Ultimate Travel and Adventure watch....?









:think: I think so.... Doing a little map reading and Mission-Planning for later.









Have a Great Day, All.....

|>|>


----------



## OkiFrog

The Fulcrum again.


----------



## TheDude

I wore this yesterday afternoon...










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

giving this combo a try..not sure how I feel about it..


----------



## Darwin

Vancouver! The Library in the foreground gave it away, though I should have recognized BC Place Stadium...

Welcome - hope you enjoy your visit!



OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: On a Fly-about, Drive-about, Walk-about, Train-about, Fly-about....
> 
> View attachment 3999146
> 
> 
> Do you recognize this? If you do, you'll know where we are today....
> 
> View attachment 3999122
> 
> 
> The Ultimate Travel and Adventure watch....?
> 
> View attachment 3999130
> 
> 
> :think: I think so.... Doing a little map reading and Mission-Planning for later.
> 
> View attachment 3999138
> 
> 
> Have a Great Day, All.....
> 
> |>|>


----------



## cybercat

'
Popped out quite late to grab some supper...








'


----------



## Aceldama

Welcoming another LRRP to the family! Wanted screw-in strap bars, and no HRV, but I gave up on looking for one (don't think MKii ever produced that configuration).










Modeled by my pet ape.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paul.bluedog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70

007 reporting in...


----------



## TheMeasure

Cool ECTO-1 in the background. Kingston looks pretty damn good too! 



Mrwozza70 said:


> 007 reporting in...


----------



## Plat0

Sitting around the office ready to make some life changing decisions...


----------



## Aceldama

The ECTO-1 was a cool build. Also have the Back to the Future Delorean.



Mrwozza70 said:


> 007 reporting in...


----------



## Chromejob

Plat0 said:


> Sitting around the office ready to make some life changing decisions...


Hope all is well. We're here for you...



Aceldama said:


> The ECTO-1 was a cool build. Also have the Back to the Future Delorean.


Nice. But I warn you -- when this Kingston hits 88 MPH ... you're gonna see some serious *[email protected]#.


----------



## DVNE




----------



## Fullers1845

The one with the Big Brushed Crown.


----------



## cybercat

'
I think we may have 6 Kingston pics in a row - starting from Mrwozza70's 007, then Plat0, Aceldama, Chromejob, DVNE, and Fullers1845.

Thought I might as well jump on the bandwagon & make it 7.... b-)


----------



## OkiFrog

Fulcrum on a gray Maratac.


----------



## 2535.80

Paradive. With Sonic, a sweet 3-legged mutt waiting for a home at Baypath Humane Society in Hopkinton, MA.


----------



## TheMeasure

Was able to catch the lighting for a vintage feel


----------



## Chromejob

Back in the Gray ... Thanks to a 7 day turn around by James & team at MWWC.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Howdy Folks,

Back home after 10 days, commencing with air travel out of Alaska to SEA, and 1649 road miles on the rent-a-car, numerous other miles, three concerts and a wonderful day in the Canadian Okanagan and Kelowna, a side trip to the eastern Washington and eastern Oregon country and a flight out of PDX to SEA to ANC and back home - *Whew*.

It was a great trip. Those Canadians and Vancouverites are some of the nicest people we have encountered during our travels over the last four trips into Canada. We enjoyed great concerts starting with Joe Bonamassa in Vancouver, then to Okanagan/Kelowna, back to Vancouver for the first two concerts of the Irish Band U2's tour; "Innocence and Experience" -- Great People, Great Food, and Great Wines all add up to a Great Time!

And no finer way to keep track of it than with this....









Today I have it on Rockin' Ron's (BandR bands) Graphite II with gray stitch...









Thanks Darwin -- Vancouver is a great town with nice people --

Congrats to Chromejob; I trust the bezel clicks number 120 now....Bad detent spring?

-- Our Best to All --

|>|>


----------



## Pentameter

so many great pics I had to participate&#8230;


----------



## OkiFrog

Nassau on The Strap Shop gray NATO.


----------



## Fullers1845

^My favorite Nassau config. Love TSS NATO's too.



OmegaCosmicMan said:


> And no finer way to keep track of it than with this....
> 
> View attachment 4081577


Welcome back, OCM! This pic reminds me to ask when you're sending your Graywater to Jack at IWW for a DLC job? ;-) Would look phenomenal... b-)


----------



## chritiand




----------



## JFingers

Went to Seoul to look at airplanes and watches. Shout out to Darwin for the recommendations.



















Some cool military watches in Itaewon.










Someday I'll have a cockpit clock for my desk. If I ever have to sit at a desk.










Prices for new watches were high, and the one place I really wanted to go to see used and vintage watches was closed on Sunday. I did get to try on a couple Tudors and rolexes, and saw Pateks, VCs, and others that I'd only ever seen online.

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Plat0

It's hard to pick sometimes...


----------



## Fullers1845

^As awesome a cult classic as the Vantage is, I'm afraid I can't get over the size vis-a-vis the Kingston. But that is just me. Only me. I am a Sub over Explorer guy every day of the week... b-)


----------



## Cleans Up

No surprise really. This one continues to make me super happy


----------



## Chromejob

Ah, the joys of modern travel (seems many of our Mk IIs are crossing time zones lately)...










I long for yesterday. Check the Key West Design thread for more 1950s nostalgia, courtesy of moi and the NASM.


----------



## mlb212

on vacation at the pool


----------



## DirtyHarrie

Today I received the nicest watch I've ever owned.


----------



## Fullers1845

^Looks so good on you. Congrats on your Nassau, Harrie!


----------



## OkiFrog

My Nassau on a new Phoenix MOD Admiralty Grey NATO. The strap has a very nice weave and hardware, very comfortable.


----------



## Darwin

Awesome. I have a brand new Phoenix identical to that sitting unused in my box o'straps... I'm going to have to dust off the Bergeron and try it on my Kingston!



OkiFrog said:


> View attachment 4126105
> 
> My Nassau on a new Phoenix MOD Admiralty Grey NATO. The strap has a very nice weave and hardware, very comfortable.


----------



## mlb212

At the pool


----------



## heebs

Darwin said:


> Awesome. I have a brand new Phoenix identical to that sitting unused in my box o'straps... I'm going to have to dust off the Bergeron and try it on my Kingston!


I've been wearing a watch to bed for the last 6+ weeks so I can check the time in the middle of the night for baby feedings, etc. As much as I love my LRRP on the steel bracelet, it's just too much for 24-7 wear. After a few years on the bracelet I'm finally trying it with some other options:

Phoenix NATO:


Old Stone Creek custom leather that I had made years ago for my old Sea Fighter:

It's nice to have a broken in leather strap like this one but it's still a little much for constant wear (IMO). Probably going back o a Phoenix NATO soon but might try some other leather first.


----------



## 2535.80




----------



## DirtyHarrie

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Looks so good on you. Congrats on your Nassau, Harrie!


Thanks Fullers! I've been wanting to be a part of the MKII family for a long time!


----------



## Fullers1845

I've been with this classic combo since Sunday. So versatile and so comfortable.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: This one seems to have displaced all the others.... 

-- for the time being anyway.... ;-)









--- My Best to All ---

|>|>

p.s. Congrats to the new owners....Welcome!!


----------



## TheMeasure

DirtyHarrie said:


> Today I received the nicest watch I've ever owned.


Congrats! Enjoy that gorgeous red triangle Nassau!


----------



## JFingers

Lume shot.










Not bad for a cell phone camera...

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Mrwozza70

007 on new steel...


----------



## TheMeasure

A few combos that make the day more enjoyable..iced coffee + milk, English muffin + peanut butter & MKII + a NATO


----------



## Plat0

Just had some Jack Daniels Single Barrel whiskey on a cool SoCal night. 
Hanging out with my new buddy... Vox Ping.


----------



## jpk207




----------



## Plat0

Nothing beats a colt revolver!

Sorry your post won't last very long. Mine didn't...


----------



## jpk207

Yeah, I took it down myself after I read the rules. Figured my first post on this forum should be within the guidelines.


----------



## harrym71




----------



## mephisto




----------



## OkiFrog

Trying out a new Maratac on the Fulcrum.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Scottro

after a lot of lurking on these forums... I can happily say that I have joined your ranks!
Acquired my first MKII, a Blackwater, yesterday. Needless to say, I am quite thrilled right now (even if the dog is not) 
Everything about the watch has lived up to or exceeded expectations and I couldn't be happier with my purchase! Currently on the rubber strap. This one will have a solid spot in the rotation for a long time to come.
Will post more photos once I pry my arm out from under the dog


----------



## JFingers

Scottro said:


> after a lot of lurking on these forums... I can happily say that I have joined your ranks!
> Acquired my first MKII, a Blackwater, yesterday. Needless to say, I am quite thrilled right now (even if the dog is not)
> Everything about the watch has lived up to or exceeded expectations and I couldn't be happier with my purchase! Currently on the rubber strap. This one will have a solid spot in the rotation for a long time to come.
> Will post more photos once I pry my arm out from under the dog


Welcome to the club! Wear it in good health and blue skies!
-only jake


----------



## DirtyHarrie




----------



## Fullers1845

^*In my Roger Moore Bond voice* "Well, of course you are." b-)


----------



## Chromejob

Scottro said:


> after a lot of lurking on these forums... I can happily say that I have joined your ranks!
> Acquired my first MKII, a Blackwater, yesterday. Needless to say, I am quite thrilled right now (even if the dog is not)
> Everything about the watch has lived up to or exceeded expectations and I couldn't be happier with my purchase! Currently on the rubber strap. This one will have a solid spot in the rotation for a long time to come.
> Will post more photos once I pry my arm out from under the dog


Welcome, and congrats. Fine watch, finer looking companion. You won't believe how great the Blackwater case feels and looks with a Maratac Zulu or M-series nylon strap (use Marathon SAR spring bars on the drilled lugs).


----------



## Mrwozza70

Lazy Kingston Sunday Morning...


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Good Day All-

During the past few months, this one has been the MKII alternate to the Graywater...

Starting out the morning outside with some fresh air and a cup of coffee...









We saw a 74 on an outside un-official thermometer yesterday, and 17 hours and 33 minutes of daylight...

Our Alaska days in late spring can be very nice --

We Hope All of You have a Great Day today...

|>|>


----------



## TheDude

Freshly cleaned. A few watermarks still but looking good!










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

Scottro said:


> ..Acquired my first MKII, a Blackwater..


Congrats!! Great choice for your first MKII. Look forward to more pics. Welcome and enjoy!!


----------



## mikestrike

Fulcrum lume









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottro

thanks for all the kind words - still very happy over here! Wearing it again today on a lazy sunday, walking around the neighborhood with the dog.

chromejob - will definitely be throwing on some different straps this week! haven't heard about marathon spring bars before, will check it out. is there a difference over the standard ones?


----------



## sennaster

Under the street light


----------



## heebs

Extreme conditions testing for my old trusty Blackwater- bath time for junior.


----------



## Chromejob

Scottro said:


> is there a difference over the standard ones?


Yes.


----------



## mark.busam3150

Fulcrum on my new Phoenix Admiralty Grey NATO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

mark.busam3150 said:


> Fulcrum on my new Phoenix Admiralty Grey NATO.


Exactly what my #13 Graywater is on tonight (though converted to RAF style).


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

My MKII Limited Edition Graywater.....Good Ol' number 22 of 50.









And... A "Limited Edition" Lume shot..... :-d









My Best to All, Good Night...

|>|>


----------



## thejollywatcher

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> My MKII Limited Edition Graywater.....Good Ol' number 22 of 50.
> |>|>


Number 23 says hi.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin

This arrived today. Love it, but I think it's going to be going to a new home (already arranged) as I have MANY sub homages:









Will have to give a few days before I decide, though. The bezel insert and crystal are captivating.


----------



## Darwin

Already have this swapped onto a Bond one piece from Phoenix (loved the rubber on my first HEV LRRP; find this one impossible to get comfortable):


----------



## OkiFrog

Back on the OEM rubber strap. I've been trying to find the best combination and it seems to look good on whatever you put it on.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

Fulcrum again...


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Showing an old favorite the light of day.....The *Vintage Vantage* 

























Good Day-

|>|>


----------



## heebs

Hey. Forget about the watch and feed me!


----------



## Chromejob

Haha, true to life. I've had both a gf and daughter doing that ... "c'mon Dad, you can photograph your watch anytime" ... "but not with Steve McQueen's Porsche, I can't."

Wearing my Graywater with a Maratac S-series Zombie, erm, Android green strap today.


----------



## harrym71

What time is it? 
Yep, it's scotch time.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Hello All,

Today, I was wearing, what has turned out to be 'my Favorite' Kingston - :think: 'Favorite' because I wear it the most of the Kingstons (?) I guess.... 









:roll: I can never take _just one_ picture of this thing playing with the light...









It has always got to be _several_ shots...









:think: I am continually fascinated by the interplay of the subtle details....









Like the relationship of the second hand to the other hands.....*Details matter*.....









And the way the lumen changes character as the ambient light changes....









I am really starting to anticipate the same fascination with _*Key West*_ when it arrives.....

--- My Best to All ---

|>|>


----------



## thejollywatcher

Tracking extraterrestrial time.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

Back to the Nassau.


----------



## chritiand

Hot summer week-end combo


----------



## TheMeasure

Fullers1845 said:


> The one with the Big Brushed Crown.


Hey James, I like the look of the brushed crown! Did you brush the rest of the polished surfaces on the case? Probably will need some more pics as well. ;-)


----------



## Fullers1845

TheMeasure said:


> Hey James, I like the look of the brushed crown! Did you brush the rest of the polished surfaces on the case? Probably will need some more pics as well. ;-)


Thanks, TM! I brushed the case sides and the crown. Left the chamfering and bezel polished. I'm considering brushing the case back also since it gets so scratched up from NATO's. A couple more pics:





































Ah... my favorite Watch. b-)


----------



## Scottro

field testing today with a hike through the fog. The air was so dense it was basically raining - you can see droplets on the crystal  
The blackwater felt like the perfect watch for the trip.

















hope yall are enjoying your weekends!


----------



## OkiFrog

Browsing the local magazine shop with my Fulcrum.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

At the end of a long day..... Lights Out in the house.... This..... :think:









But outside at 22:43.....









Graywater Number 22 is closing out a good long day........ ;-)

--- My Best to All ---


----------



## Darwin

Ah! Lightbulb! Oki = Okinawa... not Oklahoma...



OkiFrog said:


> View attachment 4245434
> 
> Browsing the local magazine shop with my Fulcrum.


----------



## TheMeasure

Fullers1845 said:


> Thanks, TM! I brushed the case sides and the crown. Left the chamfering and bezel polished. I'm considering brushing the case back also since it gets so scratched up from NATO's. A couple more pics:


Thanks for the pics! You've made the Kingston even more your own. Very nice.


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## Blueox4

I decided to keep this Nassau while I save a bit more for a new Rolex Submariner or BLNR. Here it is on a genuine Swiss Tropic rubber strap for the summer warm weather. These were the same straps used by Rolex AD's back in the day if you wanted your Sub on a rubber strap. Very supple and comfortable.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Got this back from Jack @ IWW yesterday. I'm speechless.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

^Oh yeah, Baby! Bring on the DLC.


----------



## Yellowdrive

If only I had a watch that could tell time in TWO different time zones...


----------



## Chromejob

Yellowdrive said:


> If only I had a watch that could tell time in TWO different time zones...


Don't think the Graywater is sold out at the WFWF is it?


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

Nassau on a new Worn and Wound Horween strap.


----------



## JFingers

OkiFrog said:


> View attachment 4268242
> 
> Nassau on a new Worn and Wound Horween strap.


I've been thinking about getting that strap for my Kingston and Vantage, you just sold me on it. 
Thanks! Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Switched straps for the afternoon.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## gnome666

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from Tapatalk












Awesome.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

I haven't been picking up anything much recently on account of some changes at home- new focus on the family with an 8 week old baby and I am also recently out of work. When the opportunity came up to trade for this one I was pretty excited but now it kinda makes my GMT redundant. Not sure what to do with that one. Keep or flip?

New:









The old one is in this shot (bottom left):


----------



## TheGanzman

It's been too long since a Stingray has shown up in this thread! Here's my Stingray50 that I've been wearing for the last week or so, taken off briefly for a shot in front of my Nixie Clock:


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Enjoying my day today, with the LRRP (Capstone)....









And....back in the house... ;-)









(Can't miss a LRRP-Lume shot...heh heh heh....)

--- All the Best ---

|>|>


----------



## JFingers

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Enjoying my day today, with the LRRP (Capstone)....
> 
> View attachment 4278202
> 
> 
> And....back in the house... ;-)
> 
> View attachment 4278210
> 
> 
> (Can't miss a LRRP-Lume shot...heh heh heh....)
> 
> --- All the Best ---
> 
> |>|>


Two Capstones in a row!










Still a little while with just the one watch, as good as this one is, I'm looking forward to wearing my U2 and Kingston again.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Chromejob

Moar GMT.

Got a new Dodocase Durables case for my iPad Mini ... ostensibly "blue," but goes well with the Space Gray iPad ... and the Graywater on gray Maratac m-series.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

I believe this former safe queen, from its original owner, is good enough of a reason to come back from my sabbatical.


----------



## DirtyHarrie

thach said:


> I believe this former safe queen, from its original owner, is good enough of a reason to come back from my sabbatical.


Welcome back! I see you like to make an entrance |>


----------



## Fullers1845

Brilliant, Thach! (And welcome back to the loonie bin.) ;-)


----------



## heebs

This one again today. 2.5 days on the wrist and it's gained less than 1/4 second.


----------



## BSHt013

Thank you James & Drew! Appreciate the welcomes. Needed a good excuse to post again.



DirtyHarrie said:


> Welcome back! I see you like to make an entrance |>





Fullers1845 said:


> Brilliant, Thach! (And welcome back to the loonie bin.) ;-)


----------



## Mrwozza70

thach said:


> I believe this former safe queen, from its original owner, is good enough of a reason to come back from my sabbatical.


Good to see you haven't been slacking Thach! You must have hunted that one for quite a while sir?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70

***** said:


> I haven't been picking up anything much recently on account of some changes at home- new focus on the family with an 8 week old baby and I am also recently out of work. When the opportunity came up to trade for this one I was pretty excited but now it kinda makes my GMT redundant. Not sure what to do with that one. Keep or flip?
> 
> New:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old one is in this shot (bottom left):


Congrats on the 8 week old... Oh and by the way you have an awesome collection there 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

Here here for the venerable LRRP MilSub









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

My Favorite Kingston....Good Ol' No. 048 of 300.... 









More Gilt-Dial Magic... :roll:









--- My Best to All ---

|>|>


----------



## Scottro

enjoying a nice sunny evening on the tail end of a long week


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Closing out the day....with my favorite GMT.... :think:









- Yes, It really is still that light out at 23:28 and a half....

--- Good Night, All ---


----------



## JFingers

Korean BBQ with an LRRP.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Hello All ----









Finishing out the day with a Kingston -- L34-048/300.....

My wearable, durable, very-adaptable-to-many-styles-and-settings, fully functional and fully usable Tool Watch.

--- My Best to All ---

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Fantastic Magic Distraction..... :think:

....in a wondrous, perfect little machine....









....with Kingston 048. b-)

--- Best ---

|>|>


----------



## Thieuster

My Seafighter. I reckoned: since the Seafighter echoes the Blancpain Bund for the German army, it's nice combo with my 70s Porsche! ;-)

For those who checked in recently on this forum: the Seafighter is one of the MKIIs you don't see here very often (dunno why - Bill sold enough of these). Originally, the case came polished, but I preferred mine a little less shiny. So, my own watchmaker did a nice job brushing the case.

It's currently on a brown nato.

Menno


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Scottro

very nice! I think the brushing is a nice touch, looks great!


----------



## Scottro

getting some (cold) beach time in this weekend. Neither I nor the watch made it in the water though...


----------



## gnome666

Thieuster said:


> My Seafighter. I reckoned: since the Seafighter echoes the Blancpain Bund for the German army, it's nice combo with my 70s Porsche! ;-)
> 
> For those who checked in recently on this forum: the Seafighter is one of the MKIIs you don't see here very often (dunno why - Bill sold enough of these). Originally, the case came polished, but I preferred mine a little less shiny. So, my own watchmaker did a nice job brushing the case.
> 
> It's currently on a brown nato.
> 
> Menno
> 
> View attachment 4324113












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

Thieuster said:


> My Seafighter. I reckoned: since the Seafighter echoes the Blancpain Bund for the German army, it's nice combo with my 70s Porsche! ;-)
> 
> For those who checked in recently on this forum: the Seafighter is one of the MKIIs you don't see here very often (dunno why - Bill sold enough of these). Originally, the case came polished, but I preferred mine a little less shiny. So, my own watchmaker did a nice job brushing the case.
> 
> It's currently on a brown nato.
> 
> Menno
> 
> View attachment 4324113





gnome666 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love them both. Nice to see the classics getting some attention.


----------



## cybercat

'
Love how the reflections in this...









... are kind of opposite to what's behind it b-)








'


----------



## TheDude

Vantage on Corvus Bond.










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Product Testing Day....... ;-)









Graywater #22 is on Rockin' Ron's XL Nylon strap... b-)

 It's Nice!

--- Best ---

|>|>


----------



## JFingers

More adventures in Korea:




























Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Chromejob

JFingers said:


> More adventures in Korea:
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Pics of _kimchee_ or it ain't happenin'. 

Got some new Maratac toys from CountyComm. Brightest dang AAA flashlight I've seen. Graywater on Maratac gray mil-series. Maratac AAA Tactical v3, Maratac PF (personal flood) AA, Wacom Bamboo Duo stylus/pen (old version).


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
Kingston #025...









...& sorry for not washing off all the seawater, sand, salt & sunblock oil before snapping the pics _ :roll:









'


----------



## bbuzby




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Trying to 'beat the heat' ...... :roll:















It's been up to eighty-seven degrees F. here today.... (-- *87*--)* !!!* :-x

_(...Too Hot for this old guy....)_

---- All My Best ---

|>|>


----------



## Chromejob

cybercat said:


> '
> Kingston #025...
> 
> ...& sorry for not washing off all the seawater, sand, salt & sunblock oil before snapping the pics _ :roll:
> 
> '


I like your "insurance policy."



OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Trying to 'beat the heat' ...... :roll:
> It's been up to eighty-seven degrees F. here today.... (-- *87*--)* !!!* :-x
> 
> _(...Too Hot for this old guy....)_


Waaaa.  Check this week's temps for Durham, NC. This is when I think most of leaving the Piedmont.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Today, LRRP 147 is on a Hirsch Leonardo.....
















--- Have a Great Day ---

|>|>


----------



## DirtyHarrie

Hasn't left my wrist since I got it


----------



## paul.bluedog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

On my wrist today...


----------



## heebs

This one today. As I've mentioned before, it's taking prime spot in my collection so it's probably time to reevaluate and release a few back into the wild (LRRP GMT, red triangle Nassau, 369 Marcello). Yes, this milsub is that good!!


----------



## Aceldama

*****, you have a refined taste in watch straps!










Wearing my Vantage this week in anticipation for a Nassau 369 arriving tomorrow. Going to be evaluating if I need 2 369 dials in the stable.

I could also NOT decide between the MilSub and GMT LRRP. They might both stick around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

This morning.....









Yup. The LRRP is on Horween Chromexcel..... b-)

:think: (This one may be released soon.....) ;-)

--- Have a Great Day ---

|>|>


----------



## Time Collector

***** said:


> This one today. As I've mentioned before, it's taking prime spot in my collection so it's probably time to reevaluate and release a few back into the wild (LRRP GMT, red triangle Nassau, 369 Marcello). Yes, this milsub is that good!!


I know what you mean, I wear my mil sub more than my real sub. I really love the larger case.


----------



## Aceldama

Time Collector said:


> I know what you mean, I wear my mil sub more than my real sub. I really love the larger case.


Right there with ya. My 16610 sits lonely in a case...


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

'Smiling' today, under a cloudy sky....









--- Have a Great Day ---

|>|>


----------



## Time Collector

I see that you are going to let this thing go, it must be hard? Lovely watch.



OmegaCosmicMan said:


> 'Smiling' today, under a cloudy sky....
> 
> View attachment 4379218
> 
> 
> --- Have a Great Day ---
> 
> |>|>


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

New to me 369 Nassau! Just arrived.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Time Collector said:


> I see that you are going to let this thing go, it must be hard? Lovely watch.


 Hi there - I know I will miss it. :-(

:think: But the time is right -

If I am going to do it, I'm doing it now, because it is fresh from service and overhaul, so it would return the maximum of dependable lifetime to the New Owner.

Yeah.....I know I am going to miss it....

--- Best ---


----------



## Aceldama

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from Tapatalk


If I had that one I might be able to replace both the Milsub and and LRRP GMT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Switched up the bracelets for fun.




























Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

And here's a wrist shot.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

@thejollywatcher -- Great Combination and Photos.

:think: I might be trying something like that with a Blackwater or Paradive....

I was thinking about a DLC job on my Graywater, but I am concerned about how the coating holds up -- How durable is it??

Any how....

:think: I'm finding kind of interesting, how much I can grow attached to 'stuff'..... Like this LRRP....









:think: Great relaxing comfort with an old t-shirt that is one-wear away from the rag-bag, and this beautiful tool watch....









I like this watch so much....probably the last pictures I'll post here before it goes into a shipping box today..... :-(

It's been good to me.

My hope is that Bill and MKII will develop a Fulcrum GMT model with a dial like the Capstone or Graywater dial, but with the 12-Hour GMT bezel in gray...And a bracelet. :-!

I wonder if a Fulcrum bezel will fit properly on a LRRP? -- Oh Well....

I can wait. ;-)

--- Have a Good Day, All ---

|>|>


----------



## thejollywatcher

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> @thejollywatcher -- Great Combination and Photos.
> 
> :think: I might be trying something like that with a Blackwater or Paradive....
> 
> I was thinking about a DLC job on my Graywater, but I am concerned about how the coating holds up -- How durable is it??


OCM, check out this recent thread on the DWF and the vid in post # 4.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/question-about-dlc-coatings-1997330.html






I just got my Paradive DLC coated by Jack and told him that I might be interested in getting my Graywater DLC coated too......maybe you'll beat me to it so I can see how good it is first ;-)


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

@thejollywatcher - Thanks for the link! More to think about. I think you're going to beat me to the DLC'ed Graywater though.....After seeing some of my wear on mine, I'm thinking about brushing....

--- Best ---


----------



## mikestrike

from yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Coming to the end of a long day....

....Actually - The Longest One - :think:









_*-- Keepin' It Simple ---*_

I hope Your Day was a Good One....

Good Night All...

|>|>


----------



## paul.bluedog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paul.bluedog

Looks like my hands missing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
New day, new week -









- more messing about in boats...








'


----------



## JFingers

Rare mid-week day off. Further exploration of Seoul was necessary.



















Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## amuro

Enviado desde mi D5803 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Thieuster

For almost two weeks in a row: the Seafighter. Somehow, I love the orange hand & chocolate brown strap combo. The pic was taken a few hours ago, on a rural road a few miles east of my hometown. (the speed is in kms, not miles, btw)

Menno


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## gman54

Have not worn any of my five MKII's since I received this wonderful fathers day gift from my awesome wife.


----------



## TheDude

gman54 said:


> Have not worn any of my five MKII's since I received this wonderful fathers day gift from my awesome wife.


Congrats! That's the most striking Yacht Master imo.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
Picked up my my LRRP GMT from Michael Young on Monday with its new DLC finish, & have been trying different PVD / DLC straps on it all week...

Tuesday was a selection of leather & nylon ZULUs - on for the evening dinner run was a PVD camo :

















Wednesday tried a few NATOs, the "Watchuseek F71 Edition" stood out most :









Thursday I put on a new 22mm Isofrane...









...which has unfortunately kiboshed the rest of the trial as it is so comfortable I can't bring myself to take it off, & am still wearing it now... :roll:
'


----------



## thejollywatcher

Cybercat, your DLC pics really want to make me get mine DLC coated too!!










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

thejollywatcher said:


> Cybercat, your DLC pics really want to make me get mine DLC coated too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Don't do that to my dream watch man!


----------



## kamonjj

Finally a member thanks to Scott

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

LRRP for swim lessons









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

This Milsub has been dominating the wrist time. In fact, the Nassau is gone and the LRRP GMT is the next one to go.

Blinded by the light:


----------



## sevens

You are very welcome


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

sevens said:


> You are very welcome


That C3 Nassau is Swe-e-e-e-e-t.... 

Great Picture -- Thanks for posting. :-!

Now I know what I missed...








That's really nice....

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

I had the Good Fortune to spend a busy day with the Classic... 









Blue lume on Dial? Green Hands? What the.... ;-)









Nice shot of the Hands Detail.... b-)









I Hope All have a Great Weekend!!

|>|>


----------



## Kasamene




----------



## TheDude

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> I had the Good Fortune to spend a busy day with the Classic...
> 
> View attachment 4461458
> 
> 
> Blue lume on Dial? Green Hands? What the.... ;-)
> 
> View attachment 4461466
> 
> 
> Nice shot of the Hands Detail.... b-)
> 
> View attachment 4461474
> 
> 
> I Hope All have a Great Weekend!!
> 
> |>|>


Mine has the same lume variation. It's far less noticeable (nonexistent) to the naked eye. Only the digital camera betrays the difference and I've found that shifting the white balance can make the variation dissappear.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## sevens

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> That C3 Nassau is Swe-e-e-e-e-t....
> 
> Great Picture -- Thanks for posting. :-!
> 
> Now I know what I missed...
> View attachment 4461442
> 
> 
> That's really nice....
> 
> |>|>


It is flawless. 
Another pic.s


----------



## cybercat

'
As I've just picked up a slimline waterproof case for my iPhone - which I use in lieu of buying an actual camera - I thought I'd resume the strap trial on my newly serviced/refurbished LRRP in some water. After a brief trial in the bath, I hit the South China Sea...









Hadn't quite forseen the learning curve, & came across a couple of issues I hadn't had in the bath tub - the picture on the glistening wet screen was almost invisible in the strong sunlight, & I didn't have my reading glasses, so I couldn't really see what I was doing clearly anyway. 
Meanwhile it was difficult to stabilise myself in the swell long enough to keep my head (& the phone) above water & manipulate it to frame & focus with one hand, while keeping the watch hand still, and avoid swallowing too much of the cocktail of seawater & marine diesel. :-d

I couldn't seem to get the iPhone to focus well underwater (more like pea-soup, actually), & 95% of the surface ones weren't too good either, because of motion &/or focus issues. Swimming out a bit further it was less choppy, & luckily there is a line of orange buoys about 50 yards either side of the anti-shark net across the mouth of the bay, presumably to keep swimmers & boats away - either that or to warn the sharks :roll: :









Anyway, the buoys matched the watch straps, and provided something to hold on to keep the watch in one place ...









A drier place to change straps was anchored not too far away...









The longer I kept at it, the better the results were, & managed to get some OK ones of my favourite strap of the day on the way back to the beach :

















Overall a fun couple of hours, & quite a useful learning experience. Hopefully I'll get better at it with a bit of time.
'


----------



## sevens

Anyone knows where to buy rubber strap for Nassau ? 
Many thanks


----------



## TheMeasure

cybercat said:


> ...I hit the South China Sea...Overall a fun couple of hours, & quite a useful learning experience...


Awesome in the wild action shots!!


----------



## TheMeasure

sevens said:


> Anyone knows where to buy rubber strap for Nassau ?
> Many thanks


What style/kind of rubber strap are you looking for?


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## Plat0

Hanging out next to a fountain...


----------



## sevens

Unbox Nassau 369


----------



## cybercat

'
Sunday hike...









Had to take pics somewhere suitable for the strap - a "_Digital Stealth NATO PVD_".








'


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## thejollywatcher

Green ISO day.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'


thejollywatcher said:


> Green ISO day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


'
Very nice Jollywatcher - I'll raise you a black ISO ...









Despite being around 34ºC & 90% humidity yesterday, it was still the most comfortable strap for my hikes in the hills along the coast.

This ends my new straps trial - though now I want a green ISO too! :-!








'


----------



## JFingers

Another LRRP doing work.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## thejollywatcher

@ Cybercat....how about a yellow one ;-)










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

Working on my tropical dialed Kingston the natural way. Spent a day at the water park wearing this combo.










Jury's still out on the Perlon. Pro: Doesn't seem to stretch when wet. Con: Stiffer than a NATO and a bit scratchy in spots.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Kingston #264 on Hadley-Roma bracelet......
















:think: Awwww.... Who needs a new Tudor anyway? ;-)

---Best---

|>|>


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## BSHt013

Waiting on the Vantage bracelet...


----------



## thejollywatcher

Blue ISO day










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

thejollywatcher said:


> Blue ISO day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


That looks great. It might be time to reconsider my ban on rubber and try an Iso on my milsub...

Altho, this happens every few years. I see some photos of watches that look great on an Iso (or similar) so I try one and usually end up not liking it. I like to alternate this with re-trying shark mesh every couple years too. Maybe one of these times I'll learn but it looks so good and I'm willing to try again. Moth, meet flame.


----------



## paul.bluedog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
Another 'wet weekend'...









...but the saltwater kind b-) 







'


----------



## phillycheez

Happy 4th!


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## BSHt013




----------



## heebs

Started the day out with a non- MkII. A vintage favourite of mine: Blandford Squale Ocean Master 200m Superautomatic. This one clearly has a lot of miles on it and I'm happy to bring it back into circulation. 









Sported the LRRP GMT for a bit today and had a cute photo op when the little one fell asleep holding my thumb. 









Swapped for the milsub for the afternoon. Noticed how the light was hitting it while driving and had a quick second at a red light to grab this shot.


----------



## sevens

TODAY I need DATE.


----------



## Aceldama

MilSub week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlb212

at the Whitney


----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## mephisto




----------



## Chromejob

This has been... still... my near-constant wrist companion.


----------



## JFingers

mephisto said:


>


Best part of crossing the pond? Heating up a Chipotle burrito crossing 30West. Back when I had a few ovens in my plane. And could stand up and walk around. Or take a nap.

Blue skies, Mephisto!
-only jake


----------



## Yellowdrive

Love, love, love this Marathon rubber strap!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

Just got this today. It's surprisingly awesome in person. Needs regulated which I'm about to do in a little while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## heebs

Morning everybody. Getting breakfast ready early while mama bear and the little one have a bit more sleep. Heading out shortly for junior's first experience at the Calgary Stampede.


----------



## Chromejob

Speaking of England, Baracuta's having an online sale. Picked up a summer weight G9[1] in a classic color. Nassau approves.










[1] The G9, also known at least in the US as the "Harrington" after the character Ryan O'Neal played on TV's Peyton Place who wore one, is a style classic, like the Sub. After its introduction to the US in the early 50s, Elvis Presley wore one in King Creole, James Dean wore a studio-modified version in Rebel Without a Cause, and Steve McQueen wore one in a cover story photo shoot for Life magazine. Many brands offer a version of the G9, but there's only one Baracuta (as there's only one Mk II).


----------



## Fullers1845

Fullers1845 said:


>


Still this combo.

I suppose I'm subconsciously trying to imitate this guy:










Except now I'm consciously trying to imitate him... ;-)


----------



## cybercat

'
Still wearing this one - now on a 'NATO green' Isofrane...








'


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

This One..... 









:think: ....It has been geting the most wrist time this year - by far.









Graywater #22 FTW!

--- Best ---

|>|>


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Product Testing continues....;-)

:think: Awhile ago, I read in the Key West Design thread about 'Jubilee' bracelets......:roll:

-- So that spurred some questions and interest that results in this: 









This is a Hadley Roma generic 'no-name' replacement for the iconic brand.....

You can see that it is not an 'exact fit' at the folded stainless sheet end-links.

















But, it doesn't look that bad..... :think:









The 'Jubilee' is light, fairly flexible and very comfortable, actually.









Maybe a bit too 'blingy' on this watch, for my tastes (anyway.....) :roll:









I think I'll stick with either the Hadley Roma Oyster or the MKII Rivet bracelet, though.

:think: The 'Jubilee' looks better on this one....









But....It could fit better - :-(

--- Best ---

|>|>


----------



## DirtyHarrie

Yumm!


----------



## JFingers

Wish I was flying, but being a race car driver is ok, too.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## White Tuna

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Product Testing continues....;-)
> 
> :think: Awhile ago, I read in the Key West Design thread about 'Jubilee' bracelets......:roll:
> 
> -- So that spurred some questions and interest that results in this:
> 
> This is a Hadley Roma generic 'no-name' replacement for the iconic brand.....
> 
> You can see that it is not an 'exact fit' at the folded stainless sheet end-links.
> 
> But, it doesn't look that bad..... :think:
> 
> View attachment 4587682
> 
> 
> The 'Jubilee' is light, fairly flexible and very comfortable, actually.
> 
> Maybe a bit too 'blingy' on this watch, for my tastes (anyway.....) :roll:
> 
> I think I'll stick with either the Hadley Roma Oyster or the MKII Rivet bracelet, though.
> 
> :think: The 'Jubilee' looks better on this one....
> 
> But....It could fit better - :-(
> 
> --- Best ---
> 
> |>|>


That looks awesome!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

It's my "Fullers Friday" pose..I have some room for improvement. ;-)


----------



## Fullers1845

TheMeasure said:


> It's my "Fullers Friday" pose..I have some room for improvement. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 4609402


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from Tapatalk


Awesome piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Switched to a BC strap for the evening.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

thejollywatcher said:


> Switched to a BC strap for the evening.


Nice toy, Old Fred! Go get the band together....


----------



## JFingers

More adventures in Korean watch shopping. X-33 3rd gen, might replace my Airwolf if we get a squadron order together.










Probably the next watch I'll buy, a hesalite sandwich.










Key West dreaming...



















Still rocking the LRRP! Home soon to wear my Kingston and Vantage again.

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: Ending a busy Saturday with Graywater #22... 









-- Hope All are having a Good Weekend --

|>|>


----------



## cybercat

'
Ending a busy _Sunday_ here.... the sun was already begining to go down when I read OmegaCosmicMan's post above & snapped this, over 4 hours ago...


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## sennaster

JFingers said:


> Probably the next watch I'll buy, a hesalite sandwich.


Just professed my desire for a speedy pro to my wife 5 minutes ago, she was not pleased

The boys are having some down time while the baby naps


----------



## Chromejob

A mega-fugly line of severe thunderstorms bulldozing through the area, with tons of intense cloud to cloud lightning, while I stay warm and dry with Graywater #13.[1] You flyboys will recognize those oh-**** curling finger formations on the leading edge -- scary stuff if you're wheels in the well.

[1] Maratac mil-s-series strap with zombie green stripe to go with the Maratac AAA tactical's glow in the dark diffuser.


















Busy day full of improvisations and goofs, finding out my 12 yo daughter didn't just dislocate her toe, but broke the sucker. Geez Louise.


----------



## supersmitty

Wearing this guy almost exclusively lately.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

***** encouraged me to take this thing out of the MKII carrying case.


----------



## heebs

thach said:


> ***** encouraged me to take this thing out of the MKII carrying case.


Damn right! It does you no good sitting in the case. Glad to see it out and on your wrist.

Edit: new page in tapatalk. I'm sporting this old thing today. It's OK if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## watchknut

modded Tissot Sea Star 1000


----------



## harrym71

It's on a Hodinkee NATO, can you tell?


----------



## gnome666

Chromejob said:


> A mega-fugly line of severe thunderstorms bulldozing through the area, with tons of intense cloud to cloud lightning, while I stay warm and dry with Graywater #13.[1] You flyboys will recognize those oh-**** curling finger formations on the leading edge -- scary stuff if you're wheels in the well.
> 
> [1] Maratac mil-s-series strap with zombie green stripe to go with the Maratac AAA tactical's glow in the dark diffuser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Busy day full of improvisations and goofs, finding out my 12 yo daughter didn't just dislocate her toe, but broke the sucker. Geez Louise.


Not too bad of a fracture...those heal very well, especially in kids. In a few months the repeat X-ray will look like nothing ever happened.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnome666

***** said:


> Damn right! It does you no good sitting in the case. Glad to see it out and on your wrist.
> 
> Edit: new page in tapatalk. I'm sporting this old thing today. It's OK if you're into that sort of thing.


I'm choosing to fight back Thach's evil 369 dynasty with a little bit of my own









Plus, in honor of ***** great collection of vintage pieces here is a nice one I picked up for a song recently. My first hi-beat 36000 vph watch. Second hand is smooth as butter 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

JFingers said:


> More adventures in Korean watch shopping. X-33 3rd gen, might replace my Airwolf if we get a squadron order together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the next watch I'll buy, a hesalite sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Key West dreaming...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still rocking the LRRP! Home soon to wear my Kingston and Vantage again.
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Oh drool. Love the X33 especially.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Wore this a couple of days ago.










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

JFingers said:


> Probably the next watch I'll buy, a hesalite sandwich.


Nothing wrong with a Speedie now and then...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Hardly working... Er... Working hard, um, working lunch?










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## heebs

Parting shot. Final accuracy check on the LRRP UTC before it changes hands, so to speak. Hard to believe but in the last 2 weeks I've somehow let not 1 but 2 MkIIs go - this one and a red triangle Nassau. I hope these 2 watches bring as much enjoyment to the new owners as they've brought me. 









I guess the LRRP milsub, Blackwater (plus a couple mods and my beloved super compressor custom build) will have to suffice.


----------



## BSHt013

Thanks ***** for talking some sense into my brain.


----------



## heebs

thach said:


> Thanks ***** for talking some sense into my brain.


Doesn't that look and feel so much better on your wrist than in the box?


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

Absolutely it does. Thanks D!












***** said:


> Doesn't that look and feel so much better on your wrist than in the box?


----------



## heebs

***** said:


> Doesn't that look and feel so much better on your wrist than in the box?





thach said:


> Absolute it does. Thanks D!


Looks great.

But what are you doing about that beauty 369 Nassau now? Isn't that just sitting there collecting dust now??? Insert maniacal laugh here...

But seriously, I envy the tight 3 watch rotation you've got! All 3 are awesome!


----------



## Cleans Up

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

Cleans Up said:


> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Wow I really like that gmt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleans Up

thanks mate, it's become a favorite of mine.


----------



## Cleans Up

Stingray for today

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleans Up

Cleans Up said:


> Stingray for today
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk











Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin

thach said:


> ***** encouraged me to take this thing out of the MKII carrying case.


You needed encouragement? !


----------



## BSHt013

Darwin said:


> You needed encouragement? !


Embarrassing, but true story. :|

This today.


----------



## BSHt013

Kind words D! Appreciated, as I've got watch envy when I think of your sweet collection.



***** said:


> Looks great.
> 
> But what are you doing about that beauty 369 Nassau now? Isn't that just sitting there collecting dust now??? Insert maniacal laugh here...
> 
> But seriously, I envy the tight 3 watch rotation you've got! All 3 are awesome!


----------



## JFingers

Spending time at Incheon airport in style... Even though they were both enormous.



















Looking forward to changing the time zone on this one soon.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## sennaster

Blueberry Nassau?


----------



## TheMeasure

sennaster said:


> Blueberry Nassau?


 |>|>|>


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71

Grillin'


----------



## thejollywatcher

Paradive lume.

Edit: Sucky pic! The lume looked so much better under the blanket afterwards. :-d










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

I posted this over in the Sub Homage thread but wanted to share it here too (with some extra thoughts)

I got my appreciation for watches from my dad. Not directly- he still wears a Tissot from before they were married (40+ yrs), but a general appreciation for fine mechanical works and the strange possibility of a machine having some sort of soul.

Morning time with my own little one. "No, you can't have my milsub yet". 









The cost of entry into the MkII ownership group is high, ranging from high resale prices, scarcity on the used market, and long wait times for new ones. For all those folks out there who are trying to get their first one or are waiting on a project build, I encourage you to stay patient. It's worth the wait. Someone here mentioned the time it took Michelangelo to paint the ceiling of the Sistine Chapel and compared it to getting one of Bill's watches. While not everyone will view MkII the same way, the number of long term fans in here who own multiple models and the number of instant converts who have just received their first one should be pretty indicative of the MkII appeal.

Enjoy your MkIIs or whatever you're wearing today, gents.


----------



## Steppy




----------



## JFingers

On a new worn&wound model 2.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## thejollywatcher

Making it three in a row on a vintage style BC.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Switched to Graywater #13 last night after a q&d photo op. Love it on the gray Maratac mil-series. Supposed to be 96º today, another scorcher. Wish I could afford some Sea Island cotton shirts.










On the plus side (joke), I've lost so much weight in the last year (down to 184ish), a tailor has measured me at a smaller jacket size &#8230; 42, or 44 trim. This would explain why some of the jackets I've been buying fit, but then one didn't. 44 no longer means 44.  So I now fit into a Medium shirt, not Large. This explains why my Sunspel and Baracuta (UK sizes) purchases have been so haphazard in the fit. Tried a M out with a $12 Egyptian cotton polo from Costco, and ... it fits. Coincidentally (ja, right), it's the style and color Connery wore in Dr. No. 










Now I need new undershirts. Bah.


----------



## Dr_Fierce

Still loving this piece. Enjoying it on this grey NATO.


----------



## supersmitty

Now on a rubber Sinn strap... Still super cool, comfy, and solid. Can't wait for KeyWest


----------



## supersmitty

harrym71 said:


> Grillin'
> 
> View attachment 4697562


Funny... Love the pic, but instantly made me think how impossible it would be for me to grill now without wearing one of my "bezel watches".
I've actually told my wife that I had to "change my watch in order to start dinner", and I've definitely ran up stairs to swap out to an MKII when wearing my rolexes (explorer I, or 1530 datejust) in these instances.
Ah 1st world problems... Anyone else run into these "issues"?


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## supersmitty

Today it's the blackwater on a strapcode Sandblasted Super Engineer II
Happy Wednesday everybody


----------



## Chromejob

supersmitty said:


> ...
> Ah 1st world problems... Anyone else run into these "issues"?


Oh yes, a dive watch is great for timing, but not too precise when flash searing ahi tuna.[1] But you have to be cautious not to bang it in the grill!

[1] I liked to marinate the steaks in a citrus mixture, that cold "cooks" the meat, then you only need to flash sear it. Beautiful.


----------



## cybercat

'



Chromejob said:


> Oh yes, a dive watch is great for timing, but not too precise when flash searing ahi tuna.[1] But you have to be cautious not to bang it in the grill!
> 
> [1] I liked to marinate the steaks in a citrus mixture, that cold "cooks" the meat, then you only need to flash sear it. Beautiful.


 Sounds delicious Chromejob! You reminded that my sister used to 'cook' red snapper in lemon juice in the fridge back in the 80's, when she lived here, & I was just a visitor.

Well, I cheated tonight, & popped out to buy my dinner from a Thai restaurant down the street. 
While waiting outside for _them_ to do the cooking, I wondered around & snapped these -

















The cool glow of neon is far less ubiquitous here nowadays than it used to be, regretfully...
- but its still easy to fall under its spell.


----------



## TheMeasure

Hope we can see more pics of this! One of the best configurations for the Blackwater IMO.



supersmitty said:


>


----------



## supersmitty

TheMeasure said:


> Hope we can see more pics of this! One of the best configurations for the Blackwater IMO.


Thanks my man...I've become very fond as well. 
Ask and ye shall receive (pics at the bottom)
https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/watchadoo-lovers-need-your-advice-please-1626954.html


----------



## thejollywatcher

The color of the Desert Dweller NATO really seems to accentuate the gilt.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

This is the _mother _of all Blackwaters, IMO!  :-!

The red tipped second hand and red date are really nice accents |> b-)



supersmitty said:


> Today it's the blackwater on a strapcode Sandblasted Super Engineer II
> Happy Wednesday everybody


----------



## JFingers

supersmitty said:


> Today it's the blackwater on a strapcode Sandblasted Super Engineer II
> Happy Wednesday everybody


I love the bezel, second hand and date, but I prefer the type 1 dial for a clean look. Great watch, and it is one of my Watchrecon alerts for when the perfect one comes along...

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## cybercat

'
 Had been pondering which one of my regulars to be 'the one' to wear on my almost 4 week trip to Scandinavia & UK -









Have chosen the LRRP...









Turned out an easy choice once I realised it's the only watch I currently own with a GMT hand for the different time zones. :roll:


----------



## JFingers

cybercat said:


> '
> Had been pondering which one of my regulars to be 'the one' to wear on my almost 4 week trip to Scandinavia & UK -
> 
> View attachment 4747354
> 
> 
> Have chosen the LRRP...
> 
> View attachment 4747330
> 
> 
> Turned out an easy choice once I realised it's the only watch I currently own with a GMT hand for the different time zones. :roll:
> 
> View attachment 4747338


I had the same dilemma and chose the same. My LRRP was the only watch I wore for 3 months in Korea. Now that I'm home, the rotation starts again!










If you aren't reading Ghost Fleet, you're wrong. Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

My latest edition that arrived today.

Thanks Daryl!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71

On purpose?....maybe ;-)


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

What is it?









Graywater #22 on BC Rubber - Love that vanilla scent, too.. ;-)









This is the Strapcode/Taikonaut blasted oyster clasp...









:think: My Graywater has become my go-to daily wearer.

--- Best ---

|>|>


----------



## OkiFrog

My MKII MilSub HRV arrived today just in time for Typhoon Halola. Thanks Time Collector.


----------



## thejollywatcher

harrym71 said:


> On purpose?....maybe ;-)
> 
> View attachment 4752906


Your socks inspired me to step out of my comfort zone. Sort of ;-)


----------



## Time Collector

I quite sure that Milsub will survive the Typhoon, you just be safe and wear it in good health.


OkiFrog said:


> View attachment 4755514
> 
> My MKII MilSub HRV arrived today just in time for Typhoon Halola. Thanks Time Collector.


----------



## sevens




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Well, for a short time today, this....









One of my Blackwaters with a new version of the StrapCode Super-Engineer II Bracelet.

-- Hope You All have a Great Weekend --

|>|>


----------



## JFingers

Breakfast of champions.










Also, standby for a quick and dirty off topic write up of yesterday's Watchbuys road show in San Francisco.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## Chromejob

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: My Graywater has become my go-to daily wearer.
> 
> --- Best ---
> 
> |>|>


Today for me, too, mate.









Haven't got a vanilla scented rubber strap, but ... I do have that Mk II strap. Have been tempted to put it on my Nassau or Kingston for a spell.... But lately I just love my Maratac straps. Run with the Zombie stripe green Zulu, then put on a black or gray mil-series (on either my usual daily Nassau, which someone recently told me "just puts the exclamation point on your style," or Graywater #13) for daytime wear.


----------



## sennaster

harrym71 said:


> On purpose?....maybe ;-)
> 
> View attachment 4752906


Like your style


----------



## OkiFrog

MilSub on a Phoenix strap today.


----------



## heebs

OkiFrog said:


> MilSub on a Phoenix strap today.


Same combo here, but usually with a Moleskine and Maxmadco. Been wearing this one A LOT since getting it a couple months ago.


----------



## Chromejob

OkiFrog said:


> View attachment 4791370
> 
> MilSub on a Phoenix strap today.


Is that a *Dodocase Durables* in the left corner?

*Graywater* #13 checking in on Phoenix NATO converted to single-strap. Love British MoD gray on this versatile watch....


----------



## sevens

A 'little' lume


----------



## kamonjj

Returned from service on Friday and have been wearing it the last couple days. Simplicity and beauty. The flat black dial and date wheel are a unique touch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22

kamonjj said:


> Returned from service on Friday and have been wearing it the last couple days. Simplicity and beauty. The flat black dial and date wheel are a unique touch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, J. Your watch game is on fire these days! This, the Tudor and MM300, nice pickups. You have good taste, my friend.


----------



## OkiFrog

Good eye! Yes it's the black Dodo Case, great products.



Chromejob said:


> Is that a *Dodocase Durables* in the left corner?
> 
> *Graywater* #13 checking in on Phoenix NATO converted to single-strap. Love British MoD gray on this versatile watch....


----------



## OkiFrog

Which Madmax pen do you have? I checked out the website, very cool designs. Thanks.



***** said:


> Same combo here, but usually with a Moleskine and Maxmadco. Been wearing this one A LOT since getting it a couple months ago.


----------



## heebs

OkiFrog said:


> Which Madmax pen do you have? I checked out the website, very cool designs. Thanks.


"Just" the steel one. When I got it, there was only one option. Initially I thought it felt heavy but after a bit of use, I realized that the balance is great. I recommend it highly!



I've been close to ordering myself one of the Ti ones many times but there's nothing wrong with this steel one and it's going to last forever.

Edit: I've also owned a couple of the County Comm Embassy pens and I'm pretty sure Jim makes those too. I also had a Karas Customs pen too in brass but I rarely used it since I usually reached for the Maxmadco first. I ended up giving it to a good friend.


----------



## harrym71

"How does it feel
To treat me like you do
When you've laid laid your hands upon me
And told me who you are.."


----------



## kamonjj

liwang22 said:


> Wow, J. Your watch game is on fire these days! This, the Tudor and MM300, nice pickups. You have good taste, my friend.


Lol thanks Li! You're too kind. Its been a great few months, I feel very fortunate to have the collection I do and am enjoying them immensely.

Now if I could just add a few more......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: It was a "Type II" day today.... ;-)









--- Best ---

|>|>


----------



## Aceldama

Milsub on the train

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Did someone say Embassy Pen?










Watching Criterion Collection's ZATOICHI THE FUGITIVE with appropriate spirits.....


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

Still can't seem to bump this one off my wrist. Waiting for a job interview and hoping the Milsub is my lucky charm.



Phoenix NATO in admiralty grey, Maxmadco pen, Moleskine notebook.


----------



## Chromejob

***** said:


> Still can't seem to bump this one off my wrist. Waiting for a job interview and hoping the Milsub is my lucky charm.


Same boat here, a Mk II has been with me in every interview. A phone screener ma~ana in fact.

Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## harrym71

New NATO today.


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## Aceldama

LRRP on the bracelet...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Yup!










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Cleans Up

Got some down time in WV? 

My LRRP says hello


----------



## JFingers

Cleans Up said:


> Got some down time in WV?


Nope, on my way to work every day. He lives out here in NorCal now.

Blue skies, 
-only Jake


----------



## sennaster

Black Phoenix nato while contemplating big decisions in life


----------



## lycanthropejeff

Only a fool would fail to hire someone smart enough to own that pen... Best pen I've ever owned and completely impervious to pretension... good luck!

jtk


----------



## OkiFrog

Best of luck on your interview.


----------



## DirtyHarrie

I cant get enough of this Nassau! 
Been on my wrist everyday, minus one evening, since May 26th


----------



## Fullers1845

DirtyHarrie said:


> I cant get enough of this Nassau!
> Been on my wrist everyday, minus one evening, since May 26th


#AsItShouldBe


----------



## BSHt013

Fullers1845 said:


> #AsItShouldBe


You're killing me with these hashtags James! Reminds me of the first time you used "totes" in a post. Laughed out loud for real.


----------



## BSHt013

Trying this combo out to see if it will work for scuba dives in Belize next week. I think, yes.

Thank you Fullers1845 for the regimental nato!


----------



## Ocwa

LRRP:


----------



## TheGanzman

Hey Thach - If you dive Amergris Caye, how 'bout looking for my WestCoastime dive watch for me? It's ~3 miles offshore in 130' of water - it's the one on a bracelet with the missing spring bar...


----------



## BSHt013

You got it bud! If I find it, I'll meet you at the coffee bean & tea leaf in South Coast Plaza for the drop off. You buy though.












TheGanzman said:


> Hey Thach - If you dive Amergris Caye, how 'bout looking for my WestCoastime dive watch for me? It's ~3 miles offshore in 130' of water - it's the one on a bracelet with the missing spring bar...


----------



## Cleans Up

Ocwa said:


> LRRP:
> View attachment 4841657


Love this combo! Not to mention the rarity of the HRV with bracelet! Congrats


----------



## sevens

Hello everyone,

Long time no post here. 
Peace.


----------



## kamonjj

Going to pick up my new forester in a bit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

^Dude, what kind of NATO is that? Looks great.


----------



## heebs

Good Morning Team MkII.

Had a quiet minute this morning and wanted to share a pic of my milsub. Still on the admiralty grey Phoenix. Still running great (but has sped up a little since the first week). Still looking great.



I noticed a scratch on the crystal this morning. I was initially a bit upset about it but then realized that I was only frustrated because I wasn't sure how I had done it. I wear the hell out of most of my watches and wabi comes with the territory and it all adds up to having a story to tell. Plus, it's not super visible unless the light catches it right and you're looking for it. It's around the 37 minute mark, close to the bezel.


----------



## Darwin

Great Scott! That thing is gorgeous!



***** said:


> Good Morning Team MkII.
> 
> Had a quiet minute this morning and wanted to share a pic of my milsub. Still on the admiralty grey Phoenix. Still running great (but has sped up a little since the first week). Still looking great.
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed a scratch on the crystal this morning. I was initially a bit upset about it but then realized that I was only frustrated because I wasn't sure how I had done it. I wear the hell out of most of my watches and wabi comes with the territory and it all adds up to having a story to tell. Plus, it's not super visible unless the light catches it right and you're looking for it. It's around the 37 minute mark, close to the bezel.


----------



## heebs

Darwin said:


> Great Scott! That thing is gorgeous!


Thanks Darwin,

Here's a pic that I took just for you this morning:


----------



## Aceldama

***** said:


> Good Morning Team MkII.
> 
> Had a quiet minute this morning and wanted to share a pic of my milsub. Still on the admiralty grey Phoenix. Still running great (but has sped up a little since the first week)


Mine says hi.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Dude, what kind of NATO is that? Looks great.


Thanks buddy. It's actually an omega nato. Sure 225 bucks for a nato is expensive but, it's the only one I will wear anymore. Amazingly comfortable and extremely high quality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Here, let me fix that for you...


kamonjj said:


> Going to pick up my new *Aston Martin DBS* in a bit ...




Let us know how it fares after a few months of doubling the strap back ... one of the few things holding me back from getting the single-color Omega NATO. Pricey, but premium quality I imagine.

Sporting a Sunday pseudo-Dr. No look today, Kingston #249 on Maratac Zulu (listening to John Barry's remastered DAF soundtrack, favorite track "007 and counting").


----------



## 66Cooper

kamonjj said:


> Going to pick up my new forester in a bit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the omega speedy NATO?


----------



## kamonjj

66Cooper said:


> Is that the omega speedy NATO?


Here is the link to the one I purchased.

OMEGA Watches: Accessories - NATO Straps - 031ZSZ002056

I have had it since 4th of july weekend, and its been holding up very well so far, no signs of wear from my regular rotation. The leather backing on the fabric is a nice touch that really makes a world of difference for me. I've worn it working outside in over 90 degree temps with over 90% humidity and it doesn't smell like sweat like a normal nato does either. I mean it does a little but not nearly as potent as they normally are.

I'll keep everyone posted if something goes wrong down the line.

On another note, I am proud to announce that I have a kingston in the exact configuration coming in bound!!!!!! Thanks Steven.


----------



## kamonjj

Chromejob said:


> Here, let me fix that for you...


That literally made me laugh out loud.


----------



## kamonjj

Hasn't been off the wrist since Friday. Gonna break out something else for tomorrow .... Choices choices










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plat0

harrym71 said:


> "How does it feel
> To treat me like you do
> When you've laid laid your hands upon me
> And told me who you are.."
> 
> View attachment 4799746
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799802


I had a blue Monday... Sweet strap!


----------



## OkiFrog

MilSub out for a stroll.


----------



## Time Collector

OkiFrog said:


> View attachment 4791370
> 
> MilSub on a Phoenix strap today.





***** said:


> Same combo here, but usually with a Moleskine and Maxmadco. Been wearing this one A LOT since getting it a couple months ago.





Aceldama said:


> Mine says hi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man! You guys are killing me. Where are all these MilSubs coming from, Seeing these really makes me want one again. I'm kicking myself in the butt for letting mine go, because now I know that it was the perfect all around watch.


----------



## heebs

Time Collector said:


> Man! You guys are killing me. Where are all these MilSubs coming from, Seeing these really makes me want one again. I'm kicking myself in the butt for letting mine go, because now I know that it was the perfect all around watch.


I'm liking all the milsubs these days too. But shhhh or Darwin might be asking for his old one back.


----------



## TheGanzman

Mine says hello too!


----------



## kamonjj

Closest thing I have to a mil sub. Wish those mil subs had dates

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevens

kamonjj said:


> Here is the link to the one I purchased.
> 
> OMEGA Watches: Accessories - NATO Straps - 031ZSZ002056
> 
> .


I couldnt check the price and find button buying.


----------



## thejollywatcher

sevens said:


> I couldnt check the price and find button buying.


Me too.

And this is still my #1 MKII in my rotation.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

sevens said:


> I couldnt check the price and find button buying.


You have to get them through your local boutique.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Serpentor

Packing up to go fishing. Hoping for some serious pike action! The Milsub gets to tag along.


----------



## sevens

thejollywatcher said:


> Me too.
> 
> And this is still my #1 MKII in my rotation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Hello
What is the model ?


----------



## kamonjj

sevens said:


> Hello
> What is the model ?


I believe it's the grey water

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

Serpentor said:


> Packing up to go fishing. Hoping for some serious pike action! The Milsub gets to tag along.


Very nice. What brand is the NATO. Thanks.


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## Aceldama

369 day...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

sevens said:


> Hello
> What is the model ?


Graywater :-!


----------



## tako_watch

Haven't worn this awhile, I think it will stay a few days









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

Quiet moment with junior. Looks like he's catching the MkII bug early.


----------



## JFingers

This kinda day...










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## OkiFrog

Trying out a new black Phoenix NATO on my MilSub.


----------



## BSHt013

Last flight before jumping on a boat.


----------



## Chromejob

thach said:


> Last flight before jumping on a boat.


Reminds me of the skies I saw flying around the Caribbean.....


----------



## Aceldama

The decision continues...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

Where are all of the grey fulcrums hiding? I just may be in the market... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

kamonjj said:


> Where are all of the grey fulcrums hiding? I just may be in the market...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Might be some opportunities to buy a new one soon... This was on IG recently.


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## JFingers

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Chromejob

JFingers said:


> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


It's not easy being green. (Had some nice polo shirts in green at Costco, but not my -- new -- size.)


----------



## bbuzby




----------



## BSHt013

Waiting on the dive boat.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## Fullers1845

^Sublime photo, Thach. Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## BSHt013

Thank you sir James! Apparently the Nassau isn't just a pretty face. Got in 2 dives this morning off Ambergris Caye. Bit of a scare once back on the boat and realized the crown had been unscrewed a couple of turns. All is well. Phew!












Fullers1845 said:


> ^Sublime photo, Thach. Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## JFingers

The King :










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Graywater No. 22 in....









_An Homage to 'Fullers1845'

_(The Originator of this Fine Thread_) ;-)









|>|>
_


----------



## chritiand




----------



## Fullers1845

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Graywater No. 22 in....
> 
> View attachment 4945169
> 
> 
> _An Homage to 'Fullers1845'
> 
> _(The Originator of this Fine Thread_) ;-)
> 
> View attachment 4945177
> 
> 
> |>|>
> _


Cheers, OCM! That's a fine looking Graywater in a striking pose. Thanks for posting so many pics of your MkII's.

Here's one of my favorite "Fullers Pose" shots with Thach's OWC/MkII 3-6-9 mod (not sure who has the watch now).


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## kamonjj

Finally spent my first day with the Kingston .....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plat0

BBQ'ing on a Monday with the Kingston on a C&B #straps4acure NATO.


----------



## sennaster




----------



## BSHt013




----------



## kamonjj

Starting to have a lot of respect for this beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

I couldn't tell you how, but taking off my Nassau (on nylon) inside my apothecary cabinet, the watch flipped off and landed in the bathtub next to me. Dammit. An hour later, I'm worried that the timing is off, so stuck it next to its sibling Kingston, both synced to teh USNO, both on the winder. 12 hours later, they're within a second of each other ... as they were months earlier.

Damn, these are a tough movement, and solid case protection.

So today it was Graywater #13's turn on my wrist, taking a coffee break at the NCMA. Anyone a Porsche fan? The museum's *Porsche by Design* exhibition's monograph was on sale, last 2 copies, couldn't resist it. Pics of Steve McQueen's old 356, Janis Joplin's psychedelic custom painted ride. I rather wonder how my Nassau bracelet would look on my O&W 5512 (what McQueen wore) homage....


----------



## BSHt013

Surprise! This one.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Up early this morning.... ;-)









Picking out my 'Gear' for the day...









Off to the Float Plane Base....peaceful...But it won't be that way for too much longer
-when those big beautiful ol' Pratt & Whitney radial engines start to tick over....









We've been in the air for awhile now....









And the beautiful scenic coast of the inner Geographic Harbor is below...









Back to see the girls....among others-









A little cooling off fun after a morning of good fishing for these two....









And all too soon...back in the air.









Landing on water....

We had a Very Good Day - Hope yours was too!

|>|>


----------



## heebs

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Up early this morning.... ;-)
> 
> View attachment 4978225
> 
> 
> Picking out my 'Gear' for the day...
> 
> View attachment 4978233
> 
> 
> Off to the Float Plane Base....peaceful...But it won't be that way for too much longer
> -when those big beautiful ol' Pratt & Whitney radial engines start to tick over....
> 
> View attachment 4978241
> 
> 
> We've been in the air for awhile now....
> 
> View attachment 4978257
> 
> 
> And the beautiful scenic coast of the inner Geographic Harbor is below...
> 
> View attachment 4978265
> 
> 
> Back to see the girls....among others-
> 
> View attachment 4978273
> 
> 
> A little cooling off fun after a morning of good fishing for these two....
> 
> View attachment 4978289
> 
> 
> And all too soon...back in the air.
> 
> View attachment 4978297
> 
> 
> Landing on water....
> 
> We had a Very Good Day - Hope yours was too!
> 
> |>|>


Great shots! Thanks for sharing. How are you liking the Df?


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

***** said:


> Great shots! Thanks for sharing. How are you liking the Df?


 Thanks, *****. I Love the Df! It is a magnificent tool -- I am still learning about it and its' many configurable settings.

I have about 1400 images to sort through from yesterday's trip, and about 600 others from the other members of our group.

I might be able to post some more in a separate thread later, if folks are interested. :think:

-- My Best to You and Your Family --

|>|>

p.s. And to Stay 'On Topic' ..... :roll:









Today....Back in the 'modern world' - Graywater tracking 'Market Close' back East...

And thinking about yesterday's Adventure. A Great Pilot who takes care of his great aircraft.









Widely regarded as the finest 'utility aircraft' ever built, the de Havilland Canada DHC-2 Beaver is a mainstay in our Alaska home.

And 'Good Days' are enhanced by 'Good Gear' - Yesterday's Choice for tools again....









The Nikon Df combines a classic photography esperience for those grounded in Nikon's pre-digital film cameras, with the unmatched capabilities of modern gadgetry and technology!

It's ability to still work and offer some functionality with all my classic lenses (including some from the early 1960's)
along with the best of Nikon's more recent lenses, like the excellent AF-S 70-300mm Nikkor f4.5-5.6 with ED and VR technologies...

Awesome!


----------



## Aceldama

Cheating today. Calculating average time spent for system changes...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

Hot


----------



## kamonjj

Quick pic of what I'm going to be wearing tomorrow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

Cool


----------



## BSHt013

Waiting for Bill to send me an email saying the bracelet is ready for sale.


----------



## BSHt013

More? Why not?


----------



## kamonjj

^ I think that's the only no bezel watch I'd consider. So if you ever want to sell it. Pm me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71

Got some new straps in the mail today from Cincystrapsworks.... question is, which one to put on the Nassau?


----------



## kamonjj

Touring dc with my Nassau on.

Fulcrum is on the way!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

thach said:


> Waiting for Bill to send me an email saying the bracelet is ready for sale.


Now *that* is on the level.


----------



## bbckfh

Not my Nassau (it sits at home safely), but my bead-blasted TSAR accompanied me on this deployment


----------



## bbuzby




----------



## Chromejob

harrym71 said:


> Got some new straps in the mail today from Cincystrapsworks.... question is, which one to put on the Nassau?


A: all of them.


----------



## chritiand




----------



## 66Cooper

The sands of time never looked so good


----------



## harrym71

This was yesterday's strap choice from Cincy Strap Works.

Premium Desert Sand Nato.


----------



## kamonjj

Quick pic of my latest edition ....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Today....

















...So Far.... ;-)

--- Best ---

|>|>


----------



## JFingers

Shelter Cove, CA.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## heebs

thach said:


>


That is a GREAT photo! Love it!!


----------



## BSHt013

Thank you *****! Appreciate that much considering I admire your handy work myself. 

Sometimes you glance down and realize no filter needed.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Changed it up a bit.... ;-)









It's another Sea Fighter!! b-)

|>|>


----------



## OkiFrog

LRRP


----------



## Darwin

OkiFrog said:


> LRRP


Ewwww, gross. Didn't your mother teach you to excuse yourself! And for Pete's sake cover your mouth when you do that!


----------



## heebs

OkiFrog said:


> View attachment 5053354
> 
> LRRP





Darwin said:


> Ewwww, gross. Didn't your mother teach you to excuse yourself! And for Pete's sake cover your mouth when you do that!


Darwin, this is just for you: LRRP revisited.


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## mlb212

Desk collage with my stingray


----------



## BSHt013

Nice shot. Now I want a Stingray!



mlb212 said:


> View attachment 5070313
> 
> 
> Desk collage with my stingray


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

MKII Paradive in....









_'Grail Mail'
_
Enjoy Your Day!

|>|>


----------



## OkiFrog

MilSub and thanks to ***** for telling me about the MaxMadCo pen, two works of art.


----------



## mikestrike

Fulcrum on a handmade blue horween leather strap. I originally made the strap for another watch but I think it looks nice on the Fulcrum. The blue isn't this dark in person.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevens

May I join with not only MKII


----------



## sevens

What a lume!


----------



## mlb212

sevens said:


> May I join with not only MKII


What is that? A greek God watch? That is either the coolest watch ever or the ugliest, I can't decide.


----------



## sevens

mlb212 said:


> What is that? A greek God watch? That is either the coolest watch ever or the ugliest, I can't decide.


It is S W A T C H

To me, it is one of the C O O L E S T !


----------



## Chromejob

mlb212 said:


> What is that? A greek God watch? That is either the coolest watch ever or the ugliest, I can't decide.


Looks like something celebrating the Olympics. Neat!


----------



## harrym71

Last night.


----------



## sevens




----------



## harrym71

Enjoying a pint of Fullers....


----------



## BSHt013

I fell off the wagon.


----------



## TheGanzman

thach said:


> I fell off the wagon.


If that came from where I THINK that came from, welcome back to SoCal, after a brief "vacation" in Tejas...


----------



## kamonjj

Started with this:










Switched to this:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

New to me. Let's see what this whole Kingston chatter is all about...










Anyone know a good source for shoulderless spring bars for the Kingston? The SARS ones I picked up from TopSpec would not go in properly (and promptly popped out when I thought it was in and tried to put the NATO through).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

Aceldama said:


> New to me. Let's see what this whole Kingston chatter is all about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know a good source for shoulderless spring bars for the Kingston? The SARS ones I picked for TopSpec would not go in properly (and promptly popped out when I thought it was in and tried to put the NATO through).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great on you! I'm glad it found a good home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

thach said:


> I fell off the wagon.


Uh oh... Looks like it was a fun fall, though. ;-)

(BTW Sweet Stingray, Thach.)


----------



## Fullers1845

Trying out a new NATO from Cincy Strap Works. As a satisfied customer, I recommend!


----------



## TheMeasure

Aceldama said:


> New to me. Let's see what this whole Kingston chatter is all about...


First congrats on your Kingston! Enjoy it. :-!



Aceldama said:


> Anyone know a good source for shoulderless spring bars for the Kingston? The SARS ones I picked up from TopSpec would not go in properly (and promptly popped out when I thought it was in and tried to put the NATO through).


Interesting..I have the Marathon shoulderless bars on all my MKIIs..purchased from TopSpec and thoroughly pleased with the quality and performance. I know others have sourced the Marathon bars from CountyComm with positive results as well.

Here's a thread that may help..
Best spring bars for NATO/RAF..


----------



## Chromejob

Aceldama said:


> Anyone know a good source for shoulderless spring bars for the Kingston? The SARS ones I picked up from TopSpec would not go in properly (and promptly popped out when I thought it was in and tried to put the NATO through).


The SAR bars from CountyComm have worked great for me. Should extend further into the lugs then conventional bars with single or double shoulders.


----------



## sevens

Blue !


----------



## celtics1984

I hardly wear any other watch now since receiving this one months ago. What a wonderful piece!


----------



## sennaster

^ I've been thinking of ordering that strap, now I know I need it


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Vantage! 









:think: ....in.... "Why we call this; _Fireweed_"









:think: In this neck of the woods, this time of year, this plant will lose its flowers and send out a 'white fluffy seed thing',
and the leaves will turn from deep green to this bright red over night!

I don't know if this a temperature-driven, daylight-driven thing or what....

:think: What I do know...It is a clear sign that, Summer is over, and early Fall storms will soon come.....

 Enjoy Your Time! 

(It is ever-changing.....) ;-)

|>|>


----------



## faca

Why mkii's are the ones I like the most ....they are the most expensive....


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## BSHt013




----------



## sevens

Packing for vacation !


----------



## watchknut




----------



## thejollywatcher

Love the German day wheel.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## faca

Which one is this ?


----------



## thejollywatcher

faca said:


> Which one is this ?


The Sea Fighter.


----------



## Aceldama

Just ordered a Bond NATO from them. The Maratac is too thin for my taste...



Fullers1845 said:


> Trying out a new NATO from Cincy Strap Works. As a satisfied customer, I recommend!


----------



## Aceldama

I figured it out. My Rolex shoulderless spring bars got mixed in with my other springbars. The SAR bars are definitely different. Placed an order from TopSpec...



Chromejob said:


> The SAR bars from CountyComm have worked great for me. Should extend further into the lugs then conventional bars with single or double shoulders.


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## BSHt013

With appropriately sized 22mm grey nato from cincystrapworks and shoulder-less bars from TopSpec.


----------



## heebs

thach said:


>


Great shots. I've always enjoyed how the stingray crystal catches the light.


----------



## Chromejob

New (jogging time) record!










[Phoenix pseudo real Bond strap]


----------



## BSHt013

I know el Kingstone gets a lot of lust, but this one is really an underrated MKII pièce de résistance. The dial work is excellent.



Yao said:


> The dial is glossy. It's a process similar to the Kingston but instead of a gold layer its silver that is then blasted to appear white. Everything on the dial that looks white (except the lume and the depth rating) is actually silver plating. The minute track in the sunlight has an iridescence.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: Starting my day with a 'A Cluster of Hands' ..... 









Yes. It is the *Graywater*....









It is.... :think: ...My Favorite MKII.

--- Have A Great Day ----

|>|>


----------



## thejollywatcher

Love the cluster of numbers ;-)










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## trecool

Loving the middle one.......


----------



## JFingers

trecool said:


> Loving the middle one.......


I'm digging all three of those! What's the one on the far left? I love the 856, too...

Blue skies, 
-only Jake


----------



## trecool

JFingers said:


> I'm digging all three of those! What's the one on the far left? I love the 856, too...
> 
> Blue skies,
> -only Jake


Thanks Jake. That's the Sinn 156 with the legendary Lemania 5100. Been searching for one for quite some time and fortunate to find it from a fella in Germany in new condition. Cheers!


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## heebs

This old thing.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

Wow, *****. You're the milsub photo ninja. Beautiful shot.


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## sennaster

Torch


----------



## heebs

This one. Again. Not getting bored of it anytime soon either.

Hard to believe the smoke has blown up this far into the GWN from forest fires in WA state. We've been under house arrest most of this week and mama bear and the baby are getting a bit of cabin fever (health advisory for children). But at least the sunrises and sunsets are pretty.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

What the #$%&*@?? Who's posting out-of-focus shots... What is it? :-s









--- Uuuumm...... (Nevermind). It's Kingston #029 in *"Grail Mail- Part 2"*..... :-d

Somebody's going to get a nice MKII in the mail next week....

--- Y'all Have a Great Weekend -- Y'a hear? ---

|>|>


----------



## sevens

I really like this color... (RUST)


----------



## Aceldama

Early morning walk before another hot day...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

Decided to give the Milsub a rest and wore this one today. Even got to test the diving capabilities this afternoon. Well, just a bath for the baby but he did splash around a lot


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Great shot of a great watch *****.... :-!

:think: I was doing some product testing today too.... I had received a 'new-to-me' lens that I had to test...

:think: What to take a picture of.... :-s Well... :roll: Yup.









:think: ...umm humm. Graywater; f5.6, 1/1250 sec.; 300mm at about six feet, hand held, no flash.... ISO 3200. b-)

The lens under function test is a new addition to the 'communal camera and lens collection' since the 'Lovely-Lady-who-lets-me-live-with-Her' wants to have the ability to get photos like this...









...and this. Bear viewing at about 15 feet. From our trip a little over two weeks ago....

--- Best Wishes ---

|>|>


----------



## Chromejob

Interviews agin. These seemed to go well. Wore a new lucky burgundy silk knit tie for luck. And Mk II. On an undersized Bond, to complete that Sinclair look....










P.S. For any Costco members, their dress shirts (already a bargain at $17.99) are on closeout in Durham for $9.97. A steal. The one pictured here is one of my favorites.


----------



## Fullers1845

Kingston looking surprisingly fine on a Strapped for Time Zulu.


----------



## JFingers

Penner Lake again after a quick swim.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Aceldama

New CincyStrap on the Kingston









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## aka Tucker

MMT Blackwater, #030-334. Watchadoo bracelet. This watch has seen more wrist time than all of my other watches combined since I bought it 9 years ago. I have watches with nicer movements and fancier finishing, but there is something so _right _about how the Blackwater fits my wrist and how it functions. It's just about perfect.


----------



## sevens

Still Dreaming of Kingston ;(


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

It is...a Good Morning....









And it is my 'Vintage Vantage'









'Dodgy Focus' above :roll:









"Morning Light"

-- Time for some Coffee! --

|>|>


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

I broke this out yesterday...










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

This will be spending a week or so on my wrist...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

That is a very nice 3-6-9 Nassau up there ....

:think: (Meanwhile....) One leaves, but One stays....









It is the ' Vintage Vantage' in....









another chapter of ' Grail Mail'.... :-d

Keep Posting those Fabulous MKII's! :-!

--- My Best to All---

|>|>


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Haven't been on here in a year, wow. 

Here's some fresh pics of my Nassau. She's been sitting in a drawer for awhile, but today when I opened the drawer and took her out and wound and set her, it felt like taking the cover off a sports car and taking it for a spin. I watched the opening scene from Goldfinger before I took these pics to get in the mood and get some inspiration:










Click this bar to view the original image of 3072x2304px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 3072x2304px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 3072x2304px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 3072x2304px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 3072x2304px.










There's just something special about this watch. I can't help but feel like James Bond every time I put it on, hehe. b-)


----------



## aka Tucker

QUAD 10 (#029-059, purchased August 2005) on a DubStraps NATO.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## sennaster




----------



## Chromejob

AlphaWolf777 said:


> There's just something special about this watch. I can't help but feel like James Bond every time I put it on, hehe. b-)


Better than a PPk for any "slight inferiority complex...."

That,and jogging. And getting a job offer after the jog and a shower.... :-!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Chromejob said:


> Better than a PPk for any "slight inferiority complex...."
> 
> That,and jogging. And getting a job offer after the jog and a shower.... :clap:


 Congrats on the Job Offer Cj - :-!

--- Best ---


----------



## Chromejob

Thank you! Thank you all for your best wishes and encouragement....

G'night.


----------



## TheMeasure

@Chromejob..Congrats on your offer! Glad to see your persistency & hard work has paid off..wish you much success in your new role.

Since you had your 369 on..I'll throw in an older pic of my 'BC'..


----------



## TheMeasure

Edit: Dup post, mods please delete


----------



## Chromejob

Big crown back atcha. Museum tour day, a little dressy, so.... All about the stripes.


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## calwatchguy

Traveling with the GMT. Loving the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

calwatchguy said:


> Traveling with the GMT. Loving the watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to see an old friend out there and that it's being enjoyed. I had custody of this one for a few glorious years.


----------



## calwatchguy

***** said:


> Good to see an old friend out there and that it's being enjoyed. I had custody of this one for a few glorious years.


It is a lot of fun knowing this watch has a history with some great forum members. It definitely has found loving home and gets a lot of wrist time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc

***** said:


> Good to see an old friend out there and that it's being enjoyed. I had custody of this one for a few glorious years.


Second that. A solid piece making its way through the community.


----------



## heebs

calwatchguy said:


> It is a lot of fun knowing this watch has a history with some great forum members. It definitely has found loving home and gets a lot of wrist time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm honoured to have been part of the history of this particular watch and I'm happy to hear that it's found a good home. Enjoy it.

Here's a couple old pics of this one while I had it:


----------



## calwatchguy

***** said:


> I'm honoured to have been part of the history of this particular watch and I'm happy to hear that it's found a good home. Enjoy it.
> 
> Here's a couple old pics of this one while I had it:


Great pics. I have a lot to live up to in terms of showing this watch a good time. Here's another recent one that I don't think I've posted yet.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## spikynbaby

With this all day long 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elf1962

Bills Moby in the wild...


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_Credit: Photo shamelessly lifted from post above, rotated and cropped, color enhanced..... _
















:roll: ^^^ _*......It Does exist....*_ ^^^ :-!

Meanwhile....
















It was the *Paradive*'s opportunity to be out with me today...









See what happens with a little sun-charging? ;-)

--- Best Wishes ---


----------



## Aceldama

3-6-9 on her bracelet. Getting ready for a week in the City (San Francisco).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

"Fullers Friday" pose..I have my Crimson & Cream strap on..ready for college football..big game tomorrow! Enjoy your weekend everyone!


----------



## Fullers1845

Got a Gunny Strap "Deep Red" for my Kingston. Looks pretty. Feels great.


----------



## JFingers

Fullers1845 said:


> Got a Gunny Strap "Deep Red" for my Kingston. Looks pretty. Feels great.


I think it looks stellar! In my awesome opinion, I think that's the best looking leather a Kingston can be on. Well done, good sir!


----------



## cybercat

Fullers1845 said:


> Got a Gunny Strap "Deep Red" for my Kingston. Looks pretty. Feels great.


Yes, very nice indeed Fullers1845! 
Looks quite similar to the "Art Deco 1" which I got from Peter Gunny last November :

















Unfortunately it's still over 30ºC here daily, so a tad too hot'n'sweaty to wear leather for another couple of months. :roll:


----------



## Chromejob

That's gorgeous, @fullers1845! Even nicer t than a black croc or gator.


----------



## Fullers1845

JFingers said:


> I think it looks stellar! In my awesome opinion, I think that's the best looking leather a Kingston can be on. Well done, good sir!


Thanks, Jake. I appreciate your help (read: enabling) in making my decision. Peter Gunny was a pleasure to work with.



cybercat said:


> Yes, very nice indeed Fullers1845!
> Looks quite similar to the "Art Deco 1" which I got from Peter Gunny last November :
> 
> View attachment 5328834


Beauty! Looks like you've got "gilt" stitching to match your Kingston. Very nice.



Chromejob said:


> That's gorgeous, @fullers1845! Even nicer t than a black croc or gator.


You know, I agree. This look is not really James Bond or Mad Men. It's more Robert Redford or... something similarly rugged and classy... b-)


----------



## gwold

cybercat said:


> Yes, very nice indeed Fullers1845!
> Looks quite similar to the "Art Deco 1" which I got from Peter Gunny last November :
> 
> View attachment 5328834
> 
> 
> View attachment 5328850
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it's still over 30ºC here daily, so a tad too hot'n'sweaty to wear leather for another couple of months. :roll:


Fantastic straps! That Deep Red also looks a lot like my Gunny Blacksteel, which will soon be back on the Fulcrum (as the weather cools down). Apologies for linking to a crappy pic; don't have access to the better ones right now.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Time for dessert...










Always like when you can see the hands reflected in the dial.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

This....









Paradive in.... 'Generator Maintenance Day'

|>|>


----------



## heebs

This tasty milsub moment brought to you by Batman in training.


----------



## cybercat

'
This, which has been on my wrist since it arrived around 12 hours ago, thanks to a wonderful person in Alaska - 
... & who fortunately has the exact same wrist size as me :-!









And here again, with its sibling, which I've been privileged to look after for the past 2 years :


----------



## Chromejob

Let's see more of that mando...!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## sennaster




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

I spent some time with this one today.... Morning - Golden Dawn.

































Kingston 029 in 'Good Time Monday' ;-)

--- My Best to All ---

|>|>


----------



## JFingers

First clouds in NorCal in a looong time.



















Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Pentameter

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> I spent some time with this one today.... Morning - Golden Dawn.
> 
> View attachment 5359274
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359282
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359290
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359298
> 
> 
> Kingston 029 in 'Good Time Monday' ;-)
> 
> --- My Best to All ---
> 
> |>|>


is that one a non-gilt ? and if so is it also a matte dial?


----------



## trecool

New shoes from the best canvas maker in the world.


----------



## TheMeasure

Pentameter said:


> is that one a non-gilt ? and if so is it also a matte dial?


Yes that's the ultra rare Non-gilt, matte dial Kingston. I believe these only came with a date and in BGW9. Don't see many posing for pics, but when they do, they are a thing of beauty.


----------



## Pentameter

TheMeasure said:


> Yes that's the ultra rare Non-gilt, matte dial Kingston. I believe these only came with a date and in BGW9. Don't see many posing for pics, but when they do, they are a thing of beauty.


yeah I dig it&#8230; although that is a bummer it only came in date.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Probably one of these today.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin

Good timing, then - this is on my wrist today. Don't have OCM's chops with a camera but hope this does this piece justice:











TheMeasure said:


> Yes that's the ultra rare Non-gilt, matte dial Kingston. I believe these only came with a date and in BGW9. Don't see many posing for pics, but when they do, they are a thing of beauty.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Decided I couldn't live gilt-free today.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Gilt-y today here, as well. For ... well here's the reason. I still don't know for certain where the original Goldfinger nylon band pattern came from. Really looks like the medal ribbon for the WWII Royal Navy Reserve Wireless Auxiliary Long Service & Good Conduct medal (but that was, like most medals, single stripe). Some say from a football club. But looking at my just-received Musgo Real after shave (was hoping it's cologne, but no, "after shave cologne water"), reminded again that all the colors of the gilt-dial Sub on a Real Bond strap are in their logo/packaging. Hunter/racing green, cranberry/maroon, black, and gold.










It's good great shaving cream; their shower soap, body wash, and even the aftershave (roughly US$33-40) are all pretty good.


----------



## TheMeasure

Darwin said:


> Good timing, then - this is on my wrist today. Don't have OCM's chops with a camera but hope this does this piece justice:


|>|>



Pentameter said:


> yeah I dig it&#8230; although that is a bummer it only came in date.


Not that they're any easier to find but if you dig the matte dialed Kingston, minus the date, then the 'Big Crown' Nassau would be for you. The subtle differences would be:

no date
no 'Kingston' text on dial
white second hand
minute hand is not as wide as the Kingston's (maybe a difference in the hour hands too but not sure)
placement of the serial #s & markings are different on the case back
Can't think of any others..








(Kingston pic credit to @Darwin)


----------



## Chromejob

This pic needs a Key West.


----------



## chritiand




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

My MKII 'Graywater' in....









:-s New tools in use...









Or perhaps...









Coming soon to a sales forum near you?

--- Have a Great Week.... ---

|>|>


----------



## JFingers

This is my Christmas. The Reno Air Races are my favorite time of year. Planes are one of just a couple things I like more than watches. Kingston today after I wore my Breitling yesterday to get my 'free' hat.










Blue skies, y'all, and fly low, fly fast and turn left! 
-only Jake


----------



## JFingers

I'm just sitting out here chasing airplanes...










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Chromejob

Niiiiiiice. I truly loved doing airshows in the USCG. Got to speak to F117 pilots the same month they first revealed it. Got to hang around Connie Edwards' SBD(?) that was featured in Close Encounters and other films. Photographing some Texas Girls on the wing of my HU25 until some USAF contract employee bleated and bullied us. Barnstorming around the Lazy E Ranch ... in an AT6. Lake landing in a HU16. Flying in a PBY-5A. And oh that bosom buddy whose dad had probably millions in antique ivory carvings in his dining room, and his daughter had a loaded .38 in the kitchen.

Good times.

First day at the new job. Not much to celebrate, but oh ... it's nice to be in an office again. So celebrate I will. Hello, Mr Desmond. "Jazz like a dry martini."


----------



## Fullers1845

Congratulations on the new position, Chromejob. You've earned that Jazz Martini... hope it was a good one.

Here are a couple OmegaCosmicMan photos that deserve some recognition in this thread. (Hope you don't mind, OCM.)

Just look at that lovely giltiness, would'ya?


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

The Dark One.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: Responding to a request... My *Kingston* #264 is on one of lgs2's handmade straps... 









Horween Chromexcel- Dang - It is soft, flexible and comfy :-!









And for this afternoon....









Uh huh.... It is another installment of 'Grail Mail'









-- My Best to All --

|>|>


----------



## Fullers1845

^Looking fine, OCM. So, by my count that's 1, 2, 3 Kingstons off; Nassau; Vantage; and LRRP. We know you are sending Grail Mail to many new happy MkII owners. Is there some Grail Mail coming your way too? Do tell!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Looking fine, OCM. So, by my count that's 1, 2, 3 Kingstons off; Nassau; Vantage; and LRRP. We know you are sending Grail Mail to many new happy MkII owners. Is there some Grail Mail coming your way too? Do tell!


 Well, Lets see... :think:

Two Key Wests, One Project 300, One Fulcrum ( when available). One Prometheus Poseidon very soon -- I think there is always the possibility that ANYTHING made of titanium might grab my eye long enough to whip the plastic money out and start typing frantically....Who Can tell? I never thought I would have as many as I did (do....) :-d

&%$#@ Dang boutique Watches Anyway!! _ (I like shiny things....)_

|>|>

p.s. Actually Four (4) of my Kingstons have gone on to new homes..... :-!


----------



## cybercat

'


----------



## Fullers1845

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Well, Lets see... :think:
> 
> Two Key Wests, One Project 300, One Fulcrum ( when available). One Prometheus Poseidon very soon -- I think there is always the possibility that ANYTHING made of titanium might grab my eye long enough to whip the plastic money out and start typing frantically....Who Can tell? I never thought I would have as many as I did (do....) :-d
> 
> &%$#@ Dang boutique Watches Anyway!! _ (I like shiny things....)_
> 
> |>|>
> 
> p.s. Actually Four (4) of my Kingstons have gone on to new homes..... :-!


Excellent! Looking forward to your pics and impressions. Particularly of the Fulcrum vis-a-vis your beloved Graywater... b-)


----------



## thejollywatcher

Nothing like a dash of color for company.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

One more day of this dark beauty before I rotate.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

Trying a New Zulu on the LRRP.


----------



## chritiand




----------



## automatikno1




----------



## Chromejob

Helluva week, ended by coming down with a cold. The early morning jog in the rain Friday probably didn't help.!= Superman










The Kingston was with me to the end. Such a delight to wear. I think it was catching someone's eye at one moment....


----------



## Fullers1845

^Looks like just what the Dr. ordered...

Kingston on black Tonez leather so far today:


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: See those drab browns and dark greens back there?









'Fall' started a couple of weeks ago up here....

--- My Best to All ---

|>|>


----------



## mrklabb

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Looks like just what the Dr. ordered...
> 
> Kingston on black Tonez leather so far today:


That leather....fantastic!


----------



## cybercat

'
Love the leather, Fullers - but still too hot'n'sticky for leather here. 34ºC this afternoon, had to take an impromptu swim to cool off. 
Another month or so before I can take my regulars off their Isofranes.


----------



## sennaster

Metal for now. Have a horween #8 strap incoming for cooler days ahead


----------



## Fullers1845

mrklabb said:


> That leather....fantastic!


Thanks. It's a favorite.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Dang - That is a nice looking Sea Fighter up there.... :roll:

Meanwhile..... I am ready for anything...Hah!









Don't know if I'm ready for this though..... :-(

Snow. Really.

I'm sure it is warmer where you are.... ;-)

|>|>


----------



## Aceldama

Don't know the attraction, but this is becoming my new fave...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Looks like just what the Dr. ordered...
> 
> Kingston on black Tonez leather so far today:





cybercat said:


> '
> Love the leather, Fullers - but still too hot'n'sticky for leather here. 34ºC this afternoon, had to take an impromptu swim to cool off.
> Another month or so before I can take my regulars off their Isofranes.





Fullers1845 said:


> Thanks. It's a favorite.


My Kingston is happy to be back at work. Says Hi, Howdy, Bonjour, Tally-ho, etc to its siblings....












Aceldama said:


> Don't know the attraction, but this is becoming my new fave...


A MilSub is forever. Supremely useful for all kinds of timing and work.


----------



## TheGanzman

Not the greatest of photos, but my Big Bubble Second Hand, Vintage Lumed Kingston says hello to all!


----------



## thejollywatcher

This one's for you......OCM ;-)


----------



## thejollywatcher

Seduced by the big triangle today.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Galpo

Looooong time since visiting this thread, hi everybody


----------



## Zweig

Galpo said:


> Looooong time since visiting this thread, hi everybody


Damn ! That Kingston is a beauty !


----------



## Yellowdrive

It's nice and cold in DC now; perfect time to bring out the wax-cotton and wool sweaters...


----------



## Aceldama

Kingston on a Crown and Buckle. Have a Timefactors NATO incoming...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thieuster

Time for a different style! The MKII that started it all (for me, that is). My first MKII: the Stingray! I've been wearing it all day. An easy day on a lakeshore, 10 kms south of Schiphol, Amsterdam. My son's last optimist regatta weekend for this year - with me as chauffeur, boat lifter, spar carrier etc. An easy day: as soon as the kids are out on the lake, we (parents) can enjoy our well-earned r&r on the balcony of regatta club's boat house! ;-)

Menno


----------



## OkiFrog

The MKII LRRP in good company, Nock and Karas Kustom.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

I have many very nice watches to choose from - But.... :think:









Today - I choose MKII (again) and this... :-!

I will always have a Sea Fighter.

|>|>


----------



## thejollywatcher

Just got this back from the MKII spa. Had James replace the bezel spring. Sent and received the watch back within a week! ?










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

thejollywatcher said:


> Just got this back from the MKII spa. Had James replace the bezel spring. Sent and received the watch back within a week! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## sennaster

Trying out this new horween strap


----------



## 66Cooper

Galpo, your presents (and pix) have been missed!!!


----------



## Galpo

66Cooper said:


> Galpo, your presents (and pix) have been missed!!!


Thanks 
You know how it is - there are times when life kicks in...

Cheers,
Galpo


----------



## thejollywatcher

Looks like this beauty will be on its way to a new happy owner tomorrow.....










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71

Blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

Kingston on a Rover Haven strap...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Now that I've said goodbye to the orange accent LRRP....I'm enjoying this Sea Fighter as much as Omega Cosmic Man loves his!










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## calwatchguy

Desk diving today with this beauty.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: Hmmmmm.... What to wear today...









While replacing Nassau 'bracelet-end' end link with replacement received from MKII yesterday....









 Testing the fit after replacing the 'bracelet-end' end link with the 'new' replacement received yesterday from MKII..... |>









Yup. It'll work! :-!

Can't pass up some Lume shots....Sorry...









:-!









I love my MKIIs!!

--- Best ---

|>|>


----------



## Aceldama

I admit it. I have a LRRP problem:

New arrival:









The family (mulling over selling the Explorer, MilSub or both, but need to think on that one)...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sea Fighter bliss.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Vantage all week, this one now.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Chromejob

I'll see your Moonraker, and raise you one, no two, Musgo Real. The green, gray, and gold.


----------



## Galpo

My kingston is back on the rotation. Great to wear.
I took the bezel off, faded the insert a bit and made it bi-directional with fraction 
as I thought it should have been made in the first place |> b-)

A few iphone pics don't do it justice, I'll have to take better ones.







best to all and have a great week!


----------



## Fullers1845

^Nice work, Galpo! Looking forward to seeing more of this.

I brushed the sides, crown, and case back of my Kingston, but that's as far as my mods go.


----------



## Galpo

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Nice work, Galpo! Looking forward to seeing more of this.
> 
> I brushed the sides, crown, and case back of my Kingston, but that's as far as my mods go.


Thanks, F
Very brave on your part, brushing the sides I mean 
Looks awesome

Cheers,
Galpo


----------



## 66Cooper

Loving that!!!


----------



## Aceldama

That looks nice!


----------



## cybercat

'
Humid, hazy, drizzly day...


----------



## heebs

Lunch break. Milsub on my wrist. I haven't had this one for very long but it feels like an old friend already.


----------



## Chromejob

Something about the stripes today. Might be seeing new pics from SPECTRE of the Omega non-canon-now-canon gray stripe Bond strap on Danny Craig. I still like this Phoenix version better....


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

The *Grail...









*is still.....* The Grail ;-)

*--- Best ---*

|>|>
*


----------



## Plat0

Quick dirty shot


----------



## JFingers

Yup.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71




----------



## sennaster




----------



## BSHt013

I dig the Holbrook. Good choice Jake.



JFingers said:


> Yup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


----------



## Fullers1845

On my wrist today. #151.


----------



## JFingers

thach said:


> I dig the Holbrook. Good choice Jake.


Thanks! They're cerakoted, too, which adds a cool texture to them.

Also, I've used the Maxmadco pen every day for the last 3 years or so. Same with the Star Wars moleskine calendars. The auto-opening Benchmade makes me happy, too. And the king, #168, is my favorite watch.

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Aceldama

Maybe I'm becoming a leather guy...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Centurion lounge at SFO. I've never been in such a swanky place in an airport before. Glad I have my favorite watch.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## TheMeasure

Understrapped today


----------



## Fullers1845

Happy Monday, MkII'ers!


----------



## JamesJackson

Nassau 062.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mephisto

JFingers said:


> Yup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


had to go shaun white holbrooks (to match the gold bars and wings ). deep carry ftw.


----------



## JFingers

mephisto said:


> had to go shaun white holbrooks (to match the gold bars and wings ). deep carry ftw.


Love it!


----------



## Chromejob

Replacement link, achievement unlocked.

Three years after my Kingston, one year after my Nassau, I'm finally wearing my Mk II riveted bracelet.










The replacement link doesn't quite reach the last micro adjustment hole without rubbing the rivet, but unneeded in my case. With a short and long link in possession, all micro sizing needs are covered. Rock on, Bill.


----------



## JFingers

Visited Bath, England, today.










Bath Abbey










Roman Baths



















Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## OkiFrog

Trying out a new NATO strap.


----------



## Chromejob

JFingers said:


> Visited Bath, England, today.
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Been there, lovely town. IIRC there's a church with the oldest surviving Norman paintings, or something.


----------



## cybercat

'
Grey cloudy day...









- with a few glimmers of sunshine








'


----------



## JamesJackson

Nassau 062.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Politbeero

Nassau.

One of my go-to watches.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Just walked by the Oracle convention.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## mrklabb

Back on the wrist...couldn't finish the rotation without a double dip, photo from a few weeks ago.

http://i.imgur.com/NGvRjvt.jpg


----------



## Pentameter




----------



## Aceldama

Vantage day...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowdrive

Workin' on a Saturday...


----------



## Plat0

Field notes and maxmadco pattern!


----------



## Yellowdrive

Plat0 said:


> Field notes and maxmadco pattern!


You've got a gilt-edge on me with all three pieces! Love it...


----------



## Aceldama

10 mins left to another Fireballz win!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentameter




----------



## Chromejob

My Joe Cool costume Friday (some said I was Magnum PI, but no jeans, running shoes, or ball cap) wouldn't be complete without a Nassau on riveted bracelet.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Taking a 'break' today.... contemplating 'Life' with Sunday TV News and some football....And the MKII forum ;-)

































The MKII *Vantage*.

Superb.

|>|>


----------



## Pentameter

First time wearing this one on bracelet


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

And Again.... ;-)









--- My Best to All ---

|>|>


----------



## JFingers

After go-carting on a rare day off...










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Plat0

^^Awesome!


----------



## supersmitty

To get me in the mood for the 1:15 showing of Spectre!!









Wish I had the $ for the limited edition Omega Seamaster, but my Kingston will do just as nice!
Happy Friday everyone


----------



## TheGanzman

Me too - gonna see that as early as tonight, so I gots MY Kingston on to-DAY!


----------



## fastfras

Today had the 3 6 9 Nassau on the wrist. Please excuse the poor picture I really need natural light for my lens.. Anyway, the newest MKII to the box.


----------



## QCASANOVA

FULCRUM in Costa Rica... Putting the second time zone bezel to use!


----------



## sennaster




----------



## OkiFrog

My Spectre tribute, Maratac Bond on the LRRP MilSub.


----------



## OkiFrog

A Bond NATO from StrapCo.


----------



## Yellowdrive

It's no Bond Nato, but it'll do for the 4:00pm Spectre showing...


----------



## thejollywatcher

Just mailed a couple of MKII grails at the PO with my Grail. The only "untouchable" in my collection. 










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

thejollywatcher said:


> Just mailed a couple of MKII grails at the PO with my Grail. The only "untouchable" in my collection.


Nice watch you got there. Let me know if you decide to move it ;^)


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

End of the day....The lovely "Woman Who Lets me Live with Her" is doing her yoga......Hmm.... :think:

Half of our roof is torn off today. November in South Central Coastal Alaska is NOT the ideal time to have to replace a roof. :-|

I am not 'Stressed Out' -- Yet...... What to do..... (?)

Some relaxing music and a little watch and camera meditation? Sounds like the thing..... ;-)









It is the Nassau's turn for a weekly run....









"Monochromatic Monday" (?)
























Happy November 9 everybody....

|>|>


----------



## JFingers

Another adventurous day:

124th floor of the Burj Khalifa.




























Outside looking up.



















At the Dubai air show, AL Fursan, the Emirati demo team.










The static display.



















Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

"Waiting for the Sun."

And..... It's Here!









Have a Good Day, Folks......

|>|>


----------



## Thieuster

This Kingston get the 'elevation' it deserves!

Menno


----------



## thejollywatcher

And here's the underrated Sea Fighter. 

Who knows how long more it might still be on my wrist.....










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> View attachment 5961714
> 
> 
> "Waiting for the Sun."
> 
> And..... It's Here!
> 
> View attachment 5962794
> 
> 
> Have a Good Day, Folks......
> 
> |>|>


Really nice shots (as always), OmegaCosmicMan. :-!

- Just as long as that's not sunlight coming through the hole in your roof... :roll:


----------



## cybercat

'
Experiencing a bit of an 'indian summer' :









...was 30ºC at Deep Water Bay on Sunday. Not too shabby for November. b-)


----------



## gwold

Checking Instagram for news of the GMT.









Back on the Blacksteel, now that cooler weather's returned.


----------



## harrym71

I like it best on steel, but the cordovan does look good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

This was my Spectre setup for the show on Monday. I call this combo "Transcendent Bond".

Why? Well it's the Sean Connery watch + what we all thought was Sean Connery's strap + what actually became Daniel Craig's strap + a watch that looks a heck of a lot like the new Omega 300. Did you follow all that? Me neither. Hence "Transcendent". b-)


----------



## Aceldama

Spending a week with this kid








note: had to replace that blurry picture...

Never had a watch so perfectly paired with a strap. Bought a Timefactors NATO with brushed hardware and it didn't fit with any watch I had.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## occasionalnomad

Nassau in Kauai


----------



## cybercat

'
The weather cooled down enough again today for the Camille Fournet brown alligator b-)








'


----------



## Fullers1845

On Gunny Deep Red today. For some reason my Kingston was running about -19/day. :-( Took it to be regulated on Friday, and it's running +1/day after 48 hrs. I'm much happier now.


----------



## 66Cooper

It's always nice to see that strap!!


----------



## JamesJackson

Nassau 062.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikestrike

Nassau 369 on Shell Cordovan or Submariner on English Tan Dublin









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Abu Dhabi:



















Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

Aceldama said:


>


Wow. After 4 days and alternating position (crown up, crown down, face up) my Paradive is losing 0.0 seconds...


----------



## willmtbike4food

Gasp. Never seen this before. Have a DLC Seafighter. Need a DLC Paradive.


thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

My plan worked perfectly!!! Maybe it was this forum and this watch company that has taught me so much about patients. 
Now, I am a HUGE Bond fan. But I decided, what's and extra week. I waited to see the movie till right this second. JACKPOT!!!










I get a private screening of SPECTRE !!!


----------



## thejollywatcher

On the "chopping block"...;-)










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## mikestrike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sennaster

this watch is amazing



thejollywatcher said:


> On the "chopping block"...;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## gouverneur

Nassau's been back on the wrist this week after a few months of rest--


----------



## Aceldama

This kid for a week...









On a strap from mikestrike.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentameter

I am so jealous of that watch....


----------



## Yellowdrive

I just love this bracelet...


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

And..... Finishing up with 'Airport Shuttle' duty.... :roll:









:think: It has been a solid two weeks with this one on the wrist. Through climbing up and down ladders and scaffolds, off and on the roof (while in various stages of demolition and reconstruction) Sawing, drilling, hammering, nail-pulling, cutting, riveting and caulking along with other related activities - It is solid at five seconds fast (compared to the cell phone's time) - Not too shabby at all! Another reason why my MKII's are foremost among the watches I usually wear - They keep excellent time! b-)

_Isn't that what they are for?_ ;-)

--- My Best to All ---

|>|>


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## White Tuna

Aceldama said:


> This kid for a week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a strap from mikestrike.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOVE THAT WATCH!


----------



## fastfras

Today it's the Vantage, my most worn MKII.


----------



## DVNE

Kingston all day yesterday. Even had a visitor last night...


----------



## sarasate




----------



## petem

Looks good!


----------



## JFingers

Fountain show at the Burj Khalifa.




























Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## BSHt013

Jake, are you the most interesting man in the world?!

At least in the MKII forum? 

Appreciate your photos either way sir!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

It stopped raining for 15 minutes! Long enough time to get a picture outside anyways..... ;-)









(..._'Extended Run - Product Testing'_ with the Nassau 3-6-9 continues....) b-)

--- Best ---

|>|>


----------



## supersmitty

sweet pics Jake!!


----------



## Chromejob

It was a Kingston and Sunspel jumper day at work....


----------



## supersmitty

Kingston today!


----------



## 66Cooper

Sharing some holiday decorating magic with my fav watch.


----------



## Chromejob

For the first time since 2012 holidays, my Kingston is on metal. And this time, the old school riveted bracelet (borrowed off my Nassau). What a look...!










This morning I was reading up on my new toy over coffee, and again admiring the old school over cutting edge tech. Happy December, all.


----------



## Boiler




----------



## goyoneuff

I see, and raise you one !










I haven't used the riveted metal since... well I forgot. But all the taking about bracelets in the GMT chat, made me. Actually is not that bad ! 


Chromejob said:


> For the first time since 2012 holidays, my Kingston is on metal. And this time, the old school riveted bracelet (borrowed off my Nassau). What a look...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This morning I was reading up on my new toy over coffee, and again admiring the old school over cutting edge tech. Happy December, all.


----------



## Aceldama

Sea Fighter keeps pushing into the rotation.










Keeping track of Dublin on the second time zone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JNH

I have a sliver Nassua that I wear almost every day! On the look for a LRRP Milsub.


----------



## JFingers

At the waterfall in the Dubai Mall.



















Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## supersmitty

Chromejob said:


>


Love the watch AND the coffee mug


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

'Holiday' Kingston -- ;-)









(Previewing this bracelet for _Key West_ -- Someday...heh heh heh....) b-)

--- Best ---

|>|>


----------



## Thieuster

Tornek Rayville!









(And for those of you who want to have a glimps at the back... Equially unique! (Note the 031-001 marker).








Have a great day!

Menno


----------



## goyoneuff

Thank you for posting this !

And this model is a R0L3X bracelet #... or from "other" sources? ;-)



OmegaCosmicMan said:


> 'Holiday' Kingston -- ;-)
> 
> View attachment 6269650
> 
> 
> (Previewing this bracelet for _Key West_ -- Someday...heh heh heh....) b-)
> 
> --- Best ---
> 
> |>|>


----------



## Chromejob

Nassau out getting its bezel fixed (thanks again, Jim!), Graywater keeping the home fires burning.










Saw a couple of great films last night while recovering from the flu vaccine. Smithsonian documentary WW II SPY SCHOOL on WWII's Camp X that Paul Dehn helped run (with Kim Philby), and THE GUNMAN with Sean Penn. Both very engrossing adult entertainment (my kind).


----------



## JNH




----------



## supersmitty

Kingston yet again... My custom blackwater if off rotation as it's up for sale.


----------



## sunster




----------



## Thieuster

Good call! That's just what I need when thinking about a watch for tomorrow!

Menno


----------



## Plat0

A few of my favorite things right now.

My Kingston on a maratac Zulu, which I love so much lately.

My bronze maxmadco and my brass Vox Ping.

And of course my newest acquisition: my custom Emerson Viper 1. I have been hunting for this knife for a long time!

I feel very fortunate for having the means to enjoy my interests to this extent and look forward to what the future may bring.


----------



## Artonthewrist

i've not one to wear... missed out on the Kingston am in line for the project 300, would consider a Nassau when they come out again, but really like the Circle Y milsub that came out back along sure wish that Sir Bill could re release a few more of these like flys on a water mellon I would be.


----------



## JFingers

Grand Mosque Abu Dhabi from the Shangri-la.




























Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Lolo88

Aceldama said:


> Sea Fighter keeps pushing into the rotation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping track of Dublin on the second time zone.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the best mkii watch! Shame we can't buy it anymore

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Thieuster said:


> Tornek Rayville!
> 
> View attachment 6269778
> 
> 
> (And for those of you who want to have a glimps at the back... Equially unique! (Note the 031-001 marker).
> View attachment 6269794
> 
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> Menno


I love how milspec that lettering looks!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Plat0 said:


> A few of my favorite things right now.
> 
> My Kingston on a maratac Zulu, which I love so much lately.
> 
> My bronze maxmadco and my brass Vox Ping.
> 
> And of course my newest acquisition: my custom Emerson Viper 1. I have been hunting for this knife for a long time!
> 
> I feel very fortunate for having the means to enjoy my interests to this extent and look forward to what the future may bring.


I got some grief for posting a knife once... Doesn't offend me but you may get a note...

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plat0

I posted a gun awhile ago and got lots of crap too. If I get crap, I'll take it.


----------



## Thieuster

No guns or knives. Only a MKII with a 'come prepared' name: SeaFighter. Can I say a MKII from days past? It's been a while since we've seen one here in this thread!

Originally, this MKII is polished - like the Blancpain Bund it echoes. But I'd seen a Blancpain on a German site that was brushed. I liked it a lot and asked my watchmaker (Jan Ubels - near the Dutch German border) to take the watch apart for a brush treatment. $40 later and a free service, the watch looked - and looks- like this:









On the pic it's on a Chronissimo, but I'm wearing it with a slate colored nato today.

Menno


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

'Holiday Kingston' again.....









--- My Best to All ---

|>|>


----------



## Chromejob

TheDude said:


> I got some grief for posting a knife once... Doesn't offend me but you may get a note...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk





Plat0 said:


> I posted a gun awhile ago and got lots of crap too. If I get crap, I'll take it.


IIRC it's the forum owner's rule. Since we're guests here, why wouldn't we abide by them?


----------



## Plat0

Chromejob said:


> IIRC it's the forum owner's rule. Since we're guests here, why wouldn't we abide by them?


Sometimes it's fun breaking rules... We're talking about an Internet forum too gents! Let's not get worked up over this since there are more than enough serious conflicts to go around lately.


----------



## TheDude

Chromejob said:


> IIRC it's the forum owner's rule. Since we're guests here, why wouldn't we abide by them?


Well, because it's silly and inconsistent.

I posted my friend's Benrus (we know the homages as "Blackwater" and "Paradive") that he used while he was a Navy Seal in Vietnam beside his Ka-Bar knife. (Jan 17 in this thread if you missed it)

We conveniently overlook the fact that military timepieces are instruments of death just like a knife or a firearm. The ability to coordinate using time is a lethal aspect of warfare.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff

Great discussion... shall we get back on topic, perhaps?


----------



## Plat0

TheDude said:


> Well, because it's silly and inconsistent.
> 
> I posted my friend's Benrus (we know the homages as "Blackwater" and "Paradive") that he used while he was a Navy Seal in Vietnam beside his Ka-Bar knife. (Jan 17 in this thread if you missed it)
> 
> We conveniently overlook the fact that military timepieces are instruments of death just like a knife or a firearm. The ability to coordinate using time is a lethal aspect of warfare.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Great post! I whole heartedly agree! And by the way, James Bond has a license to kill...


----------



## goyoneuff

Overcast days are sad... yet happy days to try to get the best out of the Kingston!


----------



## thejollywatcher

If I were to only keep one MKII, this would be it.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin

thejollywatcher said:


> If I were to only keep one MKII, this would be it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


I can help with that!


----------



## Chromejob

Yeah, i saw the kabar. Meh.

Death by noodle :










My 3-6-9 Nassau, back from a bezel spring repair, was welcomed home with an old Hirsch black croc. So, so comfy.


----------



## TheDude

Chromejob said:


> Yeah, i saw the kabar. Meh.
> 
> Death by noodle :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3-6-9 Nassau, back from a bezel spring repair, was welcomed home with an old Hirsch black croc. So, so comfy.


Meh?

How can it not be appreciated given the provenance?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

TheDude said:


> Meh?
> 
> How can it not be appreciated given the provenance?


I was talking about the forum rule. Given the history of the knife, I thought the rule was trivial.

Times I've had to remove pics: a Steinhart Ocean One Black dive watch with a Blackie Collins edition Wenoka dive knife; a 5513 homage, Bond strap with my dad's old Webley. Wit or historical context has no evident bearing. Whatevah.


----------



## OkiFrog

The Paradive has arrived!


----------



## TheDude

Chromejob said:


> I was talking about the forum rule. Given the history of the knife, I thought the rule was trivial.
> 
> Times I've had to remove pics: a Steinhart Ocean One Black dive watch with a Blackie Collins edition Wenoka dive knife; a 5513 homage, Bond strap with my dad's old Webley. Wit or historical context has no evident bearing. Whatevah.


Ah okay. I didn't follow.

I agree completely.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentameter

TheDude said:


> We conveniently overlook the fact that military timepieces are instruments of death just like a knife or a firearm. The ability to coordinate using time is a lethal aspect of warfare.


OY VEY. Seriously? So I guess EVERY thing used by the military is an "instrument of death" ? I mean they all help facilitate in some way, right?

I hate even posting this because it's already WAY off-topic, but come on.


----------



## TheDude

Pentameter said:


> OY VEY. Seriously? So I guess EVERY thing used by the military is an "instrument of death" ? I mean they all help facilitate in some way, right?
> 
> I hate even posting this because it's already WAY off-topic, but come on.


I can see how you'd be tempted to extend the logic the way you did but for timepieces it's absolute fact.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentameter

Did you even really need to bring it up in the first place? This is NOT the place.


----------



## JFingers

Kingston at the Al Ain Air Championship:










Saudi Hawks:










Al Fursan, the Emirati demo team. They put on a bit of a different show than the one at the Dubai Air Show, so that was cool. Tighter formations and better flow than the Hawks. Not that I could do any better...



















Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## supersmitty

That's super cool!! Thanks for sharing Jake!


----------



## Chromejob

Pentameter said:


> OY VEY. Seriously? So I guess EVERY thing used by the military is an "instrument of death" ? I mean they all help facilitate in some way, right?
> 
> I hate even posting this because it's already WAY off-topic, but come on.





Pentameter said:


> Did you even really need to bring it up in the first place? This is NOT the place.


Sir I believe you're due for your 10,000 mile sarcasm filter change.

We're running a discount this month for anyone professing to believe in Santa Claus.


----------



## Plat0

Yeah Pentameter. Chill out.


----------



## mlb212

Kingston goes to the Aria on vacation


----------



## OkiFrog

Trying out the Paradise on the bracelet today, although the bracelet is very well made, I'm thinking a NATO works best.


----------



## OkiFrog

OkiFrog said:


> View attachment 6366329
> 
> Trying out the Paradise on the bracelet today, although the bracelet is very well made, I'm thinking a NATO works best.


Sorry for the extra photo of the LRRP.


----------



## goyoneuff

Don't be... thank you for sharing !!!! 


OkiFrog said:


> Sorry for the extra photo of the LRRP.


----------



## Aceldama

OkiFrog said:


> Sorry for the extra photo of the LRRP.


Don't be sorry. Love any shots of the MilSub. Miss mine, but I'm such a slave to the date feature...


----------



## thejollywatcher

Every time I think of parting ways with my Nassau, it pulls me back in.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

thejollywatcher said:


> Every time I think of parting ways with my Nassau, it pulls me back in.


Easy, killer, that's crazy talk right there... You can't sell ALL your MKIIs!

Blue skies,
-only jake


----------



## Chromejob

With my Nassau back from a bezel spring repair, both siblings are on leather for the holiday. Hirsch Lord (leather deployant clasp, extremely comfortable and addictive to wear daily) for the Kingston FRWL look, new old stock black Hirsch alligator for the Nassau (with a Hirsch sport clasp, recommended!).


----------



## Boiler

This one hasn't let any others get any wrist time the last couple of weeks...


----------



## Aceldama

Christmas week with the Vantage...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Yesterday and today...










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff

Since all are mentioning Christmas. Why USPS is so slowwww during these days, ah ?


----------



## thejollywatcher

Checking out a new arrival.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## jakedog

today i have my MK II nassau 369 what a nice watch nicer then my role.i have to say it's on my arm now


----------



## BSHt013

I like that white dial Damasko!



thejollywatcher said:


> Checking out a new arrival.


----------



## Fullers1845

I see a post from Thach in this thread and I think, "But why? He's got no MkII." :SadFace:


----------



## goyoneuff

Mind reader you are !











Fullers1845 said:


> I see a post from Thach in this thread and I think, "But why? He's got no MkII." :SadFace:


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

My Christmas gift to myself. Really like my Paradive.


----------



## Aceldama

Kingston for visiting the in-laws

My son wanted me to share his new addition: A Darth Vader Lego watch to join his Stormtrooper...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Great to get them started early. 
For the holidays, I pulled out this wonderful gator strap, Dr. No style.


----------



## harrym71

Just catching up on WUS. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin

Harry - I wouldn't put an automatic watch on my notebook/laptop... The speaker just above your gorgeous Nassau has a magnet in it and if you're not running a SDD harddrive, so does your harddrive, and who knwws where that is relative to your watch!



harrym71 said:


> Just catching up on WUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Hello to All! We had a break in our weather pattern today for a short time...no snow or rain or gale-force winds.... ;-) Kinda' nice.... :-!

I am wearing the _*One*_ MKII - the one I could not be without, as it seems to be the ideal combination of features for me. It has been on the wrist more than any other of my watches this year, and is by far the best-traveled, with trips through Mexico, Oregon, Washington and British Columbia in Canada. 









:think: It has been one helluva year for our family, filled with both great joy and great sadness too.

I am glad to see this year drawing to a close, and hope for better in 2016 - For all of us, *and for all of You, too.....*

Happy Holidays, and Happy New Year, fellow MKII'ers!!









My Best to All...

|>|>


----------



## sennaster

Been a dreary few weeks


----------



## goyoneuff




----------



## sennaster

goyoneuff said:


>


Loving this !


----------



## goyoneuff

Me too sir !!!  











sennaster said:


> Loving this !


----------



## Aceldama

goyoneuff said:


>


Love that watch. Glad someone grabbed it before I succumbed...

I'm cheating with a new friend. Might be awhile before something knocks this one off my wrist. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amoredimamma

This...


----------



## harrym71

It's been about 10 days with this guy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

amoredimamma said:


> This...


I don't need a Stingray, I have a Sea Fighter... I don't need a Stingray, I have a Sea Fighter... I don't need a Stingray, I have a Sea Fighter...


----------



## mlb212

Aceldama said:


> I don't need a Stingray, I have a Sea Fighter... I don't need a Stingray, I have a Sea Fighter... I don't need a Stingray, I have a Sea Fighter...


You need a Stingray


----------



## Omegatron24

This thread desperately makes me wish I learned about MKII about 5 years before I did.


----------



## heebs

amoredimamma said:


> This...





Aceldama said:


> I don't need a Stingray, I have a Sea Fighter... I don't need a Stingray, I have a Sea Fighter... I don't need a Stingray, I have a Sea Fighter...





mlb212 said:


> You need a Stingray


I had both the Stingray (twice) and the Sea Fighter (couple different flavours). While both are excellent, they are VERY different watches. Of the 2, I'd say that the Sea Fighter is more natural to wear and has much more modern (larger) proportions. In paper, the Stingray should be perfect but it felt small but tall on my wrist, as the bezel is large and the dial opening feels relatively small.

Given the chance (at the right price), I'd personally be all over a Sea Fighter but would pass on a Stingray.

There are some alternatives but they aren't that common either, nor are they as well executed as the MkII. Drudy made one, there's the Precista PRS-50 variants, and a version by Helson (name escapes me at the moment). I handled a Helson last summer and it was still quite nice tho.


----------



## thejollywatcher

***** said:


> ...and a version by Helson (name escapes me at the moment). I handled a Helson last summer and it was still quite nice tho.
> ]


I believe you were thinking of the Helson Skindiver? It's a nice one but with a L2L length of 52mm, it's slightly too big for me. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

Only MKII I couldn't "do" was the Quad 10. Proportions were not suited to my wrist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sennaster

This one:








I could definitely add another MKII to the rotation. Blackwater, Paradive, Fulcrum, vantage ... You get the idea.


----------



## JNH




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

William Stadiem's JET SET book enticed me to buy a vintage copy of Temple Fielding's GUIDE in my birth year. The Nassau approves....


----------



## WarEagle007

One of my favorite views of my Nassau!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chritiand




----------



## fastfras

Aceldama said:


> Only MKII I couldn't "do" was the Quad 10. Proportions were not suited to my wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At 51.5mm in total length it's far too big for me, not a fan of lugs extending beyond my skinny wrists.

Found a Seafighter in North Van, going to do a deal in a few hours. Date, sword hands and polished. Pics to follow..


----------



## heebs

fastfras said:


> At 51.5mm in total length it's far too big for me, not a fan of lugs extending beyond my skinny wrists.
> 
> Found a Seafighter in North Van, going to do a deal in a few hours. Date, sword hands and polished. Pics to follow..


You got that one? Congrats!! Pls send my regards and a Happy New Year to the Kaptain.


----------



## fastfras

***** said:


> You got that one? Congrats!! Pls send my regards and a Happy New Year to the Kaptain.


I shall forward your regards, meeting in two hours..


----------



## Aceldama

My 5513 won't be joining me on my last minute business trip. 3 offices in 2 days.

I'll be wearing the LRRP and Seafighter for a awhile to help with a tough decision...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

Kingston on TSS black NATO today.


----------



## fastfras

Added another MKII to the mix today, a SeaFighter Bund date. This one's going diving in Santa Marta, Colombia when I finally arrive there in March. 

Thanks to the Kaptain (we spoke of you *****...), 

fraser

Included is a picture of the vessel the Kaptian pilots. (AKA the Seabus)


----------



## Aceldama

Nice watch and pics!


----------



## goyoneuff

Congrats !!!!

Post pics when you can... this










was here, pretty close to where you are going!




















fastfras said:


> Added another MKII to the mix today, a SeaFighter Bund date. This one's going diving in Santa Marta, Colombia when I finally arrive there in March.
> 
> Thanks to the Kaptain (we spoke of you *****...),
> 
> fraser
> 
> Included is a picture of the vessel the Kaptian pilots. (AKA the Seabus)


----------



## fastfras

goyoneuff said:


> Congrats !!!!
> 
> Post pics when you can... this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was here, pretty close to where you are going!


Nice pic of the Kingston, for my money the best looking MKII of all. Is that the Rio Magdelena? Are you currently in Colombia? Tayrona Parc Nacional? Questions questions, with a need to know! A wee bit off topic...


----------



## DVNE




----------



## Thieuster

> No guns or knives. Only a MKII with a 'come prepared' name: SeaFighter. Can I say a MKII from days past? It's been a while since we've seen one here in this thread!
> 
> Originally, this MKII is polished - like the Blancpain Bund it echoes. But I'd seen a Blancpain on a German site that was brushed. I liked it a lot and asked my watchmaker (Jan Ubels - near the Dutch German border) to take the watch apart for a brush treatment. $40 later and a free service, the watch looked - and looks- like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the pic it's on a Chronissimo, but I'm wearing it with a slate colored nato today.
> 
> Menno


Exactly 4 weeks ago, I put this watch on my wrist, synchronized it against the time.is website - and I have worn it every day, until this very moment. Since I put it on, the watch has gained 13 secs. That's pretty accurate in my book!

Menno


----------



## JFingers

This guy this morning:










This one for the rest of the day:










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## harrym71

New strap time. BandR bands Horween green CXL.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff




----------



## spikynbaby

Hmmm.......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Reading "Seveneves"...










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Chromejob

Getting over tendinosis and holiday blues, my running time is back to roughly an 8.7 min mile.


----------



## 66Cooper

goyoneuff said:


>


Where is that NATO from? Anymore pix? It's hard to find a NATO in a proper dark blue. They always look too blue to me...if that makes sense.


----------



## goyoneuff

I will gladly take that out of your hands so you can run lighter and freely, hence faster !  


Chromejob said:


> Getting over tendinosis and holiday blues, my running time is back to roughly an 8.7 min mile.


Thank you. Honestly don't remember. Lemme check and will get back to you. 


66Cooper said:


> Where is that NATO from? Anymore pix? It's hard to find a NATO in a proper dark blue. They always look too blue to me...if that makes sense.


----------



## JFingers

Hiking Zion.



















Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## harrym71

Just my typical desk diver 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plat0

Took the day off to hang out with my little guy.


----------



## Fullers1845

^Love that your bezel is jauntily placed at '58, Plato.


----------



## sennaster




----------



## OkiFrog

Trying out a new Maratac Orange NATO strap on the Paradive on this cold rainy day.


----------



## thejollywatcher

My Graywater is my # 1 but the Nassau is still magical to me.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Hiking the Narrows in Zion National Park. Goretex dry suit, two pair of neoprene socks and canyoneering boots kept us warm and dry in the 38* water and 40* air, while my Vantage kept us safe with our no-later-than turn around time. This is the best hike I've ever done.



















At Wallstreet, the narrowest part of the hike. Wall to wall water, walls up to 2000' above us, and only 10-20' apart. Absolutely stunning. Oh, and we only saw 3 other people in 6 hours!










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Lucky Shot of the _*Graywater*_ #22.....









:think: So... The question is...

Will the _*Key West*_ knock it off my wrist? :-s

--- Happy Tuesday! Ever'body.... ;-) ---


----------



## thejollywatcher

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Lucky Shot of the _*Graywater*_ #22.....
> 
> View attachment 6824242
> 
> 
> :think: So... The question is...
> 
> Will the _*Key West*_ knock it off my wrist? :-s
> 
> --- Happy Tuesday! Ever'body.... ;-) ---
> 
> View attachment 6824258


I'm asking myself the same question too....:-d


----------



## Sewer

pretty slick lookin'!



sennaster said:


> View attachment 6765690


----------



## Yellowdrive

Trekking through snow-covered DC with my trusty Nassau...


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Yellowdrive said:


> Trekking through snow-covered DC with my trusty Nassau...
> 
> View attachment 6834738


That was taken today?? Snow is nearly gone in Arlington but they've been hauling it out by the truckload since Saturday...

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Hiking at Bryce Canyon National Park. Over 7 days, the Vantage gained 10 seconds. Not bad, certainly.




























Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Yellowdrive

TheDude said:


> That was taken today?? Snow is nearly gone in Arlington but they've been hauling it out by the truckload since Saturday...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


That was yesterday morning in the Lanier Heights neighborhood of DC. They had only started clearing my street that evening!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

My 'beater Kingston' is out for a while today.....









:think: Superb comfort on custom Horween chromexcel strap (by lgs2)... :-!

 The days are getting a bit longer..... ;-)

--- Best ---

|>|>


----------



## Aceldama

Seafighter kinda day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff

Both of you... I truly, truly HOPE SO !!!!













OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Lucky Shot of the _*Graywater*_ #22.....
> 
> View attachment 6824242
> 
> 
> :think: So... The question is...
> 
> Will the _*Key West*_ knock it off my wrist? :-s
> 
> --- Happy Tuesday! Ever'body.... ;-) ---
> 
> View attachment 6824258





thejollywatcher said:


> I'm asking myself the same question too....:-d


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches for sale, watchout the F29 area...!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Enjoying the supple and super comfy MKII strap with a bead blasted finish on a non-MKII watch. I never want to wear any other rubber strap except an MKII one!! :-!










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

It is After-Market-Bracelet-Evaluation-Day (AMBED) here in the 'laboratory'... :-d









Always testing and evaluating different options during AMBED.... ;-)









Too 'Blingy' ?? :-s









Naaahhhhh..... ;-)









--- Best ---


----------



## Aceldama

Ehhhhhh, PCLs! Put them away! Put them away!



OmegaCosmicMan said:


> It is After-Market-Bracelet-Evaluation-Day (AMBED) here in the 'laboratory'... :-d
> 
> View attachment 6893570
> 
> 
> Always testing and evaluating different options during AMBED.... ;-)
> 
> View attachment 6893594
> 
> 
> Too 'Blingy' ?? :-s
> 
> View attachment 6893602
> 
> 
> Naaahhhhh..... ;-)
> 
> View attachment 6893610
> 
> 
> --- Best ---


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Aceldama said:


> Ehhhhhh, PCLs! Put them away! Put them away!


:-d (PCLs or not) - As long as it has drilled-through lugs, it's still a "*Tool Watch*"







--- Best --- :-d

p.s. Hmmmmm, Might be just about the right amount of _'blingy-ness_' for that incoming white-dialed _*Key West*_.... :think:


----------



## sennaster

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> It is After-Market-Bracelet-Evaluation-Day (AMBED) here in the 'laboratory'... :-d
> 
> View attachment 6893570
> 
> 
> Always testing and evaluating different options during AMBED.... ;-)
> 
> --- Best ---


Which bracelet is that, does it have the glide lock clasp?

I have a SEL 20:16mm bracelet I use on a mod of mine that looks nearly identical, however I couldn't fit it to my Nassau. I was considering buying this ( http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/311386248308 ) and trying to fit my glide-lock on to it for use on the Nassau.

Personally I'd scotchbrite the PCLs.

And a current pic on leather:


----------



## 66Cooper

Come on OmegaCosmicMan!!! Dont tease us all like that. PLEASE put it on the Jubilee and tell us how it goes, how the quality it and everything else we need to know. There are many out there looking for the same setup for their (soon to be) Key West. Please!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

sennaster said:


> Which bracelet is that, does it have the glide lock clasp?
> 
> I have a SEL 20:16mm bracelet I use on a mod of mine that looks nearly identical, however I couldn't fit it to my Nassau. I was considering buying this ( 20mm Curved End Oyster Solid Stainless Steel Watch Bracelet Band Screws Links | eBay ) and trying to fit my glide-lock on to it for use on the Nassau.
> 
> Personally I'd scotchbrite the PCLs...


 It is a bracelet that was purchased via eBay seller sizzlinwatches per this thread: My First MkII - Page 2

That clasp is a generic copy of the real deal. I had to work on mine for 3-4 hours to get it to work, but after some ripped fingernails (it wouldn't open at first) and tuning and fitting it seems to function well... :-x

:think: If I recall correctly, I was able to purchase the complete bracelet and clasp for aroound $45 delivered. The end links supplied with the bracelet match up with lugs and lug recess of the Kingston/Nassau case well- Not perfect, but good enough. I did change out some of the links because the screw threads were stripped when I attempted to disassemble the bracelet and take the clasp off to get it working. And one of the two screw pins attaching the clasp to the link is almost completely stripped and will probably be JB-Welded in the final configuration.

:think: Mine was really sort of a 'kit' of machined parts that needed some going through and work before the assembly is completely ready for prime-time... :-|

And, I probably will refinish the polished portions to 'brush-finish' the PCL's... If this particular PCL look matches up with any of the MKII's, the slightly 'monochromatic look' of the silver-triangle-bezel Nassau may suit it the best...or maybe the white-dialed Key West. I might wait and see..... ;-)

Adding a photo now to keep the thread flowing....









--- Best ---


----------



## 66Cooper

How about pix/info on that jubilee??


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

66Cooper said:


> How about pix/info on that jubilee??


Hey there - You probably already saw this here: What MKII Are You Wearing? - Page 358

One of the generic Jubilees shown ( the longer one) is a Hadley Roma, is nicely built and finished. - Those pictures were posted previously. The other with blue on the clasp was about half the price from China via Australia. I have not torn into that one yet, but it seems to be practically very similar to the H-R.

:think: The problem with all of these is the fitment of the sheet-metal end-link to the lug recess in the watch case. I have another end-link (number 550) and another supposedly solid high-quality bracelet with solid end-links enroute to check out, but I believe the hang-up will always be the end-link to case-lug, watch case-diameter, fitment.

I think the primary thing is that the real R-l-xs had a smaller diameter case, and a slightly different shape or curve to the way the lugs 'dropped' away from the case.

I can say that the endlinks with numbers 455B and 555 don't work as supplied. (The 455B's are what is shown in the photos in the previous post.) The 555's seem to be thicker in profile and seem like they were for an older sub-profile watch, but with a smaller case diameter. Those might be able to be fitted with some re-shaping (read: bending and pulling) and careful removal of metal at the outer ends of the curved opening radius, in order to match the larger diameter of the MKII case.

We'll see....:think:


----------



## goyoneuff

Today is #369Tuesday. Both beautiful ladies, sadly I will be looking for nice caring homes for them...

#SadTuesday
#GonnaMissYaBaby
#HopeABrotherGetsHer


Have a great day y'all !!!


----------



## harrym71

Meant to post this yesterday... mind you, still wearing the same watch and strap just different boots.

Yesterday my boots matched my strap. New Rover Haven Horween Cordovan strap on the Nassau to match my Alden Perf. Captoe boots.


----------



## gwold

Back on the ammo pouch ZULU. (Old picture)


----------



## Aceldama

Two offices in two days. Three time zones to track. This will come in handy.










Thanks jfingers!


----------



## BSHt013

#4thTimesTheCharm


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## BSHt013




----------



## heebs

thach said:


>


Great combo! What strap is that? 
The brass bolt looks like it's taking on some nice patina too!


----------



## BSHt013

Thank you my friend. The strap is similar to the pen, in that they are both gifts. The Bolt brass is from you (obviously), and the strap is from Fullers (not sure of brand).

Sentimental items.



***** said:


> Great combo! What strap is that?
> The brass bolt looks like it's taking on some nice patina too!


----------



## Fullers1845

thach said:


> Thank you my friend. The strap is similar to the pen, in that they are both gifts. The Bolt brass is from you (obviously), and the strap is from Fullers (not sure of brand).
> 
> Sentimental items.


Tonez Italy. Cinturini

Looks great on your new Vantage, Thach! Love these straps.


----------



## 66Cooper

Had to get this strap back in my life.


----------



## spikynbaby

At the swimming pool now with family

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

thach said:


>





thach said:


> Thank you my friend. The strap is similar to the pen, in that they are both gifts. The Bolt brass is from you (obviously), and the strap is from Fullers (not sure of brand).
> 
> Sentimental items.


Looking good, my friend. But you know you're always welcome around here. You didn't have to go buy Vantage #4 just to come say hi. That said, it's a beautiful watch. Enjoy it!

Did you know that I got one too?? Proudly wearing this one to kick off the weekend:


----------



## BSHt013

Ha! Well played D!

I could've sworn Fullers1845 told me to get out of this thread if I didn't have an MKII. 












***** said:


> Looking good, my friend. But you know you're always welcome around here. You didn't have to go buy Vantage #4 just to come say hi. That said, it's a beautiful watch. Enjoy it!
> 
> Did you know that I got one too?? Proudly wearing this one to kick off the weekend:


----------



## sennaster

Monochromatic


----------



## TheMeasure

on the Black & Gray Argyle from CSW


----------



## BSHt013

You jinxed me James.



Fullers1845 said:


> I see a post from Thach in this thread and I think, "But why? He's got no MkII." :SadFace:


----------



## thejollywatcher

It's the red day window on Sundays that keeps me hanging on this one 










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

thach said:


> You jinxed me James.


Nah. Just a little tough love to help you get your priorities straight. I knew you'd be back. #MkII'sRule!


----------



## fastfras

Hike day, took this, here.


----------



## mlb212

on a plane with the light catching the Kingston just so


----------



## sennaster

Fullers1845 said:


> Nah. Just a little tough love to help you get your priorities straight. I knew you'd be back. #MkII'sRule!


He's coming back with a vengeance


----------



## thejollywatcher

The GW is on duty this week.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff

Me thinks I know that place...;-)


fastfras said:


> Hike day, took this, here.


So much win! Trade sir, trade ??? ;-)


thejollywatcher said:


> The GW is on duty this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## goyoneuff

Oh yeah... MKII.


----------



## airborne_bluezman

Which model is the GMT goyoneuff ?


----------



## thejollywatcher

Luvin' the new Hirsch strap I got yesterday. 



















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff

This nice lady ???


----------



## airborne_bluezman

goyoneuff said:


> This nice lady ???


Yes! which model is this?


----------



## Darwin

It's a LRRP UTC with the really rare (I think) 3-6-9 dial. Gorgeous.



airborne_bluezman said:


> Yes! which model is this?


----------



## heebs

goyoneuff said:


> This nice lady ???





airborne_bluezman said:


> Yes! which model is this?





Darwin said:


> It's a LRRP UTC with the really rare (I think) 3-6-9 dial. Gorgeous.


Hint: check G's signature- it's the year of the purge. Bet if you contact him with a good offer you could put that rare bird on your wrist ;-)


----------



## Darwin

It's a LRRP UTC with the really rare (I think) 3-6-9 dial. Gorgeous.



airborne_bluezman said:


> Yes! which model is this?


----------



## BSHt013

Orange you glad I didn't say banana?


----------



## Darwin

Darwin said:


> It's a LRRP UTC with the really rare (I think) 3-6-9 dial. Gorgeous.


Clearly, anything worth saying is worth saying twice!


----------



## goyoneuff

More knowledgeable folks already said it, but here it is: it is a very unique MKII (duh -!) LRRP UTC/GMT with a very rare 369 dial AND 48 hours bezel AND MOD hands !!!!! To my knowledge, the only one built like that, or at least I have not seen one like that ever.

On top of that, it is rated to 300m and it comes with the original MKII Oyster Solid End Links (SEL) bracelet, that to date I have yet to find in other pieces, even including other MKII'S besides LRRP case-based ones. It is the most comfortable oyster type bracelet I have ever had, even to the point that I contacted Bill and expressed in various occasions to have this very same kind of bracelet in other MKII watches like the coming Key West.

I am the second owner, and the ETA 2893 inside her, which is derived from an ETA 2892 (go ahead and Google it, you will find a shocking article about how good this movement is, even on top of the venerable Rolex movements ) , is one of the smoother and more "butter, you know butha" like crown action movement I have ever had !

That good info? ;-)



airborne_bluezman said:


> Yes! which model is this?





Darwin said:


> It's a LRRP UTC with the really rare (I think) 3-6-9 dial. Gorgeous.


Yes sir, it is the year of the purge indeed !!!!! ;-)


***** said:


> Hint: check G's signature- it's the year of the purge. Bet if you contact him with a good offer you could put that rare bird on your wrist ;-)


Lol. A wise man you are !!!! ;-)


Darwin said:


> Clearly, anything worth saying is worth saying twice!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## goyoneuff

Oops... pic, or it didn't happen! ;-)


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

thejollywatcher said:


> Luvin' the new Hirsch strap I got yesterday.


 Man, that Hirsch 'Robby' looks real nice -- I'll have to look for that one....

Thanks!!

|>|>


----------



## airborne_bluezman

Awesome, thanks! Sorry if I missed it earlier.



goyoneuff said:


> More knowledgeable folks already said it, but here it is: it is a very unique MKII (duh -!) LRRP UTC/GMT with a very rare 369 dial AND 48 hours bezel AND MOD hands !!!!! To my knowledge, the only one built like that, or at least I have not seen one like that ever.
> 
> On top of that, it is rated to 300m and it comes with the original MKII Oyster Solid End Links (SEL) bracelet, that to date I have yet to find in other pieces, even including other MKII'S besides LRRP case-based ones. It is the most comfortable oyster type bracelet I have ever had, even to the point that I contacted Bill and expressed in various occasions to have this very same kind of bracelet in other MKII watches like the coming Key West.
> 
> I am the second owner, and the ETA 2893 inside her, which is derived from an ETA 2892 (go ahead and Google it, you will find a shocking article about how good this movement is, even on top of the venerable Rolex movements ) , is one of the smoother and more "butter, you know butha" like crown action movement I have ever had !
> 
> That good info? ;-)
> 
> Yes sir, it is the year of the purge indeed !!!!! ;-)
> 
> Lol. A wise man you are !!!! ;-)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## Chromejob

Baracuta had a sale, so I scored a Thomas Crown navy G9, a military green Frank Bullitt G10 raincoat (as well as an interesting Italian wool knit houndstooth tie).

The thing about classics, is they stay classic. Kingston approves.


----------



## goyoneuff

Anytime and with the upmost pleasure ! The beauty of this place, we ask and shall we receive !!!! ;-)

She a hecklluya of a watch !!!! 


airborne_bluezman said:


> Awesome, thanks! Sorry if I missed it earlier.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## fastfras

Wearing my latest and, dare I say it, most comfortable MKII to date, the Blackwater. Thanks Craig, I love this watch. Gotta order a 22mm Rubber strap from MKII for the Sea Fighter, such comfort.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Bringing out my own interpretation of a 'contemporary classic'... ;-)









Yep. It's the Vintage *Vantage*....









The Graywater comes off...









And...









I'll be spending the day with this...









--- Best ---

|>|>


----------



## Fullers1845

Black vintage-style strap yesterday.










Black Kangaroo NATO today.


----------



## rtl




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: Well, my Graywater.... until just after 'Mail Call'... ;-)









But then, after I got the mail opened up and sorted....*Incoming!* b-)









 Yoww Zaa! :-!

....Have a Great Weekend....

|>|>

_p.s. -- Thanks, gman54 -- It is Everything you said it would be...._


----------



## JFingers

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: Well, my Graywater.... until just after 'Mail Call'... ;-)
> 
> But then, after I got the mail opened up and sorted....*Incoming!* b-)
> 
> Yoww Zaa! :-!
> 
> ....Have a Great Weekend....
> 
> |>|>
> 
> _p.s. -- Thanks, gman54 -- It is Everything you said it would be...._


What a great pair! That Paradive is THE best looking one. PERIOD. Great pick up, wear it in good health and blue skies!
-only jake


----------



## Kikemon

rtl said:


>


Beautiful! I've been looking for one like this for a while now. Keep getting beat out!


----------



## sennaster

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> It is a bracelet that was purchased via eBay seller sizzlinwatches per this thread: My First MkII - Page 2
> 
> That clasp is a generic copy of the real deal. I had to work on mine for 3-4 hours to get it to work, but after some ripped fingernails (it wouldn't open at first) and tuning and fitting it seems to function well... :-x
> 
> :think: If I recall correctly, I was able to purchase the complete bracelet and clasp for aroound $45 delivered. The end links supplied with the bracelet match up with lugs and lug recess of the Kingston/Nassau case well- Not perfect, but good enough. I did change out some of the links because the screw threads were stripped when I attempted to disassemble the bracelet and take the clasp off to get it working. And one of the two screw pins attaching the clasp to the link is almost completely stripped and will probably be JB-Welded in the final configuration.
> 
> :think: Mine was really sort of a 'kit' of machined parts that needed some going through and work before the assembly is completely ready for prime-time... :-|
> 
> And, I probably will refinish the polished portions to 'brush-finish' the PCL's... If this particular PCL look matches up with any of the MKII's, the slightly 'monochromatic look' of the silver-triangle-bezel Nassau may suit it the best...or maybe the white-dialed Key West. I might wait and see..... ;-)
> 
> Adding a photo now to keep the thread flowing....
> 
> View attachment 6905698
> 
> 
> --- Best ---


So I revisited trying to fit my generic glide lock bracelet to my Nassau. I had to do some filing a few months ago to fit my 16800 cased gmt mod.

Well, now it also fits my Nassau. This is probably the same bracelet as OCM's, but I brushed the PCLs.


----------



## cpotters

My LRRP. Basic gear for a very cold and windy day here.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Love my new Hadley-Roma GT Rally rubber strap. Really impressed with the quality!

I think my DLC Paradive has been bumped up to "keeper" status again.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

;-) Decisions, decisions...... :-d









:think: _Graywater: to DLC or not...._ :-s

:think: _Swap Sapphire bezel to Graywater..._ :-s

 *What to wear today....* ;-)

b-) Easy. b-)









Ah! Well....

:think: Enjoy your Time today! _(it's all You've got....)

|>|>_


----------



## thejollywatcher

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> ;-) Decisions, decisions...... :-d
> 
> :think: _Graywater: to DLC or not...._ :-s
> 
> :think: _Swap Sapphire bezel to Graywater..._ :-s


I'm leaning towards getting my GW DLC coated....soon! :-d

When I had a sapphire bezel Paradive _and _an aluminum bezel PD at the same time, I decided to DLC the aluminum one coz I thought it would look more stealthy with the matte finish of the DLC coating. And I've had no regrets |>

I think the GW with a sapphire bezel would look really yummy! :-!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

thejollywatcher said:


> I'm leaning towards getting my GW DLC coated....soon! :-d
> 
> When I had a sapphire bezel Paradive _and _an aluminum bezel PD at the same time, I decided to DLC the aluminum one coz I thought it would look more stealthy with the matte finish of the DLC coating. And I've had no regrets |>
> 
> *I think the GW with a sapphire bezel would look really yummy!* :-!


Yep. Me Too. I like the in-your-face legibility of the aluminum bezel, but the subtle cool-ness of the sapphire calls to me more. b-)

:think: So - I think the ultimate die-hard tool watch beater would be the Paradive with a brushed or bead blast hardened finish, and the aluminum bezel.

:roll: I am dreaming now, but if Bill saw fit to develop a titanium-cased watch along the lines of the Paradive (or the Fulcrum), with the features and functionality of the Graywater, but with the twelve-hour bezel (like this, most-useful), and some anti-magnetic properties, I would find a way to scrape together the cash necessary to order two of them immediately, and have one DLC-ed.

As it is, I have a couple more years until service time may be due on my first Paradive, so I have a lot of time to ponder it before I can choose a 'DLC Job', but it is even more appealing to me now that I see, and experience the full effect in person..... :-!

--- Best ---


----------



## goyoneuff

Ok, now you can ship the GW to me !!!! ;-)


OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: Well, my Graywater.... until just after 'Mail Call'... ;-)
> 
> View attachment 7047609
> 
> 
> But then, after I got the mail opened up and sorted....*Incoming!* b-)
> 
> View attachment 7047617
> 
> 
> Yoww Zaa! :-!
> 
> ....Have a Great Weekend....
> 
> |>|>
> 
> _p.s. -- Thanks, gman54 -- It is Everything you said it would be...._


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## Fullers1845

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: _Graywater: to DLC or not...._ :-s


YES!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Big Congrats, thach. Nice pick-up. :-!

|>|>


----------



## sennaster

thach said:


>


The Dark King Rises


----------



## goyoneuff

Darn it ! Now Thach is a King? 
Oh, wait... y'all talking about the Kingston... nevermind, carry on please. 
;-)


sennaster said:


> The Dark King Rises


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## thejollywatcher

Carrying on as requested 










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Elf1962

Presidents Day poolside with the kids in 90 degree Southern California.


----------



## sennaster

More of this today


----------



## BSHt013

Nice shot.

I'm sure you've answered this before, but which bracelet is this? Fit well? 


sennaster said:


> More of this today


Thank you kind sir OCM! 


OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Big Congrats, thach. Nice pick-up. :-!
> 
> |>|>


----------



## sennaster

thach said:


> Nice shot.
> 
> I'm sure you've answered this before, but which bracelet is this? Fit well?
> 
> Thank you kind sir OCM!


Thx. At least the bad weather makes for interesting photos.

Re: the bracelet. It's a generic glide lock that came with a different case I bought a while ago. Ended up not using that case, but filed the bracelet to fit a 16800 case, then it ended up fitting the Nassau. There's a slight gap, but it didn't fit at all before.

I'm probably going to pick this up ( http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/311386248308 ), use the stock end links and steal the clasp from the pictured bracelet.

OCM posted a generic glide lock from sizzlinwatches a few pages back ( https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/what-mkii-you-wearing-715447-105.html#post25349946 )... It appears to be the same as mine, but I guess the holes may be drilled in a slightly different place.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

We had a very nice day today with No Rain or Snow of any sort - Kinda unusual since it seems like it has been at least forty days since that last happened.

Out on a seven-mile 'walkabout' with another 'Black Watch' .... b-)













































It was dark by the time we made it back to the 'Love Shack'.....

--- My Best to All ---

|>|>


----------



## BSHt013

Great looking black watch, OCM. I can dig it.

Grey nato with PVD hardware seems to pair well here.


----------



## gman54

thach said:


> Great looking black watch, OCM. I can dig it.
> 
> Grey nato with PVD hardware seems to pair well here.


That looks remarkably familiar  Looks good on you Thatch, enjoy it!


----------



## BSHt013

gman54 said:


> That looks remarkably familiar  Looks good on you Thatch, enjoy it!


You have no idea how much I enjoy it. 
Oh wait, yes you do.  
Thank you sir!


----------



## Aceldama

Nice ring! Been thinking of doing that... I play guitar and my wedding band always slips off.



thach said:


>


----------



## BSHt013

Thanks man! It's going on 6 years and due for a darkening, but has held up really well. The underside is another story though, as it wears off almost within weeks (I've been told by several artists that this is inevitable).



Aceldama said:


> Nice ring! Been thinking of doing that... I play guitar and my wedding band always slips off.


----------



## thejollywatcher

At the PO saying goodbye to my Graywater. I will miss it...










...until I get it back from Jack...DLC coated! 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

^Yes. Yes. YES! b-)


----------



## BSHt013

You guys wanted pictures of the honeymoon, right?


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

The 'Gray' won today.... ;-)









It's on one of my favorite straps for this case....The 'Pilot' by Di-MoDell.









Can't pass up a 'lume shot' either... :roll:

--- Best ---

|>|>


----------



## fastfras

For me today, the Sea Fighter Bund. Digging the heavy metal..


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## Aceldama

If a watch was ever meant for a bracelet...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

Ok, so I'm obviously not wearing this one. Just a shot of the spare.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## cpotters




----------



## goyoneuff

Lume shot please ???











cpotters said:


>


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## sennaster




----------



## BSHt013




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Well....Several, actually, but this one was on the wrist most of the day... ;-)









It stopped doing that 'wintery-mix' stuff long enough for a couple of quick snaps.... 









Mounted with a BC strap and StrapCode/Tungchoy 'milled oyster' clasp in PVD Black (Of Course!) :-!









:think: And.... added to the collection today.... :roll:









Yuppers - It's another _''Beater Blackwater'_' (gotta check on a bezel insert replacement and crystal....)

--- Cheers! ---

|>|>


----------



## cpotters

As requested: a lume shot of my Tornek-Rayville


----------



## Aceldama

Getting back into bracelets...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

This one after wearing the speedy and U2 for a few weeks...










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Chromejob

*"They call me Mellow Yellow...."*

Another order of toys from CountyComm (including some 3/32" "Sensitive Item Securing System" tether cord, hope to have some fun with that stuff, bringing back memories of flight duty days) included a Maratac s-series strap in yellow for the Graywater. The zombie green one has been a favorite for running (shrinks a bit after so many dunks in water to rinse out, but gets really really soft and comfortable after repeated wash/rinsings).

Thought the yellow stripe would compliment the Gray' ... what say ye?



Yes. I know. It would look splendid on Jolly's pending DLC'ed Graywater....


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Re: "They call me Mellow Yellow...."*



Chromejob said:


> Another order of toys from CountyComm (including some 3/32" "Sensitive Item Securing System" tether cord, hope to have some fun with that stuff, bringing back memories of flight duty days) included a Maratac s-series strap in yellow for the Graywater. The zombie green one has been a favorite for running (shrinks a bit after so many dunks in water to rinse out, but gets really really soft and comfortable after repeated wash/rinsings).
> 
> Thought the yellow stripe would compliment the Gray' ...* what say ye? *
> 
> Yes. I know. It would look splendid on Jolly's pending DLC'ed Graywater....


Yes! It looks splendid on yours, too - :think: _(It looks like another alternative for my own....)_

I am continuing in 'product-testing' today....

Here is a Strapcode MiLTAT Honeycomb Black Nylon on mine....









:think: I purchased one of these to compare to Rockin' Ron's Nylon Velcro straps.
The MiLTAT 3D Nylon is much thicker, and much stiffer. 
I had to soak it in warm water and wear it to get it to conform to my wrist.









--- Cheers! ---

|>|>


----------



## Fullers1845

JFingers said:


> This one after wearing the speedy and U2 for a few weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Nice, Jake. What strap is that on your Speedy in the background?


----------



## JFingers

Fullers1845 said:


> Nice, Jake. What strap is that on your Speedy in the background?


Worn and Wound Model 2 Horween in black --> here
Actually, the leather nato on my Vantage is also W&W.


----------



## goyoneuff

*Re: "They call me Mellow Yellow...."*

Droooooling.... thank you !!!!! ;-)


cpotters said:


> As requested: a lume shot of my Tornek-Rayville


Ugh !!!! Bad, bad choices... one of you, or both MUST send them to me... I will teach you how to properly dress them !!!! ;-)



Chromejob said:


> Another order of toys from CountyComm (including some 3/32" "Sensitive Item Securing System" tether cord, hope to have some fun with that stuff, bringing back memories of flight duty days) included a Maratac s-series strap in yellow for the Graywater. The zombie green one has been a favorite for running (shrinks a bit after so many dunks in water to rinse out, but gets really really soft and comfortable after repeated wash/rinsings).
> 
> Thought the yellow stripe would compliment the Gray' ... what say ye?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I know. It would look splendid on Jolly's pending DLC'ed Graywater....





OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Yes! It looks splendid on yours, too - :think: _(It looks like another alternative for my own....)_
> 
> I am continuing in 'product-testing' today....
> 
> Here is a Strapcode MiLTAT Honeycomb Black Nylon on mine....
> 
> View attachment 7141042
> 
> 
> :think: I purchased one of these to compare to Rockin' Ron's Nylon Velcro straps.
> The MiLTAT 3D Nylon is much thicker, and much stiffer.
> I had to soak it in warm water and wear it to get it to conform to my wrist.
> 
> View attachment 7141074
> 
> 
> --- Cheers! ---
> 
> |>|>


And, sadly... she has to go... :-(










--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## BSHt013

Chinese lantern festival.


----------



## Fullers1845

JFingers said:


> Worn and Wound Model 2 Horween in black --> here
> Actually, the leather nato on my Vantage is also W&W.


Excellent. How do you like it on the wrist?


----------



## BSHt013

A leftover photo.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Well....After sitting in the house until this afternoon, and watching our 'fabulous' weather do everything (but NO thunder and lightning), and changing rapidly every five minutes.....

....It was time to 'get outa the house' and join the 'after lunch bunch' on the walking trails. ;-) I was wearing my new-to-me 'Beater Blackwater".

Some photos.....









Rain, snow, some wind, fog....









But Wait... ;-)















Our mysterious journey through the 'rain-forest' is suddenly lit by bright sunshine through the mist! :-!















Then back to some drizzle and fog. :-(









But my trusty eight-or-nine year old MKII 'Beater' keeps on a-tickin'..... 

 Have a Great Week, All.

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Enjoying another weather-break on this nice afternoon with.....

Vantage on my Olive Chromexcel custom strap....









Then, the Vantage is trying a new thick, soft. suede strap..... Classic Style...b-)









That Vantage is comfy with this new one - Rockin' Ron's Italian Suede strap...









;-) Good Evening to All.......

|>|>


----------



## spikynbaby

Enjoy great moments with family at pullman hotel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## BSHt013




----------



## BSHt013

Showing the DLC in sunlight.


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## dwg

just received my first mkII.. I'm impressed


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Well --- Wearing this....









:think: -But-- Working with this _'new-to-me'_ one... (I haven't had a 'standard' Nassau before this....) ;-)









Working to try and fit jubilee-type end links....









:think: About the best I've found so far....









That Nassau white second hand is a stand-out feature... :-!

--- Have a Great Day! ---

|>|>


----------



## Fullers1845

^Looking forward to the Jubilee/Nassau developments, OCM.


----------



## Aceldama

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Looking forward to the Jubilee/Nassau developments, OCM.


Only Bracelet I don't mind wearing everyday!


----------



## 66Cooper

Give us more details on those endlinks and bracelet. I NEED to get on buying mine


----------



## sennaster

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> View attachment 7223242
> 
> 
> That Nassau white second hand is a stand-out feature... :-!
> 
> --- Have a Great Day! ---
> 
> |>|>


I love the white sweeper, one of my favorite details.

Was playing with a long exposure app and it came out quite cartoonish in this photo, which I think is cool


----------



## BSHt013

I dig that shot a lot.


----------



## fastfras

Blackwater enjoying a cuppa.


----------



## HanWatchHan

I have the Nassau, lovely and very legible


----------



## goyoneuff

I know THOSE cups...  


fastfras said:


> Blackwater enjoying a cuppa.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Quiet day for me today... How about some Kingston with Hadley-Roma and ???









A generic glide-lock type -- that actually works like it supposed to -- :-!









This one came already brushed - No Bling Thing!









And after a little work.... (note: cell phone camera struggling with white balance....) :roll:









Kingston 264 is fitted with the heavy Hadley-Roma bracelet and with a great clasp.....









Have a Great Day......

|>|>


----------



## fastfras

Nassau, Nassau, did someone say...


Much as these are favourites, a kingston no date, gilt, no minute marker bezel is what I need to soothe the itch.


----------



## tmoris

Date kingston


----------



## tmoris

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> View attachment 7223210
> 
> 
> Working to try and fit jubilee-type end links....
> 
> |>|>


What jubilee is that? Seems as if the endlinks fit very well. Would like this for my panam


----------



## goyoneuff

Too bad you let her go brother...










Now, there is ONE thing better than a Nassau...

A Non-Gilt 8mm Big Crown Kingston !!!










Sadly, she will find a new home too... :-(


fastfras said:


> Nassau, Nassau, did someone say...
> 
> Much as these are favourites, a kingston no date, gilt, no minute marker bezel is what I need to soothe the itch.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## fastfras

^^^^^ Recently purchased a house and couldn't swing the Kingston, I'm telling ya G, if it was at all possible I'd be wearing your Kingston today.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

I can develop a post that goes into much more detail about this little project - It ain't as simple as it seems at first glance...

See how this started with me at - What MKII Are You Wearing? - Page 358

(This is a work in progress...) ;-)

Today....









Nassau is 'accessorized' with a vintage 'Jubilee-style' bracelet from Hadley Roma. I don't see that this particular bracelet (center link construction is hollow D-shaped center links and it is supplied with folded sheet metal '455B' end links) is available where I originally purchased, so it might not be available now. They are others that are almost as good. Seller 'twente(o)' (in Australia) on the 'Bay sells one that is very similar, but those end pieces will need to be swapped-out as well. (And there are many others available from Far East sellers on the 'Bay).

The secret is not to use the sheet-stainless end-pieces that are supplied with the bracelet, but to order some others. The ones that worked for me are stamped '555' on the under-side. They must be massaged and modified to fit.

The end pieces I used are listed on the 'Bay from seller 'wholesaleoutlet990' as "555 end piece for 65210H Jubilee Watch Band Rolex 20mm #8" - It actually takes a fair amount of careful adjustment to get them to fit as shown, but they are the best ones that I have found, as far as matching up with 'Kingston-Nassau (and soon-to-be Key West') MKII watch case. There are a couple of others marked '555' but they aren't the same as the ones I used.

If you folks want me too, I thinking about a post that goes into a lot more detail, but it will take me some time to put it all together...

--- Have A Great Day ---

|>|>


----------



## 66Cooper

Yes, yes, and YES!!! Post that thread son!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Earlier today.... Good Gear!









The* 'Black' *was worn for the _'most distance traveled'_ today... ;-)

We had a weather break...Woo Hoo! Time for 'walkabout'... ;-)

The sights....























No. This Is Not one of my old rides.... :-d









:think: When I first came upon this many, many years ago, it still had the body and a gigantic PTO winch on the front.

Somebody _'recycled'_ that winch. ;-)









We live in a *beautiful place* - If you can stand the weather changes!! :-d









Finally.... A watch pic... ;-)









Scenery behind the shot....









The 'Black' -- It's _*Something*_ -- No?









Well, we have run out of land here. Time to turn around, and get home before dark.

--- Best Wishes ---

|>|>


----------



## Aceldama

The Kingston date has reached the "Not for Sale" team:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

One watch guy for the last 2 weeks, while waiting for the Vantage to come back from the spa. Really digging the green lume, but also wondering how the blue lume plank parts would look in this bad boy.


----------



## cybercat

.
...been wearing this one since January, including 5 flights to, from and back & forth between Kuala Lumpur & Penang.









Back in Hong Kong now, decorations from Chinese New Year still up in the park between my building & the sea... b-)


----------



## tmoris




----------



## goyoneuff

Hey Mr. T, lovely pic !

I miss my Gilt... and wondering if I should keep the Non...











tmoris said:


>


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## tmoris

goyoneuff said:


> Hey Mr. T, lovely pic !
> 
> I miss my Gilt... and wondering if I should keep the Non...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


Thank you, Im actually thinking that the lack of the date wheel may have been the reason I sold a nondate Kingston 3times. This is the 4th, being the 1st with date.


----------



## harrym71

Just this today.


----------



## Fullers1845

thach said:


> One watch guy for the last 2 weeks, while waiting for the Vantage to come back from the spa. Really digging the green lume, but also wondering how the blue lume plank parts would look in this bad boy.


Better. b-)


----------



## Fullers1845

harrym71 said:


> Just this today.
> 
> View attachment 7271322


My *second* favorite MkII...


----------



## BSHt013

Sorry, same watch, different angle.


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## gman54

Looks better on you than it did on my wrist...



thach said:


>


----------



## BSHt013

gman54 said:


> Looks better on you than it did on my wrist...


I don't know about that, but I feel lucky for getting it from you for sure. Thanks again sir.

Haven't worn another watch since you sent it.


----------



## heebs

thach said:


> I don't know about that, but I feel lucky for getting it from you for sure. Thanks again sir.
> 
> Haven't worn another watch since you sent it.


Uhhh isn't that your only watch?


----------



## BSHt013

***** said:


> Uhhh isn't that your only watch?


Actually, the Vantage is getting the spa treatment. So technically, you're right. I've got nothing else to wear at the moment.

Excuse for another shot.


----------



## Aceldama

Watchrecon is the devil! Pure unadulterated evil.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

BSHT cross post.


----------



## Elf1962

Nice shoes!!
Nice looking watch too....


----------



## Plat0

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Quiet day for me today... How about some Kingston with Hadley-Roma and ???
> 
> View attachment 7239530
> 
> 
> A generic glide-lock type -- that actually works like it supposed to -- :-!
> 
> View attachment 7239538
> 
> 
> This one came already brushed - No Bling Thing!
> 
> View attachment 7239562
> 
> 
> And after a little work.... (note: cell phone camera struggling with white balance....) :roll:
> 
> View attachment 7239578
> 
> 
> Kingston 264 is fitted with the heavy Hadley-Roma bracelet and with a great clasp.....
> 
> View attachment 7239586
> 
> 
> Have a Great Day......
> 
> |>|>


Wow!

Where did you get that great clasp and which HR bracelet did you use?

I can't get over how awesome that is!


----------



## BSHt013

Elf1962 said:


> Nice shoes!!
> Nice looking watch too....


Thanks! Appreciate that.


----------



## spikynbaby

Relaxing at home with nassau and 3 new perlon straps 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

MKII Vantage today on an out and back training flight today...










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Plat0 said:


> Wow!
> 
> Where did you get that great clasp and which HR bracelet did you use?
> 
> I can't get over how awesome that is!


 The clasp was sourced from a seller "nextrend" on the 'Bay for around $60 USD. The one that I received is a high-quality item and everything functions as it is supposed to.

The bracelet I used was a Hadley Roma MB4016W. You could use any 'oyster-style' bracelet as long as the center portion of the link is 9mm wide and the overall width at the clasp end is 16mm or less. The HR link at the clasp is around 15.8 mm wide.

Depending on the bracelet you use, you may have to enlarge the holes in the link where it will attach to the 'glide-lock-type' clasp.

If you want to attach it to the Hadley Roma links, you should note that you will have to enlarge the holes in the HR links to 1.85mm for the glide-lock screw pins to attach the links. Also, I had to diamond-file a few thousandths of the glide-lock yoke notch out to be able to fit the HR link into the yoke that adjusts the length (the 'gliding end').

It is a very nice addition. The solid, quality feel of the new clasp is a nice upgrade. ;-)

--- Best ---


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

How about (yet) another bracelet option for your Kingston-Nassau-Key West? b-)









:think: -Almost as flexible and conforming as the 'Jubilee' type ....









:think: -Has a little more heft, due to solid-link construction ....









:think: -- Some may wish to 'De-Bling' (but that can be done easily... ;-)









:think: --- Great fit on this one, right out of the packaging. (I only did some simple adjustment on the end-link back side - bent the 'tabs' in a bit....)









It's a generic 'President'. Real Nice, too......

Have a Great Day, All

|>|>


----------



## 66Cooper

Interesting, that's for sure. Where did you get that? It has SEL, correct? I really want a super jubilee style bracelet for my incoming KW. Was worried the SEL would not fit. This gives me hope


----------



## lgs2

spikynbaby said:


> Relaxing at home with nassau and 3 new perlon straps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the person straps!


----------



## lgs2

*perlon straps*, not person straps.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

66Cooper said:


> Interesting, that's for sure. Where did you get that? It has SEL, correct? I really want a super jubilee style bracelet for my incoming KW. Was worried the SEL would not fit. This gives me hope


 Hey there, I found this on the 'Bay from mainland china seller 'riyi002' who has a storefront with the name "Bands and Bracelets for Rolex Watch" - The specific item is referred to as '20mm Steel President Band Bracelet With Curved ends for Rolex Man Day-Date Watch" - I examined and studied the images associated with the auction and decided to take a chance, because the end-link looked like it had a slightly different (Better!) shape and curvature than others I compared it too. So the end result is that this fits the MKII Kingston / Nassau case, lugs, and lug recess better than any other aftermarket end-link that I have tried so far.

The end-link construction looks to be (of at least) three pieces that are brazed together: The main component is the heavy shell which is about twice as thick as the sheet metal you normally see in folded end links. Brazed inside is a reinforcement that acts as the channel for the spring bar, and the other part looks to be a casting that is brazed on the outside - it forms the connector to the rest of the bracelet. Although it is not of 'solid' construction, it is sturdy, and ( IMHO, a big positive feature) it can be easily adjusted by slight bending to help keep the link aligned properly in the lug recess, but it is still sturdy enough to hold the adjusted shape over time.

:think: The bracelet assembly is not Swiss quality, so I apply my own usual caveats when I purchase stuff like this from China. It is very inexpensive, so if you want all the screws and clasps and stuff to work without any trouble, I usually buy two, then pick the best one and disassemble it, check all the threaded parts, and swap parts (if necessary) and expect to clean/adjust/fit and lubricate, and if necessary, rob /swap parts to make sure that one will assemble correctly and function properly. I had to do it with this well, There were some loose screws and a couple of the links didn't really want to separate and then I had trouble with a couple of the screw pins, which are really small in diameter. One of the screws in the clasp was not fully seated so that needed to be disassembled and the hole cleaned out. I wore out one threaded screw-pin burnishing the threads so that the pin would screw all the way in without binding, and not stripped - So I had to rob a screw pin from one of the other links. The bracelet was long enough with the links as supplied to fit my 8"+ left wrist. There is no length adjustment other than adding or removing links, because of the 'hidden' clasp. The clasp does not have a safety lock and relies on friction to close and latch.

I have a solid-link Hadley Roma 'Jubilee-style' bracelet on the way, and I'll check that out to see how it is. The one that that is fitted to the watch now has the D-shaped-tube middle links, so it is really light weight - but that gives it that vintage-replacement vibe as well. We'll see what happens.... 

--- Best ---


----------



## JFingers

Vantage on a new damasko (did modell style) strap after just finishing my order for a 1001 on bracelet!



















Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## BSHt013

I really like the stock bracelet. A dream to wear. A nightmare to size.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

thach said:


> *I really like the stock bracelet.* A dream to wear. A nightmare to size.


 Me too... That is how this 'Vintage Vantage' came to be.... ;-)

....the _Rolling Reveal._...











































Cold, dark, wet, gray day....









 It was very good and a nice uplift to see the news and photos from the East Coast GTG today....

Thanks, Guys!! :-!

--- Best ---

|>|>


----------



## heebs

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Me too... That is how this 'Vintage Vantage' came to be.... ;-)
> 
> ....the _Rolling Reveal._...
> 
> View attachment 7328154
> View attachment 7328162
> 
> 
> View attachment 7328170
> View attachment 7328178
> 
> 
> View attachment 7328194
> View attachment 7328202
> 
> 
> Cold, dark, wet, gray day....
> 
> View attachment 7328218
> 
> 
> It was very good and a nice uplift to see the news and photos from the East Coast GTG today....
> 
> Thanks, Guys!! :-!
> 
> --- Best ---
> 
> |>|>


Great pics, as always. I like the slow-mo rotation in that series!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: Trying to confirm a decision... I already know the Key West Plank order is going to be the white dial.... And the second order will be a black dial....

BUT.....

:-s Is it gonna be like this?









:think: Or...Like this? ;-)









 I'll be going through some mental gymnastics here for a while longer.... b-)

Meanwhile, You All have a Great Afternoon and Evening. ;-)

|>|>


----------



## Yellowdrive

This warm weather has put me in the mood for a light weight nato strap... and I really don't want to re-size my bracelet right now.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Have a Great Day, All!

|>|>


----------



## Fullers1845

I'm getting to test drive this MkII for a few days. You know the one. #GiltDLC


----------



## Elf1962

Of course....we know the one!!!


----------



## BSHt013

You got some good shots of that bad boy, my friend.

Here's the less expensive cousin via California sunset.


----------



## BSHt013

You forget how difficult it can be to find a lighter if you don't smoke.


----------



## sennaster




----------



## Aceldama

The WUS circle of life: wearing a grail to ship out someone else's grail. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

The other decent shot from last night. Dual reflection of the dial and the crystal.


----------



## goyoneuff

Indeed...!!!

You can complete YOUR circle, you know...;-) . She is here !!!!


Aceldama said:


> The WUS circle of life: wearing a grail to ship out someone else's grail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## Pentameter

My morning commute w/ 2 of my favorite brands


----------



## 66Cooper

thach said:


> The other decent shot from last night. Dual reflection of the dial and the crystal.


That's precisely why I always carry this on me. (And no, I don't smoke)


----------



## BSHt013

66Cooper said:


> That's precisely why I always carry this on me. (And no, I don't smoke)


That's cool looking Bryan!

Still this:


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## JFingers

DNIF - duties not to include flying. Being sick sucks. At least I have an awesome watch!










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Fullers1845

Yin and Yang


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

|>|>


----------



## 66Cooper

Fullers1845 said:


> Yin and Yang


That's amazing.


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## BSHt013

MKII while prepping for baby #2.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

On 'walkabout' today.... 7 miles, 212 minutes, up and down, in and out, and all around, and - with me....









 Our new _"activity program"_ has cost me 4 inches of waistline and about 27 pounds....

:think: I don't mind that the least little bit. ;-)

--- Be Well ---

|>|>


----------



## Chromejob

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Our new _"activity program"_ has cost me 4 inches of waistline and about 27 pounds....
> 
> :think: I don't mind that the least little bit. ;-)
> 
> --- Be Well ---
> 
> |>|>


Congrats!!


----------



## TheDude

thach said:


> You forget how difficult it can be to find a lighter if you don't smoke.


Nice. I never thought to recreate that image but I'll have to give it a go soon...










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

On the way home - On a beautiful day. :-!









_'Walkabout'_ today included a 6.9 mile hike up a 1204-foot mountain, and some nice overviews of our town.

_'Whew'_ - (Tired now,) ;-)

Good Night, All.

--- Best ---

|>|>


----------



## dwg

thanks again to gman54 for a great watch.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

> thanks again to gman54 for a great watch.


:think: (I'm _Echoing_ the sentiment expressed above)









Thanks, gman54 - :-!









--- Have a Great Day, All ---

|>|>


----------



## Aceldama

Speaking of lume shots, it was dark out there for my morning walk.










The big hand probably gives her away...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff

Send me that Graywater and you will get a very similar post with your name on it my good friend... ;-)


OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: (I'm _Echoing_ the sentiment expressed above)
> 
> View attachment 7433522
> 
> 
> Thanks, gman54 - :-!
> 
> View attachment 7433562
> 
> 
> --- Have a Great Day, All ---
> 
> |>|>


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## goyoneuff

Congrats !!!! Well.done !!! 


Aceldama said:


> Speaking of lume shots, it was dark out there for my morning walk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big hand probably gives her away...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## mikestrike

dwg said:


> thanks again to gman54 for a great watch.
> View attachment 7432618


where did you get that rubber strap from? looks good on it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpotters




----------



## Chromejob

"Blofeld, I presume."










[Bond By Design coffee table book, great "reading."]


----------



## Darwin

Looks like the stock MKII 20mm rubber strap, available in the MKII boutique under accessories. Very comfortable.



mikestrike said:


> where did you get that rubber strap from? looks good on it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwg

the strap is a hirsch pure.


----------



## Chromejob

Costco opening in Apex, NC. Long wait for this.










They had Rolex Datejusts for men and women in the watch case. Neat, but my Kingston looked better.


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

"_Paradive vs Blackwater_"









( The *Paradive* won.....today....) :-!

:think: *But*. Who's to say what will happen tomorrow.... ;-)

....Gotta go make a choice on a _Key West_ now...

:-s Matte or gilt? :-s Coke or Pepsi? :-d

Good Night All!

|>|>


----------



## BSHt013

This bracelet rocks.


----------



## BSHt013

Sexy traffic time.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: In appreciation of another Blackwater 'Beater'....









I am really liking the reduced height and size and weight...









And the classic no-date, no-Logo, Type I dial and handset.

:think: No frills. (Frills not needed... or Desired.)

Perfect Utility.

_No Worries._

---Best ---

|>|>


----------



## BSHt013

#friday


----------



## mephisto

ready for summer with perlon


----------



## Aceldama

Just picked this strap up. Very orange.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras

Vantage point.


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Nassau 035-236......









.....fitted with Hadley-Roma MB4216W solid link 'Jubilee-style' with custom-fitted '555' end-links.

(Details coming soon on how this is done.) ;-)

--- *Welcome to Spring* ---- _ (Not Really....)
_
_It isn't Easter yet. See the white background? ...... The second snow we have had this whole 'winter' :roll:

_Oops....had this next one in the cell phone too....









--- Oh Well ---

|>|>


----------



## 66Cooper

DUDE!!! Would you please get on that write up about the jubilee already. I'm dying over here.


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:-x Tool watch --- and _Tool_... :-d









(i.e. Snow Shovel. Had to push around about 3 inches of wet, slushy stuff. )

I'm Ready! For Spring!

(Oh - I do apologize. I can't pass up a quasi-Lume shot of that gorgeous C1 on the 'beater'...) 

heh heh heh... ;-)









--- My Best to All ---

|>|>


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## Aceldama

I hate business travel. This makes it a bit more bearable. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: Yesterday's cloudy day with snow....Gone. :-(

_.....Out of the Gloom.....









:think: _The only MKII that has a visual signature like this...









....The _*Graywater* ....

 _Have a Great Week......_

|>|>
_


----------



## thejollywatcher

Like the strap on it! b-) :-!



OmegaCosmicMan said:


> View attachment 7519090


----------



## thejollywatcher

Aceldama said:


> I hate business travel. This makes it a bit more bearable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sadly, the only MKII I'll have for my trip back "home" is an MKII strap.

My other MKIIs are with Jack at the spa....










Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

thejollywatcher said:


> Like the strap on it! b-) :-!


 Thanks - That's one of Rockin' Ron's (of B&R Bands) 'Graphite with grey stitch' - 20mm XL, no-taper and 4mm thick. Real nice and comfy once it forms in.

I have two of these (they are _Nice_.)

Here is the other on the *'Black'* - 









When do you get yours back from Jack? Soon, I hope.... ;-)

 I hope you have safe travels. And a rewarding trip.

--- Be Well ---

|>|>


----------



## BSHt013

Safe travels thejollywatcher!


----------



## Aceldama

Safe travels! Probably more fun than Nebraska!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> When do you get yours back from Jack? Soon, I hope.... ;-)
> 
> I hope you have safe travels. And a rewarding trip.
> 
> --- Be Well ---
> 
> |>|>


Thanks |>  and Jack's original estimate was around the end of this month.

I return on April Fool's....so fingers crossed!


----------



## BSHt013

At The Drive In - rock and roll tonight.

#filterfree


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Well, after you have fitted your favorite Nassau with a solid-link heavy Jubilee-style... :think:..









:-s How do you follow that up? .... :-d









.... Well - If you also happen to have a glide-lock-type clasp in your watch-stuff-collection...

:think: Why not go....*One Step Beyond*.... ha ha ha ha :-d

--- Have a Great Day, Folks. ---

|>|>


----------



## Fullers1845

^GlideLock Jubilee... Mind. Blown.

*golf claps*

Nice one, OCM!


----------



## 66Cooper

Ok, so now I NEED info on that bracelet setup!!! That's what I want. Another write up please.

My Kingston is keeping me company as I turn some wrenches tonight.


----------



## fastfras

Blackwater by the muddy Fraser.


----------



## kostantinos

looks great!


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## sennaster

Spent the evening splicing together two different bracelets so that I could have a glide lock clasp on the standard Nassau end links. I love being able to get the fit exactly right.










Sadly I feel like the actual bracelet from whence I stole the glide lock was a lot nicer than the pieces I used in the middle to connect it to the MKII end links. I had filed the end links on the donor bracelet to fit a different case, but they ended up fitting the Nassau ok ... There was a slight gap just under the bezel. May seek out another of the donor.


----------



## JFingers

sennaster said:


> Spent the evening splicing together two different bracelets so that I could have a glide lock clasp on the standard Nassau end links. I love being able to get the fit exactly right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly I feel like the actual bracelet from whence I stole the glide lock was a lot nicer than the pieces I used in the middle to connect it to the MKII end links. I had filed the end links on the donor bracelet to fit a different case, but they ended up fitting the Nassau ok ... There was a slight gap just under the bezel. May seek out another of the donor.


Hadley Roma bracelet? This is my next project, maybe. Glide lock on something a little heavier than the mkii riveted bracelet (which I have nothing against!)...


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## sennaster

JFingers said:


> Hadley Roma bracelet? This is my next project, maybe. Glide lock on something a little heavier than the mkii riveted bracelet (which I have nothing against!)...


It's an oyster from band fever, maybe the Hadley roma would feel a bit nicer. The glide lock was on a generic bracelet I already had. OCM put a similar glide lock on a HR, which required a little filing and a little drilling ( this required neither ). I may do something similar if someone tells me that HR is a lot nicer than this one.

Honestly, I've never even sized my riveted bracelet


----------



## BSHt013

A cleansing.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Nassau. Solid-link Jubilee with Glide-lock. Gray, drizzly Dawn.









:think: Here is a detail that always draws my eye to Bill's MKII genius. Look at the subtle curves on the rhodium-plated hands.

My eye is always drawn to those 'curving details' with their ever-changing reflections.

That all-white second hand immediately manifests the ticking of time....









That icy-blue luminescence. Genius.

--- Have a Great Day ---

|>|>

:think: (Later....) Woo-Hoo! Rain Stopped! (Still wearing the Nassau and 'Jubilee'...) ;-)









Dang, that bracelet is comfortable....

Whoops --- Rain is coming soon...









|>|>


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## mlb212

thach said:


>


Gunners forever


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Out early on "Western Saturday" ...









And I was wearing this (taking a 'break' for some breakfast...)









Kingston 264 has a Hadley-Roma Oyster solid with a brushed glide-lock-type clasp.

;-) Comfort is King.... b-)

--- Have a Great Day ---

|>|>


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## rndm_usr

Kingston #285, at San Francisco Bay...

View attachment 7589058


----------



## Aceldama

Kingston 120 at the Bill Graham Civic...


----------



## 66Cooper

The only thing that can pry my beloved Kingston off my worst these days.










Fresh from the watchsmith with a crisp new crystal and wonderful new lume. Loving it!!! (Kingston in the back looking a bit sad)


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## heebs

Not truly a MkII but it does have MkII components and shares a similar attention to detail and pays tribute to some special historical pieces.



NOS super compressor case, MkII dial and hands, ETA 2824 engine, extensive customization required by James at MWWC to bring it all together.


----------



## JFingers

***** said:


> Not truly a MkII but it does have MkII components and shares a similar attention to detail and pays tribute to some special historical pieces.
> 
> NOS super compressor case, MkII dial and hands, ETA 2824 engine, extensive customization required by James at MWWC to bring it all together.


Mr. *****, this is my favorite MKII mod of all time. Period, end of story. I've said it before and I'll say it again, if you ever decide it needs a new home, I call dibs 

Blue skies,
-only jake


----------



## Aceldama

JFingers said:


> Mr. *****, this is my favorite MKII mod of all time. Period, end of story. I've said it before and I'll say it again, if you ever decide it needs a new home, I call dibs
> 
> Blue skies,
> -only jake


Second!!


----------



## goyoneuff

Sorry to disappoint you boys... I am zero ! ;-)


JFingers said:


> Mr. *****, this is my favorite MKII mod of all time. Period, end of story. I've said it before and I'll say it again, if you ever decide it needs a new home, I call dibs
> 
> Blue skies,
> -only jake





Aceldama said:


> Second!!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## heebs

***** said:


> Not truly a MkII but it does have MkII components and shares a similar attention to detail and pays tribute to some special historical pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> NOS super compressor case, MkII dial and hands, ETA 2824 engine, extensive customization required by James at MWWC to bring it all together.





JFingers said:


> Mr. *****, this is my favorite MKII mod of all time. Period, end of story. I've said it before and I'll say it again, if you ever decide it needs a new home, I call dibs
> 
> Blue skies,
> -only jake





Aceldama said:


> Second!!





goyoneuff said:


> Sorry to disappoint you boys... I am zero ! ;-)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


Thanks for the interest, gents! While I've often said that I'll never part with this one, I've said that before about others that I ended up letting go.

That said, this guy actually has FIRST dibs on this one.


----------



## BSHt013

This and heebsies' gift, the venerable Bolt brass.

Thank you brother *****!

Forgot to add: Vantage on leather strap gifted by Fullers1845. Appreciate y'all sharing the love, brothers!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## JFingers

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from The Talk of Tapa


Whoa...


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

I guess I have a 'sub-dude' persona tonight....... :think:









(Nassau with Jubilee-glide-lock combo....)

* Pretty Dang Black* there, @ 'thejollywatcher' :-!

 Looks Good - _*Ultimate Stealth*_?

---- Best ----

|>|>


----------



## sennaster




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Another... *Black *









Have a Great Day.....

|>|>


----------



## Cleans Up

Terrible pics of a great watch continue!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Started with this.....









But -- Ended with this. ;-)









G'Night All....

|>|>


----------



## kkwpk

My favourite watch


----------



## calwatchguy

A watch that's been around the block a little bit .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elf1962

Nassau in the foreground, Daughter and Wife (mid) and El Capitan and Half Dome in the background


----------



## TheDude

So what's this?










Same image, heavily edited in Snapseed.










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

New strap for my incoming Key West. Black Bay blue!!!


----------



## Aceldama

LRRP week!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sennaster

Fanboy keyboard


----------



## JFingers

#168 for the last few days.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

This one....

























--- Have a Great Week-End!! ---

|>|>

p.s. Thanks Again to gman54.... |>|>


----------



## spikynbaby

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikestrike

Kingston with 369 Nassau in background










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Hello, All...









:think: Bringing some vintage *Sea Fighter* love today....

 Have a Great Week......

|>|>


----------



## OkiFrog

I sure do like my Paradive.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Hi there, All....

I had to take a break today, from 'getting my house in order' -- to watch this little critter get their own new house ready.... 









700mm at about ten feet, ISO 3200, 1/400 sec. @ f9 -- Hand held!









:think: 'Good gear' always helps to capture images like this....

Like one of my new toys, a 200-500mm tele-zoom and a 1.4x convertor... with Vibration Reduction! Yeah...









And of course....This...









It's good to have Good Stuff....

--- My Best to All ---

|>|>


----------



## heebs

This bad boy today. For the first time in ages, someone commented on this one. Happened to be my new boss so I told him a bit of the story behind it and what it took to gather the parts and make them all fit together.



Not a true MkII but in many ways (IMO), I feel it is MkII in spirit.


----------



## Plat0




----------



## turbojoly

Beautiful Timepiece!



OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Hello, All...
> 
> View attachment 7836482
> 
> 
> :think: Bringing some vintage *Sea Fighter* love today....
> 
> Have a Great Week......
> 
> |>|>


----------



## turbojoly

Nice shot and beautiful timepiece.



OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Hi there, All....
> 
> I had to take a break today, from 'getting my house in order' -- to watch this little critter get their own new house ready....
> 
> View attachment 7873674
> 
> 
> 700mm at about ten feet, ISO 3200, 1/400 sec. @ f9 -- Hand held!
> 
> View attachment 7873682
> 
> 
> :think: 'Good gear' always helps to capture images like this....
> 
> Like one of my new toys, a 200-500mm tele-zoom and a 1.4x convertor... with Vibration Reduction! Yeah...
> 
> View attachment 7873690
> 
> 
> And of course....This...
> 
> View attachment 7873738
> 
> 
> It's good to have Good Stuff....
> 
> --- My Best to All ---
> 
> |>|>


----------



## Fullers1845

Rock that pink-striped NATO, Plato!










This for me today.


----------



## harrym71

Took this on Friday and even wore it yesterday and today.
I think that's two weeks now with this pretty little thing.


----------



## Aceldama

Lazy Sunday with the Kingston...


----------



## rbesass

^^^^^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlejandrOmega

Bath time with the Nassau, (and Paul)!


----------



## rbesass

^^^^^^^


----------



## goyoneuff

Long gone, but never forgotten!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

;-)









Happy Tuesday...

|>|>


----------



## Pentameter

I almost wore this one, and after seeing this pic it makes me wish I had 



OkiFrog said:


> View attachment 7843402


Instead I wore the newest addition to the family&#8230;


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Congratulations there, Pentameter. That's a Real Nice Watch.... :-!

Here's another interpretation of that classic....









 Happy Hump Day...

|>|>


----------



## Aceldama

Inspired by latest MKII Instagram post...


----------



## supersmitty

Gilt at quitting time, totally dig the jubilee on the Kingston


----------



## vandergl

Love the jubilee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vandergl

3-6-9 at the bar









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## thejollywatcher

Trying a less stealthy look today.




























Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## vandergl

Chilling with the fam....


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Nassau on 'jubilee-style' for a grab-and-go May Day... ;-)









...Out in the 'rain forest' on walkabout....

|>|>


----------



## vandergl

I must have a 12 hour bezel insert for my SeaFighter! I wonder if Bill has any laying around?



OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Congratulations there, Pentameter. That's a Real Nice Watch.... :-!
> 
> Here's another interpretation of that classic....
> 
> View attachment 7936930
> 
> 
> Happy Hump Day...
> 
> |>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Happy Hump Day....

|>|>


----------



## cpotters




----------



## vandergl

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Another plain ol' Paradive... ;-)









:think: Good ol' number 034-123 is on a rubber strap today... |>

:think: --- Got some yard clean-up to get to --- :-(

---- Best ----

|>|>


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## vandergl

Having a gose in Ambler PA









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff

Love those pictures my good brother.... however, THAT is not the picture I am waiting to see... ! ;-)


thach said:


>


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## 66Cooper

Two of my very fav things today.


----------



## Uly

Time to start ripping the dash apart for new wood.


----------



## 66Cooper

More details!!


----------



## Uly

66Cooper said:


> More details!!


Car is a 71 Lancia Fulvia. I bought it last year and have been accumulating parts to freshen it up. I will take some better shots this weekend once cleaned up.

Nice Cooper BTW!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin

Kingston on kangaroo NATO:


----------



## airborne_bluezman

This guy is beautiful! 


vandergl said:


> 3-6-9 at the bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## Chromejob

In 1964, it was Robert Brownjohn and Margaret "Dink" Nolan's world,... we just lived in it.










Cover of _Sex And Typography_, a monograph on the work and career of Robert Brownjohn. Kingston on Jim Seal vintage style Bond strap.


----------



## OkiFrog

Trying the Paradive out on a new Hirsch rubber strap. Very comfortable.


----------



## TheDude




----------



## BSHt013




----------



## heebs

This old beater today 

Still as captivating as the first time I saw the pile of parts and envisioned it as a distant dream to someday wear on my wrist.



















Original reveal thread from early 2013: https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/mkii-super-compressor-custom-build-803526.html


----------



## BSHt013

Man, I really dig that MKII project of yours, heebsies!

Here's my second hand Darth Kingston.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_"Five Days of MKII's...."

_








:think: Decisions, decisions...









;-) _(Actually, that day I wore each one for about half the day....)_









 And today.... The Classic Quad 10....

















Enjoy Your Time!

--- Best ---

|>|>


----------



## goyoneuff

Very appropriated for TODAY... ! 



OmegaCosmicMan said:


> And today.... The Classic Quad 10....
> 
> View attachment 8160218
> 
> 
> View attachment 8160226
> 
> 
> Enjoy Your Time!
> 
> --- Best ---
> 
> |>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

goyoneuff said:


> Very appropriated for TODAY... !


 Did you get an email today, too?

--- Best ---


----------



## goyoneuff

I even had a thread... got grounded by the gods... 


OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Did you get an email today, too?
> 
> --- Best ---


----------



## Aceldama

goyoneuff said:


> I even had a thread... got grounded by the gods...


Was wondering where that post went. I never warmed to that particular model. I would have been all over a blackwater, but that conflicts with the Paradive...


----------



## Chromejob

goyoneuff said:


> I even had a thread... got grounded by the gods...





Aceldama said:


> Was wondering where that post went. I never warmed to that particular model. I would have been all over a blackwater, but that conflicts with the Paradive...


Mk II sent out a PRIVATE notification to KW plank owners, with an advance peek at something that is not quite yet public knowledge -- *but soon will be*. It wasn't stated in blunt, ALL CAPS language, but the "private for now" tag on the sneak peek was evidence enough for me that it was not meant for public posting.

I'm saying this because I wouldn't want anyone to think they were missing out on another plank order opportunity, or a pre-sale, or a special discount if you call by midnight such-and-such date, or free ice cream, or whatever. None of that applies.

Mk II will release the good news when it's appropriate to do so. Watch his Facebook, Instagram, web site, etc. ... I suspect that those who've felt in the past that they were late to the Mk II party are in for a treat. 'Nuff said (I hope).

Meanwhile, enjoy how the lovely gilt treatment of a Kingston just disappears in some lighting situations. As OCM has shown us in his amazing pics.










Yeah, there's a Kingston in that pic. I know, it's hard to see. Margaret Nolan ("Dink" in GOLDFINGER, and the golden girl in the Brownjohn main titles and many of the posters) is hard not to admire.

(The SEX & TYPOGRAPHY book has a gold reflective cover that has to be seen in person. Can you see the "mIIk" signed crown's reflection on the cover?  Amazing book.)


----------



## TheDude

Indeed.

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=2608306&share_fid=13788&share_type=t
Swatch group parts - how does this affect MKii

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> _"Five Days of MKII's...."
> 
> _
> View attachment 8160194
> 
> 
> :think: Decisions, decisions...
> 
> View attachment 8160202
> 
> 
> ;-) _(Actually, that day I wore each one for about half the day....)_
> 
> View attachment 8160210
> 
> 
> And today.... The Classic Quad 10....
> 
> View attachment 8160218
> 
> 
> View attachment 8160226
> 
> 
> Enjoy Your Time!
> 
> --- Best ---
> 
> |>|>


Ahhhh. Back in the days when everything could be customized...

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## Thieuster

The LRRP, here on the pic with its brother the Tornek Rayville.

Long time contributors here know what's going on: my wife is on a trip a few timezones away; New York to be exact, 6 hr time difference from where I live.

Menno

EDIT: my Kingston IS actually in NY at the moment... on my wife's wrist.


----------



## lipjin

Kingston today. Actually for a week. But I just got the RubberB structured strap so


----------



## 66Cooper

sooo, slap that rubber on and post pix!!


----------



## sennaster




----------



## rbesass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

^^^ I dig it!!! ^^^


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

The Quad 10 fitted with my 'own design' Horween Chromexcel strap...









:think: In the background is the _2016 Wristwatch Annual_ .....I just received this afternoon.... :think:

Some Interesting information in there ---> https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/swatch-group-parts-how-does-affect-mkii-2608306-3.html#post29508762

--- Best ---

|>|>


----------



## OkiFrog

MKII MilSub LRRP on bracelet while enjoying some Japanese hot tea.


----------



## fastfras

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice insert. I want one for my 3 6 9 Nassau, availability?


----------



## fastfras

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice insert. I want one for my 3 6 9 Nassau, availability?

oops, never mind.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

fastfras said:


> Nice insert. I want one for my 3 6 9 Nassau, availability?


:think: Sourced from a Kingston _'Plank Kit'_ ??


----------



## TheDude

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: Sourced from a Kingston _'Plank Kit'_ ??


Pretty sure Bill threatened bodily harm if people started mixing up stuff.

Best case is that's a big crown Nassau with a new bezel, aftermarket lollipop, and aftermarket bracelet.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentameter

TheDude said:


> Pretty sure Bill threatened bodily harm if people started mixing up stuff.


I believe that was in regards to making a franken-Kingston out of a parts kit + Nassau&#8230; I seriously doubt he would care one iota that someone swapped a bezel. You wouldn't need a plank kit to do that anyway.


----------



## TheDude

Pentameter said:


> I believe that was in regards to making a franken-Kingston out of a parts kit + Nassau&#8230; I seriously doubt he would care one iota that someone swapped a bezel. You wouldn't need a plank kit to do that anyway.


That bezel was never offered outside of the Kingston. That's exactly the kind of mixing he warned about when the 25 big crown Nassaus shipped.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff

Bum!

Perfection!!!


rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentameter

What is this the "mod squad" watch police?

With all due respect I think you are misremembering what was said… the "warning" was about creating a psuedo-Kingston from the parts kit. The big crown Nassaus are irrelevant because the plank kits already contained big crowns, along with just about everything else you would need. The whole point was that those weren't what the plank kits were for - they were for replacement parts. 

That said, I honestly cannot imagine that a company born from modding would take issue with someone swapping the bezel from one watch they own, to another watch they own, but if you can find where he stated "THOU SHALL NOT SWAP ANY PARTS" I will happily admit being wrong.


----------



## Chromejob

TheDude said:


> Pretty sure Bill threatened bodily harm if people started mixing up stuff.
> 
> Best case is that's a big crown Nassau with a new bezel, aftermarket lollipop, and aftermarket bracelet.


I suspect you're right, sir. Look at the full-size image, that bezel has C3 lume on it, the dial is clearly a BGW9-lumed dial. Can't tell about the hands. I DO recall that mixing Nassau and Kingston parts, even if you had both, was frowned upon.

Did someone mention luuuuuuume? Here's a throwback to the year we GO Kingston owners got ours. I'm wearing mine now. Love it still, can't wait to hold it up against the Key West...


----------



## TheDude

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=5169155

"*Yes it should be noted that if the Nassau watches are modified in any way their warranty will be voided and we will not even look at one that has been modified let alone service it."

I remember his warning being far sterner, but "warranty voided" and "won't even look at it" is pretty strong language.

There are those of us who believe these watches matter... that they're worth preserving in original form.


----------



## BSHt013

I am (relatively speaking) a major MKII fan, but I think some of you take watches and yourselves a little too seriously. 

Even Rolex doesn't blink an eye with outfits like Bamford and Tempus Machina. 

I believe that people who pay for these watches should be able to do what they want with them, as long as they don't break any laws or lie to anyone or lie to themselves. 

OBVIOUSLY, don't expect warranty work or even any support. 

OBVIOUSLY don't sell it to someone else as a watch it is not. 

HOWEVER, chastising someone for modifying their own watches, which they've paid for, is truly ridiculous. Especially once you take into consideration the fact that MKII once solely sold parts for modification. 

I used to really defend the users here of the MKII forum along with the MKII fans, but some of us have developed an unusual and slightly unhealthy worship of the brand. There's a certain "holier than thou" attitude here that makes it a slightly unpleasant environment. 

Remember - 
It is: An homage wristwatch. 
It is not: Some type of sacred object. 

Let us not turn into some of the bros out there who think that homage watches somehow violate the sanctity of the so-called "originals". Now we are talking about the sanctity of our own homage watches being threatened by the modified versions of MKII watches. Seriously? Not fake MKII watches, mind you. This appears to me, to be slightly ironic, if not outright hypocritical. 

It is probably about time I make myself scarce before I type too much in this forum.


----------



## rbesass

I bought a new truck and put different wheels on it. No one cared. I don't see the difference. I buy a watch and change out the bezel and seconds hand. So what. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

Back to our regularly scheduled program. I guess I should have read this warning sign more closely.



DO NOT TOUCH


----------



## Aceldama

Back when modification was the point


----------



## Arthur

Gilt Date Kingston









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Aceldama said:


> Back when modification was the point


Uhhh, that's a factory custom.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentameter

TheDude said:


> "Soft" Launch of the Mk II Nassau and offer for Kingstons customers - Page 11
> 
> "*Yes it should be noted that if the Nassau watches are modified in any way their warranty will be voided and we will not even look at one that has been modified let alone service it."
> 
> I remember his warning being far sterner, but "warranty voided" and "won't even look at it" is pretty strong language.
> 
> There are those of us who believe these watches matter... that they're worth preserving in original form.


To quote a famous movie, "you're being very UN DUDE&#8230;"

and I also don't think he would abide.


----------



## TheDude

Pentameter said:


> To quote a famous movie, "you're being very UN DUDE&#8230;"
> 
> and I also don't think he would abide.


People are free to do what they want to their watches. I'm free to dig up old manufacturer warnings and offer my opinion.

I don't expect either side will convince the other of anything, but fortunately there's no need for that.

By all means guys, keep making my watches more valuable... Mod away.


----------



## TheGanzman

At 60 years old, I can count on ONE HAND the # of things I've owned that I "bought off the rack" and DIDN'T modify in SOME way. Luckily, when it was time to sell the bubillion things that I HAVE modded, 90% of the time there was at least ONE other swingin' d*ck that saw said thing the same way that *I* did...

Sorry- it's in my DNA - I was BORN a tinker*ck!


----------



## Aceldama

Just stop feeding him. 

Sooooo. What's everybody wearing today?


----------



## BSHt013

Aceldama said:


> Just stop feeding him.
> 
> Sooooo. What's everybody wearing today?


----------



## Chromejob

TheDude said:


> "Soft" Launch of the Mk II Nassau and offer for Kingstons customers - Page 11


My 2¢: this was referring to the 7mm / 8mm crown issue. I read his warning as related to putting a Kingston plank kit crown on a Nassau. I could be wrong.



thach said:


> Remember -
> It is: An homage wristwatch.
> It is not: Some type of sacred object.


Except for those who can't get one and come here to snipe and snark. It's been a while,... hopefully it remains quiet as the KWs start shipping.

I'm still wearing this puppy lately. Welcome to Pinder's tackle ship, supply house, and makeshift Q laboratory. Radioactive homers and underwater re-breathers available on request.










https://plus.google.com/+007/posts/5DXT65fRMbT


----------



## TheDude

Chromejob said:


> My 2¢: this was referring to the 7mm / 8mm crown issue. I read his warning as related to putting a Kingston plank kit crown on a Nassau. I could be wrong.
> 
> Except for those who can't get one and come here to snipe and snark. It's been a while,... hopefully it remains quiet as the KWs start shipping.
> 
> I'm still wearing this puppy lately. Welcome to Pinder's tackle ship, supply house, and makeshift Q laboratory. Radioactive homers and underwater re-breathers available on request.


It's pretty generic - he warns against modding Nassaus. Plus, when he said it no one had Nassau watches yet and it was right before the big crowns shipped.

I took it to mean he really didn't want to see Kingstons popping up as a result of the initial batch being almost the same.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## Pentameter

#34

_"__*The most important thing is that I am going to be quite a bit disappointed and annoyed if these Nassaus end up with Kingston dial and hand sets from the parts kits*. I also think that the GO customers are going to be agitated if that happens. *So let me just say if these Nassaus are modified into Kingstons* *the warranty will be void and we won't even touch them if they ever need to come back.* (I really don't mean to sound like a hard ass...I don't begrudge those customers that sold their Kingstons for a profit but modifying the Nassau would be crossing the line in mind.)"
_
Emphasis mine.

True that he does say "modding the Nassau" but I think taken in context, it's clear he was talking about turning one into a Kingston using the parts kit. I do not see this as him stating ANY modding of a Nassau is forbidden. And lastly, if the guy took the parts for the watch in question from an actual Kingston (meaning not a kit) then that means there's one less real Kingston out there and the exclusiveness of everyone else's has increased. Maybe he can't get his watch serviced by Bill but that is a decision he's free to make with his property. Everyone is, knowing the risks involved.

Is the horse good & dead yet? GREAT! Back to the watches&#8230;


----------



## TheDude

Pentameter said:


> #34
> 
> _"__*The most important thing is that I am going to be quite a bit disappointed and annoyed if these Nassaus end up with Kingston dial and hand sets from the parts kits*. I also think that the GO customers are going to be agitated if that happens. *So let me just say if these Nassaus are modified into Kingstons* *the warranty will be void and we won't even touch them if they ever need to come back.* (I really don't mean to sound like a hard ass...I don't begrudge those customers that sold their Kingstons for a profit but modifying the Nassau would be crossing the line in mind.)"
> _
> Emphasis mine.
> 
> True that he does say "modding the Nassau" but I think taken in context, it's clear he was talking about turning one into a Kingston using the parts kit. I do not see this as him stating ANY modding of a Nassau is forbidden. And lastly, if the guy took the parts for the watch in question from an actual Kingston (meaning not a kit) then that means there's one less real Kingston out there and the exclusiveness of everyone else's has increased. Maybe he can't get his watch serviced by Bill but that is a decision he's free to make with his property. Everyone is, knowing the risks involved.
> 
> Is the horse good & dead yet? GREAT! Back to the watches&#8230;
> 
> 
> View attachment 8221394


No, not quite dead... But nice watch!

We picked different quotes. The one I quoted is less forgiving.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=29593714

Bottom line, there's a Kingston-exclusive part (the insert) on a non-Kingston. Why should that be okay but a crown (not even exclusive!) or dial not be okay?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

Pentameter said:


> #34
> Back to the watches&#8230;
> 
> 
> View attachment 8221394


And what a damn fine watch it is!


----------



## Aceldama

Dupe post.


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## BSHt013




----------



## gwold




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Kingston #264 is greeting the new day with a heavy Hadley-Roma 'oyster type' bracelet, fitted with a generic 'glide lock' type clasp... |>









....And a closer view....









 'Morning-in-the-hall' Lume shot???









--- Have a Good Day ---

|>|>


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## rbesass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny but a little late, unless you're beating the dead horse about beating the dead horse...

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

TheDude said:


> Funny but a little late, unless you're beating the dead horse about beating the dead horse...


Planning on showing a watch you're wearing anytime soon, or just need to get that last word in?

Hey Thatch, wearing the Kingston Date to make the KeyWest decision. Hope someone posts a white in the sun to see if there is any shine or more of a muted 3-6-9 "gilt" instead.


----------



## TheDude

Aceldama said:


> Planning on showing a watch you're wearing anytime soon, or just need to get that last word in?


You get to antagonize me so it's only fair I get to do the same. And no, not going to post a watch.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

Aceldama, thanks for the reminder. Back to watches.


----------



## Aceldama

Had no idea WUS had an ignore feature.

Full sun Kingston


----------



## harrym71

thach said:


>


Future Kingston owner?


----------



## harrym71

thach said:


>


Future MKII Kingston owner?


----------



## Darwin

Mein Gott! That Kingson looks AWESOME on you, Thach! I might have to put mine back on the bracelet... Looking forward to the Key West later this year or next so that I can experience the gilt first hand (my Kingston in non-gilt).



thach said:


>


----------



## BSHt013

harrym71 said:


> Future Kingston owner?


Hey Harry! These girls will take one MKII each. We'll see which one prefers the DLC.


----------



## BSHt013

Darwin said:


> Mein Gott! That Kingson looks AWESOME on you, Thach! I might have to put mine back on the bracelet... Looking forward to the Key West later this year or next so that I can experience the gilt first hand (my Kingston in non-gilt).


Thanks for the kind words Monsieur Mike! I'm a big fan and proponent of the stock MKII bracelet. A pain to size to be sure, but is real pretty and comfy.


----------



## TheDude

Aceldama said:


> Had no idea WUS had an ignore feature.
> 
> Full sun Kingston


This after he follows me.










Let's hug it out bro!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

thach said:


> Thanks for the kind words Monsieur Mike! I'm a big fan and proponent of the stock MKII bracelet. A pain to size to be sure, but is real pretty and comfy.


I feel yeah. I had a 3-6-9 and Kingston and only sized one. I made them share.


----------



## 66Cooper

"Breaking in" my Tudor BB blue NATO some more today.


----------



## BSHt013

User error


----------



## TheMeasure

I know this pic has been quoted a few times, but certainly worth another look..GREAT SHOT!! :-!



thach said:


>


----------



## TheMeasure

Enjoying the versatility of the Vantage for the past few weeks.


----------



## BSHt013

TheMeasure said:


> I know this pic has been quoted a few times, but certainly worth another look..GREAT SHOT!! :-!


I appreciate that!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Howdy....  Caught the Paradive taking a break on the back fender of _"Old Blue"_....









:think: Busy day today.... about time for some shut-eye... ;-)

G'night All...

|>|>


----------



## TheGanzman

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Howdy....  Caught the Paradive taking a break on the back fender of _"Old Blue"_....
> 
> View attachment 8244090
> 
> 
> :think: Busy day today.... about time for some shut-eye... ;-)
> 
> G'night All...
> 
> |>|>


In the World of TheGanzman's Bad Decisions, selling my Paradive is right up there in The Top 25...


----------



## Aceldama

TheGanzman said:


> In the World of TheGanzman's Bad Decisions, selling my Paradive is right up there in The Top 25...


+1. I don't feel as bad since I know it went to a good home. The Blackwater also helped dull the pain...


----------



## mlb212

Time for the annual trip to Vegas


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

DLC Darth Kingston and one of my two princesses.


----------



## goyoneuff

I know why the canvas is B&W....

You don't want us to see the gray hair ! Right ?  


thach said:


> DLC Darth Kingston and one of my two princesses.


----------



## BSHt013

Seen through my brown Holbrook polarized shades.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Here's another MKII that won't be 'voted off of the Island' anytime soon.... :-d









(A close-up 'zoomed shot' of Graywater #22....)

|>|>


----------



## OkiFrog

Just received my Erika's Original Marine Nationale strap.


----------



## BSHt013

goyoneuff said:


> I know why the canvas is B&W....
> 
> You don't want us to see the gray hair ! Right ?


SO much gray!

Although it's more because I found a new app.


----------



## heebs

goyoneuff said:


> I know why the canvas is B&W....
> 
> You don't want us to see the gray hair ! Right ?





thach said:


> SO much gray!
> 
> Although it's more because I found a new app.


Haha. Wait til those girls hit their teens! Then you'll have TONS of grey, I'm sure (if you haven't pulled it all out by then).


----------



## mlb212

Enjoying the pool every morning


----------



## Aceldama

Orange week!


----------



## TheDude

A watch that Brock himself would wear...

(Brock is Bill Yao's avatar here)










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

What's old is new again.


----------



## TheDude

thach said:


> What's old is new again.


Hah! Nice.

I have the old Fuji from the James Bond flick that contains this quote...

"Nonsense Bond-San. That Leica is for a child. Here, use my Fujica instead!" - Tiger Tanaka.

I'll have to steal your idea and snap a pic of watch and camera together.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

thach said:


> What's old is new again.





TheDude said:


> Hah! Nice.
> 
> I have the old Fuji from the James Bond flick that contains this quote...
> 
> "Nonsense Bond-San. That Leica is for a child. Here, use my Fujica instead!" - Tiger Tanaka.
> 
> I'll have to steal your idea and snap a pic of watch and camera together.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Nice! I have the X-20 and I'm a big fan. I love the retro styling and that it still gives me the option of manual controls. Having shot with a multitude of film SLRs (mostly Nikon) and rangefinders (Leica IIIc, Canonet), I find it quite intuitive to use still.

Here are a couple (very) old pics dating to around the time I got my first MkII Blackwater), although it didn't fit into the flieger theme for this shot.


----------



## TheDude

Here it is (pretty dusty!). 6x9 medium format rangefinder. Never really thought about it being Bond memorabilia...



















Next to a regular sized M body.










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Next to a Leica M3. You can see why Tanaka chided Bond about the Leica being a child's camera...










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

#168 at the LG Twins @ Doosan Bears game. Unfortunately my Twins lost a close one, but it was still a blast. #americanpastimeinkorea










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## harrym71

This from the other day.
It never seems to leave my wrist during the week. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

....on an MKII strap. Still the most supple and comfy rubber strap I own. 










Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## TheDude

The straight hand LRRP










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Man that Graywater looks great in DLC!

Speaking of cameras and classic Bond...


----------



## 66Cooper

Just trying out another new comer in preparation for my Key West.


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## goyoneuff

Ruining an otherwise great picture of a great watch with the wrong background.... ;-)


thach said:


>


----------



## vandergl

Aceldama said:


> I feel yeah. I had a 3-6-9 and Kingston and only sized one. I made them share.


Same here. There's a strong possibility that at some point this summer I'll have 4 watches sharing one bracelet and 3 unsized bracelets.


----------



## TheDude

Another day with -the- straight hand LRRP.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: Comparing a couple of Black _electro-plated_ dials.... :think:









That _*Deep Black*_.....

I love the white second hand of the Nassau. And the way the markings and second hand jump out at you....

But that internal twelve-hour bezel of the Sinn, and the dial's subtle sunray texture of the finished metal before it was plated...

Very nice.

:think: But I don't think it will be a daily wearer like so many of my other MKII's.... ;-)

(....Waiting..... _Key Wests_ are being shipped.....)








--- Have a Great Day ---

|>|>


----------



## 66Cooper

Timing some grilling on a wonderful summer night with a nice summery drink, and old favorite watch and a new favorite bracelet


----------



## kamonjj

Where have all the red triangle 3-6-9 nassaus ran off too? I kinda want one as a companion to my sea dweller.


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## lferg

Beautiful piece


----------



## TheDude

Big crown Nassau. Love how the crown perfectly lines up on mine.


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## TheDude




----------



## BSHt013




----------



## BSHt013




----------



## BSHt013




----------



## BSHt013




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## Aceldama

I guess I like black. Maybe I should DLC the Vantage...


----------



## BSHt013

Aceldama said:


> I guess I like black. Maybe I should DLC the Vantage...


Great combo!



thejollywatcher said:


>


I dig it my fellow LFC fan!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

In a bit of a, uh, I dunno....Rebellious Spirit?








_--- Product Testing Continues ---















_
_







_

:think:  Ok. -- Just because 'You can', doesn't mean..... 'You Should....._'_

(the 'Rest of the Story' ......)

I am looking through my vast collection of watch-u-rotica.... and this NSA bracelet emerges. These were considered somewhat 'high style' back in the '70's.

They are very comfortable and extremely customize-able as far as length because each link can be individually and easily removed or added for sizing.

The clasp has a scissor-type spring built into it that can compensate for like a half inch of flex or wrist-size variation, and is strong enough to grip the wrist and hold the watch in place, without being too tight.

It might work really well on the Project 300 - We Shall See.

Happy Friday!!

|>|>


----------



## BSHt013

I like your rebellious and fun-lovin' spirit my man. Buck the trends. Thumbs way up!



OmegaCosmicMan said:


> View attachment 8322202
> In a bit of a, uh, I dunno....Rebellious Spirit?
> View attachment 8322226
> 
> 
> _--- Product Testing Continues ---
> 
> View attachment 8322210
> 
> 
> |>|>_


----------



## thejollywatcher

Aceldama said:


> I guess I like black. Maybe I should DLC the Vantage...


Go for it!! :-!

It would look sooo sleek and sexy! b-)


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_(......Later on, that same afternoon.....)_ ;-)

:think: Relaxing with Henry's ....









"And....Back to your regularly scheduled programming...."


----------



## BSHt013

I like cameras.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

thach said:


> I like cameras.


:-d Really? :-d

Keep on, keepin' on...

--- Best ---

|>|>


----------



## Fullers1845

Wonder who will be first to post their KW in here?


----------



## powerband

Fullers1845 said:


> Wonder who will be first to post their KW in here?


Was thinking the same thing. (It would have been a competition for me, if I were among the first few lucky owners! )

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

jollywatcher, your DLC'd Graywater is just so clean!! Love this look.



thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## TheMeasure

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> It might work really well on the Project 300 - We Shall See.


I agree, whenever that time comes please post pics of that combo! :-!


----------



## TheMeasure

Wish i was posting pics of my black, gilt Pepsi KW, but still enjoying this one..


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## 66Cooper

Kingston chillin with my summer "drinking vessel"


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## thejollywatcher

Love wearing the Paradive on Sundays coz of the red day indicator. Guess I'm easy to please. Lol.










Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## harrym71

Wearing this one today when I did a 50km ride on two closed highways in Toronto.

It was for a great cause, The Heart and Stroke Ride for Heart.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

harrym71 said:


> Wearing this one today when I did a 50km ride on two closed highways in Toronto.
> 
> It was for a great cause, The Heart and Stroke Ride for Heart.


Good choice of strap!

Hey, if any of you encounter a "double-post" bug (in which you submit your reply, but get a page telling you to wait 10 seconds before posting _again_), please add to this thread. TUVM.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Graywater on a 'gray day' ...









....with a bit of color...









Can you see the subtle difference in texture in the 'racetrack' that the markers reside in?









Nice _'array of hands'_

--- Have a Great Week ---

|>|>


----------



## BSHt013

This one.


----------



## harrym71

This guy today, again 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Brunch at Heavenly Bread Co. Nomnomnom!



















Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Another Installment of.... *'Product Testing Day'* (....revisited!...with Kingston #048/300) ;-)

:think: So here is another Horween shell cordovan strap that I purchased in anticipation of the _'Key West'_ arrival....









Yup... It is a nice dark blue color....









Fitted out with a roller buckle...









I'm feelin'... "gilty" ... b-)









(Sometimes you see something through the camera that is -- ) *Inconceivable! :-d









*_(Yup -- That's what actually showed up. No jiggery-pokery or other software hocus-pocus-focus here....)









_--- Have a Great Day ---

|>|>

p.s. :think: _I guess I should have checked that date window before I took the photos......._


----------



## Aceldama

Back on the bracelet


----------



## JFingers

This watch is so amazing.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## BSHt013

JFingers said:


> This watch is so amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Agreed Jake!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

thach said:


> Agreed Jake!


_*Yes, They Are.....











.....Amazing.....

|>|>
*_


----------



## BSHt013

Yup.












OmegaCosmicMan said:


> _*Yes, They Are.....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 8379674
> 
> 
> .....Amazing.....
> 
> |>|>
> *_


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## sennaster




----------



## BSHt013

Hot


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Product Testing Day with the _'Ancestor'_ .....









Looking forward to Monday and the arrival of my Sweet Old Lady's new *Hawkinge*.... |>

(And then) -- A little later in the day (on a different strap)... ;-)









:think: Ummm, Yeah -- That's not 'Light Reading" back there..... :-|









(My 1998.5 is 'old Blue' -- It is 1-ton Dodge dually 4x4 with a Cummins 24V diesel.

:-x It started acting cranky and went into 'limp-home-mode' about 6 miles from home...

:think: I've got some trouble-shooting to do.... :roll:

--- Have a Great Weekend ---

|>|>


----------



## TheDude

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Product Testing Day with the _'Ancestor'_ .....
> 
> View attachment 8413010
> 
> 
> Looking forward to Monday and the arrival of my Sweet Old Lady's new *Hawkinge*.... |>
> 
> (And then) -- A little later in the day (on a different strap)... ;-)
> 
> View attachment 8413018
> 
> 
> :think: Ummm, Yeah -- That's not 'Light Reading" back there..... :-|
> 
> View attachment 8413026
> 
> 
> (My 1998.5 is 'old Blue' -- It is 1-ton Dodge dually 4x4 with a Cummins 24V diesel.
> 
> :-x It started acting cranky and went into 'limp-home-mode' about 6 miles from home...
> 
> :think: I've got some trouble-shooting to do.... :roll:
> 
> --- Have a Great Weekend ---
> 
> |>|>


What date did you order the Hawkinge?


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

TheDude said:


> What date did you order the Hawkinge?


:think: I think we were _'right on it'_ after it was first announced. May 18 was our Order Date.

--- Best ---


----------



## BSHt013

Black magic, it's the only explanation for this dial.


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## BSHt013

Let me know when I should stop with these.


----------



## Chromejob

thach said:


> Let me know when I should stop with these.


Maybe just once a day, okay? :-..


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Quad 10..... on _*Super-Soft Gunny*_ strap.... ;-)

:think: _Sometimes a strap can make all the difference in the look and feel of a watch....









:think: _(R_emember that feeling of anticipation and excitement that you had when your First MKII was coming to You?)

 _*The 'Lovely-Lady-Who-Lets-Me-Live-With-Her'*_ *checked at the Post Office* _this morning on her way to work...._

:think: (I think she may be a feeling *a little excitement* at the thought of her brand new Hawkinge arriving later today...) :-d

_Perhaps I'll be able to get some photos up later -- meanwhile --

--- Happy Monday, Folks ---_

|>|>

_


----------



## goyoneuff

This...


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

goyoneuff said:


> This...


|>|> Good Job! *Thanks* for the Pics...

--- Excellent ---

:-!

P.S. Congratulations!


----------



## Aceldama

goyoneuff said:


> This...


Is this watch "Made in Japan", "Made In Nippon", "Made in Nihon" or "Made in Japon"?


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Howdy, Folks.... 

Well..... Today..... It's _' Back to your Regularly-Scheduled Programming'_...... :roll:

That's 'Old Blue' back there..... waiting for me.... :-x









....With it's 18-year-old Cummins Engine Control Module that *refuses to talk to* the other 18-year-old Bosch Fuel Injection Pump Module.....

_"It's a Dirty Job..... But Someone's got to do it......"

_That'd Be.... *Me*......And.... I probably *won't*..... Be Wearing This....._









:think: _I don't want to beat it up...._ ;-)

_---- Have A Great Day ----_

|>|>
_


----------



## 66Cooper




----------



## Pentameter

Aceldama said:


> Is this watch "Made in Japan", "Made In Nippon", "Made in Nihon" or "Made in Japon"?


LOL YAH RIGHT, more like MADE IN SOMALIA!! The old "made in Japan" trick, NICE TRY! I aint' falling for that one Bill, as they say THIS AINT MY FIRST RODEO! You can never trust those crooked watchmakers with their fancy semantic lingo&#8230; MADE IN JAPAN MY ARSE!!!!! :-|:-|:-|


----------



## Darwin

Your arse was made in Japan?



Pentameter said:


> LOL YAH RIGHT, more like MADE IN SOMALIA!! The old "made in Japan" trick, NICE TRY! I aint' falling for that one Bill, as they say THIS AINT MY FIRST RODEO! You can never trust those crooked watchmakers with their fancy semantic lingo&#8230; MADE IN JAPAN MY ARSE!!!!! :-|:-|:-|


----------



## goyoneuff

"...Mine was, apparently..."

Long day... still in the office...





























Darwin said:


> Your arse was made in Japan?


----------



## gwold

On Gunny Blacksteel.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Antimagnetic _*magnetism*.....b-) _



gwold said:


> On Gunny Blacksteel.
> 
> View attachment 8460274


----------



## Chromejob

Brand new Eulit perlon strap, loving it.










Happy Father's Day, dads.


----------



## OkiFrog

My new Hawkinge has landed!


----------



## 66Cooper

To honor Fords epic win, on the international stage, this weekend I just HAD to represent the brand a bit.


----------



## thejollywatcher

At the PO mailing someone's Grail. Who knows...this one could be next!










Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## Aceldama

Interesting Vantage lume shot at Disneyland...


----------



## OkiFrog

Hawkinge on a Maratac Mil-Series band, really like this look.


----------



## OkiFrog

Inspired by some of the photos in the Worn & Wound article about the MK 11 watches, I tried an old NATO for that IWC MK 11 look.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Yes, that Worn and Wound article made for some good reading this morning....

:think: It's always interesting to me to learn more about the history behind these iconic watches that I enjoy...









Quad 10 with morning coffee -- :-!

---- Have a Great Day ---

|>|>


----------



## TheMeasure

this one lately..but something else showed up in the mail in today...


----------



## OkiFrog

Hawkinge again.


----------



## goyoneuff

OK... do tell now sir !!! ;-)

Better yet, show us now !!!



TheMeasure said:


> this one lately..but something else showed up in the mail in today...
> 
> View attachment 8535970





thejollywatcher said:


> At the PO mailing someone's Grail. Who knows...this one could be next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## TheMeasure

goyoneuff said:


> OK... do tell now sir !!! ;-)
> 
> Better yet, show us now !!!


Finally got time to post the new arrival. It's the one you've been enjoying for the last week ;-) Type 48 non-date Hawkinge. Posted some more pics over in the 'Hawkinge Takeoff' thread.


----------



## 41Mets

thach said:


>


Mind if I ask what it cost to get the DLC coating? And I believe I read somewhere that you had jack at iww do it?


----------



## thejollywatcher

41Mets said:


> Mind if I ask what it cost to get the DLC coating? And I believe I read somewhere that you had jack at iww do it?


I had Jack DLC coat my Graywater and Paradive. It costs $895 for the case only. Prices are listed on his website.

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## 41Mets

Okay...just literally picked this up. Pictures don't even come close to describing how mesmerizing the gilt dial is. Love it!


----------



## Darwin

Dammit! You bought it at Target?! Just my luck that they exited Canada last year...

Seriously, though - congratulations! Looks great on you, sir!



41Mets said:


> Okay...just literally picked this up. Pictures don't even come close to describing how mesmerizing the gilt dial is. Love it!


----------



## 41Mets

Darwin said:


> Dammit! You bought it at Target?! Just my luck that they exited Canada last year...
> 
> Seriously, though - congratulations! Looks great on you, sir!
> 
> 
> 
> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay...just literally picked this up. Pictures don't even come close to describing how mesmerizing the gilt dial is. Love it!
Click to expand...

Haha! Thank you, sir!


----------



## 41Mets

Another


----------



## TheMeasure

41Mets said:


> Okay...just literally picked this up. Pictures don't even come close to describing how mesmerizing the gilt dial is. Love it!


Congratulations!! You tried to go another route, but in the end couldn't resist the Kingston. Great choice, the Nomos will always be easier to obtain than the Kingston if you change your mind. Plus there is no other Kingston like yours. Enjoy it and welcome to MKII!!!

Can you please do us a favor? When you get time will you post some quality macro shots of the re-lume that Jack did on your Kingston? We've never seen it up close only Q & D phone pics that feel like a tease. ;-) Thank you.


----------



## 41Mets

Unfortunately I only have phone to take pics...BUT I'll see how well I can get close-ups. Gotta say it looks amazing in person!

Thoughts on this strap? Just trying what I have. I've got a dark brown on the way.


----------



## TheGanzman

▲▲▲Looks familiar...


----------



## 41Mets

TheGanzman said:


> ▲▲▲Looks familiar...


It's a good one!


----------



## stew77

*This one arrived a couple days ago...*


----------



## AdamITR

41Mets said:


> It's a good one!


Sure is! I found this one at Target myself,


----------



## OkiFrog

stew77 said:


> *This one arrived a couple days ago...what maker is the NATO? Watch looks great. Thanks.*


What maker is the NATO from? Watch looks great. Thanks.


----------



## 41Mets

AdamITR said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good one!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is! I found this one at Target myself,
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8551746&d=1466832042"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
Click to expand...

Were they having a sale or something? Looks great on you enjoy!


----------



## 41Mets

Trying some different straps as I wait to size a bracelet.


----------



## TheMeasure

41Mets said:


> Unfortunately I only have phone to take pics...BUT I'll see how well I can get close-ups. Gotta say it looks amazing in person!
> 
> Thoughts on this strap? Just trying what I have. I've got a dark brown on the way.


No worries, those photos show what I was looking for. Thank you, thank you. Jack did a phenomenal job of keeping all the gilt intact around the indices when he re-lumed it.

The strap looks good, I like that cognac color it pairs well with the Kingston.


----------



## 41Mets

Yeah. Never seen another kingston in person but the gilt is all perfect and splendid and insane all at once !


----------



## stew77

OkiFrog said:


> What maker is the NATO from? Watch looks great. Thanks.


*Thanks! NATO is from CincyStrapWorks.*


----------



## 41Mets

Fun! Gilt and my reflection!


----------



## goyoneuff




----------



## Arthur

What else!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

@Arthur: Havin' Fun -- In the Sun! :-!

Thanks for the picture.... ;-)

--- Best Wishes ---

|>|>


----------



## 41Mets

Sorry for so many posts. This was interesting showing pretty much much the gilt only.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

41Mets said:


> Sorry for so many posts. This was interesting showing pretty much much the gilt only.


:-d No worries, Buddy....You're not the first to be *'captured*' by the gilt.... ;-)

:think: I have to plead 'gilty' too -- on certain *'spellbound'* occasions.... 

BUT -- Not Today..... ;-)

 Still rockin' the Quad 10 on perlon.....









Appreciate the care in the selection of the fine and subtle curves on the hands...









Yes, this is fitted with shoulder-less springbars. That IS the rounded end of the pin you see just slighty 'lower' than the brushed surface of the side of the lug.









Can a simple 'lug recess' be characterized as 'beautiful' or 'elegant' - ?? :think: *Yes*.

_(Notice how that shoulder-less heavy-duty spring bar fills it up.)









_
We Hope You are having a Great Weekend....

|>|>


----------



## OkiFrog

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :-d No worries, Buddy....You're not the first to be *'captured*' by the gilt.... ;-)
> 
> :think: I have to plead 'gilty' too -- on certain *'spellbound'* occasions....
> 
> BUT -- Not Today..... ;-)
> 
> Still rockin' the Quad 10 on perlon.....
> 
> View attachment 8559546
> 
> 
> Appreciate the care in the selection of the fine and subtle curves on the hands...
> 
> View attachment 8559554
> 
> 
> Yes, this is fitted with shoulder-less springbars. That IS the rounded end of the pin you see just slighty 'lower' than the brushed surface of the side of the lug.
> 
> View attachment 8559562
> 
> 
> Can a simple 'lug recess' be characterized as 'beautiful' or 'elegant' - ?? :think: *Yes*.
> 
> _(Notice how that shoulder-less heavy-duty spring bar fills it up.)
> 
> View attachment 8559626
> 
> 
> _
> We Hope You are having a Great Weekend....
> 
> |>|>


OCM, what brand spring bars are you using? Thanks.


----------



## 66Cooper

My tropic Kingston. Pink triangle and matching pink trunks


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

OkiFrog said:


> OCM, what brand spring bars are you using? Thanks.


Marathon (or Maratac). Believe these were sourced from Chronoworld.


----------



## 41Mets

Loving it! Thanks theganzman and AdamITR!


----------



## OkiFrog

It's a Paradive kind of day. The Hirsch strap is really nice.


----------



## TheGanzman

OkiFrog said:


> View attachment 8570602
> 
> It's a Paradive kind of day. The Hirsch strap is really nice.


I want it back... : -((


----------



## fastfras

Vantage.


----------



## 41Mets

Yummy


----------



## TheDude

Just arrived this morning. I like it. Definitely not a step down from MkII quality.

Smaller than I expected, and the rotor is noisy but other than that it's even better than expected!










With ze German flying machine...


----------



## 41Mets

Decided to order the Hadley Roma oyster bracelet and it came today. After a pain in the butt shortening it and breaking a few good tools (I can get replacement tips) I fit it. The end links were bad and I decided to check the MKii links and sure enough they fit perfectly! Crappy bracelet but looks good with the end links!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_Product Testing Day._... Quad 10 with Hirsch 'Robby' ... ;-)









M'Lady was kind enough to offer time for a brief photo op....









Her *Hawkinge* is dressed up with Her choice of a short green suede vintage strap from Rockin' Ron of B&R Bands.... :-!









:think: It looks very nice, eh?

---- Best Wishes ----

|>|>


----------



## calwatchguy

Quad looks sharp on that strap.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## raptus

Doing blue today...


----------



## Pentameter

Technically I am not wearing this today, but I wanted to post it cause sadly I may have to part with it soon. For anyone that has been looking for one of these, you'd be hard pressed to find a better specimen, so BE ON THE LOOKOUT cause you may have the opportunity to buy one soon!

I should mention, not seen in this pic are two OEM vantage bracelets - one has a little wear, and one is completely new & wrapped in original packaging.


----------



## OkiFrog

Trying another strap on the Hawkinge.


----------



## thejollywatcher

This one while my DLC Paradive is at Jack's spa for a minor "facelift."










Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_Product Testing Day_....(Continued) ;-)

:think: I suspect this trial may not be to everyone's tastes....

:think: One of the most comfortable and stylish bracelets Ever.... (in my Humble Opinion....)

Is the vintage Omega *'Beads of Rice'*.... And - Since I am _OmegaCosmicMan_, I have several of them.

One of them had these 18mm curved end pieces that don't match up with any of my old cushion-cased Omegas, or the 19mm Constellation....BUT-









It practically(!) fell onto M'Lady's Hawkinge...









Ok, OK -- I know this won't be for everyone. ;-)

Later....









M'Lady is going to try out this brownish-purplish nylon strap.... *"Color Co-ordination"* -- (You know.) ;-)

--- Our Best Wishes To All ---

|>|>


----------



## fastfras

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> _Product Testing Day_....(Continued) ;-)
> 
> :think: I suspect this trial may not be to everyone's tastes....
> 
> :think: One of the most comfortable and stylish bracelets Ever.... (in my Humble Opinion....)
> 
> Is the vintage Omega *'Beads of Rice'*.... And - Since I am _OmegaCosmicMan_, I have several of them.
> 
> One of them had these 18mm curved end pieces that don't match up with any of my old cushion-cased Omegas, or the 19mm Constellation....BUT-
> 
> View attachment 8601682
> 
> 
> It practically(!) fell onto M'Lady's Hawkinge...
> 
> View attachment 8601690
> 
> 
> Ok, OK -- I know this won't be for everyone. ;-)
> 
> Later....
> 
> View attachment 8601698
> 
> 
> M'Lady is going to try out this brownish-purplish nylon strap.... *"Color Co-ordination"* -- (You know.) ;-)
> 
> --- Our Best Wishes To All ---
> 
> |>|>


Wow, That's really a good looking combination. I'm not an Omega man per say, had a bunch still have an old one yet I'd wear the Hawkinge with the bead strap all day long. Thanks OMC, I really need to buy a third watch this month...

LOL!!!!


----------



## goyoneuff




----------



## 41Mets

Thoughts on the strap combo?


----------



## OkiFrog

Hawkinge again, this time on a new black Maratac NATO.


----------



## TheDude

No MkII today but it has a nato (swapped out the bracelet this morning).


----------



## goyoneuff

Oh my... such a beautiful lady... a red service luminova dial...    


TheDude said:


> No MkII today but it has a nato (swapped out the bracelet this morning).


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## TheDude

goyoneuff said:


> Oh my... such a beautiful lady... a red service luminova dial...


Thanks! It's actually a tritium mk 6.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Finally, a lazy day when I can LOUNGE. Kingston Saturday (Maratac mil-series strap).


----------



## JFingers

Still the king, the one and only Kingston. And after a Seoul-food taco-fest taste-off between Gustos Tacos and Vatos Tacos, Vatos still wins as my favorite tacos on the planet.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Howdy, Folks...

:think: It was almost four years ago, when this one made its first appearance here...









_"Time flies when You're having fun...."









We Hope You have a Safe and Happy Fourth of July.....








_


----------



## Chromejob

Red, white, and blue for the Fourth of July. Happy holiday, fellow yanks.


----------



## goyoneuff

Happy 4th of July folks !!!


----------



## TheTitusFactor

Lume shot!


----------



## goyoneuff

It is hot in here...


----------



## Plat0




----------



## TheDude

JFingers said:


> Still the king, the one and only Kingston. And after a Seoul-food taco-fest taste-off between Gustos Tacos and Vatos Tacos, Vatos still wins as my favorite tacos on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Try District Taco next time you're in DC.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Howdy Folks, Well, it was this ol' thing for most of the day....









But then, after _mail call_ this afternoon, it was ....um....'_displaced_' - ;-)

 .....A Surprising arrival from Borealis, in Portugal....









_(I didn't even know it had been shipped....)_ ;-)









Some nice lines....

Have a Great Evening, and a Good Day tomorrow....

|>|>


----------



## Fullers1845

On my wrist today courtesy of Docvail and Janis Trading Company is a prototype of the NTH Näcken Vintage Blue on a Marine Nationale-style parachute strap. Keep an eye on NTH watches, gents.


----------



## TheDude

Fullers1845 said:


> On my wrist today courtesy of Docvail and Janis Trading Company is a prototype of the NTH Näcken Vintage Blue on a Marine Nationale-style parachute strap. Keep an eye on NTH watches, gents.


Looks nice. Interesting that they'd choose to make the dial look the way many snowflakes look with water damage and bubbling.










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

I've got the blues. Kingston on Phoenix superfine nylon NATO for an Italian contract (oops, anachronistic, I'm watching National Geo's THE GREEKS on PBS app for Apple TV tonight), with a Sunspel "Falcon" blue pique long sleeve Riviera shirt bought on sale (recommended, very comfy and chic! sale still going on, some of their "Bond" swim shorts are marked down too).

Add martini, and stir.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

The _"Duty Watch"_ for this week...









--- Have a Great Evening, and a Good Day tomorrow ---

:think: _(....still patiently waiting for an email from MKII....)
_


----------



## cybercat

'
Haven't had time to snap or post for ages, but have been almost exclusively wearing a Kingston. 

Either the C3 - dressy here on an 'ebay special' super jubilee (not perfect, but very comfy - actually intended for Key West, once it arrives) :









...or my regular hiking/swimming choice BGW9, here on turquoise isofake :









Absolutely melting weather here - just had the longest unbroken run of days over 35ºC since records began - so hoping the genuine turquoise Isofrane I've ordered gets here soon, this copy is nice for the price, but smells a bit weird in the sweaty, sticky heat... :roll:
'


----------



## Kasamene

Humble approach to vintage look


----------



## Chromejob

Kasamene said:


> Humble approach to vintage look


Brilliant!!


----------



## cpotters

Bonklip bracelet! THE perfect addition to that watch. Most don't realize that the design for the Bonklip was to allow the aviator's watch to be worn outside the wrist on shearling high-altitude suits during WWII before the crew compartments were heated and pressurized.


----------



## Fullers1845

TheDude said:


> Looks nice. Interesting that they'd choose to make the dial look the way many snowflakes look with water damage and bubbling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Indeed.


----------



## OkiFrog

This arrived today along with a Cincy Strap Works NATO!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

@OkiFrog -- Congrats on the *Vantage*. Very Nice. It looks great on that strap too.... :-!

 I was enjoying a beautiful day in the sunny, breezy back yard today.... Uh hmmmm.

Had the portable 'puter out.....composing.... work, work, work, ....work.... ;-)









 A detail shot of the 'duty watch' ....









_:think: "I've looked at clouds from both sides now....."

_---- Have a Great Day -- Tomorrow ----

|>|>


----------



## OkiFrog

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> @OkiFrog -- Congrats on the *Vantage*. Very Nice. It looks great on that strap too.... :-!
> 
> I was enjoying a beautiful day in the sunny, breezy back yard today.... Uh hmmmm.
> 
> Had the portable 'puter out.....composing.... work, work, work, ....work.... ;-)
> 
> View attachment 8677706
> 
> 
> A detail shot of the 'duty watch' ....
> 
> View attachment 8677722
> 
> 
> _:think: "I've looked at clouds from both sides now....."
> 
> _---- Have a Great Day -- Tomorrow ----
> 
> |>|>


@OmegaCosmicMan thanks! I think this is another one of those MKIIs that look great on the bracelet or any NATO.


----------



## Aceldama

My favorite coffee press timer


----------



## Chromejob

Aceldama said:


> My favorite coffee press timer


Hear, hear. Grind for 10 secs, soak for 5 mins. Voila. (I think I wore out my Nassau's bezel spring from coffee timing, and, um, jogging timing.)


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Finishing out this week with my *Paradive*....









:think: Hmmm. Wait a minute.... What's up with that box back there....
















Incoming! 









A gray bezeled *Fulcrum*!!! 









The_ Force_ is strong with this one!
















New-to-me-watch-of-the-week... ;-)









_(Trying to get a close-up 3D action shot of the Lume-Brick Technology....)_
















On a Hirsch (very soft) rubber strap....

*Fulcrum* caught at last... :-!

_(That's another one off my list....) ;-)

This would not be possible without *Longbow072*'s help.

Thanks for the Great Deal! |>|>

_*---- Enjoy Your Time, People! ----








*


----------



## Longbow072

_

This would not be possible without *longbow072*'s help.

Thanks for the Great Deal! |>|>

_*---- Enjoy Your Time, People! ----

View attachment 8688314
*

No worries! Glad your enjoying. Glad it went too a good home. My paradive is my go too.

Matt


----------



## Chromejob

Thank you, Sunspel, for putting me back in old fashioned swim TRUNKS (versus modern droopy drawers board shorts). Summer sale of their Connery 1965 Thunderball (actually Connery 1964 Woman of Straw) trunks, comfy and more flattering. And inspiring me to do more than 120 situps daily so they don't stop fitting. (Been swimming since I hurt my knee from running.)

Addendum: that's one of the Phoenix straps from an Italian contract.


----------



## Fullers1845

^Keep on, Brother Chromejob.


----------



## fastfras

BlackWater. For some reason, every time I keyboard that word it reminds me of the Doobie Bros or my RV.


----------



## longstride

...modified by Bill Yao (MKII) back in 2005


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Tending to some relaxing chores around the house.....

:think: Checking out one of the 'berry patches' with the *Fulcrum*....









Time to Pick! ;-)









--- Have a Nice Evening, and Happy Monday Tomorrow ---


----------



## Fullers1845

In case any of you are interested, here is a link to my review of the NTH Näcken Vintage Blue: https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/review-nth-n%E4cken-vintage-blue-janis-trading-company-3380810.html


----------



## paul.bluedog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

longstride said:


> View attachment 8707682
> 
> 
> ...modified by Bill Yao (MKII) back in 2005


Love that mod, what brand NATO is that?


----------



## TheGanzman

Where's all the Stingrays I wanna know? Haven't seen one of THOSE pop up since I (foolishly!) sold MINE...


----------



## longstride

They are made in Germany and they are long (300mm), found them on Ebay from a retailer called - timepiecerepublic - Happy hunting.


----------



## fastfras

Nassau on the rock wall. Happy Monday.


----------



## Plat0




----------



## OkiFrog

Vantage today on a Phoenix Admiralty Grey NATO.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Just back from Jack's spa with a minor facelift. Had him paint the sweep tip red for a little accent.



















Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## jussi

The recently arrived Hawkinge 


----------



## thejollywatcher

Besides painting the sweep tip red, Jack also painted the bezel markers with a UV sealer to add a little contrast.










Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## 66Cooper

Jack does amazing work! That really looks great. Brilliant idea to add the UV sealer. So nice.










My CW watch-holder having a turn with the KW.


----------



## fastfras

Vantage on Bracelet. Have a great day my friends.


----------



## OkiFrog

Hawkinge on yet another new NATO, Phoenix Admiralty Grey today.


----------



## TheGanzman

I have been a "Non-participant" in this section for FAR too long! Allow me to remedy that - here's my Non-HEV, No Date, 0-60 Bezel'd LRRP, wearing a 21mm YellowDog Straps custom 3-Ring Zulu. My Prometheus Werx Watch Strap Compass is on its way to me, where it will take its place underneath this watch in a day or three:


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

* Fulcrum* ...... On a *"Dust-Free Day"* ...... :-d









Have a Nice Evening....... ;-)

|>|>


----------



## sennaster




----------



## MHe225

It's not often that we see his & hers shot on these pages, so without further ado:


----------



## ca_ng

MHe225 said:


> It's not often that we see his & hers shot on these pages, so without further ado:


Very nice! Mine wears a MK watch as well, but of a completely different, and non-WIS, variety.


----------



## Pentameter

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> * Fulcrum* ...... On a *"Dust-Free Day"* ...... :-d
> 
> View attachment 8749946
> 
> 
> Have a Nice Evening....... ;-)
> 
> |>|>


fan TASTIC shot. Look at those details&#8230; god what a beautiful watch


----------



## Elf1962

All those great new Keywest pics and I am calmly waiting for my turn with my trusty Nassau. Not so hard to wait here.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

I'm Lovin' the depth and detail of the *Fulcrum* dial and the applied markers....
















_Lume-Brick FTW!!_ :-!

:think: Now I wonder -- Will this technology be showing up on other MKII's soon?

_I Hope so._

Good Day, All.

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Well Howdy, It has been a beautiful day of sun and fun here...Got some stuff done on _'Old Blue'_....

.....Break Time!
 















('Old Blue' behind me in the background.) The ECM* has apparently partially died - :-|









So the ECM needed to be extracted from deep in the depths of a crowded engine room.... :-x

But it *is* out now, and I didn't break anything else, or hurt myself (too bad) so....

I'll find a rebuilder and go from there - (Next Week). Break Time!!

















_:think: How about that 'Lume-Brick' Lume........_ :-!

Have a Nice Evening, and a Good Day tomorrow....

|>|>

* ECM = Engine Control Module


----------



## OkiFrog

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Well Howdy, It has been a beautiful day of sun and fun here...Got some stuff done on _'Old Blue'_....
> 
> .....Break Time!
> View attachment 8768858
> 
> 
> View attachment 8768866
> 
> 
> ('Old Blue' behind me in the background.) The ECM* has apparently partially died - :-|
> 
> View attachment 8768882
> 
> 
> So the ECM needed to be extracted from deep in the depths of a crowded engine room.... :-x
> 
> But it *is* out now, and I didn't break anything else, or hurt myself (too bad) so....
> 
> I'll find a rebuilder and go from there - (Next Week). Break Time!!
> 
> View attachment 8768938
> 
> 
> View attachment 8768890
> 
> 
> _:think: How about that 'Lume-Brick' Lume........_ :-!
> 
> Have a Nice Evening, and a Good Day tomorrow....
> 
> |>|>
> 
> * ECM = Engine Control Module


Awesome pictures! Is that the stock MKII rubber strap? Thanks.


----------



## OkiFrog

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Well Howdy, It has been a beautiful day of sun and fun here...Got some stuff done on _'Old Blue'_....
> 
> .....Break Time!
> View attachment 8768858
> 
> 
> View attachment 8768866
> 
> 
> ('Old Blue' behind me in the background.) The ECM* has apparently partially died - :-|
> 
> View attachment 8768882
> 
> 
> So the ECM needed to be extracted from deep in the depths of a crowded engine room.... :-x
> 
> But it *is* out now, and I didn't break anything else, or hurt myself (too bad) so....
> 
> I'll find a rebuilder and go from there - (Next Week). Break Time!!
> 
> View attachment 8768938
> 
> 
> View attachment 8768890
> 
> 
> _:think: How about that 'Lume-Brick' Lume........_ :-!
> 
> Have a Nice Evening, and a Good Day tomorrow....
> 
> |>|>
> 
> * ECM = Engine Control Module


Awesome pictures! Is that the stock MKII rubber strap? Thanks.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

OkiFrog said:


> Awesome pictures! Is that the stock MKII rubber strap? Thanks.


 Hey there - The strap shown is a Hirsch 'Pure' Caoutchouc - It is very similar to the stock rubber strap -

- It is just a tiny bit longer with a different distribution of hole spacing - so it fits my larger wrist just a bit better.

The standard strap as supplied is usually on the 'last hole' for me. So I usually try to find a longer strap.

:think: This strap is a bit longer, a bit softer, and is able to fit the MKII buckle, so it works out pretty well.

--- Best Wishes ---


----------



## Chromejob

The last three weekends have brought home repairs both planned and unplanned. Last weekend the microwave oven died, forcing me to immediately shop the last day of sales for a high rated model. Settled on a combo convection + microwave. Testing it out on cookies while watching old Brit aviation thriller Q PLANES (1938) , with very young Laurence Olivier, Ralph Richardson, Valerie Hobson.


----------



## Yellowdrive

I was being overly optimistic in thinking that my Key West would arrive before my daughter, but that's Ok. She'll do in the meantime...


----------



## fastfras

^^^^^^^ congratulations Yellowdrive, much more important than any watch!


----------



## BSHt013

A HUGE and genuine congratulations to you sir!!! She's beautiful, and as babies tend to do, will put everything else in life into a new perspective. Enjoy all the moments. All the magical unicorn jumping over rainbow moments as well as the crying and stinky diaper ones. They go by fast.



Yellowdrive said:


> I was being overly optimistic in thinking that my Key West would arrive before my daughter, but that's Ok. She'll do in the meantime...
> 
> View attachment 8783986


----------



## Chromejob

Yellowdrive said:


> I was being overly optimistic in thinking that my Key West would arrive before my daughter, but that's Ok. She'll do in the meantime...


Woo, well done sir!!!


----------



## TheDude

Chromejob said:


> The last three weekends have brought home repairs both planned and unplanned. Last weekend the microwave oven died, forcing me to immediately shop the last day of sales for a high rated model. Settled on a combo convection + microwave. Testing it out on cookies while watching old Brit aviation thriller Q PLANES (1938) , with very young Laurence Olivier, Ralph Richardson, Valerie Hobson.


Cool. I picked up an Advantium a few years back when my microwave died. Also makes cookies but really does a nice job with steaks and meats.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Frenemy territory at Duke University Chapel with the King.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Darwin

Why "frenemy "? Do tell!



JFingers said:


> Frenemy territory at Duke University Chapel with the King.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


----------



## sennaster

JFingers said:


> Frenemy territory at Duke University Chapel with the King.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Dude.. I can see that from my office. Are there two MKII on campus today?


----------



## cpotters




----------



## JFingers

Darwin said:


> Why "frenemy "? Do tell!


I'm a University of Kentucky fan. Whole life. One of my first memories is of Duke beating UK in the 1992 Elite Eight game. So I've never been a big fan of Duke. However, the CinCHouse (Commander in Chief, Household) got an amazing job here, so I can't dislike Duke anymore. My heart is torn asunder. But it's ok, I'll survive. As long as UK has more wins (2178, winningest college b-ball program in history) and more championships (8, second only to UCLA and the Wizard of Westwood, John Wooden), then I suppose I'll be fine.

On a side note, it's a beautiful campus and the CinCHouse loves her new job, so life is good!

Blue skies, y'all!
-only jake


----------



## calwatchguy

Duke alum here. Congrats on the move and it should be a fun season this year. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

calwatchguy said:


> Duke alum here. Congrats on the move and it should be a fun season this year.


Yup, looks like both teams have reloaded. Again. #1 and #2 recruiting classes from what I've seen. To me, there's basketball season and then the boring part of the year.

The tough thing is the CinCHouse will be living here in NC, but I'm still stationed in NorCal, so we'll be split up for awhile. Again.

Once one of us NorCal guys gets a Key West or two, maybe we can throw a G2G in SF?

Blue skies, y'all, and I promise to post more MKII pictures!
-only jake


----------



## Aceldama

JFingers said:


> Once one of us NorCal guys gets a Key West or two, maybe we can throw a G2G in SF?


We keep threatening now don't we...;-)


----------



## JFingers

Aceldama said:


> We keep threatening now don't we...;-)


It can't be toooo much longer til one of us gets one!










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## calwatchguy

Sounds good on the GTG. I definitely won't be getting mine before you all. I am in the tail end of the process. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Well.... Earlier this week --->









Can you tell I have a _"12-hour bezel thing_" goin' on?? :-d

I am growing to appreciate them more and more - They're very useful to me...

:think:Wish there were more of them.

Anyway.... The Seafighter on the right won part of the day Monday, But, since, it's been...









_*Graywater FTW*_!! :-! _(Here on one of Cincy Strap Works fine RAF pattern straps....)
_








:think: Nothin' -- Nothing' at all, can even come close to matching the Graywater's distinctive lume pattern....

Have a Nice Evening, and a Good Day Tomorrow..... ;-)


----------



## Chromejob

JFingers said:


> Frenemy territory at Duke University Chapel with the King.
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


8 miles away from me. Next time you're in town lemme buy you a coffee.


----------



## Galpo

Vacating in Cyprus





Cheers,
Galpo


----------



## sennaster

Chromejob said:


> 8 miles away from me. Next time you're in town lemme buy you a coffee.


Damn, we could've had a mini GTG this morning. I met JFingers on campus this morning for some coffee and conversation. Got to handle the King in person. It's pretty cool to have a little virtual community that can bring together like minded individuals from all over the place.


----------



## Chromejob

Alas, I had to drag off to work to repair a busted Excel reqs doc....










// Tapatalk on Nexus 4/5 //


----------



## Fullers1845

^2 of my favorite things in the world in that shot: MkII Kingston and BSG. "So say we all!"


----------



## JFingers

I had a great time meeting up with @sennaster today. My first meeting of a MKII in the wild. Good coffee, great conversation and superb watches.

Engineering department on the way to coffee:










The Kingston and 369 with Oakleys and Ray-Bans:



















Engineering department again, cool windows:










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## BSHt013

Nice shots Jake.


----------



## sennaster

JFingers said:


> I had a great time meeting up with @sennaster today. My first meeting of a MKII in the wild. Good coffee, great conversation and superb watches.
> 
> Engineering department on the way to coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kingston and 369 with Oakleys and Ray-Bans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Engineering department again, cool windows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Cheers Jake. Nice hanging with you, wish you guys the best.

Sweet Kingston BTW.


----------



## rbesass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

The Vantage on a green RAF strap today.


----------



## Yellowdrive

It was surprisingly hard to find a single-pass "Bond" style nylon strap (since the Maratac ones went away), but I found one at Epsrit Nato and I love it...


----------



## Chromejob

Yellowdrive said:


> It was surprisingly hard to find a single-pass "Bond" style nylon strap (since the Maratac ones went away),....


Surprisingly hard? Not really, just ask.

Phoenix (UK company, supplier to the MoD, supplier to Corvus when they sold their "Real Bond" strap before imploding) makes them in NATO and RAF style, look for Mickie500 on eBay.










Jim Seal (aliasRichmond here) has a very good variant made in the UK at an old mill in the old-fashioned style, and made on old antique equipment even, I understand. Different material feel than any other I've seen or worn, worth the expense. One version (2012?) the olive green stripes had a gold tint that played in the light, very nice.










Last year he introduced a 16mm version, slightly different color, and really cool looking. Comfortable wearing, too. Same great material.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/real-bond-strap-now-available-16mm-1646418.html



Both of theirs have properly narrow (pencil strip) maroon or cranberry border on the olive green.

Or just buy a NATO version (usually a bit longer with more adjustment holes), and convert it yourself to 1960s style with a floating cloth keeper, not hard at all with my DIY tutorial (I wonder if it should be a stickie post).

*https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/mak...strap-modern-style-g10-nato-strap-833573.html*


----------



## Eric90

Not long now till the Key West hopefully arrives! Enjoying the wait with the Kingston


----------



## MHe225

Been wearing my Hawking for the past week - somehow, the nato-strap doesn't agree too well with me. A shame, really, because I like the look. 
No watch on Saturday, a dresser on Sunday and put one of my older / spare leather straps on the Hawking which will be on my wrist for the rest of the day and next week:


----------



## Aceldama

Got up to 102 in the California Central Valley so time for a swim...


----------



## thejollywatcher

Still enjoying the red sweep tip.










Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## BSHt013

Had an early morning pediatrician appointment with princess #1.


----------



## sennaster




----------



## 66Cooper

thach said:


> Had an early morning pediatrician appointment with princess #1.


There is something truly awesome about this picture. Whether it filter, angle, or witchcraft, this seriously has the look of the vintage 6538. In some shots, they appear to be having their dials magnified by the acrylic crystal much like what you captured here.


----------



## mellonb1

MKII Seafighter Bund 1-C


----------



## Roma753BCE

I can finally post in this thread! My recently acquired MKII Nassau 369 on a black NATO. It was worth the wait.


----------



## paul.bluedog

Very comfortable under a ski glove.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plat0




----------



## Chromejob

Everything I Need To Know In Life I Learned From Star Trek #47: Scotty always said to use the correct tool for the job. Bracelet adjusting with a Bergeon 6670.


----------



## BSHt013

Thanks for that Brian. I got lucky just trying to blur out the background.

This is princess #2 without a filter.












66Cooper said:


> There is something truly awesome about this picture. Whether it filter, angle, or witchcraft, this seriously has the look of the vintage 6538. In some shots, they appear to be having their dials magnified by the acrylic crystal much like what you captured here.


----------



## gwold

Testing out the Cincy Strap Works NATO, while waiting on that other, new watch.


----------



## Plat0

Chromejob said:


> Everything I Need To Know In Life I Learned From Star Trek #47: Scotty always said to use the correct tool for the job. Bracelet adjusting with a Bergeon 6670.


Is this truly the best tool for the impossible Kingston bracelet? I'll order today if it truly is!


----------



## cpotters

Oooooh!!! Prettty!!!


----------



## Chromejob

Plat0 said:


> Is this truly the best tool for the impossible Kingston bracelet? I'll order today if it truly is!


Truly the best? Probably, Bergeon makes the primo tools. But they're pricey. If you look on Ofrei.com, they have the 6670, but also more affordable tools (HOL-119.00, HOL-120.00), which I didn't research. In this case, the Bergeon's rotating "bed" (adjusts to three heights) was the selling factor. If you really want to splurge, price the Bergon 6730, but I'd rather you just send the money and your watch to me, I'll make the adjustment for you, and include pics of me doing it at the local steak house with martinis and caviar at the table. b-):-!

Frei's alternative for the king of spring bar tools, the Bergeon 6767, is great, I have one, as well as their 6111 alternative.

The 6670 still takes some diligence to use. But once I got the hang of it, I was able to quickly tighten up all my links better than the "three-handed" method holding the bracelet with two screwdrivers opposing each other. I can post pics if there's enough interest.

OFrei is great. Fast shipping.

Now back to our continuing wrist check....


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## erikclabaugh

My first MKII


----------



## JFingers

erikclabaugh said:


> My first MKII


Welcome! And a dang fine one at that! Wear it in good health and blue skies!

-only Jake


----------



## NoMusicNoLife

My Hawkinge with new Nato leather strap. Have a good weekend !


----------



## goyoneuff




----------



## goyoneuff

Night night kids...


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Hey All, It's great to see some new posters here.... Welcome! And Thanks for posting! :-!

 Today, the *Graywater* is strapped on with Cincy Strap Works....









:think: Something new....A different look.... ;-)

--- Have a Great Weekend ---


----------



## MHe225

Not sure why, but the nato doesn't agree well with me; don't get me wrong, really like the look, but it caused irritation to the point that I didn't wear a watch last Saturday and a different one on Sunday. Installed one of my old leather straps and all is well again. So I've been wearing the Hawking for another week and it's (still) on my wrist as I type this post


----------



## erikclabaugh

Thanks for the warm welcome gents! Here's a few more pics just for fun!


----------



## TheDude

Plat0 said:


> Is this truly the best tool for the impossible Kingston bracelet? I'll order today if it truly is!


Two decent screwdrivers and moderate dexterity is all you need for mastery of that bracelet...

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plat0

TheDude said:


> Two decent screwdrivers and moderate dexterity is all you need for mastery of that bracelet...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Can you recommend me some good screwdriver and sizes please? I really want to adjust my bracelet.


----------



## Chromejob

TheDude said:


> Two decent screwdrivers and moderate dexterity is all you need for mastery of that bracelet...


... And something to stabilize the bracelet while you do so. That's what the 6670 does. A little modelmaker's vice can pinch hit.


----------



## TheDude

Chromejob said:


> ... And something to stabilize the bracelet while you do so. That's what the 6670 does. A little modelmaker's vice can pinch hit.


I uncouple the clasp so the watch is flat on a surface. The force of the two screwdrivers keeps it in place. Dexterity...


----------



## Chromejob

:roll: That's great for you :-!, but we can't all have the steady hands of a neurosurgeon. For those who have trouble holding two jeweler's screwdrivers at opposing directions, and screwing tightly :think:, there are the tools to assist. To each his own.



Plat0 said:


> Can you recommend me some good screwdriver and sizes please? I really want to adjust my bracelet.


I believe I used the 1.80mm blade that came with the tool. Using my reading glasses, it looks like 1/16" or 5/64" blades fit the Mk II bracelet rivets. (EDIT: confirmed that OCM used a Starrett "C" driver which is .070" or about 1.8mm.

UPDATE!

I was looking for a specific post by our friend *OmegaCosmicMan* (all hail!), he of the great macro light-show photos and DIY solutions for nagging bracelet and clasp issues. It took a while to find it, but here t'is. I hope it helps:

*MkII precision screwdriver*


----------



## BigHaole

My Key West band is just a little too big, even on the tightest setting. I think I'll find a jeweler to remove a link for me. Until then, I'll wear it a little loose.


----------



## Aceldama

Vantage on a Bond NATO for the family reunion.


----------



## OkiFrog

Trying out another new NATO from Watch Gekco the Zulu Diver 328. I think this is the perfect summer strap, a rubber strap made in collaboration with Bonetto Cinturini. Super comfortable.


----------



## Chromejob

OkiFrog said:


> Trying out another new NATO from Watch Gekco the Zulu Diver 328. I think this is the perfect summer strap, a rubber strap made in collaboration with Bonetto Cinturini. Super comfortable.


Looks like you can take the keeper strap off -- neat!

No jogging for this boy this summer... Or very little. Been swimming. Old school trunks from Sunspel have me on a strict diet and lots of boring situps.


----------



## OkiFrog

Day 2 with my ZULUDIVER 328 Rubber NATO.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Fulcrum* this week....On one of Rockin' Ron's straps.....









Dang! That "Lume-brick technology" is like....._Nuclear!_ after a day in and out of the sun....









|>|>


----------



## JFingers

Vantage while working yesterday.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## longstride

I only have 2 MKII's at present...









today the Hawkinge gets a run.


----------



## epezikpajoow

Since this morning









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

The Hawkinge today on some new NATO's from StrapCo.


----------



## cpotters

Kingston on the Rocks... Deal, NJ


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

"Product Testing...." ;-)









_(*Fulcrum* with sandblasted Watchadoo)_

 Happy Sunday, Folks... 

|>|>


----------



## Aceldama

Vantage for my morning walk


----------



## HariV




----------



## epezikpajoow

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## dweldon

Graywater


----------



## Aceldama

Wearing the Kingston this week. I'm not a huge fan of gloss dials, but dang!


----------



## 66Cooper

HariV said:


> View attachment 8995817


That's epic!! What strap?


----------



## e dantes

66Cooper said:


> That's epic!! What strap?


It looks like an Erika's original. I love the two I have.
Erika's Originals ***** Ready to Wear Watch Straps


----------



## bompi

e dantes said:


> It looks like an Erika's original. I love the two I have.
> Erika's Originals ***** Ready to Wear Watch Straps


Very comfortable and easy to adjust. I'm going to order a second one.


----------



## TheDude

Big crown Nassau today...


----------



## TheDude




----------



## BSHt013




----------



## Fullers1845

Another Kingston gone black... #151/300. This one Cerakote instead of DLC. b-)


----------



## goyoneuff

Big crown indeed...











TheDude said:


> Big crown Nassau today...


----------



## goyoneuff

The two beautiful and outstanding "*Black Mambas"* !!!
  


thach said:


>





Fullers1845 said:


> Another Kingston gone black... #151/300. This one Cerakote instead of DLC. b-)


----------



## dweldon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Going with the 'Hawkinge' again...









...'green' or 'admiralty grey'?


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## NoMusicNoLife

Lazy weekend....


----------



## cpotters

This just arrived this afternoon. Road-testing it now


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## Plat0




----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## cpotters




----------



## OkiFrog

The Hawkinge on a Crown and Buckle Black Label Navy blue strap.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## BSHt013




----------



## EHH

Just picked up this 369 Nassau. I am pretty sure this will be my one watch for years to come. Had a vantage and a lrrp and like this much more. Pics don't come close to doing the watch justice. The hands against the glossy dial are awesome. Lume looks amazing against the dial as well.


----------



## Yellowdrive

You are getting sleepy...


----------



## Secondstime

Vintage day, Rouan 1950's


----------



## JFingers

Working today:



















Oh, and it's Four-ship Friday...










Blue skies, y'all, 
-only Jake


----------



## 66Cooper

Secondstime said:


> Vintage day, Rouan 1950's


More please!!


----------



## Thieuster

66Cooper said:


> More please!!


Nice one Secondstime! Your first posting here and a good one!

And the car would be great too.! If too far off topic, a PM with pics works as well...

Menno


----------



## Secondstime

Another


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## Chromejob

Secondstime said:


> Another


Welcome, new user.

You're posting in the "What Mk II are you wearing " thread in the Mk II forum. I suspect your lovely photos will be more at home in the correct context. Suggest you spend a little time learning your way around the forum software so you're posting [edit] where you intended to.


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Hi All,

Started with the Graywater today....









Here with Old Blue's Engine Room in the background...

But, this arrived this afternoon.....









Appreciating the fine details in this new descendant of the Kingston...









Beautiful!

Thanks Again to Bill... :-!

|>|>


----------



## cpotters

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Started with the Graywater today....
> 
> View attachment 9198858
> 
> 
> Here with Old Blue's Engine Room in the background...
> 
> But, this arrived this afternoon.....
> 
> View attachment 9198874
> 
> 
> Appreciating the fine details in this new descendant of the Kingston...
> 
> View attachment 9198882
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> Thanks Again to Bill... :-!
> 
> |>|>


Wear it well!


----------



## Elf1962

cpotters said:


> Wear it well!


Is that the first vanilla coke we have seen? More photos please!


----------



## Aceldama

Elf1962 said:


> Is that the first vanilla coke we have seen? More photos please!


Congrats OCM! I think that might be the first seen in the wild. I might make the switch to Vanilla Coke. Beautiful!


----------



## Chromejob

Been kicking my swimming routine old school. Sunspel retro swim trunks, vintage Renauld Spectaculars, and ... Kingston. Just keep swimming,....


----------



## BSHt013

El presidenté


----------



## Fullers1845

Chromejob said:


> Been kicking my swimming routine old school. Sunspel retro swim trunks, vintage Renauld Spectaculars, and ... Kingston. Just keep swimming,....


Nice CJ! This is how I picture you... b-)


----------



## Fullers1845

thach said:


> El presidenté


Sweet! (Looks comfy too.)


----------



## goyoneuff

FANTASTIC my good friend. !!! Keep 'em pictures coming please !!!!

   


OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Started with the Graywater today....
> 
> View attachment 9198858
> 
> 
> Here with Old Blue's Engine Room in the background...
> 
> But, this arrived this afternoon.....
> 
> View attachment 9198874
> 
> 
> Appreciating the fine details in this new descendant of the Kingston...
> 
> View attachment 9198882
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> Thanks Again to Bill... :-!
> 
> |>|>


----------



## goyoneuff

Si señor !!! Señor Presidente, is how you say it !!!   


thach said:


> El presidenté


----------



## goyoneuff

What a great combo Mr. CJ... !!!  


Chromejob said:


> Been kicking my swimming routine old school. Sunspel retro swim trunks, vintage Renauld Spectaculars, and ... Kingston. Just keep swimming,....


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: That chemically blasted white dial can be extremely difficult to photograph well (I'm finding....) ;-)

 Here is one from today....









Happy Wednesday, All...

|>|>


----------



## goyoneuff

Thanks a lot !!! Great looking piece indeed !!!  


OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: That chemically blasted white dial can be extremely difficult to photograph well (I'm finding....) ;-)
> 
> Here is one from today....
> 
> View attachment 9208794
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday, All...
> 
> |>|>


----------



## rtl

The Blackwater..


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

This morning's (Surprising!) winner of a three-way contest between the Gray Bezel Fulcrum, the Gray Water...








and... FTW... _*Key West*_ #61! :-!

;-) It is a Beauty, eh?

Have a Great Day, All...

|>|>


----------



## BSHt013

Lazily brushed out the center links. Truly enjoying this $11 eBay purchase.


----------



## goyoneuff

Good morning to y'all !!!

If you have followed a little bit of the wristwatch divers history, probably would understand what is next...

Only seven made, I know two owners of them... indeed a very small group...

A trademark name dropped and picked up by one of the best watchmakers...








































































































































Thank you very much for WATCHing... !


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

goyoneuff said:


> Good morning to y'all !!!
> 
> If you have followed a little bit of the wristwatch divers history, probably would understand what is next...
> 
> Only seven made, I know two owners of them... indeed a very small group...
> 
> A trademark name dropped and picked up by one of the best watchmakers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for WATCHing... !


 Dang! That sure looks like it might be *Your* hairy wrist in those shots.... ;-)







*Awesome! *








Congratulations on the score - Certainly the _Rarest of the Rare_...


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

I know....It's just a _teaser shot_... :-d

And....









:think: I think I'm going to stop calling this the 'white-dialed' *Key West*....

....because after studying it, I am willing to wager that the process leading to the dial's 'white appearance' is the same 'silvered, then chemically-etched, process' that Bill first described and then used with the numerals and markings on the 3-6-9 Nassau, only here it appears to be the 'white' layer of the dial.

This dial definitely has a very subtle shimmer that is noticed with the eye, but hard to see through the camera. It has a depth that makes me think of a 'pearlescent' layer or shimmer, but at a microscopic thickness or depth.

I can see it, but I can't capture it with the camera -- yet. 

:think: (More on this later.... ) ;-)

Happy Friday, All.

|>|>


----------



## goyoneuff

Thank you very much my good friend Mr. B !

Well, it really took me years to get her, no joke there. Yes indeed, she is amazing !! Mr. Yao at his finest !!!! He should be named Bill "Midas" Yao, since it seems everything he touches is gold ! This Lady is wonderful !!!

Great weekend y'all !!!

Cheers,

G.



OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Dang! That sure looks like it might be *Your* hairy wrist in those shots.... ;-)
> 
> View attachment 9233730
> *Awesome! *
> View attachment 9233730
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the score - Certainly the _Rarest of the Rare_...
> View attachment 9233746
> 
> 
> View attachment 9233762


----------



## Chromejob

Fullers1845 said:


> Nice CJ! This is how I picture you... b-)


Haha, I only _wish_ I had a *Martine Beswick* nearby. Not lately (had a *Michelle Yeoh* earlier this year). Strangely, Sunspel and the Bond exhibition mistook a pic of Connery for a Thunderball BTS pic, but it was from 1964 while filming Woman Of Straw. He wore *Jantzen *trunks in Thunderball. :-\

More like the trunks he wore in From Russia With Love, perhaps.

"I'll be there in an hour ... make that an hour and a half."


----------



## sennaster

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> ....because after studying it, I am willing to wager that the process leading to the dial's 'white appearance' is the same 'silvered, then chemically-etched, process' that Bill first described and then used with the numerals and markings on the 3-6-9 Nassau, only here it appears to be the 'white' layer of the dial.
> 
> This dial definitely has a very subtle shimmer that is noticed with the eye, but hard to see through the camera. It has a depth that makes me think of a 'pearlescent' layer or shimmer, but at a microscopic thickness or depth.
> 
> I can see it, but I can't capture it with the camera -- yet.
> 
> :think: (More on this later.... ) ;-)
> 
> Happy Friday, All.
> 
> |>|>


Here's a little help for you. Note the difference between the printed indices/depth and the logo/chapter ring


----------



## e dantes

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: I think I'm going to stop calling this the 'white-dialed' *Key West*....
> 
> ....because after studying it, I am willing to wager that the process leading to the dial's 'white appearance' is the same 'silvered, then chemically-etched, process' that Bill first described and then used with the numerals and markings on the 3-6-9 Nassau, only here it appears to be the 'white' layer of the dial.
> 
> This dial definitely has a very subtle shimmer that is noticed with the eye, but hard to see through the camera. It has a depth that makes me think of a 'pearlescent' layer or shimmer, but at a microscopic thickness or depth.
> 
> I can see it, but I can't capture it with the camera -- yet.
> 
> :think: (More on this later.... ) ;-)
> 
> Happy Friday, All.
> 
> |>|>


That is the same problem I have been having. (Yes, life is rough.) The quality of the white/silver has not shown up on in my photos. For that matter, the gilt is tough to capture on the white dial. This looked much better in person.


----------



## STEELINOX

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> View attachment 9234498
> 
> 
> I know....It's just a _teaser shot_... :-d
> 
> And....
> 
> View attachment 9236578
> 
> 
> :think: I think I'm going to stop calling this the 'white-dialed' *Key West*....
> 
> ....because after studying it, I am willing to wager that the process leading to the dial's 'white appearance' is the same 'silvered, then chemically-etched, process' that Bill first described and then used with the numerals and markings on the 3-6-9 Nassau, only here it appears to be the 'white' layer of the dial.
> 
> This dial definitely has a very subtle shimmer that is noticed with the eye, but hard to see through the camera. It has a depth that makes me think of a 'pearlescent' layer or shimmer, but at a microscopic thickness or depth.
> 
> I can see it, but I can't capture it with the camera -- yet.
> 
> :think: (More on this later.... ) ;-)
> 
> Happy Friday, All.
> 
> |>|>


I call it, "the White Knight"!

MK II White Knight AND Gilt Noire KEY WEST


----------



## Fullers1845

Big Black Crown.


----------



## Fullers1845

And a gilty glint.


----------



## e dantes

Key West crown








Edit: Okay, I will learn to use Tapatalk to prevent this from happening again. Sorry.


----------



## STEELINOX

e dantes said:


> Key West crown
> View attachment 9242746
> 
> 
> Edit: Okay, I will learn to use Tapatalk to prevent this from happening again. Sorry.


This angle shows the chamfer in all its glory.

Love this detail!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

-The- straight hand LRRP.










Any of you guys notice that the bezel gets a little brassy when it gets oils from your fingers on it? You can make it out in this picture.

I suspect it's a different steel than the case and bracelet... Looks the same as the case when it's clean though.


----------



## goyoneuff

Keeping real with paying a tribute to a watch that paid tribute to another one ! 

MKII Tornek-Rayville TR-1000 !


----------



## Aceldama

Why did I give up the search for a birth year 1655? This bezel turns. If only MKii would consider a 39mm version. Would be the perfect GMT watch...


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Well - On a 'Dust-Free Day' such as this one....

A rubber strap seemed appropriate for the task...









The local brewery here has a brew aptly named 'Liquid Sunshine' - That's what we've got...

And...









Enjoy the Power of the *C3

*


----------



## Arthur

e dantes said:


> That is the same problem I have been having. (Yes, life is rough.) The quality of the white/silver has not shown up on in my photos. For that matter, the gilt is tough to capture on the white dial. This looked much better in person.


Really difficult picking up the texture of the white dial. I did a couple of close ups to get this. Held a 10X loupe in front of the IPhone lens


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

God's holy trousers, that date window is a beautiful thing...! I can only hope the glossy black dial has this crisp detail.

... Ooh, it does, it does! Photos by Cpotters...


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

I've fallen behind on posting..... :roll:

Yesterday....

















And today...(RST)*

















And.... This just in....









Enjoy Your Time!

|>|>

*Red Six Tuesday


----------



## JFingers

Tools of the trade: Vantage, helmet, g-suit, helmet bag.










VFR training, had to find my favorite lake on the way to Lake Tahoe.










Found it! The one on the left is Penner Lake, one of my favorite places in the world.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Arthur

Kingston no date for a change









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Hm, what could be missing?

A bit of history: 
1954: Juan Trippe commissions Rolex to create the 6542 for Pan Am pilots (and allegedly, executives). 
1956: The Bakelite bezel is replaced with a metal one. 
1958: Pan Am and Boeing revolutionize air travel with the introduction of the 707 "Jet Clipper," drastically cutting down the time and discomfort of cross-Atlantic air travel. Enjoy this little pastiche from that exciting time...






// Tapatalk on Nexus 4/5 //


----------



## m.and

After a 4 year hiatus I am proud to be a Mk II owner once again. This just arrived today. I couldn't be happier. What an amazing watch.

Now maybe a Hawkinge?


----------



## Knoc

^ righteous pic of the red t nassu dude.


----------



## Fullers1845

^Nice to see you back, m.and. I can't think of a better piece with which to re-enter the fray than a Nassau!


----------



## m.and

Knoc said:


> ^ righteous pic of the red t nassu dude.


Thanks Knoc. It's a very photogenic watch.



Fullers1845 said:


> ^Nice to see you back, m.and. I can't think of a better piece with which to re-enter the fray than a Nassau!


Glad to be back James.


----------



## calwatchguy

m.And: Congrats on the new purchase, and what a cool pic. I have been MKII-less for a while after selling my LRRP GMT, but I hope to re-join the club pretty soon.


----------



## heebs

m.and said:


> After a 4 year hiatus I am proud to be a Mk II owner once again. This just arrived today. I couldn't be happier. What an amazing watch.
> 
> Now maybe a Hawkinge?


Great to see you back! Welcome, sir.


----------



## m.and

***** said:


> Great to see you back! Welcome, sir.


Thanks Daryl.

Here's another shot from today. I can't stop looking at this watch.


----------



## Flip.willy

Sweet pic. I have a key West on order, this makes me want to skip the gilt and go with the matte black dial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m.and

Flip.willy said:


> Sweet pic. I have a key West on order, this makes me want to skip the gilt and go with the matte black dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The gilt is definitely beautiful, but I love the understated simplicity of the white chapter ring on the Nassau.


----------



## Chromejob

m.and said:


> Thanks Daryl.
> Here's another shot from today. I can't stop looking at this watch.


Congrats, sir, and welcome back to the club! I'm sure you've already been discovering how the white sweep seconds hand remains visible when the rhodium hands have sort of disappeared in dim light. I absolutely lurv my Nassau for this.



Flip.willy said:


> Sweet pic. I have a key West on order, this makes me want to skip the gilt and go with the matte black dial.


Go with gilt/glossy. The level of deep black is ridiculously lovely, and the chapter ring printing is extremely fine. Not to mention the eye-exploding dazzle of how a gilt dial plays with the light. (See: OCM's macro pics.)


----------



## m.and

Chromejob said:


> Congrats, sir, and welcome back to the club! I'm sure you've already been discovering how the white sweep seconds hand remains visible when the rhodium hands have sort of disappeared in dim light. I absolutely lurv my Nassau for this.


I've always been a big fan of a white seconds hand with silver hour and minute hands. Here's a build I did years ago with a Mk II dial and hands that will always be the watch I regret selling most.


----------



## Darwin

I've regretted for years that you didn't sell it to me...



m.and said:


> I've always been a big fan of a white seconds hand with silver hour and minute hands. Here's a build I did years ago with a Mk II dial and hands that will always be the watch I regret selling most.


----------



## heebs

m.and said:


> I've always been a big fan of a white seconds hand with silver hour and minute hands. Here's a build I did years ago with a Mk II dial and hands that will always be the watch I regret selling most.





Darwin said:


> I've regretted for years that you didn't sell it to me...


Ha! Me too!

But I do still have these ones:


----------



## m.and

Darwin said:


> I've regretted for years that you didn't sell it to me...





***** said:


> Ha! Me too!
> 
> But I do still have these ones:


I wish I had sold it to either of you, then I might know where it is. I contacted the original buyer a while back about buying it from him but he had already sold it and didn't remember to whom.

***** - Nice Hawkinge...oh, wait. I am so glad those two watches are still in your trusted care.


----------



## 66Cooper

Hello old friend. 








Haven't had the Kingston in since the key west but it's like a handshake from an old friend.


----------



## cpotters

66Cooper said:


> Hello old friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't had the Kingston in since the key west but it's like a handshake from an old friend.


Always love a rubber Tropic strap


----------



## cpotters




----------



## goyoneuff

Ahem...



















Glad to see you around again good sir !

Cheers.

G 


Flip.willy said:


> Sweet pic. I have a key West on order, this makes me want to skip the gilt and go with the matte black dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





m.and said:


> The gilt is definitely beautiful, but I love the understated simplicity of the white chapter ring on the Nassau.





m.and said:


> I've always been a big fan of a white seconds hand with silver hour and minute hands. Here's a build I did years ago with a Mk II dial and hands that will always be the watch I regret selling most.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

My White *Key West*.....









Have a Great Day....

|>|>


----------



## TheDude

goyoneuff said:


> Ahem...


Two can play that game...










Big crown Nassau and uh... big this


----------



## goyoneuff

Lovely !!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


TheDude said:


> Two can play that game...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big crown Nassau and uh... big this


----------



## calwatchguy

New to me Blackwater. Pretty fired up about it. Trying to figure out the best strap. Figure it will get the NATO treatment pretty quick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

calwatchguy said:


> New to me Blackwater. Pretty fired up about it. Trying to figure out the best strap. Figure it will get the NATO treatment pretty quick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that Captain Serdal's? I wish I had seen that one sooner! It looks awesome!


----------



## Aceldama

calwatchguy said:


> New to me Blackwater. Pretty fired up about it. Trying to figure out the best strap. Figure it will get the NATO treatment pretty quick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I heard it scream for a 3 ring Zulu from here...


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

calwatchguy said:


> New to me Blackwater. Pretty fired up about it. Trying to figure out the best strap. Figure it will get the NATO treatment pretty quick.


:think: That leather strap looks real nice, too. *Congrats* on the pick-up. Looks to be in pretty good condition.

Enjoy! :-!


----------



## Chromejob

calwatchguy said:


> New to me Blackwater. Pretty fired up about it. Trying to figure out the best strap. Figure it will get the NATO treatment pretty quick.


Lovely, congrats! Maratac Zulus are great, the Benrus-style case wears well on a thicker strap, but the mil-series straps (pvd buckle, cloth keeper) are sturdy enough too. You can see many of these on my Graywater.




























It looks particularly spiffy on a mil-s-series striped Zulu. Surprisingly, this is the only pic I can find, on a Maratac zombie green mil-s-series. I've since bought a yellow stripe variant that matches the 24h hand.


----------



## calwatchguy

It is indeed Capt Serdal's. My tremendously compulsive checking of WatchRecon finally paid off (I've now tried to block that site on my browser, but it's not working). After what seems like months of none being available (probably not literally that long, but it feels that way), there are two in quick succession. 

I do sense some Zulu action for the watch quickly as well. The leather actually grew on me as the day went on, but I will likely source my own new one (still questionable on wearing a used watch strap--aside from metal), so recommendations are welcome. 

I'd bet a quick internet search for Paradive's and auction sites would yield good results if you are looking for that version.

Thanks for the kind words--i've been looking for one for a while. It's in pretty good shape, the bezel has a scratch or two that if I had done, I would be crying over, but it's the character of the watch now, and the lugs are a little abused from strap changes--the downside of picking up a watch from a WIS, who changes strap without super careful methods. Overall, pretty happy with it and the first scratches are already out of the way (intense self rationalization got me to think about it like that).


----------



## goyoneuff

Great pick up ....

CONGRATS!!!!

I talked to the Captain. My personal pursue of a very small collection, called the purge, didn't allow me to get her here... you can't go wrong with the captain... I miss him here !  


JFingers said:


> Is that Captain Serdal's? I wish I had seen that one sooner! It looks awesome!





calwatchguy said:


> It is indeed Capt Serdal's. My tremendously compulsive checking of WatchRecon finally paid off (I've now tried to block that site on my browser, but it's not working). After what seems like months of none being available (probably not literally that long, but it feels that way), there are two in quick succession.
> 
> I do sense some Zulu action for the watch quickly as well. The leather actually grew on me as the day went on, but I will likely source my own new one (still questionable on wearing a used watch strap--aside from metal), so recommendations are welcome.
> 
> I'd bet a quick internet search for Paradive's and auction sites would yield good results if you are looking for that version.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words--i've been looking for one for a while. It's in pretty good shape, the bezel has a scratch or two that if I had done, I would be crying over, but it's the character of the watch now, and the lugs are a little abused from strap changes--the downside of picking up a watch from a WIS, who changes strap without super careful methods. Overall, pretty happy with it and the first scratches are already out of the way (intense self rationalization got me to think about it like that).


----------



## calwatchguy

Still this with some new shoes as they say. Seems a bit more fitting for now at least.

The strap is a toxic NATO, which I can't recommend enough. Seems like most here know about them but figure I'd mention it (I've got no affiliation with them just btw).

Happy Saturday to you all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jussi

This one 


----------



## m.and

Finally got around to sizing the Nassau bracelet. It was a chore, but well worth it. Extremely comfortable.


----------



## Plat0

jussi said:


> This one 
> 
> View attachment 9394778


Oh... my...


----------



## Plat0

I stole the Hawkinge from the wife for today! Ha!


----------



## Fullers1845

All black all day for me today.


----------



## Chromejob

This pretty lady showed up in my life this week. The _watch_, I mean.


----------



## TheDude




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

This one for the greater part of today's activities.... ;-)









In the background you can see the maze of pipes, tubes, hoses and wiring along with sensors and sound-deadening material... :-x









:think: Somewhwere underneath all this '_techno-wizardry_' is a DOHC, turbocharged, intercooled, 3 liter, 24-valve , V6 Common Rail Diesel Engine ....

(It did receive a long-overdue oil change today....) :roll:









And back in the house...

Have a Good Week eveybody....

|>|>


----------



## Omegatron24

Plat0 said:


> I stole the Hawkinge from the wife for today! Ha!


could you tell me what strap that is?


----------



## Plat0

Omegatron24 said:


> could you tell me what strap that is?


Maratac NATO. It's amazing!


----------



## TheMeasure

Plat0 said:


> Maratac NATO. It's amazing!


Yes they are!

-Maratac Bond NATO-


----------



## goyoneuff

Office duty...










And getting ready for the dark time...


----------



## TheGanzman

goyoneuff said:


> Office duty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And getting ready for the dark time...


Quite simply - "As good as it gets"


----------



## 66Cooper

Went with the king today. Wonderful having two mkii's to choose from.


----------



## TheDude




----------



## goyoneuff

Good morning y'all!

From rare, to more rare, to rarest (-?- , is that correct English ? )...

What to wear? First world problems!




























And happy day/week y'all !!!


----------



## thejollywatcher

# 23 on duty.










Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## thejollywatcher

Switched to the other dark one today. Thinking I need a white KW now....



















Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## m.and

goyoneuff said:


> Good morning y'all!
> 
> From rare, to more rare, to rarest (-?- , is that correct English ? )...
> 
> What to wear? First world problems!
> 
> And happy day/week y'all !!!


So just how rare is the non-gilt Kingston with date? Is it really more rare thank a TR? It's my favorite configuration of Kingston.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin

I wondered about that, too. I think that combo Kingston is more rare than the Blackwater but less rare than the TR.



m.and said:


> So just how rare is the non-gilt Kingston with date? Is it really more rare thank a TR? It's my favorite configuration of Kingston.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dweldon

thejollywatcher said:


> # 23 on duty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Talk of Tapa


Love that watch!! I have #29 and have thought about doing the DLC thing but can't bring myself to pull the trigger.
Dathan


----------



## Aceldama

Just got back the Blackwater! This should be on the wrist for awhile:


----------



## m.and

Just got a Crown & Buckle Black Label strap today. I love the vintage look on the Nassau.


----------



## NoMusicNoLife

This weekend I am wearing my Nassau for a change. The Hawkinge needs a break


----------



## myke

none


----------



## calwatchguy

Aceldama said:


> Just got back the Blackwater! This should be on the wrist for awhile


Congrats! Mine has not been far from wrist since it arrived. Such a great watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Plat0

I finally have one...

A Capstone and it's starting its first week with me now.










The Kingston will take a long awaited sleep (daily wear for 3 months straight).


----------



## Aceldama

Plat0 said:


> I finally have one...
> 
> A Capstone and it's starting its first week with me now.
> 
> The Kingston will take a long awaited sleep (daily wear for 3 months straight).


My favorite travel watch...


----------



## Chromejob

Giving this beauty some wrist time for more accurate timekeeping check (fully wound vs. automatic winder time). So far, spot on, no surprise.


----------



## Arthur

My favorite "Beach watch"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paul.bluedog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff

Good morning !

I belive the order should be?, from rare to rarest:

1. Blackwater. Type-2 dial

2. Matte Kingston "WITH" plank kit Gild dial (it really does not get better than that)

3. and TR-1000 #3 of only 4 seen and only 7 made !  


m.and said:


> So just how rare is the non-gilt Kingston with date? Is it really more rare thank a TR? It's my favorite configuration of Kingston.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Darwin said:


> I wondered about that, too. I think that combo Kingston is more rare than the Blackwater but less rare than the TR.


Congratulations!!!

I hope one day to say the same..., but in years !!! 



Plat0 said:


> I finally have one...
> 
> A Capstone and it's starting its first week with me now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kingston will take a long awaited sleep (daily wear for 3 *years * straight).


----------



## Darwin

goyoneuff said:


> Good morning !
> 
> I belive the order should be樂, from rare to rarest:
> 
> 1. Blackwater. Type-2 dial
> 
> 2. Matte Kingston "WITH" plank kit Gild dial (it really does not get better than that)
> 
> 3. and TR-1000 #3 of only 4 seen and only 7 made !


That's how I read it! Congratulations on the TR, by the way - not sure I've said that yet. Looks great!


----------



## Semper Jeep

I got bored Saturday afternoon with watching Michigan State get blown out. I was stuck at home while the 6-month-old was taking a nap so I decided to take a family photo of my MKII watches.











My wife came home and saw them laid out on the kitchen counter and asked why I have 6 of the same watches. How could she not see that they were each obviously quite different?!? :-d

And a solo shot of the Hawkinge that was on my wrist at the time and inspired me to take the shot of all of them:


----------



## 66Cooper

Switched to old faithful today...just in time for my iPhone 7 to arrive.


----------



## Chromejob

I stuck a replica PAA luggage tag on my Mk II Key West case...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Plat0




----------



## calwatchguy

Trying to muster up a few more minutes of motivation for the week at work...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

This one will join me for a conference in SF...


----------



## 66Cooper

This is like one of those awkward family photos were everyone is in a matching outfit Kingston and key west with Tudor straps. Wore them both today...at one point or another.


----------



## Chromejob

Maybe I can interest one of our newest Key West owners, sdengr, in a little low level formation flying. Daytime VFR, piece of cake.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdengr

Chromejob said:


> Maybe I can interest one of our newest Key West owners, sdeng, in a little low level formation flying. Daytime VFR, piece of cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Definitely a tricky one to get right. It helps if you're carrying 500lb of some sort of gas onboard, perhaps one that knocks people out in an effort to pull off some insidious plot to steal gold...hmmm!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Arthur

Kingston underwater









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Sdengr said:


> Definitely a tricky one to get right. It helps if you're carrying 500lb of some sort of gas onboard, perhaps one that knocks people out in an effort to pull off some insidious plot to steal gold...hmmm!


We did but some joker said the Delta-9 gas had lethal side effects (what a Double-O Downer), so Ms Galore switched to her preferred potpourri. (Long sniff) Smells fabulous, like Penelope Pitstop joined the team. ,)












Arthur said:


> Kingston underwater


Magnificent.



Semper Jeep said:


> I got bored Saturday afternoon with watching Michigan State get blown out. I was stuck at home while the 6-month-old was taking a nap so I decided to take a family photo of my MKII watches.]



What, you couldn't get the baby into the pic??  [thach does.]



Semper Jeep said:


>





Semper Jeep said:


> My wife came home and saw them laid out on the kitchen counter and asked why I have 6 of the same watches. How could she not see that they were each obviously quite different?!? :-d]


They all have black dials, no variety. Women notice those details. :roll:


Semper Jeep said:


> And a solo shot of the Hawkinge that was on my wrist at the time and inspired me to take the shot of all of them:


Another black dial. Dude, you're clearly in a rut.  

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Nyeah Nyeah.


----------



## Sdengr

Chromejob said:


> We did but some joker said the Delta-9 gas had lethal side effects (what a Double-O Downer), so Ms Galore switched to her preferred potpourri. (Long sniff) Smells fabulous, like Penelope Pitstop joined the team. ,)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnificent.
> 
> What, you couldn't get the baby into the pic??  [thach does.]
> 
> They all have black dials, no variety. Women notice those details. :roll:
> 
> Another black dial. Dude, you're clearly in a rut.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Good old Ms Galore!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kikemon

Semper Jeep said:


> I got bored Saturday afternoon with watching Michigan State get blown out. I was stuck at home while the 6-month-old was taking a nap so I decided to take a family photo of my MKII watches.


I would love to find a type 2 Blackwater like that one. Love it with that bezel.


----------



## Chromejob

I need to travel.


----------



## harrym71

This one today for a run in the forest with the pooches.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbethanc

So many versions/models that I've never seen before. I now have at least six impossible watch searches that are going to haunt me. Great thread. That sounds sarcastic. It was not. It's part of what I love about this hobby. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

I love sleeping with my Kingston or Nassau. The bold dial patterns can be read all night with bleary, sleepy eyes.










The map is from a 1960 Pan Am Clipper Club Flight Log, full of lots of arcane information. The starred cities are those where the airline had travel offices.

[It didnt' even occur to me that this is that path that Hurricane Matthew is following. Hope all our SE friends are keeping safe this week.]


----------



## Aceldama

Had to cancel my conference. This bad boy still on the wrist. Hate to see him go...


----------



## erikclabaugh

Embracing Camtober with the Hawkinge!


----------



## Semper Jeep

cbethanc said:


> So many versions/models that I've never seen before. I now have at least six impossible watch searches that are going to haunt me. Great thread. That sounds sarcastic. It was not. It's part of what I love about this hobby.


All the different variants that MKII has offered over the years is one of the things that I enjoy most about the brand. So much variety for such a relatively small product-line!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Semper Jeep said:


> All the different variants that MKII has offered over the years is one of the things that I enjoy most about the brand. So much variety for such a relatively small product-line!


Hear hear! I've been fortunate enough to "rent" all my Grail models.....save for a Blackwater.


----------



## Chromejob

Aceldama said:


> Had to cancel my conference. This bad boy still on the wrist. Hate to see him go...


Go? That imho is one of the best products of Bill's homagination. Almost got one and now regret it -- just a little.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601

erikclabaugh said:


> Embracing Camtober with the Hawkinge!


Wow!

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## cbethanc

Semper Jeep said:


> All the different variants that MKII has offered over the years is one of the things that I enjoy most about the brand. So much variety for such a relatively small product-line!


I need to get better about the renting. I'll be quicker to pull the trigger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

Chromejob said:


> Go? That imho is one of the best products of Bill's homagination. Almost got one and now regret it -- just a little.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The Capstone and Blackwater have taken the 42mm spots in the herd.


----------



## cbethanc

Homagination. Love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

erikclabaugh said:


> Embracing Camtober with the Hawkinge!


That looks great, what brand NATO is that? Thanks.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jussi

Today.. This one!


----------



## erikclabaugh

OkiFrog said:


> That looks great, what brand NATO is that? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Thanks, it's from Sophie at cheapestnatostraps.com. They have a really nice variety in 18mm.


----------



## Ocwa

I just picked up a brand new Graywater. It took two years of waiting and was well worth it!


----------



## JFingers

My favorite watch in one of my favorite places.



















More to follow... Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## e dantes

This Key West also enjoys the National Parks.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

Cloudy Kingston


----------



## Chromejob

Today is Constellation day for me... Nearing the 69th anniversary of Pan Am's inaugural commercial round-the-world flight with Clipper America, a Lockheed L-049 Connie. A popular and hugely successful postwar airliner,she featured prominently in advertising:




























Love the lunar eclipse of my Mk II beauties....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Here is a quick shot of *Key West* #061 .....









....It is featured with a 'vintage-style' strap. ;-)

Have a Great Day....

|>|>


----------



## JamesJackson

Still Nassau 062, while I await my Key West.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m.and

Still this one. Every day now since I got it. But that will all change once my newest acquisition returns from the Mk II Service Center.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Chromejob said:


> Today is Constellation day for me... Nearing the 69th anniversary of Pan Am's inaugural commercial round-the-world flight with Clipper America, a Lockheed L-049 Connie. A popular and hugely successful postwar airliner,she featured prominently in advertising......Love the lunar eclipse of my Mk II beauties....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 _Me Too....!









_(And from this morning, *Key West* #061) _ ;-)

_:think: One of my earliest and most vivid memories of flying were as five-year old, flying in one of Paciffic Northern Airlines Constellations between our home in Alaska and Seattle. A direct flight left home at about 11:30 and arrived in Seattle (Not Sea-Tac back then) between 6:30 and 7:00 PM usually.

:think: (...One of the Local 'wisdoms' was that PNA also stood for Practically Never Arrives (on time)....) :-d

Flying was completely, completely different then. People dressed for travel, in nicer clothes. Smoking was allowed on the airplane. There were no security lines, and no searches. Folks treated each other with civility and respect, and were polite towards one and another.

In Alaska, I 'm sure things were carried on aircraft that you wouldn't see anywhere else. I remember seeing the belly pod lowered down and the baggage being placed in it before it was raised back up to the lower side of that beautiful, beautiful craft, with it's slightly drooped nose high above that spindly looking, long nose gear.... The three vertical stabilizers at the aft end of the graceful fuselage.... swooping upward ever-so-slightly at the tail. Climbing the ladder up to the door at the rear of the craft, and finding your way forward to those big plush seats.

The stewardesses in their elegant uniforms with scarves and hats. The PNA-branded china that the meals were served on (yes, two back then! ) and the PNA silverware - and real cloth napkins!

And as it darkened outside, a five-year-old's face pressed against the port, eyes wide at the sight of the blue exhaust flame bending up over the leading edge of the wing, along the nacelle from that big round engine....

 Have a Great Weekend.....


----------



## JFingers

Tuolumne Grove of Sequoias:



















McGurk Meadow:










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## Chromejob

JamesJackson said:


> Still Nassau 062, while I await my Key West.


Tallyho on your Nassau at 12 o'clock! Where're you off to? How about London?










Happy open 6 Sunday, all!

More of that ad....










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Here is a 'grainy' shot of some '_white dial magic' _.... ;-)









 Happy Sunday.....

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Product Testing Day ..... Resumed.... ;-)









:think: How about a 'modern' iteration of a 'President-Style' fully articulated bracelet....









:think: "Fully articulated" meaning each joint is hinged and free to move at every link, unlike an 'Oyster style'....









It is pretty comfortable.... :-!









:think: And I think it looks pretty good too...









....._(Now, back to Seahawks and Falcons football)_..... ;-)


----------



## JFingers

Tour of Warner Brothers studio thanks to a great college friend who works there.

The space suit and Soyuz capsule from Gravity:










Where the Animaniacs live:










Two of the Bat Mobiles:










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Plat0

JFingers said:


> Tour of Warner Brothers studio thanks to a great college friend who works there.
> 
> The space suit and Soyuz capsule from Gravity:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the Animaniacs live:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two of the Bat Mobiles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Looks like a great time Jake!

I'm glad you still sport your vantage!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: When I was younger, this type of 'weather-event' might result in excitement - maybe even celebration....









:think: Not Anymore. :-(

Stay Warm and Dry, Folks.

- and -

_*Enjoy Your Time!*_

|>|>


----------



## harrym71

This one on a Cordovan strap from Myron at Rover Haven.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Key West* on 'Jubilee' style....









 Have A Great Evening...

|>|>


----------



## Plat0

Let's go Dodgers!

At the game with my faithful Kingston on a straps4ACure NATO.


----------



## celi8071

Hawkinge today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Look what I picked up from the post office today! #59!



















Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## pplateau

I've got a Hawkinge, looking for a Blackwater or maybe a Paradive so hit me up if you have one you'd let go? thx


----------



## JFingers

pplateau said:


> I've got a Hawkinge, looking for a Blackwater or maybe a Paradive so hit me up if you have one you'd let go? thx


Theres a Blackwater for sale on the forum right now... Check Watchrecon.com, it's your best friend to reach looking for watches!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Selecting the 'travel watch' for some time away from home....

Considering Kingstons, Nassaus, Blackwaters, Paradives and the Key West, It came down to a choice between the gray-bezel Fulcrum and.....









The *Graywater* wins again....









:think: My favorite MKII and on it's favorite strap.... ;-)

 We'll be logging around 8000 air miles and more on land and sea as well...

:think: You all might see some updates from the 'trail' .... ;-)

--- Best Wishes to All ---

|>|>

p.s. Congrats Jake - That *Key West* looks real nice... Wear it Well! b-)


----------



## JFingers

Lume shot!










Blue skies, y'all! Safe travels OCM! 
-only Jake


----------



## Chromejob

JFingers said:


> Look what I picked up from the post office today! #59!
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake





JFingers said:


> Lume shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all! Safe travels OCM!
> -only Jake


Welcome to our newest KW Clipper Club member. Tracking GMT (UTC, Zulu time) like a good pilot[1] should. Enjoy it under blue skies and otherwise!

[1] Understand that if you're sporting a Pan Am style watch, an airline known for their pioneering transatlantic and trans-pacific over-water routes, you might be mistaken for an "aviator." Just "go on instruments" and flow with it. 

Pic placeholder










BTW, '59 was the first full year of the commercial "jet age."

// Tapatalk on Nexus 7 //


----------



## pplateau

Just missed it ; Damn! But thanks! See another kindly pm me?


----------



## Chromejob

pplateau said:


> Just missed it ; Damn! But thanks! See another kindly pm me?


Use WATCH RECON. Far more reliable.


----------



## Plat0

Caved in. Strapped the Key West onto my wrist today and played some soccer with my best friend.


----------



## powerband

Plat0 said:


> Caved in. Strapped the Key West onto my wrist today and played some soccer with my best friend.


Dude, that was a good decision. That watch looks awesome on your wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jfha1210

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
Still my only MK II GMT....









...though patiently awaiting arrival of a Key West to add to the family


----------



## Chromejob

This beauty...










OH! I forgot to mention ... that *October 23rd is the 80th anniversary of Pan American Airways inaugurating the North America to Asia "China Clipper" service* with a Martin M-130. Pics courtesy of the Pan Am Historical Foundation. Top to bottom: an M-130 in flight, the China Clipper arrives in Hong Kong opening the service (McCoy watercolor), Robert Taylor sketch of an M-130, passengers embark the China Clipper in Honolulu, 1937. After using a manmade harbor in Alameda, a newly constructed PAA terminal on Treasure Island was used for years. Think of this when you fly over the bay with your KW, Jake.


----------



## JFingers

Not digging this horween zulu on the Key West. Back to the CSW LE nato.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## ABM001

My pride and joy...


----------



## rmassony

ABM001 said:


> My pride and joy...


It's so good to see my old friend and to know that it's in good hands. Enjoy it, Arthur.


----------



## ABM001

rmassony said:


> It's so good to see my old friend and to know that it's in good hands. Enjoy it, Arthur.


Thank you, my friend. It is now the primary watch that I wear and I like it better than the KW!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

You may have seen this photo ..... apologies for that :-( But no apologies for the watch pictured


----------



## Chromejob

Celebrating the 58th anniversary of Pan Am's inaugural commercial jet flight from New York Idlewild to Paris Le Bourget,1958.










P.S. Another McCoy watercolor. 
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Plat0




----------



## cpotters

Chromejob said:


> This beauty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH! I forgot to mention ... that *October 23rd is the 80th anniversary of Pan American Airways inaugurating the North America to Asia "China Clipper" service* with a Martin M-130. Pics courtesy of the Pan Am Historical Foundation. Top to bottom: an M-130 in flight, the China Clipper arrives in Hong Kong opening the service (McCoy watercolor), Robert Taylor sketch of an M-130, passengers embark the China Clipper in Honolulu, 1937. After using a manmade harbor in Alameda, a newly constructed PAA terminal on Treasure Island was used for years. Think of this when you fly over the bay with your KW, Jake.


Great work on all of your Pan Am postings!!!


----------



## ABM001

My daily watch this week (and probably next week as well).


----------



## OkiFrog

Paradive on a Toxic NATO charcoal strap.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

*The best is yet to come....*

Happy open-9 Saturday,all!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Still / again my Hawkinge; the photo is only an hour or so old


----------



## ABM001




----------



## JFingers

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## powerband

ABM001 said:


>


I can never tire of looking at a gilt feature done so elegantly well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABM001

powerband said:


> I can never tire of looking at a gilt feature done so elegantly well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I agree; IMO it is the nicest looking of the MKII's to date.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

#39 reporting for duty!


----------



## Chromejob

TheDude said:


> #39 reporting for duty!


Welcome to the Graywater Club!



powerband said:


> I can never tire of looking at a gilt feature done so elegantly well.


You're gonna love this......

It's not often I can go mano a mano with OmegaCosmicMan on a giltgasm shot, but tonight I got lucky, kicking back in some Sunspel loopback sweats so refined it must be a sin. Key West On Maratac M-series gray strap. Glimmer by Mk II.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

Grail arrived.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

OkiFrog said:


> Grail arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!!!

Direct from MkII?


----------



## OkiFrog

TheDude said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Direct from MkII?


The stars aligned when I was making another purchase and it was available. I'd love to find out more about the history of this model, I know there's not many out there.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ABM001

*Back with old faithful once again*:


----------



## mephisto

capstone topping out


----------



## Aceldama

Blackwater is back.










With his big brother.


----------



## TheDude

Happy to be sporting this one.


----------



## powerband

Chromejob said:


> Welcome to the Graywater Club!
> 
> You're gonna love this......
> 
> It's not often I can go mano a mano with OmegaCosmicMan on a giltgasm shot, but tonight I got lucky, kicking back in some Sunspel loopback sweats so refined it must be a sin. Key West On Maratac M-series gray strap. Glimmer by Mk II.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This must be what the birth of the California Gold Rush had looked like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

TheDude said:


> Happy to be sporting this one.


I thought the previous shot of #39 was missing a cigar....


----------



## OkiFrog

The TR1000 on an Erika's Original strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude




----------



## OkiFrog

#20 reporting for duty. This watch is amazing.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Volunteering at the NCMA this weekend, an amazing art installation. Got a color thing going on...











__
http://instagr.am/p/BMME9mDgjHY/

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ABM001

*Out and about with the new addition to the strap family:
*


----------



## thejollywatcher

Trying leather for the first time on the GW.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plat0




----------



## Aceldama

Joining in the GW train. Has not been taken off since arriving 2 weeks ago. Just a great size, fit and usable dial.










Trying not to jump to any hasty purges at this point (I'm talking to you Blackwater)...


----------



## OkiFrog

Graywater on Veteran's Day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

On Phenome's Admiralty Grey Nato


----------



## Chromejob

^ Admiralty grey? Looks blue to me. Maybe I should have my eyes checked....


----------



## TheMeasure

Chromejob said:


> ^ Admiralty grey? Looks blue to me. Maybe I should have my eyes checked....


In certain lights it has a blue-grey hue to it. No filter on the above pic just caught it in a unique light, but I wouldn't' consider it an accurate representation of the true color.

Still may not hurt to have the eyes checked :-d


----------



## TheDude

TheMeasure said:


> In certain lights it has a blue-grey hue to it. No filter on the above pic just caught it in a unique light, but I wouldn't' consider it an accurate representation of the true color.
> 
> Still may not hurt to have the eyes checked :-d


It looks massively blue on my phone too... Nice though.


----------



## JFingers

Roman mosaic:










View from the trail around Mt Olympos:










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Howdy All...

:think: From the 21st of last month.....









And now back in AK.....









My constant companion...









:think: But...It is Good to be back Home. ;-)

|>|>


----------



## thejollywatcher

New look for the Paradive.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vandergl




----------



## JFingers

After snorkeling. First time I've taken my Key West off my wrist since I got it...










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## 66Cooper

TheMeasure said:


> On Phenome's Admiralty Grey Nato
> 
> View attachment 9897562


Wow! Love that strap. I see they make a dark blue as well. I'm soooo on it. Question is, brushed or polished???


----------



## Arthur

Kingston Underwater!!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

S a turday afternoon coffee and donut slack courtesy of Rise Donuts & Biscuits, Durham. The best. On a Jim "aliasMarlowe" Seal UK-made Bond strap. [SUB](Imgur for Android took 18 hrs to upload, wtf.) [/SUB]










MOD admiralty gray is usually gray with a greenish tan tint to it, like silt. Not bluish.... So far as I know.....



















// Tapatalk on Nexus 7 //


----------



## TheMeasure

Happy MKII Monday!!


----------



## Chromejob

TheMeasure said:


> Happy MKII Monday!!


Oooh, I like that NATO, nice keepers and fine but sturdy material. Source?

I'm not really wearing this today, but this pic is here to let you know that County Comm is having a sale on their Maratac S-series straps (Zulu two-ring style). Very substantial and tough, but eye-catching. Their free shipping threshold has dropped to $50 per order, too.



















P.S. I like their leather "LA Wallet," very slim and serviceable for an ID, two credit cards, couple of receipts. Also on sale for a bargain price of $8.50. Aaaaand ... two-piece zulu straps. Aaaand the canvas banker's bags are handy for documents and things in travel gear, glovebox, etc. And the gaffer bag (I use mine for tools during jobs). Oh, just PM me any questions, I've bought a bunch of things from Mike.


----------



## heebs

Chromejob said:


> Oooh, I like that NATO, nice keepers and fine but sturdy material. Source?
> 
> I'm not really wearing this today, but this pic is here to let you know that County Comm is having a sale on their Maratac S-series straps (Zulu two-ring style). Very substantial and tough, but eye-catching. Their free shipping threshold has dropped to $50 per order, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I like their leather "LA Wallet," very slim and serviceable for an ID, two credit cards, couple of receipts. Also on sale for a bargain price of $8.50. Aaaaand ... two-piece zulu straps. Aaaand the canvas banker's bags are handy for documents and things in travel gear, glovebox, etc. And the gaffer bag (I use mine for tools during jobs). Oh, just PM me any questions, I've bought a bunch of things from Mike.


Bah. If only CC wasn't such a PITA to order from Canada. I've tried a couple times over the years and it's painfully expensive.


----------



## Chromejob

Maybe one of your south o' the border pals can help you out. Christmas is coming,....


----------



## kamonjj

Where oh where can a red triangle 369 Nassau be found?!?!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

MKII TR1000 on an Erika's Original MN strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

kamonjj said:


> Where oh where can a red triangle 369 Nassau be found?!?!?


On my wrist? :think:


----------



## TheMeasure

66Cooper said:


> Wow! Love that strap. I see they make a dark blue as well. I'm soooo on it. Question is, brushed or polished???


It's a great strap..don't think you'll be disappointed. I've found myself choosing brushed lately if there is an option. But of course the enabler would say to get one of each!


----------



## TheMeasure

Chromejob said:


> Oooh, I like that NATO, nice keepers and fine but sturdy material. Source?


Thanks! It's from PhenomeNato Straps. No ties to the company, I've just been throughly impressed with the strap. The owner is here on WUS under WiZARD7. Been following his project turn reality since the beginning and he's done a great job making a very comparable strap to the Omega Natos. It also has a floating second keeper on the 12 side!









another angle of the hardware..I got the strap in focus, but not the KW :-s


----------



## kamonjj

Chromejob said:


> On my wrist? :think:


So, I have one in bound  ..... arrives friday but i'll be at work, so that means I'll pick it up on saturday.


----------



## kamonjj

Anyone have a spare HR MB4016W laying around or know where I can find one? They seem to be sold out everywhere.

Thanks!


----------



## OkiFrog

Tornek Rayville on a new Ofrei tropic strap. Very comfortable.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

kamonjj said:


> Anyone have a spare HR MB4016W laying around or know where I can find one? They seem to be sold out everywhere.
> 
> Thanks!


PM...sent!


----------



## OkiFrog

Tornek Rayville again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

Back in the club!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FireMonk3y

Key west today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calwatchguy

This just in! Finally pulled the trigger once the no dates were back in stock. Feels really small after wearing my Breitling all week, but I dig it. Definitely unique in the watch box in terms of style and size.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calwatchguy

OkiFrog said:


> Tornek Rayville on a new Ofrei tropic strap. Very comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a cool watch.


----------



## ABM001

*Dressed up or dressed down, it still looks awesome!*


----------



## OkiFrog

Happy Thanksgiving with the MKII Graywater.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601

kamonjj said:


> Back in the club!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Happy Thanksgiving, hurray for fall colors (mostly).










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

^ can't wait to be part of that club!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

Sporting the Kingston today on CSW NATO.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Another DLC. On dark olive green leather.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmcore.unix

My 1st MKII, fresh of the truck (USPS)


----------



## e dantes

My Key West on a CSW SB Stealth Bond NATO.














These SB straps are so soft and flexible. Plus I like supporting a fellow WUS member.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

vmcore.unix said:


> My 1st MKII, fresh of the truck (USPS)


Welcome!!!


----------



## longstride

On custom vintage leather for a change.


----------



## Arthur

Stingray Today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

Hi gents,

I have been lurking a bit but haven't been posting since letting the last of my MkII watches go earlier in the year. I've been very lucky to get this LRRP UTC 48 on loan from a fellow forum member (along with a mind blowing assortment of other watches, ranging from vintage diver and classic gents' to modern LE micro/boutique divers).

Anyway, here's a rarely seen UTC 48. It differs from the normal LRRP in that it's got a bidirectional 48 click bezel, making it a more versatile UTC travel piece.


----------



## 66Cooper

Another holiday favorite.


----------



## kamonjj

Feeding my dogs....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

^Looks fine on that bracelet, Kamonjj!


----------



## sennaster

kamonjj said:


> Feeding my dogs....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good.


----------



## kamonjj

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Looks fine on that bracelet, Kamonjj!


haha thanks again!!


----------



## kamonjj

sennaster said:


> Looking good.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Likewise!


----------



## harrym71

This one today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

Nos vintage tropic strap anyone?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam

Just picked up the Hawkinge from the post office. Initial impressions: great! The leather strap needs a bit of breaking in.


----------



## Chromejob

Happy open-9 Tuesday,all.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

^ just joined the club tonight! Wow!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

Tooooooooooo coooooooool










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABM001

kamonjj said:


> Tooooooooooo coooooooool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on a nice pick up! Looks amazing!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

The Graywater on an Ofrei tropic strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'


----------



## TheDude

Just arrived today.


----------



## Arthur

TheDude said:


> Just arrived today.


Big congrats, Sir!! Been a long time coming for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arthur

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

That looks great.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ABM001

*The longer I own it, the more often I wear it, the more I like it:*


----------



## TheMeasure

Happy open 6 day everyone!


----------



## cybercat

'
Not sure if I should call this very late lunchtime...









..or early dinner time? :-s


----------



## Aceldama

Getting ready for one week, 3 time zones. Can't think of a better companion.


----------



## HarambeeStar

Loving the Hawkinge as a daily watch. On a grey Toxic Nato.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
Been wearing this one all month so far....


----------



## 66Cooper

Enjoying a few great things at lunch time today.


----------



## cybercat

'
C3 Kingston today...


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Been wearing several MkIIs recently but this one now...


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Hey All,

This one today and constantly for the last one and a half months... ;-)









:think: (_Extremes: From a high of ninety-three degrees F. in MX to a low of eleven degrees about a week ago....thirty-six degrees today.)_

:think: My Favorite, and the perfect travel and utility watch for me.

--- Have a Great Week ---

|>|>


----------



## mtheard

taken at the office!


----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## Sdengr

mtheard said:


> taken at the office!
> View attachment 10172458


Nice. MV-22 or some other variant?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdengr

Fullers1845 said:


>


That strap is amazing. Might I ask where you got it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

Sdengr said:


> That strap is amazing. Might I ask where you got it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Isn't it great? Strap is from Tonez Vintage Watch Shop

Here's another pic before my Kingston turned to the dark side... (All 3 straps in this pic are Tonez.)


----------



## cybercat

'
Kingston again tonight...


----------



## Aceldama

Brrrr


----------



## OkiFrog

Hawkinge on a Maratac.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

My best (only) Bond impression...










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## supersmitty

JFingers said:


>


That's awesome!!!


----------



## ABM001

*Season's greetings:*


----------



## STEELINOX

JFingers said:


> My best (only) Bond impression...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Cut those "keepers" off and your golden !

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

JFingers said:


> My best (only) Bond impression...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Good to see a real bow tie!

Sharp!


----------



## OkiFrog

The TR1000 and a new Cincy Strap Works NATO.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ABM001

*Cold and rainy in SoCal so another perfect day for the Kingston:*


----------



## Yellowdrive

Less than 24 hours old...


----------



## JFingers

Yellowdrive said:


> Less than 24 hours old...
> 
> View attachment 10257474


Flippin gorgeous! Wear it in good health and blue skies! 
-only Jake


----------



## gwold

Starting to play with macro, tonight.


----------



## e dantes

Yellowdrive said:


> Less than 24 hours old...


Beautiful newborn!


----------



## cajun1970




----------



## autofiend




----------



## JFingers

Working










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## cybercat

'
PhenomeNato arrived from Hungary just in time to wear for Christmas...

















Thanks Ákos :-! ...& a very Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## mlb212

Merry Christmas


----------



## Aceldama

Kingston Christmas


----------



## climateguy

Nassau on engineering.


----------



## TheMeasure

Happy Holidays to all my fellow MKII-eurs!


----------



## sennaster

seconded


----------



## 66Cooper

Was wearing this yesterday as well to help celebrate


----------



## kamonjj

The key wests are very festive! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude




----------



## TheDude

This thing is so hard to photograph but I think I finally got one.


----------



## powerband

The Key West looks amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentameter

My white KW


----------



## JFingers

New shoes... Suigeneric waxed canvas.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## calwatchguy

JFingers said:


> New shoes... Suigeneric waxed canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


I like that strap. Nice work.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

I love the colors that were picked for the Pepsi bezel. Some lights bring out a darker blue and almost a maroon in the red...and then some even turn it into a Coke bezel.


----------



## cajun1970




----------



## m.and

Just got this back from Mk II Service Center. One of its previous owners swapped out the original sweep seconds hand with a cheap aftermarket part. Now it's back to stock and looks perfect.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Love the lume:










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Fullers1845

My cerakoted Kingston has been Destro'd. I'm very pleased with the results. Now I can see what all the fuss is about Big Crowns digging into the back of my right hand. b-)










And BTW, our MkII watches also look as [email protected]$$ on the *inside* as they do on the outside. But you knew that already.


----------



## JFingers

Fullers1845 said:


> My cerakoted Kingston has been Destro'd. I'm very pleased with the results. Now I can see what all the fuss is about Big Crowns digging into the back of my right hand. b-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And BTW, our MkII watches also look as [email protected]$$ on the *inside* as they do on the outside. But you knew that already.


That's freaking bad ass!


----------



## 66Cooper

Wow!!! That's some watch! I've often thought about a destro. Cool to see it doe


----------



## Plat0

Fullers1845 said:


> My cerakoted Kingston has been Destro'd. I'm very pleased with the results. Now I can see what all the fuss is about Big Crowns digging into the back of my right hand. b-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And BTW, our MkII watches also look as [email protected]$$ on the *inside* as they do on the outside. But you knew that already.


Is this the first pic outside of MKII that we have seen some MKII guts? It is glorious!


----------



## Fullers1845

Isn't it? Next up: #MoreDestro


----------



## ABM001

*New option for 2017:*


----------



## 66Cooper

That's a good look! More pix. RubberB


----------



## cybercat

'
RubberB in Penang...









...& RubberB in Hong Kong









Old pics from 2014, but wearing the same watch now :-!


----------



## OkiFrog

Tornek Rayville on a Phoenix Admiralty Gray NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowdrive

Red Wings, Filson, MKII... ready for the weather.


----------



## TheDude

ABM001 said:


> *New option for 2017:*


Those fit?

I have a preproduction sample of a different brand that didn't fit my Vantage or either of my lug hole Rolexes...


----------



## ABM001

Kinda!

The one I got is a generic rubber b variant and not the real thing. It fits well between the lugs but the top part swings out leaving a noticeable gap on my smaller (6.75") wrist. A larger wrist takes care of the problem, so I end up wearing the watch on my right wrist. Am now looking for one that will fit my left wrist better.

If you look closely you will see the gap where the strap joins the case at the 6pm/30min lugs of post #5223 above. Mine has the same problem as you see in that picture.



TheDude said:


> Those fit?
> 
> I have a preproduction sample of a different brand that didn't fit my Vantage or either of my lug hole Rolexes...


----------



## TheDude

ABM001 said:


> Kinda!
> 
> The one I got is a generic rubber b variant and not the real thing. It fits well between the lugs but the top part swings out leaving a noticeable gap on my smaller (6.75") wrist. A larger wrist takes care of the problem, so I end up wearing the watch on my right wrist. Am now looking for one that will fit my left wrist better.
> 
> If you look closely you will see the gap where the strap joins the case at the 6pm/30min lugs of post #5223 above. Mine has the same problem as you see in that picture.


The one I was given was clearly set up/molded for the hole positions on watches without lug holes. I can only conclude that they must be positioned just far enough away on these newer cases as to be incompatible.

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## ABM001

TheDude said:


> The one I was given was clearly set up/molded for the hole positions on watches without lug holes. I can only conclude that they must be positioned just far enough away on these newer cases as to be incompatible.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


Mine is also set up that way but it does not appear to be the cause of my gap problem. On mine the taper between the top and bottom of the curved portion of the strap is slightly more angled and less vertical. This means that the pressure exerted by the bottom part of the strap against the case is not sufficient, causing the gap to appear on top when the strap is tightened at the wrist. If the bottom of the strap at the curve were about 0.5-1mm longer like it could be with a more vertical taper, there would not be a gap problem. Hope this makes sense.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ABM001

Another new addition: fine weave olive NATO:


----------



## autofiend




----------



## airoairo

Sorry for the sideways perspective (it's properly aligned on my desktop). My attempt to capture my delight with my newly acquired Key West and my son's intent to continue to destroy his much loved Thomas the Train.


----------



## airoairo

Whoa, that was way too big - sorry about that one!


----------



## Chromejob

Happy 1/7/17 from the snowbound Carolinas.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## 66Cooper

Lovely!!


----------



## tempusfugit861

Nassau.


----------



## Chromejob

tempusfugit861 said:


> Nassau.


Welcome to the forum. This is a picture thread. Wink, wink.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## Fullers1845

thach said:


>


That's a desktop wallpaper pic right there. Ace!


----------



## ttatum




----------



## ABM001

*Back on a classic and one of my favorites:*


----------



## TheDude

I think I've got the phone settings and processing figured out for this watch now...


----------



## Chromejob

ABM001 said:


> *Back on a classic and one of my favorites:*


Got a classic stripey-wipey thing going on there. |> :-!



TheDude said:


> I think I've got the phone settings and processing figured out for this watch now...


Words only seen on a WIS site.


----------



## Chasen KM

ABM001 said:


> *New option for 2017:*


Wow, that's a decent homage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude




----------



## BSHt013




----------



## Yellowdrive

thach said:


>


That's what they're made for...


----------



## Fullers1845

Cerakote Destro Kingston on CSW Seatbelt Black-on-Black Bond. Boom!


----------



## Aceldama

Blackwater today. But I think the Graywater has won out...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apexer

Fullers1845 said:


> Cerakote Destro Kingston on CSW Seatbelt Black-on-Black Bond. Boom!


If you don't mind me asking, who did the destro work for you? Thanks.


----------



## TheDude




----------



## Fullers1845

Apexer said:


> If you don't mind me asking, who did the destro work for you? Thanks.


My friend John (WUS User Jelliottz). He is self-taught and does fine work. He modded the one on the right for me too (dial/hands/crystal/destro).


----------



## 66Cooper

Giving this ol girl a go today.


----------



## OkiFrog

Hawkinge on a Crown & Buckle Phalanx.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

The king on a tropic


----------



## TheDude




----------



## Yellowdrive

Didn't want to get my leather strap sweaty (and didn't feel like changing the strap twice in one day), so I went "Agnelli-style".


----------



## erikclabaugh

Just picked up this Graywater. Couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## OkiFrog

erikclabaugh said:


> Just picked up this Graywater. Couldn't be happier with it.


Congratulations, looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

erikclabaugh said:


> Just picked up this Graywater. Couldn't be happier with it.


Congrats!


----------



## TheDude

Was there earlier today. Back home now.


----------



## TheMeasure

Pulled this one out yesterday..I had forgotten how comfortable the Vantage's bracelet is.


----------



## simone.tablo

Key West R&B WW.


----------



## calwatchguy

Congrats on the blackwater. A killer watch. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71

My one and only.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

Really loving this Seatbelt NATO from Cincy Strap Works. #KingstonAllBlack


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## ABM001

*New addition: Horween leather - super comfortable and very durable:*


----------



## thejollywatcher

Woke this one up from hibernation this morning.

Cooler temps brings out the suede in me.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

Tornek Rayville on a premium Cincy Strap Works.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

These two can swap bracelets, which is cool, but they really belong to the originals.


----------



## Chromejob

ABM001 said:


> *New addition: Horween leather - super comfortable and very durable:*


Gorgeous tweed jacket and woven shirt combo. I sometimes wonder if we should have a "Mk II and attire" thread. 


thejollywatcher said:


> Cooler temps brings out the suede in me.


You guys and your cool backgrounds ... what is that?


----------



## thejollywatcher

Chromejob said:


> Gorgeous tweed jacket and woven shirt combo. I sometimes wonder if we should have a "Mk II and attire" thread.
> 
> You guys and your cool backgrounds ... what is that?


Just a page from my big infographic book. Makes for interesting backgrounds!


----------



## spartan6

Kayaking the Great Dismal Swamp wearing my Blackwater....ironic?


----------



## Ocwa

Graywater at June Mountain


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## ABM001

*Slightly different look for today:

On a Rolex 62510 Jubilee with 550 end links:*


----------



## ABM001

Chromejob said:


> Gorgeous tweed jacket and woven shirt combo. I sometimes wonder if we should have a "Mk II and attire" thread.


Thank you for your compliment. Had to dress up that day and everything seamed to work well together.


----------



## BSHt013

This CincyStrapWorks "Stealth Bond" (SB) Premium Milspec Strap is ah•maze•zeeng!

Seriously the most comfortable fabric strap I've ever tried on and feels like great quality to match. Soft but not flimsy. The colors on this "Stealth Bond" are subtle and badass.

Zach did a fantastic job on the Key West straps, and I think he hit this one out of the park as well.


----------



## OkiFrog

thach said:


> This CincyStrapWorks "Stealth Bond" (SB) Premium Milspec Strap is ah•maze•zeeng!
> 
> Seriously the most comfortable fabric strap I've ever tried on and feels like great quality to match. Soft but not flimsy. The colors on this "Stealth Bond" are subtle and badass.
> 
> Zach did a fantastic job on the Key West straps, and I think he hit this one out of the park as well.


I have the same strap and couldn't agree more.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

The more of that strap I see, the more brilliant I think it is a way to continue the used-to-be-non-canon "Bond strap." Gotta get me one, does he offer it in RAF style?

Speaking of straps, an ex gf gave me a A.G. Spalding & Bros. quartz watch for Xmas a few years back. Not a great watch, but the black leather Italian-made leather strap has a nice vintage taper. Taking a tip from the Pan Am airman in this 1963 ad, I have my Key West on it.

Love how big the "3" is on the 31st of the month (date wheel).

















The significance? A.G. Spalding was my great-great-uncle.


----------



## TheMeasure

Chromejob said:


> The more of that strap I see, the more brilliant I think it is a way to continue the used-to-be-non-canon "Bond strap." Gotta get me one, does he offer it in RAF style?


He has RAF style straps but not in the "Seat Belt" material. Maybe..hopefully soon?? 



Chromejob said:


> Love how big the "3" is on the 31st of the month (date wheel).


Was doing the same thing..admiring the roulette date wheel and loving that multiple size fonts were used to properly fill the date window. It even has a subtle texture that I tried to capture with a quick cell pic.


----------



## vandergl

Key West on Amtrak!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc

thach said:


> This CincyStrapWorks "Stealth Bond" (SB) Premium Milspec Strap is ah•maze•zeeng!
> 
> Seriously the most comfortable fabric strap I've ever tried on and feels like great quality to match. Soft but not flimsy. The colors on this "Stealth Bond" are subtle and badass.
> 
> Zach did a fantastic job on the Key West straps, and I think he hit this one out of the park as well.


Just snatched a boat load of his SB straps and lookin forward to em. Right on


----------



## OkiFrog

Time to relax with the Hawkinge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

The Tornek Rayville on a Cincy Strap Works NATO.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

Trying out the new Erika's Originals Black Ops MN strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## harrym71

Why yes, sometimes I do match my watch straps to my footwear.
Sorry, I can't help it.


----------



## calwatchguy

OkiFrog said:


> Trying out the new Erika's Originals Black Ops MN strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watch and strap combo. The new black ones are really cool with the different thread colors.


----------



## Yellowdrive

I've put the bracelets away for the moment. I didn't think I'd like the Key West on a plain black piece, but I think it works very well.


----------



## Chromejob

Yellowdrive said:


> I've put the bracelets away for the moment. I didn't think I'd like the Key West on a plain black piece, but I think it works very well.


It looks great on black, but maybe I'm biased. Mine looks nice on the black Italian leather, over a Baracuta Italian wool/cotton scarf I gifted myself for the new job I start Monday.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowdrive

Chromejob said:


> It looks great on black, but maybe I'm biased. Mine looks nice on the black Italian leather, over a Baracuta scarf I gifted myself for the new job I start Monday.
> 
> Ah... Baracuta! I've been lusting after a jacket for a while now. I'll come up with an excuse soon...


----------



## Chromejob

Yellowdrive said:


> Ah... Baracuta! I've been lusting after a jacket for a while now. I'll come up with an excuse soon...


Well, your excuse is NOW, buddy. They have a sale on, some jackets half off. I found it really hard to resist the men's trench coat. Only Burberry (and perhaps Grenfell) make one better.  Fast, free shipping. Only caveat, I usually have to reinforce or resew on buttons.

I've got three or four ... the garment dyed summer G9, a winter 3L G9, a stretch nylon "active" version, and the old fashioned raincoat with three buttons and raglan shoulders. Oh, and a tie and now a scarf.

If you're looking for a G9 "Harrington" Baracuta or Grenfell are the way to go IMHO. Orvis makes a sort-of equivalent for much less.

Just remember to order one size up from US sizes for a roomy fit.










Steve McQueen fetish is purely optional, but helpful in picking colors/styles. :think:


----------



## Yellowdrive

Chromejob said:


> Well, your excuse is NOW, buddy. They have a sale on, some jackets half off. I found it really hard to resist the men's trench coat. Only Burberry (and perhaps Grenfell) make one better.  Fast, free shipping. Only caveat, I usually have to reinforce or resew on buttons.
> 
> I've got three or four ... the garment dyed summer G9, a winter 3L G9, a stretch nylon "active" version, and the old fashioned raincoat with three buttons and raglan shoulders. Oh, and a tie and now a scarf.
> 
> If you're looking for a G9 "Harrington" Baracuta or Grenfell are the way to go IMHO. Orvis makes a sort-of equivalent for much less.
> 
> Just remember to order one size up from US sizes for a roomy fit.
> 
> Steve McQueen fetish is purely optional, but helpful in picking colors/styles. :think:


Now you've done it... Picking out a jacket now.


----------



## Aceldama

Basketball practice...


----------



## autofiend

Hawkinge back in rotation on a Eulit perlon


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## Aceldama

Man down Sunday. Waiting for the doctor's call...


----------



## MHe225

Coordinated swap:


----------



## Chromejob

Happy red twelve blue Sunday, all.






Aceldama said:


> Man down Sunday. Waiting for the doctor's call...


Hope you're okay! I injured my legs training wrong in December, then hurt my shoulder slipping on ice in January.  D'oh!



MHe225 said:


> Coordinated swap:


His 'n hers?

\\ Sent from my mobile device //


----------



## Aceldama

Chromejob said:


> Hope you're okay! I injured my legs training wrong in December, then hurt my shoulder slipping on ice in January.  D'oh!


MCL sprain. I'm thankful for that actually. Could have been worse. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Chromejob

Yellowdrive said:


> Ah... Baracuta! I've been lusting after a jacket for a while now. I'll come up with an excuse soon...





Yellowdrive said:


> Now you've done it... Picking out a jacket now.


... Aaaaaand....?


----------



## TheMeasure

Aceldama said:


> MCL sprain. I'm thankful for that actually. Could have been worse.


Sorry to hear Jose. Wish you a speedy and healthy recovery.

On a good note, glad the injury hasn't hindered your ability to take nice wrist shots of your LRRP


----------



## Chromejob

Yeah, if you ever injure your shoulder and can't handle the weight of the LRRP, I'll keep it wound for you!


----------



## MHe225

Chromejob said:


> MHe225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coordinated swap:
> 
> 
> 
> His 'n hers?
Click to expand...

Yup.

If I feel up to it, I may also post pics of the other couples:

- Guild Kingston & Big Crown Nassau
- Key West B & W (white is in the house already, black - build in progress)
- Project 300 (2x)


----------



## harrym71

From the other day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Haven't had this gem on for ages! KW been taking most of my wrist time. Nice to have her out...as well as my "fun car"


----------



## BSHt013

Really dig the characteristics of a well-worn watch. I mean pristine examples are nice, but pictures of watches like your Kingston always makes me smile a little.

Like this one recently posted on the MKII IG account.












66Cooper said:


> Haven't had this gem on for ages! KW been taking most of my wrist time. Nice to have her out...as well as my "fun car"


----------



## 66Cooper

Thanks! As I have said before, I think I own the most worn (nicer way to say beat up) Kingston out there. Not on purpose, just from life. I like my watches like I like my cars, showing some history.


----------



## Chromejob

(Waves) "Hey, there's Pinkie!" (Possibly the only pink triangle Kingston on the planet) ....

Happy open-six 2/16/17:


----------



## 66Cooper

My faithful wrenching companion. Tackling yet another, eventual late night, session.


----------



## Yellowdrive

Chromejob said:


> ... Aaaaaand....?


Ahhh! I was this close... and I decided to spend the money on my other vice; electric guitar gear. An amazing little box called the "Aqua Puss" (notice it is a "MKII" version). I feel like we need another thread that covers other hobbies, fashions, etc... for the MKII faithful; those who wait for nice things.


----------



## Fullers1845

#151


----------



## Aceldama

Yellowdrive said:


> Ahhh! I was this close... and I decided to spend the money on my other vice; electric guitar gear. An amazing little box called the "Aqua Puss" (notice it is a "MKII" version). I feel like we need another thread that covers other hobbies, fashions, etc... for the MKII faithful; those who wait for nice things.
> 
> View attachment 10912217


Nice! I had an original Red Llama in a silver box. Still kicking myself for selling that one...


----------



## JFingers

Old Faithful today. Occasionally I think, "Jake, you don't need a 5 watch rotation, why don't you move this one on...?" Thankfully, I put it on and quickly return to my senses!










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## BSHt013

Beautiful day of drizzle in So. Cal.


----------



## 66Cooper

Took the king skiing and came across a cool little bridge in nowheresvillle pa.


----------



## 66Cooper

Yellowdrive said:


> Ahhh! I was this close... and I decided to spend the money on my other vice; electric guitar gear. An amazing little box called the "Aqua Puss" (notice it is a "MKII" version). I feel like we need another thread that covers other hobbies, fashions, etc... for the MKII faithful; those who wait for nice things.
> 
> View attachment 10912217


And I agree. Start a thread for MKII owner passions besides MKII watches.


----------



## TheDude




----------



## e dantes

Wearing my Key West just before having Key Lime pie at Kermit's.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

Had this on nato for the last few days, but tonight it's back on its best match.


----------



## e dantes

Another rough day in Key West. Going back to the real world next will be difficult.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Me and my buddy Johnny. His first MkII. Really saying something because everything else he owns is solid gold Rolex or AP...


----------



## 66Cooper

It's 71 in New Jersey so no reason to spend indoors. Fire pit tonight. Flames licking at the gilt.


----------



## Fullers1845

Been wearing mine all week long...


----------



## JFingers

Cross-country training:



















Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## goyoneuff

I have seen so many awesome pictures in all these twenty something WIS years... But these, seriously, these are the best !!! Thank you very much !!!

 to you !!! 


JFingers said:


> Cross-country training:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


----------



## Chromejob

TheDude said:


>


Sitting here telling myself, "Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar ... sometimes a cigar is just a cigar...."


JFingers said:


> Cross-country training:
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


If'n you're doing a RON at RDU, there's a Rise Donut with your name on it here.... 

\\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


----------



## spartan6

MK II MMT on MN black ops


----------



## harrym71

This one on Horween shell cordovan.


----------



## Plat0

JFingers said:


> Cross-country training:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


These are the most epic pictures ever taken. I can't imagine how honored Bill must be that you wear MKIIs while you soar across that wild blue.

Stay safe Jake. The skies are yours!


----------



## Sdengr

JFingers said:


> Cross-country training:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Wow, awesome pics. I definitely recognize the T-38 cockpit too!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

The other day...


----------



## Elf1962

Now these would make some great marketing photos.....hint hint!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

Back at work after banging up the knee.


----------



## 66Cooper

Aceldama said:


> Back at work after banging up the knee.


Loving the quad-stack you caught there. Well done and welcome back to work.


----------



## Aceldama

66Cooper said:


> Loving the quad-stack you caught there. Well done and welcome back to work.


My OCD will not let that premature sweep hand go...o|


----------



## jussi

Another day with the Hawkinge, small but oh so sweet...


----------



## JFingers

jussi said:


> Another day with the Hawkinge, small but oh so sweet...
> 
> View attachment 11096642
> 
> 
> View attachment 11096650


Gonna need to see your bmw motorcycle, though...


----------



## jussi

JFingers said:


> Gonna need to see your bmw motorcycle, though...


Well.... it's a black one...









The wifeys is White...









And of course... the red ones belongs to My Granddaughter


----------



## Chromejob

Shame on me. I haven't been giving my KW as much wrist time as it deserves. Did put it on this weekend (older pic)...


----------



## harrym71

On one of my favourite straps.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

Some blueberry gilt









(Photoshopped blueberry bezel)









(Orig photo)


----------



## JFingers

TheMeasure said:


> Some blueberry gilt


What sweetness is this?!?!?!


----------



## TheMeasure

JFingers said:


> What sweetness is this?!?!?!


I was having fun editing my Pepsi bezel on the computer. My KW remains un-modded. I updated my original post.

But oh the possibilities... ;-)


----------



## TheDude

TheMeasure said:


> Some blueberry gilt


I wish Bill had listened when I suggested this a few years ago...


----------



## TheMeasure

TheDude said:


> I wish Bill had listened when I suggested this a few years ago...


It would have made my bezel choice even more difficult. But none the less a cool option to have chosen.

I wish I had a handful of different insets and that they were as easy to swap out as NATOS.


----------



## 66Cooper

TheMeasure said:


> It would have made my bezel choice even more difficult. But none the less a cool option to have chosen.
> 
> I wish I had a handful of different insets and that they were as easy to swap out as NATOS.


I was thinking the EXACT same thing!


----------



## JFingers

jussi said:


> Well.... it's a black one...
> 
> The wifeys is White...
> 
> And of course... the red ones belongs to My Granddaughter


Well, the black ones ARE faster... My '07 R12GS and my 1975 R75/6 that my dad bought new. He sold it to me for a dollar and cup of ice cream.









Blue skies! And keep the shiny side up and rubber side down!
-only jake


----------



## spikynbaby

Chillies sauce? Soy sauce? Pepper? MKII?😆😉😂🤣😅😄😀😃

Am i the only one having MKII watch in Malaysia? 🤔🤔🤔

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Product Testing Day -- Again... :-d









It's *Blackwater* No. 102 -- It has managed to knock my favorite MKII, the _*Graywater *_off my wrist (for today, at least).

The _*Graywater*_ has been (for the most part, by far) my daily wear since late October of last year... So it has accumulated some wear and a *Lot* of air miles. ;-)

But _*Blackwater*_ appeals also, with its smaller size, lower profile and lighter weight. Something to be said for that.... :think:









Then there is that C1 lume on the dial and bezel pip.... :-!

:think: _And now, back to 'Your Regularly-Scheduled Programming' ..... ;-)_

--- Have a Great Day, All ---

|>|>


----------



## Aceldama

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Product Testing Day -- Again... :-d
> 
> View attachment 11179482
> 
> 
> It's *Blackwater* No. 102 -- It has managed to knock my favorite MKII, the _*Graywater *_off my wrist (for today, at least).
> 
> The _*Graywater*_ has been (for the most part, by far) my daily wear since late October of last year... So it has accumulated some wear and a *Lot* of air miles. ;-)
> 
> But _*Blackwater*_ appeals also, with its smaller size, lower profile and lighter weight. Something to be said for that.... :think:
> 
> View attachment 11179538
> 
> 
> Then there is that C1 lume on the dial and bezel pip.... :-!
> 
> :think: _And now, back to 'Your Regularly-Scheduled Programming' ..... ;-)_
> 
> --- Have a Great Day, All ---
> 
> |>|>


Sniff.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Aceldama said:


> Sniff.


  Thanks, Jose. 

:think: _(I'll take good care of it for You....)_ ;-)


----------



## TheDude




----------



## JFingers

MKII Vantage flying around. Had to make sure Yosemite and Lake Tahoe were still there...

El Capitan:



















Half Dome:



















Lake Tahoe:










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## spartan6

Classic, 3 things the decades have proven never go out of style!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

This one has been worn almost every day, and for most of the day, when worn; since the third week of last October.....

























--- Best ---

|>|>


----------



## heebs

Hello Gents, 
I haven't been around much lately - no more MkII in my rotation these days. I'm still enjoying a couple of the nice mod pieces I have left and I've been super lucky to have borrowed a couple MkII stunners from a fellow member. In trade, I've left him with a few of my favourites too.

Hamilton Khaki Mech with MkII facelift and Omega second hand. 









LRRP URC 48. Wow. Gorgeous. 









Matte Kingston. What else can I say? This is a stunner. I miss my old Nassau. A lot.


----------



## Sdengr

JFingers said:


> MKII Vantage flying around. Had to make sure Yosemite and Lake Tahoe were still there...
> 
> El Capitan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half Dome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lake Tahoe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Did you have to fill out 10 pages of paperwork to verify and log that they still existed? Was this clearly stated in the debrief? If not they still don't exist for sure, better send another flight up there to check!


----------



## Chromejob

Glad to see the photo reconnaissance went well. My daughter (14) is at the mall, AGAIN,[1] so it's a slacker open-9 Sunday in Sunspel sweats (awesome sale last week) here listening to Dusty Springfield whisper "The Look of Love" while my Key West enjoys riding its Hirsch gator strap, another look of love.










[1] Never thought I'd make it to this. Wow.

\\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


----------



## 66Cooper

This combo today.


----------



## 66Cooper

Kingston again but on a curved tropic. I mean. How could I NOT wear it with a pink shirt...matching so nicely with its pink triangle


----------



## kjenckes

Do mods count?


----------



## sevens

My first Kingston is IN TRANSIT. 
I am so excited join this THREAD. 
Mine has BGW9 lume. 
Anyone who has both BGW9 and C3 lume can raise opinion if which one is better in flesh ?


----------



## sennaster

sevens said:


> My first Kingston is IN TRANSIT.
> I am so excited join this THREAD.
> Mine has BGW9 lume.
> Anyone who has both BGW9 and C3 lume can raise opinion if which one is better in flesh ?


Here's my BGW9 Nassau beside Jay's C3 Kingston to give you a direct comparison:


----------



## JFingers

sevens said:


> My first Kingston is IN TRANSIT.
> I am so excited join this THREAD.
> Mine has BGW9 lume.
> Anyone who has both BGW9 and C3 lume can raise opinion if which one is better in flesh ?


The Kingston on a hand is better than two in the wild... Old Norwegian proverb 

And congratulations and wear it in good health and blue skies!


----------



## TheMeasure

Yesterday's pic, but the KW will be on the wrist the rest of the week.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

The Poet* Said: *"Dawn is a Feeling, a Beautiful Feeling...." *









Once Again, on the 22nd of March....









....At Dawn, here is Graywater No. 22 -- :-!









:think: But at 22 degrees F....









:think: ....it doesn't feel 'beautiful'...

..just _f'n *Cold*_. :--(

 _I hope it's Better where You are.._.. ;-)

|>|>

_(*Mike Pinder of the Moody Blues: Days of Future Passed)_


----------



## Chromejob

Yummy nom nom Wednesday at Rise Biscuits and Donuts.

All the yellow!










SEARED RARE
YELLOWFIN TUNA
with Quick Pickled Watermelon Radishes and Cucumber Wasabi Mayo

Yes, it was good.










http://risebiscuitsdonuts.com/durham-southpoint-menu/

Sent from my Nexus 5 while stuffing my pie hole


----------



## m.and

Finally snagged a Hawkinge. I was initially skeptical about the case proportions, but it wears quite well.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Graywater* in.....









:think: _'Color Contemplation'_...or....









..._'Afternoon Meditation'..._ (?)(?) :-s

:think: _(Ahhhh....The Simple Pleasures....) _;-)

Good Evening, All....

|>|>


----------



## 66Cooper

This classy combo is keeping me on track as a strip down a motorcycle engine tonight


----------



## El Chihuahua

Kingston on leather Zulu.


----------



## m.and




----------



## thejollywatcher

Wearing a new tropic rubber strap from fellow forum member Docvail. Switched the buckle. Very comfy!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

There's no gilt like Kingston gilt. b-)


----------



## Aceldama

Taking the girls to a concert. Capstone LRRP in attendance.


----------



## thejollywatcher

On a new custom strap from Choice Cuts.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m.and

On this rainy afternoon.


----------



## 66Cooper

Kingston on Tudor black "NATO"


----------



## the pearl

just got an MKII Graywater .. its never been worn ever never ... its gorgeous .. but alas as quick as it came into my hands i am going to have to part with it to raise some cash - but ill be back for another paradive in the future i just love these things - waiting for the 300 to come out too !!


----------



## Chromejob

Pics matter…


----------



## 66Cooper

From last night


----------



## the pearl

Chromejob said:


> Pics matter&#8230;


----------



## the pearl

.


----------



## TheMeasure

It's an open 9 day..


----------



## 66Cooper

Nothing like an undersized Phoenix bond RAF


----------



## 15minprior

TheMeasure said:


> It's an open 9 day..


Stunning watch.


----------



## Fullers1845

66Cooper said:


> Nothing like an undersized Phoenix bond RAF


I'd be too afraid of dropping the watch head off to wear that.


----------



## 66Cooper

Don't be! Can't say for all but certainly Phoenix straps seem to keep there form nicely. When watch is removed, the shape of the watch is still in the strap. It kind of "locks" the watch in place.


----------



## Chromejob

66Cooper said:


> Nothing like an undersized Phoenix bond RAF


*Indeed.*











Fullers1845 said:


> I'd be too afraid of dropping the watch head off to wear that.


As @66cooper said, don't be. Most won't "lock in" a watch, but if you keep your wits about you and leave your butterfingers out of it, they're just as safe as a NATO.

@66cooper, is that a Phoenix, or the Maratac? The spacing of the stripes is near-perfect. Looks like the work Phoenix did for Corvus Watch Cº.


----------



## sevens

I would like to express a BIG THANK to CRAIG who gave me opportunity to marry this queen !!!!
THANKS AGAIN Mr. S...


----------



## TheMeasure

norcimmus said:


> Stunning watch.


Thank you!


----------



## 66Cooper

Chromejob said:


> *Indeed.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As @66cooper said, don't be. Most won't "lock in" a watch, but if you keep your wits about you and leave your butterfingers out of it, they're just as safe as a NATO.
> 
> @66cooper, is that a Phoenix, or the Maratac? The spacing of the stripes is near-perfect. Looks like the work Phoenix did for Corvus Watch Cº.


Yes! It is a genuine Phoenix RAF. Had them make it special for me some years ago. I then added my own buckle to better complete the package. It is hands down THE BEST Bond RAF out there...and I have tried all the best.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Hello all, I currently have a stingray which is an incredible watch. Also, a milsub which wears just right with the MKII rubber strap. Will post pictures later! Regards, Rich


----------



## Chromejob

66Cooper said:


> Yes! It is a genuine Phoenix RAF. Had them make it special for me some years ago. I then added my own buckle to better complete the package. It is hands down THE BEST Bond RAF out there...and I have tried all the best.


Thought so. They made them for Corvus, and started selling them when Corvus did a pratfall into the toilet (one of the principals went to the Big House for child .... trafficking or similar). Phoenix' is one of the few that I've seen with the stripes correctly spaced out a bit more from the center, and their finish/weave is nearly unmistakable.

I love all my Phoenix straps, and have more than a few (as well as some Corvus NATO straps I got from the "okay brother" for a pictorial DIY on conversion to RAF with cloth keeper) .

\\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


----------



## sevens

Good morning Sirs.


----------



## Sdengr

sevens said:


> Good morning Sirs.


That Kingston looks amazing!


----------



## Fullers1845

Chromejob said:


> As @66cooper said, don't be. Most won't "lock in" a watch, but if you keep your wits about you and leave your butterfingers out of it, they're just as safe as a NATO.


This is precisely my problem: Lack of wits about me and butterfingers in full gear. I'm even reluctant to wear the OEM RAF on my Kingston.


----------



## Chromejob

The OEM RAF? You mean Jim Seal's (@aliasmarlow)? I'll wager he's got more. The colors might be a little different, his 16mm version was a bit more copper than the dirty green-gold that I first got.


----------



## Fullers1845

Chromejob said:


> The OEM RAF? You mean Jim Seal's (@aliasmarlow)? I'll wager he's got more. The colors might be a little different, his 16mm version was a bit more copper than the dirty green-gold that I first got.


Possibly. This one is even more tan than green.


----------



## Chromejob

Oh, I've got one like that. Sort of khaki stripes with red border on black ground. Pretty sure I got it off some seller on fleaBay.










\\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


----------



## 66Cooper

You could have bought a strap exactly like that from MKII to ship with your Kingston at one point or another. I'll have to dig through my straps and see where mine is. Did it have "MKII" etched in the buckle??


----------



## BSHt013

66Cooper said:


> You could have bought a strap exactly like that from MKII to ship with your Kingston at one point or another. I'll have to dig through my straps and see where mine is. Did it have "MKII" etched in the buckle??


Agreed. My first Kingston was a one-owner unworn specimen and it arrived with one of those straps straight from MKII.


----------



## sevens

Anyone here has another options for bracelet for Kingston/ Nassau rather than the original one ? 
Thanks!


----------



## goyoneuff

This. _El Presidente_. MWW from Iconik 2 watch with MKII Kingston end links. Best bracelet ever for this great watch. I have spent a lot of $$$ trying to find a good bracelet that is not the Rolex one !  


sevens said:


> Anyone here has another options for bracelet for Kingston/ Nassau rather than the original one ?
> Thanks!


----------



## sevens

goyoneuff said:


> This. _El Presidente_. MWW from Iconik 2 watch with MKII Kingston end links. Best bracelet ever for this great watch. I have spent a lot of $$$ trying to find a good bracelet that is not the Rolex one !


ha ha, could you please take more photos ? 
and what is the difference between matte dial kingston and nassau no date ? 
is that the size of hands only ?


----------



## goyoneuff

sevens said:


> ha ha, could you please take more photos ?
> and what is the difference between matte dial kingston and nassau no date ?
> is that the size of hands only ?


----------



## Fullers1845

Seatbelt in the Sunlight.


----------



## Darwin

Sevens - the matte dial Kingston has the 8mm crown ( all but the firstw5 Nassaus have a 7mm crown), "Kingston" on the dial (Nassau isn't printed on the Nassau dial), a rhodium plated seconds hand (Nassau second hand is white), and the handset in general is different (proportions). I could be wrong about thatast difference?...

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## sevens

Darwin said:


> Sevens - the matte dial Kingston has the 8mm crown ( all but the firstw5 Nassaus have a 7mm crown), "Kingston" on the dial (Nassau isn't printed on the Nassau dial), a rhodium plated seconds hand (Nassau second hand is white), and the handset in general is different (proportions). I could be wrong about thatast difference?...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


I got it. 
After all, to my eye, the matte kingston does not show the big difference as the gilt one does.


----------



## lacogil

She's a beauty!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevens

Minute hand is reflected on the glossy dial.
The glossy is my favorite all the time. 
That's why I choose the 369 Nassau over the No date version.


----------



## sevens

Take a look at this gilt dial 
I dnot know how to upload here

https://vid.me/nAy0


----------



## sevens

The sun will always shine when I have YOU


----------



## Darwin

Hands down best video footage I've ever seen of the Kingston and the most amazing representation of the AWESOMENESS of the gilt dial I've seen anywhere. WOW!

Don't be afraid to hit that link, people. Well worth it!



sevens said:


> Take a look at this gilt dial
> I dnot know how to upload here
> 
> https://vid.me/nAy0


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Wow pretty epic indeed!


----------



## Fullers1845

Chromejob said:


> Oh, I've got one like that. Sort of khaki stripes with red border on black ground. Pretty sure I got it off some seller on fleaBay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //





66Cooper said:


> You could have bought a strap exactly like that from MKII to ship with your Kingston at one point or another. I'll have to dig through my straps and see where mine is. Did it have "MKII" etched in the buckle??





thach said:


> Agreed. My first Kingston was a one-owner unworn specimen and it arrived with one of those straps straight from MKII.


Yep. Here's the strap with pentameter's Plank Kit (pics borrowed from his FS: post on f29):


----------



## 66Cooper

Yep! I just found mine. Sadly, no engraving on the buckle.


----------



## TheDude

Darwin said:


> Sevens - the matte dial Kingston has the 8mm crown ( all but the firstw5 Nassaus have a 7mm crown), "Kingston" on the dial (Nassau isn't printed on the Nassau dial), a rhodium plated seconds hand (Nassau second hand is white), and the handset in general is different (proportions). I could be wrong about thatast difference?...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


The first 25 as you point out had 8mm crowns, but also the corresponding tubes. The cases, casebacks, and bracelets were also Kingston. These were pushed out the door to keep the buyers happy when the crown hit some snags...

You're not wrong about hand proportions. They're thinner on the Nassau (I actually like the proportions better).

My big crown Nassau is one of my favorites!


----------



## sevens

TheDude said:


> The first 25 as you point out had 8mm crowns, but also the corresponding tubes. The cases, casebacks, and bracelets were also Kingston. These were pushed out the door to keep the buyers happy when the crown hit some snags...
> 
> You're not wrong about hand proportions. They're thinner on the Nassau (I actually like the proportions better).
> 
> My big crown Nassau is one of my favorites!


Thanks. I think only Kingston with gilt dial worth to me. 
For matte dial, I take the Nassau instead.

Having coffee with older brother :>


----------



## Sdengr

sevens said:


> Thanks. I think only Kingston with gilt dial worth to me.
> For matte dial, I take the Nassau instead.
> 
> Having coffee with older brother :>


Nice family pic!


----------



## sevens

Sdengr said:


> Nice family pic!


at my place, we also have a big group of people who falling in love with the sub style. 
Regret that they do not join the forum.


----------



## lacogil

The usual suspect.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Holy diabolical pic, batman!!

I got nothing on that. But...


----------



## lacogil

66Cooper said:


> Holy diabolical pic, batman!!
> 
> I got nothing on that. But...


Love the black ones! Commuting back home from Jersey to Manhattan and wanted to snap of the Gilt. MKII's are very photogenic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

Inspired by Bill's recent Instagram post, I put my Erika's MN strap on my Paradive.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lacogil

OkiFrog said:


> Inspired by Bill's recent Instagram post, I put my Erika's MN strap on my Paradive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous! I want to try one on my key West but it doesn't really fit the aesthetic. Maybe the black ones might work. Hmmm...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevens

Tribute to the 6538 
--- BGW9 Lume ---


----------



## goyoneuff

Did I hear Gilt!?



sevens said:


> Take a look at this gilt dial
> I dnot know how to upload here


You need to handle one first... Trust me, I been there !

Cheers.



sevens said:


> Thanks. I think only Kingston with gilt dial worth to me.
> For matte dial, I take the Nassau instead.


----------



## sevens

I found the new bracelet for the MK ii Sub (Nassau/ Kingston/ Keywest)
I think it fits almost 100%./


----------



## Chromejob

sevens said:


> I found the new bracelet for the MK ii Sub (Nassau/ Kingston/ Keywest)
> I think it fits almost 100%./


Interesting, I forget the name of that style (super engineer?). What bracelet is that (brand, model)?


----------



## sevens

Chromejob said:


> Interesting, I forget the name of that style (super engineer?). What bracelet is that (brand, model)?


I am not sure about the name.
It is the fine link bracelet from Sinn 556. (look like the style of IWC mark 16 bracelet).


----------



## Fullers1845

goyoneuff said:


>


:rodekaart


----------



## JFingers

Fullers1845 said:


> :rodekaart


Yeager Style!!!


----------



## TheDude

My new iPhone 7 plus camera is tits on the telephoto setting.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

Happy "Flat Four" day!!


----------



## sevens

Brown cordovan


----------



## Chromejob

Fullers1845 said:


> :rodekaart





JFingers said:


> Yeager Style!!!


From Russia With Love Style!


----------



## TheDude

TheMeasure said:


> Happy "Flat Four" day!!


I like your reference but I don't think it meets the standard...










Flat fours have been around for a while but the green maxi dial sub depicted here had a flat four at the 40 on the first bezel run. Watches with this insert are worth thousands more. It's kinda insane. Lots of other references have it but because they all do and not just early examples, it's not a thing.

My red sub silver date wheel.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lacogil

TheMeasure said:


> Happy "Flat Four" day!!


Really like the black dials. Considering selling my white one for a black one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude




----------



## kjenckes

Ceramic? I had one and liked it a lot. Great lum.


----------



## kjenckes

I found some black date and day wheels from another mod. Lucky day! Just got them switched out (wish my phone had a better camera).


----------



## goyoneuff

There are other flat 4's, you know ?  .





























TheDude said:


> I like your reference but I don't think it meets the standard...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flat fours have been around for a while but the green maxi dial sub depicted here had a flat four at the 40 on the first bezel run. Watches with this insert are worth thousands more. It's kinda insane. Lots of other references have it but because they all do and not just early examples, it's not a thing.
> 
> My red sub silver date wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Yes, but the comments were regarding a Rolex homage so I went with Rolex-centric.

Beautiful watch!!



goyoneuff said:


> There are other flat 4's, you know ?  .


----------



## TheMeasure

TheDude said:


> I like your reference but I don't think it meets the standard...
> 
> My red sub silver date wheel.


I would agree with you. The 4 on the KW date wheel would be more of a pointy four than the flat four. The 4s on the KW's bezel could be more acceptable. I do wish the KW's date wheel had the 4 like your red sub, that's a beauty!

But yes crazy about the price differences in the 16610LV for flat versus pointy. To me those are best looking subs Rolex has made in the 5 digits and up.


----------



## TheDude

TheMeasure said:


> I would agree with you. The 4 on the KW date wheel would be more of a pointy four than the flat four. The 4s on the KW's bezel could be more acceptable. I do wish the KW's date wheel had the 4 like your red sub, that's a beauty!
> 
> But yes crazy about the price differences in the 16610LV for flat versus pointy. To me those are best looking subs Rolex has made in the 5 digits and up.


Yeah, the bezel 4s are flat on the KW. I'm happy with the date wheel, I think Bill was reluctant to just copy one.

The genius of the old Rolex fonts is how they maximize the size of the numbers. Cutting the top off the 4 permits it to be at least a third wider.


----------



## Darwin

My understanding is that Bill didn't want to create a date wheel that rep makers could use to produce a replica (PC term these days for a fake) Rolex.


----------



## ttatum

ttatum said:


> View attachment 10455554


Blackwater


----------



## lacogil

I miss my vantage so I put this beauty up for sale.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from thetalkoftapa


----------



## OkiFrog

Enjoying the MKII Tornek-Rayville today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Woke up to this


----------



## cybercat

'


----------



## TheDude

Straight hand LRRP










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

Back on the bracelet.


----------



## goyoneuff

#anotherkindofkingston






Happy week folks !


----------



## goyoneuff

#nuffsaid


----------



## Johnegil

My Nassau


----------



## Fullers1845

^Desktop Wallpaper FTW from goyoneuff!


----------



## paul.bluedog

Wet and cold evening in Hong Kong.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowdrive

Ms. Galore and Mr. Bond...


----------



## goyoneuff

#moddedMKIIflatfour.


----------



## TheDude

goyoneuff said:


> #moddedMKIIflatfour.
> 
> 
> View attachment 11496674


Neat!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff

Appreciate that, especially coming from Da Dude !

;-)



TheDude said:


> Neat!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Crimson red from W&W.










Sent from thetalkoftapa


----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## lacogil

Fullers1845 said:


>


Destro Kingston??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

^Yes indeed.


----------



## Chromejob

Been volunteering a lot at our state art museum. Tonight, again, scanning tickets for entry to our _Ansel Adams Masterworks_ exhibit&#8230;










\\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


----------



## Randy9999

;-)


----------



## Randy9999

My great MkII Stingray!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevens

Randy9999 said:


> My great MkII Stingray!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello 
What is your wrist size ? 
Thanks


----------



## Randy9999

sevens said:


> Hello
> What is your wrist size ?
> Thanks


6 5/8" (~ 168.3 mm)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## TheDude

Fullers1845 said:


>


Very cool but Yeager style is making that look more upside down than it should...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shun0189

Today Paradive


----------



## Chromejob

TheDude said:


> Very cool but Yeager style is making that look more upside down than it should...


But no compensation from wearing it McQueen style? ?


----------



## Fullers1845

TheDude said:


> Very cool but Yeager style is making that look more upside down than it should...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Chromejob said:


> But no compensation from wearing it McQueen style? ?


Yeager Style + McQueen Style + Destro = Fullers Style. b-)


----------



## goyoneuff

Getting up close ... Guilty as charged !

What awesome markers these are !!!


----------



## longstride

Nice one, the MN Straps work a treat on MKII's.


----------



## longstride

Running with the Hawkinge again...


----------



## sevens

One of a kind. 
A Nassau 3-6-9 with 8mm big crown.


----------



## BSHt013

Careful. You'll anger the MKII purist gods.


----------



## Chromejob

goyoneuff said:


> Getting up close ... Guilty as charged !
> 
> What awesome markers these are !!!


Usually I don't save others' pics for my own use (mobile background image), but in THIS CASE&#8230;!


----------



## goyoneuff

Thank you very much good sir, appreciate the kind words !!!





Chromejob said:


> Usually I don't save others' pics for my own use (mobile background image), but in THIS CASE&#8230;!


----------



## goyoneuff

....

Sorry, not my fault, double posting.

LOL./


----------



## Chromejob

sevens said:


> One of a kind.
> A Nassau 3-6-9 with 8mm big crown.


 Um ... how'd you manage that?


----------



## paul.bluedog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Kingston on some new shoes. Tudor BB 36 camo. Man I love these straps.


----------



## mdwsta4

I've been on the hunt for a Kingston for a few years now and finally pulled the trigger. Really stoked to have this added to my collection. Will take better photos soon, but in the meantime...










mmmm.... gilt goodness...









Suppose it's time to sell my Nassau since I don't need two


----------



## goyoneuff

My last one and only...

Special Kingston !









Happy Friday to y'all !!!


----------



## Aceldama

Dual Zone LRRP...


----------



## lacogil

Kingston









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sevens

deleted


----------



## sevens

lacogil said:


> Kingston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Congrats/ The no-date Kingston is incredible/.


----------



## lacogil

One more just for fun.


----------



## TheDude

This all week. Such a fantastic watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

What, no cigar?


----------



## heebs

TheDude said:


> This all week. Such a fantastic watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Chromejob said:


> What, no cigar?


Close...


----------



## 66Cooper

Class'in up the ol girl today


----------



## TheDude

Chromejob said:


> What, no cigar?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

Graywater on this overcast day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## machlo




----------



## TheMeasure

This looks great!! I love that look of the silver hands against the gilt dial. It's like what TheDude did with his KW. Where did you get the hands from? I remember there was a prototype Kingston that looked similar to yours.



goyoneuff said:


> My last one and only...
> 
> Special Kingston !
> View attachment 11584178
> .


----------



## TheMeasure

The Kingston is putting up a strong fight for wrist time over the KW


----------



## Fullers1845

^As it does with just about every other watch on the planet. (Favorite pic from the archives. Pre-Cerakote. Pre-Destro.)


----------



## TheMeasure

So true!



Fullers1845 said:


> ^As it does with just about every other watch on the planet.


----------



## goyoneuff

Thank you very much !

Me too ! The Kingston gilt is a thing of another world, however with the change of hands this takes it to another great level better seen in real life than in pictures even though I have tried to capture that in the last pictures I have posted of it. And yes, there was discussion back in the day about this combo but Bill never move forward with it. There are even pictures of a proto like this and in reference to a Rolex but I do not remember where in the WUS universe they are. The answer to your question is rather short: I am a Matte Kingston Plank owner ! ;-) LOL.

Cheers,

G.

PS: Since I am basically moving all my ladies, I have had thoughts of letting her go. This is my last Kingston, and my last MKII of so many I have owned in the last years. But then I come back to pictures like this and I do not know what to do.... 



TheMeasure said:


> This looks great!! I love that look of the silver hands against the gilt dial. It's like what TheDude did with his KW. Where did you get the hands from? I remember there was a prototype Kingston that looked similar to yours.


----------



## machlo




----------



## 66Cooper

The king on tropic for me on this humid day we had


----------



## mdwsta4

Nearly 40,000 feet in the air this afternoon ending a week of travel. Gilt dial gleams in the sun light!


----------



## TheDude

mdwsta4 said:


> Nearly 40,000 feet in the air this afternoon ending a week of travel. Gilt dial gleams in the sun light!


Funny, I took a similar shot up in the air a couple of weeks ago.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71

Still love it on the original metal bracelet. I've worn this watch for the past 3 weeks I think.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## sevens




----------



## sevens

A date of King -


----------



## TheMeasure

-Grey Matters-


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

TheMeasure said:


> -Grey Matters-


Indeed.


----------



## TheMeasure

I love it!!! Thanks for wearing grey!



Fullers1845 said:


> Indeed.


----------



## 66Cooper

Can I join??


----------



## Fullers1845

My favorite grey NATO from The Strap Shop.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

---Best ---

|>|>


----------



## 66Cooper

Getting wet and wild with the pinky the kid


----------



## TheMeasure

The King is closing out the weekend.


----------



## MrShutterSpeed

This is great!


thejollywatcher said:


> Crimson red from W&W.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from thetalkoftapa


----------



## sevens

TheMeasure said:


> The King is closing out the weekend.


What is brand of the Nato ? Tks.


----------



## TheMeasure

sevens said:


> What is brand of the Nato ? Tks.


Hi, it's from PhenomeNato Straps. I highly recommend them. More of a dressy NATO similar to the ones from Omega.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

Trying on a friend's MKII:


----------



## 66Cooper

Nice friend. He must really trust you...to give it back. Haha


----------



## Yellowdrive

Sometimes I just need to set the thing down in front of me so I can better appreciate it.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

66Cooper said:


> Nice friend. He must really trust you...to give it back. Haha
> 
> Trying on a friend's MKII:


Haha yes, he has it for sale currently (Spikedlee), it really is a great watch.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Going very dark today. Since it's a cool grey day.



















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Switched it up. Been a while.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

thejollywatcher said:


> Going very dark today. Since it's a cool grey day.


It's cool and grey here too.


----------



## sevens

full GOLD


----------



## 66Cooper

Wait, what??? A gold MKII would be interesting.


----------



## 66Cooper




----------



## 66Cooper

Same day, same watch, different transport


----------



## hwa

An MKII Unicorn 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Yesterday...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper




----------



## LifeTrekker

Kingston 291 checking in.










After Master Fullers1845 loaned me his Kingston last year (before it got the Kylo Ren treatment) I fell in love with the gilt relief dial, and just had to have one. And now, here it is.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

^Looking fine, LifeTrekker. 

And welcome to That Other Thread I started.


----------



## sevens

Step by step... i did it my own way.

Just waiting for new crystal and bezel.


----------



## 66Cooper

sevens said:


> Step by step... i did it my own way.
> 
> Just waiting for new crystal and bezel.


Hold the phone!! Did I miss something here? Did you really gold plate a Kingston??? So interested to see more.


----------



## sevens

66Cooper said:


> Hold the phone!! Did I miss something here? Did you really gold plate a Kingston??? So interested to see more.


Yes I did it. 
Will take more photos soon.

p/s where did you buy the bracelet ?


----------



## 66Cooper

A couple pretty sights.


----------



## 66Cooper

Found this on a little afternoon ride today. Cool little damn/walls.


----------



## TheMeasure

My dress watch


----------



## 66Cooper

Happy open 9 day!


----------



## Chromejob

sevens said:


> &#8230;Just waiting for new crystal and bezel.


Auric Goldfinger would be delighted.


TheMeasure said:


> My dress watch


Very snazzy.

Been wearing my Kingston and Key West on Phoenix straps lately. Today, it's Kingston on a converted Phoenix MoD Admiralty Grey nylon. Whut ho, maties&#8230;.










Or, considering the vintage map and book here, maybe I should sing, "Rice-a-RONI, the San Fran-CIS-co treat!"


----------



## ManualGearbox

Just thought I'd report in as part of the club! I snapped a picture last night after a strap change!


----------



## powerband

66Cooper said:


> Happy open 9 day!


Just gorgeous. No other watch that I can think of that has the same pop.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevens

Hello


----------



## sevens

Hello


----------



## 66Cooper

More, more, more!!!!


----------



## sevens

Do you guys know where is the good place to order nato straps now ?


----------



## ManualGearbox

sevens said:


> Do you guys know where is the good place to order nato straps now ?


Imo: Maratac is best ordered from CountyComm, Phonenix from GasGasBones or there is a guy selling 2nds on eBay. I picked up a seat belt strap from cincystrapworks, and they're also quite nice, and high quality. It all depends on what type you're looking for!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sevens

ManualGearbox said:


> Imo: Maratac is best ordered from CountyComm, Phonenix from GasGasBones or there is a guy selling 2nds on eBay. I picked up a seat belt strap from cincystrapworks, and they're also quite nice, and high quality. It all depends on what type you're looking for!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Forgot to add: nato with golden hardware. Sorry. 
Looking all of the above but not found yet.


----------



## ManualGearbox

sevens said:


> Forgot to add: nato with golden hardware. Sorry.
> Looking all of the above but not found yet.


Crown and Buckle has some - idk about their quality. http://www.crownandbuckle.com/straps-by-type/natos/premium-nato-straps.html#page=0&top=1&

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Is this gold project complete?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff

That's what I call gold balls !

Outstanding...!!!

A new 24K Majic world !!!



sevens said:


> Hello


----------



## sevens

powerband said:


> Is this gold project complete?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It:s on the way. Will complete soon!!!


----------



## powerband

PVD?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevens

powerband said:


> PVD?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


dont understand your question.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

I'm assuming he is asking if it's gold PVD versus gold plating.


----------



## powerband

wiseMenofGotham said:


> I'm assuming he is asking if it's gold PVD versus gold plating.


Yes. Either way, it's looking good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

sevens said:


> dont understand your question.


:think: I think the OP is asking what plating process was used to deposit the thin layer of gold on the stainless.

PVD is an acronym for Physical Vapor Deposition. Since wikipedia does such a great job of providing an overview of the process....

Go here for more information. ---> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_vapor_deposition

The standard, go-to method in the past has been electro-plating, using a small electric current to transport metal molecules from a solution to the base metal.

Before that, the old way was to use a lengthy process that used chemical solutions and time.

PVD is considered to be a faster process that is easier and cheaper to use than the previous ones, and may provide results that better satisfy the goals of the designer, depending on what is specified as far as thickness of the coating, and by doing so, durability over time and wear.

Gold is a very soft metal in pure form, and so a thin coating can be quickly 'worn away', showing any sharp or distinct edges of the base metal form very quickly.

:think: It looks good when new, and maybe not so much once the edges and lines start to show. YMMV

--- Best ---


----------



## 66Cooper

That Kingston is gold plated.


----------



## sevens

wiseMenofGotham said:


> I'm assuming he is asking if it's gold PVD versus gold plating.





powerband said:


> Yes. Either way, it's looking good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





66Cooper said:


> That Kingston is gold plated.


Hi everyone, 
this is new knowledge to me; then after the investigation, I can confirm that the kingston is PVD gold method, that is standard type. Before that I just though that 'gold covering on steel' is gold plated but it does not sound simple like that LOL.

I check with the person who did that process and he confirmed the same. He can do the gold plated as well but price will be much higher.


----------



## sevens

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: I think the OP is asking what plating process was used to deposit the thin layer of gold on the stainless.
> 
> PVD is an acronym for Physical Vapor Deposition. Since wikipedia does such a great job of providing an overview of the process....
> 
> Go here for more information. ---> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_vapor_deposition


Such a great info Mr.OmegaCosmic man. 
We did have a lot of discussion about kingston and hope you still remember me. LOL.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: One advantage of PVD coating is that it can be very thin, and can be harder or more durable than the 'real gold plate'. It is also a less expensive and much faster process. 

The advantage of 'real gold plate' is that it can be built up to a much greater thickness, thereby providing some measures against long-term wear. and small shallow scratches. 

The trouble with both is that if an impact damages the base metal, the surface coating or plating will be upset. I have a couple of older Omegas that have the gold plate worn off the back sides. In some circumstances the stainless underneath can corrode beneath the coating or plating.

If you like gold, it is nice to look at and feel. 

--- Enjoy Your Time ---

;-)


----------



## TheMeasure

Strapped down with an Admiralty Grey Phoenix, the Kingston accompanied me on a nice ride.


----------



## harrym71

Post ride with my Nassau on Admiralty grey and my Cannondale.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plat0

sevens said:


> Step by step... i did it my own way.
> 
> Just waiting for new crystal and bezel.


Great Scott!


----------



## Fullers1845

sevens said:


> Hi everyone,
> this is new knowledge to me; then after the investigation, I can confirm that the kingston is PVD gold method, that is standard type. Before that I just though that 'gold covering on steel' is gold plated but it does not sound simple like that LOL.
> 
> I check with the person who did that process and he confirmed the same. He can do the gold plated as well but price will be much higher.


 Beautiful work on the "Goldfinger Kingston", sevens. What about the bezel?


----------



## sevens

Fullers1845 said:


> Beautiful work on the "Goldfinger Kingston", sevens. What about the bezel?


I am ordering this.


----------



## Fullers1845

^Nice. Looking forward to seeing the finished piece.


----------



## 66Cooper




----------



## powerband

66Cooper said:


>


Why the f*$# did I sell my Kingston?! Well, I'm glad to have a Key West being QC'd right now.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Gorgeous that milsub!


----------



## ManualGearbox

Vantage lume!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

TwentiethCenturyFox said:


> Gorgeous that milsub!


 ?


----------



## powerband

Chromejob said:


> ?


About 468 pages back. Did you miss it?


----------



## Aceldama

Kingston on the train...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

powerband said:


> Why the f*$# did I sell my Kingston?! Well, I'm glad to have a Key West being QC'd right now.


I am really not sure my man! At least you'll have one of these to fill the void a bit.


----------



## powerband

66Cooper said:


> I am really not sure my man! At least you'll have one of these to fill the void a bit.


I miss the Kingston, but the Key West will stand on its own merits!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

"Oh, I have something for you here, by the way. Your father would've wanted you to have this when you were old enough&#8230;" "What is it?" "Your father's _light saber_."

Think Obi-wan knew what he was doing when he dug this out of his hope chest and gave it to young Luke? Oh, yeah, I think he did. Started young Skywalker on a very long path indeed.

Happy 40th anniversary, Star Wars (1977).










\\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## 66Cooper

Early Memorial Day celebration at my office. I mean, how could I NOT wear this combo?


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Graywater #22 has some 'new shoes' to show off...... b-)









Here on Erika's Original 'Black Ops' ....... :-!

:think: Enjoy Your Time....

|>|>


----------



## jpfwatch

On a green canvas strap:


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## ManualGearbox

Center field at PNC Park tonight.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevens

New coat giving you a new look.


----------



## sevens

Anyone here has the Kingston with matte dial ?


----------



## ManualGearbox

sevens said:


> New coat giving you a new look.


What jubilee bracelet is that?!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mbessinger12

Can those of you who have ordered the Hawkinge recently tell me how long it took for delivery? I'm the US. Just curious on the turnaround time.



Thanks!


----------



## sevens

ManualGearbox said:


> What jubilee bracelet is that?!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I ordered from Ofrei.com


----------



## powerband

sevens said:


> I ordered from Ofrei.com


Do the endlinks fit without modification?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevens

powerband said:


> Do the endlinks fit without modification?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. It does not. 
There is still small space.


----------



## powerband

sevens said:


> No. It does not.
> There is still small space.


Thank you. Does it wiggle?


----------



## sevens

powerband said:


> Thank you. Does it wiggle?


No wiggle. 
It is very firm.


----------



## ManualGearbox

sevens said:


> No wiggle.
> It is very firm.


So it's the 1402wc from watchband headquarters?

http://www.ofrei.com/page906.html

Looks like other sellers have them as well if you can't hit the minimum for ofrei..

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sevens

ManualGearbox said:


> So it's the 1402wc from watchband headquarters?
> 
> Classic Metal Bracelets by Watchband Headquarters
> 
> Looks like other sellers have them as well if you can't hit the minimum for ofrei..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Yes it is. But the price from this link below is more expensive. I dont know WHY. 
20MM Stainless Steel Curved End Metal Watch Band


----------



## Plat0

Once upon a time... I was married to my Kingston and then I suddenly found myself having an affair with a Rolex 114060

Here's Donald trying to steal it from me at Disneyland. 









And I haven't taken it off for months... 
Today my Kingston came out and has become the mistress. Funny how things turn out... I don't think I could ever sell it.


----------



## powerband

Plat0 said:


> Once upon a time... I was married to my Kingston and then I suddenly found myself having an affair with a Rolex 114060
> 
> Here's Donald trying to steal it from me at Disneyland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I haven't taken it off for months...
> Today my Kingston came out and has become the mistress. Funny how things turn out... I don't think I could ever sell it.


They are two watches with truly different characters! That Kingston is gorgeous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

OK this is getting ridiculous, everytime I travel the Hawkinge becomes one of my regular travel watches (totally unplanned it's just become a regular - for I don't know what reason - I think it just fit's)....here at the Lincoln Memorial in Washington DC.


----------



## TheMeasure

longstride said:


> View attachment 11992522
> .


Great shot! Love the gray strap!!


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## 66Cooper

Heading out on a 400 mile trip with my Mini so a seatbelt strap seemed most fitting.


----------



## ManualGearbox

66Cooper said:


> Heading out on a 400 mile trip with my Mini so a seatbelt strap seemed most fitting.


Gonna have to try this combo out once I decide to take the bracelet off!!!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

It's REALLY nice!! So silky smooth. Very classy...for a nato.


----------



## robmillersdg

MKII LRRP or Blaken Explorer II mod? One cost 12x the other, but honestly I like the MKII much better...


----------



## ManualGearbox

Playing with the gilt... Ooh.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

^ go pens! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Cleans Up

Prepping some brunch w/ my stealth GMT


----------



## cybercat

'
Prepping for a swim.... b-)


----------



## Dr.f




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## sevens

Gold finger


----------



## 66Cooper

MORE!!!


----------



## sevens

66Cooper said:


> MORE!!!


Here you go. It is under the artificial lighting.


----------



## Cleans Up

Wow, we went from PVD hour to gold finger. hooray for custom cases.


----------



## 66Cooper

Very exciting stuff. Still would like to see more pix of goldfinger though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bompi

Very nice bracelet. Where did you get it ?


----------



## sevens

66Cooper said:


> Very exciting stuff. Still would like to see more pix of goldfinger though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sevens

bompi said:


> Very nice bracelet. Where did you get it ?


I bought from ebay.


----------



## Chromejob

sevens said:


>


Sorry, I don't think that works. Maybe if only the bezel was gold....

\\ Posted from an iPad Mini kybd - intelligibility is circumstantial //


----------



## sevens

Chromejob said:


> sevens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't think that works. Maybe if only the bezel was gold....
> 
> \\ Posted from an iPad Mini kybd ? intelligibility is circumstantial //
Click to expand...

Thanks for your comment


----------



## powerband

sevens said:


> Gold finger


Gold is bold! I love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

sevens said:


>


Unless you can find a decent all-gold bracelet, this beautiful mod belongs on a nice leather strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Leather or a baller nato with gold hardware. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bompi

sevens said:


> I bought from ebay.


Thanks !


----------



## ManualGearbox

Strap change!!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Longbow072

My MkII Paradive Day/Date.... which I don't wear enough am an considering letting it go.


----------



## goyoneuff

MKII quality ! Starts from the inside!


----------



## Chromejob

Happy June 17th, everyone. Check the Key West topic(s) for more info on today's anniversary. 


(click for full size)

\\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


----------



## ManualGearbox

Chromejob said:


> Happy June 17th, everyone. Check the Key West topic(s) for more info on today's anniversary.
> 
> 
> (click for full size)
> 
> \\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


Loving the blue pearlon for the Key...

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## ManualGearbox

This one goes out to my watchmaker for our recent conversation. "Hi, it's ManualGearBox. I just wanted to check how the service was going on my watch". *Long pause on the line* "Oh the Michael Kors? We didn't get to that yet!". *face palm*









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

ManualGearbox said:


> This one goes out to my watchmaker for our recent conversation. "Hi, it's ManualGearBox. I just wanted to check how the service was going on my watch". *Long pause on the line* "Oh the Michael Kors? We didn't get to that yet!". *face palm*


"Sir, that's Michael Kors the 2nd!!"


----------



## Qui934

My 13 year old Seiko mod Bill did. It's on my wrist 95% of the time.?


----------



## bompi

Well, today is the very first with my new Key West :


----------



## 66Cooper

Congrats on the new KW. It's a beaut!

My Kingston bezel has been getting looser and looser. Finally, today it felt like there was zero friction. Popped the bezel and got my answer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ManualGearbox

Picked up the Cincystrapworks gray seat belt nato and its looking sharp on the Vantage. Off to happy hour!
P.s. 'grats on the KW Bompi!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

bompi said:


> Well, today is the very first with my new Key West :


Don't forget the "Key West Check-in" thread. Congrats, enjoy wearing it this weekend! 


66Cooper said:


> &#8230; My Kingston bezel has been getting looser and looser. Finally, today it felt like there was zero friction. Popped the bezel and got my answer.


Awwww, "Pinky" broke a nail or two. Ouch. 

It's definitely summer here in the southeast, it must've been above 90º today. It won't be below 80ºF until after midnight. 


Both my Key West and Graywater are tracking UTC and Seoul, Korea, where one of my ladies is. Saying "good morning" in my late night email, and "sweet dreams" when I email in the morning is throwing off my own circadian rhythm.


----------



## ManualGearbox

Paradive for the Sunday errands.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

I just got back from another extended vacation to a beach, but this is the first one I didn't take a MKII. Now that I'm back, this is back on my wrist.

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Aceldama

Getting ready for 2 days of walking, swimming, and roller coasters.


----------



## cpotters

Couldn't decide...took them all to the beach. Been neglecting my Kingston for a while, so settled on that for today. A good way to settle, eh?


----------



## TheDude

Yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

cpotters said:


> Couldn't decide...took them all to the beach. Been neglecting my Kingston for a while, so settled on that for today. A good way to settle, eh?


Yeah I would be paralyzed every morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

For me the Kingston is a "default, go-to" watch. Balanced, simple dial, uncluttered bezel, deep bottomless black dial, easy hands to read in any light.










Of course, my default, go-to watch might be the Nassau 3-6-9 for similar reasons.


----------



## 66Cooper

Happy 4th peeps! Could there be a better combo?? (Ok, make a white dialed key west but I'm doing the best with that I got)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 66Cooper

Happy 4th peeps! Could there be a better combo?? (Ok, make a white dialed key west but I'm doing the best with that I got)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yellowdrive

Key West GOLD! A couple of shots from this holiday week...


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Happy Independence Day Folks....









Hard to believe....This one is five years old... 

--- Enjoy Your Time ---

|>|>


----------



## Chromejob

Yellowdrive said:


> Key West GOLD! A couple of shots from this holiday week...


Rockin' it McQueen style, my good man.


----------



## mlb212

Michelangelo's David at the Galleria dell'Accademia in Florence.


----------



## Chromejob

mlb212 said:


> Michelangelo's David at the Galleria dell'Accademia in Florence.


Hm. That's where this David's grandfather grew up (Florence). b-)


----------



## sevens

Long time no post


----------



## 66Cooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JFingers

Penner Lake, one of my favorite places in the world, with what is still my favorite watch.

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## mlb212

Abbazia di San Miniato al Monte, Firenze.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

More pictures from the backyard....









This White *Key West* is anxiously awaiting the pending arrival of it's new brethren.... ;-)

--- Enjoy Your Time ---

|>|>


----------



## Chromejob

66Cooper said:


>


Very close to my home, man. I grew up in North Beach. If you are thirsty, the Mario's Cigar Store Cafe at 566 Columbus Ave would be a great place to stop in. Walk down Columbus a few blocks to Chestnut, gaze at Bimbo's 365, and think of Steve McQueen. This is where the high speed chase in Bullitt started off (the cat 'n mouse portion came from the Embarcadero - near where you were standing - and travelled down Columbus).










PM me for other ideas. (Burritt St, above Sutter & Stockton is where Sam Spade's partner was shot and killed.  ) Other ideas: Hyde St. Pier/museum on the Wharf. Maritime Museum in nearby Aquatic Park (newly reopened after renovation). Walk out Muni Pier (behind the museum) at dusk/sunset for a spectacular view of the Ghirardelli Square, etc. In North Beach, pick up some Graffeo's coffee on Columbus. Get some true Italian pastries at Victoria Bakery adjacent Washington Square, then walk across the street and look at the oft overlooked statue dedicated to SF volunteer firemen donated by Lillie Hitchcock Coit (whose estate paid for and built Coit Tower in 1933). Mario's is on Union and Columbus on the other side of the Park. This whole area featured in Dirty Harry, too.  Walk up Union or Filbert to Grant Ave, and peruse "Beat Central" where Kerouac and Cassidy and Ginsberg and others hung out in coffee bars and nightclubs....


----------



## JFingers

World Super Bike at Laguna Seca, with the King.

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## LACPA

66Cooper said:


> Very exciting stuff. Still would like to see more pix of goldfinger though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I would love to get my hands on one of these. So hard to come by though it seems. No one seems to get rid of them once they acquire it.


----------



## 66Cooper

I'm here too!!!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chromejob

LACPA said:


> I would love to get my hands on one of these. So hard to come by though it seems. No one seems to get rid of them once they acquire it.


Examine the forum again. There's a thread about one being listed on the 'Bay.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

The *Fulcrum* had a turn in the sun this afternoon....









:think: I really find those 12-hour bezels to be much more versatile than the alternative....

;-) _(But; here; It is just looking good - Not marking or tracking anything....)_ :-d


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

And, rounding out the evening....









_(I can't pass up another 'Lume Shot' ....)_









The _'Beater *Kingston*'_ bids You....

--- _Good Night, All_ ---


----------



## spartan6

Once again pulled the MK II MMT out of the line up. Perfect summer beach watch!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Kingston* No. 264.....









...is on a Hadley Roma heavy oyster bracelet with a generic 'glide-lock-type' clasp... ;-)

 Happy Sunday, Everybody.......

|>|>


----------



## mlb212

Stingray goes to the Vatican for Angelus prayer


----------



## ManualGearbox

Picked up the jubilee that a lot of you all have. Looks pretty decent on the Vantage, but it has a bit of a gap between the end link and the case. Pretty decent alternative for the cost!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Coffee with the 'King' this morning.....









:think:... In appreciation of _perfectly_ contoured and faceted hands....

And a classic apppearance that appeals _to every instinct I have_ --

about what a proper watch should look like. :think:

From the warmth of the C3 dial markings,

To the superb simple readability

of the dial and bezel.

-- And that is why.....

*Kingston* #183 is My Grail.

|>|>


----------



## JFingers

Kingstons are the best. At the start of the World Super Bike races at Laguna Seca.

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## maninatikihut

Dang. I want a Hawkhinge on a bracelet.


----------



## OkiFrog

The Keywest GMT has arrived! Very happy with this latest edition.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlb212

The Rape of Proserpina by Gian Lorenzo Bernini in the Galleria Borghese, Rome.


----------



## 66Cooper

Whale watching off Moss Landing, CA.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheMeasure

ManualGearbox said:


> Picked up the jubilee that a lot of you all have. Looks pretty decent on the Vantage, but it has a bit of a gap between the end link and the case. Pretty decent alternative for the cost!


I don't think I would've thought to try a jubilee on the Vantage. However I love the look! Nicely done!


----------



## powerband

66Cooper said:


> Whale watching off Moss Landing, CA.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


And what beautiful weather in this section of the coast. A bit of fog now and then, but quick to burn off. That KW looks at home near water.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

The last one of the run










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

It served me VERY well on this trip.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cybercat

'


----------



## TheMeasure

It's just...simple


----------



## powerband

66Cooper said:


> It served me VERY well on this trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Cool. Other than the GMT feature, how else did the Key West serve you very well on your trip West?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Well, I brought 3 watches and wore it for the entire trip. The gmt function helped but mainly it's just that it's such a great watch. Beautiful, purposeful, can go anywhere, and go with everything. It's just a brilliant watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chromejob

cybercat said:


> '
> View attachment 12346309


Good strap. Most "Real Bonds" get the dimensions wrong.


----------



## mlb212

I took my Stingray to Documenta 14


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

The *Nassau* #238 is on for a spin.....









_(...While Patiently Awaiting the arrival of its' Caribbean Relative...)

_Happy Friday, Everybody!!_









_


----------



## TheDude

Hawkinge yesterday. Some 20 year old asked me about it. Been noticing that style is hip with the youngsters.










This today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> View attachment 12349967
> 
> 
> _(...While Patiently Awaiting the arrival of its' Caribbean Relative...)
> 
> _


_

And they seem to share a solid bloodline!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk_


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Meanwhile....









The *Nassau 3-6-9* (#427) is on Erika's Black Ops Band....

And it is a dark and foggy day here....









:think: _(So that brings out that _*Blue Lume*_....heh heh heh....)

And the latest member of the 'Caribbean Clan' is just one airplane-ride away.....
_
>----> Enjoy Your Time >---->

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Cat in the lap...

:think: ....'puter connected to forum...









 .....and ....#191 is in 'da house'..... ;-)

|>|>


----------



## sevens




----------



## sevens

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Cat in the lap...
> 
> :think: ....'puter connected to forum...
> 
> View attachment 12356623
> 
> 
> .....and ....#191 is in 'da house'..... ;-)
> 
> |>|>


Why did you order the matte black with golden hands _ ?


----------



## Darwin

I'm guessing because a. he thought it would be cool/different and b. because this look (not unlike one of Chromejob's Key Wests which appears to have the gilt dial with rhodium plated handset) approximates what a 6475 might look like today. My understanding is that Rolex Service centres replaced early gilt dials with matte dials and early gold hands with rhodium ones.



sevens said:


> Why did you order the matte black with golden hands _ ?


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

sevens said:


> Why did you order the matte black with golden hands _ ?


 Short answer is.... I had a hard time making a final decision.... ;-)

And then after I sold my matte-dialed Kingston, and then I got my Nassau with the matte dial....

The original order had been for the gilt-dialed-pepsi combo.

Then I saw photos of 'theDudes' watch. (See this --> Key West Pictures - Page 50)

;-) So I started a conversation through MKII's Customer Service Portal with Bill Yao....

:think: ...What If....?









:think: For me, the matte dial is easier to read - the markings on the dial seem to be easier to read quickly in varying light.

:think: And the gilt hands add that 'drama'... I have always liked the appearance of those vintage watches with gilt hands and matte dials. b-)

:think: And as 'Darwin' mentioned above, there is a historical precedence or reference of sorts...

...if you consider it as such, this could be a representation of what the '*Ancestor*' _could have been_ if it had evolved in a different way....

;-) And Yeah... I gotta Be Me... :-d


----------



## goyoneuff

The simplest answer, because it is cool ... !   


sevens said:


> Why did you order the matte black with golden hands _ ?


----------



## goyoneuff

Ahem.







Darwin said:


> I'm guessing because a. he thought it would be cool/different and b. because this look (not unlike one of Chromejob's Key Wests which appears to have the gilt dial with rhodium plated handset) approximates what a 6475 might look like today. My understanding is that Rolex Service centres replaced early gilt dials with matte dials and early gold hands with rhodium ones.


----------



## goyoneuff

Matte dial my good old friend...



Lovely Key West Mr. O !!!

 


OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Short answer is.... I had a hard time making a final decision.... ;-)
> 
> And then after I sold my matte-dialed Kingston, and then I got my Nassau with the matte dial....
> 
> The original order had been for the gilt-dialed-pepsi combo.
> 
> Then I saw photos of 'theDudes' watch. So I started a comversation through MKII's Customer Service Portal with Bill Yao.... What If....?
> 
> View attachment 12357719
> 
> 
> For me, the matte dial is easier to read - the markings on the dial seem to be easier to read quickly in varying light.
> 
> And the gilt hands add that drama... I have always liked the appearance of many vintage watches with gilt hands and matte dials.
> 
> :think: And as 'Darwin' mentioned above, there is a historical precedence or reference of sorts...
> 
> ...if you consider it as such, this could be a representation of what the '*Ancestor*' _could have been_ if it had evolved in a different way....
> 
> ;-) And Yeah... I gotta Be Me... :-d
> 
> View attachment 12357739


----------



## goyoneuff

One more...


----------



## powerband

I really appreciate and like that combo. In years from now, I'd recognize to whom those watches belong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Out for a wonderful night with my even more wonderful wife of 9 years today. The king on Tudor tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Still wearing number 191 ....









_ps. If you all get tired of these, just let me know and I'll stop....._ ;-)


----------



## JFingers

Vantage on M strap at Capitol Reef Nat'l Park on the way to the BMW MOA rally in SLC.

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## sevens

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Short answer is.... I had a hard time making a final decision.... ;-)
> 
> And then after I sold my matte-dialed Kingston, and then I got my Nassau with the matte dial....
> 
> The original order had been for the gilt-dialed-pepsi combo.
> 
> Then I saw photos of 'theDudes' watch. (See this --> Key West Pictures - Page 50)
> 
> ;-) So I started a conversation through MKII's Customer Service Portal with Bill Yao....
> 
> :think: ...What If....?
> 
> View attachment 12357719
> 
> 
> :think: For me, the matte dial is easier to read - the markings on the dial seem to be easier to read quickly in varying light.
> 
> :think: And the gilt hands add that 'drama'... I have always liked the appearance of those vintage watches with gilt hands and matte dials. b-)
> 
> :think: And as 'Darwin' mentioned above, there is a historical precedence or reference of sorts...
> 
> ...if you consider it as such, this could be a representation of what the '*Ancestor*' _could have been_ if it had evolved in a different way....
> 
> ;-) And Yeah... I gotta Be Me... :-d
> 
> View attachment 12357739


Ha ha.. thanks for your short explantion.

I wonder if the discussion with Customer Service Portal Mr Bill Yao took too long for the acceptance ?


----------



## heebs

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Still wearing number 191 ....
> 
> View attachment 12358853
> 
> 
> _ps. If you all get tired of these, just let me know and I'll stop....._  ;-)


Don't you dare stop!


----------



## powerband

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Still wearing number 191 ....
> 
> View attachment 12358853
> 
> 
> _ps. If you all get tired of these, just let me know and I'll stop....._ ;-)


You will do no such thing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jfha1210

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

An appropriate strap I'd say for the BMW rally!



JFingers said:


> Vantage on M strap at Capitol Reef Nat'l Park on the way to the BMW MOA rally in SLC.


Love this shot!!


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

This morning -- is very foggy with a dense fog that is close to the ground....

:think:_ It struck me that -- the llight characteristics are unique this morning -- like being inside a giant 'Light Box'...._









 Have a Great Day, All....

|>|>


----------



## powerband

Fog does something strange to the lighting--in this case, something awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManualGearbox

Night shift with the Paradive. Timing is adjusted for hours to IV product expiration. 😎









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

☁Clouds in my Hawkinge ☁


----------



## TheMeasure

The Oxford Bond look


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Morning with *Key West* #191....









:roll: :think: _(At least its not raining....yet.)_ ;-)

--- Have A Great Day ---

|>|>


----------



## ManualGearbox

Family portrait. Wearing the King after I picked it up from service today.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Enjoying a Canton Sidecar at Coquette in Raleigh (old fashioned French joint, old jazz playing, superb drinks) while my daughter sees Gtopia (? I dunno either) nearby. Kinston on an 18mm Bond strap keeps me on time.


----------



## Aceldama

My GMT keeping the Key West NATO company.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

MKII LRRP on a Crown & Buckle Roo NATO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Darwin said:


> I'm guessing because a. he thought it would be cool/different and b. because this look (not unlike one of Chromejob's Key Wests which appears to have the gilt dial with rhodium plated handset) approximates what a 6475 might look like today. My understanding is that Rolex Service centres replaced early gilt dials with matte dials and early gold hands with rhodium ones.


That's actually my watch...










There's a debate as to whether or not the hands were ever originally gilt. None that I'm aware of survived in that configuration and to my knowledge no one has been able to definitely claim they were ever gilt. You are correct though that hands and dials were aggressively replaced by Rolex due to radiological concerns. There are still many gilt dialed GMTs out there and they all have silver hands. It isn't reasonable to assume the dial would not have been swapped in a service but the hands would have as they both represented a risk. It's more reasonable to assume that the ones that still have gilt dials weren't ever serviced during the period when Rolex was making the swap which suggests that configuration is original.

It's also helpful to consider the large number of subs with gilt hands from the same period. I would expect some GMTs to have survived with gilt hands if they did in fact have gilt hands originally. I personally believe they did not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoMusicNoLife

A little R&R at the beach.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Howdy All,

:think: The latest _*Key West*_ is resting for 'power reserve testing', so....Wearing this today...









The _'Vintage'_ _*Vantage*_ is out for another little project that I have been messing around with for a time....









:think: _(The 'Ol Beater' is on a _'modified'_ MKII *Kingston* rivet bracelet...and....

...for those who aren't familiar... You can see more here --> https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/why-how-fitting-kingston-bracelet-vantage-modem-burner-1019074.html )

 _....And Later....._









_:think: That 'little project' started out to fit a modified Strapcode 'Angus Jubilee' to the_ *Kingston-Nassau-Key West *_case....._









:think: _That concept did not work out like I hoped it might....:-( ... But... ;-)









 It *Did* fit the *Vantage* case just fine.... b-)









 This a heavy, solid-link 'Jubilee-style' bracelet...









 (_'Product Testing_' continues.....) ;-)

 ---> Best ---> 

|>|>


----------



## sevens

Welcome u to the mk2 family


----------



## wwarren

Looks great on the jubilee, but I the first one is Rivet-ting 😎


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Key West* #191 is back today.....









That *Black Ops* strap from Erica's Originals is very nice...

:think: _ These stretchy straps are a great option....
_
Power Reserve checked at an astonishing 46 hours and 40 minutes!! :-!

;-) And, here is a 'dark-day Lume Shot' ...









(_TDC*_ supervising activities today...) ;-)









_*That Darn Cat_


----------



## goyoneuff

Yup... Leather in summer !!!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Well....It is a little after 0600...









It is foggy out...









:think: _I can hear a vessel sounding the fog horn out in the bay..._









:think: I am _Fascinated_ by the 'bottomless black' of the _*Kingston*_ dial... b-)









So....Why get up and go outside at 6 AM? :-s

 For more Kingston photos? ;-)









:-s Yet another 'Lume Shot' ? b-)

*Nope*. Today is 'Garbage Day'... :-d

Off I go.... 

|>|>

_*--- Enjoy Your Time ---*_


----------



## TheMeasure

Leaf an impression


----------



## Yellowdrive

New bracelet for my...ahem... my wife's Hawkinge.


----------



## Batchelor22

Just sized and getting its first daily wear in the smoky air of BC, Canada wildfires!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Very Nice there @Batchelor22. Enjoy that Beauty!!!

:think: _(Meanwhile, back at the ranch....)























Everybody's workin' for the weekend....















_


----------



## Batchelor22

Potentially silly question, but is the Nassau, like the Key West, essentially the same watch as the Kingston mechanically with different dial, hands and bezel? Thanks!


----------



## TheDude

Batchelor22 said:


> Potentially silly question, but is the Nassau, like the Key West, essentially the same watch as the Kingston mechanically with different dial, hands and bezel? Thanks!


Different crown and most likely a different tube also.

The Nassaus had different case backs than the Kingstons but the Nassau and Key West are the same. Same for bracelet clasps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Batchelor22

Thank you.


----------



## fastfras

Batchelor22 said:


> Just sized and getting its first daily wear in the smoky air of BC, Canada wildfires!


Where are you located? Totally blue sky in Lillooet.


----------



## Batchelor22

Kamloops, yesterday was very smoky here, much better today.


----------



## 66Cooper

Kingston on a simply, 18mm grey RAF.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tnvol83

my vantage arrives Wednesday....

can't wait


----------



## Aceldama




----------



## mb8780

Sent from Nebraska


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Grey dial, grey bezel....Grey Day..?? :-s









:think: *Fulcrum*. On a Great Day.... heh heh heh....b-)


----------



## Batchelor22

That watch is another beauty!!


----------



## tnvol83

and its here......

what an outstanding piece.


----------



## OkiFrog

tnvol83 said:


> and its here......
> 
> what an outstanding piece.
> 
> View attachment 12398703


Congratulations! Looks great.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ManualGearbox

tnvol83 said:


> and its here......
> 
> what an outstanding piece.
> 
> View attachment 12398703


Mine says hi!

Off to gather supplies for a weekend BBQ.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

TheDude said:


> Different crown and most likely a different tube also.
> 
> The Nassaus had different case backs than the Kingstons but the Nassau and Key West are the same. Same for bracelet clasps.


Correction: the Key West (first 200? IIRC) has a special, engraved caseback. It's a similar _style_ caseback to the Nassaus. I believe the last 99 or 100 Key Wests will have the standard (Nassau) caseback.

Most Nassaus have a different crown and stem tube from the Kingston, as you pointed out, save for the first 25(?) Nassaus offered to Kingston owners, with the 8mm crown.

Lazy Thurs afternoon, cafe slack at Joe Van Gogh. Here's a little curved hand magic.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

And..... This.









--- Happy Friday, All ---


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Currently a Stingray with a Red tipped second hand!


----------



## TheDude

Chromejob said:


> Correction: the Key West (first 200? IIRC) has a special, engraved caseback. It's a similar _style_ caseback to the Nassaus. I believe the last 99 or 100 Key Wests will have the standard (Nassau) caseback.
> 
> Most Nassaus have a different crown and stem tube from the Kingston, as you pointed out, save for the first 25(?) Nassaus offered to Kingston owners, with the 8mm crown.
> 
> Lazy Thurs afternoon, cafe slack at Joe Van Gogh. Here's a little curved hand magic.


I was only speaking about the case back and not the engraving on it.

I didn't mention the difference between the big crowns because they were pretty much Kingstons with different dial and handset.

Photos below...

Kingston (and all the big crown Nassaus which were Kingston case, case back, crown, tube, and bracelet)

Nassau

Key West










Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

Tornek Rayville on a Toxic NATO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnvol83

Nato time.


----------



## JFingers

+1 for Toxic Natos.

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## paul.bluedog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: _(I gaze at the 'Hands of Time'...)_

























|>|>


----------



## OkiFrog

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: _(I gaze at the 'Hands of Time'...)_
> 
> View attachment 12415775
> 
> 
> View attachment 12415777
> 
> 
> View attachment 12415779
> 
> 
> |>|>


As always amazing photos.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: _(I gaze at the 'Hands of Time'...)_
> 
> View attachment 12415775
> 
> 
> View attachment 12415777
> 
> 
> View attachment 12415779
> 
> 
> |>|>


Is the OEM rubber strap your favorite with the Fulcrum? Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SubMoose

LRRP on dive duty in Honduras.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

OkiFrog said:


> Is the OEM rubber strap your favorite with the Fulcrum? Thanks.


 Well, the OEM straps from MKII are very, very good. High Quality, good flexibility, and they seem to be very durable - A great value.

:-| But they are too short for me.

So I use this BC strap. It is fitted with a bead-blasted StrapCode / Taikonaut clasp.









The BC strap ships with a small stainless clasp that has three adjustment holes and is brushed overall, but has a polished safety buckle. :-(









The StrapCode/Taikonaut clasp has more adjustment holes, looks better and has a bead-blasted finish that matches up well with the Fulcrum. :-!









The Bonetto Cinturini strap is reverseable, so that great diamond texture pattern can be turned in or out.

I like it 'in' so the texture gives 'good traction' against the skin without being too tight.

:think: _(That Italian rubber has the great vanilla smell that my cat finds so interesting too...)_


----------



## ManualGearbox

Paradive with a CSW Seatbelt NATO on the way home from work today.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Well, the OEM straps from MKII are very, very good. High Quality, good flexibility, and they seem to be very durable - A great value.
> 
> :-| But they are too short for me.
> 
> So I use this BC strap. It is fitted with a bead-blasted StrapCode / Taikonaut clasp.
> 
> View attachment 12416845
> 
> 
> The BC strap ships with a small stainless clasp that has four adjustment holes and is brushed overall, but has a polished safety buckle. :-(
> 
> View attachment 12416849
> 
> 
> The StrapCode/Taikonaut clasp has more adjustment holes, looks better and has a bead-blasted finish that matches up well with the Fulcrum. :-!
> 
> View attachment 12416851
> 
> 
> The Bonetto Cinturini strap is reverseable, so that great diamond texture pattern can be turned in or out.
> 
> I like it 'in' so the texture gives 'good traction' against the skin without being too tight.
> 
> :think: _(That Italian rubber has the great vanilla smell that my cat finds so interesting too...)_
> 
> View attachment 12416861


Thanks and what an awesome strap combo you have.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: I like the notion that a skilled watchmaker uses a loupe....

...and looks at each set of hands... He studies them....









:think: Maybe we can see some of what he sees....

....Look at those curves and facets and subtle bends....









:think: That's why the *Kingston*....is still the King. ;-)









Have a Great Evening 

|>|>


----------



## heebs

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: I like the notion that a skilled watchmaker uses a loupe....
> 
> ...and looks at each set of hands... He studies them....
> 
> View attachment 12417693
> 
> 
> :think: Maybe we can see some of what he sees....
> 
> ....Look at those curves and facets and subtle bends....
> 
> View attachment 12417695
> 
> 
> :think: That's why the *Kingston*....is still the King. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 12417697
> 
> 
> Have a Great Evening
> 
> |>|>


Gorgeous photos!! Makes me want more gilt in my life.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Anybody else for *SeaFighter* Friday??? ;-)

























 Happy Friday, Folks!! 

|>|>


----------



## 66Cooper

Back in the saddle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Currently sporting a MkII seafighter brushed case Mint!


----------



## Batchelor22

66Cooper said:


> Back in the saddle
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


So many reasons to love that pic!


----------



## hwa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hchj

KW on Super jubilee... the end links don't fit as I hoped... but it is comfortable on the wrist









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

Graywater back in action.


----------



## TheMeasure

Thrilled to be borrowing this one.

OmegaCosmicMan - I can see why the Graywater is your favorite, most worn MKII.

If you had to pick one...quite possibly this would be it.


----------



## OkiFrog

TheMeasure said:


> Thrilled to be borrowing this one.
> 
> OmegaCosmicMan - I can see why the Graywater is your favorite, most worn MKII.
> 
> If you had to pick one...quite possibly this would be it.


Looks great on that strap!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

OkiFrog said:


> Looks great on that strap!


Thanks buddy! It's Watch Gecko's Marine Nationale NATO. I really like the weave and how thin they are.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_:think: My *Graywater* has the day 'off' today...._

 But..... Some more _product testing_....









I have another GMT watch on today...









 Yup - Its the *Key West* on a vintage-style navy blue Horween strap....









:think: Hmmm.....Caught a rain-drop there too...









 Have a Great Week End All.....

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

TheMeasure said:


> Thrilled to be borrowing this one.
> 
> OmegaCosmicMan - I can see why the Graywater is your favorite, most worn MKII.
> 
> If you had to pick one...quite possibly this would be it.


:think: Yeah -- That would work for me too....

I really appreciate the uniqueness of it -- It is a great combination of useful elements.

There is nothing else like it - It really is quite a 'Tool Watch' -- Too bad that MKII doesn't have something like this in the lineup.

I have gotten some nice unexpected compliments on mine.

 That looks real nice. Great photo; Thanks for sharing....

--- Best ---

|>|>


----------



## 66Cooper

King on 18mm RAF.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flip.willy

What is the bezel insert on the graywater made of?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

Over 10,000 ft here, couldn't think of another watch to bring other than an MKII.


----------



## TheMeasure

Flip.willy said:


> What is the bezel insert on the graywater made of?


I believe it's the same that was used on the Paradive which is hard anodized aluminum inlay.


----------



## ManualGearbox

The king at sea...









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Trying on black canvas.




























Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

thejollywatcher said:


> Trying on black canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Very nice!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

OkiFrog said:


> Very nice!


Thank you!

I like the contrast between the texture of the canvas and the smooth matte finish of the case.


----------



## 66Cooper

Key West on vintage leather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ldiesel

Just landed today, my first MKII.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Welcome! An amazing watch to get into the thick of this with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheMeasure

Ldiesel said:


> Just landed today, my first MKII.


Awesome grab for your first MKII! Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## ManualGearbox

Ldiesel said:


> Just landed today, my first MKII.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to the club!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sevens

Full of gold.


----------



## 66Cooper

We need WAY more pix of this watch. It's 1 of 1 (in a big way) and it need more face time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheDude

Too many overhead lights.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'


----------



## Aceldama

Expecting my 2nd Vantage on Monday. That one comes with bracelet. For my sons when they are ready...


----------



## Ldiesel

New-to-me Hawkinge. I absolutely love it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

Re-testing the Graywater.


----------



## TheDude

Had a costume change yesterday...










Today is back to the 369










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

REWIND Graywater days. Going for that era specific look with a Mil Series from Maratac.










IG: th3measure


----------



## 66Cooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

;-) '*Eclipsing*' ..... b-)









....with the _*Graywater*_... b-)









..,.and... _(If you'll excuse the limited ability of the cell phone and yours truly...)_

_Leaving 'totality'_

















And finally figuring out how to get 'something' with the phone...

















:think: _It is quite a wondrous day here..._ 

--- Best---

|>|>


----------



## thejollywatcher

Incredible! Thanks for capturing and sharing!! 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

Vantage #2. Ok, I need another bracelet for #1...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

^^^ It's been in "Notify me" status for a year or so. At least it feels like a year since I asked.

So you're telling me there's a chance! 

http://boutique.mkiiwatches.com/accessories/vantage-bracelet-with-end-pieces.html


----------



## Aceldama

thach said:


> ^^^ It's been in "Notify me" status for a year or so. At least it feels like a year since I asked.
> 
> So you're telling me there's a chance!
> 
> Bracelet, Vantage - Accessories


Good lord, tell me about it! Hope they decide to keep producing it.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MHe225

The Hawkinge punches well above its weight - er, price point. Always a joy to wear.


----------



## SubMoose

Dog Walkin' days of summer are here!


----------



## goyoneuff

Super unique Kingston...!

️.


----------



## 66Cooper

^^^Wonderful pic right there!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sevens




----------



## BobbyMike




----------



## thejollywatcher

Got a couple of Black Ops MN straps from Erika with black DLC hardware. Love 'em!



















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

thejollywatcher said:


> Got a couple of Black Ops MN straps from Erika with black DLC hardware. Love 'em!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


What a great pair! Both watches and straps!

Blue skies, 
-only Jake


----------



## thejollywatcher

JFingers said:


> What a great pair! Both watches and straps!
> 
> Blue skies,
> -only Jake


Thanks Jake. These feel like the best fit so far! Very happy with the look.


----------



## ManualGearbox

Spending my last weekend off for a while cooking and watching soccer with the King. Since its been cooling off lately, it's back on the bracelet.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## cpotters

Hey, Kids! Been a while since I posted, so thought I'd check in...

Reporting from the changeable Mid-Atlantic with Key West #L35-000A/399. Nothing says "hey, look at that tan!" like a white-dialed Key West


----------



## ManualGearbox

Up early for Sunday errands.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Aceldama said:


> Good lord, tell me about it! Hope they decide to keep producing it.


The original Vantage bracelet run had issues with quality and my understanding is that many were unusable hence the end of the run being sold without them.

We've got another thread I started years ago for people to express interest in a riveted option.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Smith1031

First post here. Been lurking awhile.


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## Jcepe55




----------



## Chromejob

Couldn't resist a Maratac sale, and Key West #049 wanted some new shoes.


----------



## TheMeasure

Wear what suits you best










IG: th3measure


----------



## SubMoose

LRRP GMT. New to me, thanks Omega600!


----------



## ManualGearbox

Rocking the Paradive a lot this week. I had it strapped up on a kangaroo NATO today. Still tracking GMT from transfer deadline day.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Black Phoenix with the king. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BSHt013

A coffee cup for ants? 
Or a watch for giants?


----------



## JFingers

thach said:


> A coffee cup for ants?
> Or a watch for giants?


It needs to be at least 3 times bigger than this!


----------



## TheMeasure

Pepsi









-or-

Coke









IG: th3measure


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Graywater* (again)...Today on Erika's Original *'Black Ops'* strap...









:think: _Her 'patina' finished hardware matches up well with the metal finish of the watch._









:think: I love my _*Graywater*_.









 Have a Great Weekend! 

_Enjoy Your Time._

|>|>


----------



## Aceldama

Graywater on the bracelet today. Not sure if this is going to stay on. This bracelet is in dire need of a half link. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Let's make it three GWs in a row.

Edit: With unadjusted date. :-d










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

I had this on earlier today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

While not on my wrist in this photo, I've truly enjoyed being able to test drive this beauty. 









Underneath: custom Helenarou 6538, Hager, Kemmner, Ticino.


----------



## BSHt013

JFingers said:


> It needs to be at least 3 times bigger than this!


Thank you Jake for noticing the reference!



***** said:


> While not on my wrist in this photo, I've truly enjoyed being able to test drive this beauty.


Great shot D!


----------



## ManualGearbox

Leavin' work.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

thach said:


> A coffee cup for ants?
> Or a watch for giants?


That looks like a Toxic NATO? Nice shot.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Morgan24




----------



## ManualGearbox

OkiFrog said:


> That looks like a Toxic NATO? Nice shot.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looks like a Phenomenato! The buckle isn't correct and I think it's a floating keeper.  #natoaddict

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

I haven't worn rubber in decades. The texture is actually really supple and not as sweaty as I thought it would be. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

ManualGearbox said:


> Looks like a Phenomenato! The buckle isn't correct and I think it's a floating keeper.  #natoaddict





OkiFrog said:


> That looks like a Toxic NATO? Nice shot.


The man knows his stuff.


----------



## 66Cooper

Kingston profile in fire










That last pic was iffy at best so here is one a bit more typical. Blame it on the goose

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OkiFrog

Fulcrum with a new NATO.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

The King. Timing 12.5 lbs of pork butt on the smoker. Happy Labor Day, everyone!

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## 66Cooper

A great cruising companion. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thevenin

Jean & t-shirt


----------



## Batchelor22

Had to work today, getting ready for the start of the school year, but this beauty still brings a smile to my face.


----------



## TheMeasure

Trying to showcase the one of a kind, MKII gilt dial.










IG: th3measure


----------



## Jcepe55




----------



## Aceldama

Pulled out the Capstone for my upcoming trip to London. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SubMoose

Milsub LRRP


----------



## Aceldama

SubMoose said:


> Milsub LRRP


HRV or non-HRV? Miss mine, but my Watchco Omega took care of my sword hand itch...


----------



## SubMoose

Aceldama said:


> HRV or non-HRV? Miss mine, but my Watchco Omega took care of my sword hand itch...


HRV although I'd rather have the non version. Did end up finding a GMT version although it is not the exact one I'm searching for either. The hunt continues!


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## TheDude

Had this on the other day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

These are the perfect nights for a fire pit...and a mkii of course.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 66Cooper

Hello there!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jcepe55

MKii stingray


----------



## binhpham1985

Mkii nassau 369









Gửi từ SM-G950F của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## binhpham1985

Mkii nassau 369









Gửi từ SM-G950F của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Hah. I know a Binh Pham but he's older than your photo and doesn't resemble the photo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## binhpham1985

TheDude said:


> Hah. I know a Binh Pham but he's older than your photo and doesn't resemble the photo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


older? I am 32 years old. pics of my avatar taken last year. do not you get confused?? I do not know who you are?

Gửi từ SM-G950F của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

Lost In Translation


----------



## TheDude

binhpham1985 said:


> older? I am 32 years old. pics of my avatar taken last year. do not you get confused?? I do not know who you are?
> 
> Gửi từ SM-G950F của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


I'm saying that I don't think I know you, that I know a different Binh Pham. Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## occasionalnomad




----------



## ManualGearbox

Been wearing my Omegas a lot until this baby came in the mail today. #35.








Updated family picture.








Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Steelinox, you got that strap on front to back!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## STEELINOX

66Cooper said:


> Steelinox, you got that strap on front to back!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


And I like it like that, it's "safer" for me when I thread er up on the wrist; I'm clumsy like that- besides I like the hardware like this as my arm rests on surfaces...
Thanks,
Randy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

I assumed you had a good reason;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ManualGearbox

STEELINOX said:


> And I like it like that, it's "safer" for me when I thread er up on the wrist; I'm clumsy like that- besides I like the hardware like this as my arm rests on surfaces...
> Thanks,
> Randy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I too was perplexed. I'll have to give it a go. Never even considered it!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchmenaenae

Jcepe55 said:


> View attachment 12498291
> 
> 
> MKii stingray


Looks great!


----------



## ManualGearbox

#35 now with 100% more bizarro destro NATO.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

ManualGearbox said:


> #35 now with 100% more bizarro destro NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


See! Works for me! Works for you = Welcome to the "GOOFY STRAP CLUB"
Thanks,
Randy


----------



## ManualGearbox

STEELINOX said:


> See! Works for me! Works for you = Welcome to the "GOOFY STRAP CLUB"
> Thanks,
> Randy


Bonus shot since it's quite sunny here this afternoon...

I accept your welcome to the GOOFY STRAP CLUB (GSC).









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

ManualGearbox said:


> Bonus shot since it's quite sunny here this afternoon...
> 
> I accept your welcome to the GOOFY STRAP CLUB (GSC).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


"Lume Love"!


----------



## spartan6

MK II Paradive on MN NATO


----------



## JFingers

Key West at the Duxford Battle of Britain Reenactment and Airshow.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## Darwin

JFingers said:


> Key West at the Duxford Battle of Britain Reenactment and Airshow.
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Walking through that Concorde was cool (so small!) but the TSR-2 behind it thrilled me more. Very cool. Duxford is awesome and I visited many times when I lived in Cambridge. My first son was born at the Rosie Maternity Hospital and I spent the day (28 hour labour...) watching an F-4U Corsair out of the window of my wife's room as it cartwheeled around the sky over Duxford. Bad husband! Bad daddy!

Really cool, though! A more pleasant memory than the eventual C-section... Both details overshadowed by the memory of the nurse placing my son in my arms!


----------



## Leekster

JFingers said:


> Key West at the Duxford Battle of Britain Reenactment and Airshow.
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Dude!
You missed Reno!!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## TheMeasure

Wow what an impressive MKII collection. It looks like you have Maratac on both your Paradive and Graywater, Phoenix on the King...what's the one on your Vantage?

Thanks



ManualGearbox said:


> Updated family picture.


IG: th3measure


----------



## ManualGearbox

TheMeasure said:


> Wow what an impressive MKII collection. It looks like you have Maratac on both your Paradive and Graywater, Phoenix on the King...what's the one on your Vantage?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> IG: th3measure


Cincy Strap Works Gray SB NATO. All other suggestions are correct! I jumped in on the Project 300 pre-order as well, so that should be joining the collection at some point.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

ManualGearbox said:


> Cincy Strap Works Gray SB NATO. All other suggestions are correct! I jumped in on the Project 300 pre-order as well, so that should be joining the collection at some point.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Ahhh CSW!! Okay thanks. I have their SB Bond and it's one of my favorite NATOS.

Yes, also looking forward to the Project 300 joining my other MKIIs.

IG: th3measure


----------



## MHe225

ManualGearbox said:


> Updated family picture.


How did I miss that one? (rhetorical question, I know the answer ......)

That's a very nice family of MKII watches - a nearly complete / balanced collection; all you need is a light / white dialed watch and a dress watch (although the vantage could fill that role - just put it on a nice leather strap).
I wrote it before, MKII is the best represented brand in both my wife's and my collection of watches. Once our P300's are in, I may post a family picture.


----------



## ManualGearbox

MHe225 said:


> How did I miss that one? (rhetorical question, I know the answer ......)
> 
> That's a very nice family of MKII watches - a nearly complete / balanced collection; all you need is a light / white dialed watch and a dress watch (although the vantage could fill that role - just put it on a nice leather strap).
> I wrote it before, MKII is the best represented brand in both my wife's and my collection of watches. Once our P300's are in, I may post a family picture.


I have a Gerald Genta c case constellation with a silver sunburst dial as my dress watch and a speedy as my chrono. . Anyway, posting from the Emirates before the Arsenal match tonight! COYG!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Rocking (a different) small ride today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheDude

ManualGearbox said:


> Been wearing my Omegas a lot until this baby came in the mail today. #35.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated family picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Congrats bro and welcome to the Graywater club. #39 here (final one)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Not a MkII but it's getting all my wrist time lately. Series 3 on Verizon. Picked it up Friday morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManualGearbox

Checking in before setting off to museums for the day. Timing set to BST, 12 hour bezel adjusted for EST.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## SubMoose

New Erika’s original showed up last week!


----------



## STEELINOX

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Cheers, all;
> 
> Here's my new Paradive checking in - It arrived in yesterdays afternoon mail....
> 
> View attachment 756223
> 
> 
> It's a hefty chunk 'o stainless! Thanks to Bill; it's another Masterpiece! |>|>


"PARADIVE, PARADIVE, PARADIVE" Sorry, just had to bump this back up! The bracelet is amazing! Please let there be a GO for this someday!


----------



## STEELINOX

deleted


----------



## spartan6

Prepping for an early morning surf swim, before the water gets too cold for the year!


----------



## TheMeasure

What a cool shot man! 



spartan6 said:


> View attachment 12546201


IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure

Tilted Time
•
A few drinks in and everything is at a tilt ?










IG: th3measure


----------



## Chromejob

Filmmakers call that a Dutch angle. E.g. the crooks’s lairs in the BATMAN TV series. 

Well done @Spartan6. 

Outstanding, @Manualgearbox. Go for three time zones for more fun & prizes.  Used my Graywater this summer to track UTC, EDT, and Seoul local time. My brain would fog up a bit until I got the hang of it. :think:


----------



## Chromejob

I'm experimenting with fine whiskey and learning to make clear ice balls. Getting there is half the fun.


----------



## spartan6

Very nice cheers and enjoy!


----------



## ManualGearbox

Fellowship match day celebrations with the Vantage!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mephisto

just checking the time


----------



## 66Cooper

Rally school or that your whip? Either way, hell yeah!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheDude

Chromejob said:


> I'm experimenting with fine whiskey and learning to make clear ice balls. Getting there is half the fun.


My buddy's friend owns a company that makes boutique ice balls about the size of racquetballs. He said he was at the Bellagio and the bartender pulled out that brand of ice and unwrapped one for his drink. He asked how many they go through. He replied about 12 50ct bags a day. My friend asked if he knew how much they cost which he didn't. My friend informed him they're $6 a cube... LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mephisto

66Cooper said:


> Rally school or that your whip? Either way, hell yeah!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


3 day rally school, def will be back for the advanced program.( My daily is a stage 2 Subaru but not prepped for racing)


----------



## TheDude

Big crown Nassau










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

Liking the rubber. Might be my favorite MKii.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Silver and gold. Brilliant!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ManualGearbox

Homemade chicken gyoza and steamed veg for dinner!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Enjoying a unseasonably warm night out with my family around the fire pit. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thejollywatcher

Last day with this one. Off to a new wrist tomorrow.




























Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Howdy.... 

_*Graywater*_ #22 is checking in from our Central Oregon High Desert home.....









:think: Here's some of what we're seeing this evening at dusk...;-)









:think: _ (Once is not enough....)_









G'Night, All.... 

---- Best ----

|>|>


----------



## tnvol83

I need a no date Nassau. 

Other than watching watchrecon - wheee else should I keep looking?


----------



## JFingers

tnvol83 said:


> I need a no date Nassau.
> 
> Other than watching watchrecon - wheee else should I keep looking?


Sign up for notices from the MKII website, Mr Yao emails out updates, and that's the best official information. Also, Instagram is a good way to keep track of MKII.

Blue skies and good luck!
-only Jake


----------



## sevens

C3 w/t date


----------



## sevens

C3 w/t date


----------



## 66Cooper

More pix! Is that a gold bezel and crown?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## STEELINOX

The only MKII I have!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevens

STEELINOX said:


> The only MKII I have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not so many people are bond with the white dial Keywest. 
What is your feeling ?


----------



## sevens

66Cooper said:


> More pix! Is that a gold bezel and crown?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes. Gold bezel and crown. 
Bezel insert is an aftermarket one.

Will take more photos later. !


----------



## STEELINOX

sevens said:


> Not so many people are bond with the white dial Keywest.
> What is your feeling ?


Luvit to pieces.
I have a black dial incoming as well (G6)
But my first choice is the white!
I have soooo many "black dialed" timekeepers; a breath of fresh air at last!


----------



## sevens

STEELINOX said:


> Luvit to pieces.
> I have a black dial incoming as well (G6)
> But my first choice is the white!
> I have soooo many "black dialed" timekeepers; a breath of fresh air at last!


I am in G6 too but so far no any information.

I bought the white dialed KW in the market; but still thinking if it is suitable.


----------



## STEELINOX

sevens said:


> I am in G6 too but so far no any information.
> 
> I bought the white dialed KW in the market; but still thinking if it is suitable.


It's "personal choice" and white will always have a market to sell to if you want to change your mind...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevens

It is on bracelet


----------



## STEELINOX

"19th"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foch

Mickey mouse watch because my Paradive isn't here yeto|


----------



## ManualGearbox

Reading while doing some early morning queuing.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## SubMoose

This one.


----------



## sevens

I am thinking about engraving this watch.


----------



## Ldiesel

Me weekend watch on admiralty grey









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Slack Saturday with Kingston on a Maratac Zulu MI-6 band. FYI, Countycomm is having a flash sale of these bands, now in limited stock in 22mm, 20mm, 18mm (like I have here). $6 vice $20 for the next 48 hrs or so. Zulu buckle and two keeper rings. Good sturdy quality, very accurate Goldfinger pattern/colors.

They also have their maroon and rescue orange Mil-Series straps in stock, on sale. I'll post my KW on a maroon when I get mine. 










\\ Posted from an iPad Mini kybd - intelligibility is circumstantial //


----------



## sevens

At the museum of 'minority accommodation'


----------



## Chromejob

Ummmm...


----------



## STEELINOX

"23rd"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Happy 81st anniversary of Pan Am opening commercial air routes from North America to Asia (Hong Kong), October 23rd, 1936.










Key West 049 on a Maratac maroon Mil-series strap, as promised.










Some other interesting history:

China Clipper, the Return - Pan Am Historical Foundation

Treasure Is. Gateway - Pan Am Historical Foundation


----------



## STEELINOX

Chromejob said:


> Happy 81st anniversary of Pan Am opening commercial air routes from North America to Asia (Hong Kong), October 23rd, 1936.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Key West 049 on a Maratac maroon Mil-series strap, as promised.
> 
> 
> View attachment 12601023
> 
> 
> Some other interesting history:
> 
> China Clipper, the Return - Pan Am Historical Foundation
> 
> Treasure Is. Gateway - Pan Am Historical Foundation


That's a "spankin" strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

STEELINOX said:


> That's a "spankin" strap!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have that in 22mm. Would never have thought to put that on the KW because it's a raspberry color but it looks great with the red bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

error


----------



## 66Cooper

Alright, need details on that red strap now.

My Kingston getting in the mix.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chromejob

TheDude said:


> I have that in 22mm. Would never have thought to put that on the KW because it's a raspberry color but it looks great with the red bezel.


Yeah, it's supposed to be "maroon" but is really more raspberry than cranberry. Still, a nice change of pace. Christmas-y, even. 

They're still on sale this evening at CountyComm. The MI-6 Zulu and Nitrox straps as well.

S-series still nice, still on sale:


----------



## SubMoose

Graywater. Love the yellow.


----------



## Foch

Custom Seiko built with MKII parts by jack at IWW, back when Bill sold the parts. A special watch for my deployment to Iraq.


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManualGearbox

Picked this one up from the bay. The bezel friction spring is shot. After taking off the bezel entirely I'm curious as to if a steel bezel inset with a red triangle and pip might be cool? Either way, it's time to call MKII for some parts!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Bunds!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

18mm Phoenix Bond setup helping get through Halloween costume making. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JFingers

The King. Still my favorite watch. Even after a couple very special new acquisitions. Oh, and it's -1 second in 2 days. However, I'm super-wis-ing it these days and wearing two watches, with my Garmin D2C (issued) on my right wrist.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## goyoneuff

Nice non-hand picture Jake ! 


JFingers said:


> The King. Still my favorite watch. Even after a couple very special new acquisitions. Oh, and it's -1 second in 2 days. However, I'm super-wis-ing it these days and wearing two watches, with my Garmin D2C (issued) on my right wrist.
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


----------



## 66Cooper

Thanks for the reco Chromejob!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flip.willy

It came ready to wear...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff

A very special pair...

Hopefully the image is good enough to showcase their "uniqueness"...


----------



## TheMeasure

Nice!! Is this the acrylic insert?



Flip.willy said:


> It came ready to wear...


IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure

Awesome combo G!! Very unique, I love them both!!



goyoneuff said:


> A very special pair...
> 
> Hopefully the image is good enough to showcase their "uniqueness"...


IG: th3measure


----------



## Flip.willy

TheMeasure said:


> Nice!! Is this the acrylic insert?
> 
> IG: th3measure


It is! Looks great in person, very happy I went with it.

(Was waffling between aluminum/ acrylic, especially because i know myself and will likely bang it against something in the next 24 hours)...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

It looks great in your pic, I'm sure it's even better in person. Look forward to more pics. Congrats and enjoy!!!



Flip.willy said:


> It is! Looks great in person, very happy I went with it.
> 
> (Was waffling between aluminum/ acrylic, especially because i know myself and will likely bang it against something in the next 24 hours)...


IG: th3measure


----------



## ManualGearbox

Flip.willy said:


> It came ready to wear...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great! I'm a bit jealous of the acrylic bezels now!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManualGearbox

Goin' out for drinks n'at.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManualGearbox

Swapped out the straps on the Nassau.


----------



## clarencek

Just kidding. I met Bill at W&W today in nyc and snapped this pic.

I also picked up a ready to wear paradive acrylic no date. It's so nice and the MKII team was very nice including a. Inch of freebies.


----------



## JFingers

clarencek said:


> Just kidding. I met Bill at W&W today in nyc and snapped this pic.
> 
> I also picked up a ready to wear paradive acrylic no date. It's so nice and the MKII team was very nice including a. Inch of freebies.


Nice! That 300 is is looking pretty awesome, and nice pick up with the RTW Paradive! That's the configuration I ordered, and I think I made the right choice...

Wear it in good health and blue skies!
-only Jake


----------



## JFingers

Not today, but that time I needed a fast car to chase airplanes.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## 66Cooper

Undersized Tudor camo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NoMusicNoLife

Trekking on a wet day!


----------



## goyoneuff

Really, one of a kind !


----------



## ca_ng

Alongside my Hawkinge is a newly acquired Paradive-ish watch, a Benrus Type II A 

I've looked for one in the past, and ironically handling Bill's at the MKII booth at Wind-Up this past weekend re-ignited my interest. Luckily I found one at a local vintage dealer, and it happens to be a birth year one too.

I definitely recommend the MKII Paradive RTW - trying them on they look and feel great on the wrist. I couldn't decide which bezel looked best because they all look great. And they will be way more robust and cheaper to service than a Benrus Type I/II.


----------



## goyoneuff

More matte King with guilt !!!


----------



## 66Cooper

Only just realized how perfect this shirt is for this this watch. Red and blue for the bezel. Gold for the gilt. Lovely 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 66Cooper

Really digging this strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## longstride

That Paradive Rocks!


----------



## longstride

So *spartan6* - you have 2 Paradives?



spartan6 said:


> MK II Paradive on MN NATO
> View attachment 12526535


----------



## Tetraflop

Kingston today.









Dietmar


----------



## Jcepe55

By the window... stingray MKii just a beautiful watch.


----------



## ManualGearbox

A day off means a beer with lunch out.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

Warm Autumn Red










IG: th3measure


----------



## harrym71

Throwing it back to last Monday when I was in Cuba and the bezel on my Nassau came in handy.
Seven more minutes til I had to flip on my stomach to tan my back.:-!


----------



## 66Cooper

Red and orange clashing a bit but I don't care! Ha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheMeasure

Great shot Harry! 



harrym71 said:


> View attachment 12653665


IG: th3measure


----------



## TripleCalendar

Jcepe55 said:


> View attachment 12635795
> 
> 
> By the window... stingray MKii just a beautiful watch.


Amazing. The good old days of MKii. Stingray, Sea Fighter, being able to go online, customize a watch, and have it shipped and delivered soon after....


----------



## SubMoose

Has to be the most legible bezel I own and always the right fit cold or warm with M⚓N


----------



## 66Cooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SubMoose

LRRP GMT Now with Orange!


----------



## Jeff43

Picture taken a few days ago but I am wearing it again today.


----------



## SubMoose

Milsub


----------



## TheMeasure

IG: th3measure


----------



## SubMoose

Following the measure today.


----------



## Doulos Christos

Recently contracted the MKII virus: new arrival.


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

New shoes: Model 2 Premium from Worn & Wound


----------



## Doulos Christos

Have a great Thanksgiving, I'll be in Nassau. b-)


----------



## 66Cooper

Giving my 7 year old daughter a little lesson on the progression of watches over time;-)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 66Cooper

Got my best friends brother in law into mkii's. He picked up a Kingston and a key west straight away. Had to take a little "family gathering" shot. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ManualGearbox

Getting in an early start today on my "Fake Thanksgiving".









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

Lately this Maratac has been my most worn strap for the KW. The color compliments the gilt nicely.










IG: th3measure


----------



## JFingers

The King since Wednesday. Still my favorite watch.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## Chromejob

I have that Maratac desert tan Mil-series that I wear with my Kingston at times, it IS a great match for the gilt. Somehow I prefer the USAF gray with the Key West. (Something about the airline seatbelt color going with the 6542 homage.)

Lately wearing the Maratac MI-6 series Zulus with my Kingston and others. Great-wearing, a little thicker than their previous MI-6 series.


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

3.6.9 kind of day










IG: th3measure


----------



## Chromejob

66Cooper said:


> Giving *my 007 year old* daughter a little lesson on the progression of watches over time;-)


I fixed that for you....


----------



## 66Cooper

Hahahaha!!! Brilliant!

Actually realized I missed one. I have a Space View tuning fork watch as well. Obviously a bit of an outlier in that group...

Obviously I sure I missed plenty of steps in the "progression of time" but it was enough to get her thinking.

And what I'm wearing today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JFingers

This thing is +1 second over 3 days. I'm digging it.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

It's Friday (yay), dinner out, what to wear what to wear&#8230;?


----------



## TheMeasure

©️ CLARITY ©️










IG: th3measure


----------



## Semper Jeep

I've been wearing my RTW Paradive since receiving it earlier this week. I'm really digging it!










I decided to get my whole MKII family together today...


----------



## Neily_San

Paradive Gen3 happly takes spot number 5 in the MKII stable :-D










All the best. 
Neily

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ManualGearbox

Catching a flight. Only one clear choice to spend a weekend in another time zone.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neily_San

I am going fully Ready To Wear today. Just need to set the time / date on the Hawkinge before I head out.










Enjoy your MKIIs. 
All the best. 
Neily

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OkiFrog

The MKII Vantage today with the Schon Design pen. I had forgotten how comfortable this bracelet is.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

My GW now has some non-DLC company.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Key west all wrapped up and ready to tackle stringing lights on tree. Tree sap is my kryptonite!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## longstride

Wearing my new Paradive Gen 3......









...it's a beaut.....review to follow soon.....Bill's decision to develop a RTW line of watches is well founded....the 'Hawkinge' got the ball rolling and this the new 'Gen 3' Paradive does not dissapoint.


----------



## STEELINOX

Goofy!

But so is this!

















66Cooper said:


> Key west all wrapped up and ready to tackle stringing lights on tree. Tree sap is my kryptonite!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SubMoose

New to me Blackwater in unworn condition, thanks for not acting faster Aceldama!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

Congrats on your new Blackwater! I absolutely love this config.. I hope Bill brings these options to the RTW Paradive.



SubMoose said:


> View attachment 12706623
> 
> New to me Blackwater in unworn condition...


IG: th3measure


----------



## 66Cooper

Is anyone else just a tad bit sad that there wasn’t a lumed acrylic bezel option for the key west?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Howdy- 

b-) Here is *'the Black' *....









:think: Yup. Those fully-lumed bezels are sweet....









*Welcome!* to the new Paradive brethren.... b-)

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

The Day has surrendered to Night, and I am closing it with my *Key West*.









:think: _Number 191 is unique. 
_
Enjoy Your Time! 

|>|>


----------



## Neily_San

The Gen3 seems to confidently pull off a 70s vibe on a vintage style bund.










Have a great weekend all. 
:-D
Neily

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheMeasure

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure

Tough weekend decisions #strapSaturday 










IG: th3measure


----------



## longstride

Paradive 3 on a NATO...


----------



## TheMeasure

longstride said:


> Paradive 3 on a NATO...
> 
> View attachment 12721587


That NATO looks great! I'm enjoying my Acu Gray from Maratac as well.










IG: th3measure


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoMusicNoLife

Today is Nassau day.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

I've got this one for a spin today.... 









--- Enjoy Your Time ---

|>|>


----------



## TheMeasure

Caught the lighting right, how about a matte navy blue dial Hawkinge?










IG: th3measure


----------



## powerband

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> The Day has surrendered to Night, and I am closing it with my *Key West*.
> 
> View attachment 12711051
> 
> 
> :think: _Number 191 is unique.
> _
> Enjoy Your Time!
> 
> |>|>


Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

King today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aceldama

Been a awhile since I posted here. In a Rolex mode lately, but this one is up there in my list of favs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:roll:


> Been a awhile since I posted here. ....... but this one is up there in my list of favs.


"Yeah Buddy" ;-)

:think: I have been found lately wearing some Steinhart and Dagaz watches off and on....... but I always, _always_ come back to this one.....









It has everything I want in _My_ watch. If I could change one thing with this, it would be to have it cased in titanium.

Then it would be ....._*Perfect*_.

:think: _But....It is pretty, pretty dang good the way it is... _

|>|>


----------



## OkiFrog

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :roll:
> 
> "Yeah Buddy" ;-)
> 
> :think: I have been found lately wearing some Steinhart and Dagaz watches off and on....... but I always, _always_ come back to this one.....
> 
> View attachment 12741977
> 
> 
> It has everything I want in _My_ watch. If I could change one thing with this, it would be to have it cased in titanium.
> 
> Then it would be ....._*Perfect*_.
> 
> :think: _But....It is pretty, pretty dang good the way it is... _
> 
> |>|>


OCM which Dagaz do you have in your collection? I'm a fan of the Graywater too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

OkiFrog said:


> OCM which Dagaz do you have in your collection? I'm a fan of the Graywater too.


 I was able to pick up a new TII Typhoon "DeLuxe" with the NE15 on a bracelet.

It has the military Arabic (Type 2) dial and Countdown/12-hour bezel. It is very cool... ;-)


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

;-) _(And Now.... Back to Your Regular-Scheduled Postings....)_ 

:think: Well... Time to get this one out today... ;-)









:think: Man - this has so many good qualities. *Please, Bill. Bring It Back!

*_(Love Me some Lume-Brick Lume....) _b-)









;-) Will *Project 300* have this feature? It is quite an advance in lumed markers compared to previous dials...

Anyway, Here it is on a Hirsch _'Perfomance'_ strap....









Enjoy those MKII's Y'all....

--- Best ---

|>|>


----------



## OkiFrog

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> I was able to pick up a new TII Typhoon "DeLuxe" with the NE15 on a bracelet.
> 
> It has the military Arabic (Type 2) dial and Countdown/12-hour bezel. It is very cool... ;-)


I picked up a Dagaz Cav 1 Type 2.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dangdep

Vantage looking at home in the office, though it prefers the rainforests.


----------



## SubMoose

Blackwater headed for Blackwater Sound, Key Largo Florida
Merry Christmas Ya'll


----------



## OkiFrog

SubMoose said:


> View attachment 12754945
> 
> Blackwater headed for Blackwater Sound, Key Largo Florida
> Merry Christmas Ya'll


Love that Blackwater! Merry Christmas.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

The new Paradive...!


----------



## Aceldama

The classic. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DDickson73

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

SubMoose said:


> Blackwater headed for Blackwater Sound, Key Largo Florida
> Merry Christmas Ya'll


Great Combo there. Happy New Year, and Thanks for sharing....

|>|>


----------



## 66Cooper

Tropical dreaming as we stay on indoors and warm while a little winter storm blows through

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aaronandrew

My new (to me) Kingston!


----------



## DDickson73

TGIF - have a good weekend all









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevens

Closer look


----------



## 66Cooper

More!!! Can’t get enough macros 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sevens

66Cooper said:


> More!!! Can't get enough macros
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Here you go.. LOL


[url=https://flic.kr/p/21TCFuV]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/23dcxsC]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/23fPCv8]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/23fPCBk]


----------



## 66Cooper

Lovely!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rocalin

my Destro Nassau 




















versus the "old lady"








I'm still dreaming of the Key West matte Dial... they say "patience is a virtue" - to be honest I'm more in "sinner mood" than "virtue"...
All the best!


----------



## johnsilva

Its "The Hawkings" and the latest release of MK plus first ever brand’s burgeoning ready-to-wear collection.Its made in japan and it weight similarly to the current day submariner


----------



## sevens

rocalin said:


> my Destro Nassau
> View attachment 12788081
> View attachment 12788083
> View attachment 12788087
> 
> 
> versus the "old lady"
> View attachment 12788089
> 
> 
> I'm still dreaming of the Key West matte Dial... they say "patience is a virtue" - to be honest I'm more in "sinner mood" than "virtue"...
> All the best!


How did you do that ?  
Could you pls share


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevens

rocalin said:


> my Destro Nassau
> View attachment 12788081
> View attachment 12788083
> 
> 
> I'm still dreaming of the Key West matte Dial... they say "patience is a virtue" - to be honest I'm more in "sinner mood" than "virtue"...
> All the best!


Not MKII but same style. I just did it today.


----------



## rocalin

_Not MKII but same style. I just did it today. _

Hi, sorry for the delay... and anyway I see you found by yourself. Any watchmaker worthing his salt can reverse the case (if the watch doesn't have the date function). It's nice not to have the crown snagging at your pockets.
Plus, the Nassau will be for my son - he's left handed.
Well done!!!!


----------



## sevens

rocalin said:


> _Not MKII but same style. I just did it today. _
> 
> Hi, sorry for the delay... and anyway I see you found by yourself. Any watchmaker worthing his salt can reverse the case (if the watch doesn't have the date function). It's nice not to have the snagging at your pockets.
> Plus, the Nassau will be for my son - he's left handed.
> Well done!!!!


If the watch has date function at 3h or 4h position, it is no problem too.


----------



## rocalin

@steelinox: for me it's Key West frustration


----------



## 66Cooper

To make a destro, you need a dateless Watch. At least, it I makes things A LOT easier. What is done is to simply rotate the dial 180 degrees. Depending on the dial and movement, there are dial feet that mount into the movement. Some will cut them off and just stick the dial down to the movement. Now, all of this is done by a professional of course ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 66Cooper

rocalin said:


> @steelinox: for me it's Key West frustration
> View attachment 12792975
> 
> View attachment 12792977


Is that made with all gen Rollie parts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rocalin

66Cooper said:


> Is that made with all gen Rollie parts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No, it's all genuine (if "gen" is for generic). I used, as a base, my GMT 16710 + the Explorer set - I can "play" 6 times.... Easier (and safer, in terms of water resistance) than using the Explorer base + insert.


----------



## Yellowdrive

The photo is from last week when the weather in DC was BITTER cold.


----------



## Peteagus

Nice! My Key West and I* are in the middle of a long process of moving back to DC. I remember on one of these threads seeing someone's elses wristshots in front of a WMATA bus table - or maybe those were your shots? Either way, could be quite a few Key Wests in DC before too long!

*and my wife and kids, too.



Yellowdrive said:


> The photo is from last week when the weather in DC was BITTER cold.


----------



## rocalin

Yellowdrive said:


> The photo is from last week when the weather in DC was BITTER cold.
> 
> View attachment 12793239


droooooooling!!! what a beaut! magnifique
If you want, I can find a nice shelter, for your Key West, on the warmer French Riviera... wink wink nudge nudge


----------



## Yellowdrive

svendsenp said:


> Nice! My Key West and I* are in the middle of a long process of moving back to DC. I remember on one of these threads seeing someone's elses wristshots in front of a WMATA bus table - or maybe those were your shots? Either way, could be quite a few Key Wests in DC before too long!
> 
> *and my wife and kids, too.


That was me! I took that photo when it was 95 degrees and humid as all hell. We'll have to organize a MKII meet up in DC at some point.


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## sevens

rocalin said:


> @steelinox: for me it's Key West frustration
> View attachment 12792975
> 
> View attachment 12792977


whao

where did you get the bezel > ?


----------



## rocalin

sevens said:


> whao
> 
> where did you get the bezel > ?


The pepsi was on the watch, as for the black it's from my collection


----------



## Yellowdrive

My old wax cotton was beyond repair, so I treated myself to something new. The gilt dial looks great with the buttons...


----------



## 66Cooper

A break from the subzero temps we've been having here on the north east. Played hooky with the Kingston...and my 7 year old. She is officially a skier now! Proud dad moment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WichitaViajero

So clean cut! I like it!



Jeff43 said:


> Picture taken a few days ago but I am wearing it again today.
> 
> View attachment 12662783


----------



## OkiFrog

WichitaViajero said:


> So clean cut! I like it!


That strap looks great! Where did you get it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## e dantes

We have subzero temps here, so I am staying in with my Key West.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

MKII - SKX 'Alpha' from 2004.


----------



## Terence1025

Today


----------



## 66Cooper

This combo yesterday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 66Cooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 66Cooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cybercat

'
Resizing bracelet....


----------



## 66Cooper

I find that once I install the bracelet on either my KW or kingston, I tend to keep it on bracelet for a week or more. With straps, I change them almost daily. 
This guy was on its bracelet for nearly a month...till today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aaronandrew

It's a usual grey day in the PNW, so I'm dreaming about warmer climates!


----------



## TheMeasure

IG: th3measure


----------



## 66Cooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Peteagus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jay27

Kingston


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

In and out with the *Nassau* 3-6-9 on Erika's Originals 'Black Ops'....









-- Have a Great Day --

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: 

So, Here's the 'set-up'... It is cold out. Twenty-four degrees on the thermometer - and dropping. There is a northwest breeze of about ten miles per hour. It is cold out, and it is going to be colder into the early morning hours.

It is about 00:30. You're nodding off to sleep, after a long meeting which stretched out an hour too long. You've made a post on the forum, the critters have been fed for the night, and it's time to head for the rack to get some shut-eye.

As you are walking through the house, now darkened, you ...hear some noise. Low volume, low frequency.Then you start to notice that the floor is moving a little, barely perceptible in your sleepy, ready-for-bed haze. And then the pictures on the wall start to make some noise. Although you can't really see them through the gloom, you can hear them moving, along with glassware in the kitchen and other things around the house, now starting to give off their own unique sounds as they move and vibrate.

It's an Earthquake, and a Big One. It lasts for what seems like an _'eternity_', because its oscillation and rocking motion seem much longer in duration than any other earthquake you remember. Including that big one in 1964 you went through as a ten-year-old.

The One that birthed three Tsunamis that devastated your town and the coastlines around the place that You live, changing the lives of the people that lived through it, changing them irrevocably, forever.

You're not sleepy anymore. There are things that need to be done NOW, and you have got to do them.

So what watch do you put on?

This One.









Why is that important?

It is set to show UTC time on its 4th hand.

Because all the preliminary data you will examine, all the notifications that first come out on the Internet will be notated in UTC time format.

You have 45 minutes time (according to the first warning you see about five minutes after the event).

And if it was like that one in March 1964, that means that it may be weeks before you have round-the-clock electrical service.

The water service may be interrupted, so you need to stock some water. Fill the tubs and those 6-gallon buckets with lids that you have for this occasion.

Get fresh gas for the generators while you still are able.

Top off that old diesel truck so that you have 460 miles of driving before you have to fuel again - if you can.

It's Go Time.









--- Enjoy Your Time ---

|>|>


----------



## d88

Well now we have sage advice on what a gentleman should wear during an earthqualke n Alaska. Stay safe out there.


----------



## TheMeasure

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> So, Here's the 'set-up'...


Keeping you in my thoughts OCM. Stay safe and hope all works out for you and your community.

But definitely a great choice going with the GW..really could be the "One".

IG: th3measure


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

TheMeasure said:


> Keeping you in my thoughts OCM. Stay safe and hope all works out for you and your community.
> 
> But definitely a great choice going with the GW..really could be the "One".
> 
> IG: th3measure


 This story has a happy ending (so far). The earthquake that shook so hard has been characterized as a lateral strike/slip - which did not generate large vertical movement in the depth of the water. The small tidal action that was observed, is presumed to have been the result of an underwater slide, probably from the steep walls of the Aleutian Trench somewhere near that area.

The earthquakes continue. There has been a steady stream of smaller aftershocks, occurring all day since the 7.9 , from magnitude 2.5 up to around 4.5. But I haven't felt any of those.

It was a long night, to be sure. It was after 4 AM before I finally turned in. I am at +80 feet, so I wasn't worried about the wave getting up to where our home is. The damage to the remainder of our seaside community and the damage to critical systems here though, would be the factor of most concern.

After living through the Great Alaskan Earthquake in 1964, and the aftermath....Well. You do not forget that.

So Far, All Good. We hope it remains so.

Thank You for your thoughts.

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: This cold, windy day has me thinking about some other place that is warm. Much Warmer....

So....









_*Key West*_ anyone?









--- Have a Great Day ---

|>|>


----------



## TheMeasure

The MKII gilt still impresses me and it always will..it's unmatched don't you think?










IG: th3measure


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

On a* Key West* kick -- started out today with this one.....









-and-









But, I had to take advantage of a break in the weather....









....And climb up onto the roof to replace a chimney cap that sailed away in a recent blast of winter weather....

So, 'Old Reliable' came out for that....









...and finished out a productive day.

--- Enjoy Your Time ---

|>|>


----------



## OkiFrog

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> On a* Key West* kick -- started out today with this one.....
> 
> View attachment 12841679
> 
> 
> -and-
> 
> View attachment 12841681
> 
> 
> But, I had to take advantage of a break in the weather....
> 
> View attachment 12841683
> 
> 
> ....And climb up onto the roof to replace a chimney cap that sailed away in a recent blast of winter weather....
> 
> So, 'Old Reliable' came out for that....
> 
> View attachment 12841685
> 
> 
> ...and finished out a productive day.
> 
> --- Enjoy Your Time ---
> 
> |>|>


Always enjoy your amazing pictures.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jay27

Just received this today...,









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: In 'Winter's Light'....









---Best Wishes ---

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

And...More of 'Winter's Light'...

:think: _(The sun is out and it stopped snowing....)_









 "Once is Not Enough" ;-)

--- Happy Sunday ---

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: No words necessary for this one...... ;-)









Have a Great Day, Folks!

_(Enjoy Your Time)

|>|>
_


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Now....._Dappled_.... in a ray of afternoon sun....









- and -

Evening.









:think: To me, the *Kingston* gilt dial is still an unparalleled achievement.

|>|>


----------



## JFingers

Lume shot!

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## TheMeasure

Trying so hard to resist these, but this lumed bezel shot...



JFingers said:


> Lume shot!


IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure

I don't need a lumed acrylic bezel Paradive...
I don't need a lumed acrylic bezel Paradive...
Need to distract myself, this one is kind of helping.










IG: th3measure


----------



## jgibbs3

I resisted liking these for so long, chalking them up to "Another Rolex homage". Holy hell, they are pretty. Nice shots guys!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: An appreciation of..... _Perfection_.....in a _'Little Machine'_









--- Have A Great Day ---

|>|>


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocalin

@OmegaCosmicMan
Oh la la! Irrrrrrésistible!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_ Key West_ in _"Wintry Mix"_...... ;-)

So it is windy, rainy, snowy, and _'the bottom is dropping out the glass'_....* :-(

I want to get my 'exercise walk' in for the day, so....

....It's time for a Strap Change.

:think: _(I don't want to ruin that super-nice Horween strap with a soaking....) _;-)









(Put it on blue natural rubber.)

--- Love that 'scent of vanilla'....

Layer up, courtesy of Patagonia, Filson and Eddie Bauer....

And Off We Go!

|>|>

(*Wind steady NNE at 20 knots and barometer dropping Rapidly.)


----------



## 66Cooper

This combo... which I haven't done in forever









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Peteagus

KW on a Phoenix in the sun










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

;-) Time for Bed here....









Good Night, All....

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

It has become morning again, and 'bright enough' outside for a decent shot....









Happy Super Bowl Sunday!

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

What to wear for my 'afternoon workout'....2 hours and 20 minutes of snow shoveling....









My *Graywater* on super heavy-duty rubber strap - _Of Course! ;-)

|>|>_


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

|>|>


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Set it and forget it. I've worn this watch for 3 weeks straight. I haven't done that for years with a single watch. I don't even think about it, I just strap this one on my left wrist (and my Garmin D2C on my right) and go. 3 weeks it's gained 5 seconds. I'm not good at math, but that's pretty awesome accuracy. What a great watch.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## TheMeasure

@omegacosmicman,

Here's some radar sweep lume for ya!










IG: th3measure


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunlock




----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flip.willy

JFingers said:


> Set it and forget it. I've worn this watch for 3 weeks straight. I haven't done that for years with a single watch. I don't even think about it, I just strap this one on my left wrist (and my Garmin D2C on my right) and go. 3 weeks it's gained 5 seconds. I'm not good at math, but that's pretty awesome accuracy. What a great watch.
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Having the same experience, it really is just dead accurate. Very impressed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

'Product Testing Days' .....









:-s _The *Key West*-???_ ;-)









:think:_ *Nope*. It's been shown to work just fine.... |>_









_(Breaking in a new DiModell 'Navy Blue' strap...)_ b-)

Have a Great Day, Folks!

|>|>


----------



## STEELINOX

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> 'Product Testing Days' .....
> 
> View attachment 12893379
> 
> 
> :-s _The *Key West*-???_ ;-)
> 
> View attachment 12893381
> 
> 
> :think:_ *Nope*. It's been shown to work just fine.... |>_
> 
> View attachment 12893383
> 
> 
> _(Breaking in a new DiModell 'Navy Blue' strap...)_ b-)
> 
> Have a Great Day, Folks!
> 
> |>|>


That Blue strap is classy!
R


----------



## sevens




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Classics*... :think: _(Comfortable, well-worn denim, warm flannel....)_









And my _*Key West.*_..









|>|>


----------



## occasionalnomad

After realizing I was wearing my Apple Watch too much, I've got my Key West back on the wrist today.


----------



## 66Cooper

A drab, damp "British" day with a British car...and an amazing watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## harrym71

66Cooper said:


> A drab, damp "British" day with a British car...and an amazing watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What car?


----------



## 66Cooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## spartan6

TGIF Paradive on leather Zuludiver!


----------



## jatherly

STEELINOX said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dog is thinking, if I'm quick I can snap off that wrist and get me a sweeeeeeeet watch!!!


----------



## STEELINOX

jatherly said:


> Dog is thinking, if I'm quick I can snap off that wrist and get me a sweeeeeeeet watch!!!


He's got good taste in timepieces my pup has!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
Not taken any pics of me wearing this one for a while, until today...


----------



## TheMeasure

This beauty deserves a bump!



66Cooper said:


>


IG: th3measure


----------



## Aceldama




----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

We are twins today!









Not identical twins of course

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: Here's another appreciation of the *Key West*.....









....in White. b-)

--- Best ---

|>|>


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DDickson73

Have a good weekend -









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

I don't know why I waited so long to pick up these straps from @aliasrichmond. They look even better in person.










 pic inspired by @Tetraflop

IG: th3measure


----------



## 66Cooper

That could be a product shot for either the watch or the strap!


















Kingston in the "rainforest"...ok not a real one but the rainforest cafe with the kids

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheMeasure

A humble thank you buddy!



66Cooper said:


> That could be a product shot for either the watch or the strap!


IG: th3measure


----------



## DDickson73

TheMeasure said:


> I don't know why I waited so long to pick up these straps from @aliasrichmond. They look even better in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic inspired by @Tetraflop
> 
> IG: th3measure


Very sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

Thanks buddy!



DDickson73 said:


> Very sharp!


IG: th3measure


----------



## SubMoose

Milsub


----------



## spartan6

Paradive on Zuludiver leather NATO
amongst a pile of memories.


----------



## SubMoose

Wathens, Key West, Spanish Galleon...great combo


----------



## Chromejob

TheMeasure said:


> I don't know why I waited so long to pick up these straps from @aliasrichmond. They look even better in person.
> 
> IG: th3measure


I think they set off a Kingston better than a Corvus/Phoenix or others. Something about the touch of gold in the green.

Here's his rare(?) 16mm experiment enjoying some café time.


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

The Kingston is a strap monster.. but a nice black NATO is tough to beat.










IG: th3measure


----------



## Jeff43




----------



## gcompany1969

Very nice looking watch (and strap selection). I like the "no date" version.


----------



## 66Cooper

The Key on a Camille Fournet croc strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DDickson73

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_'Product testing'_ yesterday.......









Last night, (and today too....) ;-)

|>|>


----------



## Aceldama

Start of the day, end of the day. Way nicer in hand. Gilt was not washed out like I was expecting. Hard to photograph for sure.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

I started out today with....









But later.....









:think: And, as I get ready to 'turn in'.... ;-)









:think: _(A 'Still Life' of sorts....) 

_--- Best ---

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

'_*Fulcrum* Friday_' - ?? ;-)









:think: '_Old Man Winter_' is not done with us yet...









:think: _Those Hands_ - details *Matter*. Look at those curves and facets!









:think: Details *Matter*. Look at the relief of the '_Lume-Brick_' Technology markers...









:think: This is *Why* MKII always returns to be the focal point of my 'watch hobby'....

Or is it...._Obsession_*.. ??

|>|>

p.s. (The _'Lady Who Lets Me Live With Her'_ might have an informed opinion on *that....)


----------



## SubMoose

St Louis and Denmark time tracked today.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_*KEYWEST GMT*_....









:think: (..._In_ *Un* Key West '_Late Winter Light'_....) ;-)

|>|>


----------



## longstride

Paradive 3 on a Heavy Duty NATO...


----------



## sevens

Inside the MKII
What do you think about see-through caseback


----------



## MHe225

RTW Hawkinge - does not dilute the brand ......


----------



## wielingab

This one today, Stingray with lumed bezel. Bart


----------



## 66Cooper

Back on the croc









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

In 'Morning Light' .....









Happy Friday, Folks....

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

;-) Yep. Switched. 









_'Friday Evening Fulcrum'_


----------



## Flip.willy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

66Cooper said:


> Back on the croc


Interesting shifter-knob - what car is that?

For me still the Hawkinge (older photo):


----------



## 66Cooper

Just the ol Mini Cooper. The shift knob is a rare one from John Coopers garage.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boxsash

Driving last week before the snow arrived....


----------



## TheMeasure

I finally got a jubilee for my KW. Had the pleasure of picking it up from a fellow WIS who had it on his KW. Man I think it looks good.










IG: th3measure


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheMeasure

With the jubilee giving my KW a new look, this will be on the wrist for awhile.










IG: th3measure


----------



## OkiFrog

TheMeasure said:


> With the jubilee giving my KW a new look, this will be on the wrist for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IG: th3measure


What brand is the jubilee? It looks great!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

OkiFrog said:


> What brand is the jubilee? It looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks brother, it's a Hadley Roma model# MB4216.

IG: th3measure


----------



## SubMoose

LRRP


----------



## Thevenin




----------



## Sdengr

I really do think the Coke/gilt key wests are the dark horses of the lineup. The pepsi/gilt is timeless and goes with anything, but the coke gilt seems like such a cool looking aesthetic.


----------



## Thevenin

All KW versions shine in their timeless look, but I have to say black & red on its original bracelet is the most versatile for me. Rocking daily even more nowadays.

And it has been like so from the Rolex side.

That said, having a beautiful Coke gilt Key-West allows me to keep my 16710 on the Pepsi insert with jubilee, pretty close to myself. So there's that


----------



## Sdengr

Thevenin said:


> All KW versions shine in their timeless look, but I have to say black & red on its original bracelet is the most versatile for me. Rocking daily even more nowadays.
> 
> And it has been like so from the Rolex side.
> 
> That said, having a beautiful Coke gilt Key-West allows me to keep my 16710 on the Pepsi insert with jubilee, pretty close to myself. So there's that


Agreed. I bought my pepsi KW from a forum member brand new at a great deal, but If I by chance ever win the lottery for the general ordering I'm getting a coke gilt for certain.

On a side note you're the third fellow San Diegan I've noticed on the MKII forum, we should start petitioning MKII to do G2Gs over on the West coast for a change!


----------



## Peteagus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sdengr said:


> Agreed. I bought my pepsi KW from a forum member brand new at a great deal, but If I by chance ever win the lottery for the general ordering I'm getting a coke gilt for certain.
> 
> On a side note you're the third fellow San Diegan I've noticed on the MKII forum, we should start petitioning MKII to do G2Gs over on the West coast for a change!


I'm in for a gtg!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullyautomatix

10 year old Sea Fighter with new boots!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeepBlue1

Nice one!


----------



## TheMeasure

For whatever reason I always enjoy when the minute hand passes over the GMT hand. At a quick glance it gives the illusion the minute hand is tipped with a nice arrow.



svendsenp said:


>


IG: th3measure


----------



## thejollywatcher

I used to own one of these before. Seeing it again made me realize that of all the variants I used to own...I miss this one the most.



Fullyautomatix said:


> View attachment 13014683
> 10 year old Sea Fighter with new boots!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DDickson73

A quick pic while on the elevator









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

This One...









Grey-Bezel _Fulcrum_ in "Morning Light" .....

Have a Great Day...

|>|>


----------



## Sdengr

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> This One...
> 
> View attachment 13017247
> 
> 
> Grey-Bezel _Fulcrum_ in "Morning Light" .....
> 
> Have a Great Day...
> 
> |>|>


I think if I ever saw one of these pop up for sale I might have a heart attack, they're so rare. The grey bezel variant you have looks to be the best one in my opinion. Have you ever thought about or tried putting a bracelet on it?


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Nope!



Sdengr said:


> I think if I ever saw one of these pop up for sale I might have a heart attack, they're so rare. The grey bezel variant you have looks to be the best one in my opinion. Have you ever thought about or tried putting a bracelet on it?


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Well, I started with this.....









But...









....Ended with this other one....

Happy Easter Weekend, Folks...

|>|>


----------



## 66Cooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Sea Fighter* for Saturday -- ?









:think: Here's a better shot....









:think: This bead-blasted beauty came home to the USA from Germany a couple of years ago...

...when it landed here in the '_far North MKII Watch Ranch_'.... (?)

It is - One of my All-time Favorites.

My Best Wishes to All.

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_Happy Easter to All!









--- Wishing You All a Peaceful Day, and Joy! ---
_


----------



## 66Cooper

We went from a gorgeous, outdoorsy weekend to this one a Monday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Peteagus

66Cooper said:


> We went from a gorgeous, outdoorsy weekend to this one a Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It won't make you warmer, but MKII gilt sure shines brightest under grey skies

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrogmanM

Work!

-Mayo


----------



## 66Cooper

Need to know more about those scissors

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Paradive Gen 3 on an army green clockwork synergy strap with PVD hardware. A really nice combo!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

TwentiethCenturyFox said:


> Paradive Gen 3 on an army green clockwork synergy strap with PVD hardware. A really nice combo!












;-)


----------



## 66Cooper

I seem to pick my curved tropic when the weather is at its drabbest. Maybe a subliminal thing to think of warmer, exotic climates.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 66Cooper

My weekend beater...that doubles as a weekday gem.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## Terence1025

My MKII


----------



## cybercat

'
LRRP GMT today, & has been getting some wear last couple of weeks ...








'


----------



## TheMeasure

I tend to forget how good the Red Triangle Nassau looks, thanks for reminding me! 



blowfish89 said:


>


IG: th3measure


----------



## sculldogg86

I love some of these MKII watches. I was very tempted by the Project 300 but instead went for the Borealis and now the Helson Sharkmaster. Time will tell if I have made a massive mistake


----------



## Longbow072




----------



## blowfish89

TheMeasure said:


> I tend to forget how good the Red Triangle Nassau looks, thanks for reminding me!
> IG: th3measure


I love it, its made the number 2 spot in my 2-watch collection


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

I really dig this Gen 3 Paradive.


----------



## 66Cooper

Starting my mini Mini adventure with the "king" of the road
Central NJ to Williamsburg VA via the cape may ferry and no highways.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blowfish89

66Cooper said:


> Starting my mini Mini adventure with the "king" of the road
> Central NJ to Williamsburg VA via the cape may ferry and no highways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Aren't you on the wrong side for the driver ?


----------



## 66Cooper

Nope! I’m on the “right” side


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chromejob

JFingers said:


> I really dig this Gen 3 Paradive.


That looks familiar. :think: Are you at the NCMLS on Murray Avenue, visiting the Apollo LEM trainer?

If yes, try to get down to the NCMA for the "You Are Here" exhibition, it's amaze-ballz. And the NCMA is open until 9 pm on Friday for "Art in the Evening" (psst! treat the Mrs to some wine and snacks at the Iris restaurant!).


----------



## TheMeasure

IG: th3measure


----------



## JFingers

Chromejob said:


> That looks familiar. :think: Are you at the NCMLS on Murray Avenue, visiting the Apollo LEM trainer?
> 
> If yes, try to get down to the NCMA for the "You Are Here" exhibition, it's amaze-ballz. And the NCMA is open until 9 pm on Friday for "Art in the Evening" (psst! treat the Mrs to some wine and snacks at the Iris restaurant!).


It was actually at the Perot Museum in Dallas, they had a temporary space exhibition. Pretty cool, more geared towards kids, but neat nonetheless.

Blue skies!
-only Jake


----------



## longstride

Paradive 3 on Bund.


----------



## STEELINOX

GGB V2









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## occasionalnomad

Key West on a NATO


----------



## sevens

When you have enough passion


----------



## 66Cooper

Holy moly!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 66Cooper

Added a picture but only so I can ask for more photos and info about that bracelet and what other mods you are planning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## STEELINOX

66Cooper said:


> Added a picture but only so I can ask for more photos and info about that bracelet and what other mods you are planning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro











Same here! Please tell us more about the super cool looking engraved bracelet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arthur

sevens said:


> When you have enough passion


Are you going to engrave the watch as well? 
Gotta say, nice work on the bracelet.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sevens

66Cooper said:


> Added a picture but only so I can ask for more photos and info about that bracelet and what other mods you are planning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





Arthur said:


> Are you going to engrave the watch as well?
> Gotta say, nice work on the bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes. I do.

I will make the full engraving (case, case back, and bracelet with buckle).


----------



## STEELINOX

sevens said:


> Yes. I do.
> 
> I will make the full engraving (case, case back, and bracelet with buckle).


Cool!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Rocking some new gear, courtesy of Autodromo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheMeasure

Great pic!!



66Cooper said:


>


IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure

Some gilty lume.










IG: th3measure


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

Got my Kingston back from IWW.


----------



## e dantes

Aceldama said:


> Got my Kingston back from IWW.


What did you have done to it?


----------



## Aceldama

Main driver was to have the bezel click replaced as it had worn out and the bezel was spinning freely. While it was there, I figured close enough for a service.


----------



## e dantes

Aceldama said:


> Main driver was to have the bezel click replaced as it had worn out and the bezel was spinning freely. While it was there, I figured close enough for a service.


Looks good.

I am probably going to send a (non-MKII) watch there but may wait until after summer.

Gratuitous photo:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Local (NC) jewelers Goldworks are closing their doors.  I picked up a Wren Hendrickson mokume gane band to replace my vine & leaf mokume gane wedding band (that I no longer wear). The 18k white gold and oxidized silver goes well with a Mk II Graywater, doncha think?

(For other NC chums, Wren operates out of Zest Jewelry in Asheville, her ex(?)-husband Ted continued Goldworks in Chapel Hill.)










(That's a Maratac MI-6 [Bond] Zulu in 20mm, with cloth keeper made from a spare. Sold out, but they still have their MI-6 band in 18mm on sale.)


----------



## hwa

Just breathed some new life into an old dial. Thought the folks here would appreciate it. Thanks to JMB for the casework, and @jelliottz for the assembly. Explorer-type case, of course, with gen ETA 2824-2 inside.


----------



## TheMeasure

Very cool! I dig it.. thanks for sharing



hwa said:


> Just breathed some new life into an old dial. Thought the folks here would appreciate it. Thanks to JMB for the casework, and @jelliottz for the assembly. Explorer-type case, of course, with gen ETA 2824-2 inside.
> 
> View attachment 13119457


IG: th3measure


----------



## PrimeTime0099

I like the look of the jubilee, well done.



TheMeasure said:


> I finally got a jubilee for my KW. Had the pleasure of picking it up from a fellow WIS who had it on his KW. Man I think it looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure

PrimeTime0099 said:


> I like the look of the jubilee, well done.


Thanks man! The jubilee really compliments the KW nicely.

IG: th3measure


----------



## e dantes

TheMeasure said:


> Thanks man! The jubilee really compliments the KW nicely.
> 
> IG: th3measure


I have pulled my Key West to give it another chance. It is a beautiful watch and I strongly agree a jubilee suits it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Even with the Pepsi bezel, my wife questions why I need 2 of the "same watch" when speaking of the Kingston and key west. I think the addition of a jubilee really and truly sets the KW apart. Very fitting.

Rocking the king on cranberry RAF today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chromejob

66Cooper said:


> Rocking the king on cranberry RAF today


Ah, the cranberry Maratac(?) really sets off the famous Kingston pink bezel pip.


----------



## 66Cooper

You guessed it!

I'm not sure how long it will before it becomes the sliver, 15 minute bezel though










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## e dantes

66Cooper said:


> Even with the Pepsi bezel, my wife questions why I need 2 of the "same watch" when speaking of the Kingston and key west. I think the addition of a jubilee really and truly sets the KW apart. Very fitting.
> 
> Rocking the king on cranberry RAF today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


When I try to explain the difference between my OWC milsub and my Key West, my wife's eyes just roll back into her head. Eventually I learned to say one is white and one is black. Of course my Estoril 300 is blue and my...

I am lucky my wife is very tolerant!


----------



## 66Cooper

All this talk of jubilees made me swap on mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aceldama

Had the opportunity to get this LRRP back. Funny, I waited and waited for a Capstone and sold this one only to regret it.


----------



## mephisto

capstone still going strong


----------



## sevens

Hello world

P1370425 by sevens1, on Flickr

P1370430 by sevens1, on Flickr


----------



## 66Cooper

Wait a second! Is the new carved Kingston the old gold Kingston??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mikejulietpapa

New to the Mk II community but I've loved the Paradive since seeing it in person. Thrilled to finally have my own.


----------



## 66Cooper

Welcome and i hope you enjoy that lovely watch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PrimeTime0099

66Cooper said:


> All this talk of jubilees made me swap on mine
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


We'll done!


----------



## PrimeTime0099

66Cooper said:


> All this talk of jubilees made me swap on mine
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


We'll done!


----------



## 66Cooper

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chromejob

Wearing this lady this weekend...


----------



## TheMeasure

Congrats and welcome! Love the configuration choice!!



mikejulietpapa said:


> New to the Mk II community but I've loved the Paradive since seeing it in person. Thrilled to finally have my own.
> 
> View attachment 13128875


IG: th3measure


----------



## sevens

Loving it!

P1370450 by sevens1, on Flickr
P1370451 by sevens1, on Flickr
P1370449 by sevens1, on Flickr


----------



## JFingers

Kingston, still the King, still my favorite watch. Rooting for Louisville City Football Club against the Long Island Rough Riders in the US Open Cup. Let's do it for the City!!

Also, Yeager style, natch.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

The jubilee is too good to take off. Check out the Key West pics thread for some fun bezel edits.










IG: th3measure


----------



## longstride

Paradive 3 + GasGasBones....it's a winner.


----------



## gr8sw

on Watchadoo Lumpy :-!


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

Back on the bracelet and ready for London.


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Haven't had this trusted ol setup in for some time now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## STEELINOX

Into the night!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevens

No wearing !

P1370565_Fotor by sevens1, on Flickr


----------



## STEELINOX

Amazing~!


sevens said:


> No wearing !
> 
> P1370565_Fotor by sevens1, on Flickr


----------



## STEELINOX

edited.


----------



## STEELINOX

Woodworking!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

The King at Fenway, 6 rows up from the Red Sox on deck circle. On Toxic Nato.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## sevens

Years of waiting. !

unnamed (2) by Duc Phan Viet, trên Flickr


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowdrive

Love this configuration!!!



sevens said:


> Years of waiting. !
> unnamed (2) by Duc Phan Viet, trên Flickr


----------



## sevens

Better view

P1370707 by Duc Phan Viet, trên Flickr

P1370705 by Duc Phan Viet, trên Flickr

P1370700 by Duc Phan Viet, trên Flickr


----------



## Yellowdrive

I still wonder if I should have ordered the matte-Pepsi instead of my gilt-Pepsi (below). Looking forward to some more shots of the matte on a bracelet!


----------



## Flip.willy

Got this beaut yesterday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikejulietpapa




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mephisto

his & hers for the day


----------



## mikejulietpapa




----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Hawkinge Non-Date (Rowi Fixoflex titanium band).


----------



## Flip.willy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa

Seen on F29, just in case anyone is interested...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Kayaking Lynx Lake, Prescott AZ









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

STEELINOX said:


> Kayaking Lynx Lake, Prescott AZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tapatalk image uploading/hosting seems to be broken. Seeing comments on multiple forums.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Chromejob said:


> Tapatalk image uploading/hosting seems to be broken. Seeing comments on multiple forums.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Aaaah, nuts, so my snaps are not showing up either?

Thanks,
Randy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikejulietpapa




----------



## 66Cooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spartan6

10 June- Remembering a friend, miss you brother!


----------



## jah

Just got her in!


----------



## e dantes

Enjoying the beautiful Spring evening on the front porch after work.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Paradive Gen 3 on Rowi Fixoflex titanium.


----------



## KNK

Very pleased with my new Hawkinge that arrived yesterday. I quite like it on the Fluco Buffalo black leather strap. Also have a Bonetto Cinturini 270 rubber strap in the mail for days when the Hawkinge will see water, sand, and other roughness.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

The underrated, but highly Versatile Vantage.










IG: th3measure


----------



## Aceldama

Finally got the bracelet where I want it. Had to swap out the half links at both ends for full lengths links.


----------



## mikejulietpapa

RTW Paradive. Really can't beat it.


----------



## mikejulietpapa

.


----------



## Brettg

My first MKii. I traded for this about a week ago and received the strap today from Man Cave Straps on Etsy. The watch is beautiful in its simplicity and I love the strap!


----------



## 66Cooper

Lovely day, beautiful car, exceptional watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kilo40

Arrived yesterday... MKII RTW Paradive now on a Haveston M-1944C.
Love this watch! Happy Saturday peeps!

Current rotation - Speedy Pro - Paradive - 556A - Marathon Benrus LE - Maratac Mid Pilot - Oris Big Crown Commander


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Open "6" Saturday, it's gotta be the Key West. Enjoying a _Live and Let Die_ afternoon here.










Tarot card paintings by Fergus Hall, 1973 issue. 1950s Pan Am playing cards: London, New York, Ocho Rios Jamaica, Saint Lucia


----------



## OkiFrog

Just added this to my MKII rotation, I see what the hype is all about.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kilo40

I've only got the one MKII but I may have been bitten by the bug...
On a MonkeySwag Hollander for today.


----------



## BobbyMike

My Graywater of course!


----------



## fastenerhouse

>>>


----------



## thejollywatcher

I sold my previous two Sea Fighters and missed them. Glad to have one back again!














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Wearing my KW on this lovely summer Sunday.










Heads up for you that use Imgur like I have for a couple of years. They are now blocking WUS. Apparently they only support forums and social media that don't have sales/classified sections. Which is still what many, many web forums do AFAIK. Nothing wrong with private sales listings between users that the site has no stake in; I disagree that the private users' images are "advertising." Perhaps Imgur doesn't want their service used for eBay and other commerce sites. Is WUS like eBay. No! 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f530/imgur-block-wus-permanent-can-you-correct-4732587.html


----------



## sevens

Me... one of a kind!

IMG_4079 by Duc Phan Viet, trên Flickr


----------



## spartan6

Fun summer read with the MKII MILSUB


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

On a breitling honey strap. Gotta love that padding.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheMeasure

Beautiful combo!



66Cooper said:


>


IG: th3measure


----------



## jah

Paradiver on Haveston!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spartan6

Nice, my opinion one of the best functional watches made!


----------



## KNK

Loving my Hawkinge. Here on a Fluco Hunter Brown leather strap from Holbens.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

Hawkinge on a C&B NATO today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

HELM khaki canvas.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kilo40

MKii Gen 3 with them fat bars on a C&B HD NATO for the sunday best


----------



## spartan6




----------



## 66Cooper

Happy Independents Day America!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chromejob

Happy birthday, America!


----------



## TheMeasure

IG: th3measure


----------



## navyman

Congrats! You're going to love it.


----------



## TheMeasure

IG: th3measure


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Today Stingray with customized MkII red tip second hand!


----------



## TheMeasure

Paradive Pool Time










IG: th3measure


----------



## Morgan24

Hello!!


----------



## TheMeasure

IG: th3measure


----------



## cybercat

'
Have been wearing this most of the week...

















Have a great weekend!
'


----------



## TheMeasure

IG: th3measure


----------



## Yellowdrive

I just love these bracelets...


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Actually been wearing this one for three months, almost continuously.









Here's a sunset shot.....(from the C.O.D.)

_Enjoy Your Time._

|>|>


----------



## cybercat

'
369 Nassau today ...








'


----------



## TheMeasure

Happy open "9" MKII fam!










IG: th3measure


----------



## cybercat

'
Switched to C3 Kingston earlier, ready for the weekend :









Trying it on the MKII rubber strap from another watch, seems pretty comfy so far...









Enjoy your weekend!
'


----------



## STEELINOX

Only one I have !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Time to eat!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Just arrived in Duck, NC with the only watch I brought...which is rare for me. Going to be just the KW, and a handful of straps, for me for the next 7 days. CAN'T WAIT!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mlalessi

Hawkinge on a gray Perlon strap for the beach.


----------



## TheMeasure

Last week I had posted a similar shot focusing on the date wheel.. thought I'd try a better variation of that shot, but focus on the beautiful coin edge Pepsi bezel.










IG: th3measure


----------



## OkiFrog

TheMeasure said:


> Last week I had posted a similar shot focusing on the date wheel.. thought I'd try a better variation of that shot, but focus on the beautiful coin edge Pepsi bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IG: th3measure


You take the most incredible shots.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

OkiFrog said:


> You take the most incredible shots.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks man, really appreciate the compliment. I promise I take more bad shots than I do good ones. 

IG: th3measure


----------



## Teufel Hunden

Finally added the Paradive to the collection. Love everything about it. Just wish I would have got one a long time ago.


----------



## TheMeasure

Teufel Hunden said:


> Finally added the Paradive to the collection. Love everything about it. Just wish I would have got one a long time ago.
> View attachment 13399175


Congrats! You got the best configuration too! Enjoy!!

IG: th3measure


----------



## Teufel Hunden

TheMeasure said:


> Congrats! You got the best configuration too! Enjoy!!
> 
> Thanks, The lumed bezel is one of the best I've seen.


----------



## occasionalnomad

Nassau on perlon


----------



## JFingers

Paradive Gen 3 in front of the world's only Voight V-173 Flying Flapjack at Frontiers of Flight Museum at Dallas Love Field.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## Chromejob

JFingers said:


> Paradive Gen 3 in front of the world's only Voight V-173 Flying Flapjack at Frontiers of Flight Museum at Dallas Love Field.
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Um &#8230; that thing got off the ground?


----------



## heebs

JFingers said:


> Paradive Gen 3 in front of the world's only Voight V-173 Flying Flapjack at Frontiers of Flight Museum at Dallas Love Field.
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake





Chromejob said:


> Um &#8230; that thing got off the ground?


----------



## TheMeasure

IG: th3measure


----------



## Memorybabe62

Hawkinge. On vacation. Cascais, Portugal.


----------



## TheDude

Not today, but a few from recent wear.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Today a supercool seafighter matte finish!


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwal6718

Peahi said:


> The milsub lrrp
> View attachment 755403


Thats really nice!


----------



## jwal6718

Can he do a fluted bezel. like the DJ?


----------



## Chromejob

jwal6718 said:


> Can he do a fluted bezel. like the DJ?


I seriously doubt that a Datejust homage is in the cards for Mk II. 

Go to www.mkiiwatches.com and read the _About_ page for the origin and mission of Mk II.


----------



## Miggy17

Kingston


----------



## TheDude

Yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Was wearing this all weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watcholic




----------



## heebs

Loaner Paradive from fellow MkII fan, @Darwin. I have owned 3 blackwaters in the past and while I swore I could never part with the last one, I finally let it go. Now that I've had the chance to try a Paradive again, it makes me miss the old Blackwater. Sure, these are more attainable, but it's just a little chunky for my taste. Maybe we can reach a better understanding with a bit more wrist time and the right strap.









Oh, and this happened. Looks like I'm back in official standing in this thread. LRRP UTC 48 on a Cincy Strap Co Stealth Bond NATO. 








I'll probably put it on the bracelet soon, but I'm enjoying being able to swap out straps frequently.


----------



## watcholic

Let's try again:


----------



## JFingers

Napping before another flight. This lume is awesome!

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## Miggy17

My Kingston


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

MKII rubber today.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattsbeers

So jealous! Very nice piece thejollywatcher.


----------



## thejollywatcher

mattsbeers said:


> So jealous! Very nice piece thejollywatcher.


Thanks! Owned 2 before and sold them to my regret. Took a while to find this one....but even then, nothing is sacred. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

I guess I have a thing for riveted items

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## spartan6

Riding out hurricane flo in Wilmington NC.
Essential items: PARADIVE, shortwave and water.


----------



## TheDude

I had this one on yesterday...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevens

Back to the basic

P1390372 by sevens1, on Flickr


----------



## sevens

Miggy17 said:


> My Kingston


Could you pls upload higher quality photo ? *P 
I would like to see it more.


----------



## Darwin

It's just past 8:15 am here and this is my fifth watch of the day! It's staying, though. Leaving for my son's out of town baseball game in about 20 minutes. The SM300 will get the most for his out of town hockey game tomorrow!




















Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## sevens

Darwin said:


> It's just past 8:15 am here and this is my fifth watch of the day! It's staying, though. Leaving for my son's out of town baseball game in about 20 minutes. The SM300 will get the most for his out of town hockey game tomorrow!
> View attachment 13479993
> View attachment 13479995
> View attachment 13480001
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


My kingston matte dial has the red tip on the second hand. Is it another option ? thanks


----------



## Darwin

sevens said:


> My kingston matte dial has the red tip on the second hand. Is it another option ? thanks


No idea! Might have to reach out to Bill directly for an answer to that question.


----------



## TheMeasure

If you were climbing 2,768 steps, with an incline gain over 2,000 feet of elevation in less than one mile you'd wear a Paradive.

Afterwards grab a view at 8,600 feet and cool off in a waterfall.


















































































IG: th3measure


----------



## 66Cooper

Love that! Maybe I’ll mock up an ad campaign using some of those pix. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blowfish89

New arrival


----------



## JFingers

Paradive Gen 3 and a couple jets I've flown...

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## e dantes

Enjoying the open six










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## blowfish89




----------



## ManualGearbox

Back in the MKII family after a hiatus. I'm enjoying the coke as much if not more than my old Pepsi so far!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

sevens said:


> My kingston matte dial has the red tip on the second hand. Is it another option ? thanks


I don't recall it as an option on plank or general orders for the Kingston, but anyone could've customized theirs afterwards.


----------



## STEELINOX




----------



## Flip.willy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flip.willy

Love the case shape of the paradive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flip.willy

One more... (and that's the lighting, not a scratch!)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spartan6

ParaDive Time with the fire pit


----------



## blowfish89

Silver









Gold


----------



## 66Cooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sevens

For the best micro brand I_ have now

P1390829 by sevens1, on Flickr

P1390836 by sevens1, on Flickr

P1390843 by sevens1, on Flickr

P1390847_Fotor_Fotor by sevens1, on Flickr


----------



## sevens

double post.


----------



## sevens

Here is the video clip

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Zh-2UUNo62nS4xQHknAQ8Zaukqibrqxk


----------



## sevens

Here is the video clip

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Zh-2UUNo62nS4xQHknAQ8Zaukqibrqxk


----------



## Miggy17

IMHO, the Kingston on a nato is hard to beat!


----------



## prov3

GMT


----------



## TheMeasure

IG: th3measure


----------



## erikclabaugh

Paradive


----------



## 24watchOC

Nassau 369


----------



## TheDude

Big crown.

Photo edits have exaggerated the smudges on the bezel...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Here's another 'veteran' that has come home to the '_MKII Retirement Ranch'_

:think: _(Except it is not retired....anymore than I am...)_ ;-)









_(once is not enough)_









Enjoy the Classic Sea Fighter with some fall colors.....

My Best to All....


----------



## MHe225

10 days and counting








_(apologies for recycling this photo - the pink hairband has faded significantly)_


----------



## OkiFrog

LRRP









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

Another shot from today.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh

New to me Nassau









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

Toh said:


> New to me Nassau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Looks great! What brand is that NATO?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh

OkiFrog said:


> Looks great! What brand is that NATO?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks man! That's Toxicnatos nato strap

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnvol83




----------



## TheMeasure

While at WindUp, ran into a fellow MKII-eur who had an awesome Blackwater.




























IG: th3measure


----------



## TheDude

TheMeasure said:


> While at WindUp, ran into a fellow MKII-eur who had an awesome Blackwater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IG: th3measure


Back in the fully custom days...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

MKII LRRP on a Phoenix Admiralty.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

Thank you to all of our Veterans

And a belated Happy Birthday to The Marine Corps ?⚓










IG: th3measure


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

This one.....









:think: _Remembering some History today...._

--- My Best to All ---

|>|>


----------



## TheMeasure

New to me LRRP Milsub! I got a little carried away snapping pics of the circle Y and text.. oh well.



























































































IG: th3measure


----------



## OkiFrog

TheMeasure said:


> New to me LRRP Milsub! I got a little carried away snapping pics of the circle Y and text.. oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IG: th3measure


Congratulations! Amazing pictures as always.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

OkiFrog said:


> Congratulations! Amazing pictures as always.


A humble thank you! 

IG: th3measure


----------



## Aceldama

TheMeasure said:


> New to me LRRP Milsub! I got a little carried away snapping pics of the circle Y and text.. oh well.
> 
> IG: th3measure


Don't ever apologize for awesome pics!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Catching a ride on a 787 with my Gen 3.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## TheMeasure

Aceldama said:


> Don't ever apologize for awesome pics!


Haha thanks J!

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure

For those that observe, Happy Thanksgiving MKII fam! Those that don't still wishing you a wonderful day!



















IG: th3measure


----------



## 66Cooper

Been wearing this for months now. Decided to switch up the bracelet for a jubilee for the holiday today. Cheers all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OkiFrog

Happy Thanksgiving MKII Family. Tornek Rayville #3 on a Toxic NATO Rogue Admiralty Grey.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

IG: th3measure


----------



## earthquake_glue

TheMeasure said:


> IG: th3measure


Would love to get my hands on one of these!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

derekfulmer said:


> Would love to get my hands on one of these!


It's an awesome piece as I'm sure you know. I got lucky finding this one and have loved it even more than I thought I would. Good luck in your hunt, hope you get one soon.

IG: th3measure


----------



## ManualGearbox

Got matte?









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

ManualGearbox said:


> Got matte?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


That's sharp. Was definitely torn when I spec'd mine - knew the matte would be awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

That’s a watch I’d need to see in the metal. I’m sure it’s a real stunner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ManualGearbox

TheDude said:


> That's sharp. Was definitely torn when I spec'd mine - knew the matte would be awesome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've now had a gilt and a matte version. My issue with the gilt is the lack of legibility at times. The matte with printed indices definitely fixes this!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntfortime

Never considered the mk II, but after seeing these photo's it's starting to grown on me.


----------



## TheDude

ManualGearbox said:


> I've now had a gilt and a matte version. My issue with the gilt is the lack of legibility at times. The matte with printed indices definitely fixes this!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


The sliver hands help. Mine reads fine- the gold hands are impractical as the gold disappears in a lot of lighting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'

Wearing my LRRP-GMT ...








,


----------



## NoMusicNoLife

Today is Cruxible with C.S.Co Stealth Bond Nato 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

'72 Hamilton Big Eye chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

Horns Down!










IG: th3measure


----------



## OkiFrog

LRRP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
Spot all the connections?

































😉
'


----------



## OkiFrog

MKII Fulcrum on an overcast day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

It seems Milsubs have been dominating the MKII thread lately.










IG: th3measure


----------



## bluedevil704

Old picture because I can't take one now, but still what I'm wearing!


----------



## NoMusicNoLife

Today is Cruxible with two piece SB strap !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

It looks great! Congrats!



NoMusicNoLife said:


>


IG: th3measure


----------



## NoMusicNoLife

TheMeasure said:


> It looks great! Congrats!
> 
> IG: th3measure


Thanks! This little guy is a strap magnet! The 20mm lug width is perfect!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

LRRP again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## TheMeasure

Congrats! Best config imo.



Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 13700939


IG: th3measure


----------



## Paul Ramon

TheMeasure said:


> Congrats! Best config imo.
> 
> IG: th3measure


Thanks! It's absolutely perfect for me. I've been gravitating towards a daily "beater" and this is it. Makes it easy for me to keep the collection to just a few favorites and my WIS inclinations in check ;-)


----------



## cybercat

'

Kingston #25 today...








'


----------



## ManualGearbox

Finally found time to fit the jubilee to the matte Key West. It's been taking up a lot of wrist time lately!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox




----------



## Chromejob

And ... maybe once more, but this time with focus?


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## NoHoMan

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 13700939


So crisp, but those big fat indices keep it from becoming too sober. I love that 12-bezel.


----------



## NoHoMan

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 13700939


So crisp, but those big fat indices keep it from becoming too sober. I love that 12-bezel.


----------



## NoHoMan

Paul Ramon said:


> Thanks! It's absolutely perfect for me. I've been gravitating towards a daily "beater" and this is it. Makes it easy for me to keep the collection to just a few favorites and my WIS inclinations in check ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13701211


Wait a minute - those 3D lumed indices take this one over the top. I'm not sure the paradive case is my style, but these dial closeups are winners every time.


----------



## NoHoMan

cybercat said:


> '
> 
> Kingston #25 today...
> 
> View attachment 13702347
> 
> '


That's such a subtle gilt treatment - it really works well. I'm totally in love with this style seconds hand - with the large circular lume located just past halfway, roughly traversing right over the point of the 12 triangle. Did that make any sense?


----------



## NoHoMan

ManualGearbox said:


> Finally found time to fit the jubilee to the matte Key West. It's been taking up a lot of wrist time lately!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Although I'll puke if I hear the term "pepsi" (or Paul Newman) one more time, this deep subtle bezel really works well (I think like the recent Tudor GMT release). Totally classy MKII.


----------



## NoHoMan

TheMeasure said:


> Horns Down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IG: th3measure


Remind me what model that is? Fulcrum? Really crisp take on a milsub. The fully incremented bezel is great.


----------



## NoHoMan

cybercat said:


> '
> Spot all the connections?


I don't see the Omega influence. Is it the unguarded crown?


----------



## NoHoMan

OkiFrog said:


> Happy Thanksgiving MKII Family. Tornek Rayville #3 on a Toxic NATO Rogue Admiralty Grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool. I can't tell if the lume indices are smaller diameter, or if that big bezel just changes the appearance of the other proportions


----------



## NoHoMan

OkiFrog said:


> MKII LRRP on a Phoenix Admiralty.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


OK, so it's called an LRRP. And IMHO it's friggen perfect. I sure wish these really existed. If it's under 42mm, it'd probably be more one GADA watch...


----------



## NoHoMan

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Here's another 'veteran' that has come home to the '_MKII Retirement Ranch'_
> 
> :think: _(Except it is not retired....anymore than I am...)_ ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13604715


Wait a minute - seafighter? I really need one of those. Another watch that doesn't really seem to exist


----------



## NoHoMan

sevens said:


> For the best micro brand I_ have now


Where does that bracelet come from???


----------



## NoHoMan

Flip.willy said:


> Love the case shape of the paradive
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That monoblock arched case is really great. And yeah, drilled lugs!


----------



## NoHoMan

Darwin said:


> It's just past 8:15 am here and this is my fifth watch of the day!


What Omega is that? Really crisp.


----------



## TheMeasure

NoHoMan said:


> Remind me what model that is? Fulcrum? Really crisp take on a milsub. The fully incremented bezel is great.


It's the LRRP Milsub, precursor to the Fulcrum.

IG: th3measure


----------



## Darwin

NoHoMan said:


> What Omega is that? Really crisp.


It's a Seamaster 300 assembled by Watchco when they were still in Australia using original Omega service parts: case, movement ring, caseback, dial, handset, bezel, crystal, gaskets and a correct - for the model - cal.565, probably pulled from a Geneve or Seamaster donor. It's the watch Bill is referencing with the Project 300 (https://www.mkiiwatches.com/project-300).


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Well..... 

I don't *always* wear a MKII... 

:think: _(The wait for *Project 300* is getting expen$ive....) _ b-)







b-)

Meanwhile..... *This*..... is the _*'American MilSub'*_....









I can't wait to see these hands on *Project 300*.... b-)









:think: Well.... (On _'second thought'_....) I guess I can....

:|>|>


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## 66Cooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Guess?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

Cross posting this pic as I'm pretty excited with the new Airborne.










IG: th3measure


----------



## STEELINOX

TheMeasure said:


> Cross posting this pics as I'm pretty excited with the new Airborne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IG: th3measure


"Crosspost," "re-post," its all clocky clicky cool !

Randy


----------



## OkiFrog

TheMeasure said:


> Cross posting this pics as I'm pretty excited with the new Airborne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IG: th3measure


Keep them coming.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## Chromejob

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 13736925


I love that two-tone strap, where'd that come from??


----------



## Paul Ramon

Chromejob said:


> I love that two-tone strap, where'd that come from??


It's from Haveston. Incredibly soft & pliable. 
Haveston. |. The M-1936-B A2 Strap


----------



## STEELINOX




----------



## TheMeasure

IG: th3measure


----------



## Paul Ramon

I caught a bit of a reflection of the lifeguard tower I shot this from on Christmas Day.


----------



## sevens

P1400880 by sevens1, on Flickr


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jah

Paradive!


----------



## longstride

Paradive 3 on a gasgasbones zero zero.... just the ticket.


----------



## fastenerhouse

>>>









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## doowadiddy

jah said:


> Paradive!


Looks great! Is this a gas gas bones strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jah

doowadiddy said:


> Looks great! Is this a gas gas bones strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes sir! I'll post a better picture later today!


----------



## jah

doowadiddy said:


> Looks great! Is this a gas gas bones strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes sir! I'll post a better picture later today!


----------



## mephisto

Brought this trusted traveller along to cross some timezones...


----------



## Paul Ramon

On MKII rubber


----------



## TheMeasure

IG: th3measure


----------



## OkiFrog

TheMeasure said:


> IG: th3measure


Another great shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

OkiFrog said:


> Another great shot!


Thanks buddy! 

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure

Airborne on a Phoenix Admiralty Grey.










IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure

Happy New Year MKII fam! Thought I'd share something fun.. my favorite 9 MKII shots from this year.










Cheers!

IG: th3measure


----------



## Paul Ramon

TheMeasure said:


> Happy New Year MKII fam! Thought I'd share something fun.. my favorite 9 MKII shots from this year.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> IG: th3measure


Some really nice pics ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TheMeasure

Paul Ramon said:


> Some really nice pics ! Thanks for sharing.


Thank man! Happy New Year!

IG: th3measure


----------



## 66Cooper

Wow. Just wow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Howdy...









On a beautiful last-day-of-2018 from Central Oregon's High Desert country.....









I'm lovin' my *MKII* _*Fulcrum's*_ subtly textured dial and high-relief 'Lume-brick' markers..... b-)









And that grey bezel... :think: _(It matches my dwindling hair.....)_ ;-)









And....I can't resist 'showing off' that lume....It's _*Nuclear*_ b-)









And with the last sunset here of 2018....









 ....I am wishing and hoping for All of You....

....that 2019 will be a Very Good Year... With Many... Good Things to Come... :-!

|>|>


----------



## TheMeasure

66Cooper said:


> Wow. Just wow


Thank you! Happy New Year!

IG: th3measure


----------



## 66Cooper

Same to you!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Etennyson




----------



## TheMeasure

Fat Bar Gen 3 on a Toxic Rogue. While I liked the look on the Rogue NATOs I avoided them because I thought the ZULU style weave would be too thick and stiff. Terry at Toxic convinced me otherwise and I'm glad he did. This strap is incredibly nice and comfortable. It's also a lot more supple than one would expect. Absolutely love it. Pairs perfectly with the Paradive and LRRP.










IG: th3measure


----------



## Paul Ramon

TheMeasure said:


> Fat Bar Gen 3 on a Toxic Rogue. While I liked the look on the Rogue NATOs I avoided them because I thought the ZULU style weave would be too thick and stiff. Terry at Toxic convinced me otherwise and I'm glad he did. This strap is incredibly nice and comfortable. It's also a lot more supple than one would expect. Absolutely love it. Pairs perfectly with the Paradive and LRRP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IG: th3measure


That's a fantastic look and good info to know about the Rogue. Terry is always excellent with CS and help on his straps and spring bars. It's funny how nylon straps can be so deceiving in regards to suppleness. I had a similar experience with a Haveston M1936 strap. Pics on the website led me to think that the strap might be somewhat rigid when actually it's one of the most supple nylon straps I've found.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Happy New Year!









Beautiful New Morning....Sun on the Cascade Volcanoes









;-) ...And a different watch....









 My Favorite.....









:think: _Enjoy Your Time....._

|>|>


----------



## OkiFrog

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> View attachment 13766283
> 
> 
> Beautiful New Morning....Sun on the Cascade Volcanoes
> 
> View attachment 13766287
> 
> 
> ;-) ...And a different watch....
> 
> View attachment 13766289
> 
> 
> My Favorite.....
> 
> View attachment 13766291
> 
> 
> :think: _Enjoy Your Time....._
> 
> |>|>


Always great shots!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

Jackpot today at the post office! MKII HALO and MKII Cruxible. Great way to start off the new year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

Congrats Mark! Awesome duo to start the year! Enjoy them!



OkiFrog said:


> Jackpot today at the post office! MKII HALO and MKII Cruxible. Great way to start off the new year.


IG: th3measure


----------



## TheDude

My Halo just came today too!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

OkiFrog said:


> Always great shots!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank You - Yours are as well....


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

TheDude said:


> My Halo just came today too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations! Looks great on the black NATO. I think this one will be a strap monster.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

TheDude said:


> My Halo just came today too!


Congrats! Enjoy it!



OkiFrog said:


> I think this one will be a strap monster.


Oh.. it is

IG: th3measure


----------



## tnvol83

This one


----------



## TheMeasure

My first MN strap. Decided to venture out and not go with my safe choices of black, navy, or grey. Really pleased with the color which I think will be pair well with most of my collection. I know the MN straps are not cheap, but they sure look good and fit even better.



















IG: th3measure


----------



## tnvol83




----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## m.and

Happy to have one of these back on the wrist.


----------



## m.and

Duplicate post.


----------



## OkiFrog

Cruxible today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

m.and said:


> Happy to have one of these back on the wrist.


Great picture!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

m.and said:


> Happy to have one of these back on the wrist.


And great to see you back in here!

It's an older photo, but I'm back into the MkII rotation as well (of course, the type 53 that you built years ago is still in the rotation as well!).


----------



## m.and

***** said:


> And great to see you back in here!
> 
> It's an older photo, but I'm back into the MkII rotation as well (of course, the type 53 that you built years ago is still in the rotation as well!).


It's great to be back. And I'm happy to hear you still have the Type 53. That was one of my favorite builds.


----------



## mikejulietpapa

Paradive G3 Type 1 Acrylic Bezel Non-Date


----------



## Darwin

New to me 3-6-9 Nassau. Mon Dieu!









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

mikejulietpapa said:


> Paradive G3 Type 1 Acrylic Bezel Non-Date


Nice combo! What NATO is that? Looks like a Maratac or possibly an ADPT.

IG: th3measure


----------



## mikejulietpapa

TheMeasure said:


> Nice combo! What NATO is that? Looks like a Maratac or possibly an ADPT.
> 
> IG: th3measure


It's the Brown Mil-Nato Band by Maratac. Love that color.


----------



## mikejulietpapa

Hard to beat the stock rubber strap.


----------



## TheMeasure

mikejulietpapa said:


> It's the Brown Mil-Nato Band by Maratac. Love that color.


Great thank you! I was thinking it was but since Worn & Wound came out with their ADPT straps I wasn't sure.

It's a great color.. pairs well with a lot of pieces.

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure

Awesome shot!



mikejulietpapa said:


> Hard to beat the stock rubber strap.
> 
> View attachment 13783585


IG: th3measure


----------



## mikejulietpapa

A couple shots while camping.


----------



## rmc

Just another Vantage Monday!


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## mikejulietpapa

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 13787463


Which specific Erika's Originals is that? I really need to pick one up. Looks fantastic.


----------



## mikejulietpapa




----------



## Paul Ramon

mikejulietpapa said:


> Which specific Erika's Originals is that? I really need to pick one up. Looks fantastic.


Thanks! That one is the Original (green) with white stripe and stitching, patina hardware.


----------



## tnvol83

One of the OG's


----------



## TheMeasure

Playing around with some filter shots.





































IG: th3measure


----------



## Darwin

This came in on 02 January but I didn't get to pick it up at the local postal outlet until the 7th. It's been glued to my wrist since, with the exception of a few hours on Wednesday when my Paradive arrived back from a vacation in Alberta and I had to give it some wrist time!


----------



## mikejulietpapa




----------



## mtbmike




----------



## TheMeasure

Pushin' Weight



















IG: th3measure


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## OkiFrog

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 13797293


That's a great shot.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon

Thanks, pure luck. These phone cameras are amazing.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## awarren82

brilliant shot!


----------



## Paul Ramon

Wearing the Paradive most days.


----------



## mikejulietpapa




----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Paradive on a Bond






Nato!


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## Darwin

Love having the Key West back in the bracelet, though really enjoyed the flexibility that NATOs allowed...









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

I say it every time I wear this watch: damn, I love this watch. Still my favorite. Still the King.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## awarren82

beautiful, can't wait to get it!


----------



## TheMeasure

IG: th3measure


----------



## mikejulietpapa




----------



## Miggy17




----------



## mtbmike




----------



## NoMusicNoLife

Today is green SB nato with Cruxible!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

NoMusicNoLife said:


> Today is green SB nato with Cruxible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks great! Is that a Cincy Strap Works NATO? Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NoMusicNoLife

OkiFrog said:


> That looks great! Is that a Cincy Strap Works NATO? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, it's their SB Nato 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

LRRP with an under strapped Toxic Rogue



















IG: th3measure


----------



## Paul Ramon

Paradive for some rough weather


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

My *Graywater* is on 'break' today.... ;-)

:think: So.....









....has to be the *Stingray*...on Stingray _(of course)_ b-)









:think: _(never tire of that awesome green lume.....)_

 _*"Enjoy Your Time"*_

Best Wishes....

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Howdy All....

Today.....









_*"the Black"*_ is on duty....









:think: _(It's my Gen 2 *Paradive* that had a DLC treatment....)_









_Enjoy Your Time....._









|>|>


----------



## TheMeasure

Trying to picture the LRRP if it was re-lumed with some faux patina. This one may be too much.









(Photo edited via Snapseed)

IG: th3measure


----------



## heebs

TheMeasure said:


> Trying to picture the LRRP if it was re-lumed with some faux patina. This one may be too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Photo edited via Snapseed)
> 
> IG: th3measure


Looks like too much spray tan. Years ago, someone posted pics of one that was given a vintage tint relume by Jack at IWW and it looked really good. I think it was an LRRP, but may have been a Kingston.


----------



## TheMeasure

***** said:


> Looks like too much spray tan. Years ago, someone posted pics of one that was given a vintage tint relume by Jack at IWW and it looked really good. I think it was an LRRP, but may have been a Kingston.


Haha I definitely over baked this one. Good think it's not permanent.

I do recall seeing both a Kingston and LRRP that had been lumed with a vintage tint by Jack. If I ever do mine I'd want that nice balance.

Hopefully the owners of those pieces Jack did could chime in with some more pics.

IG: th3measure


----------



## NoMusicNoLife

Today is Hawkinge day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## 66Cooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## the.hatter

Day 1 with my Paradive gen 3:








Initial impressions are positive, but I'm also not blown away with it. I wasn't expecting that feeling though, since this is a no nonsense, clean tool watch. The bezel action isn't great, but it does line up well.

I plan on giving this watch near daily wear, and I think it will be a slow romance.

On a side note, it's nice to have a solid watch pairing again for my Erika Original MN strap.


----------



## spartan6

MKII MILSUB on NATO gray

Admin Note: 8. _*Images in posts*, signatures, avatars and profiles *containing firearms, knives, and weapons are not permitted*, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. *Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms, knives, and weapons are prohibited without exception.* What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team._


----------



## TheDude

TheMeasure said:


> Haha I definitely over baked this one. Good think it's not permanent.
> 
> I do recall seeing both a Kingston and LRRP that had been lumed with a vintage tint by Jack. If I ever do mine I'd want that nice balance.
> 
> Hopefully the owners of those pieces Jack did could chime in with some more pics.
> 
> IG: th3measure


We had some discussion about faux patina a few years ago. I was all for it, citing the tasteful hue used by Panerai. Instead we got "nuclear snot green" on the white KW...

Undoctored STEELINOX photo...










Was surprised by the resistance to the idea but among the MkII faithful, faux patina was a no-go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mephisto

high level recce patrol with LRRP


----------



## Chromejob

TheMeasure said:


> Hopefully the owners of those pieces Jack did could chime in with some more pics.


It was a Kingston, and had a lollipop sweep second hand. Search the thread, it's been seen here. Might've had its own thread in the forum.


----------



## TheMeasure

Chromejob said:


> It was a Kingston, and had a lollipop sweep second hand. Search the thread, it's been seen here. Might've had its own thread in the forum.


There's both a Kingston and LRRP that have been done by Jack. I've seen pics of both too. However the pics of both aren't great and there isn't many. My wording probably wasn't clear, I more or less wanted the owners to chime in with more pics for our enjoyment versus pics to confirm what pieces had been done.

IG: th3measure


----------



## 66Cooper

KW on Tudor blue NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Currently on my wrist!


----------



## Darwin

Rainy night waiting for my youngest to finish up at the batting cage. Nassau is good company!









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Howdy All, Today...

:think: Trying something _a little different._.... ;-)









It's my _*Key West*_...









:think: Someone had asked somewhere here about a _'President-style_' bracelet on this case...

:think: It is very comfortable and conforms well, because of the smaller, independently-articulated links.









:think: So that's what _that_ looks like....

(And I can never resist a 'Lume shot') 









Kinda _'blingy'_ for me....but a brushing of the polished parts could tone that down....









|>|>


----------



## TheMeasure

Moved the HR jubilee over to the King










IG: th3measure


----------



## NoMusicNoLife

Finally manage to capture the illusive mkii logo on my Cruxible!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Embrace the bling, OCM. >

Yesterday was the 80th anniversary of the inaugural Pan Am M-130 "China Clipper" service from San Francisco's Treasure Island to Asia. But today my Kingston calls to me, "Underneath the mango tree, m'honey,&#8230;"


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## JFingers

It's been said before, the Paradive is a strap monster. That checks.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Stingray!!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Howdy....









Out for my morning 'Constitutional' after sun-up and it's a bit icy.....









(That's _'ol Blue'_ iced up in the background) ;-)









:think: _(When you get old like me, you might start giving out 'nicknames' to things....)_ ;-)









But.... the *Graywater*....is still the "_*Graywater*_" :-d

Enjoy Your Time!

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_*'Embracing the bling'*_ ;-)

_*Two* matte dials!?!!_









:think: _Maybe it looks better with the white dial (?)_ :think:









(Fitted out with a _glide-lock-type_ bracelet) b-)









:think: The white dial can be difficult to photograph...not a lot of contrast. especially with 'direct bright light' ....









"Once is not enough" 









That radioactive green lume..... ;-)









|>|>


----------



## TheMeasure

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> _*'Embracing the bling'*_ ;-)
> View attachment 13871047


We don't see nearly enough Vanilla Cokes around here. 

IG: th3measure


----------



## OkiFrog

HALO today on a Maratac NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

Three in a row for the Airborne. 









IG: th3measure


----------



## Blackhawk7117

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Any Love for another 'old veteran'?









-- My Best to All --

_*Enjoy Your Time!*_

|>|>


----------



## Darwin

Yesterday Kingston, today 3-6-9 Nassau









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Any Love for another 'old veteran'?
> 
> View attachment 13889277
> 
> 
> -- My Best to All --
> 
> _*Enjoy Your Time!*_
> 
> |>|>


Dumbest thing I've done was sell my Seafighter with the Type II dial...


----------



## R.Squire

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 13867151


So cool!


----------



## R.Squire

NoMusicNoLife said:


> Finally manage to capture the illusive mkii logo on my Cruxible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are you liking it? Such a cool looking piece


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## R.Squire

TwentiethCenturyFox said:


> Stingray!!
> View attachment 13868319


Great piece!


----------



## PrimeTime0099

Don't wear this one enough.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

Guilty Pleasure










IG: th3measure


----------



## R.Squire

PrimeTime0099 said:


> Don't wear this one enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never seen this one before. Very nice!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Aceldama said:


> Dumbest thing I've done was sell my Seafighter with the Type II dial...


🤔 Hmmmmmm. Mighty familiar thought there. EXACTLY what happened to me....but I was fortunate to come across this one, 'out-of-the-blue', later. 🤪

So it has a few more dings, dents, scuffs, and scratches.....Character! 😏

I.....Love It. 😜

👍👍


----------



## cybercat

'

Been wearing my C3 Kingston on OEM rubber strap for the last few days :
















'

Pretty comfortable, & goes well with the Kingston. 
Think it originally came with my LRRP GMT a few years ago :think:

'


----------



## heebs

cybercat said:


> '
> 
> Been wearing my C3 Kingston on OEM rubber strap for the last few days :
> 
> View attachment 13915589
> 
> 
> View attachment 13915599
> 
> '
> 
> Pretty comfortable, & goes well with the Kingston.
> Think it originally came with my LRRP GMT a few years ago :think:
> 
> '


If it's from an LRRP it'd probably be pretty squished in there (LRRP is 22mm). The mystery continues?

Speaking of LRRPs, it's been awhile since I checked in so here's a pic of my LRRP 48 from a couple days ago. Not many of these around, and even fewer with a 48 click bidirectional bezel.


----------



## PrimeTime0099

TheMeasure said:


> Guilty Pleasure
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IG: th3measure


Great picture! @TheMeasure what kind of strap is that?


----------



## PrimeTime0099

TheMeasure said:


> Guilty Pleasure
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IG: th3measure


Great picture! @TheMeasure what kind of strap is that?


----------



## duc

Got rid of my Smiths Everest and will be moving out a custom Hamilton 42mm Khaki (drilled lugs) later today. This watch eclipses all other field watches in my humble opinion. I just took delivery yesterday. Felt like Christmas.


----------



## TheMeasure

PrimeTime0099 said:


> Great picture! @TheMeasure what kind of strap is that?


Thanks man! I'm not sure, there's no branding on the strap. I bought it off a guy who goes by KickToc on Instagram, not sure what his handle is here. I know he does partnerships with a strap company but not sure if this came from that collaboration. Wish I had more details for you.

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure

duc said:


> ...This watch eclipses all other field watches in my humble opinion. I just took delivery yesterday. Felt like Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 13918487


It looks great, love this wrist shot! Congrats!

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure

IG: th3measure


----------



## duc

TheMeasure said:


> It looks great, love this wrist shot! Congrats!
> 
> IG: th3measure


Thanks. The strap is deceiving. The hardware is titanium. I got it from Redux. I've been to their site and they no longer have them available. It's been that way for a long time. I'm not sure what is going on with them. I have a number of other once through straps with the same hardware. I originally got them for an Omega X-33 (which is titanium) I own. For some reason they are quite short. I can use them, they just don't look quite right (on my 7.7" wrist).


----------



## TheMeasure

duc said:


> ...I got it from Redux. I've been to their site and they no longer have them available. It's been that way for a long time...


If you're looking for something similar to that strap I'd recommend the Toxic Rogue from Toxic NATOS. From your pics the weave is similar and hardware styling is too minus Toxic's hardware is brushed SS vs titanium.

IG: th3measure


----------



## duc

TheMeasure said:


> If you're looking for something similar to that strap I'd recommend the Toxic Rogue from Toxic NATOS. From your pics the weave is similar and hardware styling is too minus Toxic's hardware is brushed SS vs titanium.
> 
> IG: th3measure


I already have 2 on order.


----------



## erikclabaugh

Key West on jubilee today.


----------



## OkiFrog

Cruxible on a Haveston strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

Today, 1st outing for my newly acquired (second-hand) Hawkinge


----------



## RedFroggy

2nd day, this time with a Rios "Oxford"


----------



## SubMoose

Greywater


----------



## TheMeasure

A little cross post but this will be on the wrist all weekend










IG: th3measure


----------



## SubMoose

Decisions...


----------



## tnvol83




----------



## TheMeasure

SubMoose said:


> Decisions...


That Type II!

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure

tnvol83 said:


> View attachment 13943031


Does your Vantage have blue lume? (BGW9)

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

Was a cold and snowy weekend. A lot of warm drinks needed.










IG: th3measure


----------



## fastenerhouse

>>>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

When the gilt dial and hands ignite with some reflected light&#8230;









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tnvol83

TheMeasure said:


> Does your Vantage have blue lume? (BGW9)
> 
> IG: th3measure


It's green.

Just the lighting


----------



## TheMeasure

tnvol83 said:


> It's green.
> Just the lighting


Thanks! My Vantage is prob due for a service and was thinking of getting it re-lumed at the same time. I'll prob stick with a green lume but your shot made me re think getting blue.

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheDude

TheMeasure said:


> Thanks! My Vantage is prob due for a service and was thinking of getting it re-lumed at the same time. I'll prob stick with a green lume but your shot made me re think getting blue.
> 
> IG: th3measure


Ugh don't do it man!! No relumes ever!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

TheDude said:


> Ugh don't do it man!! No relumes ever!


Haha I know, I know. But the C1 is so weak on the Vantage. Maybe C3 or the new superluminova that Bill has used on the Airborne and Cruxible. White during the day, green at night.

IG: th3measure


----------



## 66Cooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jnbl

paradive


----------



## SubMoose

I'm sure I can do better with a "real camera" but the blackwater still has lume in ♠.


----------



## TheMeasure

SubMoose said:


> ...the blackwater still has lume in .


Sooo good! 

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure

Cruxible on Erika's Original for the weekend.










IG: th3measure


----------



## tnvol83




----------



## RedFroggy

Hawkinge


----------



## RedFroggy

sorry , double post


----------



## spartan6




----------



## OkiFrog

Trying to scratch my Blackwater itch with the Dagaz Type II. Also just picked up this Toxic NATO Rogue strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## cpotters

A old standby


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: Well, I have been considering a post here for a time now.... :roll:









"Bead-Blasted Beauties...."









Winter!....came to the COD....









Another of my _*Sea Fighters*_....One of my Faves.... b-)









:think: You can probably tell _'a little'_ about what I like in my _*MKII's*_.... ;-)









:think: From Three feet down to One! :-!

View attachment 13971969


Today....









:think: It's melting down pretty quickly now.... 

Cheerio, Folks! 

|>|>

_(Enjoy Your Time)_


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

And for Today....









-- My Best to All --

|>|>


----------



## 66Cooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shiam_85

Does anyone know when the Nassau will become available again or is there a really long waiting list for it?


----------



## heebs

Hi guys,

It's been awhile since I've checked in here so I thought I'd stop in and say hi.

Here's my Hamilton Khaki that's an homage to the 1953 Omega 6B pilots watch. 
MkII dial (32mm for the Vantage, hand trimmed to 31 to fit this case). 
The hour and minute hands are MkII and the second hand is from an Omega Dynamic. 
Leather NATO custom made by Johnny Torrez at J-straps.










Happy Friday!


----------



## 66Cooper

New arrival. Picked up 2 C&B chevron straps in night and stone, both with brushed hardware (actually brushed tops with polished sides). Always looking for high quality NATO style straps, especially ones that are clever and not bulky. I own a few of Tudors fabric straps. Black and midnight in 21mm and a grey camo in 18mm. Was very interested to see if these could replace the Tudors as the added millimeter makes a big difference to me on the wrist.

There is a reason the Tudors cost so much. They are extremely well made and beautiful. The attention to detail is second to non and well on par with the brand itself. Still, do you need all that? I guess that is what I'm trying to find out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thejames1

Paradive









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin

^^ Gorgeous! What's the blue nylon strap in the first picture?


----------



## TheMeasure

thejames1 said:


> Paradive


All killer shots J!!!

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure

Darwin said:


> ^^ Gorgeous! What's the blue nylon strap in the first picture?


That's Worn & Wound's ADPT strap. Thalo Blue

IG: th3measure


----------



## Darwin

TheMeasure said:


> That's Worn & Wound's ADPT strap. Thalo Blue
> 
> IG: th3measure


Thank you! Sold out at the moment... Great looking strap/watch combo, though. Will have to try that one on my Paradive when they're available again.


----------



## TheMeasure

Darwin said:


> Thank you! Sold out at the moment... Great looking strap/watch combo, though. Will have to try that one on my Paradive when they're available again.


You're welcome man. That stinks they're sold out as they have a 15% off right now. I was eyeing the Mai Tai color as I think it would compliment most of my pieces.

IG: th3measure


----------



## 66Cooper

After a long hiatus (for me at least), I've got a flourish of new straps in. This one just arrived.










Erika's MN. Lovely!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheMeasure

66Cooper said:


> Erika's MN. Lovely!!


A perfect combo for the KW!

IG: th3measure


----------



## nguyen.hung.levis

Tried to take the gilt by my iPhone


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## MHe225

Test fit ........


----------



## 66Cooper

This just in...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 66Cooper

Much to my surprise...it's lumed!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thejollywatcher

Another perfect pairing with Erika's MN strap!!



66Cooper said:


> This just in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 66Cooper

I’m REALLY loving these. Supremely comfy and light and hold the watch nicely to the wrist, without feeling tight. I guess it’s the price that gets most unfortunately. My only real complaint would be that you have to remove the spring bars to change, unlike a traditional nato. A small price to pay though in my option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chromejob

I do like the Key West paired with an airline seatbelt colored (or even fabric patterned) strap.


----------



## Paul Ramon

66Cooper said:


> I'm REALLY loving these. Supremely comfy and light and hold the watch nicely to the wrist, without feeling tight. I guess it's the price that gets most unfortunately. My only real complaint would be that you have to remove the spring bars to change, unlike a traditional nato. A small price to pay though in my option.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Erika makes a single pass version with a screw & rivet for fixed lugs. I picked one up for my RN Diver. The holes for the screw are reinforced with stitching, really well made.


----------



## 66Cooper

Paul Ramon said:


> Erika makes a single pass version with a screw & rivet for fixed lugs. I picked one up for my RN Diver. The holes for the screw are reinforced with stitching, really well made.
> 
> View attachment 14003175


Interesting. Thnx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nguyen.hung.levis

Somewhere in Florida


----------



## TheMeasure

IG: th3measure


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## Emceemon

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

Paul Ramon said:


> Erika makes a single pass version with a screw & rivet for fixed lugs. I picked one up for my RN Diver. The holes for the screw are reinforced with stitching, really well made.
> 
> View attachment 14003175


Thanks for the heads-up Paul, much appreciated! |>

Have her old style but not seen this before.

I've been using a heavy duty Phenomenato (which have a securely sewn-in buckle) cut to single-pass on my old Royal Navy Diver Mk I for open sea swimming, but will contact Erica again & try her riveted fixed-lugs version.
















'


----------



## Paul Ramon

cybercat said:


> Thanks for the heads-up Paul, much appreciated! |>
> 
> Have her old style but not seen this before.
> 
> I've been using a heavy duty Phenomenato (which have a securely sewn-in buckle) cut to single-pass on my old Royal Navy Diver Mk I for open sea swimming, but will contact Erica again & try her riveted fixed-lugs version.
> 
> View attachment 14009233
> 
> 
> View attachment 14009235
> 
> '


Looking good. I cut my NATOs as well, don't like the extra hardware and bulk. Haveston also makes some nice single pass straps, I have a M1936 and really like it.


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## mtbmike




----------



## TheMeasure

IG: th3measure


----------



## duc

I hope this doesn't get old. It's my only one...for now


----------



## spartan6

TGIF,...no really TGIF!


----------



## TheDude

Big Crown Nassau.



















This for part of the day yesterday...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emceemon

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Gerry.GEG

New to me since Friday. 

Loving it. I've owned a Benrus Type II from 1977 before. Always wanted a Type I but vintage can be fragile (mine was, stem pulled out too easily) so, this fits the bill and looks like one from the period only new.


----------



## 66Cooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## Ursa Major




----------



## Ursa Major

The Vantage may be my favorite watch; it certainly gets the most wrist time. I wanted an Explorer 1, but at 36 mm it was just too small. The Vantage pays homage to the best looking Explorer 1 dial (1016), and came in 39 mm, which was perfect for me. Only made for a few years a decade ago. A couple of years later, Rolex moved the Explorer 1 up to 39 mm. Coincidence? Probably, but Bill was there first.


----------



## 66Cooper

Up and away, getting to really use the KWs, features. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## 66Cooper

Just arrived in Chamonix for what is easily the best snow they've had all season. Starting out with a wonderful lunch with a brilliant travel companion. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 66Cooper

Unreal conditions today. Crazy when you say "too much powder" but so amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## scuba_newb

Greetings from a humble Stingray. Almost never wear it but this thread got me thinking why not. 🙂


----------



## Chromejob

spartan6 said:


> View attachment 14017319
> 
> 
> TGIF,...no really TGIF!


Loving that photo setup. As Felix Leiter said, "here they [USN sub] come, and neither of us with a cover [hat]. You curtsy, I'll bow."



66Cooper said:


> Just arrived in Chamonix for what is easily the best snow they've had all season. Starting out with a wonderful lunch with a brilliant travel companion.


Loving the straps you took with you. Perfect-o.


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## TheDude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

TheDude said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's crazy how good the yellow second hand makes it look

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

Cheers All!


















IG: th3measure


----------



## Aceldama

scuba_newb said:


> Greetings from a humble Stingray. Almost never wear it but this thread got me thinking why not. &#55357;&#56898;


My fave Stingray dial.


----------



## 66Cooper

Stopped by the Alfa museum in Milan. VERY well done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bob m




----------



## Gerry.GEG

*Looking pretty good on my new..*

Uncle Seiko tropic.


----------



## 66Cooper

What’s the buckle like?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Well, today, I have the '_Vintage Vantage_' on the wrist --









I put new tires and wheels on 'the Van' the other day, and had to go re-read the manual to learn how to reset the TPMS..... :roll:









So it's 'Product Testing Day'....(again) ;-)









It took me a while to figure out what was going on, but its all Good Now... :-d

(Some Pictures from the other day....)









_Graywater_ 22 and Tools..... All strictly 'manual' -- the old-fashioned way....sometimes best.... :think:









 'The Van' got new tires and wheels..... Getting ready for another run to the Northland....









I Love my _Graywater_....









And more good news....I just learned today that my last _Key West_ will be on the way soon....

And that my _Project 300_ 'Plank' won't be far behind.... :-!

--- My Best to All ---

|>|>


----------



## DDickson73

Just kicking around the house this morning☕

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

"I don't want to miss the junkanoo..."










Now I just need a lovely strawberry blonde Italian lady to take me for a ride (in her too-fast Mustang). <3


----------



## DDickson73

Thoroughly enjoying the Graywater

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Hawkinge at the office:


----------



## Ichiran

First day with the Key West. Very impressed so far. On HR jubilee.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Well, I'm in Alaska....And this *Key West *is on the wrist tonight....









And this one is waiting for me in Oregon...... b-)









:think: _Ahhh.... its going to be a long ten days... _








But, when I get back.....















I just got the shipping notice for my _*Project 300*_.

WTH, Its only been ......








View attachment 14073243


*8 years*....









--- My Best to All ---

_ps. Good things come to him who waits._


----------



## jah

Paradive!


----------



## gwold

Desk diving today


----------



## fastfras

Third day 1 second slow... not bad!


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## fastfras

Again... this time on an isofrane, most comfy!


----------



## illumidata

Finally found a curved end rubber strap for less than 3 figures 









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras

illumidata said:


> Finally found a curved end rubber strap for less than 3 figures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Nice! Is it soft?


----------



## illumidata

fastfras said:


> Nice! Is it soft?


It's fairly soft, and it smells nice.
https://www.watch-band-center.com/watchstrap-p31453h254s1470-Watch-strap-Redding-.html

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

My first MKII...


----------



## Chromejob

illumidata said:


> It's fairly soft, and it smells nice.
> https://www.watch-band-center.com/watchstrap-p31453h254s1470-Watch-strap-Redding-.html


 Very nice. I'm only familiar with the Hirsch Leonardo curved end straps, which were aided by a fitting tool and 8-position "hard insert" for custom fitting. Was this one difficult to fit to the Mk II's case?


----------



## illumidata

Chromejob said:


> Very nice. I'm only familiar with the Hirsch Leonardo curved end straps, which were aided by a fitting tool and 8-position "hard insert" for custom fitting. Was this one difficult to fit to the Mk II's case?


Fitting was completely issue free, even by my standards. Only downside is the case back isn't quite deep/wide enough to brace the ends flush against the case, you have to rely on your wrist being wide enough to push the strap into the case. I'm about 7" and it's fine.
Hope that made some kind of sense!

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## michael_m




----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Seafighter!


----------



## TheMeasure

TwentiethCenturyFox said:


> Seafighter!
> View attachment 14094843


Damn that looks brand new!

IG: th3measure


----------



## 66Cooper

A cold day for a boardwalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Hammermountain

Just got this dude. Feels very ultimate-toolwatch


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## DDickson73

A little R&R on a Saturday evening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

DDickson73 said:


> A little R&R on a Saturday evening
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice Dirty Rat!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DDickson73

TheDude said:


> Nice Dirty Rat!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Enjoyed it. Never had a Dirty Rat before. 1st cigar I've had in a while. Generally can't go wrong with Drew Estate.


----------



## DDickson73

TheDude said:


> Nice Dirty Rat!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Enjoyed it. Never had a Dirty Rat before. 1st cigar I've had in a while. Generally can't go wrong with Drew Estate.


----------



## Josie16




----------



## TheMeasure

Josie16 said:


> View attachment 14105371


So good on a black NATO!

IG: th3measure


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Today....









:think: ....._After 8 Years and two weeks..._

*"The Force is Strong with this One....."
*
Finally....Great. :-!

At Home. ;-)

Best....

|>|>


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## michael_m

Fitting the bracelet...easy
Sizing the bracelet....no so easy
Happy with the results!


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## Josie16




----------



## OkiFrog

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Today....
> 
> View attachment 14106517
> 
> 
> :think: ....._After 8 Years and two weeks..._
> 
> *"The Force is Strong with this One....."
> *
> Finally....Great. :-!
> 
> At Home. ;-)
> 
> Best....
> 
> |>|>


Congratulations, the shots of these out there in the wild are getting me excited for the day mine arrives.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

OkiFrog said:


> Congratulations, the shots of these out there in the wild are getting me excited for the day mine arrives.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How would you compare the 300 with your other MKII's? It's interesting seeing how Bill keeps evolving the brand. Will be over the moon when mine arrives.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman




----------



## Josie16




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## thejollywatcher

Ichiran said:


>


Love that look!! 

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## TheDude

thejollywatcher said:


> Love that look!!
> 
> Sent from the talk of Tapa


I actually like that tons better than either of the bicolored bezels.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran

.


----------



## Ichiran

TheDude said:


> I actually like that tons better than either of the bicolored bezels.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you both! Swapping the bezel insert was entirely inspired and made possible by the discussions and posts on this forum.

I was finding that leather straps and NATOs were tough to pair (to my personal liking) with the Pepsi, and I think it will be much easier with the all-black. But for now I'm enjoying it on the rivet bracelet!


----------



## Hammermountain

A week in with my paradive. Totally dig it.


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## michael_m

Strapped on with a vintage Isofrane...nice, comfy and thinner than the current ones...


----------



## Hammermountain

That summer feeling:


----------



## heebs

This one today. I realized it's just been sitting neglected so if anyone is interested in it, LMK.

Hamilton Khaki Mechanical, 38mm
MkII dial, originally intended for the Vantage (32mm, lovingly hand sanded down to 31 to fit this case) 
MkII hour and minute hands, Omega second 
ETA 2804


----------



## Hammermountain

Today marks day 1 of my watch fast. I'm honestly pretty psyched. This dude is just very, very sweet to wear. 








Have a good one, guys!


----------



## DDickson73

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse

>>>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
Taken yesteday :
















'


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Hammermountain




----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## spartan6

Enjoying the new Key West!


----------



## michael_m




----------



## spartan6

Appreciating the classics.


----------



## brianfranklinnc

my hawkinge arrived in the mail yesterday and i absolutely love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

brianfranklinnc said:


> View attachment 14148157
> 
> my hawkinge arrived in the mail yesterday and i absolutely love it!


Nice duo! Congrats on the Hawkinge. Enjoy it and the SARB.

IG: th3measure


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## brianfranklinnc

threw my hawkinge on a grey nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain

10 days running


----------



## fastfras

KW on my fav leather strap.


----------



## reluctantsnowman

300


----------



## Josie16




----------



## OkiFrog

Josie16 said:


> View attachment 14157785


Love this picture. Looking forward to my 300.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## spartan6

😂🤣🇺🇸


----------



## Paul Ramon

Trying something different, Tropic Sport. Wasn't sure if it'd be a good look or not but I'm kinda liking it. What do you guys think?


----------



## thejollywatcher

Paul Ramon said:


> Trying something different, Tropic Sport. Wasn't sure if it'd be a good look or not but I'm kinda liking it. What do you guys think?
> ]


Very sporty and fits the identity of the Paradive. 

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## TheMeasure

Paul Ramon said:


> What do you guys think?


I like it!

IG: th3measure


----------



## Hammermountain

Paul Ramon said:


> Trying something different, Tropic Sport. Wasn't sure if it'd be a good look or not but I'm kinda liking it. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 14159405


Dig it!


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Stingray!


----------



## enkidu

A pretty good start to the day!


----------



## perfectlykevin

66Cooper said:


> A cold day for a boardwalk
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Rehoboth Beach, DE??? We get down there quite a bit!


----------



## TheDude

enkidu said:


> A pretty good start to the day!


Upside down assembly??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkidu

Yup! I like my crowns away from 3 o’clock.


----------



## 66Cooper

Been rocking the bracelet for at least a month. Time for a strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 66Cooper

Dial all ablaze

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheDude

enkidu said:


> Yup! I like my crowns away from 3 o'clock.


You pulled the photo. What happened?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevens

Difficult choice


----------



## NoMusicNoLife

Today is Cruxible's turn...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

Excellent shot, what NATO is that and color? Thanks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NoMusicNoLife

OkiFrog said:


> Excellent shot, what NATO is that and color? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Cincy strap "SB" OD Green Nato 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

Cruxible today on a Khaki Toxic NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain

20th day with this dude!
View attachment 14180401


----------



## Paul Ramon

^^^
I know the feeling. Got mine in November and it quickly became my everyday wearer.


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## cybercat

'

Going through & packing watches etc as moving home this week, wearing C3 Kingston today ...








'


----------



## michael_m




----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Patriotic Paradive!


----------



## Wulfhedinn

So many great MKIIs in here!


----------



## Emceemon

Paradive gen3 on crown and buckle Chevron strap


----------



## 66Cooper

I'll join in on the crown and buckle trend 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MHe225

Excuse the glare in this shot:









Less glare in this photo


----------



## 66Cooper

Hard to tell but my previous post was a grey and this one is the "night" colored strap from C&B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DDickson73

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## michael_m




----------



## TheMeasure

Thumbing through some vinyl while stuck inside on a cool and rainy Saturday. Can anyone guess the artist?










IG: th3measure


----------



## Emceemon

No filter, just special bathroom lighting

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## illumidata

TheMeasure said:


> Thumbing through some vinyl while stuck inside on a cool and rainy Saturday. Can anyone guess the artist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IG: th3measure


Based Carlos









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

illumidata said:


> Based Carlos


Good eye!

Cheers.

IG: th3measure


----------



## michael_m




----------



## TheDude

Big crown Nassau



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

PD3 on canvas.


----------



## TheDude

My only MkII with "wear" on it. Somehow it fits the Explorer look better than a perfect one. I've never seen a "perfect" 1016...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman




----------



## TheMeasure

Colorful Flectos










IG: th3measure


----------



## TheDude

TheMeasure said:


> Colorful Flectos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IG: th3measure


Nice! Try it in black and white?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

TheDude said:


> Nice! Try it in black and white?


Thanks man!

I threw a B&W filter on for ya!










IG: th3measure


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Seafighter!


----------



## MHe225

Been on my wrikt for 10 days now. Very comfortable on the Omega mesh


----------



## TheMeasure

Checking out HBO's documentary, The Cold Blue. The film restoration and videography is incredible. If this doesn't get your blood flowing, check your pulse.


















.

IG: th3measure


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Stingray Saturday!


----------



## OkiFrog

TheMeasure said:


> Checking out HBO's documentary, The Cold Blue. The film restoration and videography is incredible. If this doesn't get your blood flowing, check your pulse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> IG: th3measure


Is that a Haveston strap? Great photos as always.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

OkiFrog said:


> Is that a Haveston strap? Great photos as always.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you! Yes, good eye. I have no ties to Haveston, but I highly recommend their canvas line for any of your mil, pilot, vintage or vintage inspired watches. The color is the M-1944 C. I've been searching for a canvas strap for awhile now and decided to give them a try. I'll try and snap some more photos.

IG: th3measure


----------



## 66Cooper

The measure: wow! P









I should add: no safe queen here. My MKII's get into all sorts of melee. Today was building a level hot tub platform.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheMeasure

66Cooper said:


> The measure: wow!


Thanks Coop!

Cheers

IG: th3measure


----------



## OkiFrog

TheMeasure said:


> Thank you! Yes, good eye. I have no ties to Haveston, but I highly recommend their canvas line for any of your mil, pilot, vintage or vintage inspired watches. The color is the M-1944 C. I've been searching for a canvas strap for awhile now and decided to give them a try. I'll try and snap some more photos.
> 
> IG: th3measure


I have several myself and just picked up the M-1943 and have it on my Cruxible.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

OkiFrog said:


> I have several myself and just picked up the M-1943 and have it on my Cruxible.


Nice! It compliments the Cruxible so well!

IG: th3measure


----------



## NoMusicNoLife

My traveling watch! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

NoMusicNoLife said:


> My traveling watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice looking strap, what brand is that? Looks like dark brown? Great picture.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SubMoose

Mkii in Sweden


----------



## TheMeasure

Haveston M-1944 | Cruxible










IG: th3measure


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## NoMusicNoLife

OkiFrog said:


> Nice looking strap, what brand is that? Looks like dark brown? Great picture.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Cincy Co. Grey 18mm Nato. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

Cruxible on a new Toxic NATO CRC strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevens

Which color ?


----------



## MHe225

sevens said:


> Which color ?


Pepsi !!

It's a problem I am not having today; same watch as yesterday and the past (almost) 3 weeks:


----------



## 66Cooper

Finally chilling after a long day of yard work and Le Mans Watching!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheMeasure

It's going to be this one for awhile.










IG: th3measure


----------



## Josie16

New week , new watch .....


----------



## kamonjj

Josie16 said:


> New week , new watch .....
> 
> View attachment 14238201


Congrats! I'm on the lookout for a paradive with a date. They are nice pieces.


----------



## heebs

This one today. I rarely wear it, but appreciate it when I do. I have been wearing MkII for many years and can only recall seeing maybe one other with this dial.










And this one for the last couple days.


----------



## ominus

Paradive


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## OkiFrog

TheMeasure said:


> It's going to be this one for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IG: th3measure


Congratulations! Have you tried it with any other straps? Can't wait to see more pictures.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Long day at the office...but a comfy strap!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OkiFrog

So excited and happy to have the Project 300! Had the bracelet sized today and think I'll wear it like that for a while. Amazing quality and attention to detail.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spartan6

Enjoying the 300, this one is a keeper!


----------



## TheMeasure

OkiFrog said:


> Congratulations! Have you tried it with any other straps? Can't wait to see more pictures.


Thanks and congrats on yours too! I've only had it on the bracelet which I've really enjoyed. I'll swap it out soon as temps here are starting to rise. I threw a few more wrist shots over in the 300 Deliveries thread.

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure

spartan6 said:


> View attachment 14248263


Congrats! Enjoy it! Cool shot with the photos in the background. The NATO looks great too especially with the black hardware.

IG: th3measure


----------



## spartan6

Thanks, the strap is a blushark the photos are on the backside of a book “illustrated guide to worlds top naval special warfare units” pretty interesting stuff.

Need to dig out some of my own photos for the next pic.


----------



## Josie16

ready for weekend....


----------



## Vanstr

wow, the watch looks high quality


----------



## TheMeasure

Josie16 said:


> ready for weekend....


I'm getting there too...










IG: th3measure


----------



## clarencek

I managed to snag this watch. I'm totally smitten.


----------



## spartan6

300 TGIF


----------



## OkiFrog

P300 again. The bezel is amazing the way it changes with the light, reminds me of the Seiko Marine Master bezel. Also the bracelet and the clasp are tool watch perfection.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

clarencek said:


> I managed to snag this watch. I'm totally smitten.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Love this watch!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## spartan6

Trying out some rubber strap options, thinking the NATO actually looks best?


----------



## Vanstr

Looks so much better then the Helson version.


----------



## Vanstr

Looks so much better then the Helson version.


----------



## TheMeasure

spartan6 said:


> Trying out some rubber strap options, thinking the NATO actually looks best?


It looks damn good on a NATO, however I like that look too. I was even considering a vintage style tropic strap.

IG: th3measure


----------



## watchingandwaiting




----------



## 66Cooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## spartan6

Nice, makes me want to trade a coke for a Pepsi!


----------



## TheMeasure

IG: th3measure


----------



## sevens

Should I ?


----------



## Ichiran

sevens said:


> Should I ?


I actually think a gray bezel would look amazing and give a vintage feel without faux patina:








(awesome photo by TheMeasure)


----------



## sevens

Ichiran said:


> I actually think a gray bezel would look amazing and give a vintage feel without faux patina:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (awesome photo by TheMeasure)


Do you know place to buy ?


----------



## Ichiran

sevens said:


> Do you know place to buy ?


PM sent!


----------



## TheMeasure

Mai Tai ADPT NATO










IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure

IG: th3measure


----------



## Josie16

Paradive and Erika...


----------



## Josie16

Paradive and Erika...


----------



## TheDude

Ichiran said:


> I actually think a gray bezel would look amazing and give a vintage feel without faux patina:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (awesome photo by TheMeasure)


Something I suggested years ago...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

-The- straight hand LRRP










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clarencek

On canvas. Still awesome. I think this will be on my wrist for a while.


----------



## Ichiran

Been on vacation this week, heading home soon...


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## ominus

Paradive on the new Watchbandit 2-Piece Nato Strap


----------



## spartan6




----------



## TheMeasure

Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness

Happy 4th of July










IG: th3measure


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## 66Cooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ominus




----------



## kamonjj

Incoming ........


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

kamonjj said:


> Incoming ........


Give us a hint 

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure

Fat Bar Paradive | Mai Tai ADPT










IG: th3measure


----------



## kamonjj

TheMeasure said:


> Give us a hint
> 
> IG: th3measure


Hmmmm ...... its a unique military homage? It rhymes with maradive haha


----------



## Paul Ramon

^^^
Probably will look a little like this


----------



## kamonjj

Paul Ramon said:


> ^^^
> Probably will look a little like this
> 
> View attachment 14290051


Very similar, other than it's missing the date function ;-)


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

("_Alaska_ _Time_" in the C.O.D.)......








b-)

|>|>


----------



## kamonjj




----------



## gwold




----------



## Paul Ramon

kamonjj said:


>


Congrats! I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## OkiFrog

gwold said:


>


Nice one! What bracelet is that? Could you post some more pictures of the Fulcrum on that? Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tachwong

Keywest on jubilee

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gwold

OkiFrog said:


> Nice one! What bracelet is that? Could you post some more pictures of the Fulcrum on that? Thanks!


It's a Super Oyster II I bought on the 'Bay. It has straight end links, and measures 22mm at the head tapering to 18mm at the buckle. The original buckle was a Seiko-branded ratchet. Here's a posting I did back in '16, when I first mounted it:

Fulcrum Has Arrived.

I've since switched out the buckle for the really nice Citizen BK-H1492, which I like a whole lot more.


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneWayInstall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emceemon

My Paradive and my friend's Hackinge










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

;-) My '_Wabi_-_fied_' _*Fulcrum*_....









My Best to All... 

|>|>


----------



## ominus

Paradive


----------



## TheDude

Sorry about the date. Haven't set it yet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj




----------



## 66Cooper

kamonjj said:


>


That shot just REALLY made me want one of those...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kamonjj

66Cooper said:


> That shot just REALLY made me want one of those...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks! If you want, you can buy mine. I may sell because it's too nice for what I was considering doing with it. I'm only a PM away.

Kind regards,
J.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_*Project*_ _*300*_ in.....

"A Celebration......









of Microbrand Diversity"

Yeah. b-)









"It _Lumes_."

--- Best ---

|>|>


----------



## illumidata

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> View attachment 14302059
> 
> 
> _*Project*_ _*300*_ in.....
> 
> "A Celebration......
> 
> View attachment 14302061
> 
> 
> of Microbrand Diversity"
> 
> Yeah. b-)
> 
> View attachment 14302063
> 
> 
> "It _Lumes_."
> 
> --- Best ---
> 
> |>|>


  

watch addict in recovery


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

The 'One and Only' (afaik)

:think: (It's climbing to the upper 80's today.....

....might be time to hide from the sun for a bit....)

b-)









|>|>


----------



## tachwong

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## OneWayInstall

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## spartan6




----------



## kamonjj

Such a loyal companion on our 20mi + kayak trip


----------



## 66Cooper

Off the the islands

It was a birthday surprise and although age means very little to me, there are things that make me recognize my aging. Today it's that I pack just ONE watch!! I did bring plenty of straps but the key west going to see all the action this trip. Wise man maybe?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Josie16

Paradive and Barton Canvas .....


----------



## 66Cooper

Sunset from St. John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneWayInstall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Another beautiful day....
















:think: It's going to be hot for this kid from the cold, wet North...









But....I Love it.... ;-)









This 'active' strap from Hirsch is a nice, comfortable option.

:think:

The grippy back provides ventilation and 'traction' to keep it comfortably in place.... b-)









Have a Great Day, All.....

















|>|>


----------



## 66Cooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneWayInstall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gwold

Chatham Light Beach


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneWayInstall

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Parting (or maybe departing in this case) is such sweet sorrow









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OkiFrog

TheDude said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Classic!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OneWayInstall

Tools

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## fastfras

Happy Thursday peeps.


----------



## ominus

Paradive on the new Kaufmann Nautic Strap


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## Josie16

300


----------



## Josie16

300


----------



## TheMeasure

IG: th3measure


----------



## MHe225

My wife's P300 has been on my wrist for more than 2 months now - I took her watch in to service on what would have been her birthday (May 23) and today, on mine, I'm still proudly wearing her red-date P300









I can attest that this watch, although designed for diving, also performs flawlessly at altitude: excluding my flights - after all, cabins are pressurized - the max altitude the watch has seen is just shy of 13k feet, according to my buddy's Garmin:









Evidence that I was there too, but a little hard to see my (wife's) MKII, especially since I wear my watches generally "military style"









Zoom-in shows the Omega mesh and the lugs









And one more photo, just because Rocky Mountain National Park is so beautiful - my 4 days of hiking there were over way too quickly


----------



## Josie16

300


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## mlb212

Took my KW to Hanoi and the ho chi minh mausoleum


----------



## spartan6

TGIF Key West GMT heading home for the weekend!


----------



## TheMeasure

Well I'm on my way
To the city lights,
To the pretty face
That shines her light on the city nights
- The Stampeders










IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure

Playing around with some different angled wrist shots. Nothing came out great but since I have the shots, it would be a waste to not share. Also loving the Mai Tai ADPT color on my MKIIs.





































IG: th3measure


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## TheMeasure

My buddy brought this cool CWC to our local GTG over the weekend. It's from the early 2000s and has a tritium dial. Couldn't resist snapping a couple pics of it, and alongside the P300.





































IG: th3measure


----------



## cybercat

'
From dawn till dusk... ' ' ;-)
















'


----------



## TheDude

Best day of the month for KW pics










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Back down in Delaware for a quick, couple day beach trip with fam.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheMeasure

Erika's MN + P300









IG: th3measure


----------



## fastfras

Back on the bracelet, HAGWE everybody.


----------



## Impoverished

Have had this one all weekend.


----------



## cybercat

'

LRRP GMT - last Wednesday, & again today :

















'


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Josie16

On the beach .....


----------



## Josie16

Key West , Kaufmann Tropic ......


----------



## OneWayInstall

Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

Does this one still count? It started out as a nice Hamilton Khaki mechanical. It's now got a MkII type 53 dial (hand sanded down to fit the case) and MkII hour and minute hands. The second hand is from an Omega (Dynamic, I think).

Great size, nice clean look, and a nice change to have a hand winder every now and then.


----------



## OkiFrog

Josie16 said:


> Key West , Kaufmann Tropic ......
> 
> View attachment 14388927


That looks great!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watch_monkey76

I have a MKII watched Gen 3 Paradive from the RTW line. It's a good daily beater - in fact, I think to describe it as a daily beater might be to do it an injustice. Very nice watch.


----------



## Josie16

Weekend .......


----------



## TheMeasure

P300 in a glamour lume shot










IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure

I've been under-strapping the Cruxible lately.










IG: th3measure


----------



## Paul Ramon

It's not the most colorful combo but every time I put the gen 3 back on MKII rubber it feels just perfect.


----------



## 66Cooper

Paul Ramon said:


> It's not the most colorful combo but every time I put the gen 3 back on MKII rubber it feels just perfect.
> 
> View attachment 14413359


A classic tuxedo has a similar problem, but when it's right, it's just RIGHT!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sennaster

Back in the MKII fold as of this morning


----------



## spartan6

sennaster said:


> Back in the MKII fold as of this morning
> 
> View attachment 14414495


Awesome, great looking para!


----------



## Josie16




----------



## Impoverished




----------



## TheDude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Maiden voyage out on the "high seas" with this combo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## TheMeasure

IG: th3measure


----------



## Josie16




----------



## casamarina

Gilt beauty


----------



## casamarina

Let's try with a better photo......


----------



## casamarina

View attachment 14431909
View attachment 14431909

Let's try with a better photo......


----------



## thewodg

WastedYears said:


> View attachment 14428023
> 
> 
> View attachment 14428027
> 
> 
> View attachment 14428029


Nice looking tropic strap! Mind sharing the source?


----------



## WastedYears

thewodg said:


> Nice looking tropic strap! Mind sharing the source?


It's Blancpain's strap for the Barakuda with the buckle off a Barton Elite strap.


----------



## kamonjj

WastedYears said:


> It's Blancpain's strap for the Barakuda with the buckle off a Barton Elite strap.


Wow. How much was that strap/buckle combo?


----------



## thewodg

WastedYears said:


> It's Blancpain's strap for the Barakuda with the buckle off a Barton Elite strap.


Thanks. No wonder it looks great!


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## WastedYears

kamonjj said:


> Wow. How much was that strap/buckle combo?


Blancpain strap is CHF 216, and the Barton Elite Strap from which I took the buckle is USD 20. Blancpain buckle would have been CHF 150 I think.


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Summer is ending and the PD3 has been traveling....


----------



## cesarh

Hawkinge, and loving it!


----------



## ominus

Paradive


----------



## m.and

A work in progress (still looking for the "perfect" hands). While not 100% Mk II, I think it still embodies the Mk II spirit.


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin

TheDude said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the cut of your jib!









Wore this one on Monday...


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin

Late afternoon gilt...


----------



## TheMeasure

Find me in a forest of bokeh









IG: th3measure


----------



## thewodg

TheMeasure said:


> Find me in a forest of bokeh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IG: th3measure


Oh man, your photos are making me excited for mine's arrival!


----------



## TheMeasure

thewodg said:


> Oh man, your photos are making me excited for mine's arrival!


Haha thanks man. Hang in there the P300 is incredible. It's beautifully finished and the size is well proportioned on the wrist.

IG: th3measure


----------



## thewodg

TheMeasure said:


> Haha thanks man. Hang in there the P300 is incredible. It's beautifully finished and the size is well proportioned on the wrist.
> 
> IG: th3measure


Thanks! I haven't been waiting all that long (officially at least), so I can be patient for a few more months!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TheMeasure

Playing around with the lighting on the LRRP.



















IG: th3measure


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## heebs

LRRP UTC 48 today. Bidirectional 48 click bezel.


----------



## m.and

I think I'll call my latest Mk II project the Bimini. It is a mash-up/homage with elements from two notable Bond watches - the 6538 (red triangle, white seconds hand) which was the first Rolex featured in a James Bond movie, and the 16800 (case, matte dial w/ date) which was the last Rolex worn by Bond.

Timothy Dalton wore a 16800 in License To Kill and never again would a Rolex watch make an appearance in a James Bond film. Dalton's Bond meets up with undercover CIA operative Pam Bouvier at the fictitious Barrelhead Bar set on the Bimini Islands. He eventually ends up getting in a fight with a very young Benicio Del Toro.

And of course the name Bimini maintains the tradition of other Caribbean-themed Mk II watches (e.g. Kingston, Nassau, Key West).


----------



## ominus

MKII Paradive am Watchgecko Codura Strap


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Emceemon

Nice pieces guys keep them coming !!!


----------



## STEELINOX

m.and said:


> I think I'll call my latest Mk II project the Bimini. It is a mash-up/homage with elements from two notable Bond watches - the 6538 (red triangle, white seconds hand) which was the first Rolex featured in a James Bond movie, and the 16800 (case, matte dial w/ date) which was the last Rolex worn by Bond.
> 
> Timothy Dalton wore a 16800 in License To Kill and never again would a Rolex watch make an appearance in a James Bond film. Dalton's Bond meets up with undercover CIA operative Pam Bouvier at the fictitious Barrelhead Bar set on the Bimini Islands. He eventually ends up getting in a fight with a very young Benicio Del Toro.
> 
> And of course the name Bimini maintains the tradition of other Caribbean-themed Mk II watches (e.g. Kingston, Nassau, Key West).


"Bimini" - perfect ~ !


----------



## STEELINOX

m.and said:


> I think I'll call my latest Mk II project the Bimini. It is a mash-up/homage with elements from two notable Bond watches - the 6538 (red triangle, white seconds hand) which was the first Rolex featured in a James Bond movie, and the 16800 (case, matte dial w/ date) which was the last Rolex worn by Bond.
> 
> Timothy Dalton wore a 16800 in License To Kill and never again would a Rolex watch make an appearance in a James Bond film. Dalton's Bond meets up with undercover CIA operative Pam Bouvier at the fictitious Barrelhead Bar set on the Bimini Islands. He eventually ends up getting in a fight with a very young Benicio Del Toro.
> 
> And of course the name Bimini maintains the tradition of other Caribbean-themed Mk II watches (e.g. Kingston, Nassau, Key West).


"Bimini" - perfect ~ !


----------



## TheMeasure

Experimenting with lighting on the Hawkinge.


































IG: th3measure


----------



## 66Cooper

I'd call that experiment a success. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JFingers

66Cooper said:


> I'd call that experiment a success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What a great shot! I wish I had gotten the black gilt dial on my Key West, instead of the white. Maybe I would wear it more...

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## TheMeasure

JFingers said:


> What a great shot! I wish I had gotten the black gilt dial on my Key West, instead of the white. Maybe I would wear it more...
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Curious Jake, what is it with the white gilt that keeps your from wearing it more?

IG: th3measure


----------



## Ichiran

I often try to gauge how much I like a watch by tucking it away out of sight and seeing whether I get a craving to wear it. I put this watch away in April and began to think that maybe other watches could cover its niche - but late last week I got a strong desire to wear it...








Fat bar RTW Paradive, acrylic, no date.


----------



## JFingers

TheMeasure said:


> Curious Jake, what is it with the white gilt that keeps your from wearing it more?
> 
> IG: th3measure


Legibility in the daytime and the the fact that I haven't worn much of anything else since I got my 126710 BLNR.

Blue skies!
-only jake


----------



## TheDude

Just arrived!










Tried it with 18mm nato. Surprised how much space is left - not ideal.

I don't really like how the 20mm strap rests on the top of the lugs a little. I'm sure that will leave rub marks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

P300 | Vintage Tropic

IG: th3measure


----------



## Ichiran

Paradive continuing to make a strong case for itself.


----------



## OkiFrog

TheMeasure said:


> P300 | Vintage Tropic
> 
> IG: th3measure


Where did you pick up the strap? Looks amazing.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

TheMeasure said:


> Experimenting with lighting on the Hawkinge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IG: th3measure


If only the metal were that dark. Maybe a titanium case version should be lobbied for.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewodg

OkiFrog said:


> Where did you pick up the strap? Looks amazing.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not sure where th3measure got his, but I am searching for a different type of tropic strap for a vintage watch, and I have heard elsewhere that squinky on the 'bay is a good source for vintage/nos tropic straps (no affiliation). I have not yet purchased from him myself, so no personal experience.


----------



## TheMeasure

OkiFrog said:


> Where did you pick up the strap? Looks amazing.


Thanks OkiFrog!

I picked it up off the sales forum here prob 5+ years ago. Can't recall the member who had the lot of NOS, but I'll try digging through my inbox. If I find them I'll shoot you a PM.

Here's the markings on the strap, hopefully it helps your search.


















Cheers!

IG: th3measure


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## DC_Brown

Did some landscaping today wearing this. Great tool watch.


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Paul Ramon

AGL just in, some quick shots.


----------



## TheMeasure

Paul Ramon said:


> AGL just in, some quick shots.


Congrats Paul.. it looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

This is getting heavy rotation










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon

TheMeasure said:


> Congrats Paul.. it looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank You!


----------



## Paul Ramon

A few pics of the AGL in the morning light. This one is a real departure from my other watches, non-diver and much smaller. It's a pleasant change-up and a real beauty.


----------



## OkiFrog

Paul Ramon said:


> A few pics of the AGL in the morning light. This one is a real departure from my other watches, non-diver and much smaller. It's a pleasant change-up and a real beauty.
> 
> View attachment 14532623
> 
> 
> View attachment 14532631
> 
> 
> View attachment 14532635


What strap is that? Looks great!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon

OkiFrog said:


> What strap is that? Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank You! Just a basic mil-spec. 
Here you go.

https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/...s/original-nato-strap-khaki-18-mm-20-mm-22-mm


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## TheMeasure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## TheMeasure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon

TheMeasure said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great lume shot! Added bonus of a rotating bezel is going "Yeager".


----------



## TheMeasure

Paul Ramon said:


> Great lume shot! Added bonus of a rotating bezel is going "Yeager".


Haha thanks buddy! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Ichiran

Apple picking today


----------



## Paul Ramon

My AGL impressed me so much that I had to give the Cruxible a go.


----------



## Impoverished

On Cincy strap.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

From yesterday: Hawkinge Non-Date on Phoenix RAF.


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## tachwong

My Quad 10 on difues Whisky Cordovan Zulu









Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## gwold




----------



## Emceemon

gwold said:


>


Amazing piece 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep

gwold said:


>





Emceemon said:


> Amazing piece


Agreed that that is an awesome one.

Anybody have an idea how many Fulcrums were made? They don't seem to pop up too often. Kingstons and Nassaus and Key Wests seem to show up on the sales forums pretty regularly, but I cannot remember the last time I saw a Fulcrum.


----------



## longstride

A Paradive 3, Randolph Aviators and a Vortex 'Solo' Monocular.


----------



## longstride

When the LRRP was phased out the Fulcrum essentially replaced it. 
Wish I hadn't sold my LRRP....


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## longstride

Paul Ramon said:


> My AGL impressed me so much that I had to give the Cruxible a go.
> 
> View attachment 14545907


Wow, nice one! How do the two compare? Are they different enough to own both?


----------



## Paul Ramon

longstride said:


> Wow, nice one! How do the two compare? Are they different enough to own both?


That's a great question. Before I received them I didn't think they would differ much considering specs are very similar. The Cruxible is only 1.20mm wider, 2g lighter and 0.80mm thicker than the Hawkinge. Surprisingly though they do wear a bit differently. The difference is not easy to explain, the Cruxible has the domed caseback and feels that it wears a bit higher than the AGL with its flatter caseback. See the pic below for a visual. It's not a negative in any way, just a perceptible difference. Visually the AGL appealed to me the first time I saw it, it's all business. The minute/seconds track was a natural for me considering my reliance on a rotating bezel on all of my other watches. The lumed tip second hand makes short mission timing a breeze. I've worn it every night on my treks through the dark woods with the dog. The Cruxible gets better looking every time I look at it. The simple numbered dial has to be seen in person to really appreciate how mesmerizing it is. That beautiful dial contrasts perfectly with the Cruxibles slightly thicker toolish bezel. These two have dominated all wrist time since arriving and both have really impressed me. Are they different enough to own both? Definitely. The differences are subtle but provide each watch with its own distinct personality.


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## sevens




----------



## OkiFrog

LRRP on a Rios 1931 waxed canvas strap. Have a great weekend.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran

Paul Ramon said:


> The Cruxible is only 1.20mm wider, 2g lighter and 0.80mm thicker than the Hawkinge. Surprisingly though they do wear a bit differently. The difference is not easy to explain, the Cruxible has the domed caseback and feels that it wears a bit higher than the AGL with its flatter caseback.


Thanks for this information. Which one do you think wears bigger?








KW has bumped the Paradive off my wrist again...


----------



## 66Cooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paul Ramon

Ichiran said:


> Thanks for this information. Which one do you think wears bigger?


If I have to pick I'd say the Cruxible. Slightly wider case, lug ends and spring bars a bit higher. The difference is barely noticeable and both wear fantastic. I enjoy wearing both equally.


----------



## TheMeasure

It's been hard to wear anything else. 









P300 | Rifle Green-Toxic Rogue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

That’s a damn good looking watch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ichiran

TheMeasure said:


> P300 | Rifle Green-Toxic Rogue


Looks awesome! How dark is that green in person? I ask because I've been looking for a strap that's a very dark shade of green, but have had a hard time finding one.


----------



## TheMeasure

Ichiran said:


> Looks awesome! How dark is that green in person? I ask because I've been looking for a strap that's a very dark shade of green, but have had a hard time finding one.


Thanks!
The green is darker than both my OD Green Maratac Mil-Nato & Olive Toxic Rogue. It's a nice earthy dark green. In some lights there's a dark brown that comes out. It's my favorite green strap I have. If you haven't tried a Toxic Rogue, I highly encourage you to do so. I find them extremely comfortable and the weave works so well with Military inspired watches.

Snapped some quick pics in, indirect sunlight hoping to get a true color represented.

Left to right:
Olive Toxic Rogue, Maratac OD Green, Rifle Green Toxic Rogue, Green/yellow stripe Zuludiver Marine Nationale from Watch Gecko




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran

TheMeasure said:


> Left to right:
> Olive Toxic Rogue, Maratac OD Green, Rifle Green Toxic Rogue, Green/yellow stripe Zuludiver Marine Nationale from Watch Gecko


Thanks for taking the time to take these pictures! The rifle green looks rich and dark, it looks like just what I'm looking for. I have a Toxic Rogue in admiralty gray - the strap (or at least the gray one) can have a bit of a sheen from certain angles that I don't like as much but otherwise I really like the look and feel of it. Your photos made me go over to Toxic and try to order the rifle green - but it's sold out! I guess I'll keep my eye on the site to see whether it comes back in stock...


----------



## Paul Ramon

Ichiran said:


> Thanks for taking the time to take these pictures! The rifle green looks rich and dark, it looks like just what I'm looking for. I have a Toxic Rogue in admiralty gray - the strap (or at least the gray one) can have a bit of a sheen from certain angles that I don't like as much but otherwise I really like the look and feel of it. Your photos made me go over to Toxic and try to order the rifle green - but it's sold out! I guess I'll keep my eye on the site to see whether it comes back in stock...


Hit the "Notify Me" button and leave your email & you'll know when they're back.


----------



## TheMeasure

Ichiran said:


> Thanks for taking the time to take these pictures!


You're welcome, I'm happy to help. Hopefully Terry gets some more Rifle Greens in quickly!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw

just arrived, NOS from 2008 |>


----------



## TheDude

gr8sw said:


> just arrived, NOS from 2008 |>


Man, I really want a Bund...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

gr8sw said:


> just arrived, NOS from 2008 |>


Incredible! Enjoy it. Hope to see more pics here often.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## TheDude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ca_ng

Paul Ramon said:


> That's a great question. Before I received them I didn't think they would differ much considering specs are very similar. The Cruxible is only 1.20mm wider, 2g lighter and 0.80mm thicker than the Hawkinge. Surprisingly though they do wear a bit differently. The difference is not easy to explain, the Cruxible has the domed caseback and feels that it wears a bit higher than the AGL with its flatter caseback. See the pic below for a visual. It's not a negative in any way, just a perceptible difference. Visually the AGL appealed to me the first time I saw it, it's all business. The minute/seconds track was a natural for me considering my reliance on a rotating bezel on all of my other watches. The lumed tip second hand makes short mission timing a breeze. I've worn it every night on my treks through the dark woods with the dog. The Cruxible gets better looking every time I look at it. The simple numbered dial has to be seen in person to really appreciate how mesmerizing it is. That beautiful dial contrasts perfectly with the Cruxibles slightly thicker toolish bezel. These two have dominated all wrist time since arriving and both have really impressed me. Are they different enough to own both? Definitely. The differences are subtle but provide each watch with its own distinct personality.
> View attachment 14556837


That's good to know, thanks for your observations. Looking forward to trying on the Hellion this week at WindUp.


----------



## sennaster

Those paradives looked pretty good on leather so i had to give it a go


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## Toh

Just received this.

My third MK II watch









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

Toh said:


> Just received this.
> 
> My third MK II watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Nice strap too!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## spartan6

Resembles a CRUXIBLE? He is wearing it well?


----------



## Impoverished

New Haveston strap that came in this week.


----------



## spartan6

PARADIVE


----------



## michael_m




----------



## mtbmike




----------



## Paul Ramon

Looking forward to some Hellion pics after Windup Watch Fair this weekend.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Semper Jeep

@spartan6 - Are you a Marine?

I know that spot in those pictures well. 

For those that don't know/recall - last week marked 36 years since more than 300 people were killed (including 220 Marines, 18 sailors, and 3 soldiers) in the bombing of the military barracks in Beirut, Lebanon. Most of the Marines were members of BLT1/8 from the 2nd MarDiv at Camp Lejeune, NC.

This was the deadliest single day for the Marine Corps since the landing at Iwo Jima.


----------



## longstride

Hawkinge.....


----------



## Paul Ramon

longstride said:


> Hawkinge.....
> 
> View attachment 14583523


The more I see that dial the more I like it. I'm waiting for a notification when the date model is back in stock.


----------



## TheMeasure

Was in NYC for WindUp and did a ton of rucking through the city. Of course I had a MKII on the wrist.. they are my favorite pieces to travel with. P300 at The Vessel in Hudson Yards.










IG: th3measure


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Semper Jeep

TheMeasure said:


> Was in NYC for WindUp and did a ton of rucking through the city. Of course I had a MKII on the wrist.. they are my favorite pieces to travel with. P300 at The Vessel in Hudson Yards.


Any news on the RTW Tornek Rayville?



Ichiran said:


>


One of the absolute coolest casebacks out there!


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## mtbmike




----------



## TheMeasure

Semper Jeep said:


> Any news on the RTW Tornek Rayville?


I did speak briefly with Bill about it. I posted what I know here. 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/tornek-rayville-please-4945785-5.html#post50189497


----------



## TheMeasure

Whiskey to stay warm on a cold single digit day 










IG: th3measure


----------



## Paul Ramon

Cruxible on a Rob Fraser AF0210 strap


----------



## Emceemon

Paul Ramon said:


> Cruxible on a Rob Fraser AF0210 strap
> 
> View attachment 14590981
> 
> 
> View attachment 14590983


Nice combo 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon

Emceemon said:


> Nice combo
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


 Thank You!


----------



## Aaron K.

This guy has been on the wrist all week.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptTed

PD gen 3. Took it with me to Colombia as I wanted an under the radar but durable watch, and it was perfect.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## M. Reno

My first MKII and it does not disappoint!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon

M. Reno said:


> My first MKII and it does not disappoint!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Big congrats on your first MKII, looks great! Beware the MKII addiction ;-)


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Greg1234

Simple and clean, love the look


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## tachwong

Love the gilt dial and hands

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23

Newly arrived Paradive; can't wait to try it with a variety of straps


----------



## Semper Jeep

The Graywater was my companion on our very snowy Veterans Day on Monday. Generally my kids are at school so I enjoy the day off by drinking a beer and getting up on the roof to put up the Christmas lights (not in that order). Unfortunately, Mother Nature had other plans.


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## longstride

Hawkinge on Barton canvas.


----------



## TheMeasure

IG: th3measure


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Josie16

The new one .......


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## mtbmike




----------



## TheMeasure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Ichiran

Beaver dam


----------



## panzerr




----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## TheMeasure

ᖘ-3-0-0 | PhenomeNATO



















IG: th3measure


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## paddlefoot64

Original Blackwater


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## Josie16




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## cybercat

'


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## m.and

I like the full polish case more than I thought I would and I like the gloss stealth logo as much as I knew I would.


----------



## m.and

Accidental duplicate post.


----------



## m.and

The Hellion again, this time on a BandR Bands Horween Chromexcel strap.


----------



## Mhutch

From yesterday. New Jack Foster strap on the Hellion.


----------



## cybercat

'















'


----------



## OkiFrog

Graywater today on a Rios 1931 canvas strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

My Hawkinge has been battling it out with My Smiths PRS-29B for wrist time......it's been an even battle.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Paradive Gen. 3 on Prometheus G10/NATO.


----------



## TheMeasure

This is a really nice shot! 



stolen-gmt-master said:


> View attachment 14687365


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

TheMeasure said:


> This is a really nice shot!


Thanks, product-style photography is not my forte, so usually a PITA for me. At least this was good enough to get a repost in the Mk II Instagram!


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## mtbmike




----------



## TheDude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## Lukinator




----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## OkiFrog

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 14733619


Excellent shot!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon

OkiFrog said:


> Excellent shot!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank You!


----------



## TheMeasure

Some eggnog, bourbon and a splash of cold brew coffee.


----------



## spartan6

Awesome, cheers!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## boatswain

TheMeasure said:


> Some eggnog, bourbon and a splash of cold brew coffee.


That sounds delicious and the 300 is


----------



## TheMeasure

boatswain said:


> That sounds delicious and the 300 is


Thanks man! It's a little too tasty. Easy to lose count of how many you've had.


----------



## boatswain

TheMeasure said:


> Thanks man! It's a little too tasty. Easy to lose count of how many you've had.


I need to get a MkII so I can play for real around here. 

I love the 300 

Hoping something in the RTW line grabs my attention. Tornek


----------



## mlb212

Key West white dial with black GMT Rolex bezel watching the sunrise over the rockie mountains.


----------



## michael_m

Decided to put the Black Bay down and wind up the Nassau...tan nato was the winner...


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## TheMeasure

Playing around with a different lens. Trying to get used to opening up my field of view when shooting watches.


----------



## TheMeasure

A few more


----------



## boatswain

Looking good


----------



## TheDude

Yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

TheMeasure said:


> A few more


I need to try mine on a NATO.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

boatswain said:


> Looking good


Thanks B!

Cheers!


----------



## TheMeasure

OkiFrog said:


> I need to try mine on a NATO.


Knowing you're a strap guy too I'm a little shocked you haven't yet haha. It is really good on the bracelet, and looks killer on two piece leather so I can't fault you.

My favorite NATOs for it are Toxic's N80 & Rogues, Maratac and if I need to dress it up a little Phenome.


----------



## Toh

P300









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tachwong

Toh said:


> P300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Looks smashing on the omega mesh!

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep

TheDude said:


> Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous Capstone.

I traded away my LRRP GMT for the Capstone version a while back because I found it too blingy. Fast forward a year or so and I decided I really missed my non-Capstone LRRP so I picked this one up and am wearing it today.



















I go back and forth over whether or not I want to keep both and usually come down to realizing I'll probably never get my hands on another Capstone if I did part ways with it.


----------



## JFingers

The King today.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## 66Cooper

KW on an Autodromo RAF.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Toh

P300 on canvas strap









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TheDude

Semper Jeep said:


> Gorgeous Capstone.
> 
> I traded away my LRRP GMT for the Capstone version a while back because I found it too blingy. Fast forward a year or so and I decided I really missed my non-Capstone LRRP so I picked this one up and am wearing it today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I go back and forth over whether or not I want to keep both and usually come down to realizing I'll probably never get my hands on another Capstone if I did part ways with it.


Gorgeous Milsub!

That LRRP was what drew me to MkII. I ordered it and then bought my Vantage about a week later while waiting (much longer) for the LRRP to be delivered. It's in the first 5 serial numbers and a custom (straight seconds hand). Would never let it go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## Impoverished




----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airlyss

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 14775455


So clean

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewodg

TheDude said:


> Gorgeous Milsub!
> 
> That LRRP was what drew me to MkII. I ordered it and then bought my Vantage about a week later while waiting (much longer) for the LRRP to be delivered. It's in the first 5 serial numbers and a custom (straight seconds hand). Would never let it go.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. Unfortunately, I was too late to get my hands on a LRRP, but at least I've got my order in for the P300 (hopefully arriving by February)!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## MHe225

All of last week:


----------



## michael_m




----------



## RedFroggy

Today, my MKII Hawkhinge


----------



## TheMeasure

P300 has dominated wrist time for awhile now. Haven't wanted to wear much else.


----------



## TheMeasure

Not the best example but the hands on the 300 are incredibly well executed. They pickup and reflect colors in the background like whoa. I just haven't been able to capture it well...yet.


----------



## boatswain

The 300 is so beAutiful


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## watcholic

One of the best of all times. Will truly be missed. Unless Bill conjures up another iteration.


----------



## watcholic

... dupe


----------



## unixshrk

watcholic said:


> One of the best of all times. Will truly be missed. Unless Bill conjures up another iteration.


Winner!


----------



## boatswain

watcholic said:


> One of the best of all times. Will truly be missed. Unless Bill conjures up another iteration.


Love it


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## TheMeasure

P300 | Toxic charcoal N80


----------



## Ichiran

TheMeasure said:


> P300 | Toxic charcoal N80


Fantastic photos, as always. I picked up one of these straps, and when it arrived I immediately ordered another one, plus one in 22mm. I think the deep, rich shade of gray is amazing.


----------



## TheMeasure

Ichiran said:


> Fantastic photos, as always. I picked up one of these straps, and when it arrived I immediately ordered another one, plus one in 22mm. I think the deep, rich shade of gray is amazing.


Thanks man, appreciate the kind words.

I'm glad Terry made some of the Charcoal grey N80s. I've been bugging him (as a friend in a joking way) for awhile now. He has a well worn charcoal and the color is awesome... can't wait to break this one in where the "new" sheen look disappears.

This charcoal and his rifle green rogue are my fav colors he makes.


----------



## v1triol

watcholic said:


> One of the best of all times. Will truly be missed. Unless Bill conjures up another iteration.


Pure fire! Which model is it?


----------



## watcholic

v1triol said:


> Pure fire! Which model is it?


Fulcrum. Probably one of the hardest to find because people hang on to them. Two bezel colors were offered: black and grey.


----------



## TheMeasure

𝙼𝚊𝚗𝚞𝚊𝚕 | 𝙰𝚗𝚊𝚕𝚘𝚐


----------



## 66Cooper

What manual does that belong to?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheMeasure

66Cooper said:


> What manual does that belong to?


'01 Toyota Tacoma


----------



## 66Cooper

I knew it!! I was going to say a Japanese truck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheMeasure

66Cooper said:


> I knew it!! I was going to say a Japanese truck.


Good eye! The P300 is sitting on the stubby 4x4 stick.


----------



## longstride

Hawkinge date.


----------



## Paul Ramon

I've had my PD3 for over a year and wear it most days, easily my favorite wearer. I wish I'd bought the date version though. I know this no-date is considered the "classic" version but out of habit I still often look to check the date when going about business.


----------



## longstride

Paul Ramon said:


> I've had my PD3 for over a year and wear it most days, easily my favorite wearer. I wish I'd bought the date version though. I know this no-date is considered the "classic" version but out of habit I still often look to check the date when going about business.
> 
> View attachment 14814871


Yes the PD3 is a winner, what's the strap?


----------



## Paul Ramon

longstride said:


> Yes the PD3 is a winner, what's the strap?


Sand Canvas Pull Through customized with a canvas keeper from Steveo Straps. He uses some very cool and unique military materials for his straps. https://www.steveostraps.com/straps-2/nato-straps


----------



## WatchCollector01

First day with this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

First day with this one.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1

My LRRP


----------



## heebs

horrij1 said:


> My LRRP
> View attachment 14827683


One of my favourites!


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## OkiFrog

Fulcrum on a Toxic NATO Rogue strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagania

WatchCollector01 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey man that is a nice watch


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## eldasher

Had a Spinnaker 22mm strap that never used. I like the look of the wider strap.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## MHe225




----------



## at2011

Nothing yet, but give me until the 4th quarter of 2020 or the 1st quarter of 2021 I'll be wearing my very first MKII TR-660 by then.


----------



## horrij1

Just got a MN strap for mine.


----------



## TheMeasure

Enjoying a coconut curry latte.

Gen 3 Paradive | Charcoal Grey N80 Toxic


----------



## WatchCollector01

Aside from sleeping and showering this beauty hasn't left my wrist in 2.5 weeks. I think the others are starting to get jealous lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b

I just ordered my first MKii ... Hawkinge no-date ..very excited! Photos when it gets here.


----------



## Masset

Tried to get the TORNEK-RAYVILLE on pre-order and couldn't load the pages fast enough. Wearing my Hawkinge Type 48 Date till I can find one.


----------



## Eclectic Gearhead




----------



## TheDude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## megaduck

My P300 in its natural environment.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## Impoverished




----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## TheMeasure

That magical gilt


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## mlb212

Took my Key West to Sarasota


----------



## ocieb

great looking watches, i wish they were easier to come by!


----------



## mlb212

Lunch at the Columbia


----------



## heebs

It's a special day for this one. Happy Birthday to this old girl. Lots of wabi, considering she's only celebrating her second birthday.


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## eldasher

TheMeasure said:


>


Looks great! I just got a blue strap with a red line from Watch Gecko for my Squale Pan Am that would look great on your watch too.

I bought one in 20mm too for my Paradive but haven't tried it on yet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

eldasher said:


> Looks great! I just got a blue strap with a red line from Watch Gecko for my Squale Pan Am that would look great on your watch too.


Thanks.

That strap looks like it complements your Squale nicely.

Def be a good look too on the KW.


----------



## kamonjj

***** said:


> It's a special day for this one. Happy Birthday to this old girl. Lots of wabi, considering she's only celebrating her second birthday.


That's awesome!!


----------



## WatchCollector01

***** said:


> It's a special day for this one. Happy Birthday to this old girl. Lots of wabi, considering she's only celebrating her second birthday.


Took me a minute to figure out why she was only two... I feel dumb lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## longstride

My Paradive 3 in the latter days of winter 2020.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## DDickson73

After owning & regrettably flipping both a Nassau 3-6-9 & a Graywater, I had a member reach out and offer me up this charm. The dial is mesmerizing.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m.and

Happy to have a Hellion back on my wrist.


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## eldasher

New day, new strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

Recently rejoined the ranks of MKII.


----------



## Paul Ramon

Doulos Christos said:


> Recently rejoined the ranks of MKII.


Nice one!


----------



## eldasher

Doulos Christos said:


> Recently rejoined the ranks of MKII.


Congrats! Wear it in good health

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobo

Wearing my gray water








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride




----------



## DDickson73

Happy Friday, All









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itibiertia0887

The kingston rules!


----------



## Ichiran

Wild reflections from the KW's glossy gilt dial as I waited for my airplane to land...








Edited to add one more photo from when I got home:


----------



## Doulos Christos

Fatal to 'Flipper Fever'


----------



## KingKF1221

These watches are stunning!


----------



## eldasher

Can't get over how NATO straps can completely change the look of a watch so effortlessly. To go with today's theme...blue/white stripe



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

LRRP on Sinn rubber. Perfect fit. b-)


----------



## WatchCollector01

The king! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

Doulos Christos said:


> LRRP on Sinn rubber. Perfect fit. b-)


This combo looks really good! Nicely done.


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## Rickster27b

I just got back from our vacation .. Costa Rica .. and my new MKii Hawkinge was waiting for me. All I can say is WOW! Now I know why you guys are so enthused about MKii. This may be a perfect watch for me .. time will tell of course. But for now, I am thrilled. I grabbed a few shots with the cell phone, but I intend to do many more with my camera. In a while, I will to do a mini review with my thoughts and experiences with this beauty.

Rick

Here it is on my 6.7" wrist wearing a Martu Vintage Leather and Canvas strap.


----------



## eldasher

Congrats Rick. Wear it in good health 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m.and

Every day since I got it.


----------



## Doulos Christos

👊🏻


----------



## Newnice

Day, date, hours, minutes, seconds, 24 hour, and rotating 12 hour bezel for second time zone, all perfectly legible, packed inside a steel tank of a case.


----------



## Rickster27b

A follow up thought on my new Hawkinge ..

Time check after two and a half days &#8230;. plus 1.4 sec per day - WOW!

Not a very long trial, but I am amazed at the accuracy so far.

























Love the Martu Leather and Canvas strap on this beauty!


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

;-) _(Let's see if I remember "How to Do This"....) _

--> Yesterday....








Recent Additions to the 'Collection'.... ;-)








Lume? Anyone?








Today _(Did I fall into a 'Hawkinge party'....?)_








Best Wishes to All...

|>|>


----------



## WatchCollector01

P300 back on the wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

Halo Airborne | Brown Maratac Mil-NATO


----------



## DDickson73

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## WatchCollector01

Ichiran said:


>


Love that all black bezel on the key west

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran

WatchCollector01 said:


> Love that all black bezel on the key west


Thanks! The original insert is beautiful, but this black one makes the dial/hands the star of the show, which is what I was going for.


----------



## TheDude

I think this was Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b

A follow up on my new Hawkinge .. after 9 days of time check, it comes in at +0.6 spd. It was never out by more than 3 seconds as far as I could tell.... just amazing.

Meanwhile, I love the look and feel of this watch ..particularly on the Martu Vintage Leather and Canvas strap.

Thanks MK II.

Rick


----------



## DDickson73

Capturing cloudy skies overhead... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## TheMeasure

LRRP | Gold Toxic Rogue


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## DDickson73

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## horrij1

I work in the Medical Device industry, so even though my family is locked down, I am not. I did change back to the metal bracelet as I am washing / disinfecting my hands many / many times a day.


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Gen 3 Paradive on Damasko water proof leather.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## TheMeasure

Ichiran said:


>


Your Paradive is looking good. Is that a Toxic Charcoal N80?


----------



## Ichiran

TheMeasure said:


> Your Paradive is looking good. Is that a Toxic Charcoal N80?


Absolutely! I've been loving it, and I know you have been as well. The color is amazing. I already have to 20mm ones and a 22mm, and I've thought multiple times that I should pick up a few more...


----------



## OkiFrog

TheMeasure said:


> LRRP | Gold Toxic Rogue


That's a perfect combo!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

Ichiran said:


> Absolutely! I've been loving it, and I know you have been as well. The color is amazing. I already have to 20mm ones and a 22mm, and I've thought multiple times that I should pick up a few more...


It looks great. Toxic's N80s and Rogues pair so nicely with MKII and other mil inspired pieces. Plus they'll last! The Charcoal grey is one of my favorites. I saw Terry with an old one that he put through the ringer and it looks really good now.


----------



## TheMeasure

OkiFrog said:


> That's a perfect combo!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks OkiFrog!!!


----------



## DDickson73

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran

A few from earlier today, wasn't able to pick just one:


----------



## wielingab

This one, Stingray with lumious bezel. An oldie, but a goodie. Delivered 26th of November 2007.









Bart


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## TheMeasure

wielingab said:


> View attachment 14982915


It's a beauty! Hoping the Incabloc dials are an option for the RTW Stingray II.


----------



## Arthur

wielingab said:


> This one, Stingray with lumious bezel. An oldie, but a goodie. Delivered 26th of November 2007.
> 
> View attachment 14982915
> 
> 
> Bart


Love that one!! I had one new from MKII. Like and idiot, I sold it many years ago. Been looking for another one for over 10 years. They are almost as scarce as the original Tournek Rayvilles!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike

*Good Morning*


----------



## gwold




----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wielingab

Arthur said:


> Love that one!! I had one new from MKII. Like and idiot, I sold it many years ago. Been looking for another one for over 10 years. They are almost as scarce as the original Tournek Rayvilles!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I bought this one new also from MKII, for sure gonna hold on to this one.

Bart


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## mtbmike

*Good Morning*


----------



## Lukinator

*Re: Good Morning*

Stunning piece, is the lumed bezel standard option&#55357;&#56475;?


----------



## Lukinator

*Re: Good Morning*

Stunning piece, is the lumed bezel standard option?


----------



## mtbmike

*Re: Good Morning*

Yes it is.



Lukinator said:


> Stunning piece, is the lumed bezel standard option?


----------



## mtbmike

*Re: Good Morning*

Yes it is.



Lukinator said:


> Stunning piece, is the lumed bezel standard option?


not sure what's up with the duplicate?


----------



## TheMeasure

*Re: Good Morning*



Lukinator said:


> Stunning piece, is the lumed bezel standard option?


Yes it's standard on the P300. The only options are date and no date.


----------



## Maruzen

The no date version is so clean.


----------



## Rickster27b

If I were to have a one-watch-only collection - the Hawkinge would be it!


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Rickster27b

New old strap on the Hawkinge.


----------



## longstride

The Hawkinge wears well on a Perlon.


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

;-)

My 'Old Veteran' ..... 









*Graywater* #22 at sundown.

In _'Continuous Service'_ since it was received all those years ago.... b-)

|>|>


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Howdy - Hope All is Well. 

Here is another of my favorites- quite a series of events and a surprise that I have this....









Grey Bezel *Fulcrum* at Sunset.

(The _*Graywater*_ is having a break today...)

-- My Best to You All --

|>|>


----------



## eldasher

I’ve been after one for a long time. Never seen one for sale. I check almost daily too. Wear it in good health.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Howdy - Hope All is Well.
> 
> Here is another of my favorites- quite a series of events and a surprise that I have this....
> 
> View attachment 15018065
> 
> 
> Grey Bezel *Fulcrum* at Sunset.
> 
> (The _*Graywater*_ is having a break today...)
> 
> -- My Best to You All --
> 
> |>|>


What a great MkII!

Enjoy 

Here's hoping the fulcrum returns one day.


----------



## TheMeasure

eldasher said:


> I've been after one for a long time. Never seen one for sale. I check almost daily too. Wear it in good health.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you haven't already, I'd encourage you to set up an alert on Watch Recon. I've seen a few pop up for sale over the years. They do go lighting quick as a lot of the older MKIIs tend to do. All the best in your search.

Cheers.


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think:

Not too much happens around here without this first.... ;-)









;-) ...and now....









:-d (....back to your regular-scheduled programming....) 

--- Have A Great Day ---

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

eldasher said:


> I've been after one for a long time. Never seen one for sale. I check almost daily too. Wear it in good health.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Buddy. Good advice above.

:think: "The Rest of the Story"

When the Fulcrum first came out, I was wondering whether or not I should purchase one. (I have a lot of MKII's - Do I really want...,....or Need this....?)

The black bezel/dial option came out first.

:think: _It's nice... But Too Big, No bracelet.  But somehow....somewhat appealing..._

I 'waffled'.... :-s

Then the grey bezel/dial option came out. Very limited numbers. _Hmmmmmm_.

I waffled some more..... :-s

Then....Quickly.....It was *Too Late*. Not Available any longer. :-(

Time passes.

One of our other MKII Fans here was wondering (on the forum) about whether or not he should keep his Fulcrum.

I was participating in the dialogue, and messaged that if he wanted too, he could sell it to me.

_And So He Did_. 

(Time passes. The watch is _too heavy, too big, no bracelet_, but it is Great and quickly becomes one of my favorites.) :-!

We make a long, slow and complicated relocation from Alaska to Oregon. :roll:

During one of the 'moves' in August that involved loading the Van and driving down from Alaska through Canada, the Fulcrum seems to be 'Missing in Action'... :-(

I can't find it anywhere. :-|

Not in the jumble of stuff being packed in Alaska and not in the jumble of stuff moved down to Oregon. :-(

The final 'move' last year was a ride down on the Alaska Marine Highway System Ferry to Washington State in our ancient Dodge (Old Blue), which was burdened with the 'wine collection' belonging to the _'sweet old lady that lets me live with her'_ and my cache of of guns and ammo.... We arrived here on October 7th. Still can't find the Fulcrum. Looking here and there and everywhere. High and Low.

Still no watch was found. _Is it in Canada somewhere where we spent the night?_ Nope. :-|

I resign myself. It's Gone. :-(

Then, in January I need to return to Alaska and check on the house and take care of some other business there. :roll:

While rummaging around in stuff remaining to be packed and shipped, on the last day before I am scheduled to fly back to Oregon.....

There it Is!!! :-d

(Exactly where I had left it in the middle of August last year.) :roll:

Left on a table and under some packing material which had slumped over covering it up.

_My Precious_.....

So that's part of the story, so far. I'm sure there will be more to add as the years pass...

Good Luck with your Quest.

ps. when 'Opportunity Knocks'....Answer!

|>|>


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## michael_m

Nassau on a vintage Isofrane










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## Josie16




----------



## OkiFrog

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 15025147


Looks great with that strap, what model is it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon

OkiFrog said:


> Looks great with that strap, what model is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's a Sand Canvas Pull Through from Steveostraps. 
https://www.steveostraps.com/straps-2/nato-straps


----------



## TheMeasure

Sunday with the P300 back on steel. If I didn't enjoy the bracelet so much I'd throw shoulder less bars on it and be satisfied with NATOs and other single pass straps.


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

I Hope All have a Peaceful Easter Sunday......

Meanwhile.....









"Casual Comfort"









|>|>


----------



## Semper Jeep

Took a break from my Seiko SBCM023 perpetual calendar for the first time in a long time to strap on the Graywater. What a great watch!


----------



## longstride




----------



## jacobo

My Graywater. #2 in the production line. On my wrist when my third girl was born. Feels right to wear this watch.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josie16

Hawkinge ......;-)


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

The King.


----------



## TheMeasure

JFingers said:


> The King...


 Yeager Style!


----------



## JFingers

TheMeasure said:


> Yeager Style!


Is there any other way?!


----------



## TheMeasure

JFingers said:


> Is there any other way?!


There really isn't.


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Good Evening....









From the High Desert of Central Oregon.... :think:









--- Peace and Good Wishes to All ---

|>|>


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## Josie16




----------



## Rickster27b

Still quite thrilled with my Hawkinge. It keeps really accurate time with no need for concern of night time positioning. The Martu leather/canvas has settled in as the permanent strap choice.


----------



## WatchCollector01

Squeezed this 22mm vintage leather nato on my p300.. doesn't look too bad


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran

Enjoying a quiet moment in the yard after a tough day at work with the KW.


----------



## brianmazanec

Paradive (2nd generation)









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Josie16




----------



## Doulos Christos

Newly acquired.
Bill does great work!


----------



## boatswain

Doulos Christos said:


> Newly acquired.
> Bill does great work!


Congratulations.

The 300 is a wonderful watch


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## spartan6

Coronacation EDC !


----------



## mda13x

So KOOL!


----------



## mda13x

Add to: one to get list!!


----------



## mda13x

WOW!! Love this!


----------



## mda13x

I think I need to add a Pardive to the collection!


----------



## mda13x

Funky!


----------



## mda13x

Great shot!


----------



## heebs

mda13x said:


> So KOOL!





mda13x said:


> Add to: one to get list!!





mda13x said:


> WOW!! Love this!





mda13x said:


> I think I need to add a Pardive to the collection!





mda13x said:


> Funky!





mda13x said:


> Great shot!


Did you get your post count up enough to do what you want to do??


----------



## veblengoodco

Nice!


----------



## Paul Ramon

Back to our previously scheduled programming


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josie16




----------



## TheMeasure

Josie16 said:


> View attachment 15067453


The matte KWs are so clean. Sometimes I wish I wasn't addicted to gilt haha.

P300 today.


----------



## iwasajetplane

Recently picked this guy up... MkII Cruxible-Hellion. I was looking for a field/military watch, and while the Hamilton Khaki Field was a popular choice, I wanted to go with something a little different (and heard great things about MkII and Bill Yao) - love it so far!


----------



## Doulos Christos

Uniform of the day.


----------



## longstride

MKII - 'Alpha'


----------



## mephisto




----------



## thejollywatcher

mephisto said:


>


Loving the wabi! 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Doulos Christos

b-)


----------



## MrDagon007

thejollywatcher said:


> Loving the wabi!
> 
> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


Hi, what is the model of this one? Very pretty.
It homages the old Explorer 2, right? I have a Steinhart with similar dial. This MKII is obviously much more sexy.


----------



## TheMeasure

MrDagon007 said:


> Hi, what is the model of this one? Very pretty.
> It homages the old Explorer 2, right? I have a Steinhart with similar dial. This MKII is obviously much more sexy.


It's the LRRP Capstone. There were some pretty awesome configurations that were available for choosing within the LRRP series.


----------



## mephisto

The steinhart is great but the MKII is a cut above imo(rotating bezel). Mine has the box seconds hand, HEV and screwbars


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## MrDagon007

mephisto said:


> The steinhart is great but the MKII is a cut above imo(rotating bezel). Mine has the box seconds hand, HEV and screwbars


Regarding the bezel, my Steinhart may be closer to to the original which had a fixed bezel as well; but I trust your opinion that the mkii is a cut above the Steinhart in general! 
I love that specific dial, when I bought my Steinhart from the Gnomon shop since I lived in Singapore then, it was at the start of my WIS-addiction, and I was not aware it was a homage since I had never seen a watch like it!
Very cool model indeed.


----------



## Doulos Christos

Top of the day to you all.


----------



## mephisto

MrDagon007 said:


> Regarding the bezel, my Steinhart may be closer to to the original which had a fixed bezel as well


that's true. as you probably know, the original 1655 had a 24hr indicator hand (ie not an independent GMT hand) and i always thought it looked so awesome but it was really lacking in capability. adding the rotating bezel, independent GMT hand and WR adds so much more functionality to the watch. the MKII LRRP is basically a super/maxi case so it's the best of both worlds IMO- original aesthetics with modern day capability (kind of like other five-digit ref rolexes 16800 matte, 16750, etc)


----------



## Paul Ramon

Doulos Christos said:


> Top of the day to you all.


|>Looks great, Kizzi? Wish mine had the date dial.


----------



## MrDagon007

mephisto said:


> that's true. as you probably know, the original 1655 had a 24hr indicator hand (ie not an independent GMT hand) and i always thought it looked so awesome but it was really lacking in capability. adding the rotating bezel, independent GMT hand and WR adds so much more functionality to the watch. the MKII LRRP is basically a super/maxi case so it's the best of both worlds IMO- original aesthetics with modern day capability (kind of like other five-digit ref rolexes 16800 matte, 16750, etc)


Yes, I knew about the original having a fixed 24h hand, it was designed for cave explorers, and next to (ant)arctic dwellers that is probably the only use case!
If Seiko offers one day a GMT movement for OEMs, then this watch could be ripe for a RTW relaunch!

Meanwhile I am enjoying my Hellion, one of 3 MKIIs of mine. Photo taken at that perfect 10:10 moment.


----------



## Semper Jeep

mephisto said:


>


This might be the best configuration of the Capstone I've ever seen. It looks well worn and well loved! I need to dig mine out now.


----------



## Doulos Christos

Paul Ramon said:


> |>Looks great, Kizzi? Wish mine had the date dial.


Yes, Kizzi. You have excellent taste! 
KW just arrived.


----------



## Josie16




----------



## TheMeasure

Doulos Christos said:


> Yes, Kizzi. You have excellent taste!
> KW just arrived.


Congrats! Love the Vanilla Coke KW!


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic

Kentex Marineman II


----------



## Semper Jeep

Mephisto's post inspired me to wear my Capstone today. Here it is next to my LRRP.


----------



## TheMeasure

Following a post of two LRRPs is tough.

P300 | Toxic Gold Rogue


----------



## longstride

PD3 on an Erika's 'SWICK' - SWCC.


----------



## TheMeasure

"Been dazed and confused for so long it's not true"
- J. Page


----------



## Josie16




----------



## Doulos Christos

KW on a 22mm Nick Mankey.


----------



## horrij1

At this point I only have one (something I am working on changing), it goes between the bracelet and NATO.


----------



## Josie16




----------



## Rickster27b

I really like wearing the MK II Hawkinge - a great watch! Very comfortable on my Martu Vintage Leather and Canvas strap.


----------



## TheMeasure

Rickster27b said:


> View attachment 15097159


I really like this combo you have going.


----------



## TheMeasure

KW getting the call while putting in work.


----------



## Emceemon

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Josie16




----------



## nervexpro55

One week in with my Project 300 on Isofrane.


----------



## OneWayInstall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

Pleased with this one.


----------



## boatswain

Tanjecterly said:


> Pleased with this one.


Hold up!

When did you get that one?! 

What do you think?


----------



## Josie16




----------



## Rickster27b

Hawkinge on a new Colareb strap. Simple and comfortable.


----------



## OneWayInstall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianmazanec

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## spartan6

Trying out the new green Bonetto Cinturini Rubber NATO!


----------



## TheDude

-The- straight hand LRRP










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TheMeasure

Dug this one out of the archives. Passing through the Rosario Strait, from Anacortes into Friday Harbor.


----------



## Ichiran

KW back on wrist after a fairly long hiatus...


----------



## Paul Ramon

Gen 3 back on MKII rubber.


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richv33

My Para on a Haverston 1944


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## MHe225

Project 300 date (red numbers)


----------



## nervexpro55

MHe225 said:


> Project 300 date (red numbers)
> 
> View attachment 15134777


Thanks for sharing, so pretty.


----------



## Josie16




----------



## MHe225

I hate to spam this thread with pictures of the same watch, but ..... did I ever mention that I really like my (wife's) MKII Project 300 date (red numbers)?
Here she is again, same watch, same location, different day / date / time, less reflections in the crystal


----------



## nervexpro55

MHe225 said:


> I hate to spam this thread with pictures of the same watch, but ..... did I ever mention that I really like my (wife's) MKII Project 300 date (red numbers)?
> Here she is again, same watch, same location, different day / date / time, less reflections in the crystal
> 
> View attachment 15143731


I will never tire of seeing your wives very special red date P300. thanks again for sharing.


----------



## nervexpro55

MHe225 said:


> I hate to spam this thread with pictures of the same watch, but ..... did I ever mention that I really like my (wife's) MKII Project 300 date (red numbers)?
> Here she is again, same watch, same location, different day / date / time, less reflections in the crystal
> 
> View attachment 15143731


I will never tire of seeing your wives very special red date P300. thanks again for sharing.


----------



## OkiFrog

Tornek-Rayville on a Cincy Strap Works vintage SF1 NATO. I think this is a perfect combination.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

OkiFrog said:


> Tornek-Rayville on a Cincy Strap Works vintage SF1 NATO. I think this is a perfect combination.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks fantastic. I recently picked up a couple of the SF1 straps from Cincy and they're great. When they restock in 20mm I will definitely buy more.


----------



## Impoverished

Here's what I'm doing today.


----------



## Doulos Christos

LRRP 😎


----------



## TheMeasure

Doulos Christos said:


> LRRP


I think I'm going to throw a flat vent on my LRRP now.


----------



## rtl

View attachment DSC_1055.jpg


----------



## Doulos Christos

🇺🇸


----------



## Gprog




----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## boatswain

TheMeasure said:


>


So good


----------



## TheMeasure

boatswain said:


> So good


Thanks B!


----------



## Doulos Christos

All gave some, some gave all.
Safe Memorial Day to all.


----------



## TheMeasure

Thought this would be delivered tomorrow but pleasantly surprised it showed up today.


----------



## Rickster27b

Hawkinge on a Martu strap. Lately I have been giving this watch lots of wrist time - it is rapidly becoming my favorite.


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

⚓😎


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## JFingers

I'm loving all the 300s, Kingstons and the TR!

Short 4.3 mile hike in Palo Duro Canyon State Park just south or Amarillo.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## Josie16




----------



## Doulos Christos

Sea Fighter just landed. b-):-!


----------



## JFingers

The Lighthouse in Palo Duro Canyon State Park.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## DDickson73

JFingers said:


> The Lighthouse in Palo Duro Canyon State Park.
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Great park! Was there this time last year. Nice pics 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scheers

That is a really classy watch. What kind of price range does that cost?


----------



## Doulos Christos

Good day to all. b-)


----------



## TheDude

Doulos Christos said:


> Sea Fighter just landed. b-):-!


Good to see this, Bill really needs to bring this back!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Hawkinge....


----------



## Doulos Christos

“It’s good to move around.”
-Skogg


----------



## WatchCollector01

P300 on Erikas's original strap.. I almost forgot how comfortable these straps are.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josie16




----------



## Paul Ramon

Josie16 said:


> View attachment 15174121


Really nice, I always look forward to the times you show this one. Are you content with the non-gilt? Both versions look great but for some reason I've never liked gilt dials on my own watches.


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## nervexpro55

mtbmike said:


>


Looks great. Do you like the bracelet, I'm still wearing mine on rubber.


----------



## Doulos Christos

b-) Sea Fighter in the wild.


----------



## Doulos Christos

⚓😎


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Josie16




----------



## WatchCollector01

Graywater on new MKII rubber


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b

I wear this Hawkinge most every day. It looks great, it's rugged, and keeps accurate time. I have settled on this Vintage Leather and Canvas strap by Martu as the right one for me. Very happy with my MK II choice.


----------



## SubMoose

Cruxible is made for Saturday!


----------



## Ichiran

Open 9


----------



## Josie16




----------



## Josie16




----------



## mtbmike




----------



## Josie16




----------



## TheMeasure

This new to me beauty has arrived.


----------



## Ichiran

TheMeasure said:


> This new to me beauty has arrived.


Congratulations, wear it in good health! Looking forward to a lot more pictures - I like that you're already understrapping it.


----------



## TheMeasure

Ichiran said:


> Congratulations, wear it in good health! Looking forward to a lot more pictures - I like that you're already understrapping it.


Thanks man! Haha 20mm just feels and looks better to me. Plus I only have 1-22mm NATO left. And it's a Bond Phoenix .


----------



## TheMeasure

Ichiran said:


> ..Looking forward to a lot more picturesl..


One more for the day, obligatory wrist shot.


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josie16




----------



## daveya

Arrived today









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

Happy Father’s Day to all you dads out there! :-!


----------



## bombaywalla

Doulos Christos said:


> Happy Father's Day to all you dads out there!


Thanks! And, the same to you....


----------



## daveya

Father's day









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

TheMeasure said:


> This new to me beauty has arrived.


So jealous. Congrats!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

TheDude said:


> So jealous. Congrats!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Josie16




----------



## M. Reno

Hellion









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

Hellion as well.


----------



## TheMeasure

SF | Black Toxic Rogue


----------



## reluctantsnowman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SubMoose

Blackwater can't be beat for the weekend (Slight delay for site upgrade)


----------



## tfost

Bund


----------



## WatchCollector01

SubMoose said:


> View attachment 15325404
> 
> Blackwater can't be beat for the weekend (Slight delay for site upgrade)




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bombaywalla

Today it's my Project 300 on MkII rubber (get your mind out of the gutter! )


----------



## reluctantsnowman

Thinking of letting this beauty go. Meanwhile, I prefer the over-under over the traditional style

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## brianmazanec

Gen 2 Paradive









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01

My new (to me) vantage was delivered yesterday and hasn't left my wrist since










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bombaywalla

WatchCollector01 said:


> My new (to me) vantage was delivered yesterday and hasn't left my wrist since
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the Borealis version on today myself


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## mtbmike




----------



## WatchCollector01

1st strap change for my new Vantage.. Erika's Original 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

SF | Toxic Olive N80


----------



## ryguy87

Finally joined the MKII club.
The quality is amazing.


----------



## TheMeasure

ryguy87 said:


> Finally joined the MKII club.


Welcome! Enjoy the KW it's an amazing piece.. one of my favorite MKIIs.


----------



## TheMeasure

One more for Friday.


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## horrij1

Wearing the same one, I have to get on the ball and pick up another one.


----------



## WatchCollector01

Still the King 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## TheMeasure

SF | Eulit perlon


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## bombaywalla

TheMeasure said:


>


TheMeasure, I want to know how you got did this photo. pretty cool!


----------



## TheMeasure

bombaywalla said:


> TheMeasure, I want to know how you got did this photo. pretty cool!


Haha thanks man! I can't take any credit. It's a filter in Instagram's story mode called "Street Art". Most of those filters are for selfies which I don't care for or do, but this one worked well with watch pics.


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01

Graywater #32










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## Gprog




----------



## Semper Jeep

Wearing my Project 300 today as well. Here with one of my new Glass Beach USMC 1917 mugs in the background:


----------



## bombaywalla

Semper Jeep - the paint on "4" has a black mark? or is that something on the sapphire crystal? thanks.


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep

bombaywalla said:


> Semper Jeep - the paint on "4" has a black mark? or is that something on the sapphire crystal? thanks.


It appears to have been some lint or dirt. The camera on my phone seems to pick up every piece of lint whenever I try to take a shot.


----------



## Gprog

Low effort shot due to another day of a heatwave.


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## longstride




----------



## Darwin

New to me and loving it. This is my 13th MKII, 4th LRRP, and second LRRP Milsub. Down to this, a Kingston, a Nassau with date, and a Hamilton Khaki with MKII dial and handset. Love them all!









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran

Never tried this before, worked surprisingly well!


----------



## Gprog




----------



## mtbmike




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## horrij1




----------



## TheMeasure

I know, I know.. but I really like this filter.


----------



## brianmazanec

Paradive Gen 2









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat




----------



## ryguy87

My Key West GMT!


----------



## Birddog1

Vantage


----------



## WatchCollector01

Hasn't left my wrist all week










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01

Vantage today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## OkiFrog

The Tornek-Rayville which happens to be 003 to go with the American Trench TR t-shirt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

OkiFrog said:


> The Tornek-Rayville which happens to be 003 to go with the American Trench TR t-shirt.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow - how good is that!


----------



## TheMeasure

OkiFrog said:


> The Tornek-Rayville which happens to be 003 to go with the American Trench TR t-shirt.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Is that Cincy Strap Works SF2 Vintage military NATO? How is the weave? It looks similar to Phoenix.


----------



## JFingers

Not quite as cool as the TR and AT together, but I still like my Paradive Gen 3 on PDW strap and sushi shorts.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## MHe225

Hawkinge, no date 😕









Only after I took the photo(s), did I see the reflection of the markers on the inside / backside of the crystal


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## Ichiran

TheMeasure said:


> Nice! Is that Cincy Strap Works SF2 Vintage military NATO? How is the weave?


Uh oh... I hadn't heard about these straps, and now I'm going to have to get one... thanks, ha!


----------



## OkiFrog

TheMeasure said:


> Nice! Is that Cincy Strap Works SF2 Vintage military NATO? How is the weave? It looks simple to Phoenix.


You know your NATO straps! Yes it's the new SF2, I think it's a quality step up from the Phoenix straps.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

Ichiran said:


> Uh oh... I hadn't heard about these straps, and now I'm going to have to get one... thanks, ha!
> 
> View attachment 15392873


Great watch and pic!


----------



## heebs

OkiFrog said:


> You know your NATO straps! Yes it's the new SF2, I think it's a quality step up from the Phoenix straps.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for the feedback. I have a couple SF1 straps and really like them. I've been a Phoenix fan for a looong time so it's nice to have an alternative option. Plus, Zach at CSW is a good guy and I like to support him.


----------



## sunster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## Gprog

A quick shot before heading out the door


----------



## SubMoose

Hockey night!


----------



## jwellemeyer

WatchCollector01 said:


> Vantage today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing combo. Strap looks great on the Vantage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SubMoose

GW


----------



## STEELINOX




----------



## jwellemeyer

Dad Duty with the Gray Water.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX




----------



## WatchCollector01

jwellemeyer said:


> Amazing combo. Strap looks great on the Vantage.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SubMoose

(Circle Yao)


----------



## TheMeasure

Been on a two watch rotation lately.


----------



## WatchCollector01

Graywater BAMF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog




----------



## Randy9999

Hawkinge Date


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## jwellemeyer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sscob1

jwellemeyer said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful


----------



## Gprog




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## ominus

Paradive


----------



## Gprog

Still the Project 300...


----------



## Tanjecterly

A well made piece.


----------



## j_dubble_u

Another watch in the mail, so we'll see how long this one stays on the wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reeder1

This one came in today. I love the US mail, especially on days like today. This one is a star!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryguy87

Trying my KW on this strap for this weekend. What do y'all think?


----------



## longstride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

LRRP GMT


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog




----------



## cybercat




----------



## longstride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## longstride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TACSTS

Blackwater just back from a factory refresh on a GGB strap.


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j_dubble_u

Trying the Hellion on my Timex strap and really enjoying the strap length better. Not missing the leftover bits at the end of my NATOs. #skinnywristproblem

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SubMoose

Old Black water keep on rolling...


----------



## jwellemeyer

SubMoose said:


> Old Black water keep on rolling...
> View attachment 15444538


Never seen this variation. It looks like the bezel has faded over time. Is that the case?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

SubMoose said:


> Old Black water keep on rolling...
> View attachment 15444538


My grail right there...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SubMoose

jwellemeyer said:


> Never seen this variation. It looks like the bezel has faded over time. Is that the case?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a bit of fade but it is mostly the trick of sunlight in that photo.


----------



## SubMoose

Aceldama said:


> My grail right there...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Took many years of watching. I think the 300 is my favorite MKII, but the Blackwater wears the best by far.


----------



## SubMoose

Found this one 2 years ago and gifted it to my brother. Now his daily driver.


----------



## bombaywalla

SubMoose said:


> View attachment 15445136
> 
> Found this one 2 years ago and gifted it to my brother. Now his daily driver.


SubMoose, please remember I'm your brother too from your long-lost Eastern heritage side.  Gift s like these are always welcome!!!


----------



## bombaywalla

SubMoose said:


> Took many years of watching. I think the 300 is my favorite MKII, but the Blackwater wears the best by far.


Re. the Project 300, I totally agree. I have the real thing/one as well & thought there was no need to keep the P300. Boy, was I wrong - I really like the P300 & it's a keeper for me....


----------



## jwellemeyer

This came in today. My first LRRP. I love it! More straps enroute.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SubMoose

hands down best bracelet


----------



## Lukinator

SubMoose said:


> View attachment 15447786
> 
> hands down best bracelet


looks awesome, is it the original bracelet?


----------



## SubMoose

Lukinator said:


> looks awesome, is it the original bracelet?


Yep, it's just as designed.


----------



## TheMeasure

SubMoose said:


> hands down best bracelet


If only it tapered to 16mm at the clasp though. 

While my P300 primarily lives on NATOS, it is really nice on the bracelet. Extremely comfortable to wear.


----------



## valmak

http://imgur.com/a/0voEUnp


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impoverished

On the wrist the past few days.


----------



## Gprog




----------



## WatchCollector01

On bracelet for the 1st time in its 1.5 yrs in my possession. More comfortable than I had assumed for a bracelet that doesn't taper.


----------



## TheDude

WatchCollector01 said:


> On bracelet for the 1st time in its 1.5 yrs in my possession. More comfortable than I had assumed for a bracelet that doesn't taper.


Yeah, mine has never left the bracelet. Very comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225




----------



## boatswain

MHe225 said:


> View attachment 15467888


Beautiful.


----------



## WatchCollector01

MHe225 said:


> View attachment 15467888


Love the mesh bracelet 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

MHe225 said:


> View attachment 15467888


Could you please tell me what mesh strap this is ? That is a great look !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Thanks @WatchCollector01 and @STEELINOX - it's a standard Omega mesh (seatbelt buckle) which I got many years ago (2010 per time stamp of photo below). 
I used to wear my Speedmaster on this mesh, but knew that I would put it on the P300 once it arrived. And so I did. These can still be found, but are not cheap.


----------



## STEELINOX

MHe225 said:


> Thanks @WatchCollector01 and @STEELINOX - it's a standard Omega mesh (seatbelt buckle) which I got many years ago (2010 per time stamp of photo below).
> I used to wear my Speedmaster on this mesh, but knew that I would put it on the P300 once it arrived. And so I did. _*These can still be found, but are not cheap.*_
> View attachment 15470291


I kinda suspected it to be the OMEGA strap. And those are _*Pricey!!! 
STRAPCODE has some nice offings, too...

Thanks,
Randy*_


----------



## Gprog

Desk diving today. After browsing photos of vintage military divers all weekend, I'm momentarily enamored by the look created from an ill-fitting nato strap.


----------



## brianmazanec

Gen 2 paradive on new strap









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## WatchCollector01

Trying on some leather with the vantage










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog




----------



## TheMeasure

P300 | Maroon Maratac Mil Series


----------



## boatswain

TheMeasure said:


> P300 | Maroon Maratac Mil Series


Great composition. 

Great watch️


----------



## longstride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

boatswain said:


> Great composition.
> 
> Great watch️


Thanks B!


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveya

Key West on Eulit









Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TheMeasure

Does this count? Had my MKII cap on as I hiked through the Aspens over the weekend. Oddly enough, one of the rare times I didn't have an MKII on the wrist.


----------



## jwellemeyer

Been wearing this one a bunch lately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

jwellemeyer said:


> Been wearing this one a bunch lately.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it!


----------



## OkiFrog

jwellemeyer said:


> Been wearing this one a bunch lately.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks Great! What strap os that? Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

OkiFrog said:


> Looks Great! What strap os that? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If I had to guess, Ericka's original?


----------



## jwellemeyer

OkiFrog said:


> Looks Great! What strap os that? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes it is the Erikas Original Sahara color.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bombaywalla

today it's the Project300 on a glorious Fall day.......


----------



## SubMoose




----------



## sunster

Vantage for today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog




----------



## bombaywalla

SubMoose said:


> View attachment 15506295


a PMWF Blackwater & a Zamboni!!


----------



## SubMoose

bombaywalla said:


> a PMWF Blackwater & a Zamboni!!


To be fair, i was not wearing the Zamboni, but I'd like to take a hot lap some day!


----------



## musailor

My newest addition to my collection, a Sinn 556 with black MOP dial. 😎


----------



## bombaywalla

musailor said:


> My newest addition to my collection, a Sinn 556 with black MOP dial. 😎
> View attachment 15513438


Wrong forum, fella!


----------



## musailor

bombaywalla said:


> Wrong forum, fella!


My bad! Was admiring all the MKII's and forgot the post was supposed to be limited to them only. Hoping to get in on the last round of ordering for a Key West GMT here soon!


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

musailor said:


> My bad! Was admiring all the MKII's and forgot the post was supposed to be limited to them only. Hoping to get in on the last round of ordering for a Key West GMT here soon!


It's all good. That Sinn is a beauty. We have a thread for "What watch are you wearing that's not an MKII". I love seeing what other pieces everyone has outside of their MKIIs.


----------



## longstride

Paradive 3.


----------



## bombaywalla

longstride said:


> View attachment 15515931
> 
> 
> Paradive 3.



At 1st i did not like this watch because of the watch case but now it's the opposite - I like it!!


----------



## longstride

Hawkinge at the Lincoln Memorial.


----------



## Randy9999

bombaywalla said:


> a PMWF Blackwater & a Zamboni!!


I just docked you 5 forum points for not keeping your "waters" straight. That's a MkII PMWF Graywater (and not a "MkII Blackwater" -- which is indeed another rare MkII nameplate).


----------



## bombaywalla

Randy9999 said:


> I just docked you 5 forum points for not keeping your "waters" straight. That's a MkII PMWF Graywater (and not a "MkII Blackwater" -- which is indeed another rare MkII nameplate).


I'm sorry Water-Police Officer! 
newbie to MK2, haven't plumbed all the depths of those "waters" & all that! 
I knew it was a XXXwater but I could not remember if it was toilet/black-water or shower/grey-water....And i did not pay closer attention to the dial... 😲

Looking at the case thank God i did not call it a Paradive Gen1/Gen2 --> i think i would have been unceremoniously ousted from this forum!


----------



## Ichiran

Happy to be celebrating 2 years with my Gen 3 Fat Bar Paradive today. Multiple times over those 2 years, I've tried putting it aside thinking that other watches might be able to fill its niche in my collection; and each time it's always found its way back onto my wrist. Nothing else compares.


----------



## Hammermountain

Been on the lookout for a hawkinge on this side of the Atlantic for a long time, finally got one in a pretty sick condition.


----------



## M. Reno

Hellion!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## M. Reno

Daytime shot









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01

In honor of Sir Sean Connery, the first (and best imho) James Bond. RIP










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bombaywalla

WatchCollector01 said:


> In honor of Sir Sean Connery, the first (and best imho) James Bond. RIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amen to that!! yes sir, he played 007 the best & portrayed that spy-man image just superbly. I think as Ian Flemming had intended. No one came even close. Sad day today. Sir Sean Connery thank you for all those entertaining 007 moments & RIP.....


----------



## JFingers

Long live the King!

Just back from service today.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## ggVGd




----------



## TheMeasure

I was too slow, almost had 3 Kingstons in a row.

RIP Double O


----------



## longstride

MKII 'Alpha' type 2.


----------



## TheMeasure

dbl post..


----------



## longstride

TheMeasure said:


> I was too slow, almost had 3 Kingstons in a row.
> 
> RIP Double O


I (like so many) always get a kick out of watching Connery and his take on Bond, such iconic films and great snapshots on style, fashion, sensibilities and an idealised look at the mid to late swinging sixties. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Hammermountain

Worn the Hawkinge since it arrived. Considering strap options and MN vs nato vs leather, but for now the classic black nato combo works pretty awesomely.


----------



## Kronoss

drunken-gmt-master said:


> Hawkinge Non-Date (Rowi Fixoflex titanium band).
> View attachment 13178503


Do you have a wrist shot of that?


----------



## Ghost Chilli




----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Kronoss said:


> Do you have a wrist shot of that?


Sorry, don't do wrist shots. I've also switched to the more Mk 11-appropriate Forstner Klip for the Hawkinge.


----------



## longstride

Ghost Chilli said:


> View attachment 15536203


I like the Hellion bead blasted.


----------



## MHe225

I've talked about this watch before, my wife's Project 300 with red numerals on the date wheel. 
Today marks the 3rd anniversary of her death - RIP Anneke 💕


----------



## longstride

MHe225 said:


> I've talked about this watch before, my wife's Project 300 with red numerals on the date wheel.
> Today marks the 3rd anniversary of her death - RIP Anneke
> View attachment 15538625


You both had very good horological tastes - RIP Anneke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog




----------



## tachwong

My Keywest on stock bracelet:


----------



## cybercat




----------



## the.hatter

Switching it up on a black Isofrane. Have a bead blasted buckle on the way that _fingers crossed_ will fit. Otherwise the brushed buckle isn't too much of a clash. 








Didn't buy with the MKII rubber strap ... (should have)


----------



## Ichiran

Took the KW off the bracelet for a first time in a long time - green Phoenix:


----------



## OkiFrog

1st Generation Paradive.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran

Phoenix Bond


----------



## Gprog




----------



## rower003




----------



## bombaywalla

Rower003 (or any other MK2 aficionado)
Which MK2 model are you wearing? Thanks.


----------



## Kronoss

À Hawkinge no date for me. And love it everyday more.


----------



## TheMeasure

bombaywalla said:


> Rower003 (or any other MK2 aficionado)
> Which MK2 model are you wearing? Thanks.


My guess would be a customized LRRP. Super sweet configuration.


----------



## SubMoose

LRRP


----------



## Gprog

dirty subway shot


----------



## MHe225

Back to my Hawkinge for this week; yesterday's photo (no, that's not a scratch)









Speaking of Hawking - after posting the above, I read an email received from Ace Jewelers (former sponsor on WUS) introducing the Hawking LE (tribute to Stephen Hawking). Very different price bracket at EUR 8,995, EUR 19,995 and EUR 20,995 for the steel, rose-gold and white-gold versions respectively.


----------



## TheMeasure

Gprog said:


> View attachment 15563394


What kind of NATO is this? The weave looks pretty cool and different than most straps out there.


----------



## Gprog

TheMeasure said:


> What kind of NATO is this? The weave looks pretty cool and different than most straps out there.


it's one of the new matte supreme NATOs from crown and buckle


----------



## TheMeasure

Gprog said:


> it's one of the new matte supreme NATOs from crown and buckle


Thanks Gprog!


----------



## Ichiran

Hadley-Roma


----------



## Lutefisk

SubMoose said:


> LRRP
> View attachment 15560446


Absolutely stunning! Were the LRRP's made with dates as well?

John


----------



## SubMoose

Lutefisk said:


> Absolutely stunning! Were the LRRP's made with dates as well?
> 
> John


Yes, it had a lot of configurations. I have seen dates when paired with GMT function.


----------



## Darwin

Lutefisk said:


> Absolutely stunning! Were the LRRP's made with dates as well?
> 
> John


I've also seen at least one mil-sub with the date and of course there is the 3-6-9 dial version with date at 4:30, too. I lusted after the mil-sub with date for years. Have NEVER seen an example offered on the sales boards. Not my pics (grabbed it from this board, though):



















There are also a few GMT versions floating around with the mil-sub bezel insert:










I'm on my second mil-sub (no date). One of my all time favourite watches:


----------



## heebs

Lutefisk said:


> Absolutely stunning! Were the LRRP's made with dates as well?
> 
> John





SubMoose said:


> Yes, it had a lot of configurations. I have seen dates when paired with GMT function.





Darwin said:


> I've also seen at least one mil-sub with the date and of course there is the 3-6-9 dial version with date at 4:30, too. I lusted after the mil-sub with date for years. Have NEVER seen an example offered on the sales boards. Not my pics (grabbed it from this board, though):
> 
> View attachment 15568498
> 
> 
> View attachment 15568500
> 
> 
> There are also a few GMT versions floating around with the mil-sub bezel insert:
> 
> View attachment 15568506
> 
> 
> I'm on my second mil-sub (no date). One of my all time favourite watches:
> 
> View attachment 15568510


Date: I had a merc hand gmt with date that I had swapped to polished MkII milsub hands (it already had a fully indexed bezel insert). This one was different because it had a DLC bezel and came with white painted sword hands. 
No date: Then a 5517 HRV milsub that I got from Darwin. 
Date again: Now I have another merc hand GMT with the bidirectional 48 click bezel (also got it from Darwin).

These LRRPs were from the days when one could make custom orders from MkII so it was possible to pick date vs no-date and any suitable hands on a GMT (or not) setup.


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

Oh, and my LRRP:










It's an older photo but I haven't posted pics in here for awhile


----------



## the.hatter

Got my bead blasted buckle today, it's a match!


----------



## brianmazanec

the.hatter said:


> Got my bead blasted buckle today, it's a match!


Where from?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## the.hatter

^ Obris Morgan. 

Their isofrane style straps taper, so I needed to order a 22mm strap to get the right buckle size to fit the non- tapering strap in the picture. Shipping to US took right at two weeks. 

If I wasn’t trying to fit a bead blasted buckle to the strap I already owned, I would have bought one of their 20mm straps. They offer some neat colors, but they aren’t always in stock.

Hardware options seem to be brushed, bead blasted, and black (which I was originally also going try, but the strap color I had selected to match was sold out). Glad the bead blasted worked out so well, as it was what I really wanted.


----------



## ominus

Paradive


----------



## TheDude

MHe225 said:


> Speaking of Hawking - after posting the above, I read an email received from Ace Jewelers (former sponsor on WUS) introducing the Hawking LE (tribute to Stephen Hawking). Very different price bracket at EUR 8,995, EUR 19,995 and EUR 20,995 for the steel, rose-gold and white-gold versions respectively.
> View attachment 15565141


LOL. BREMONT is so funny.

I'm holding out for the Piers Morgan tribute watch. No wait, the Simon Cowell.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

PD3.


----------



## Ichiran

Like many of us, I've asked myself if I could ever have a "one watch collection" and have yet to convince myself that it would be possible. But I have no doubt that if I ever needed to whittle my collection of NATOs down to one strap, this would be it:








Toxic charcoal. I feel lucky that I was wise enough to buy two of these. But I deeply regret not getting more when I had the chance!


----------



## longstride

Ichiran said:


> Like many of us, I've asked myself if I could ever have a "one watch collection" and have yet to convince myself that it would be possible. But I have no doubt that if I ever needed to whittle my collection of NATOs down to one strap, this would be it:
> View attachment 15578349
> 
> Toxic charcoal. I feel lucky that I was wise enough to buy two of these. But I deeply regret not getting more when I had the chance!


That is a killer combo!


----------



## longstride

PD3 - at the Royal Terminal, Riyadh Saudi Arabia.


----------



## bombaywalla

longstride said:


> View attachment 15578499
> 
> 
> PD3 - at the Royal Terminal, Riyadh Saudi Arabia.


Old photo? Or, are you back to being jet-set?


----------



## tachwong

My Quad 10 on cordovan Zulu










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tachwong

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

tachwong said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like that strap- nice and simple!

Where did you get it?


----------



## longstride

bombaywalla said:


> Old photo? Or, are you back to being jet-set?


I wish!......No that's 2 years ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran

tachwong said:


> My Quad 10 on cordovan Zulu


Looks amazing, such a pleasure to see a Quad10. I dream of picking one of these up someday - a grail of mine. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tachwong

***** said:


> I really like that strap- nice and simple!
> 
> Where did you get it?


I got it on ETSY from a seller called Difues. I am really pleased with quality of his workmanship.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tachwong

tachwong said:


> I got it on ETSY from a seller called Difues. I am really pleased with quality of his workmanship.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk








This item is unavailable - Etsy


Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




www.etsy.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tachwong

Just love the gilt dial...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bswcollection

Never heard of these until I found this forum and now really interested in them 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bombaywalla

Today it's one of my favorite MK2 on stock natural rubber....
So comfortable! ?


----------



## m.and

It's been a while.


----------



## ominus

Paradive again


----------



## Darwin

Been wanting one of these for years. Came in last week. Worth the wait! Great companion piece to the Everest (Canadian market Explorer ref. 5505):

















Added in edit: Vantage deserves a better lit photo:


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01

Back on the oyster for the first time in a while










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## reeder1

mtbmike said:


> *Good Morning*


I wish I could hit "like" 2 or 3 times! Great pic.


----------



## Tanjecterly

There was a P300 restock alert and people were requested to sign up on December 6. Has there been any opening of ordering since then?

Obviously just wondering if I missed the window.


----------



## jakec

Tanjecterly said:


> There was a P300 restock alert and people were requested to sign up on December 6. Has there been any opening of ordering since then?
> 
> Obviously just wondering if I missed the window.


I'm signed up but haven't heard anything.Not that that means anything. I think I read something about something being pushed back to late Dec-mid Jan.Might have been shipping delays on other things?


----------



## reeder1

Good morning, all-









I'm really enjoying this beautiful MKII!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reeder1

And this-










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran

Was so fortunate to be able to acquire this recently from a fellow forum member here. I'm still forming my impressions, but it has been a delight so far - more to come...


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## MHe225

Project 300 red-numbers date-wheel


----------



## brianmazanec

Just got an Erika's strap for my paradive. Can't believe I didn't get one of these earlier, so so comfortable! Will render the rest of my strap collection obsolete!
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## clarencek

Just arrived today. Beautiful watch!


----------



## Semper Jeep

Wearing my red triangle Nassau today. I used to have a 3-6-9 version as well but like an idiot I sold that one because I didn't need the overlap in my collection. I wish I could take that decision back!





















brianmazanec said:


> Just got an Erika's strap for my paradive. Can't believe I didn't get one of these earlier, so so comfortable! Will render the rest of my strap collection obsolete!


Very cool strap case. Mind sharing where you got that from? I'd love to get something like that to help me cut through a lot of my clutter.


----------



## brianmazanec

Semper Jeep said:


> Wearing my red triangle Nassau today. I used to have a 3-6-9 version as well but like an idiot I sold that one because I didn't need the overlap in my collection. I wish I could take that decision back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool strap case. Mind sharing where you got that from? I'd love to get something like that to help me cut through a lot of my clutter.


It is a knife case actually, but works really well for straps. Here it is on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07GS2B8MH/ref=cm_sw_r_u_apa_fabc_r327FbE59PCMN?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep

^Thanks for the link. I'll check it out!

I'm wearing my LRRP with HEV today:


----------



## Impoverished

Ive been wearing the Paradive the past couple days, Patriot is up next on the wrist.


----------



## Stipey




----------



## Semper Jeep

Another day, another MKII LRRP.


----------



## brianmazanec

Paradive on new strap









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## cybercat




----------



## Semper Jeep

Graywater


----------



## brianmazanec

Paradive still. In its natural habitat.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep

Today's MKII:


----------



## Semper Jeep

Project 300


----------



## Gprog




----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain




----------



## TheMeasure

boatswain said:


>


What??!! You snagged one B?! Congrats, hope you enjoy it. Nice pic as always and the P300 looking good on that single pass.. SB NATO.


----------



## boatswain

TheMeasure said:


> What??!! You snagged one B?! Congrats, hope you enjoy it. Nice pic as always and the P300 looking good on that single pass.. SB NATO.


Sure did 

I have admired the Seamaster 300 design and the P300 for a long time. 
I must say your pics and others here sure were great inspiration. 

I am really enjoying it.

On the wrist it sure doesn't disappoint. It really is just a simple watch done very well. And that appeals to me. All the little details and design decisions add up perfectly to my eye. I've had an estoril and looked at the Helson, but the the P300 is the best looking to me regardless of the brand on the dial. It feels like a classic case of all the little details adding up to being greater than the sum of its parts. And to be honest I didn't know if it would achieve that once in hand.

Under a loupe it's the cleanest watch I've seen. And the time keeping is spot on. Which I usually chock up to good luck, but in this case I think I can give a fair amount of credit to MKII for the adjustment I reckon.

It is super comfortable on the wrist and a great fit.

Very versatile with the blend of matte and reflective elements.

It sure does love a single pass and I have a couple more straps on the way that I'm excited to try too.

thanks for the welcome


----------



## JFingers

The King is on to watch the GOATs tonight  

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## boatswain

Crisp- is the word that comes to mind.


----------



## TheMeasure

boatswain said:


> ...I am really enjoying it.
> 
> On the wrist it sure doesn't disappoint...


I thought your description (which I shortened above) and impressions of the P300 are spot on! Very well said and it's exactly how I feel about my MKIIs. Hence why they dominate my collection for wrist time.

It's refreshing to see new MKII owners experiencing the joy.


----------



## heebs

It's been awhile since I've checked in but I thoroughly enjoy everyone's pictures.


----------



## boatswain

TheMeasure said:


> I thought your description (which I shortened above) and impressions of the P300 are spot on! Very well said and it's exactly how I feel about my MKIIs. Hence why they dominate my collection for wrist time.
> 
> It's refreshing to see new MKII owners experiencing the joy.


Cheers 

The understated simplicity works for me on the P300. It's a fine line but the MKII P300 treads it well.

Except for the lume. Nothing subtle about that


----------



## Gprog




----------



## boatswain




----------



## boatswain

Still rolling with the P300


















Is there a general P300 thread on the go?


----------



## TheMeasure

boatswain said:


> Still rolling with the P300...
> Is there a general P300 thread on the go?


I don't believe so. The P300 threads I've seen over the years were more about how to get one, or #XXX has landed etc type threads. Most just post in this thread and as I'm sure you can tell, the activity here is up and down.

Cheers!


----------



## kamonjj

Man, I really want a project 300! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eldasher

boatswain said:


> Still rolling with the P300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a general P300 thread on the go?


That strap looks great on this watch. Very subtle with the directional weaves. Elegant. Wear it in good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

eldasher said:


> That strap looks great on this watch. Very subtle with the directional weaves. Elegant. Wear it in good health.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks 

It's the Stealth Bond from Cincy straps.

It seems to hit the right balance of texture for the P300's mix of gloss and matte. The lighter inner dark grey stripes are a great match to the dial and the outer black stripes tie into the bezel nicely.


----------



## kamonjj

Is anyone looking to move their project 300?


----------



## boatswain




----------



## Toh

Wearing the Paradive that was just delivered today!

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## miniman_78

Finally got my hands on a Nassau 369 since yesterday. Absolutely love it!


----------



## boatswain




----------



## Semper Jeep

This one just arrived:


----------



## cybercat




----------



## boatswain

Still rolling with the P300


----------



## clarencek

It's a lot shinier than I expected. But it wears so well.


----------



## boatswain

clarencek said:


> It's a lot shinier than I expected. But it wears so well.


Looks great!

And I'd agree, it is a wonderfully wearing watch. Better than I expected.

Enjoy!


----------



## miniman_78

Changed the bracelet for a tropic strap


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

One of my favorite MKII's....










On Haveston canvas.

Cheers!


----------



## boatswain

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> One of my favorite MKII's....
> 
> View attachment 15691613
> 
> 
> On Haveston canvas.
> 
> Cheers!


Love the fulcrum!


----------



## eldasher

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> One of my favorite MKII's....
> 
> View attachment 15691613
> 
> 
> On Haveston canvas.
> 
> Cheers!


Man...I've wanted one for so long but I've never seen one for sale. . Wear it in good health

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

boatswain said:


>


I'm amazed at the difference the date-wheel makes - it's just a tiny piece of the dial, yet white versus black makes a substantial visual difference. And the red numbers on the black data-wheel are stealthy looking.(in my opinion). I have not seen a Project 300 configuration that I don't like. And agree on how well and comfortable this watch wears. Job well done, Mr. Yao


----------



## boatswain

MHe225 said:


> I'm amazed at the difference the date-wheel makes - it's just a tiny piece of the dial, yet white versus black makes a substantial visual difference. And the red numbers on the black data-wheel are stealthy looking.(in my opinion). I have not seen a Project 300 configuration that I don't like. And agree on how well and comfortable this watch wears. Job well done, Mr. Yao
> View attachment 15692776


Well said.

In terms of the date wheel I always thought I would prefer the traditional and more balanced no date 3/6/9 layout.

But in hand I find the date balanced as well well as making the watch more practical daily which fits well with its tool based roots.

In short it works very well, much to my pleasant surprise.

I was all in on clean no date symmetry a while back but I have now learned that when executed well a watch with a date is more satisfying for me to wear.


----------



## eldasher

boatswain said:


> Well said.
> 
> In terms of the date wheel I always thought I would prefer the traditional and more balanced no date 3/6/9 layout.
> 
> But in hand I find the date balanced as well well as making the watch more practical daily which fits well with its tool based roots.
> 
> In short it works very well, much to my pleasant surprise.
> 
> I was all in on clean no date symmetry a while back but I have now learned that when executed well a watch with a date is more satisfying for me to wear.


Looks sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eldasher

Haven't worn this one is a very long time...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impoverished

👋


----------



## Gprog




----------



## prov3

This one today. Have a great day!


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miniman_78




----------



## kamonjj

Look at what we have here ....


----------



## 99silvergts

New to the watch scene, MKII is really catching my eye. Nice watches guys!


----------



## kamonjj

99silvergts said:


> New to the watch scene, MKII is really catching my eye. Nice watches guys!


Welcome and save yourself! Leave the forum and never return haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mephisto

ten years and going strong


----------



## TheMeasure

mephisto said:


> ten years and going strong


It's always good to see this one back here

Cheers!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

And now for something completely different.....










Gen 2 Paradive DLC on Haveston canvas....


----------



## TheMeasure

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> View attachment 15718004


----------



## miniman_78

A Nassau 369 in Brussels..


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

😐_ 'Evening Light'_ on my 'beater' Kingston C3 Date.....










....on President-style bracelet..... 

Best Wishes to All....


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Well then......_ (Quite a dramatic sunset this evening....)








_

And...That leads to This....

_







_

"Once is Not Enough" 

Cheers....


----------



## cybercat

"Bond on Bond" ?










'Goldfinger' Bond version MKII Kingston on Alias Marlow (member here) 'Bond' RAF strap


----------



## brianmazanec

Paradive Gen 2









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## miniman_78

How is the quality of your strap?
I bought 2 a couple of months ago and was disappointed when I got them.
The quality of the nylon and buckle is good but the finish of the straps was poor. The stitches aren't done well, one isn't even fully stiched and the welding isn't good. After wearing it one day my skin was scratched by the edges of the welds.












cybercat said:


> "Bond on Bond" ?
> 
> View attachment 15726040
> 
> 
> 'Goldfinger' Bond version MKII Kingston on Alias Marlowe (member here) 'Bond' RAF strap


----------



## cybercat

Hi miniman, 

I bought mine a while ago, first batch around 2013 and then again in 2014 & a couple 2015 (with the more subtle maroon stripes).

Some were great & have been worn hard, others seemed as if thinner, & deteriorated quicker. 
Different batches of material I guess? 

They are pretty authentic/close to the old RAF strap I got in the ATC (RAF Air Training Corps cadets in UK) from back when I was a teen, as far as I can remember.

It would be great if Alias Marlow (aka 'Alias Richmond' on here) could update to the quality to that of (say) Phenomentos; although they wouldn't be strictly authentic reproductions, they'd still look the same & be a lot harder wearing.


----------



## goyoneuff

It is a real pleasure to see this grand individual still around... ! .

How are you my dear friend?

Email to follow....

Cheers.

G



OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Well then......_ (Quite a dramatic sunset this evening....)
> 
> View attachment 15725566
> _
> 
> And...That leads to This....
> 
> _
> View attachment 15725568
> _
> 
> "Once is Not Enough"
> 
> Cheers....


----------



## miniman_78

On a Zuludiver tropic today.


----------



## TheMeasure

𝒫𝟥𝟢𝟢


----------



## boatswain

TheMeasure said:


> ????


Looking good

What's your strap of choice these days for the P300?


----------



## TheMeasure

boatswain said:


> Looking good
> 
> What's your strap of choice these days for the P300?


Thanks yo!

Even though the 300 is a true strap monster and it's pictured here on an Erika's, I prefer the bracelet since it's winter. It looks great, and feels good on the wrist. I do wish it tapered to 16 at the clasp though.


----------



## boatswain

TheMeasure said:


> Thanks yo!
> 
> Even though the 300 is a true strap monster and it's pictured here on an Erika's, I prefer the bracelet since it's winter. It looks great, and feels good on the wrist. I do wish it tapered to 16 at the clasp though.




What are your thoughts on the end link design?

It seems odd from the pictures I've seen. I'm sure it is snug to the case but it seems to not follow the outward profile of the lug ends.

I have wondered about how an uncle seiko flatlink or forstner would look and work too.


----------



## TheMeasure

boatswain said:


> What are your thoughts on the end link design?
> 
> It seems odd from the pictures I've seen. I'm sure it is snug to the case but it seems to not follow the outward profile of the lug ends.
> 
> I have wondered about how an uncle seiko flatlink or forstner would look and work too.


Good question, not always easy to answer haha. I know watches are heavily judged here by end link design and fitment. My thoughts are all positive on both the fitment and design of the end links.

IMO the fitment is snug. All my MKII's fit well as far as little to no space between the curve of the case and the curve of the end link. They also fit tightly inside the lugs, lug to lug. In general I'm more lenient in my fitment standards as I don't mind a slight play.

Regarding the design, I generally view this by if you looking at the watch horizontally from either the 12 or 6 side. How do the lines flow from the outside of a lug to the other lug's outside? I'll rotate the watch to get all angles. Like you mentioned how does it match the profile of the lug? It's highly subjective. In some cases I want and like a straight smooth line.. think SKK on the OEM jubilee, any Doxa cushion case diver with the BOR, and maybe one of the cleanest looks I've recently seen is Hailos' Fairwind. I know a couple of those examples can have folded end links, but for me those straight lines don't always have to be on the same plane. Other times I love the more intenitial by design break in the lines. Think MM300 or the Omega lyre twisted lugs case. Sometimes that line the width of the lugs needs a break or curve. This break in the line many times enhances the watches asthetiques from a bird's eye view for me.

I've been eyeing the US and Fostner bracelets. I think either would look really good on the P300. Plus those you can get in the 20/16 taper!! The only reason I haven't gotten one is bracelets are usually a winter only season for me. The other three seasons are for straps haha.

Cheers!


----------



## boatswain

TheMeasure said:


> Good question, not always easy to answer haha. I know watches are heavily judged here by end link design and fitment. My thoughts are all positive on both the fitment and design of the end links.
> 
> IMO the fitment is snug. All my MKII's fit well as far as little to no space between the curve of the case and the curve of the end link. They also fit tightly inside the lugs, lug to lug. In general I'm more lenient in my fitment standards as I don't mind a slight play.
> 
> Regarding the design, I generally view this by if you looking at the watch horizontally from either the 12 or 6 side. How do the lines flow from the outside of a lug to the other lug's outside? I'll rotate the watch to get all angles. Like you mentioned how does it match the profile of the lug? It's highly subjective. In some cases I want and like a straight smooth line.. think SKK on the OEM jubilee, any Doxa cushion case diver with the BOR, and maybe one of the cleanest looks I've recently seen is Hailos' Fairwind. I know a couple of those examples can have folded end links, but for me those straight lines don't always have to be on the same plane. Other times I love the more intenitial by design break in the lines. Think MM300 or the Omega lyre twisted lugs case. Sometimes that line the width of the lugs needs a break or curve. This break in the line many times enhances the watches asthetiques from a bird's eye view for me.
> 
> I've been eyeing the US and Fostner bracelets. I think either would look really good on the P300. Plus those you can get in the 20/16 taper!! The only reason I haven't gotten one is bracelets are usually a winter only season for me. The other three seasons are for straps haha.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks for the detailed thoughts. 

If you ever have the bracelet on again sometime amd feel like snapping some more pics of it and the end links I'd be keen to see them

That's probably getting too detailed for this thread I reckon but perhaps there is another thread that's better or maybe just a PM.

Cheers!

Better drop a pic after all the text!


----------



## M. Reno

My 1 and only










Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

Thread needs a bump. The shamrock is photoshopped.


----------



## OkiFrog

TheMeasure said:


> Thread needs a bump. The shamrock is photoshopped.


The Vantage looks great on that strap, which model is it? Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

OkiFrog said:


> The Vantage looks great on that strap, which model is it? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks man!

I bought it off the forums years back and it came without packaging. I do recall it's a Hadley Roma.

I believe it's this one.









Hadley Roma Genuine Cordura® Watch Strap 20mm Military Green 7 3/4 Inch Length


Use this mens watch band to make your wrist watch look new again. If you need to repair a watch, find a strap for watch, need a watch tool, and the watch parts, you can find it all in one stop when you shop with Esslinger.




www.esslinger.com





Cheers!


----------



## Aceldama

Wearing my new addition: MKii TAD Combat Diver.


----------



## OkiFrog

Aceldama said:


> Wearing my new addition: MKii TAD Combat Diver.


Nice addition and collection too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Still the King...

Good to see some old-timers back on here, too!

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## OkiFrog

Graywater today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

JFingers said:


>


Yeager Style!!!


----------



## JFingers

TheMeasure said:


> Yeager Style!!!


Is there any other way?!


----------



## Aceldama

Had t go with the new acquisition.


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## cybercat




----------



## boatswain

The 300 on fresh nato. 


















I know a black nato is a black nato. But some have the details and quality to take it up a notch. Likewise with the 300 and its details. 










I reckon this will be the staple pairing for the 300.


----------



## reluctantsnowman

boatswain said:


> The 300 on fresh nato.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a black nato is a black nato. But some have the details and quality to take it up a notch. Likewise with the 300 and its details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon this will be the staple pairing for the 300.


That's the same variant I have.. awesome pics

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

reluctantsnowman said:


> That's the same variant I have.. awesome pics
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

I am very happy with it in all respects.

I do really like the date on the wrist, even though in pics I'd probably be tempted by the no date.

Also while I was keen to hunt out a bracelet either from MKII or maybe elsewhere initially I think I may hold off and just enjoy it on nato and rubber.


----------



## OkiFrog

Finally tracked down this mint Blackwater! Looks brand new.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *2112

I landed a Seafighter Bund...I'm stoked!


----------



## JFingers

Paradive Gen 3 on a new Haveston MS-32 single pass through strap. A little out there, but we'll see if it works.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## boatswain




----------



## boatswain

Swapped to a Eulit perlon for today.


----------



## cybercat




----------



## boatswain




----------



## JFingers

Wore this one all week. Comfy strap, single pass through keeps the watch a little closer to my tiny wrist, which I like. And the Gen 3 is +3.5 seconds since I set it 5 days ago, which is pretty freaking good, in my book, especially for the price.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## bpc

New to me Quad 10 - finally found a replacement for the one I sold years ago!


----------



## reluctantsnowman

Gilty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacfan

Paradive Gen 3


----------



## bpc

Still on my new Quad 10, now on a vintage ladder bracelet with custom endlink spacers I had to make to make sure those pins don't pop out


----------



## cybercat

Kingston & 14060M Sub, now on a new aliasmarlow (member here) Sean Connery-era Bond strap, double-thick heavy-duty version. 
The midnight / navy base strap colour seems more accurate than the original, blacker ones I got from him in 2013 -15 _🤗


----------



## TheMeasure

cybercat said:


> Kingston & 14060M Sub, now on a new aliasmarlow (member here) Sean Connery-era Bond strap, double-thick heavy-duty version.
> The midnight / navy base strap colour seems more accurate than the original, blacker ones I got from him in 2013 -15 _
> 
> View attachment 15831141


What a duo! The aliasmarlow is looking killer on both.


----------



## reluctantsnowman

Serial number 5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

reluctantsnowman said:


> Serial number 5
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Such an excellent all around watch. I could see the 300 easily being a GADA one watch staple.


----------



## reluctantsnowman

boatswain said:


> Such an excellent all around watch. I could see the 300 easily being a GADA one watch staple.


Easily the fav of all my MKII.. i agree, it dresses up so well on a leather or dresses down on a Nato


----------



## JFingers

MKII things...

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## TheMeasure

boatswain said:


> Such an excellent all around watch. I could see the 300 easily being a GADA one watch staple.


If I didn't have the sickness we all call our hobby, yes the P300 could easily be the one. Imagine if it had a 12hr bezel too? 

Cheers!


----------



## Josie16

300 ...........


----------



## Tanjecterly

P300 on a hot day.


----------



## sylt

*2112 said:


> I landed a Seafighter Bund...I'm stoked!
> View attachment 15795178


Looks great with that strap!


----------



## sylt




----------



## spartan6

TGIF with the 300 on PDW nato.


----------



## spartan6




----------



## reluctantsnowman

boatswain said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I am very happy with it in all respects.
> 
> I do really like the date on the wrist, even though in pics I'd probably be tempted by the no date.
> 
> Also while I was keen to hunt out a bracelet either from MKII or maybe elsewhere initially I think I may hold off and just enjoy it on nato and rubber.


Just realized. uncle Seiko bracelets make a decent pair.. if you wanna try

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

reluctantsnowman said:


> Just realized. uncle Seiko bracelets make a decent pair.. if you wanna try
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh that's good hearing! 

I was considering trying the uncle seiko speed master flat link.


----------



## reluctantsnowman

boatswain said:


> Oh that's good hearing!
> 
> I was considering trying the uncle seiko speed master flat link.


I was messing around and tried it on the P300.. No pics, but it works well and gives you the vintage vibes with the rattle


----------



## boatswain

reluctantsnowman said:


> I was messing around and tried it on the P300.. No pics, but it works well and gives you the vintage vibes with the rattle


That's awesome. Thanks. 

Did you have to fiddle with the the end links much to get them to work?


----------



## TheMeasure

Been rocking a grey NATO since the beginning of May and will continue for the remainder of the month. The P300 has been the main watch as well and will probably continue through the end also.

#GREYMATTERS


----------



## boatswain

TheMeasure said:


> Been rocking a grey NATO since the beginning of May and will continue for the remainder of the month. The P300 has been the main watch as well and will probably continue through the end also.
> 
> #GREYMATTERS


Solid 

What brand NatO?

I'm looking for a nice dark matte grey nato.


----------



## longstride

5513.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

boatswain said:


> Solid
> 
> What brand NatO?
> 
> I'm looking for a nice dark matte grey nato.


Thanks B!

This one is an old Toxic N80 in Grey with blacked out hardware. They're now called UTE Watch Co Nylon. You can get the brushed hardware version (same grey weave as my pic) on Hodinkee Shop.

Not a plug for Hodinkee.. it's the only place you can grab one of Terry's straps now obviously outside the second hand market.


----------



## boatswain

TheMeasure said:


> Thanks B!
> 
> This one is an old Toxic N80 in Grey with blacked out hardware. They're now called UTE Watch Co Nylon. You can get the brushed hardware version (same grey weave as my pic) on Hodinkee Shop.
> 
> Not a plug for Hodinkee.. it's the only place you can grab one of Terry's straps now obviously outside the second hand market.


Cool thanks. 

I had a hunch that's what it was


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## Darwin

I picked up Thieuster's Kingston and am honeymooning hard with it. The C3 lume and no-date dial make this a significantly different wearing experience compared with my other MKII watches, which all feature C1 or BGW9 lume and (mostly) a date complication. Thank you for entrusting me with this one, Menno!









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Thieuster

Great to see it on your wrist! Wear it in good health.


----------



## TheDude

Haven't worn this is ages&#8230;

HALO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

A different view


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Hey there All, After a couple of years without one....










A LRRP 'Capstone' has returned.....Thanks to Menno!


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## reluctantsnowman

TheMeasure said:


>


wooo that gilt shines even through the B&W


----------



## TheMeasure

reluctantsnowman said:


> wooo that gilt shines even through the B&W


Haha it's pretty magical!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## boatswain

300

So. Good.


















I love the asymmetry.


----------



## boatswain




----------



## TheMeasure

boatswain said:


> So. Good.


Especially good on that single pass Phenome.


----------



## boatswain

TheMeasure said:


> Especially good on that single pass Phenome.


Cheers

It really is top notch.


----------



## boatswain




----------



## TheMeasure

boatswain said:


>


Stunning lume shots!!!


----------



## boatswain

TheMeasure said:


> Stunning lume shots!!!


Cheers 

The 300 has superb lume. 

Looks good in the daylight too.


----------



## boatswain

Well...I guess I'll keep going...


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

I sure like the 300 on nato. But the stock rubber is also a darn fine option. Fits the lugs perfectly. And a tiny detail that may not be an accident knowing MKII, is that the curve of the top edge of the strap perfectly aligns with the termination of the twisted lugs. Maybe I'll attempt a pic to capture it. Anyhow. Very pleasing on the wrist.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Trying out P300 on a C&B chevron.


----------



## boatswain




----------



## Tanjecterly

Feeling the gray.


----------



## boatswain

Tanjecterly said:


> Feeling the gray.
> View attachment 15950772


Looks great on the gray T 

I've been trying to keep my eye out for a good gray for the 300


----------



## Tanjecterly

boatswain said:


> Looks great on the gray T
> 
> I've been trying to keep my eye out for a good gray for the 300


That one is a Crown and Buckle chevron grey. But I recently came across a new strap maker that might be of interest. They have two grey straps. I may check them out at some point.

Straps - Bark & Jack

Also, this one looks interesting.



https://www.rsmwatchstrap.com/product/field-grey/


----------



## boatswain

Tanjecterly said:


> That one is a Crown and Buckle chevron grey. But I recently came across a new strap maker that might be of interest. They have two grey straps. I may check them out at some point.
> 
> Straps - Bark & Jack
> 
> Also, this one looks interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.rsmwatchstrap.com/product/field-grey/


Thanks T!

Those both look really nice.

I like the look of the B&J tubular nylon.


----------



## sylt

The Sea Fighter was in Greece last week.


----------



## SenorPedro

Took the Hawkinge AGL out for a little salt water dip... I think the Marathon nato compliments the kelp well!


----------



## brianmazanec

Paradive Gen 2 ready for Independence Day









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## spartan6

Paddling with the PD Gen 1.


----------



## ominus

Paradive Gen 3.


----------



## Twehttam

🎆


----------



## TheMeasure

Happy 4th!


----------



## TheMeasure

BANG BANG!


----------



## 52hurtz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat




----------



## JFingers

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## OkiFrog

MKII Tornek Rayville on a Cincy Strap SF1.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

I finally 'discovered' (for myself) the comfort and convenience of the _Tropic_ strap....










Here is the "Genuine" _Tropic_ strap on the _Fulcrum_...

A lot of stuff going on.... Have A Great Day!


----------



## boatswain

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> I finally 'discovered' (for myself) the comfort and convenience of the _Tropic_ strap....
> 
> View attachment 16014467
> 
> 
> Here is the "Genuine" _Tropic_ strap on the _Fulcrum_...
> 
> A lot of stuff going on.... Have A Great Day!


Watch and strap look excellent.

I love the pop of blue on the fulcrum.


----------



## Aceldama

Loving my TR.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eldasher

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> I finally 'discovered' (for myself) the comfort and convenience of the _Tropic_ strap....
> 
> View attachment 16014467
> 
> 
> Here is the "Genuine" _Tropic_ strap on the _Fulcrum_...
> 
> A lot of stuff going on.... Have A Great Day!


Man! I've been wanting a Fulcrum since forever. Never seen one come up for sale. Wear it in good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep

eldasher said:


> Man! I've been wanting a Fulcrum since forever. Never seen one come up for sale. Wear it in good health.


You and me both! I've been watching for a long time and think I've literally never seen one pop up.

I've been wearing my Sea Fighter this week:


----------



## Knoc

Aceldama said:


> Loving my TR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Diggin this man.
Feeling good about trying to lock down on the next pre order.
Right on.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

(Whew) Escaping the Central Oregon 'High Desert Heat' 🥵 (not so hot today, actually) and now....
to post.... 

Here is my Gen 2 Paradive....










I purchased this one new in 2012.... 
(see the link -> What MKII Are You Wearing?)










Still going strong, it is.... 

Wonderful.

Have a Great Afternoon...


----------



## Knoc




----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## Tanjecterly

The more I see of the Sea Fighter, the more I like it. How does it compare with the Squale?


----------



## TheMeasure

Tanjecterly said:


> How does it compare with the Squale?


Not sure. I've never owned or even seen a Squale in person with the Von Buren case.

But I've considered them many times in the past before I got my SF.


----------



## Spherejdesign




----------



## ominus

TheMeasure said:


>


What Strap is it?


----------



## TheMeasure

ominus said:


> What Strap is it?


I got off the sales forum here but believe it's a Cincy Strap Co "SF1" Vintage Military.


----------



## ominus

Thank you,it looks very good.


----------



## Semper Jeep

Tanjecterly said:


> The more I see of the Sea Fighter, the more I like it. How does it compare with the Squale?


I've had a few Squale over the years and have generally been pleased with them. In terms of the case, I think the Sea Fighter matches up pretty well with the 50 ATMOS, which I've had two of. I find the 50 ATMOS to wear a bit lighter and with a lower height. While the Sea Fighter is a heavier watch, I wouldn't call it uncomfortable.

One problem with the Squale 50 ATMOS is bezel alignment. They seem to have improved it a bit over the past few years but I do still see complaints about that and the first 50 ATMOS I bought (maybe 7 or 8 years ago) was noticeably misaligned but I learned to live with it. The Sea Fighter wins hands down in terms of fit and finish... it's not even close. Even without the bezel alignment issues, the Sea Fighter is just a nicer looking watch upon close inspection.

Of course, the Squale has one huge advantage over the MKII: It's readily available brand new and can usually be found at a pretty good discount on the secondhand market.

I think the best things Squale currently makes are some of the "Militaire" and "Ferrovia" watches from the 20 ATMOS line (such a great value) and the 30 ATMOS and Sub-39 watches that call back to the cases they made for Blancpain. My 60th Anniversary 30 ATMOS is one of my very favorite watches: looks great and fits perfectly.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Howdy.... (and for the post #8000) (whew)

The 'Vintage *Vantage*' (over the last three days....)










Watch has special links fabricated and installed to fit the *MKII* 'Rivet Bracelet' as on *Kingston - Nassau- Key West*...





































_(This watch is now nine years and eleven months old....and has the requisite 'wabi sabi' to show for it...)_

This was the first new watch that I purchased from MKII ....all those years ago...

Time flies....

Enjoy Your Time.


----------



## michael_m

New arrival&#8230;.glad to be posting in this thread again&#8230;even if it's for a little while









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

michael_m said:


> New arrival&#8230;.glad to be posting in this thread again&#8230;even if it's for a little while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beauty!


----------



## michael_m

Apparently this thing likes straps 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spherejdesign

Knoc said:


> View attachment 16018792


How about strap's brand?
look so clean , so beauty


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sylt

Tanjecterly said:


> The more I see of the Sea Fighter, the more I like it. How does it compare with the Squale?


The Squale is lighter and lower, which I like. What I don't like about the Squale is the 20mm lug width. I like the 22mm on the Sea Fighter better, because wider straps look better on my wrist. But that's just me.


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

P300 on a walk.


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

The strap is a great match to the dial color&#8230;









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

michael_m said:


> The strap is a great match to the dial color&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice. 

What strap is that?


----------



## michael_m

boatswain said:


> Very nice.
> 
> What strap is that?


22mm Tudor fabric w/ PVD hardware. It easily squishes to 20mm and the spring bar tunnels line up perfect.


----------



## boatswain

michael_m said:


> 22mm Tudor fabric w/ PVD hardware. It easily squishes to 20mm and the spring bar tunnels line up perfect.


Thanks

That explains it!

I don't think any fabric strap I've seen can top the fineness and quality of Tudor's.

Beauty combo. Enjoy!


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

michael_m said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome!

Is that a Forstner bracelet?!

If so which one and how's the fit?

Cheers


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## boatswain

TheMeasure said:


>


Great shot!


----------



## TheMeasure

boatswain said:


> Great shot!


Appreciate it B!


----------



## Semper Jeep

Went with the Sting Ray today in anticipation of my TR which should be shipping any day now...


----------



## JFingers

It's been years since I have worn this one. I periodically think of letting it go to someone who would wear it more, but then I wear it, and just can't part with it... The gilt is just soooo good!

Blue skies, y'all! And standby for some more adventure pics soon! 
-only Jake


----------



## cybercat




----------



## JFingers

I know it's sacrilegious, but WTFCYD? Put a Damasko waterproof leather pilot strap on it and it's gonna stay like that for a while. Comfy, colors match, it sits lower since it's not on a nato, and I'm not taking it underwater anytime soon, so screw it.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## dcam1075

Waited a long time for this one and totally loving it even though it is big for my wrist. Total beast of a watch. I figured it would wear similarly to my CWC Divers since they are similar specs and case design but it definitely feels/looks bigger.


----------



## boatswain

dcam1075 said:


> Waited a long time for this one and totally loving it even though it is big for my wrist. Total beast of a watch. I figured it would wear similarly to my CWC Divers since they are similar specs and case design but it definitely feels/looks bigger.


Looks great!

The 300 does wear a bit bigger than one might suppose but I think it’s also part of the charm too. 

Enjoy!


----------



## boatswain




----------



## Neily_San

Are we allowing TRs in the “What MKII” topic ? I certainly hope so  










Any other TR660s in the UK yet ?

:-D
Neily 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## *2112

Still this old guy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcam1075

I might go see the new Bond movie today, I might have to wear this watch!


----------



## cybercat




----------



## SteveU

MK II Seafighter


----------



## dcam1075

Fully embracing Autumn today!


----------



## boatswain

dcam1075 said:


> Fully embracing Autumn today!


Excellent pic!


----------



## dcam1075

Still going strong today!


----------



## TheMeasure

While the Kingston would’ve been a more appropriate Bond watch, I haven’t been able to take the TR off the wrist. So I felt a strap tribute to Bond would be just fine. 










TR | Maratac Mil - MI-6 Band


----------



## *2112

TheMeasure said:


> While the Kingston would’ve been a more appropriate Bond watch, I haven’t been able to take the TR off the wrist. So I felt a strap tribute to Bond would be just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TR | Maratac Mil - MI-6 Band


I can see you haven’t fixed the QC issue yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianmazanec

TR on green









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arthur

TR of course!! 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

*2112 said:


> I can see you haven’t fixed the QC issue yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha good eye! Can’t believe Bill let it slip through like that.


----------



## TheMeasure

TR | VB Hygienique strap


----------



## MHe225

Been on my wrist for about 3 weeks non stop - it could easily be my only watch ......


----------



## JFingers

About to dig in to a new book written by a friend of mine.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## Neily_San

Wrist rotation has been rather dominated by 1 watch for the past few weeks …










All the best. 
:-D
Neily 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gwold




----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## brianmazanec

TR









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## boatswain

TheMeasure said:


>


Classic setup there TM 

That looks perfect.


----------



## TheMeasure

boatswain said:


> Classic setup there TM
> 
> That looks perfect.


Thanks B! Can’t go wrong with an old Toxic.


----------



## jnbl

my paradive


----------



## Toh

Still strap experimenting on TR-660









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

These past 6 weeks: Project 300 => Doxa SUB300T DWL => Hawkinge. None of the big (name) brands .... what does that say?


----------



## dcam1075

Toh said:


> Still strap experimenting on TR-660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


I am a big Tropic Strap fan and I knew from the beginning the TR would find its way on a Tropic for me. But I never even considered a blue one, this looks surprisingly really good!!


----------



## Toh

And of course at some point the grey nato would make its way to the watch!









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## JFingers

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## Aceldama

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## dcam1075

Took the TR off for a bit of a breather and went with this today!


----------



## JFingers

dcam1075 said:


> Took the TR off for a bit of a breather and went with this today!


Great watch and a most excellent photo!


----------



## nsx_23

Sent from my SM-G9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Over 3 weeks uninterrupted ......


----------



## brianmazanec

Peak MKII today
















Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Blue skies, y'all!


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## boatswain

TheMeasure said:


>


Bokeh-beautiful!

🟡🟡🟡🟡


----------



## Aceldama

TAD MMT today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

boatswain said:


> Bokeh-beautiful!
> 
> 🟡🟡🟡🟡


Glad ya dig it B!!!


----------



## OkiFrog

Aceldama said:


> TAD MMT today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this one! Not sure there’s many like it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianmazanec

TR









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kronoss

TheMeasure said:


>


But WHY didn‘t they produce this one anymore?


----------



## TheMeasure

Kronoss said:


> But WHY didn‘t they produce this one anymore?


----------



## megaduck

Enjoying the last of the Christmas lights with my Project 300.


----------



## boatswain




----------



## Tanjecterly

All good.


----------



## TheMeasure

boatswain said:


>


Cool backdrop!!!


----------



## boatswain

TheMeasure said:


> Cool backdrop!!!


Thanks!

I’m sure it will make more appearances down the road


----------



## unixshrk

^^^ This one keeps growing on me. Nice shots.


----------



## antitesis

The trio… but I’m wearing the TR today


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## brianmazanec

20 degrees outside, time for a dip. Paradive 2nd generation.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

PD3…….love the lume.


----------



## Ichiran

Haven’t posted in over a year, stepped away to take a longer reconsideration of the SOTC. Pulled out my KW over the weekend after very long hiatus and it made me think it was time to jump back in...


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## PennyTheDog

My first MKII just arrived… a new (to me) Hawkinge! Really, really nice.


----------



## TheMeasure

PennyTheDog said:


> My first MKII just arrived… a new (to me) Hawkinge! Really, really nice.
> View attachment 16409646


Congrats! The Hawkinge is a nice piece and was the 1st model in the Ready to Wear line. Enjoy! 

Cheers!


----------



## PennyTheDog

Thank you! I like it a lot. The size is perfect to me. It’s clearly been used a lot and has some good scratches and dings, but that just means I won’t baby it!


TheMeasure said:


> Congrats! The Hawkinge is a nice piece and was the 1st model in the Ready to Wear line. Enjoy!
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## prov3

LRRP-UTC today. Have a great day out there!


----------



## PennyTheDog




----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## Ichiran

TheMeasure said:


>


Understrapping! Nice.


----------



## TheMeasure

Ichiran said:


> Understrapping! Nice.


Haha good eye!!


----------



## longstride

PD3……all day.


----------



## watchman94

longstride said:


> View attachment 16421409
> 
> 
> PD3……all day.


Love the Paradive! Looks great!


----------



## PennyTheDog

My Hawkinge had been running at about -20 sec/day. But I regulated it yesterday morning, and so far it’s averaging +2.9 sec/day since. 🙌


----------



## redhed18

Sweater weather is killing me…


----------



## unixshrk

redhed18 said:


> Sweater weather is killing me…


One of my favs that he made. 

It’s cruddy snow time again here in Colorado as well.


----------



## bpc

My early Quad 10 today, while we wait for my new-to-me Vantage to arrive this week...


----------



## TheMeasure

unixshrk said:


> It’s cruddy snow time again here in Colorado as well.


Yes it is, luckily it’s been a pretty mild winter so far.


----------



## redhed18

Realized I was actually wearing a MkII today…


----------



## longstride

PennyTheDog said:


> My Hawkinge had been running at about -20 sec/day. But I regulated it yesterday morning, and so far it’s averaging +2.9 sec/day since.
> View attachment 16424309


Perfect!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianmazanec

Paradive
















Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## bpc

New-to-me Vantage. Been wanting one for about a decade, and it doesn't disappoint!


----------



## SteveU

My one and only MKII. First generation Seafighter. Love this with the plongeur minute hand.


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## clarencek




----------



## PennyTheDog




----------



## redhed18




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## PennyTheDog




----------



## SenorPedro

Gen1 Paradive for a grey day...


----------



## Aceldama

LRRP this week.


----------



## brianmazanec

Gen 2









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin

Early morning walk with the puglet in the rain. Third time I've had a Key West in the rotation (and second time I've owned this particular watch). This one is NOT going anywhere... lesson learned!

The puglet:


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## PennyTheDog




----------



## PennyTheDog




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Well, Howdy folks... 

Just made the final selection for the TR PD 3....and wearing... 😎










_Two Brothers from a different mother?_ 🧐










In closing, Be Well. 

_"Slava Ukraini!" _


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## redhed18

Ichiran said:


> .


Wow is that an all black bezel?  
Never seen one like that before...
Gorgeous!


----------



## redhed18

Always loved this OG day-date Paradive.


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## redhed18

Beautiful shot... AND you've got 49 minutes left on the parking!


----------



## TheMeasure

redhed18 said:


> Beautiful shot... AND you've got 49 minutes left on the parking!


Thanks!


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## Ichiran

KW felt like the right piece to wear on this day of new releases from the crown and the shield...












redhed18 said:


> Wow is that an all black bezel?
> Never seen one like that before...
> Gorgeous!


Thanks — I feel lucky that this mod turned out so well!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## boatswain

Mhutch said:


>


Looking good!


----------



## cybercat




----------



## boatswain

cybercat said:


> View attachment 16535824
> 
> 
> View attachment 16535825


Very cool. Never seen that one before

What’s that model called?


----------



## Darwin

boatswain said:


> Very cool. Never seen that one before
> 
> What’s that model called?


It's a LRRP - they were fairly customizable. Three or more different dials, at least four different bezels inserts and two different bezels, different handsets, and both HRV and non-HRV cases. All had ETA2893s powering them - even the time only watches (like mine):


----------



## boatswain

Darwin said:


> It's a LRRP - they were fairly customizable. Three or more different dials, at least four different bezels and bezel inserts, different handsets, and both HRV and non-HRV cases. All had ETA2893s powering them - even the time only watches (like mine):
> 
> View attachment 16536593


Awesome. Thanks for the info

Love a good milsub!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_*Incoming...*_

Its hard to keep the _Graywater_ off my wrist... 😉










_Two brothers - Different Mothers?_










_"An Embarrassment of Riches...."_










The differences are subtle, but I really like the proportions of the _Stingray II _a little better.

🧐 _(But I gotta say, the way the date lies in the date window on the original is awesome....and missed.)_










Enjoy your time, folks.


----------



## boatswain

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> _*Incoming...*_
> 
> Its hard to keep the _Graywater_ off my wrist...
> 
> View attachment 16537373
> 
> 
> _Two brothers - Different Mothers?_
> 
> View attachment 16537374
> 
> 
> _"An Embarrassment of Riches...."_
> 
> View attachment 16537375
> 
> 
> The differences are subtle, but I really like the proportions of the _Stingray II _a little better.
> 
> _(But I gotta say, the way the date lies in the date window on the original is awesome....and missed.)_
> 
> View attachment 16537381
> 
> 
> Enjoy your time, folks.


Wow! 
Great collection of MKIIs there

And especially the trio of stingrays


----------



## cybercat

boatswain said:


> Very cool. Never seen that one before
> 
> What’s that model called?


Yup, Darwin gave the perfect answer there.
My particular one is an LRRP GMT, there were several different options for that too.
I mainly use/used mine for _'messing about in boats'_, diving, swimming, snorkeling & 'sploring etc.
Please excuse a few more pics :


----------



## boatswain

Looks great in its element there


----------



## gwold

cybercat said:


> View attachment 16537630


I am not one for PVD, but damn, man, that is one killer combination! Love it!


----------



## redhed18

For the seamless use of a line from Wind in the Willows … (doffs cap) Sir


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

A 'Project' for my _Project 300_..... 🤔

Elsewhere in the forum, user 'dcam1075' wrote some nice words  about the Forstner bracelet that fits the P300 Mkii Project 300 & Forstner President (1450)... 🙌 👍👍 

For this 'project', the Forstner bracelet is fitted to the watch using the _Project 300_ endlinks that MKII supplies (instead of the Forstner end links). 

So.... This is how that ended up...🧐











And, if you are going to use the Forstner bracelet, why not 'upgrade' the clasp? 🤨











The one thing I did not really care for about the _Project 300_ was the bracelet that MKII had built for this watch. That first link at either end of the bracelet looked really out of place and seemed to jut upward with the thick edge nearest the watch and end link. I really considered making some modifications to that original equipment, but then I read the post about the Forstner and looked at their web site.

However, The OEM end links themselves are great and seem to be in harmony as far as fit and design, as they really compliment and emphasize the nice curveyness of those beautiful lugs. An elegant solution.

I have always thought the small links and configuration of this style of bracelet are far superior to the "Oyster" style. The smaller links conform more closely to the wrist, and are really much more comfortable to wear. Once you factor in the slight springiness built into the four links coming out of the clasp, the Forstner is vastly superior (IMHO) and contributes greatly to wearing comfort.

This Forstner bracelet also has more taper built in, tapering very nicely to the clasp, also contributing to long-term comfort.












So there you go.

"_Project 300_ and Forstner" 👍👍

My Best Wishes to All.

*"Slava Ukraini" *🇺🇦


----------



## 66Cooper

TheMeasure said:


> Haha good eye!!


Gotta love a good understanding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eldasher

I’m still confused about the Project 300. Which Omega is it based on? It has the lugs of a Moon Watch but it’s not really clear to me. Good looking watch regardless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin

eldasher said:


> I’m still confused about the Project 300. Which Omega is it based on? It has the lugs of a Moon Watch but it’s not really clear to me. Good looking watch regardless.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Omega Seamaster 300 of the late 1960s:


----------



## TheMeasure

eldasher said:


> I’m still confused about the Project 300. Which Omega is it based on? It has the lugs of a Moon Watch but it’s not really clear to me. Good looking watch regardless.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Omega Seamaster 300 Big Triangle








p: da webs


----------



## MrDagon007

My Stingray just arrived… it is pretty, perfectionist as usual, though I find it too thick vs the diameter, is my first impression. Pretty comfortable though. Currently feeling it less than my Paradive or Cruxible.


----------



## boatswain

MrDagon007 said:


> My Stingray just arrived… it is pretty, perfectionist as usual, though I find it too thick vs the diameter, is my first impression. Pretty comfortable though. Currently feeling it less than my Paradive or Cruxible.


Looks great!

Do you think The bezel style where it is Essentially a continuation of the mid case emphasizes the thickness?


----------



## MrDagon007

boatswain said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Do you think The bezel style where it is Essentially a continuation of the mid case emphasizes the thickness?


Yes. The back also sticks out but that is good to keep the crown from digging into your wrist.
All in all the watch feels pretty tall for its diameter. I received the Erika strap as well but I expect it to make the watch even taller, might use it elsewhere.
This watch would have benefit from a relatively thin sellita sw330 or eta 2892 - my Sinn U50 wears a lot more slender thanks to it.
But it must be said that the stingray is handsome and perfectionist as usual


----------



## 66Cooper

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> A 'Project' for my _Project 300_.....
> 
> Elsewhere in the forum, user 'dcam1075' wrote some nice words  about the Forstner bracelet that fits the P300 Mkii Project 300 & Forstner President (1450)...
> 
> So.... This how that ended up...
> 
> View attachment 16542098
> 
> 
> 
> And, if you are going to use the Forstner bracelet, why not 'upgrade' the clasp?
> 
> View attachment 16542097
> 
> 
> 
> The one thing I did not really care for about the _Project 300_ was the bracelet that MKII had built for this watch. That first link at either end of the bracelet looked really out of place and seemed to jut upward with the thick edge nearest the watch and end link. I really considered making some modifications to that original equipment, but then I read the post about the Forstner and looked at their web site.
> 
> However, The OEM end links themselves are great and seem to be in harmony as far as fit and design, as they really compliment and emphasize the nice curveyness of those beautiful lugs. An elegant solution.
> 
> I have always thought the small links and configuration of this style of bracelet are far superior to the "Oyster" style. The smaller links conform more closely to the wrist, and are really much more comfortable to wear. Once you factor in the slight springiness built into the four links coming out of the clasp, the Forstner is vastly superior (IMHO) and contributes greatly to wearing comfort.
> 
> This Forstner bracelet also has more taper built in, tapering very nicely to the clasp, also contributing to long-term comfort.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16542096
> 
> 
> 
> So there you go.
> 
> "_Project 300_ and Forstner"
> 
> My Best Wishes to All.
> 
> *"Slava Ukraini" *


Bought one of their flat link bracelets for a Seamaster and love it! The flex links are amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

66Cooper said:


> Bought one of their flat link bracelets for a Seamaster and love it! The flex links are amazing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes they are. Makes all the difference. Super-Nice to have that little bit of extra flex throughout the day. 

The Forstner, combined with the MKII end links as I've shown, make for the ultimate combo for the _Project 300_.


----------



## SenorPedro

Had the TR-660 out on the water...


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## SenorPedro

Hellion on a Nick Mankey Designs hook strap.


----------



## SteveU

Gen 1 Seafighter. Polished case on an OEM rubber strap.


----------



## Ichiran

Phoenix NATO and dramatic lighting this morning.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

One of my faves....











This one returned from Germany several years ago... 











Enjoy your time!











_Slava Ukraini!_ 🇺🇦


----------



## redhed18

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> One of my faves....


Nice piece! Check this out...

Google: Bell & Ross Horograph

Curious if one of these inspired the other, or if they both drew on some previous inspirations.

(The dial & hands... obviously not case shape)


----------



## bpc

I love the dial layout on those Seafighters


----------



## Darwin

I often overlook my SeaFighter in the watch box. Thank you for reminding me how awesome it is . It took me years to appreciate the look and I finally picked this one up about a year ago. Fabulous watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianmazanec

Paradive Gen 2









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## Ichiran

YES


----------



## PennyTheDog




----------



## Darwin

TheMeasure said:


>


This photo KILLS it. Gorgeous. What's the strap? C&B Supreme NATO?


----------



## TheMeasure

Darwin said:


> This photo KILLS it. Gorgeous. What's the strap? C&B Supreme NATO?


Thanks Darwin!

Good eye, as it does look very similar to the C&B Matte Supreme, which by the way are nice NATOS. 

It’s an old Toxic Rogue in admiralty grey. It was pretty faded so decided to give it some life and dyed it navy blue.


----------



## Darwin

TheMeasure said:


> Thanks Darwin!
> 
> Good eye, as it does look very similar to the C&B Matte Supreme, which by the way are nice NATOS.
> 
> It’s an old Toxic Rogue in admiralty grey. It was pretty faded so decided to give it some life and dyed it navy blue.


Dang, I miss the ToxicNATOs...


----------



## redhed18

Darwin said:


> Dang, I miss the ToxicNATOs...


But not those candies.


----------



## redhed18

No Date weekends…


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18

Safety Dance! …

(Blackwater)


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Tanjecterly

The more I see the Stingray the more I like it. Would love to see more reviews from owners.


----------



## watch_monkey76

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> _*Incoming...*_
> 
> Its hard to keep the _Graywater_ off my wrist... 😉
> 
> View attachment 16537373
> 
> 
> _Two brothers - Different Mothers?_
> 
> View attachment 16537374
> 
> 
> _"An Embarrassment of Riches...."_
> 
> View attachment 16537375
> 
> 
> The differences are subtle, but I really like the proportions of the _Stingray II _a little better.
> 
> 🧐 _(But I gotta say, the way the date lies in the date window on the original is awesome....and missed.)_
> 
> View attachment 16537381
> 
> 
> Enjoy your time, folks.


Great collection there - love the look of the TR660


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## MrDagon007

First time wearing an Erika’s strap. Took me a while to find out how to mount it! 
Indeed comfortable and looks good on military style watches.


----------



## redhed18

The shark has pretty teeth dear…


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## OkiFrog

TheMeasure said:


>


Love that 3-6-9 dial!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18

TheMeasure said:


>


Wait what…

No date??????

I thought the 369 Nassau’s all had that … unfortunate… 4 o clock date wheel?

E.g.






Nassau — MkII







www.mkiiwatches.com


----------



## TheMeasure

OkiFrog said:


> Love that 3-6-9 dial!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks man!!


----------



## TheMeasure

redhed18 said:


> Wait what…
> 
> No date??????
> 
> I thought the 369 Nassau’s all had that … unfortunate… 4 o clock date wheel?


You’re correct. Mine has the 4 o clock date like all the other 369s. 

Sometimes in photos I like to photoshop out the date just to see that perfect symmetry lol.


----------



## redhed18

TheMeasure said:


> You’re correct. Mine has the 4 o clock date like all the other 369s.
> 
> Sometimes in photos I like to photoshop out the date just to see that perfect symmetry lol.


You tease! 

Still … a thing of beauty, wonder why Bill added the date to it.

Just relieved I don’t have to hunt down some albino elephant of a watch. “Elders speak of the fabled No Date 369…but never sighted.”


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## TheMeasure

redhed18 said:


> You tease!
> 
> Still … a thing of beauty, wonder why Bill added the date to it.
> 
> Just relieved I don’t have to hunt down some albino elephant of a watch. “Elders speak of the fabled No Date 369…but never sighted.”


Haha yeah no need to chase the albino elephant. Some of those Bench Crafted pieces are hard enough to obtain as is.


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## redhed18

New shoes from The Strap Tailor…


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## redhed18

Ichiran said:


> .


Paradive right? Bezel font gives it away I think.

That bezel is sooooo minty... do you even lift bro?  NICE!


----------



## Ichiran

redhed18 said:


> Paradive right? Bezel font gives it away I think.
> 
> That bezel is sooooo minty... do you even lift bro?  NICE!


Thanks! Yes, it’s a Gen 3 Paradive. Can’t see in this photo, but it is the “far bar” variant, with acrylic insert, no date, and BGW9 — I’m super happy with this config.

I think the acrylic insert has a really unique look. I’ve picked up some scratches on it, but have had really good results when I’ve used PolyWatch on it in the past.

Yours looks to be a Blackwater, right? The only complaint I’ve ever had with the Paradive is that from some angles it looks a hair too thick, and the Blackwater seems noticeably thinner. I haven’t had a chance to handle one of them in person, and would love to compare the differences.


----------



## antitesis




----------



## redhed18

Ichiran said:


> Thanks! Yes, it’s a Gen 3 Paradive. Can’t see in this photo, but it is the “far bar” variant, with acrylic insert, no date, and BGW9 — I’m super happy with this config.
> 
> I think the acrylic insert has a really unique look. I’ve picked up some scratches on it, but have had really good results when I’ve used PolyWatch on it in the past.
> 
> Yours looks to be a Blackwater, right? The only complaint I’ve ever had with the Paradive is that from some angles it looks a hair too thick, and the Blackwater seems noticeably thinner. I haven’t had a chance to handle one of them in person, and would love to compare the differences.


Ah right the Fat Bar!  
Yes I had posted a Blackwater before, but also have a Gen 1 Paradive Day-Date (acrylic), both from some good people on the forums (_thanks you guys_!)
The Blackwater is definitely smaller ... I'll try and do a side-by-side soon.

I cannot find the quote now, but recall that Bill was not 100% OK with the Blackwater proportions and went on to make the Paradive, which was more to his liking.


----------



## MHe225

Look what came up in the rotation:


----------



## PennyTheDog

It’s been a full day of bike repairs, hiking, and gardening.


----------



## brianmazanec

Grilling with my gen 2 paradive









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## antitesis

The Para


----------



## antitesis




----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## PennyTheDog

Beautiful shot!


TheMeasure said:


>


----------



## TheMeasure

PennyTheDog said:


> Beautiful shot!


Thank you!


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## PennyTheDog




----------



## SenorPedro

Getting ready for the first day of summer, so a summer watch is on the wrist...


----------



## MHe225

Been wearing the Hawkinge over a month continuously; may look for a different piece sometime this weekend.
Sometimes I wonder why I / we have multiple watches .....


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## Ryeguy

Getting ready for its second concert. Last week was Jack Johnson with my wife. This week is Flogging Molly with my daughter.


----------



## antitesis




----------



## MrDagon007

It had been a while, and yet it is so joyful wearing my Hawkinge again.


----------



## OkiFrog

Going old school, MKII Fulcrum with a Toxic NATO.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ichiran

After over 3 years and 2 months (!) I decided it was time to switch from the all black insert back to the OEM Pepsi...


----------



## OkiFrog

Ichiran said:


> After over 3 years and 2 months (!) I decided it was time to switch from the all black insert back to the OEM Pepsi...
> View attachment 16744013


Looks Great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 52hurtz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

MHe225 said:


> Been wearing the Hawkinge over a month continuously; may look for a different piece sometime this weekend ......


I did as I said I would and look ar what found its way to my wrist ..... Been traveling and this was my companion:


----------



## clarencek

Newly acquired NOS. I love it. I had a Pepsi and a white dial key west - this one is perfect


----------



## PennyTheDog




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Well, Yeah, Here we are....

It's Alaska (again) and with one (only one) of my favorite MKII's











That kind of purple flowering plant in the background is 'Fireweed'...

The old-timers say "...once the flowering part reaches the top, Summer is Done..."

 _(It's Halfway there....)_ 

So... _(while I wait for my next incoming.....)_

Enjoy Your Time, Folks


----------



## boatswain

Love that Fulcrum!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Incoming..... 

Yep...It's _"Back to Basics"_ with the 3rd Generation Paradive 











Almost a purely stealth dial... 











And that _Green_ _Lume!_ It's Fantastic! 










Nothing can compare to Radioactive, BioHazard _*Green !*_

_(IMHO, It should have always been like this...)_

My Best to You All, Enjoy your Time...


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## G4_Chrono

Happy to finally have a Project 300.











Has anyone tried a Forstner or UncleSeiko bracelet on one of these?
The Forstner solid end link for Speedmaster doesn't fit, Uncle hollow end link does work using curved spring bars. I am wondering if the end link for Seamaster might work instead?

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## redhed18

G4_Chrono said:


> Has anyone tried a Forstner or UncleSeiko bracelet on one of these?
> The Forstner solid end link for Speedmaster doesn't fit, Uncle hollow end link does work using curved spring bars. I am wondering if the end link for Seamaster might work instead?


I own a number of the Forstners.

This one below fit perfectly... I don't recall fiddling with the endlinks:


Forstner President (1450) For Pre-2018 Omega Seamaster

The only caveat is that the steel is a slightly different tone than the Project 300, but is pretty minor.
The presidential bracelet looks totally boss!

I also have their (_original_) Flat Link from early 2021, and haven't tried it on the Project 300, but have it on a Helson Sharkmaster (another Seamaster 300 homage) and it looks too thin for that bulky watch case in my opinion. Believe that I used the Uncle Seiko end-links to fit it on _that_ Helson piece. Forster _has_ released a newer version of the Flat Link that has more meat on it ("Contemporary..." verison) and that might look OK on the Project 300. If you go this route, try the same as above and get the "*Pre-2018 Omega Seamaster*" variant.

*President*








Forstner President (1450) For Pre-2018 Omega Seamaster


Forstner's Take on the 1450 Bracelet The vintage Omega 1450 Bracelet has been famously lauded as "one of the best Speedmaster bracelets that has been produced," and is now routinely dubbed the "holy grail" of Omega bracelets. It is substantial, extremely comfortable, and well-engineered. With...




forstnerbands.com





i.e. These models have the best chance of working

*Contemporary Flat Link*








Contemporary Flat Link Bracelet for pre-2018 Omega Seamaster


The Story The flat link bracelet was, in our view, one of the most beautifully designed, and comfortable, bracelets ever offered by Omega. Its links were thin, so as to not overpower the watch with which it was paired. It was stretchy, so it remained comfortable throughout the day, despite...




forstnerbands.com





*Flat Link*








Forstner Flat Link Bracelet for Omega Seamaster (Pre-2018)


The Story The flat link bracelet was, in our view, one of the most beautifully designed, and comfortable, bracelets ever offered by Omega. Its links were thin, so as to not overpower the watch with which it was paired. It was stretchy, so it remained comfortable throughout the day, despite...




forstnerbands.com





It's worth pointing out that the Flat models come in two variations that you can choose on their drop-down menu

Polished/Brushed
Fully Brushed
Hmm, tempted to try their new *Model O* ... as it shows a pre-2018 Omega option too. Maybe it is too close to the original bracelet though.









Forstner Model O for Omega Seamaster


The Story We are such a fan of the Tudor Black Bay range of watches. They are well-made, have a timeless design, and offer a relative value compared to offerings from their big brother. However, we've long wanted to see additional bracelet options to pair them with -- in particular, classics...




forstnerbands.com





Good luck!

PS. you'll be aware that they also sell two models of End Link separately in various versions, if that helps give you some flexibility swapping the bracelet between watches you may own, or if you ended up with the wrong end-link for the Project 300 and just need the "pre-2018 Seamaster" end-link.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

G4_Chrono said:


> Happy to finally have a Project 300.
> 
> View attachment 16782030
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried a Forstner or UncleSeiko bracelet on one of these?
> The Forstner solid end link for Speedmaster doesn't fit, Uncle hollow end link does work using curved spring bars. I am wondering if the end link for Seamaster might work instead?
> 
> Stay safe everyone.


Hey there...You might check at one of my previous posts that may answer some of your questions.
See What MKII Are You Wearing?
Cheers!


----------



## G4_Chrono

redhed18 said:


> I own a number of the Forstners.
> 
> This one below fit perfectly... I don't recall fiddling with the endlinks:
> 
> 
> Forstner President (1450) For Pre-2018 Omega Seamaster
> 
> The only caveat is that the steel is a slightly different tone than the Project 300, but is pretty minor.
> The presidential bracelet looks totally boss!
> 
> I also have their (_original_) Flat Link from early 2021, and haven't tried it on the Project 300, but have it on a Helson Sharkmaster (another Seamaster 300 homage) and it looks too thin for that bulky watch case in my opinion. Believe that I used the Uncle Seiko end-links to fit it on _that_ Helson piece. Forster _has_ released a newer version of the Flat Link that has more meat on it ("Contemporary..." verison) and that might look OK on the Project 300. If you go this route, try the same as above and get the "*Pre-2018 Omega Seamaster*" variant.
> 
> *President*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forstner President (1450) For Pre-2018 Omega Seamaster
> 
> 
> Forstner's Take on the 1450 Bracelet The vintage Omega 1450 Bracelet has been famously lauded as "one of the best Speedmaster bracelets that has been produced," and is now routinely dubbed the "holy grail" of Omega bracelets. It is substantial, extremely comfortable, and well-engineered. With...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forstnerbands.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i.e. These models have the best chance of working
> 
> *Contemporary Flat Link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contemporary Flat Link Bracelet for pre-2018 Omega Seamaster
> 
> 
> The Story The flat link bracelet was, in our view, one of the most beautifully designed, and comfortable, bracelets ever offered by Omega. Its links were thin, so as to not overpower the watch with which it was paired. It was stretchy, so it remained comfortable throughout the day, despite...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forstnerbands.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Flat Link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forstner Flat Link Bracelet for Omega Seamaster (Pre-2018)
> 
> 
> The Story The flat link bracelet was, in our view, one of the most beautifully designed, and comfortable, bracelets ever offered by Omega. Its links were thin, so as to not overpower the watch with which it was paired. It was stretchy, so it remained comfortable throughout the day, despite...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forstnerbands.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's worth pointing out that the Flat models come in two variations that you can choose on their drop-down menu
> 
> Polished/Brushed
> Fully Brushed
> Hmm, tempted to try their new *Model O* ... as it shows a pre-2018 Omega option too. Maybe it is too close to the original bracelet though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forstner Model O for Omega Seamaster
> 
> 
> The Story We are such a fan of the Tudor Black Bay range of watches. They are well-made, have a timeless design, and offer a relative value compared to offerings from their big brother. However, we've long wanted to see additional bracelet options to pair them with -- in particular, classics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forstnerbands.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> PS. you'll be aware that they also sell two models of End Link separately in various versions, if that helps give you some flexibility swapping the bracelet between watches you may own, or if you ended up with the wrong end-link for the Project 300 and just need the "pre-2018 Seamaster" end-link.





OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Hey there...You might check at one of my previous posts that may answer some of your questions.
> See What MKII Are You Wearing?
> Cheers!



Thanks very much for your replies. Pre 2018 Seamaster end links from Forstner will be on their way soon to try with the contemporary flatl link bracelet I have already for the Speedmaster. I will update with photos!


----------



## antitesis




----------



## redhed18

G4_Chrono said:


> Thanks very much for your replies. Pre 2018 Seamaster end links from Forstner will be on their way soon to try with the contemporary flatl link bracelet I have already for the Speedmaster. I will update with photos!


I just ordered that Forstner "O" ... so will let you guys know how it works out, hopefully by the end of the week.

Ordered one mainly because the Project 300 bracelet clasp is ... just ok... and while we could just substitute another clasp, someone here reminded that the Forstner's have that built-in expansion spring action, which I totally forgot about... and would totally be useful about now. 🥵 

My expectation is that the metal will be slightly different tone again, but we shall see.


----------



## ominus

Paradive


----------



## G4_Chrono

redhed18 said:


> I just ordered that Forstner "O" ... so will let you guys know how it works out, hopefully by the end of the week.
> 
> Ordered one mainly because the Project 300 bracelet clasp is ... just ok... and while we could just substitute another clasp, someone here reminded that the Forstner's have that built-in expansion spring action, which I totally forgot about... and would totally be useful about now. 🥵
> 
> My expectation is that the metal will be slightly different tone again, but we shall see.


I was thinking of the Forstner O for my Tudor BB58 (but I would like to keep the Tudor clasp) so I will be interested in your comments.


----------



## Darwin

So happy to have this one back - I pre-ordered it in the spring/summer if 2017 and inexplicably sold it in August 2019. It came up for sale recently and I scooped it back. Funny to buy a used watch with my name on the paperwork  Fortunately, very well looked after. It came back to me in the same condition as when I sold it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

Loving the Nytex on the P300


----------



## G4_Chrono

Forstner Contemporary Flat Link with Pre 2018 end links:


























































They fit, there is a little bit of rattle but not noticeable with usual wear. In the photos there is a large shadow gap between the link and the lug; this is noticeable in person but doesn't look like an ill fitting link in my opinion.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Looks Good - That 'rattle' is why I started checking into using the OEM MKII endlink with the Forstner bracelet.
IMHO, the MKII endlinks fit the watch case perfectly, and emphasize those beautiful curvy lugs.
To make the MKII links work with the Forstner, it was necessary to make some tubing spacers to 'take up the slack' in holes for the pin fixing the bracelet to the endlink.
I don't have the photos documenting the fabrication of the spacer-tubes, as they are in OR and I am in AK for several more weeks.

EDIT! I Found the Photos...see Mkii Project 300 & Forstner President (1450)...

Anyway, a great looking solution. Congrats!





G4_Chrono said:


> Forstner Contemporary Flat Link with Pre 2018 end links:
> 
> View attachment 16808852
> 
> View attachment 16808848
> 
> View attachment 16808847
> 
> View attachment 16808853
> 
> View attachment 16808850
> 
> View attachment 16808849
> View attachment 16808851
> 
> 
> 
> They fit, there is a little bit of rattle but not noticeable with usual wear. In the photos there is a large shadow gap between the link and the lug; this is noticeable in person but doesn't look like an ill fitting link in my opinion.


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## cybercat

Taken today ~


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Darwin said:


> So happy to have this one back - I pre-ordered it in the spring/summer if 2017 and inexplicably sold it in August 2019. It came up for sale recently and I scooped it back. Funny to buy a used watch with my name on the paperwork  Fortunately, very well looked after. It came back to me in the same condition as when I sold it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! 
(The same thing happened to me with a well-traveled Vantage, BTW)


----------



## PennyTheDog




----------



## antitesis

Today I needed simplicity.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Howdy Folks... 

Taking advantage of a break in the light rain and fog that is almost continuous over the last couple of days....and the 'weather-guessers' are predicting a few more.... 










It's the T-R Gen. 3 *Paradive* on a Bonetto Cinturini Strap...

MKII or Tornek-Rayville supplies a real nice thin rubber strap with this model of watch, but...that strap is just a little too short for my wrists and my preferences. 

This strap arrangement is stronger, safer and positions the watch nicely on the wrist, and keeps it there through activity. I say "safer" because, the strap and clasp are "always in a loop" when putting on or taking off - that makes it easier to maintain control and avoid dropping the watch.










This particular strap is one that is "cut-to-length" and it is 'reversible' if one desires to show the textured surface on the outside of the strap. It is fit to the watch case with heavy-duty shoulder-less spring bars.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










But I wear it with the texture 'inside' against the wrist. This allows the strap to have good 'traction' against the wrist so it tends to hold the watch in place without relying on a tighter-fitting strap.










And although the rubber is thick, it is a soft rubber that is very flexible and comfortable.... and it has that characteristically Italian "vanilla scent"..

--- _"Time Marches On"_ ...










So, as we approach the end of Summer in the North Pacific, one of the signs is that above...some plants (a type of cow parsnip that we always knew as "Poosh-key") have gone to seed and are already dying. The leaves are changing, starting to show early signs of the yellows that will turn to brown, as the leaves die.

Another indicator the 'old-timers' use is the magenta-colored flowers of the fireweed plant...As they approach the top of the stem and open up, they predict the end of Summer and the imminent approach of the Fall storms.

Enjoy Your time Folks!


----------



## G4_Chrono

@OmegaCosmicMan Nice strap set up, how does it look on the Project 300? Maybe with the MKII clasp??


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

G4_Chrono said:


> @OmegaCosmicMan Nice strap set up, how does it look on the Project 300? Maybe with the MKII clasp??


I don't know - The P 300 is in Oregon, and I am in Alaska. It'll be awhile until we are 're-united'.....


----------



## Darwin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

First time in a while. So good.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## Darwin

I really should wear this one more. It’s hard to capture the subtle “gilt” of the bead blasted silver on the dial (minute track and the “MKII Auto Winding” text), but when it pops, it pops!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## JFingers

This one is still the King of MKII.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## Darwin

Got this Dasari Tropic in yesterday. It looks and feels great - very “summery” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman

My just-received, paid too much $ for Prometheus Design Werx MkII Paradive on a Yellow Dog ventilated rubber strap:


----------



## Darwin

Now on the blue (my wife was scathing about it on the yellow, which I quite like )



















Also purchased a red one (it was free - buy 2 get a third free); even I’m underwhelmed by this colour combo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'Red' C3 Kingston...


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## redhed18

G4_Chrono said:


> I was thinking of the Forstner O for my Tudor BB58 (but I would like to keep the Tudor clasp) so I will be interested in your comments.


Well after a sh#tshow with UPS, my replacement Forstner Oyster band arrived and… it does NOT fit the Project 300. 

The endlinks fit OK but the bracelet then catches on the lugs. It’s like the bracelet would need to be 1mm less wide … or more likely the endlinks would have to protrude more from the case.

I will try and do some photos or a vid later. I have 2x P300s and I tried it on my one still on the OEM bracelet. I may also try it in the one that I have a Forstner Presidential fitted to.

I am not sure if I could use the MkII endlinks here because they are rather special design.

Maybe I can brainstorm some solution but there is a guy on IG that has somehow made it work so hopefully he responds to my query.

Bummed.

Hot tip if you are sizing the Forstner Oyster do not remove the link closest to the clasp where the expansion link is… that is a swine to reconnect to. Remove the next one up from it.


----------



## G4_Chrono

redhed18 said:


> Well after a sh#tshow with UPS, my replacement Forstner Oyster band arrived and… it does NOT fit the Project 300.
> 
> The endlinks fit OK but the bracelet then catches on the lugs. It’s like the bracelet would need to be 1mm less wide … or more likely the endlinks would have to protrude more from the case.
> 
> I will try and do some photos or a vid later. I have 2x P300s and I tried it on my one still on the OEM bracelet. I may also try it in the one that I have a Forstner Presidential fitted to.
> 
> I am not sure if I could use the MkII endlinks here because they are rather special design.
> 
> Maybe I can brainstorm some solution but there is a guy on IG that has somehow made it work so hopefully he responds to my query.
> 
> Bummed.
> 
> Hot tip if you are sizing the Forstner Oyster do not remove the link closest to the clasp where the expansion link is… that is a swine to reconnect to. Remove the next one up from it.


Sorry to hear of the misfit, but thanks for sharing the results. I have a similar issue with an aftermarket Oyster bracelet on the BB58, so I am working on that one still.

I have the Forstner contemporary flat link with pre 2018 seamaster end links and it does fit the Project 300. I'm not sure I love it though, whereas on the Speedmaster it just really works well.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Fall is here - we just went through our first 'Fall' storm...

Meanwhile, my current production *Tornek-Rayville* Paradive Gen3 is tracking two time zones...












_I like stuff that you can find in the dark...._











And...I hope You are All doing well...

Enjoy your time....


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## PennyTheDog

my Hawkinge at the Minnesota state fair


----------



## TheMeasure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## m.and

Back in the club!


----------



## m.and

Hawkinge again.


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## m.and




----------



## boatswain

m.and said:


> View attachment 16897689


Beautiful picture.


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## PennyTheDog




----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## m.and

Finally got a Cruxible!


----------



## SteveU

Seafighter on an OEM rubber strap. The plongeur hand really works on this. Older model in a polished case.


----------



## TheMeasure

SteveU said:


> View attachment 16919075


That’s a cool config! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveU

TheMeasure said:


> That’s a cool config!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I haven't seen any others of this one.


----------



## m.and

Cruxible on Haveston


----------



## DDickson73

PennyTheDog said:


> View attachment 16911150


Great looking nato! Mind sharing make/model?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PennyTheDog

I really like it too! It’s $9.95 at cheapest watch straps, in the “ribbed straps” category.


DDickson73 said:


> Great looking nato! Mind sharing make/model?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgenl




----------



## DDickson73

PennyTheDog said:


> I really like it too! It’s $9.95 at cheapest watch straps, in the “ribbed straps” category.


Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## m.and

New (to me) Stingray II. Thanks @curt941


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## Darwin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PennyTheDog




----------



## Ichiran

From earlier in the week but didn’t get around to posting it until now.


----------



## [email protected] C

Just joined the MkII club today- what a cool watch! I may be a child, but I bought this one specifically because of the PDW octopus on the dial!


----------



## TheMeasure

[email protected] C said:


> Just joined the MkII club today- what a cool watch! I may be a child, but I bought this one specifically because of the PDW octopus on the dial!
> 
> View attachment 16956357


Congrats and welcome!

The PDW x MKII is a cool collab. I dig the kraken/octopus logo as well!


----------



## TheGanzman

[email protected] C said:


> Just joined the MkII club today- what a cool watch! I may be a child, but I bought this one specifically because of the PDW octopus on the dial!
> 
> View attachment 16956357


As did _I_! Welcome, fellow infant!


----------



## [email protected] C

TheGanzman said:


> As did _I_! Welcome, fellow infant!
> 
> 
> View attachment 16957854


Octopus FTW...lol!

I have #47- what's yours? And what strap is that?


----------



## TheGanzman

[email protected] C said:


> Octopus FTW...lol!
> 
> I have #47- what's yours? And what strap is that?


Matt - I can't remember the S/N, and it's currently at Jack/IWW being regulated; seemed like it was in the 20's IIRC. The strap is one of my Yellow Dog single pass 3-Ring Zulu rubber straps - super comfortable and convenient. I can slip a compass on there easily for when the "B!tch In The Box" - aka Google Maps - says something like "Head East". Instead of saying "WTF?!", I can figger out which direction she wants me to go. JUST what I need in my life - another woman telling me what to do!


----------



## antitesis




----------



## [email protected] C

Sportin' the Prometheus Design Werx Paradive collaboration on a PDW nato today...


----------



## JFingers

My first fall in New England. I'm enjoying it so far. Ask me again in February. 

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## antitesis




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## clarencek

Just came back from the Windup watch fair in NYC. Bill was a class act as always. 
So happy to pick up his latest creation.


----------



## longstride

My favorite travel watch PD3.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

This ol (young) thing...

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## [email protected] C

Running errands with the PDW Paradive. Such a cool watch!


----------



## JFingers

Freedom Trail, Boston. State Capital, Mike's Pastry, and a bedazzled sound machine. 

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

'One last time' for the *Fulcrum* for awhile.... 










It is a little _'over-due'_ for a trip to the MKII spa for a cleaning and 'lube job' ... (and possible bezel spring replacement -- _maybe_?)

We shall see. I'll certainly miss it....One of my Faves.....

Enjoy Your Time, Folks....

Best Regards....


----------



## TheDude

A couple of days ago 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] C

Pardiver on a Prometheus Design Werx nato for today today...


----------



## Skyfire

Back in the MKII camp after years of wearing overpriced watches.


----------



## TheMeasure

Skyfire said:


> Back in the MKII camp after years of wearing overpriced watches.


Welcome back! Great shot too!


----------



## Darwin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

In front of the 'Burning Bush' ... The *Project 300* fitted out with Forstner's Bracelet...









_
Fall is 'accelerating' here..._ 











_(The 'Burning Bush is behind the "ride" of the 'Woman-who-Lets-Me-Live-With Her'...)_ 

Enjoy Your Time!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Skyfire said:


> Back in the MKII camp after years of wearing overpriced watches.


Nice shot.... Congrats!


----------



## OneWayInstall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## cybercat

Today ...


----------



## 66Cooper

After years without it (in service purgatory) I finally have “pinky” back! Man did I miss it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mlb212

Key West is visiting the Bengaluru office


----------



## antitesis




----------



## Darwin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

In honor of the other Kingstons I've been seeing here lately. It's so freaking good.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## JFingers

And with that gilt....

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## kamonjj

In search of Kingston and Nassau if anyone is letting any go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PennyTheDog

Out on the frozen lake


----------



## Darwin

PennyTheDog said:


> Out on the frozen lake
> View attachment 17057252


Love that strap, PennytheDog - any details on it that you can share?


----------



## PennyTheDog

Man, good question! I really like the color too, but I can’t remember where I got it. I’ll bet you can find it you Google or search on eBay for something like “nylon two piece watch strap.” I know it was just something cheap.


Darwin said:


> Love that strap, PennytheDog - any details on it that you can share?


----------



## Darwin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

Yesterday


----------



## kamonjj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian




----------



## kamonjj

P300 on forstner!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antitesis




----------



## redhed18

kamonjj said:


> P300 on forstner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that their new O(yster) ? 

I picked one up but had a hell of a time trying to fit it... 
in the end It seemed like there was no chance of it fitting.
Maybe I should have a another crack this week. Thanks!


----------



## kamonjj

redhed18 said:


> Is that their new O(yster) ?
> 
> I picked one up but had a hell of a time trying to fit it...
> in the end It seemed like there was no chance of it fitting.
> Maybe I should have a another crack this week. Thanks!


This is the O for the pre 2018 Seamaster. Is that the one you got? Also, I had to use their spring bars. The OE ones were a bit too thick. 

It fit perfectly once I used their spring bars. Hopefully yours can workout in the end. I love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G4_Chrono

kamonjj said:


> P300 on forstner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Me too! Except you have a cool lefty conversion!!

This is the 1450 with pre 2018 seamster links:


----------



## antitesis




----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## boatswain

TheMeasure said:


>


Nice TM!


----------



## TheMeasure

boatswain said:


> Nice TM!


Thanks B!


----------



## acadian




----------



## TheGanzman

TheMeasure said:


>


Mine says Hi! Just back from a razor-sharp regulation by Jack at IWW; keeping time like The Atomic Clock now! I brushed my ~30 year old Haka Titanium Oyster-style bracelet and installed my Prometheus Design Werx Paradive on it last night - a perfect complement IMHO:


----------



## m.and




----------



## acadian




----------



## longstride

PD3 at 27000ft headed into Shanon Ireland.


----------



## Darwin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

PD3. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat




----------



## TheMeasure

TheGanzman said:


> View attachment 17079078


That Haka looks great on the PDW Paradive! And I’m sure it being Ti is nice as it doesn’t add much heft to the Paradive. Seeing your pic, I had to throw mine on a bracelet too!


----------



## kamonjj

TheMeasure said:


> That Haka looks great on the PDW Paradive! And I’m sure it being Ti is nice as it doesn’t add much heft to the Paradive. Seeing your pic, I had to throw mine on a bracelet too!


Is yours the original MKII he used to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

TheMeasure said:


> That Haka looks great on the PDW Paradive! And I’m sure it being Ti is nice as it doesn’t add much heft to the Paradive. Seeing your pic, I had to throw mine on a bracelet too!


----------



## TheMeasure

kamonjj said:


> Is yours the original MKII he used to sell?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes the bracelet is the one you could’ve gotten with the Gen 2 Paradive. It also came stock with the Graywaters.


----------



## TheMeasure

boatswain said:


>


Thanks B! I love the kraken logo!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman

TheMeasure said:


> Thanks B! I love the kraken logo!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too; I'm a sucker for a cool Kraken just about anywhere!


----------



## Darwin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Feeling festive.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## MHe225

Hawkinge is this week’s travel companion


----------



## PennyTheDog




----------



## kamonjj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Wore this one the other day - had been sitting a very long time…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## PennyTheDog




----------



## MHe225

Quad10 and Hawkinge galore  (@Ichiran - great photo of a great watch)

Second consecutive week with Hawkinge on deck .... err, wrist.


----------



## OneWayInstall

TR-50717










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin

Got this shot while out waking the hound and _had_ to post it 

The hound:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alangloi

Darwin said:


> Got this shot while out waking the hound and _had_ to post it  The hound:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 My (fawn) pug gets into my face at 3 AM every morning for "my walk". She is so sweet. Don't think our walk will be long tomorrow in NE Florida (Jacksonville) as it will be rather chilly out at that time of the morning.


----------



## 66Cooper

I love it when a plan comes together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Darwin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## kamonjj

66Cooper said:


> I love it when a plan comes together.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


May I ask what bracelet that is?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OotOot

PennyTheDog said:


> View attachment 17107849


Very nice combo!


----------



## sylt




----------



## mtbmike




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Darwin

New to me Gen 2 Paradive arrived today. Gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

Darwin said:


>


Congrats! You don’t see too many of these nowadays.


----------



## Ichiran

Today, an invisible mod — removed the click spring (for historical accuracy!)


----------



## TheGanzman

I greeted the new year (probably) snoring like Shemp of The Three Stooges, with my Prometheus Design Werx Paradive on my wrist - "Happy 2023!" I heard it say to me when I awakened this AM:


----------



## antitesis




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## acadian




----------



## boatswain

acadian said:


> View attachment 17134248


Excellent shot!


----------



## acadian

boatswain said:


> Excellent shot!


Thanks - appreciate it!


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## antitesis




----------

